# November 2013 Babies!



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies, I just got my BFP this morning and would love some other November baby buddies.

Im 26, OH is 30 and we were TTC for 2 months! Im a little scared so anyone else who is pregnant for this first time (or the second, or third....or whatever!) is welcome! Congrats and H & H 9 months :hugs:


EDIT:
Here's our due dates and gender counts:
Murmers0110 - 21st October - :pink:
Missjenn &#8211; 30thOctober - :blue:
Berniegroves &#8211; 4th November - :blue:
Rockinmom2be &#8211; 5th November &#8211; :blue:
AnnaSaRa &#8211; 5th November - ??
Littlelolo &#8211; 7th November - ??
Storked &#8211; 8th November - :pink:
luna_19 &#8211; 10th November &#8211; :yellow:
HayleE - 11th November - :pink:
Co_Cowgirl - 11th November - :pink:
Natashaek &#8211; 12th November
Excitedforfirst &#8211; 13th November 
bb1- 15th November - :blue:
Luvmysunshine &#8211; 20th November 
therealdalia &#8211; 22nd November - :pink:
Wantb502 &#8211; 23rd November - :blue:
The Alchemist &#8211; 24th November - :blue:
Mamaluv &#8211; 24th November - :oneofeach:
Scarlett P &#8211; 24th November - ??
Whittnie117 &#8211; 25th November &#8211; :blue:
FXmummyduck &#8211; 25th November &#8211; :yellow:
Nariah01 - 29th November - :blue:
Luz &#8211; 3rd December - ??


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 
It's all so exciting!! 
Congrats again on BFP! 

I am 29 (30 on 25th march!!) and DH is 36. We have a 16 month old daughter. 
We had a BFP last month but it was a chemical pregnancy. So I'm feeling very anxious about this one! 

During my first pregnancy I tried to remind myself every day of what a miracle it all was, as it's easy to forget that. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. 
Xx


----------



## missjenn

I'm here with you!

I'm 32 and my fiance is 37. My first and his second.

BFP today.....was on Depo for almost 11 years...over the moon today!!

So....what's next? How early do we go for the first ultra sound? Is there a blood test next?

Can I still drink coffee...what prenatal vitamins do I take now? 

I'm still taking a multivitamin and 1000mg of folic acid daily.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hahah, Im glad Im not the only one freaking out. I just got off the phone why my OBGYN and they want a 6 week ultrasound for confirmation....so I go March 13! I think Bernie told me I should be able to hear a heart beat by then? Thats nuts.....and Im still terrified something is going to go wrong. I need to change my vitamins to something with less iron, Ill probably talk about that when I go....but the nurse told me, eat when I want to (i told her Im not hungry AT ALL) and force myself if its been over 6 hours to have at least a little something and drink lots of water. AAHAAHAHAHAH its crazy!


----------



## missjenn

Yeah...someone else mentioned the iron thing to me awhile ago...I think im going to skip the multivitamin until I hear back from my gyno and just continue with the folic acid for now.

I hope I can get in that early too for an ultra sound. 

I'm still in shock! I can't wait to tell my family the news tomorrow!


----------



## berniegroves

In the UK you have a booking in appointment with your midwife around 8 weeks where she takes all your details and does a blood test/blood pressure etc. 
Then you get your first scan at 12 weeks. 

We will be paying for a private early dating scan at about 7 weeks as i cannot wait any longer than that! With our daughter we saw her heartbeat on the screen at the 7 week scan (not sure if we heard it) So hopefully at 6 weeks you'll be able to see it as well Rockinmomtobe. 

I have pre-natal vitamins i've been taking for a while so i'll carry on with them until they run out and then switch to pregnancy ones. But if you have a really healthy diet then they aren't essential. I just like to take them to make sure baby gets everything they need!! 
Yes you can still have coffee - just don't go overboard  And when they baby starts moving i would imagine a cup of coffee would send it in to overdrive!! lol! 

I can hardly believe it. I am so terrified i'm going to have a chemical again like last month. But the lines on the test have gotten darker each day so hopefully this one sticks!!


----------



## missjenn

I think it's pretty rare to have one after another? I know it's common to have one and then a successful pregnancy follows.

My fiances sister just had a baby boy.....she also had the same thing the first cycle...and then the next one right after stuck...HH baby boy!


----------



## berniegroves

missjenn said:


> I think it's pretty rare to have one after another? I know it's common to have one and then a successful pregnancy follows.
> 
> My fiances sister just had a baby boy.....she also had the same thing the first cycle...and then the next one right after stuck...HH baby boy!

Thanks jenn. 
I really hope we all have sticky jellybeans!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Im literally terried everytime I go to the bathroom that Im going to find blood....or when I go for my US in a few weeks there wont be anything there....but I guess I cant really do anything to prevent that from happening....Its just so nerve wracking!

Have you guys told your OHs yet? Im not sure how to do it lol


----------



## berniegroves

I was the same when pregnant with my daughter and I'm like it again this time. Always freaked I'm gonna see blood! 
I think anxiety goes hand in hand with pregnancy and then parenthood as well! Lol! 
I promise it's all worth it though. I wouldn't be doing it a second time otherwise!!  

I think we need to try and enjoy the pregnancy and what will be will be. Very hard though!! But at least we have each other to talk about this stuff! 

No I haven't told DH yet. I used to tell him straight away but after last month I was nervous about getting positives and negatives again. 
If you look on google I'm sure they'll be ideas on how to tell him. 
X


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I'll let you guys know how it goes....Ive never been pregnant before ( Im really hoping it sticks and I dont have anything to worry about) so Ive got to tell OH. FX hes excited and not scared shitless :haha:


----------



## missjenn

Yup! I keep checking too and I have to stop! I'm driving myself bonkers! I'm going to try and take the chill approach and enjoy every bit of this until I am a given a reason to be concerned (that won't happen)!

Our first time being pregnant we need to enjoy how amazing it is instead of worrying what's going to go wrong.

Sticky beans all around!!!!


----------



## littlelolo

berniegroves said:


> In the UK you have a booking in appointment with your midwife around 8 weeks where she takes all your details and does a blood test/blood pressure etc.
> Then you get your first scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> We will be paying for a private early dating scan at about 7 weeks as i cannot wait any longer than that! With our daughter we saw her heartbeat on the screen at the 7 week scan (not sure if we heard it) So hopefully at 6 weeks you'll be able to see it as well Rockinmomtobe.
> 
> I have pre-natal vitamins i've been taking for a while so i'll carry on with them until they run out and then switch to pregnancy ones. But if you have a really healthy diet then they aren't essential. I just like to take them to make sure baby gets everything they need!!
> Yes you can still have coffee - just don't go overboard  And when they baby starts moving i would imagine a cup of coffee would send it in to overdrive!! lol!
> 
> I can hardly believe it. I am so terrified i'm going to have a chemical again like last month. But the lines on the test have gotten darker each day so hopefully this one sticks!!


I also had a chemical last month and this month got my dark BFP!!!! I am scared too but I have a good feeling about this one!! I will pray yours sticks too!


----------



## littlelolo

Hi Ladies!! I will join you if that is ok?? I got my BFP at 10 DPO and baby is due November 7... So excited and am also nervous even though this is my second! My daughter is almost four. I am almost 35 and my DH is 36 so we arn't getting any younger:haha::haha: I had a chemical last month so I am nervous but now that I am past af date I am a bit more relaxed. Can't wait to share this with you all!!:flower:


----------



## tlk71411

missjenn said:


> I'm here with you!
> 
> I'm 32 and my fiance is 37. My first and his second.
> 
> BFP today.....was on Depo for almost 11 years...over the moon today!!
> 
> So....what's next? How early do we go for the first ultra sound? Is there a blood test next?
> 
> Can I still drink coffee...what prenatal vitamins do I take now?
> 
> I'm still taking a multivitamin and 1000mg of folic acid daily.

In the usa usually you get a blood test to confirm your pregnancy. They usually wait until 8-10 weeks for ultrasounds so you can for sure see the baby and hear the heartbeat
I take prenatal gummies as i hate pills and i take folic acid on top of that. Don't take iron unless your dr says you need it!!!
You can have up to 250 mg of caffeine a day. Just Google caffeine charts and it will tell you how much is in what caffeinated beverage.


----------



## tlk71411

Hi ladies hope you dont mind if i join im 5 weeks-due November 3rd :) this is my second baby-my husband and i also have a13 month old. I just have to say after reading the thread: please don't stop taking prenatal vitamins!! They are so important. I take the gummies instead of the pills as i have a hard time with them. I also take folic acid as well. Good luck ladies! Im looking foreword to sharing this amazing journey together!


----------



## missjenn

I'm hoping to see my doctor this week to see where we go from here. I'm going to buy materna today and keep taking the folic acid.

Congrats on your 5th week!


----------



## berniegroves

Welcome tlk and little lolo! 

When I get on the laptop I'll pull a list together of all our due dates and we can add it to the front page. So exciting!! 

It still hasn't sunk in that I'm pregnant! Last month I was reading name books and looking a pregnancy apps on my phone etc. But after what happened I think I'm scared to get too excited. 
But when I really think about what's happening I am beside myself with excitement!! 
How you ladies feeling? I have started to feel some sickness on and off and have also had cramping. Other than that I'm good. 
X


----------



## littlelolo

Hello Ladies!

I am feeling great! Some cramps, neausea and tired but that just means things are progressing so bring it on!!! The sicker the better in my mind! I will take it! I go for my first prenatal appoinmtment on Tuesday so that is exciting. To be honest I just want to get the first trimester over with because of the risk of misscarriage. But I will try to enjoy as much as possible.


----------



## missjenn

What exactly is a chemical? Is that if you get a positive before A/F arrives and then it ends up arriving on it due date? I hear some people saying chemical and some saying miscarriage so I'm just wondering what the difference is.

I hope this sticks...I just want the next two months to fly by as well!!

Jen - Did you tell your hubby?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> What exactly is a chemical? Is that if you get a positive before A/F arrives and then it ends up arriving on it due date? I hear some people saying chemical and some saying miscarriage so I'm just wondering what the difference is.
> 
> I hope this sticks...I just want the next two months to fly by as well!!
> 
> Jen - Did you tell your hubby?

Heres what Ive learned about a chemical vs miscarriage...please feel free to correct me if Im wrong ladies. Unless you test early, most women won't know theyve had a chemical, it would happen around the same time your period is due or a few days later....I feel like we're probably in the clear for that. A miscarriage will happen later and _may or may not_ only be detected by a sonogram or ultrasound...it can be occompanied by cramps/blood loss, but, and this is what im worried about...your doctor could see if first (like at my 6 week appt) that it's not developing correctly and a miscarriage is soon to follow. FX thats not the case for ANY of us, but I have to admit, Im totally freaking out about, Im trying to stay calm.

Jenn- I did tell him!!! Nothing special, I was too excited! He is thrilled! He stared at me for a second and then said....'Im going to be a Dad?' then I cried lol :haha: he made me go to the baby store already....he's very organized so hes already trying to plan everything lol. A baby will definitely be an adventure. I think thats why Im trying not to get my hopes up. He's so excited and Im already attached and what if nothings growing in there? Im just trying not to think about it really.
I did read that MOST miscarriages happen before the 8 week mark, then it falls to about 5% and then 1% after 1st tri. Im still keeping my FX and hoping for a good appt on the 13th (ITS SO FAR AWAY)
How are you doing? Less crazy than me hopefully. Did you tell your DH? Howd it go?

WELCOME!!! to all you new ladies, so great to have you :)
Also, sorry for the terribly long post, buuuuut, I wanted to know how your symptoms were. I feel like I have good days and bad days and that makes me nervous. I feel symptoms today (not hungry, boobs hurt terribly, and im literally asleep on my feet) but yesterday I was hungry and only a little tired....anyone else like this?

Thanks for reading my ramblings ladies...I think being newly pregnant is scaring the crap out of me!


----------



## missjenn

I'm so glad he is excited! My hubby is over the moon and my family are so excited! My mom and dad bought a bunch of stuff for the baby already so it's pretty special all around.

I am terrified...I have to stop reading about miscarriages and all of that stuff. I'm so worried when I just want to be excited and that's it!

My gyno hasnt returned my call yet so I'm going to ring her this afternoon.

Your appt is not that far away but frig Im sure it feels like a century! I just want to have a scan and here them say...yup...there is a baby in there!

I have no symptoms at all...aside from not sleeping well last night...that's it.


----------



## missjenn

Also, how do you get that ticker thing?


----------



## berniegroves

Yeah a chemical is basically an early miscarriage. The egg has fertilised and started to develop but for whatever reason it doesn't implant properly. 
It results in cramping and bleeding, similar to AF but heavier. 

I think Once you see/hear the heartbeat then odds of miscarriage drop massively. 
I think all the worry and anxiety you feel during pregnancy is preparing you for motherhood. As I haven't stopped worrying about Miley since she born!!  
All worth it though!! 

X


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

If you click on mine, I should take you to the Lilypie website or you can just google Lilypie. Once you make your ticker (its pretty self explanatory) it will have a bunch of options for posting. Next to forum signatures click on the UBB Code and BBC code. It will show towards the bottom of the page. Just copy that and paste it in your signature!

NO symptoms?! That must be nice. Ive read about women feeling exhausted in early pregnancy.....after experiencing it for a few days, I have NO idea how pregnant people function. Im sooooo tired. I dont sleep well because my boobs hurt and Im tired all day, lol. I have no appetite but I feel awful about not eating, so I force myself and then I feel sick! I cant win


----------



## missjenn

Thanks!

Well frig, my first appointment isn't until April 9th :-(. That feels like forever!


----------



## AnnaSaRa

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join you here! I got my BFP on March 2nd after over a year TTC (with PCOS) I am so happy but absolutely terrified at the same time (especially when I keep hearing m/c rates are higher with PCOS). 
Not too many symptoms so far, bbs feel heavy and hurt when I touch or move them, very fatigued, a little dizzy and sensitive to smells. That all comes and goes though. 

Hope you all are doing well, can't wait to get to know you all on this amazing journey :happydance:


----------



## Brz04

Hi ladies! Excited to join the November babies group! I am almost 5 weeks and my EDD is November 6th :) This is my first pregnancy (my husbands first also) so we are very excited but I am also VERY nervous about miscarriage...it makes me feel better to know that I'm definitely not alone on that one!! I'm 26 and my husband is 34. We've only been married about 6 months and agreed two months ago to start TTC, never imagining it would take so quickly on the second cycle! Lets hope we all "stick" and have a great 9 months :) Congrats to all of you :) :)


----------



## missjenn

AnnaSaRa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join you here! I got my BFP on March 2nd after over a year TTC (with PCOS) I am so happy but absolutely terrified at the same time (especially when I keep hearing m/c rates are higher with PCOS).
> Not too many symptoms so far, bbs feel heavy and hurt when I touch or move them, very fatigued, a little dizzy and sensitive to smells. That all comes and goes though.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well, can't wait to get to know you all on this amazing journey :happydance:

Congrats AnnaSaRa! A year is pretty well the norm for the average couple trying to conceive so that's wonderful news with PCOS. I wish you a sticky bean too! I havent gotten the sensitive to smell affect yet...will see what happens in the weeks to come!


----------



## missjenn

Brz04 said:


> Hi ladies! Excited to join the November babies group! I am almost 5 weeks and my EDD is November 6th :) This is my first pregnancy (my husbands first also) so we are very excited but I am also VERY nervous about miscarriage...it makes me feel better to know that I'm definitely not alone on that one!! I'm 26 and my husband is 34. We've only been married about 6 months and agreed two months ago to start TTC, never imagining it would take so quickly on the second cycle! Lets hope we all "stick" and have a great 9 months :) Congrats to all of you :) :)

Congrats and welcome too your new worry buddies...ha! We all seem to be on the same page when it comes to anxiety about miscarriage. We just need to figure out how to enjoy this blessing without thinking something bad is going to happen...easier said then done!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

AnnaSaRa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join you here! I got my BFP on March 2nd after over a year TTC (with PCOS) I am so happy but absolutely terrified at the same time (especially when I keep hearing m/c rates are higher with PCOS).
> Not too many symptoms so far, bbs feel heavy and hurt when I touch or move them, very fatigued, a little dizzy and sensitive to smells. That all comes and goes though.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well, can't wait to get to know you all on this amazing journey :happydance:

WELCOME & Congrats Anna! So glad you're here! It sounds like youre feeling like me with your symptoms yuck! How did you tell your DH? 



Brz04 said:


> Hi ladies! Excited to join the November babies group! I am almost 5 weeks and my EDD is November 6th :) This is my first pregnancy (my husbands first also) so we are very excited but I am also VERY nervous about miscarriage...it makes me feel better to know that I'm definitely not alone on that one!! I'm 26 and my husband is 34. We've only been married about 6 months and agreed two months ago to start TTC, never imagining it would take so quickly on the second cycle! Lets hope we all "stick" and have a great 9 months :) Congrats to all of you :) :)

Welcome & Congrats! Glad you found us :) It only took us two cycle too! Sometimes I feel guilty about it! Just lucky I guess and hoping everythings sticky! How did you tell your DH?

AFM- Im sleeping like crap and I hate it. Part of its that I just cant get comfortable with how bloated I am and how sore my bbs are and part of its anxiety I think :sleep: but Im exhausted all the time. Also, Im crying a lot, which I dislike. The slightest thing and wham!:cry:
I was freaking out a bit so I took another test this morning around 330 AM (i told you I couldnt sleep) and the line popped up right away darker than the control, so that makes me feel a bit better. :happydance: My sister gave me a Beatles lullaby cd, so I listened to that in the car this morning on the way to work. It helped
Heres some other random things Ive noticed. I get my appetite back in the evening, not full force, but from the time I wake up until around 6PM or so, Im not hungry at all. Slightly sick during the day, but later I seem to be ok. Im hoping this is normal. Also, Im ridiculously bloated by mid afternoon. 
So, just trying to plug through the next week or so until my appt where hopefully everythings coming along great. 
I know I write a lot, it just makes me feel so much better to get it all out! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## AnnaSaRa

Hi ladies! 

Rockinmomtobe, I told DH in the most uneventful way ever! I had all these plans to give him a card, or gift or something but when I took the test he was home and I was freaking out and showed him! Then he took me to the drugstore to get more tests. I kind figured that it would happen that way :dohh:

I feel the same way, I pretty much have to force food down my throat all day then around dinner Im famished and I can actually eat! Im so bloated today, and we're going to MIL's for dinner for her birthday. Im so scared Im going to give something away accidentally! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Im going to the Drs tomorrow to see how my numbers are doing so FX everything is alright! :hugs:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Im SOOOOO glad someone else feels like I do with the eating! Ive been doing all kinds of googling and couldnt really find anything :) I understand on the bloat thing, we havent told OHs family and we see them pretty frequently, but wanted to wait until after my scan next week...so we might just hide out at home until then lol. I took my 5 week blump picture...too soon for these? lol


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
How are we all feeling? 
I am super tired and hungry all the time but also feel sick on and off!! 
I could really do with not being starving hungry all the time as I am already overweight!! 
I am super moody as well!! Feel so bad for DH!!!

We havrn't told anyone yet.probably won't until we have our 12 week scan. 
It still hasn't sunk in that we're expecting yet! Feels surreal! 
But I am truly so grateful to be pregnant!


----------



## missjenn

5 weeks tomorrow! I took a 4 week picture...ha...I know I wasn't showing obviously but I wanted to start tracking from the very beginning. All in good fun!

It's so hard not drinking coffee....I was feeling pretty irritable a few times today and I blame that...oh...and the fact that my step daughter was up before 6am this morning...yuck! Hope she sleeps in until 7am tomorrow so I can get some rest.

My only symptoms are really full boobs at this point...maybe I will be lucky and not have any ...knock on wood!

Oh, I am a little hungrier it seems...unless I'm just imagining it? Some say you arent really eating for two until you're in your 6th month.


----------



## Storked

H & H 9 months to you all!
I got my BFP on the 1st, due November 8.

I had been TTC ever since my miscarriage last May. I am praying that this one will stick. Don't see a doctor until April 1 but should get an ultrasound then too <3


----------



## littlelolo

missjenn said:


> What exactly is a chemical? Is that if you get a positive before A/F arrives and then it ends up arriving on it due date? I hear some people saying chemical and some saying miscarriage so I'm just wondering what the difference is.
> 
> I hope this sticks...I just want the next two months to fly by as well!!
> 
> Jen - Did you tell your hubby?

A chemical is when you get a positive test, usually a few days before af and then then you get a negative test a few days later. It is basically treated like and early miscarriage and it is a fertilized egg that does not implant properly so when your af is due or a few days later the fertilized egg gets lost along with the shedding of your uterine lining, essentially your period. The problem with conceiving the following month after a chemical is it is diffiicult for the doctor to date your pregnancy as the period you would have had was essentially a miscarriage not af. So this is my situation and my doctor is sending me for an 8 week ultrasound to date the pregnancy. I am not at a higher risk of miscarrying this baby becuase I had a chemical which is good news unlike if you have a miscarriage later on in the pregnancy they ask you to wait one full normal cycle to strart trying as you are at an increased risk of miscarriage. So a chemical is different that way


----------



## littlelolo

Storked said:


> H & H 9 months to you all!
> I got my BFP on the 1st, due November 8.
> 
> I had been TTC ever since my miscarriage last May. I am praying that this one will stick. Don't see a doctor until April 1 but should get an ultrasound then too <3

We have the same due date!!! I will pray that this is it for you!! :hugs:


----------



## littlelolo

I just realized that I answered missjenn's question about teh chemical and so had other people so sorry about the repitition! I am feeling very sick most of the time and I went into a shoe store today and almost threw up from the overwhelming smell of rubber soles!!! So funny what happens to us! I have very sore bbs and am so tired as well. I want all the symptoms so that way I know I am still pregnant!!! Miscarriage terrifies me as well because I know it is so common and I can't wait until my 8 week scan so I can see and hear this baby I already love so much! I am trying to focus on the positive like how sick I feel but it is hard sometimes! So glad to have you all to talk to about this stuff


----------



## missjenn

HAHA...its all good!

You guys are so lucky to get your first appts so quickly. I have to wait until April 9th!


----------



## Storked

Don't worry MissJenn, I have to wait until April 1. Still not as long as you but far nonetheless.

LittleLolo, we all just have to hope for the best <3 I am feeling positive that we all have good outcomes!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Storked said:


> H & H 9 months to you all!
> I got my BFP on the 1st, due November 8.
> 
> I had been TTC ever since my miscarriage last May. I am praying that this one will stick. Don't see a doctor until April 1 but should get an ultrasound then too <3

Hi Congrats!!! So great to have you! So sorry about your loss. My FX for a sticky bean for you :hugs:

AFM- got to leave work early yesterday because of snow, so I was home by 10AM, which was greeeeat. I slept ALL day. Literally, home by 10, asleep by 11 and OH woke me up when he got home at 3. I made dinner around 5 and fell asleep watching a movie at 730! Poor OH has lost me to sleep! :sleep: Between being exhausted and not being able to figure out if Im hungry or Im going to be sick, I've had enough! lol....Ive also decided Im a crabby pregnant lady. 
Dont get me wrong, Im so excited to be pregnant, I just wish I could be pregnant at home instead of at work. It makes things difficult. 1 week until our first appt!


----------



## tlk71411

Hi ladies-been a few days but we've been driving across the country from ca to va....and im sick as a dog. Diarrhea, nausea, and dizziness. I wasn't sick like this so early with my daughter, and i didn't have diarrhea with her either. Bleh. 
Anyways ive been reading everyone's posts and i just thought id share the advice my motherinlaw gave me that really helped me in my last pregnancy : DON'T force yourself to eat. Eat when you're hungry, eat what sounds good. Eat small meals. If all you can eat is saltine crackers then eat those. I lived off of cereal with my daughter. The only thing you should force is water. 
I know every pregnancy and every woman is different and i swear im not trying to sound like a know it all. I just know how it feels to be a first time mom and worrying about every little thing.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for the advice :) I personally LOVE hearing from women who've been pregnant before....I feel like Im just wandering around blind lol :dohh: Im still trying to get a handle on the whole food thing. Im not hungry in the morning, I can get an apple down before I leave for work, but then by 8 or 9 Im ready to throw any food in sight in the garbage. That usually last until 11 or 12. Im just hoping its normal. I havent actually been pukey, but Im definitely sickly :( 
OH got on me last night for being a negative nancy. I cant blame him....I know we were TTC, I guess I just feel like I got hit with all of this stuff at once and its all a little overwhelming. Im having a hard time being excited, because Im sooooo worried about miscarriage and I feel like crap most of the day so its making getting everything done that much harder. Sooooo, Im trying to be more positive. I feel like vomiting right now....but Im not going to focus on that, Im going to focus on positivity and growing a healthy bean.
I just want the first 12 weeks to be over!


----------



## littlelolo

missjenn said:


> HAHA...its all good!
> 
> You guys are so lucky to get your first appts so quickly. I have to wait until April 9th!

Oh wow! why do you have to wait so long?? I went in for confirmation of pregnancy this week, at 5 weeks and I have to have an 8 week ultrasound because I had an early miscarriage last month so my doc can't accuretly date this pregnancy. Then I go for another scan at 12 weeks and my second doc app is at 13 weeks. You must be going nuts! However, they don't do much at the first appointment!


----------



## littlelolo

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Thanks for the advice :) I personally LOVE hearing from women who've been pregnant before....I feel like Im just wandering around blind lol :dohh: Im still trying to get a handle on the whole food thing. Im not hungry in the morning, I can get an apple down before I leave for work, but then by 8 or 9 Im ready to throw any food in sight in the garbage. That usually last until 11 or 12. Im just hoping its normal. I havent actually been pukey, but Im definitely sickly :(
> OH got on me last night for being a negative nancy. I cant blame him....I know we were TTC, I guess I just feel like I got hit with all of this stuff at once and its all a little overwhelming. Im having a hard time being excited, because Im sooooo worried about miscarriage and I feel like crap most of the day so its making getting everything done that much harder. Sooooo, Im trying to be more positive. I feel like vomiting right now....but Im not going to focus on that, Im going to focus on positivity and growing a healthy bean.
> I just want the first 12 weeks to be over!



Hi Rockinmomtobe!!
I too am worried about M/C but we need to remember that most pregnancies end with healthy babies it is not the norm to have a miscarriage. They are common but not more common than a healthy baby. 80% of pregnancies are healthy once confirmed at the four week mark. That got me through the first trimester with my DD. I remember how overwhelming it was to be pg with my DD. THis pg seems to be very different for me in that I am more prepared for it. with my DD we were not trying and it was a total shock to both of us as I was a grad student working on my Master of Social work and was not at all prepared for what was to come. Try and read lots of books about not only being pg but having a new born. I think the biggest shock to me was the first week of having a new baby more than being pg. I was never given this advice. so my advice to all first time moms (take it or leave it) is to try and prepare yourself for the first month...it is not fun! But it is so worth it!!! I don't want to scare you just inform you!! :hugs: You are going to be great and a wonderful mom! We are all here for you to support you through this!


----------



## tlk71411

Rockinmomtobe you need to relax. Being sick-in any variation is 100% normal. :) as for miscarriage....girl dont worry about things that are not in your hands. Drink water, take your prenatals, and eat what you can when you can. :) your body knows what to do, and God is on control. Just focus on something else, ive found this is a great time to start organizing the house, going through cupboards and closets, clothes, or photo albums. I know it's hard but worrying only makes you stress. 

How far long is everyone? Ive been trying to keep track but it's getting confusing lol


----------



## Storked

5 weeks tomorrow!

Hope everyone feels good. I am loving every little bit of this pregnancy. It is a miracle <3 I am pretty sure I will even be ecstatic about morning sickness. After my loss I totally regretted all my complaints over symptoms. Taking it a day at a time and enjoying it this time. And hoping for the best :)


----------



## missjenn

Yup, I'm really not happy about how long I have to wait. I figured I would at least get a blood test done to confirm the pregnancy but my gyno won't even see me until I am ten weeks :-(. 

I've been a little freaked out lately! I'm a fraternal twin and I read that there is a 1 in 17 chance for me to have twins...omg!!! It's weird because I am so excited but at the same time I have some anxiety thinking it could be twins. I really was hoping to get in earlier to find out because if there is more than one....I think I might need to get a PT job for as long as I can during the pregnancy for supporting two. Ah....I don't like that I am feeling a bit stressed....I hope this doesnt seem selfish :-(. 

Boobs are getting a little more tender....a little nausea today but not super bad.


----------



## missjenn

I think we are all going to worry about miscarriage to some extent until we are 12 week. i do feel better after reading the 8 week statistic though....thanks!


----------



## littlelolo

Hello Everyone! I was five weeks yesterday! Each week brings less of a chance of M/C. I am enjoying this pregnancy so far unlike my last pregnancy I did not enjoy so much! Just wondering how much maternaty leave does everyone get? I am very blessed to live in Canada as we get an entire year of paid mat leave. It is only 55% of my income up to a certain amount but I will take it! I am going to leave work around mid October to enjoy a couple weeks of rest before baby comes early November. How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## missjenn

I'm in Canada too so I get the same deal. Do you know what the max is?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies, thanks for all the advice. It really is helpful and sometimes I do just need a slap in the face to calm me down. Ive been super busy at work the last few days so thats been really helpful. We have some family friends in town this week and decided not to tell them yet, so its been kind of awkward :blush: I only have a few more days until my 'confirmation' appt (Wednesday) and I really think thats going to put my mind at ease....and Im hoping for a picture to show you ladies :) Other than being bloated and sickly in the morning, Im doing ok. Just tired. This whole creating another person thing is kind of exhausting :sleep:

Do we have any appointments coming up?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Also, you girls in Canada are ridiculously lucky....I havent checked yet, but I think its 6 weeks at 60% for me here in the States


----------



## Storked

No appointment until April 1. It feels so close and so far :)

I love the tiredness. Means that when I do sleep it is so gooooooood hehe


----------



## missjenn

I called my DR...not my gyno...to see if I could get in next week for an appt..I got in for Friday morning. I'm going to see if he will at least send me for blood work an ultra sound to confirm!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Also, you girls in Canada are ridiculously lucky....I havent checked yet, but I think its 6 weeks at 60% for me here in the States

6 weeks! What! OMG! That just does not sound right at all....are new mothers expected to return to work after 6 weeks...or take a year off to raise their child with no pay...omg! Is there some other program or benefits you get to take a year off?


----------



## littlelolo

missjenn said:


> I'm in Canada too so I get the same deal. Do you know what the max is?

I think the max is somewhere around 1500-1600/ month! Not much but better than nothing!


----------



## littlelolo

I knew the 6 week US mat leave and it is awful! Our bodies are still healing at the 6 week mark...brutal!! Come move to Canada! its also a lot cheaper to have a baby here...in fact its free!


----------



## tlk71411

Im in the military in the US and i get exactly 42 days from the day I walk out of the hospital. :( I also have 6 months from the DAY i return to work to be in height/weight standards..... bleh. Lol motivation to eat healthy while prego and go easy on the junk food! Hee hee....but you lucky Canadian ladies!


----------



## littlelolo

tlk71411 said:


> Im in the military in the US and i get exactly 42 days from the day I walk out of the hospital. :( I also have 6 months from the DAY i return to work to be in height/weight standards..... bleh. Lol motivation to eat healthy while prego and go easy on the junk food! Hee hee....but you lucky Canadian ladies!

wow that is hardcore!!! not sure I could do it...Thank-you for what you do for this world!!:flower:


----------



## missjenn

Hello ladies...had a little scare yesterday...went to the washroom and noticed a small amount of pink tinge so we went to the emerg. They did blood work and checked my hcg levels and they were at 22,000. I have to go back tomorrow for another blood test to make sure they went up from yesterday and get an ultra sound done. I haven't noticed anything else since and I honestly don't know if it came from the front or back but i still panicked. 

I will feel much better after the tests tomorrow confirm everything is okay.


----------



## berniegroves

Good luck for your tests tomorrow missjenn. I'm sure everything is fine as lots of women spot during pregnancy. Xx

I am 5 weeks and 1 day. Feel super sick and tired, but after a loss I am grateful to have the symptoms as it generally means it's a strong pregnancy. 

I have to register with a dr this week and when I do they say it will take 3 weeks to get an appointment with the dr. Once I see the dr they will refer me to the midwife. Such a stupid system, as the dr won't do a scan or blood tests or anything, they'll just give me an info pack and fill out a referral! So goodness knows how many weeks along I'll be before I see the midwife!!! 

We're going to book a private scan on 3rd April, I'll be 8 weeks and 5 days by then. It seems like ages away!!! I just want to see that there's a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Storked

Missjenn, big :hugs:

berniegroves, I understand just wanting a heartbeat. Won't see a doctor or get a scan until April 1. Feels so far away.

I love every symptom coming my way. My family has been so wonderful too. They text me every day with "grow apple seed. GROW!" :) I just hope that this LO responds accordingly


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies,
Hows everyone feeling today?
Jenn-Let us know how your blood tests go, Im sure thats soooo scary :hugs:

Long weekend for me, Im kind of glad to be back at work lol, tired though. 
So I had a legitimate breakdown on Friday and had to call my mom :haha: I spent most of the day crying and Im not even sure why! I was so tired and tired of being nauseous and tired and having to be at work...I dont know how people do this, Im not that strong! 
Mom made everything better telling me things will get better in a few weeks and try not to stress because chances are everything fine with my little sweet pea. And only 2 more days until my first appointment :happydance: FX for a fast couple of days.


----------



## missjenn

Hey guys, my ultra sound this morning showed that everything is fine...thank god! My babies heart is beating 114 bpm!  So relieved!


----------



## AnnaSaRa

Amazing news missjenn! Soo happy to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hiya, I'm a November sparkler! Got my BFP on Friday 8 March. This is our second baby. We fell on the first cycle this time, but I think Mother Nature is making it up to us as she made us wait so long for our first! We were TTC for 20 months, I was taking clomid and about to be referred for IVF. We're so happy it was so fast this time.
Zero symptoms! Well, maybe a niggle of back pain. Both families were very excited when we told them (we told them in case anything goes wrong as I would want support).
Oh, I am 33 and DH is 36.
xxx


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Hey guys, my ultra sound this morning showed that everything is fine...thank god! My babies heart is beating 114 bpm!  So relieved!

AHHH Im so excited for you! PLUS, since about the same amount of time along I should hear my beans HB Wednesday! Did they date you at all??



Tarkwa said:


> Hiya, I'm a November sparkler! Got my BFP on Friday 8 March. This is our second baby. We fell on the first cycle this time, but I think Mother Nature is making it up to us as she made us wait so long for our first! We were TTC for 20 months, I was taking clomid and about to be referred for IVF. We're so happy it was so fast this time.
> Zero symptoms! Well, maybe a niggle of back pain. Both families were very excited when we told them (we told them in case anything goes wrong as I would want support).
> Oh, I am 33 and DH is 36.
> xxx

Welcome & Congrats!!!! So glad it was a quick process this time around :) When is your first appt?


----------



## Tarkwa

Thursday 11 April. I'll be about 8.5w which is when they recommend you booking in. Scan won't be until around 12w. This is all on the NHS so free. You can get scans earlier if you pay for them but you have to go private.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Thursday 11 April. I'll be about 8.5w which is when they recommend you booking in. Scan won't be until around 12w. This is all on the NHS so free. You can get scans earlier if you pay for them but you have to go private.
xxx


----------



## littlelolo

Oh Missjenn I am so happy to hear everything is ok with you and baby!! I read a statistic that once you see the sack and hear a heart beat you are way less likely to m/c so yayyyy!!!! I am anxiously awaiting my 8 week scan on March 28 The days could not go any slower!! I am having a difficult time with how tired I am! I was not this tired with my daughter that I remember...it could just be that when I was pg with her I could have a nap whenever I wanted or go to bed at 6 pm if I wanted...now I can't cuz I have to be a mommy!! How is everyone doing today??


----------



## missjenn

I like hearing that!!!

Jen - I didnt get to physically hear it....they used a vaginal ultra sound to read/ measure the heart beat....so it was just the machine reading it...but either way...I'm just happy to know there is a little heart beating...with a healthy beat...they didnt even bother doing the followup blood test because everything in the US was great. phewwwwwww Now to just not go crazy until my April 9th appointment...

I will be celebrating when Im at the 3 month work....so much worry...


----------



## tlk71411

What is NHS?


----------



## Storked

tlk71411 said:


> What is NHS?

National Health Service :flower:


----------



## tlk71411

What country is that?


----------



## Storked

tlk71411 said:


> What country is that?

UK :flower:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Still so excited everything good with you Jenn. My appt is tomorrow and Im veeeery nervous, but Im getting kind of excited! I should find out how much this whole having a baby thing is going to cost me too, which should be fun :wacko: 
So, Im 6 weeks today. YAYAYAYAAYAYY!!! :happydance: Ill take a picture tonight and show you ladies my ridiculous bloat. Im bigger anyway, but SERIOUSLY, its crazy lol.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks, I am very happy!!!!!

I actually have a bit of nausea this morning...can only eat pretzels...everything else makes me want to vomit.

I can't wait to hear how your appt goes!

Don't you find the days are dragging now!


----------



## Tarkwa

I promise you time will fly by when your little one arrives! Savour every moment that they are in your tum :hugs:
xxx


----------



## missjenn

I think the time drags because we are so consumed with worry....and have to wait for each dr appointment for reassurance that all is well!!


----------



## tlk71411

Im telling you ladies, now is the time to clean out the house, and finish the photo albums! It makes the time go by faster :) are you ladies on a work out program?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Work is actually keeping me very busy this week, so not too much worry, but yes, still dragging a little. Just anxious to see that heartbeat!

TLK- Im at the gym as often as I can, before I got pregnant that was 6 days a week, now its more like 4 because Im soooo tired and nauseous. But I did read that working out can help decrease morning sickness, so, Im trying to push myself a little more. I feel better going and Ive read about lots of benefits about exercise during pregnancy :)


----------



## larvalstalker

Hello! Congrats to everyone expecting in November! 
I am 23, my fiance is 22 (23 at the end of the month) and this is our second pregnancy (first was m/c) 
We are both really nervous but also very excited and feeling much more positive than last time! 
I told my fiance right after the BFP appeared. He has wanted to have a baby as long as I have an since we are in this together I couldn't keep it from him... and I am AWFUL at secrets anyway.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Congrats and welcome!!!! Hows everyone feeling today?

AFM- Im a little nervous about my appt today, but excited too. and....(TMI alert) Ihave the WORST gas...and smelly! Its soooo terrible. Please tell me Im not the only one lol


----------



## Storked

Welcome larval :flower: so sorry for your previous loss. This is my pregnancy after a miscarriage too :hugs:

Rock, I have gas but I can't recall passing any of it. Must be why I am cramping ;)


----------



## missjenn

Good luck today Jenn! Make sure to pop back on and tell us how it went!

I woke up with super sharp pains in my side last night (after a sneeze) and it lasted 3-4 seconds...geez...and now I still feel panicked about it. My boos aren't as sore as they were yesterday and now I think that's a bad sign.

I am going to drive myself absolutely mad!

No gas here....did last week though!


----------



## natashaek

Hello ladies!

I'm new to the forum-5 +2 with my 2nd pregnancy- My first resulted in ectopic a few years back...
Because of my history I have a six week scan booked for the 18th so really hoping I see the little one in the right place- am very anxious!

Would love to share details, symptoms and advice:flower:

Right now I have a terrible habit of running to Google for every little symptom i have which of course increases the risk of me coming across some real horror stories!

I'm super bloated, sometimes get mild backpain but recently have been getting a pulling stitch on one side which comes and goes, its not painful but i can feel it when i breathe deep, stretch or sometimes when im walking...


----------



## larvalstalker

I have been having nausea, headaches, bloating, mild pulling in my abdomen and I have been insanely sleepy but having the hardest time sleeping :(

I was worried about the mild pulling/cramping but I have read EVERYWHERE that is is pretty normal, also it doesn't feel anything like it did with my m/c. 

Natashaek, I usually run to Google as well whenever I have any kind of twinge but my fiance and my mom have threatened to take my laptop away if I continue to do it. This forum is a much more positive place to go with concerns :)


----------



## natashaek

larvalstalker said:


> I have been having nausea, headaches, bloating, mild pulling in my abdomen and I have been insanely sleepy but having the hardest time sleeping :(
> 
> I was worried about the mild pulling/cramping but I have read EVERYWHERE that is is pretty normal, also it doesn't feel anything like it did with my m/c.
> 
> Natashaek, I usually run to Google as well whenever I have any kind of twinge but my fiance and my mom have threatened to take my laptop away if I continue to do it. This forum is a much more positive place to go with concerns :)

Thanks that's exactly why i joined :)


----------



## berniegroves

Hi everyone, 
Jenn - I hope your appointment goes well today x

I am feeling sick pretty much all day now but I'm also starving!!! I really wanted to try and eat healthy during this pregnancy do I could lose some weight or just maintain for a while as I am overweight. But fruit turns my stomach (as do most foods actually) but not chocolate!!! I want chocolate so bad!!
It's definetly harder this time around, when I had ms in my first pregnancy I could feel sorry for myself etc. but my 16 month old doesn't understand that mummy feels poorly all day long!! Lol!!! 

It still hasn't sunk in yet, I think I won't be able to get excited until I see the scan in 3 weeks time. 

Have any of you started shopping or window-shopping!! I remember me and DH snuck into mamas and papas right after we got our BFP last time  
Xx


----------



## berniegroves

Oh and pulling sensations are totally normal. Just think about how much stretching your body needs to do!  
X


----------



## Tarkwa

Yeah, you'll probably feel like you're gonna have a period, but nope! Pulling, tugging, cramping are something most women experience in varying degrees. I'm lucky so far *touches wood* that I've not had any ms. I didn't suffer really with my son, just waves of nausea when I was hungry so I'm not surprised.
Fed up of waiting for my appt. can't remember if they used the Doppler to find the heartbeat last time??? I'm not looking forward to being a pin cushion again!!!
xxx


----------



## tlk71411

Rockinmomtobe said:


> TLK- Im at the gym as often as I can, before I got pregnant that was 6 days a week, now its more like 4 because Im soooo tired and nauseous. But I did read that working out can help decrease morning sickness, so, Im trying to push myself a little more. I feel better going and Ive read about lots of benefits about exercise during pregnancy :)

That's awesome!! You won't regret it. I sincerely believe that the reason I bounced back so quickly after my first is because I worked out my whole pregnancy. I also didnt get any stretch marks on my belly:happydance:
I highly recommend Yoga and Zumba! If you like to read the book
How to Exercise When You're Expecting: For the 9 Months of Pregnancy and the 5 Months It Takes to Get Your Best Body Back [By Lindsay Brin] is amazing and has great work out plans! 
I have my first appointment 21 March but I dont think I'll be getting an U/S :coffee:so I'm not trying to get excited over it.


----------



## missjenn

For the past two years I went to the gym 5 days a week and always had an awesome cardio session...now im too terrified to go in case something happens to the baby. I want to hit the treadmill so badly but am so scared too! What's a reasonable speed...someone said 3.5 mph but geez...thats nothing...I wouldnt even feel like im working out.


----------



## littlelolo

Just make sure when you are exercizing while pregnant not to overheat yourbody.:nope: This is not the time to ramp up an exercize program rather maintain what you usually do. You should not overheat as if you are hot your baby is even hotter. It can be very bad for baby! I worked out with a trainer with my entire first pg and he advised me not to get my heart rate over 150 however, if you are sendentary that number will be much different than that. the best thing is to talk to your dr about it.


----------



## larvalstalker

I do prenatal yoga and go for walks when the sidewalks are not drenched in slush. I helps with the cramps and makes me feel good and refreshed.... on days that my ms isn't keeping me on the couch :(


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies! Just wanted to update all if you! I am exactly 6+1 just like I thought. Doctor said everything looks great and my little sweet pea has a heartbeat of 121!!!! I'm so excited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## larvalstalker

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to update all if you! I am exactly 6+1 just like I thought. Doctor said everything looks great and my little sweet pea has a heartbeat of 121!!!! I'm so excited

So happy for you!!


----------



## natashaek

That's fantastic news! Well done now you can be super excited :thumbup:


----------



## missjenn

YAY, thats awesome! Now Im jealous....they didn't give me a picture!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> YAY, thats awesome! Now Im jealous....they didn't give me a picture!!!

Aw why not?! I was prepared to take a picture with my phone if necessary lol, but she said they give me some, so, no need. I cried like a baby with my feet up in stirrups lol :haha: but it was the most amazing feeling. OH surprised me a little. After the US he had this strange look on his face and said.....this just got very real and Im very happy :) AHHHH me too! trying to tame the happiness as we're not out of the woods just yet, but definitely excited :happydance:

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## missjenn

I'm wondering if it's because it was emergency and not with my doctor? Guess I won't get one until the 12 week US. Your baby looks like mine, ha!

It is definitely a surreal moment seeing it's actually there!


----------



## AnnaSaRa

So happy for you rockinmomtobe! Great news :happydance:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Oh yea, I bet thats why. Im sad you cant have a picture until later :( 

I go every 4 weeks now, so Ill have my next appt at 10w. It seems so far away lol. Im not sure if theyll do an ultrasound everytime...I probably shouldve asked and I didnt because I couldnt think. Im going to start making a list of things to ask the doctor next time lol


----------



## littlelolo

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Oh yea, I bet thats why. Im sad you cant have a picture until later :(
> 
> I go every 4 weeks now, so Ill have my next appt at 10w. It seems so far away lol. Im not sure if theyll do an ultrasound everytime...I probably shouldve asked and I didnt because I couldnt think. Im going to start making a list of things to ask the doctor next time lol

Yayyyyyyy I am so happy for you!!! Such good news! I can't wait for my 8 week scan in 2 weeks! I am terrified that I am going to be told baby is not alive! However, if sickness and exhaustion are good signs I am pretty sure that isn't going to happen!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Try not to worry littlelolo. It was so hard for me too, it still is sometimes, but all of that melts away when you see the heartbeat flicker!

So, ladies....Im super emotional today. I know its my hormones and I need to keep calm, Im just having a VERY hard time today. EVERYTHING is making me cry. Ive just been crying all day. Im a fairly emotional person to begin with, but this is insane! Im crying because I dont feel well and I want to sleep, crying because the phone at work wont stop ringing, crying because I wish my parents lived closer....just everything! I just want to know Im not a complete looney....and if I am, then just tell me.


----------



## tlk71411

Hi everyone!
Rockinmom how exciting on the pic!!! I cant wait to see my first u/s. So lucky =)
MissJen, it all depends on how much you worked out before pregnancy. Basically you can work out the same way minus pulling/lifting. I know women that ran marathons and what not while pregnant. My MotherinLaw ran 5 flights of stairs 4x a day everyday. If it makes you more comfortable, just take it down a few notches on the tredmill from what you normally run. Exercise is so important during pregnancy and the benefits are amazing. I would write down your typical program and run it by your Dr. They can give you the best advice. There are also a lot of prenatal workouts if you want something more pregnancy-oriented. The book I mentioned is amazing because it gives you specific work-outs for each phase of pregnancy.


----------



## missjenn

tlk71411 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Rockinmom how exciting on the pic!!! I cant wait to see my first u/s. So lucky =)
> MissJen, it all depends on how much you worked out before pregnancy. Basically you can work out the same way minus pulling/lifting. I know women that ran marathons and what not while pregnant. My MotherinLaw ran 5 flights of stairs 4x a day everyday. If it makes you more comfortable, just take it down a few notches on the tredmill from what you normally run. Exercise is so important during pregnancy and the benefits are amazing. I would write down your typical program and run it by your Dr. They can give you the best advice. There are also a lot of prenatal workouts if you want something more pregnancy-oriented. The book I mentioned is amazing because it gives you specific work-outs for each phase of pregnancy.

Thanks! I'm just walking outdoors and skating right now. I used to run on the treadmill 5 days a week for 30 minutes at 5.0-5.5 mph. I'm too scared to do that now. Do you think walking at 4.4 is okay?


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Try not to worry littlelolo. It was so hard for me too, it still is sometimes, but all of that melts away when you see the heartbeat flicker!
> 
> So, ladies....Im super emotional today. I know its my hormones and I need to keep calm, Im just having a VERY hard time today. EVERYTHING is making me cry. Ive just been crying all day. Im a fairly emotional person to begin with, but this is insane! Im crying because I dont feel well and I want to sleep, crying because the phone at work wont stop ringing, crying because I wish my parents lived closer....just everything! I just want to know Im not a complete looney....and if I am, then just tell me.

I haven't been really emotional at all. I did however get a little weepy this morning when I listened to the song I chose for walking down the aisle but that's it. I'm pretty sure the emotional thing is normal for many people though. When my friend was pregnant she cried because she couldn't get the peanut butter open


----------



## missjenn

littlelolo said:


> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I bet thats why. Im sad you cant have a picture until later :(
> 
> I go every 4 weeks now, so Ill have my next appt at 10w. It seems so far away lol. Im not sure if theyll do an ultrasound everytime...I probably shouldve asked and I didnt because I couldnt think. Im going to start making a list of things to ask the doctor next time lol
> 
> Yayyyyyyy I am so happy for you!!! Such good news! I can't wait for my 8 week scan in 2 weeks! I am terrified that I am going to be told baby is not alive! However, if sickness and exhaustion are good signs I am pretty sure that isn't going to happen!Click to expand...

Did that fear ever go away during your first pregnancy?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Good question Jenn. I'd like to know too!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry littlelolo. It was so hard for me too, it still is sometimes, but all of that melts away when you see the heartbeat flicker!
> 
> So, ladies....Im super emotional today. I know its my hormones and I need to keep calm, Im just having a VERY hard time today. EVERYTHING is making me cry. Ive just been crying all day. Im a fairly emotional person to begin with, but this is insane! Im crying because I dont feel well and I want to sleep, crying because the phone at work wont stop ringing, crying because I wish my parents lived closer....just everything! I just want to know Im not a complete looney....and if I am, then just tell me.
> 
> I haven't been really emotional at all. I did however get a little weepy this morning when I listened to the song I chose for walking down the aisle but that's it. I'm pretty sure the emotional thing is normal for many people though. When my friend was pregnant she cried because she couldn't get the peanut butter openClick to expand...

Aw thanks Jenn :) Im feeling a little better now, work was just a little overwhelming today I think. Id much prefer to be at home sleeping :sleep: 
Also, I talked to my doctor yesterday about working out and she said that normally whatever I was doing before is ok now. She said she personally likes to see the mothers heartrate below 140, which when I cardio, mine is not. So, Ill probably tone it down a bit and grab that book TLK had mentioned.


----------



## missjenn

Yeah, my heart rate is always at around 190-195 when I work out. That's why I switched it too outdoors because I know my heart rate isnt going up like that.


----------



## tlk71411

Okay ladies i need reassurance :( I was trying to get a heavy box off of a shelf today...im only 5'3 so it's kind of a reach..
Anyway i lost my balance and fell. About a half hour later i was at my desk, stood up and felt a gush of wet. I went to the bathroom and it was blood. My undies were soaked- but no clots. That was around 1130 and I went to the er at 300. They drew my blood and did a vaginal u/s. He saw the gestational sack and a fetal pole. Said im only 5+4days so couldn't get a heartbeat :( but they said everything looks right for that far along. My HCG is 3615. I just find it strange because i got a bfp 4 days before AF- 11/12 dpo and got symptoms 4dpo. Now im so unsure of everything! :(


----------



## littlelolo

missjenn said:


> littlelolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I bet thats why. Im sad you cant have a picture until later :(
> 
> I go every 4 weeks now, so Ill have my next appt at 10w. It seems so far away lol. Im not sure if theyll do an ultrasound everytime...I probably shouldve asked and I didnt because I couldnt think. Im going to start making a list of things to ask the doctor next time lol
> 
> Yayyyyyyy I am so happy for you!!! Such good news! I can't wait for my 8 week scan in 2 weeks! I am terrified that I am going to be told baby is not alive! However, if sickness and exhaustion are good signs I am pretty sure that isn't going to happen!Click to expand...
> 
> Did that fear ever go away during your first pregnancy?Click to expand...


I didn't have this fear as much with my first pregnancy; however, after my 12 week ultrasound I did not fear losing it at all. I had a miscarriage in January and since that I have become more fearful of m/c. I would say though that after the 12 week mark I will feel better as the risk of m/c goes down dramatically


----------



## littlelolo

tlk71411 said:


> Okay ladies i need reassurance :( I was trying to get a heavy box off of a shelf today...im only 5'3 so it's kind of a reach..
> Anyway i lost my balance and fell. About a half hour later i was at my desk, stood up and felt a gush of wet. I went to the bathroom and it was blood. My undies were soaked- but no clots. That was around 1130 and I went to the er at 300. They drew my blood and did a vaginal u/s. He saw the gestational sack and a fetal pole. Said im only 5+4days so couldn't get a heartbeat :( but they said everything looks right for that far along. My HCG is 3615. I just find it strange because i got a bfp 4 days before AF- 11/12 dpo and got symptoms 4dpo. Now im so unsure of everything! :(

Oh TLK!!!! That is aweful! I pray that everything is ok with baby :hugs: What did the doctor say the blood was from? Did he say why you could be off a week with your dates but have such an early BFP. I know sometimes it is difficult to date the pregnancy before 8 weeks so perhaps you could go back in for another u/s in a couple of weeks to make sure it is still ok. I am thinking of you and please let us know how you are doing :flower:


----------



## tlk71411

I still haven't had anymore bleeding. They dont know why they said it's not known why women sometimes bleed in the first 15 weeks? Weird. Im just trying not to think about it . I definitely don't think the u/s tech was right because that means i woulda got my bfp at 2+5. There's no way. Well my next appointment is March 21.....so I'll bring it up to my Dr.... hopefully a good one.


----------



## Storked

tlk, so relieved that the bleeding has since stopped! I know that I have had friends whose baby measured off and then caught up to what they expected. Maybe that is what it was- baby is about to hit a growth spurt :hugs:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

TLK- Im so sorry you have to worry about this! I think its a good sign that theres no more blood. Maybe you just jostled stuff around a bit in there. Not too much longer until your appt :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

That must have been scary! When i saw a pink tinge (not blood) I went to the ER and they did the blood test and US. I was 5 weeks and 3 days and the heart beat was 114 and HCG count was 22,000. But, I had one of those trans-vaginal ones done and I think those can pick up the heart beat before a regular ultra sound. 

If you hadnt had anything since I would think you're fine...like the previous post...maybe your fall just shifted your uterus or something...have you had any cramping at all? If not then im sure its fine. My dr said to be concerned if there was another show with cramping.


----------



## tlk71411

Thanks Everyone. I"m just trying not to think about it now. I just want it to be Thursday so I can go to my appointment. I havent had any bleeding since then and no cramping either (I actually didnt have cramping when I was bleeding either). 

MissJenn they did a vaginal one. They tried the regular U/S and couldnt see anything so they did the vaginal one and he said I looked 5 weeks + 4 days but they didnt get a heartbeat-he said it was too early. This is a Naval Hospital so they dont have the best of equipment. Hopefully my dr can tell me good news on Thursday =(


----------



## missjenn

Ah, gotcha. Is your appointment at a regular hospital? I think that as long as he could see the the baby you're okay. Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## natashaek

Hi all- Just a quick question- I haven't been experiencing any of my usual symptoms today, no bloating no mild cramp etc... feel totally normal... i'm worried that this is a bad sign? Has anyone else experienced this?

Thx


----------



## tlk71411

natashaek said:


> Hi all- Just a quick question- I haven't been experiencing any of my usual symptoms today, no bloating no mild cramp etc... feel totally normal... i'm worried that this is a bad sign? Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thx

Girl that is 100% normal. Consider it a lucky break day lol I had 3 days of straight MISERY on my trip to VA and then BAM I was totally fine for like a week, then all of a sudden I had nausea and dizziness again. Pregnancy is basically a ROLLER COASTER!

MissJen All of my appointments will be at the Naval Hospital-the military doesnt recieve the most up-to-date equipment so we don't have access to the latest technology like most civilian hospitals have. But I think the OB floor has a little better equipment-and thats where my appointment is on Thursday. This is why it sucks when they start cutting funds to the military-but lets NOT get into politics! hahaha

I hope the rest of you are feeling well!!:thumbup:


----------



## missjenn

natashaek said:


> Hi all- Just a quick question- I haven't been experiencing any of my usual symptoms today, no bloating no mild cramp etc... feel totally normal... i'm worried that this is a bad sign? Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thx

I keep telling my fiance I dont feel pregnant...I almost wish I had morning sickness just as reassurance,ha!


----------



## missjenn

MissJen All of my appointments will be at the Naval Hospital-the military doesnt recieve the most up-to-date equipment so we don't have access to the latest technology like most civilian hospitals have. But I think the OB floor has a little better equipment-and thats where my appointment is on Thursday. This is why it sucks when they start cutting funds to the military-but lets NOT get into politics! hahaha

I hope the rest of you are feeling well!!:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Ah gotcha. Do you get a regular maternity leave?


----------



## tlk71411

I get 42 days from the day I walk out of the hospital, and then 6 months from the day I get back to work to be back in height/weight standards. But my four years will be up in December so I dont have to do all of that again :)


----------



## missjenn

I woke up this morning with really bad on/off again cramping for about 15 minutes straight. I'm so freaked out because it was just like menstrual cramping. There was no bleeding but I don't think that kind of cramping is normal?


----------



## littlelolo

missjenn said:


> I woke up this morning with really bad on/off again cramping for about 15 minutes straight. I'm so freaked out because it was just like menstrual cramping. There was no bleeding but I don't think that kind of cramping is normal?

Missjenn!! That is totally normal!! I get that too. It means your uterus is stretching for baby. It should calm down. :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

And it really feels like real menstrual cramping?


----------



## Storked

MS has arrived! :happydance:


----------



## littlelolo

missjenn said:


> And it really feels like real menstrual cramping?

yes it does! It is kind of cruel actually! The good thing is if it comes and goes for me...af cramps are constant for a few days. As long as there is no bleeding it is actually a good sign that your uterus is growing and changing..Im not a know it all I just do a ton of reading!!!!:coffee: If you think about it your uterus doubles in size by 7 weeks which is huge and is likely to cause some cramping...don't worry...if you bleed and have cramps or your pain is so bad you can't take it go to the er but if they are normal af cramps no worries.


----------



## littlelolo

Storked said:


> MS has arrived! :happydance:

Me too Storked!!! 3 days in now!! yayyyy symptoms:sleep:


----------



## Storked

littlelolo said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> MS has arrived! :happydance:
> 
> Me too Storked!!! 3 days in now!! yayyyy symptoms:sleep:Click to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## xingfingers

Hi Ladies! Congrats to everyone here and looking forward to joining you all in this 9 month journey to November! Got my BFP this morning and DH and I are over the moon thrilled! I have the cramping as well and I am so glad to hear that others are having the same feelings and nice to hear that it is normal.


----------



## AnnaSaRa

xingfingers said:


> Hi Ladies! Congrats to everyone here and looking forward to joining you all in this 9 month journey to November! Got my BFP this morning and DH and I are over the moon thrilled! I have the cramping as well and I am so glad to hear that others are having the same feelings and nice to hear that it is normal.

Congrats xingfingers !!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## missjenn

littlelolo said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> And it really feels like real menstrual cramping?
> 
> yes it does! It is kind of cruel actually! The good thing is if it comes and goes for me...af cramps are constant for a few days. As long as there is no bleeding it is actually a good sign that your uterus is growing and changing..Im not a know it all I just do a ton of reading!!!!:coffee: If you think about it your uterus doubles in size by 7 weeks which is huge and is likely to cause some cramping...don't worry...if you bleed and have cramps or your pain is so bad you can't take it go to the er but if they are normal af cramps no worries.Click to expand...

Thank-you, I actually feel much better after reading this.


----------



## littlelolo

OK Ladies! I don't know about you all but I can't control my moods!!! It is like PMS times 50...I just bit my poor DH's and DD's head off for no reason:growlmad: I am angry and bitchy and I hate it!!! Oh and all I want to do is :sleep: all day long!! No energy to do anything and my housework is falling sooooo far behind. I am working two jobs right now and needing a break from it all!!! Remember when we were trying to conceive??? Did we imagine it would be like this???? I don't remember feeling this bad with my DD! Anyway girls thanks for letting me vent :wacko:


----------



## tlk71411

If it makes you feel better I just feel like crying all of the time lol


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Morning ladies, sorry Ive been MIA, work has kept me super busy and Im sleeping all the time at home :( 7 weeks today!!! Three weeks until my next appointment. Im starting to get a little excited about this.

Jenn- I cramp on and off pretty frequently, my doc said its totally normal, dont worry!!!

TLK-glad everythings going well, hope your appt Thurs puts you at ease :)

I still havent told work, so I dont know about maternity leave, but Im guessing its going to be crappy. My OH and I are talking about having me take some time off, so we'll see how that goes.

Like I said early, nausea and fatigue are what Ive got going on. I hate working because Im so tired and pukey feeling, at least Im not actually vomiting, I dont know how people do this. BLAH!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## tlk71411

Hi all. 2 more days until my appointment. I'm going to call the OB to make sure I'm going to get seen or at least get my blood drawn. My daughter has pneumonia so this has been a rough 2 weeks :(


----------



## Storked

tlk, I am so sorry your daughter is sick. I hope she gets to feeling better soon, though I know pneumonia can take time to recover from :hugs:

Rocking, I just tell myself that if I didn't feel sick that I would worry. So I am happily nauseous :)

I am so THIRSTY! I can't get enough of water :)


----------



## MommyHopkins

I am 28, 5th pregnancy. We concieved on Valentine's day.
Any one else due on November 7th?
6 WKS 5 DAYS TODAY!:happydance:


----------



## missjenn

Can't wait to hear about your appointment tlk! 

I really wish I would get some morning sickness. I cannot stand not feeling pregnant!!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Storked

missjenn said:


> I really wish I would get some morning sickness. I cannot stand not feeling pregnant!!!!!!!!!:wacko:

:hugs: hopefully soon! How far along are you? I know some people don't even get it until 8 weeks :flower:


----------



## littlelolo

MommyHopkins said:


> I am 28, 5th pregnancy. We concieved on Valentine's day.
> Any one else due on November 7th?
> 6 WKS 5 DAYS TODAY!:happydance:

Hello! I am due on the 7th! as far as I know...I am having an 8 week ultrasound to date the pg so I will know next week how far along I am exactly...welcome to the thread!


----------



## bb1

Can I join you ladies??
I am currently 5+3days due 17th November (hubbies birthday)
Married and we are both 25. 3rd pregnancy, 1st Momo twins lost at 16 weeks and a 15 month old LO. I have PCOS and it took 5 years to fall pregnant with DS and I didnt know I could ovulate on my own but after 9 months without protection BAM pregnant. very surprised and happy!! 
I have read through the pages and hoping to get to know everyone.
I also get horrible morning sickness but not until about 8 weeks and last till 22 weeks with DS. Was having to get anti nausea shots every morning just to keep water down.


----------



## bb1

As for symptoms I am exhausted - heaps more than my previous pregnancies- and sore nipples on and off and cramps.


----------



## missjenn

Storked said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> I really wish I would get some morning sickness. I cannot stand not feeling pregnant!!!!!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> :hugs: hopefully soon! How far along are you? I know some people don't even get it until 8 weeks :flower:Click to expand...

I am 7 weeks today!


----------



## missjenn

bb1 said:


> Can I join you ladies??
> I am currently 5+3days due 17th November (hubbies birthday)
> Married and we are both 25. 3rd pregnancy, 1st Momo twins lost at 16 weeks and a 15 month old LO. I have PCOS and it took 5 years to fall pregnant with DS and I didnt know I could ovulate on my own but after 9 months without protection BAM pregnant. very surprised and happy!!
> I have read through the pages and hoping to get to know everyone.
> I also get horrible morning sickness but not until about 8 weeks and last till 22 weeks with DS. Was having to get anti nausea shots every morning just to keep water down.

Welcome BB1 and congrats! Do you mind if I ask what happened with the twins? That must have been tough being that far along.


----------



## bb1

Our twins were MOMO which id mono-amniotic mono-chorionic meaning both sharing 1 amniotic sac and placenta. At 16 weeks I went in for a level 3 ultrasound to laser seperate the placenta so they would have equal blood flow from the placenta and they didnt have heartbeats any longer ( I had just seen them the thursday before and they looked fine) but they had twisted around each other so much and made knots in the cords which stopped the blood flow and their heats :(. It was very hard and it still hurts but my DS has helped a lot.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Can I join too?? I'm pregnant with my first and due November the 4th according to the woman who did my 7 week reassurance scan last week, she said I was 7 weeks 2 days but when I calculate it I work out 28th oct?
I get soooo tired around 2 o'clock and have sore boobs, random sickness but nauseous all day, and haven't been able to eat a proper main meal for about 2 weeks


----------



## tlk71411

Hello Ladies. Went to the er again for more bleeding and cramps. My hcg dropped. It was 3600 on Thursday and yesterday it was at 2600 I'm so devastated. I go in for more blood work tomorrow but there really is no point. I know it's over. Good luck to all of you ladies and God Bless. If anyone was wondering I hadn't been doing any exercise other than walking my dog.


----------



## Storked

Oh tlk my heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry darling :cry:


----------



## missjenn

tlk71411 said:


> Hello Ladies. Went to the er again for more bleeding and cramps. My hcg dropped. It was 3600 on Thursday and yesterday it was at 2600 I'm so devastated. I go in for more blood work tomorrow but there really is no point. I know it's over. Good luck to all of you ladies and God Bless. If anyone was wondering I hadn't been doing any exercise other than walking my dog.

I'm so so very sorry to hear this! I can only imagine how you are feeling right now. Many hugs!!!


----------



## missjenn

bb1 said:


> Our twins were MOMO which id mono-amniotic mono-chorionic meaning both sharing 1 amniotic sac and placenta. At 16 weeks I went in for a level 3 ultrasound to laser seperate the placenta so they would have equal blood flow from the placenta and they didnt have heartbeats any longer ( I had just seen them the thursday before and they looked fine) but they had twisted around each other so much and made knots in the cords which stopped the blood flow and their heats :(. It was very hard and it still hurts but my DS has helped a lot.

Oh my, that is just heart breaking. I'm sorry you had to go through that....I'm glad to hear that your son has been so helpful in the healing process. Hugs!


----------



## AnnaSaRa

Oh tlk I am so very sorry... :cry: sending hugs your way.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

bb1 said:


> Can I join you ladies??
> I am currently 5+3days due 17th November (hubbies birthday)
> Married and we are both 25. 3rd pregnancy, 1st Momo twins lost at 16 weeks and a 15 month old LO. I have PCOS and it took 5 years to fall pregnant with DS and I didnt know I could ovulate on my own but after 9 months without protection BAM pregnant. very surprised and happy!!
> I have read through the pages and hoping to get to know everyone.
> I also get horrible morning sickness but not until about 8 weeks and last till 22 weeks with DS. Was having to get anti nausea shots every morning just to keep water down.

Welcome!! So sorry about your twins that must have been awful. But we're glad youre here now :)



Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> Can I join too?? I'm pregnant with my first and due November the 4th according to the woman who did my 7 week reassurance scan last week, she said I was 7 weeks 2 days but when I calculate it I work out 28th oct?
> I get soooo tired around 2 o'clock and have sore boobs, random sickness but nauseous all day, and haven't been able to eat a proper main meal for about 2 weeks

Hi, welcome and congrats!!! Great to have you. Your symptoms sound a lot like mine and 7w2 today :)



tlk71411 said:


> Hello Ladies. Went to the er again for more bleeding and cramps. My hcg dropped. It was 3600 on Thursday and yesterday it was at 2600 I'm so devastated. I go in for more blood work tomorrow but there really is no point. I know it's over. Good luck to all of you ladies and God Bless. If anyone was wondering I hadn't been doing any exercise other than walking my dog.

TLK Im so so sorry to hear this :hugs: :hugs: My heart really goes out to you

AFM- probably TMI ladies...sorry, but I feel so bad for OH. My sex drive is GONE! and i mean literally GONE! I dont know if its the hormones or my being so exhausted all the time, but we've DTD about 4 times since I got my BFP.....UNHEARD OF! usually its more like 4 or 5 times a week. I feel so awful and it makes me feel insecure. I have read that this can happen or it can swing the other way.....what are you guys experiencing? 
Also, again TMI, but I cant poop.....already. Im drinking over a gallon of water a day, i choke down my salad for lunch, which Iused to love and is now on eof my food aversions and I eat plenty of yogurt with probiotics.....any suggestions? Id prefer to stay away from a stool softener already(dr said try and stay away from meds in 1st tri), but...Im not sure what other options I have


----------



## missjenn

You are actually doing darn good in the bedroom!! 

We were probably 10-12 times a month before BFP. We have had sex once since...two nights ago...but that was because of my anxiety and fear of something going wrong! He has plenty of "the other stuff" though...lol...TMI! I think now that we finally dtd it has eased my fear and we can get back into the swing of things now.

I really have no food aversions at all...no ms...no nothing...darnit! I'll trade you!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Guys, Im having a hard time today. I dont know what my deal is. I actually got sick at work this morning, which was terrible and ever since Ive just been crying! I had this glowing idea of what pregnancy was going to be like in my head.....and as it turns out, Im just not that girl. Im the miserable, lying in bed, sleeping all the time, hunched over the toilet girl. ITS NOT FUN! And it makes it so hard to be excited....Im just having a down day :( Im trying to think positive. Symptoms are good things. I know this. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well. Jenn, youre super lucky you feel good. Im jealous....and please please please DTD, I need to know if anyone else feels different while pregnant, lol. It just....feels weird and full and not normal and I MISS SEX


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Rockinmom I feel nauseous most of the day and actually feel better if I'm sick, I had the vision pregnancy was going to be easier but apparently it gets better after 12 weeks, so only a few more weeks of feeling like crap :) 
Also the whole sex thing, i found out I was pregnant and didn't have sex until my 7 week reassurance scan and tend to THINK I'm off the idea but when my oh try's it on my mood changes completely ha


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

You know, you might be on to something because the few times we have I enjoyed myself....its just different, it feels different. OH is super understanding, Im not nervous about hurting the baby, Ive read 1001 things that says unless otherwise stated sex is ok, but most of the time, Im too tired to care. Maybe Ill let OH know to push a bit more and see what happens :)


----------



## therealdalia

Hi Everyone,

My very first bundle of joy is due November 26th and I'm looking for a buddy. Please bear with me because I am new to this pregnancy thing! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## therealdalia

therealdalia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My very first bundle of joy is due November 26th and I'm looking for a buddy. Please bear with me because I am new to this pregnancy thing! Congrats to everyone.

OOPS...I just realized this is for November 2013 people - I am due November 2014. My bad!


----------



## tlk71411

How are you due November 2014?


----------



## Storked

tlk71411 said:


> How are you due November 2014?

:haha: yes this :D

Tlk, how are you doing? I am still thinking about you :flower:


----------



## tlk71411

I'm in denial.


----------



## Storked

tlk71411 said:


> I'm in denial.

:hugs: I am so sorry :(
If you ever feel the need to talk, feel free to message me. I know how hard it is :flower:


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

tlk71411 said:


> How are you due November 2014?

My thoughts exactly :/ 

Tlk I've been reading through I'm so sorry for what you are going through x

Rockingmomma I googled it for ages because I missed DTD, don't get me wrong it's not as often as it used to be about twice a week, x


----------



## missjenn

DTD deed again last night and it was great!!!

Hmmm....you sure your due in 2014?


----------



## bb1

I find Pregnant sex is soo much better. Must be redirected blood flow. 

Anyway MS has shown up. Mornings and evenings at the moment, no vomiting but super nauseous 6 weeks today. Second Trimester is definitely better than the first. Just hang in there ladies,


----------



## therealdalia

tlk71411 said:


> How are you due November 2014?

You're right...I screwed up. I am due in November 2013. My mind has been slipping out of control since I found out I was pregnant....my bad! :wacko:

I saw that this thread has so many pages so I thought it was for last year's November babies.

I am still looking for bump buddies though!


----------



## xingfingers

I am due November 21st with our first! Can't wait for this amazing journey. anyone else have slight cramping still?


----------



## Excited4First

Hi ladies, can I join? I am due November 13 and I'm from the US. I also have a 9 month old baby boy! Can't wait for this adventure again. I desperately missed being pregnant straight away and luckily got pregnant on the first period I had after birth (February 6)! Quite a surprise because we highly doubted it happening as I figured my cycle would be irregular due to breastfeeding. 

I didn't read through all the pages. I ope it's ok I join. I loved having pregnancy buddies with my first pregnancy. It's so great to discuss all our symptoms! So far I don't feel pregnant at all. I think because I'm not at all focused on it like I was with my first pregnancy. 

I just crave BEEF! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## littlelolo

Tlk!!! I am so very sorry to hear this devestating news! Oh my I have nothing to offer you except my prayers. xo


----------



## littlelolo

Sorry ladies I have been MIA due to being soooo sick and tired! Seriously, I go to bed with my daughter at 7 sometimes at 630 and I wake up feeling like I haven't slept. I am so nasuaous all day long! Ginger tea and peppermints are my BFF's right now. I don't mean to complain but I am not sure how to do this for another 5 weeks... Sorry if you are reading this TLK you are probably cursing me right now! :hugs: Anyway, for all you ladies having sex...don't feel bad...I have not had sex since I got MS!!! Poor hubby!!


----------



## Excited4First

Just read back a bit. Tlk :hugs: keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## wantb502

I am due November 23rd with our first. I have my first appointment on Thursday with the nurse and my first US 4/16. I am super nervous and have been avoiding the pregnancy forums because they scare me. My sister-in-law (10 weeks pregnant) recommend that I join a birth month thread... so here I am! 

I am only 5.1 weeks today and have read everywhere that MS is a good sign. I have been just having some waves of nausea, but nothing serious. How soon did you get MS? Should I be worried that I am not sick yet? I hate that I have to wait until 8.2 weeks to get a scan. I guess I will get blood work done on Thursday... hopefully that will put me at ease a little. 

My only symptoms so far are quick waves of nausea, some tugging in my abdomen, bloating, and extreme SORE breasts. Should I be feeling more? Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## Storked

Wantb, I know that we worry when we don't have nausea but I really don't think it is very trustful either. My first pregnancy was a missed miscarriage and I was horribly sick until I started to miscarry naturally at 12 weeks :hugs:
Your symptoms sound VERY promising!


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> I am due November 23rd with our first. I have my first appointment on Thursday with the nurse and my first US 4/16. I am super nervous and have been avoiding the pregnancy forums because they scare me. My sister-in-law (10 weeks pregnant) recommend that I join a birth month thread... so here I am!
> 
> I am only 5.1 weeks today and have read everywhere that MS is a good sign. I have been just having some waves of nausea, but nothing serious. How soon did you get MS? Should I be worried that I am not sick yet? I hate that I have to wait until 8.2 weeks to get a scan. I guess I will get blood work done on Thursday... hopefully that will put me at ease a little.
> 
> My only symptoms so far are quick waves of nausea, some tugging in my abdomen, bloating, and extreme SORE breasts. Should I be feeling more? Thanks in advance for any insight.

I'll be 8 weeks on Wednesday and I have had no MS at all to date! Every now and then I have some breast tenderness but thats it...I dont feel pregnant. I actually wish I had some of your symptoms! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## missjenn

Excited4First said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I am due November 13 and I'm from the US. I also have a 9 month old baby boy! Can't wait for this adventure again. I desperately missed being pregnant straight away and luckily got pregnant on the first period I had after birth (February 6)! Quite a surprise because we highly doubted it happening as I figured my cycle would be irregular due to breastfeeding.
> 
> I didn't read through all the pages. I ope it's ok I join. I loved having pregnancy buddies with my first pregnancy. It's so great to discuss all our symptoms! So far I don't feel pregnant at all. I think because I'm not at all focused on it like I was with my first pregnancy.
> 
> I just crave BEEF! How is everyone else feeling?

Welcome and congrats on #2..and so quickly!!! I dont feel pregnant either (8 weeks Wed) but I do crave chips and butter tarts....and ice cream...things I never really ate alot of before. I dont crave any meat what so ever! Hope you continue to feel great!


----------



## missjenn

littlelolo said:


> Sorry ladies I have been MIA due to being soooo sick and tired! Seriously, I go to bed with my daughter at 7 sometimes at 630 and I wake up feeling like I haven't slept. I am so nasuaous all day long! Ginger tea and peppermints are my BFF's right now. I don't mean to complain but I am not sure how to do this for another 5 weeks... Sorry if you are reading this TLK you are probably cursing me right now! :hugs: Anyway, for all you ladies having sex...don't feel bad...I have not had sex since I got MS!!! Poor hubby!!

I wish I could sleep like you! Last week insomnia kicked in...I was up for three days straight and it was awful! I slept very well Saturday but then back to a broken sleep pattern....I think it has alot to do with my worrying though...hurry up 12 weeks!!! 

I hope your MS passes soon so you can get to the bedroom!:haha:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

WELCOME all you new ladies! Sorry Ive been having such a hard time keeping up lately. Work has become a giant pain and by the time I get home im exhausted. Although Ive been getting up a lot to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night

Sooooo, Im 8 weeks today and aside from some slight nausea, my symptoms seem to be gone. Im a little worried and Im hoping some of you second time mommies to be can make me feel a little better, lol. Ive read that once you see a heartbeat chance of miscarriage decreases. Ive still got two weeks until my next appointment and Im just getting a little worried I think. 

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## therealdalia

I am due late November and my first appointment is today. This is my first pregnancy and the nerves are outrageous! I didn't sleep last night, woke up early and went to the gym, and now I am just counting the seconds until I drive to the doctor.

I am too nervous to even read what to expect for my first appointment. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

therealdalia said:


> I am due late November and my first appointment is today. This is my first pregnancy and the nerves are outrageous! I didn't sleep last night, woke up early and went to the gym, and now I am just counting the seconds until I drive to the doctor.
> 
> I am too nervous to even read what to expect for my first appointment. Wish me luck!

Good luck! The first appointment is so exciting


----------



## therealdalia

bb1 said:


> I find Pregnant sex is soo much better. Must be redirected blood flow.

Can anyone who has been pregnant before elaborate on this? 

I am going through the same thing and think that I'm starting to drive my hubby bananas! Do our husbands have to deal with this until we give birth? I am not complaining, but I think my husband might start to complain.


----------



## missjenn

He might complain about too much sex? Doubtful!!! lol


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

therealdalia said:


> I am due late November and my first appointment is today. This is my first pregnancy and the nerves are outrageous! I didn't sleep last night, woke up early and went to the gym, and now I am just counting the seconds until I drive to the doctor.
> 
> I am too nervous to even read what to expect for my first appointment. Wish me luck!

Can you go the gym while pregnant? 
I'm only 9 weeks and I can definitely tell I'm pregnant, o
How was your appointment?


----------



## therealdalia

Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> therealdalia said:
> 
> 
> I am due late November and my first appointment is today. This is my first pregnancy and the nerves are outrageous! I didn't sleep last night, woke up early and went to the gym, and now I am just counting the seconds until I drive to the doctor.
> 
> I am too nervous to even read what to expect for my first appointment. Wish me luck!
> 
> Can you go the gym while pregnant?
> I'm only 9 weeks and I can definitely tell I'm pregnant, o
> How was your appointment?Click to expand...

Yes, Doctor told me to keep going to the gym but not to get mad at myself if I run slower or lift lighter. He also said to keep my BPMs no higher than 140, which is easy for me because I always wear a heart monitor anyway. 

However, it is important to know that it isn't a good idea to START working out once pregnancy strikes if you're not one to go to the gym -- exercise during pregnancy only recommended if your body is used to it (according to my trainer). Stay healthy!

My first appointment today was OK. They confirmed the pregnancy, said I am exactly 5 weeks along and did a vaginal ultrasound but couldn't find a heartbeat. Doc says heartbeat doesn't start until 6-7 weeks anyway so don't worry -- they did bloodwork just in case and I have an appointment next Monday for more blood! The bloodwork will determine the viability of the pregnancy. We shall see.


----------



## littlelolo

Rockinmomtobe said:


> WELCOME all you new ladies! Sorry Ive been having such a hard time keeping up lately. Work has become a giant pain and by the time I get home im exhausted. Although Ive been getting up a lot to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night
> 
> Sooooo, Im 8 weeks today and aside from some slight nausea, my symptoms seem to be gone. Im a little worried and Im hoping some of you second time mommies to be can make me feel a little better, lol. Ive read that once you see a heartbeat chance of miscarriage decreases. Ive still got two weeks until my next appointment and Im just getting a little worried I think.
> 
> Hows everyone doing?

You know what?? Same thing happened to me today! I am eight weeks on thursday and have my first ultrasound on that day as well and today I felt great! I only had slight naseaua (spelling sorry) this morning and a bit if I got too hungry! I am not as tired as last week which was BRUTAL!!!! I am hoping this is the end of my BAD MS and I can begin to function again...I work as a social worker on a medical unit and I have been useless!! I have also been feeding my daughter Kraft Dinner a lot because i can't cook without getting sick!! Soooo mabye she can eat better again!! :thumbup: so Rockin I would not worry at all!! Enjoy feeling good!


----------



## littlelolo

wantb502 said:


> I am due November 23rd with our first. I have my first appointment on Thursday with the nurse and my first US 4/16. I am super nervous and have been avoiding the pregnancy forums because they scare me. My sister-in-law (10 weeks pregnant) recommend that I join a birth month thread... so here I am!
> 
> I am only 5.1 weeks today and have read everywhere that MS is a good sign. I have been just having some waves of nausea, but nothing serious. How soon did you get MS? Should I be worried that I am not sick yet? I hate that I have to wait until 8.2 weeks to get a scan. I guess I will get blood work done on Thursday... hopefully that will put me at ease a little.
> 
> My only symptoms so far are quick waves of nausea, some tugging in my abdomen, bloating, and extreme SORE breasts. Should I be feeling more? Thanks in advance for any insight.

I started getting MS at exactly 6 weeks so it can still happen for you...although i hope not cuz it really sucks!!! It feels like you have the flu 24/7 no fun at all...although it sure helps to minimize weight gain!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## littlelolo

I forgot to ask you all this...is anyone STARVING?? I am starving at like 3 AM and have to get up and eat a couple of crackers in order to go back to bed!! And it is not just hunger it actually feels like my stomach is eating itself!!:haha:


----------



## wantb502

littlelolo said:


> I forgot to ask you all this...is anyone STARVING?? I am starving at like 3 AM and have to get up and eat a couple of crackers in order to go back to bed!! And it is not just hunger it actually feels like my stomach is eating itself!!:haha:

I am!!!! I have been starving since week 3! I eat and literally 10 minutes later, I'm hungry again. The week before i found out i was pregnant, i got up evey night at 430 am and ate a banana. Oh... and that no morning sickness thing I said earlier... Well, since about 11:30 am , I've had this pretty constant queasiness. Maybe it will stay just queasiness but I have a feeling I jinxed myself. MS is on the horizon.


----------



## bb1

therealdalia said:


> bb1 said:
> 
> 
> I find Pregnant sex is soo much better. Must be redirected blood flow.
> 
> Can anyone who has been pregnant before elaborate on this?
> 
> I am going through the same thing and think that I'm starting to drive my hubby bananas! Do our husbands have to deal with this until we give birth? I am not complaining, but I think my husband might start to complain.Click to expand...

one of the first physical changes are said to be an increase in blood flow to the uterus, vagina, cervix and vulva. the tissue takes on a bluish or purplish colouration in early pregnancy.

with the disappearing symptoms with my last pregnancy I found once I got a bit farther along and the hormones started levelling out a bit my symptoms started to ease a bit coming and going every other day than every third day. Im hoping I get a bit of a break from this overwhelming tiredness soon. I feel like I need to sleep at least twice a day. Im very lucky I work for my Father and if its not too busy when I put DS down for a nap I can have one as well. I was never this tired with James, and the nausea is horrible. With James I was vomiting but the nausea wasnt too bad. I feel soo hung over every day, alog with the light headedness its horrible.


----------



## bb1

Also Starving here, I usually don't get very hungry but the last 2 weeks I need to eat all the time.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

littlelolo said:


> I forgot to ask you all this...is anyone STARVING?? I am starving at like 3 AM and have to get up and eat a couple of crackers in order to go back to bed!! And it is not just hunger it actually feels like my stomach is eating itself!!:haha:

Haha, Im either pukey or starving....and I think part of the nausea comes from not eating frequently enough. I cant figure it out, but this morning I woke up and I knew I needed to eat or I was going to be sick :sick:
At least I have some of my symptoms back.....so next question:
My jeans are getting a little snug....is anyone else havng this? I bought a pair of maternity jeans thinking id be able to use them for awhile and theyd be comfy, but they wont stay up, i must not be big enough, but....Ive got to find something, Im so uncomfortable at work and I dont want to just wear yoga pants for the next 7 months. 
Does anyone have any experience with the bellyband or belt?


----------



## littlelolo

Rockinmomtobe said:


> littlelolo said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask you all this...is anyone STARVING?? I am starving at like 3 AM and have to get up and eat a couple of crackers in order to go back to bed!! And it is not just hunger it actually feels like my stomach is eating itself!!:haha:
> 
> Haha, Im either pukey or starving....and I think part of the nausea comes from not eating frequently enough. I cant figure it out, but this morning I woke up and I knew I needed to eat or I was going to be sick :sick:
> At least I have some of my symptoms back.....so next question:
> My jeans are getting a little snug....is anyone else havng this? I bought a pair of maternity jeans thinking id be able to use them for awhile and theyd be comfy, but they wont stay up, i must not be big enough, but....Ive got to find something, Im so uncomfortable at work and I dont want to just wear yoga pants for the next 7 months.
> Does anyone have any experience with the bellyband or belt?Click to expand...

I have the same problem! My pants are getting snug and uncomfortable around my waist but I can't wear maternity pants yet. I too bought a pair of maternatiy jeans and have the same issue. I did not use the belly band with my first so I don't have a clue sorry I of no help at all!! :wacko:


----------



## littlelolo

Oh and I don't want to speak too soon but I don't feel too sick today either. I ate and I felt fine. I still have other symptoms but the MS can go...I remember at about 5 weeks saying I wished I was sick hahahahaha that has now changed!! I would rahter be exhausted than feel like I have a stomach flu 24/7!! Oh well at least we have growing babies!! I have my first ultrasound tomorrow morning so I will fill everyone in on how that went! :happydance:


----------



## wantb502

So exciting about your first ultrasound!!! I have been super excited about mine... I'm counting down the days! 

Definitely let us know how it goes! Shoot post a picture!


----------



## missjenn

My sister in law gave me her belly band for jeans...Im not quite there yet...but pretty soon...! My pants are tight!

I went for blood tests this morning to check my HCG and progesterone levels to make sure everything is good. Will get the results back this afternoon.

I am hungry all the time...i wake up starving...stomach actually growling!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Im excited to hear how everyones dr visits go!!! Make sure you tell us!

Maybe Ill invest in a belly band. I know its all bloat, I can feel a hard knot at the very bottom of my stomach thats probably beginning of baby, but im bloated for sure and wasnt small to begin with...a size US 14 so, Im not a huge chunk but theres definitely some fat to bloat out lol :haha: and Im not gaining any weight, just so uncomfortable! Im exhausted today and Ive cried twice at work, Im so ready to go home :cry:


----------



## missjenn

I've gained 3 pounds already...started at 114 and am almost 117 now. But I always to the gym and did hard core cardio 5-6 days a week and quit that feb 1st in hopes of a BFP. So I think it's more of switching from crazy cardio to just walking out doors.


----------



## AnnaSaRa

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA lately. Sounds like everyone is doing well :)

I had my scan last week and they set back my date about a week, not sure if thats normal or not ?(I am a late O'er so could have been it!) 

My MS comes and goes, I find if I eat bananas and crackers it really helps! I also find myself hungry at times but Im almost forcing food down because it makes me gag! Arg. Ive lost a bit of weight so far which is concerning me, but it could also be my loss of muscle since I used to workout alot. 

Cant wait to hear about all the drs appts and scans soon :hugs:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> I've gained 3 pounds already...started at 114 and am almost 117 now. But I always to the gym and did hard core cardio 5-6 days a week and quit that feb 1st in hopes of a BFP. So I think it's more of switching from crazy cardio to just walking out doors.

I know this is going to start happening to me soon, especially if Im not SUPER careful with what I eat. I did harcore cardio and weight training for toning 5-6 days a week and dr said I have to cute it back, so lax cardio and no weight training, so its only a matter of time before I go soft....softer, lol. NOT looking forward to it.

Howd your appt go?!?! Im anxious to hear :)



AnnaSaRa said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA lately. Sounds like everyone is doing well :)
> 
> I had my scan last week and they set back my date about a week, not sure if thats normal or not ?(I am a late O'er so could have been it!)
> 
> My MS comes and goes, I find if I eat bananas and crackers it really helps! I also find myself hungry at times but Im almost forcing food down because it makes me gag! Arg. Ive lost a bit of weight so far which is concerning me, but it could also be my loss of muscle since I used to workout alot.
> 
> Cant wait to hear about all the drs appts and scans soon :hugs:

Hi Anna!! I wouldnt worry about them setting you back a week as long as they werent concerned, Ive heard thats common at the first appointment. I also know what you mean with the food, im either ravished or totally put off food. Glad youre doing well


----------



## wantb502

Everywhere I've read, you can continue to weight train, just decrease the weights. Also do the elliptical or even running is fine as long is it was what you were doing before pregnancy. Just don't go at as hardcore. I am a runner and I continue to run, but I know my running body well and know when to simmer and walk. I did 5.5 miles this weekend and felt the best I had in days. I am going to the gym today and jumping on the treadmill. My problem is getting the energy to actually work out!


----------



## Storked

Cheese, all cheese, smells sour to me. I think I may puke. :sick:


----------



## missjenn

The appointment was good and my test results were great. My count from my blood work at 5 weeks/4 days was 22,000 and yesterday at 8 weeks it was 300,011. He said the numbers are great and where they should be so things are progressing well. This definitely gave me some relief as I was really worried since I have had no symptoms and haven't felt pregnant in 3 weeks.


----------



## AnnaSaRa

wantb502 said:


> Everywhere I've read, you can continue to weight train, just decrease the weights. Also do the elliptical or even running is fine as long is it was what you were doing before pregnancy. Just don't go at as hardcore. I am a runner and I continue to run, but I know my running body well and know when to simmer and walk. I did 5.5 miles this weekend and felt the best I had in days. I am going to the gym today and jumping on the treadmill. My problem is getting the energy to actually work out!

Thanks wantb! This is really helpful. I used to do alot of high intensity interval training pre-pregnancy (I would imagine continuing that is a no-no!) So I've had to modify and cut things down quite a bit. The problem is I either have no energy, I feel sick or my bbs kill me so I end up just taking my dog for walks. I have to get back into the groove. Sounds like you are doing very well! Great :)

Also, great news missjenn!!! :)


----------



## wantb502

AnnaSaRa said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Everywhere I've read, you can continue to weight train, just decrease the weights. Also do the elliptical or even running is fine as long is it was what you were doing before pregnancy. Just don't go at as hardcore. I am a runner and I continue to run, but I know my running body well and know when to simmer and walk. I did 5.5 miles this weekend and felt the best I had in days. I am going to the gym today and jumping on the treadmill. My problem is getting the energy to actually work out!
> 
> Thanks wantb! This is really helpful. I used to do alot of high intensity interval training pre-pregnancy (I would imagine continuing that is a no-no!) So I've had to modify and cut things down quite a bit. The problem is I either have no energy, I feel sick or my bbs kill me so I end up just taking my dog for walks. I have to get back into the groove. Sounds like you are doing very well! Great :)
> 
> Also, great news missjenn!!! :)Click to expand...

I bought the Runner's world guide pregnancy and running and it has great tips about exercise in general during pregnancy. The whole HB < 140 is really old information too. The key is to make sure you are doing about 80% of the intensity you were doing prior, staying hydrated, and not over heating. Stay very active during pregnancy is one of he best things you can do for yourself and your baby.

If you figure out how to get energy back and decrease nausea so I feel like exercising, let me know! I had a hard time getting out and running 3 miles yesterday at a super slow pace. Once I did it, I felt great, but it took everything to get me even start running.


----------



## wantb502

Oh.... And I wear TWO very tight sport bras because I can't even walk down the stairs without immense Bb pain. I even have worn a sports bra to bed!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I find it fascinating that so many people get so many different answers about things. I was definitely told no weight training and to keep my heartrate around 140 or 150. But Im a heavier at 190, so maybe that makes a difference. I dont know. I figure if I listen to my doctor I cant go wrong. 

Heres my TMI question of the day and week. Im constipated. Majorly. Doctor said its ok for a stool softener and I should start having a fiber drink daily....has anyone done this? Did it help?

Also, for all you ladies that still feel like DTD, JEALOUS! Sex drive is still gone. I feel fat and unattractive, Im exhausted and I feel so bad for OH :(

Other than that, Im really looking forward to the weekend

Jenn- GREAT NEWS, so excited youre progressing nicely. Ive got 11 days until my next appt, its killing me!


----------



## Storked

Rockingmom, try 100% fruit juice. It helped me when I was constipated


----------



## wantb502

My gut is on the fritz too. Not constipated, but definitely bloated. 

I think the exercise suggestions are really based on your baseline and your doctor.
I was training for a full marathon before getting preggers and worked out 5 days a week. I think my body is going into more of a shock of not working out as much! I think it really depends. We see the doctor on 4-16 and I will let her know my exercise habits, hopefully it will remain fine. 

I think as long as you keep active and do lots a kegels and abdominal/core strengthening exercises your pregnancy and delivery can be easier.


----------



## littlelolo

Hello Ladies!! I had my ultrasound today!! Babys heartrate was 170 and everything is looking good!!!:happydance: Got a picture to show my daughter and she thought it was hailarious!!! Little baby blob!! so excited


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Littlelolo thats so exciting!!! Can we see the picture? I love looking at mine, but Im ready for a new one lol.

Im sorry Im complaining so much lately, lol. This being pregnant this is a lot harder than it look, but, good news....I POOPED!!! hahahah it only took 5 days.
I know you guys were concerned. Heres my thing though, I drink OVER a gallon of water a day, and aside from the occasional glass of almond breeze in cereal, I drink NOTHING but water. I have fruits at breakfast and veggies at lunch and dinner and right now Im exercising 3-4 days a week for 45 min. WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?!?!? Im trying to do everything I can to have a healthy pregnancy and I feel like Im failing and its frustrating 
:(
Bright side- 3 day weekend and looking forward to spending some RELAXING time with friends and family and I hope you all do the same:flower:


----------



## luz

Can i join? I found out i was pregnant on tuesday of this week... It was a complete and total surprise! I already have a LO who is 16 months. We originally wanted to wait until July to get pregnant, but woops! it happened a little earlier than we had anticipated.


----------



## wantb502

luz said:


> Can i join? I found out i was pregnant on tuesday of this week... It was a complete and total surprise! I already have a LO who is 16 months. We originally wanted to wait until July to get pregnant, but woops! it happened a little earlier than we had anticipated.

Welcome! We were going to hold off until July as well, but life changes!! Congrats!


----------



## wantb502

I am feeling great today except some severe hunger, fatigue and bloating... But it's FRIDAY!! I am excited for the weekend and I am so happy I am pregnant!!! This is definitely the coolest thing I have ever done! I love being pregnant and I can't wait for our 1st scan... 2 weeks and 3 days left!


----------



## Excited4First

Boy am I feeling pregnant now. I'm EXHAUSTED. Thank goodness hubby is home for 10 days for spring break. I really don't know how I'd manage my 9 month old right now by myself. I mean, I would be ok! But these naps I'm able to take are amazing. I'm also starting to get some food aversions and am really only wanting bland food.. Crackers, mashed potatoes (never ever liked before), rice. EW all carbs but its all I can stomach. Well even that's kind of grossing me out right now. Hope everyone is doing well. First tri is hands down th hardest. I can't wait until summer and 2nd tri!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

luz said:


> Can i join? I found out i was pregnant on tuesday of this week... It was a complete and total surprise! I already have a LO who is 16 months. We originally wanted to wait until July to get pregnant, but woops! it happened a little earlier than we had anticipated.

Welcome and Congratulations!!! So excited youre here. Whens your EDD? 



wantb502 said:


> I am feeling great today except some severe hunger, fatigue and bloating... But it's FRIDAY!! I am excited for the weekend and I am so happy I am pregnant!!! This is definitely the coolest thing I have ever done! I love being pregnant and I can't wait for our 1st scan... 2 weeks and 3 days left!

You are my new positive inspiration! Im having such a hard time coping with feeling awful I forget to feel excited, instead I just feel overwhelmed, but now, instead, Im going to think.....Wantb would be excited instead of scared.....BE EXCITED TO BE PREGNANT!!! Thank you for this, I needed it this morning with my head over the toilet :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Hey ladies can I join? I was part of another nov thread but I don't feel like I have anything in common with everyone as they are all in the UK and most already have kids.

We are expecting twins, official due date is Nov 10 but I have been assured that they will be here early :haha:


----------



## wantb502

Welcome! It seems like we have a good mix of new and second time mommas here! Also it seems as though a lot of us are from North America. 

I hope everyone's holiday weekend is going well. I am not religious but I love getting together with my family. I definitely treasure this time and I treasure my mom's cooking! I can't believe next year we will have an addition... i Can't wait to hold that precious gift!

What is or what did everyone do this weekend?


----------



## littlelolo

luna_19 said:


> Hey ladies can I join? I was part of another nov thread but I don't feel like I have anything in common with everyone as they are all in the UK and most already have kids.
> 
> We are expecting twins, official due date is Nov 10 but I have been assured that they will be here early :haha:

Hi Luna! Nice to have you here...I am from Calgary! Congrats on your Twins! Do you have other children? i have one daughter but she is almost 5 so we are pretty much starting over...I am due November 8 so we are close however you will be early! so excited for you...any symptoms?? I am nauseaous 24/7 but I find that Tim Hortons Honey Lemon Tea really helps!!


----------



## luna_19

Thanks for the welcome ladies :)

This is our first (and second :haha:). I've been feeling pretty nauseous since about 6 weeks but only puked a few times. Also sleeping 10 or more hours each day. Mmm tea sounds good, I haven't had tea in ages since all the ones I have have caffeine or questionable herbal ingredients.


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Hi! I'm due November 20, 2013! This will be my third baby. It was quite a shock to get a bfp at this time. But what the heck! We'll roll with it! I'm extremely nauseous and very sore boobies. Been having some brown spotting for a week now. I'm going for an u/s on Tuesday to make sure everything is still ok. I pray that it is. So wonderful to meet ya'll.


----------



## luz

I havent gone to the dr yet, but based off my calculations I'm due November 13.

I haven't really had any symptoms, which is so strange. Last time I was always nauseous! Ok I guess I am pretty tired, but that's not a big deal to me since I was always tired before getting pregnant. 

Today I've felt so emotional, just angry at everything. 

My main problem is staying relaxed... I'm a full time teacher and I'm also currently in a masters program. I just started it this month so I'm kind of freaking out a little!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Welcome to Luz & Luna!! Great to have you guys! Weekend was wonderful. I have today off as well which I'm grateful for. I'm spending the day relaxing lol. I'm still tired a lot but FX my nausea seems to have lessened which I'm trying not to freak out about. 
I'm not religious either but it's do great to be able to spend to e with family and think there will be another little person this time next year!


----------



## missjenn

Happy Easter everyone! Had a great weekend with my family and they brought us gifts for the baby ! I can't wait until we are 12 weeks so we can tell everyone! My 10 weeks appointment is April 9th so hope this week flies by!!!!


----------



## Storked

Had my first appointment today- they had to take my blood pressure twice. It was super high at first due to my terror of OB offices. But my baby is measuring a day ahead and we have a heartbeat which is so much more than we had last time. I really hope this baby sticks.


----------



## wantb502

Hey everyone! Hope all of you are doing well and not having too many awful symptoms! 

I am still doing pretty well, no vomiting but still getting nauseous throughout the day. I eat consistently so I think that helps. I have my US in two weeks! Also, I had been reading forums on baby center and other 1st trimester boards and realize they make me so nervous! I have decided to get rid of my babycenter app because it was causing me anxiety. I know things can go wrong, but I'm tired of thinking everything little thing could be a problem. I just need to chill and enjoy this miracle!

How do you guys stay relaxed and not constantly worry?!?


----------



## luna_19

I already had an u/s which helps. I also have not gone in any first tri areas at all because I know everyone there is just freaking out about everything.


----------



## missjenn

I have gone through them and yes....scary! I wish I could stay away from google!!!

I will feel much better next Tuesday when I have my first actual scheduled "baby" appointment. They do a pap test and breast exam....I told my friend that and she has two kids and never had that done during either pregnancy. 

I really wish I was getting a scan done that day but probably not...I just hope they dont make me wait longer than 12 weeks!

My nausea...the little that i had...is pretty well gone. 9 weeks tomorrow and still do not feel pregnant!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies,

The first tri boards are scary. My fears are still there, but after my first US to confirm the pregnancy I felt soooo much better.I still worry a little bit when I have a non-nausea day, but, Im really trying to stay positive and focus on other things. My sister didnt have an US until 18 weeks....THAT WOULD HAVE MADE ME CRAZY!!! Ill have 3 before then, my second is the 9th (like missjenn's).
Im lucky with my insurance, everything is covered (practically unheard of in the States) and Ill have an US at every appt, which makes me veeeeery happy :)

I feel like my symptoms are less than they were before, but, I could just be getting used to them too. Im not sure which it is.

Also, an unpdate on the Belly band!!! LOOOOOVE IT!!! It makes my pants soooo much more comfy AND holds them up. Best pregnancy purchase to date. 

Speaking of purchases, what are you guys buying right now if anything? I keep telling OH we should buy a package of diapers a week, lol What do you think?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Storked said:


> Had my first appointment today- they had to take my blood pressure twice. It was super high at first due to my terror of OB offices. But my baby is measuring a day ahead and we have a heartbeat which is so much more than we had last time. I really hope this baby sticks.

Sorry, forgot to check the previous page.....THIS IS GREAT NEWS!!! Im so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

We're not buying anything until at least after my next u/s on May 2


----------



## missjenn

Ah, same day appointments!!! I just wish I was getting a scan like you!!! 

Im in New Brunswick Canada...where are you located Jen?

My parents have already given us a change table....a combo bassinet/playpen/change table...a ton of outfits....baby monitors...diapers...a baby carrier....a diaper bag....bottles...they have been a huge help!! The zellers stores here closed down and they had everything 75%-90% off!


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> Ah, same day appointments!!! I just wish I was getting a scan like you!!!
> 
> Im in New Brunswick Canada...where are you located Jen?
> 
> My parents have already given us a change table....a combo bassinet/playpen/change table...a ton of outfits....baby monitors...diapers...a baby carrier....a diaper bag....bottles...they have been a huge help!! The zellers stores here closed down and they had everything 75%-90% off!

Wow! Sounds like you are already set! I haven't really bought anything. I did get three pregnancy books and made little cousin onesies (my SIL is due 1 month before me) I am thinking about purchasing some fabric to decorate the nursery and get some wall paint, but nothing else until I'm much further along. I have a fabric addiction so I can't really stop myself:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wantb502

Sorry it loaded upside down! One is the states of kentucky and one is Tennessee! With hearts on our cities with a line to the other city.


----------



## luz

I was pretty bored today and started thinking too much, so I found an u/s place and went and had a pregnancy verification done. The good news is I'm definitely pregnant, the bad news is that since my cycles are pretty irregular and long, it looks like I'm only about 5 weeks instead of 8. 

We couldn't see the baby- since they only do abdominal ultrasounds all we could see was the sac. When I go to the dr next week for my appointment I'm going to tell them about it and see if they'll let me have an early ultrasound to date and see how far along I really am. I'm hoping they'll say yes!


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> Ah, same day appointments!!! I just wish I was getting a scan like you!!!
> 
> Im in New Brunswick Canada...where are you located Jen?
> 
> My parents have already given us a change table....a combo bassinet/playpen/change table...a ton of outfits....baby monitors...diapers...a baby carrier....a diaper bag....bottles...they have been a huge help!! The zellers stores here closed down and they had everything 75%-90% off!
> 
> Wow! Sounds like you are already set! I haven't really bought anything. I did get three pregnancy books and made little cousin onesies (my SIL is due 1 month before me) I am thinking about purchasing some fabric to decorate the nursery and get some wall paint, but nothing else until I'm much further along. I have a fabric addiction so I can't really stop myself:)Click to expand...

Cute outfits!!! That's cool that you and your SIL are due one month apart!

I havent made any purchases myself yet...I told my family not to buy anything until I was 3 months but my parents are so darn excited and because of the store closing sales.


----------



## missjenn

luz said:


> I was pretty bored today and started thinking too much, so I found an u/s place and went and had a pregnancy verification done. The good news is I'm definitely pregnant, the bad news is that since my cycles are pretty irregular and long, it looks like I'm only about 5 weeks instead of 8.
> 
> We couldn't see the baby- since they only do abdominal ultrasounds all we could see was the sac. When I go to the dr next week for my appointment I'm going to tell them about it and see if they'll let me have an early ultrasound to date and see how far along I really am. I'm hoping they'll say yes!

Hi Luz! Just curious, when did you get your first positive pregnancy test?


----------



## missjenn

Just trying out the signature.


----------



## luz

missjenn said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> I was pretty bored today and started thinking too much, so I found an u/s place and went and had a pregnancy verification done. The good news is I'm definitely pregnant, the bad news is that since my cycles are pretty irregular and long, it looks like I'm only about 5 weeks instead of 8.
> 
> We couldn't see the baby- since they only do abdominal ultrasounds all we could see was the sac. When I go to the dr next week for my appointment I'm going to tell them about it and see if they'll let me have an early ultrasound to date and see how far along I really am. I'm hoping they'll say yes!
> 
> Hi Luz! Just curious, when did you get your first positive pregnancy test?Click to expand...

Last Tuesday. I was over a week late based on my 'normal' 35-45 day cycles. Based on my last start day 2/8 I should be 8 weeks on Friday of this week. I'm not really sure about any of this because my first pregnancy was made possible by clomid. Any advice or insights anyone has would be so helpful! 

I signed up for a second us tonight, this one is at the hospital instead of in the mall so I'm hoping it will be a little more professional and will give me more information as to exactly how far along I really am.


----------



## missjenn

Hmmm....that does seem off....I have no experience with clomid though and Im pretty sure I know when I ovulate. I always thought though...that regardless...it started on the first day of your last cycle...so yeah...that's odd. I wish I could offer you more insight. I'm hoping I am actually father along than I am...lol...but I doubt that's possible since I have a clock work cycle.


----------



## wantb502

Survey: anyone having food cravings and aversions?!?

I was mostly vegetarian for almost a year before I got pregnant. Now.... I want ground beef constantly! Weird and yummy! I can't even look at chicken which I usually love:)


----------



## luz

I really have a strong aversion to sausage and eggs in breakfasty type foods. I've been craving Mexican food, but haven't really given into it yet.


----------



## missjenn

Chocolate! And I never ever ate chocolate before!


----------



## AnnaSaRa

Hi ladies... congrats to all the new ones I see on here! Welcome :)

I have all sorts of aversions, not to much cravings. Mostly aversions to chicken, meat and all kinds of fish (things I used to love before). 
Luz I am literally the complete opposite of you... I am actually craving (well able to eat is more like it) egg breakfast sandwiches but the thought of Mexican food turns my stomach to no end. So funny! :haha:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Ah, same day appointments!!! I just wish I was getting a scan like you!!!
> 
> Im in New Brunswick Canada...where are you located Jen?
> 
> My parents have already given us a change table....a combo bassinet/playpen/change table...a ton of outfits....baby monitors...diapers...a baby carrier....a diaper bag....bottles...they have been a huge help!! The zellers stores here closed down and they had everything 75%-90% off!

Im in Chicago and that is SOOOO great about all the stuff your parents have gotten you. I think I scared our families a little when I told them to take it easy until 12 weeks lol. But Im slowly getting more excited :)



wantb502 said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> Ah, same day appointments!!! I just wish I was getting a scan like you!!!
> 
> Im in New Brunswick Canada...where are you located Jen?
> 
> My parents have already given us a change table....a combo bassinet/playpen/change table...a ton of outfits....baby monitors...diapers...a baby carrier....a diaper bag....bottles...they have been a huge help!! The zellers stores here closed down and they had everything 75%-90% off!
> 
> Wow! Sounds like you are already set! I haven't really bought anything. I did get three pregnancy books and made little cousin onesies (my SIL is due 1 month before me) I am thinking about purchasing some fabric to decorate the nursery and get some wall paint, but nothing else until I'm much further along. I have a fabric addiction so I can't really stop myself:)Click to expand...

Those are sooooo adorable! Have you ever tried selling them? Id be super interested :)



luz said:


> I was pretty bored today and started thinking too much, so I found an u/s place and went and had a pregnancy verification done. The good news is I'm definitely pregnant, the bad news is that since my cycles are pretty irregular and long, it looks like I'm only about 5 weeks instead of 8.
> 
> We couldn't see the baby- since they only do abdominal ultrasounds all we could see was the sac. When I go to the dr next week for my appointment I'm going to tell them about it and see if they'll let me have an early ultrasound to date and see how far along I really am. I'm hoping they'll say yes!

It sounds like everything is ok, and your cycles are just off a bit. Im thinking about you. Let us know how your second scan goes :hugs:



wantb502 said:


> Survey: anyone having food cravings and aversions?!?
> 
> I was mostly vegetarian for almost a year before I got pregnant. Now.... I want ground beef constantly! Weird and yummy! I can't even look at chicken which I usually love:)

Ive been vegetarian for about 10 months now and I want hot wings like you wouldnt believe. I eat really healthy and Ive wanted nothing but garbage and greasy food. Its so terrible. I used to have an apple for breakfast, now I cant stand apples, a salad for lunch...cant do that anymore. Ive had a hard time finding healthy alternatives with my food aversions, but its coming, suggestions are always welcome!


AFM- My scan is in just a few short days and Im getting soooo excited! OH and I are getting ready to get a new townhouse which is also exciting and scary and I cant seem to get enough sleep!!

And time for my TMI question of the moment: Im having a ridiculous amount of CM, it egg white to white...Im freaking out a bit, no odor or itch or anything just...TONS of CM. Im really hoping this is normal.


----------



## wantb502

Rockinmom: I definitely don't sell them because I stole the idea off etsy! But I would be willing to make you some for a minimal fee (just enough to cover the cost of the onesie and fabric) tell me the states and the colors you like and I would be happy to whip some up! I am not professional, so you can't be too harsh:) 

I know all about the eating poorly problem. All I want it junk and greasy food too, I ate extremely healthy before. It's frustrating and I know my heartburn is going to start getting me.

As with the CM, I definitely notice and increase and as far as I've read... It's completely normal. I suppose as long as its not itchy, have a bad odor, or yeast like... I think it's just the increase in hormones.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> Ah, same day appointments!!! I just wish I was getting a scan like you!!!
> 
> Im in New Brunswick Canada...where are you located Jen?
> 
> My parents have already given us a change table....a combo bassinet/playpen/change table...a ton of outfits....baby monitors...diapers...a baby carrier....a diaper bag....bottles...they have been a huge help!! The zellers stores here closed down and they had everything 75%-90% off!
> 
> Im in Chicago and that is SOOOO great about all the stuff your parents have gotten you. I think I scared our families a little when I told them to take it easy until 12 weeks lol. But Im slowly getting more excited :)
> 
> 
> 
> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> Ah, same day appointments!!! I just wish I was getting a scan like you!!!
> 
> Im in New Brunswick Canada...where are you located Jen?
> 
> My parents have already given us a change table....a combo bassinet/playpen/change table...a ton of outfits....baby monitors...diapers...a baby carrier....a diaper bag....bottles...they have been a huge help!! The zellers stores here closed down and they had everything 75%-90% off!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Sounds like you are already set! I haven't really bought anything. I did get three pregnancy books and made little cousin onesies (my SIL is due 1 month before me) I am thinking about purchasing some fabric to decorate the nursery and get some wall paint, but nothing else until I'm much further along. I have a fabric addiction so I can't really stop myself:)Click to expand...
> 
> Those are sooooo adorable! Have you ever tried selling them? Id be super interested :)
> 
> 
> 
> luz said:
> 
> 
> I was pretty bored today and started thinking too much, so I found an u/s place and went and had a pregnancy verification done. The good news is I'm definitely pregnant, the bad news is that since my cycles are pretty irregular and long, it looks like I'm only about 5 weeks instead of 8.
> 
> We couldn't see the baby- since they only do abdominal ultrasounds all we could see was the sac. When I go to the dr next week for my appointment I'm going to tell them about it and see if they'll let me have an early ultrasound to date and see how far along I really am. I'm hoping they'll say yes!Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like everything is ok, and your cycles are just off a bit. Im thinking about you. Let us know how your second scan goes :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Survey: anyone having food cravings and aversions?!?
> 
> I was mostly vegetarian for almost a year before I got pregnant. Now.... I want ground beef constantly! Weird and yummy! I can't even look at chicken which I usually love:)Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been vegetarian for about 10 months now and I want hot wings like you wouldnt believe. I eat really healthy and Ive wanted nothing but garbage and greasy food. Its so terrible. I used to have an apple for breakfast, now I cant stand apples, a salad for lunch...cant do that anymore. Ive had a hard time finding healthy alternatives with my food aversions, but its coming, suggestions are always welcome!
> 
> 
> AFM- My scan is in just a few short days and Im getting soooo excited! OH and I are getting ready to get a new townhouse which is also exciting and scary and I cant seem to get enough sleep!!
> 
> And time for my TMI question of the moment: Im having a ridiculous amount of CM, it egg white to white...Im freaking out a bit, no odor or itch or anything just...TONS of CM. Im really hoping this is normal.Click to expand...

Geez! I had none of it EVER when I was trying to get pregnant! Now, like you, I have tons. I may actually have to start wearing thin panty liners it's that's bad! watery....sticky....egg white....just white....all of it and lots.


----------



## luna_19

You all are making me feel nauseous with all this food talk :haha:

Lots of cm is normal, mine had been weird kind of stretchy/creamy since right after I o'ed


----------



## therealdalia

I am now 6 weeks/3 days pregnant and feel like I have a massive hangover. I am also showing, but I can't tell if it's baby or bloat! Any thoughts?


----------



## Storked

therealdalia said:


> I am now 6 weeks/3 days pregnant and feel like I have a massive hangover. I am also showing, but I can't tell if it's baby or bloat! Any thoughts?

Bloat honey! Baby is just the size of a little pea at 6 weeks.


----------



## luz

Storked said:


> therealdalia said:
> 
> 
> I am now 6 weeks/3 days pregnant and feel like I have a massive hangover. I am also showing, but I can't tell if it's baby or bloat! Any thoughts?
> 
> Bloat honey! Baby is just the size of a little pea at 6 weeks.Click to expand...

Bloat, but I am soooo bloated! I'm probably as big now as I was at 4 or 5 months with my first! 

As for my scan... I went and the lady said she wouldn't do it without a doctors order. I was so frustrated becuse why even have that as an option on your website if you won't do it? I called my dr today and they said after my 1st appointment they will send me for a dating scan to find out how far along I am and what my due dates will be. My appt is set for Tuesday afternoon so I guess I wait a little longer in suspense!


----------



## wantb502

I feel like in showing too... Showing bloat that is! 

I've never had a lower abdomen bloating for so many weeks in a row! Shoot, I never have it ever like this ever! It's bad and in ready for it to go away. We have a "jeans" day at work and I'm thinking about wearing scrubs so I don't feel so fat. Blahhhhh.


----------



## wantb502

Hello ladies! Hope you've had a great weekend! Mine was filled with hanging out with friends, horse racing, and basketball! Now I'm exhausted.
Luckily I haven't been very nauseous at all this weekend which is great, but it had me a little nervous. I hope everything is going okay. Think I've been so busy, I haven't had time to have any symptoms. 

How did everyone's weekend go?! Any new symptoms or discoveries?!?


----------



## luz

This weekend my boobs have all of a sudden gotten SO sore- and I'm constantly nauseated. I hate throwing up though so I try to keep busy enough that I don't think about it- that seems to help!


----------



## missjenn

My boobs are so big I had to go out and buy 3 new bras!!!!

Still feeling great though....I have my first real initial baby appointment tomorrow at 1:30!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> Rockinmom: I definitely don't sell them because I stole the idea off etsy! But I would be willing to make you some for a minimal fee (just enough to cover the cost of the onesie and fabric) tell me the states and the colors you like and I would be happy to whip some up! I am not professional, so you can't be too harsh:)
> 
> I know all about the eating poorly problem. All I want it junk and greasy food too, I ate extremely healthy before. It's frustrating and I know my heartburn is going to start getting me.
> 
> As with the CM, I definitely notice and increase and as far as I've read... It's completely normal. I suppose as long as its not itchy, have a bad odor, or yeast like... I think it's just the increase in hormones.

I will let you know as soon as I decide about those onesies, theyre soooo cute and my parents are in AZ and his in IA, so its a great idea for us!!!



missjenn said:


> My boobs are so big I had to go out and buy 3 new bras!!!!
> 
> Still feeling great though....I have my first real initial baby appointment tomorrow at 1:30!

Im so excited for our appointments tomorrow!!!! I cant wait!! My boobs arent doing anything but being sore, lol sleeping sucks even with my sports bra, but theyre not getting any bigger....hopefully its nothing to worry about


----------



## wantb502

I think sore sore breasts are totally and completely normal even if they haven't grown. This is my number one synptom. I can't sleep without a bra because in the morning they are so painful from flopping around. Mine have grown quit a bit too, but in holding out on buying new bras for a while because if I'm anything like my mom, I may have to get a specialty bra. I started out in a 32 D, so I do expect things to get out of hand eventually. Especially since my cup runneth over already.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
I haven't been on for almost a month now I think. Sorry!!
But my morning sickness got so bad that I couldn't bear to look at my iPhone or laptop (very strange I know - but I had the same thing with my first) 
I still feel super sick now but I have tablets which have taken the edge off!! 
I'm trying to not over do the junk food but healthy food seems to make me feel so much worse. This isn't ideal as I was already overweight!!! :-( 

I had an early scan last week and I am now 9 weeks amd 2 days. 

How are you all doing? 
X


----------



## luz

wantb502 said:


> I think sore sore breasts are totally and completely normal even if they haven't grown. This is my number one synptom. I can't sleep without a bra because in the morning they are so painful from flopping around. Mine have grown quit a bit too, but in holding out on buying new bras for a while because if I'm anything like my mom, I may have to get a specialty bra. I started out in a 32 D, so I do expect things to get out of hand eventually. Especially since my cup runneth over already.

Go to motherhood maternity. They have nice big ones! My last pregnancy i started out about the same as you, and ended up in an E by the time i was breastfeeding! But that store goes up to F or G i think..... good place to go!


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> I think sore sore breasts are totally and completely normal even if they haven't grown. This is my number one synptom. I can't sleep without a bra because in the morning they are so painful from flopping around. Mine have grown quit a bit too, but in holding out on buying new bras for a while because if I'm anything like my mom, I may have to get a specialty bra. I started out in a 32 D, so I do expect things to get out of hand eventually. Especially since my cup runneth over already.

Wow, I wouldn't think you are a size D in that picture...lol...but maybe I don't know my bra sizes because mine are all different sizes,lol! Mine are only sore on the sides and only if I poke them to check!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Rockinmom: I definitely don't sell them because I stole the idea off etsy! But I would be willing to make you some for a minimal fee (just enough to cover the cost of the onesie and fabric) tell me the states and the colors you like and I would be happy to whip some up! I am not professional, so you can't be too harsh:)
> 
> I know all about the eating poorly problem. All I want it junk and greasy food too, I ate extremely healthy before. It's frustrating and I know my heartburn is going to start getting me.
> 
> As with the CM, I definitely notice and increase and as far as I've read... It's completely normal. I suppose as long as its not itchy, have a bad odor, or yeast like... I think it's just the increase in hormones.
> 
> I will let you know as soon as I decide about those onesies, theyre soooo cute and my parents are in AZ and his in IA, so its a great idea for us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> My boobs are so big I had to go out and buy 3 new bras!!!!
> 
> Still feeling great though....I have my first real initial baby appointment tomorrow at 1:30!Click to expand...
> 
> Im so excited for our appointments tomorrow!!!! I cant wait!! My boobs arent doing anything but being sore, lol sleeping sucks even with my sports bra, but theyre not getting any bigger....hopefully its nothing to worry aboutClick to expand...

Very exciting...I just wish I was getting an ultra sound!!! I'm going to see if there is any way I can have one this week.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Apparently i was lied to!!! I am not getting an ultrasound!!! I freaked out for like an hour and then OH calmed me down. Theyll do the fetal heart rate monitor to make sure everythings going well and take some blood. Id just feel better if I had another US, but...its ok, I have no reason to believe anything is wrong. My next one wont be until 18 or 20 weeks, Ill find out for sure tomorrow and that will be my gender scan!!!!


----------



## luna_19

I went up and entire cup size almost right after my bfp, bought new bras around 6 weeks :haha:

It's strange how different things are in different places. I thought 12 week scans were pretty routine.


----------



## wantb502

Thanks for the tip on the bra shopping! I will be definitely going there. These girls are deceiving large especially around the outside. I can't even walk down the stairs without horrible pain... I wish they just hurt when I poked them!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Apparently i was lied to!!! I am not getting an ultrasound!!! I freaked out for like an hour and then OH calmed me down. Theyll do the fetal heart rate monitor to make sure everythings going well and take some blood. Id just feel better if I had another US, but...its ok, I have no reason to believe anything is wrong. My next one wont be until 18 or 20 weeks, Ill find out for sure tomorrow and that will be my gender scan!!!!

Oh wow, 18-20 weeks is a long time! Thanks for mentioning the fetal heart rate thingy...Im going to ask If I can have that tomorrow!! It would seem like the next best thing to an ultra sound!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

AHHHH! So my eczema has been terrible since I got pregnant and I guess I was scratching a lot in my sleep last night. I woke up this morning and on my leg it looks like someone took a baseball bat to it! Im guessing theyre broken capillaries, but Im so glad Im going to the doctor today


----------



## luz

I had my first drs appointment today, they did an ultrasound because my cycles are so long and wonky- found out I'm 6 weeks +- about 2 days. We even got to see the heart beating! So that makes my official due date December 3. My first baby came 5 days early so I'm expecting this one to be early as well, but we'll see!


----------



## missjenn

SO my due date is November 5th and I actually got to hear the heart beat today...180 bpm...a strong health heart beat!

Because my HCG levels were so high in last blood test they are sending me for an early ultra sound....they wanted to do it today but the dr ended up in surgery so I'm on call for one within the next 48 hours.

It could be 1 of 4 things....1)very normal singleton pregnancy with high levels....2)twins...3)a twin molar pregnancy mean one of the babies did not develop properly and turned into a benign tumor....4)or a malformation which is on the lowest end of the spectrum. The only reason that is even on there is because I told them I read about it and they said not to be concerned but they will want to rule it out as well and mostly to put mind at ease. 

I also had my first down syndrome screening today and get the results in a few days I believe. 

They gave me a pap test and then sent me for bloodwork and a urine sample. When I went to pee I was some blood and started bawling my eyes out and went right back up the elevator to the doctor. They did another internal exam and my cervix was scarped from the pap test which caused it to bleed (brown spotting) a bit. I was so freaked out but they said it was totally normal for that to happen during pregnancy pap tests. 

It was a long day....so now...I just wait for the ultra sound...im not going to panic as the dr told me that most likely everything is totally fine!


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn and luz, your appointments sound wonderful! Missjenn, I bet there is two in there! You have to let us know how it goes... I will be checking the thread constantly to see. You'll have to put up your US picture. Luz, can we see yours?!?! 

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I wish I had as great of news as Jenn & Luz but I go back in 2 weeks for another attempt at finding the heartbeat. The doctor did not seem concerned at all and said that at 10 weeks there's only a 50/50 chance of hearing it with a Doppler to begin with plus im chunky. He also did an internal exam and said everything felt the right size...so after I cried hysterically I decided to be positive and took my first bump picture. It made me feel better. I thought if share it with you ladies. Please excuse my messy hair lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wantb502

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I wish I had as great of news as Jenn & Luz but I go back in 2 weeks for another attempt at finding the heartbeat. The doctor did not seem concerned at all and said that at 10 weeks there's only a 50/50 chance of hearing it with a Doppler to begin with plus im chunky. He also did an internal exam and said everything felt the right size...so after I cried hysterically I decided to be positive and took my first bump picture. It made me feel better. I thought if share it with you ladies. Please excuse my messy hair lol

Don't get discouraged! And You look totally cute! I love the sign. I told DH yesterday that he will need to start taking belly pictures at 8 weeks. Anything that is showing now is bloat and I don't really want that documented! Pictures come after we see our baby for the first time. I feel fat right now and feel like in showing. I usually have a pretty flat tummy, but I definitely have some growth! Blahh! I miss my runners body :(


----------



## luna_19

Missjen twins would be exciting! I never had betas done but my tests were super dark right from the beginning and I got a 2-3 weeks on a digi at 15 dpo.

I started taking belly pics at 4 weeks, this is the first week I've started to notice a difference :)

Rockinmom have you had an ultrasound yet?


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I wish I had as great of news as Jenn & Luz but I go back in 2 weeks for another attempt at finding the heartbeat. The doctor did not seem concerned at all and said that at 10 weeks there's only a 50/50 chance of hearing it with a Doppler to begin with plus im chunky. He also did an internal exam and said everything felt the right size...so after I cried hysterically I decided to be positive and took my first bump picture. It made me feel better. I thought if share it with you ladies. Please excuse my messy hair lol

We have the same due date!!

I got the call and Im going in for the ultra sound at 11:30....so nervous!! 

As for the heart beat...this might ease your mind a bit. My doctor told me that they just changed their policy 2 days ago....before they only did the heart beat with doppler at 15 or 16 weeks. They just started doing it at 10 weeks this week. They said that a dr from another province was really surprised to hear they were going to do it at 10 weeks as they aren't always able to pick one up that early. Before she did it...she warned me not to be alarmed if they weren't able to find one. So, I think you are totally fine woman!!!!

You are super cute!!! And funny enough...you kind of look how I pictured you, ha!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for the encouragement ladies and yes Ive had an ultrasound which is why Im trying to not work. The heart was beating just fine at 6+1, so. Im sure its all ok :)


----------



## missjenn

I just had my ultra sound and we are one full week farther along than we thought. We are 11 weeks today and my new official due date is now October 30th.

We got to see the legs...feet...arms...hands...everything...bottoms of babies feet...baby waving around and little dives...it was really cool!

I will get the results hopefully later this afternoon....but the lady doign the scan pretty much told us there is one in there.


----------



## babysargent1

Hi I'm new to the forum. This is my first post. I am pregnant with my first pregnancy and I am due November 8th. I'm 10 weeks along. I had my first prenatal visit at 7 weeks they took blood work went over health history. I have an appt this Friday for ultrasound, pelvic exam, and go over blood work. Hope I am able to join this group.


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> I just had my ultra sound and we are one full week farther along than we thought. We are 11 weeks today and my new official due date is now October 30th.
> 
> We got to see the legs...feet...arms...hands...everything...bottoms of babies feet...baby waving around and little dives...it was really cool!
> 
> I will get the results hopefully later this afternoon....but the lady doign the scan pretty much told us there is one in there.

Oh my goodness! That's amazing news!! 11 weeks means you are already almost out of your first trimester! Success!!congrats!


----------



## wantb502

Welcome babysargent! Of course you can join our forum! Congrats:)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> I just had my ultra sound and we are one full week farther along than we thought. We are 11 weeks today and my new official due date is now October 30th.
> 
> We got to see the legs...feet...arms...hands...everything...bottoms of babies feet...baby waving around and little dives...it was really cool!
> 
> I will get the results hopefully later this afternoon....but the lady doign the scan pretty much told us there is one in there.

OMG!!!! Im so excited for you!!!! That sounds incredible!!!! Im so jealous and 11 weeks!!! Youre almost in 2nd tri aaahhahahaah!!!! Yay! Did you get a picture? Id love to see it :)



babysargent1 said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. This is my first post. I am pregnant with my first pregnancy and I am due November 8th. I'm 10 weeks along. I had my first prenatal visit at 7 weeks they took blood work went over health history. I have an appt this Friday for ultrasound, pelvic exam, and go over blood work. Hope I am able to join this group.

 Welcome!! Its great to have you. Let us know how your appointment goes.


AFM- Id been having some really good days where I had energy and I wasnt sickly and now Im back to being literally exhausted. I took a nap on my lunch hour yesterday and then fell asleep at 830 last night :haha: Im so ready to feel better :sleep: Hows everyone doing?


----------



## missjenn

They don't let us have a picture until 20 weeks here :-(. They wouldn't even let us take a picture of the screen :-(. They said they are too busy and everyone would want one if they allowed it and they wouldnt get their work done :-(!!!!!!!


----------



## wantb502

Really no ultrasound picture???!? That's crazy! I've done ob/gyn ultrasounds before and it literally takes one press of a little button and about 5 Seconds to print. I would have to pay for one if that was the rule here because like my HPT, I would look at it all the time to just reconfirm! 

I am doing okay today. Pretty overwhelmed at work and with my extracurricular Activities. I am slammed with patients at work, I am hosting a baby shower this weekend, and I am fundraising and gathering a group of volunteers for the ALS association of KY. I get completely overwhelmed when I think about it all and I how I feel blah and exhausted. I wish I could just sleep, takes walks, and eat. Other than that, I'm feeling okay. Still haven't tossed my cookies. I have an iron stomach and I'm 8 weeks Saturday!


----------



## missjenn

Congrats on 8 weeks! Do you work at the hospital or a clinic? Sounds like a crazy busy week for you!

I have not vomited once....a little nausea here or there but to be honest...I would never know I was pregnant if I didnt see the baby or hear the heart beat.

We have to pay 10 dollars for the one we get at 20 weeks but frig...I wish I could have one sooner!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I cant believe they wouldnt give you one Jenn!!! Thats so nuts! They OFFERED to let me take one with my phone at 6 weeks even though they printed out like 10! lol Im sorry. But youre not too far!!! 

Wantb I cannot believe you have the energy for all of that. At 8 weeks I was sleeping 16 hrs a day....heck Im STILL sleeping 16 hrs a day. This making a baby thing is exhausting lol. 
Im getting impatient for my appt in a week and a half. I just want to make sure everythings ok :( Has anyone talked to you guys about genetic testing. OH and I are having a hard time deciding which tests to do


----------



## missjenn

We haven't had that talk yet...when do they start the testing?

They did ask us if we wanted a screening for down syndrome and we said yes as its only done with blood work (7 tubes of it). That's considered the first screening for down syndrome and you pass or fail. If you pass you dont hear anything...if you fail than you're contacted for further testing.


----------



## therealdalia

luz said:


> I had my first drs appointment today, they did an ultrasound because my cycles are so long and wonky- found out I'm 6 weeks +- about 2 days. We even got to see the heart beating! So that makes my official due date December 3. My first baby came 5 days early so I'm expecting this one to be early as well, but we'll see!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## therealdalia

missjenn said:


> They don't let us have a picture until 20 weeks here :-(. They wouldn't even let us take a picture of the screen :-(. They said they are too busy and everyone would want one if they allowed it and they wouldnt get their work done :-(!!!!!!!

Oh hell naw. :-( At my office, the picture prints immediately and they tear it off and give it to me like a receipt so it takes 1 second. Not even a picture of the screen? Wow. Sorry to hear that. Isn't the 20 week mark when you get the sex of the baby for certain as well? That's going to be an awesome visit for you!


----------



## therealdalia

wantb502 said:


> I'm feeling okay. Still haven't tossed my cookies. I have an iron stomach and I'm 8 weeks Saturday!

Lucky you! Do you feel a little queasy at least? Do you have any diet secrets to keep you steady or are you just lucky? Please, share the secret if you have one!


----------



## wantb502

I don't know who I keep up with it all too. I feel like I am slowly losing it. Luckily, I have a very supportive husband and my parents are helping with the fundraising. I am an RN at a neurologist office and I run our ALS clinic here. It's the most sad disease and the people that get it are the nicest people in the world....it makes the stress and exhaustion worth to know I am doing something to help these people. We have a girl in her 20s that we just diagnosed with ALS and she just had a baby last month...bring it's close to home:( 

In regards to the MS, I stay busy, eat constantly and try to avoid foods that are too greasy. If I eat all the time then I feel better:)


----------



## therealdalia

Oh crap....I am too slow to figure out the multi-quote function...my apologies! I am still new to this.

Anyways, I had my 7-week visit yesterday, and this time, the doctor located a heartbeat at 140 BPM! He said everything looks healthy, thank goodness! They took eight vials of blood for genetics testing and will send me in to see a genetic expert at the 12-week mark. My friends with children are telling me to beware of "false positives", especially for Down's Syndrome. We'll see what happens.


----------



## wantb502

Sorry for the horrible grammar and the typos. I am writing on my cell phone.


----------



## wantb502

I went To my parents house tonight and my sister immediately made a comment about the size of my breasts. My mom is the same size around as I am 32...and she had some old bras for me try on, so I went shopping in my moms closet. I took two: 1 is a 32 DD and feels amazing in comparison to my boob squishing ones I own and the second was a 32 DDD! The second was slightly large right now, but probably will be fitting soon. It's so depressing. My sister told me I had to wear the DD because then my fiends won't comment on how big they are and question about me bring pregnant (we are keeping it a secret until 12 weeks)! This is awful. I am not ready to accept that my breasts are taking on their own zip code.


----------



## missjenn

LOL...I feel the exact same way!!! I can't believe how huge mine are already! And I still have more than 7 months to go!!!!

You have a very stressful job but Im sure...very rewarding job! It sounds like you are probably on your feet alot too!


----------



## larvalstalker

I am only 9 weeks and my breasts have already ballooned up a cup size. I was already an H before pregnancy sooo :( lol

Anyone else having issues with clothes fitting this early? I have already had to buy a belly band because I can't even get my pants close to buttoning. My Mom is convinced I am having twins because my great-grandmother has 5 sets of twins... I dunno if I can handle that lol


----------



## luna_19

It's probably just bloat at this point. My pants still fit but are less comfortable so I've just been wearing PJ pants when I'm at home. I was so bloated yesterday two people pointed out my belly :blush: but it's mostly gone this morning :haha:


----------



## wantb502

Wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing! 

I have my first US tomorrow! I am so very excited and nervous. I hate getting excited because I hate disappointment. It's hard to be excited when you are super scared that something is going to be wrong.... But I can't wait to hopefully see my baby, my new love:)


----------



## therealdalia

larvalstalker said:


> Anyone else having issues with clothes fitting this early? I have already had to buy a belly band because I can't even get my pants close to buttoning.

You are not alone. I am only eight weeks and already feel like a balloon. I told my doctor last week and he said "watch the carbs", lol. He said it was too early for me to gain so much weight (5 lbs) and suggested I watch what I eat more. I don't believe him....TWINS!



wantb502 said:


> Wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing!
> 
> I have my first US tomorrow! I am so very excited and nervous.

No worries...You and your baby will be great!


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing!
> 
> I have my first US tomorrow! I am so very excited and nervous. I hate getting excited because I hate disappointment. It's hard to be excited when you are super scared that something is going to be wrong.... But I can't wait to hopefully see my baby, my new love:)

Yay!! Let us know how it went!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies. Wantb let us know how your ultrasound goes!!! Im excited for you and cant wait to see a picture!

Im not sure what to think about my boobs now, lol, theyre super tender, but they havent gotten any bigger...I hope thats not bad. 

And the genetic testing will get done at my next appt, they just had so many different options for screenings and it was a littler overwhelming, but I think we've figured it all out thank goodness. 

I think that last week or so of this trimester is trying to kick my butt. Ive been so exhausted, I want to sleep all the time! And my face, uuuugh its so gross and breaking out and I cant seem to get it clear! Im ready for second tri and some energy lol


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> larvalstalker said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with clothes fitting this early? I have already had to buy a belly band because I can't even get my pants close to buttoning.
> 
> You are not alone. I am only eight weeks and already feel like a balloon. I told my doctor last week and he said "watch the carbs", lol. He said it was too early for me to gain so much weight (5 lbs) and suggested I watch what I eat more. I don't believe him....TWINS!
> 
> 
> 
> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing!
> 
> I have my first US tomorrow! I am so very excited and nervous.Click to expand...
> 
> No worries...You and your baby will be great!Click to expand...

Watch the carbs.....yeah right! That's all I crave!!


----------



## missjenn

We did our announcement on face book last night! It was so exciting!!


----------



## wantb502

Hey ladies!!! I had a wonderful appt!!!
Baby Harris was dancing around and we even got to see little arms waving!It was the most amazing thing I have ever experienced. I cried right when I saw the perfect heart beat. I swear it was the best feeling and the best sound. Perfect heartbeat at 167:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantb502

For some reason I can't get it to post more than one pictures so here is another!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## luna_19

Congrats :) I can't wait for my next ultrasound! They just looked like little blobs last time.


----------



## wantb502

luna_19 said:


> Congrats :) I can't wait for my next ultrasound! They just looked like little blobs last time.

When your next one? At the 12 week scan?


----------



## luna_19

Yeah it's on May 2, I'll be about 12 1/2 weeks :)


----------



## bb1

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading but have been soo busy I haven't replied.

Glad everyone is doing well and Congrats on all the great scans.

I had an early scan at 7 weeks for dating purposes and baby was measuring right on time so that's great. My MS is horrible and I am so so sick all the time also lately with my DS (16 months) changing his dirty nappies is making me vomit... and I am super super tired still. Sore boobs but hardly any growth just firming up a little lol. 
I found out I have a peri-sac haematoma ( a small bleed beside baby) but they are hoping my body will reabsorb it but its possible for me to have a little bit of a bleed without being dangerous to the baby. Also my blood pressure is already high *sigh* I had a c section with James at 38 weeks because of pre-eclampsia and lack of growth so the high risk thing is already starting for me with the blood pressure. 133/102. My new Ob/Gyno is a private Dr now but with James' pregnancy he was a public Dr so a new hurdle.

Anyway I hope everyone is doing good and lets hope the MS and tiredness eases soon.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I had a wonderful appt!!!
> Baby Harris was dancing around and we even got to see little arms waving!It was the most amazing thing I have ever experienced. I cried right when I saw the perfect heart beat. I swear it was the best feeling and the best sound. Perfect heartbeat at 167:)

WOW and YAY! Congrats! That is super news! Glad to hear everything is going well!


----------



## wantb502

I keep looking at my pictures! I am so in love:)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> I keep looking at my pictures! I am so in love:)

Im so glad youre ultrasound went great!!! Its a pretty awesome feeling :)

Jenn- How did your FB announcement go? Did you have fun? When are you going for your next appointment?

AFM- Im ready for 1st tri to be done! Im soooo moody and exhausted and hungry and nauseous and I kind of want to punch something. AAAAND Im mad about it being difficult to find reasonably priced maternity pants!!! Why is this so hard? I dont want to spend $50 on pants lol :growlmad:

Ugh...I feel a little better. Thanks for letting me vent. Im getting a little nervous about our appointment Wednesday to try and hear the heartbeat again. Ill be 12+1, hopefully thats far enough along. I just wish theyd do an ultrasound since Im heavier :haha: So yes, bad week, trying to turn things around for a better next week.
Hope you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## larvalstalker

missjenn said:


> therealdalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larvalstalker said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with clothes fitting this early? I have already had to buy a belly band because I can't even get my pants close to buttoning.
> 
> You are not alone. I am only eight weeks and already feel like a balloon. I told my doctor last week and he said "watch the carbs", lol. He said it was too early for me to gain so much weight (5 lbs) and suggested I watch what I eat more. I don't believe him....TWINS!
> 
> 
> 
> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing!
> 
> I have my first US tomorrow! I am so very excited and nervous.Click to expand...
> 
> No worries...You and your baby will be great!Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the carbs.....yeah right! That's all I crave!!Click to expand...

Lol I don't eat enough. I have no appetite and eat some crackers and have to force myself to eat meals. From things i have read it is normal to start gaining around 1-2 lbs a week now. I just worry about twins because they are common on both sides of my family lol.


----------



## therealdalia

missjenn said:


> We did our announcement on face book last night! It was so exciting!!

Congrats! How far along are you? I'm also curious to know exactly how you spilled the beans. Who would have thought that sharing baby news brought about so many positive vibes? Super cool!



wantb502 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I had a wonderful appt!!!
> Perfect heartbeat at 167:)

That's great to hear. Word on the internet is that your baby has the heartbeat of a GIRL! :happydance:



wantb502 said:


> I have no appetite and eat some crackers and have to force myself to eat meals. From things i have read it is normal to start gaining around 1-2 lbs a week now. I just worry about twins because they are common on both sides of my family lol.

I think you're in good shape. I read in one of my pregnancy books that many women actually lose weight during their first trimester, so no worries.


----------



## therealdalia

Can we do a roll call of everyone's due dates? 

I'll go first: November 22nd! Anyone else having a Thanksgiving baby?


----------



## wantb502

therealdalia said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> We did our announcement on face book last night! It was so exciting!!
> 
> Congrats! How far along are you? I'm also curious to know exactly how you spilled the beans. Who would have thought that sharing baby news brought about so many positive vibes? Super cool!
> 
> 
> 
> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! I had a wonderful appt!!!
> Perfect heartbeat at 167:)Click to expand...
> 
> That's great to hear. Word on the internet is that your baby has the heartbeat of a GIRL! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> I have no appetite and eat some crackers and have to force myself to eat meals. From things i have read it is normal to start gaining around 1-2 lbs a week now. I just worry about twins because they are common on both sides of my family lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're in good shape. I read in one of my pregnancy books that many women actually lose weight during their first trimester, so no worries.Click to expand...

A girl would be great! And so would a boy! We are going to try to NOT find out the sex. I think it would be such a cool surprise at delivery especially since we'll be thrilled either way. 

What week did or will everyone tell others? In finding it hard to keep fibbing. People keep asking me at work and my friends thinks something is up because I am not drinking.....I love bourbon:) 

My due date is Novemer 23rd!!


----------



## larvalstalker

Everyone in the world knows about our little Pea Pod lol we told around 7 weeks but told my mom right away at 4 weeks.

Due November 15th


----------



## luna_19

Nov 10 here but I've been assured I will be induced if I make it to 38 weeks which is Oct 27 :)


----------



## Storked

Due November 8th! Though I think I will be induced at 39 weeks :)

Rockingmom, you are close to the second tri. I was feeling so NOT pregnant yesterday but today has been bad. I am not sure if it is morning sickness though or just my body being tired of eating in Bangkok.
Have you gone to Ross? You may find some maternity jeans for cheaper there but not sure about variety/style. 

Hi to everyone- sorry I haven't been on. Out of the country still but headed home tonight and will catch up when I can!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Im due November 5!

So how come some of you ladies know youll be induce at 38 or 39 weeks?

Thanks for the advice about Ross, Ive checked there, but the selection is limited and and believe it or not, its a lot of just plus size stuff they've shoved in the maternity section :shrug: Oh well. Ill keep looking. Ive got to find something soon, my lower abdomen is getting hard and even with my belly band my jeans are getting a little uncomfortable :( and my shirts are getting short, lol 

Hope everyones doing well. My next appt is Wednesday where theyll listen for the heartbeat again! Im getting anxious :wacko:


----------



## luna_19

Me because twins are considered full term at 37 weeks instead of 40


----------



## littlelolo

Hi Everyone! It has been awhile since I posted. I am 11 weeks and my MS is gone!!! Once and awhile I will have a wave but I am feeling soooo much better. I am still very tired but that is getting better as well. How are you all feeling??

I hear ya with the cost of maternity pants!! I had to buy 2 pairs and I paid 50 each...not cool! But they are soooo comfortable and when you are pregnant comfort is everything! I bought pants that turn into capris so I would not have to buy summer stuff as well.

Are you guys doing the nuchal scan and blood work? I did with my daughter and I am with this one too but it makes me nervous. I am just excited to see the baby again!


----------



## Storked

I opted out of the nuchal scan :)
I have to be induced to control bleeding. I'm on blood thinners for a clotting disorder.

I am very sick but I think it has less to do with baby and more with motion sickness. Finally home after 3 flights!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> I keep looking at my pictures! I am so in love:)
> 
> Im so glad youre ultrasound went great!!! Its a pretty awesome feeling :)
> 
> Jenn- How did your FB announcement go? Did you have fun? When are you going for your next appointment?
> 
> AFM- Im ready for 1st tri to be done! Im soooo moody and exhausted and hungry and nauseous and I kind of want to punch something. AAAAND Im mad about it being difficult to find reasonably priced maternity pants!!! Why is this so hard? I dont want to spend $50 on pants lol :growlmad:
> 
> Ugh...I feel a little better. Thanks for letting me vent. Im getting a little nervous about our appointment Wednesday to try and hear the heartbeat again. Ill be 12+1, hopefully thats far enough along. I just wish theyd do an ultrasound since Im heavier :haha: So yes, bad week, trying to turn things around for a better next week.
> Hope you ladies are doing well!!Click to expand...

I can't wait to hear about you appointment! I hope this is your week!

I did a video and posted it on facebook! I wish there was a way to show you it here....everyone loved how we did it!


----------



## wantb502

littlelolo said:


> Hi Everyone! It has been awhile since I posted. I am 11 weeks and my MS is gone!!! Once and awhile I will have a wave but I am feeling soooo much better. I am still very tired but that is getting better as well. How are you all feeling??
> 
> I hear ya with the cost of maternity pants!! I had to buy 2 pairs and I paid 50 each...not cool! But they are soooo comfortable and when you are pregnant comfort is everything! I bought pants that turn into capris so I would not have to buy summer stuff as well.
> 
> Are you guys doing the nuchal scan and blood work? I did with my daughter and I am with this one too but it makes me nervous. I am just excited to see the baby again!

We decided to do it. It scares me but I would like to be prepared if
The risk is high. Also, it's the only way to get another ultrasound before week 20! I want to see my baby at least once before we announce our pregnancy to the world! I can wait to see fingers, toes, and a nose!


----------



## wantb502

I don't even want to look at maternity clothes. I am going to try to get away with maxi skirts and cotton dresses this summer. I think I'll probably try to steer completely away from maternity pants.


----------



## luna_19

I'm having an nt scan on may 2 :)

I got the comfiest jeans today they are the demi panel maternity jeans from old navy. I <3 them! They look totally normal and just have a little stretchy bit at the waist :)

They have tons of cute mat dresses and skirts too, I'm going to get some a bit later on.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I have to wear jeans at work so no maternity pants isnt really an option, although i wish it was lol. 
My doctors didnt offer a nuchal scan. I have blood work done this week to see if we even have any indicators, if we do, then we get another ultrasound. The blood tests are supposed to be 95% accurate, so, Im not too worried about it.

Luna- I got the demi panel jeans at old navy and i cant keep them up, they keep sagging, lol. They look and feel terrible! Im glad you had better luck with them. 

I think Im just going to keep wearing my belly band until i can buy full on maternity pants lol.

Other than that Ive been a little moodier than normal this last week or so, it could be the stress of working extra hours and looking for a bigger place, Im not sleeping well since Im so anxious about getting our living situation sorted out :( Im tired WAAAAA lol.


----------



## wantb502

I had the most horrible dream about miscarriage last night. I was hysterical in my dream and I woke up completely freaked out. DH and I DTD last night (tmi) and I always worry about it hurting the baby. I think that's why I had the dream. Stupid dreams. Anyone else had horrible dreams?!


----------



## luna_19

Rockinmom I have a really hard time finding jeans that fit me properly anyways, usually they are too loose in the butt/legs when I get something that fits my waist so was really surprised that they work for me and my weird body shape :haha:

I have been having weird dreams every night but not really scary ones. I definitely dream about whatever I was thinking about before bed though. I keep having dreams with only one baby instead of two, maybe my subconscious hasn't accepted that there will be two yet :haha:


----------



## larvalstalker

I keep having bad dreams about miscarrying where there is lots of blood where I go to the washroom or I look down at my belly and it is covered in blood. I always wake my OH up and he calms me down. During the day I have no worries at all and my pregnancy is totally normal ... stupid dream ><


----------



## wantb502

larvalstalker said:


> I keep having bad dreams about miscarrying where there is lots of blood where I go to the washroom or I look down at my belly and it is covered in blood. I always wake my OH up and he calms me down. During the day I have no worries at all and my pregnancy is totally normal ... stupid dream ><

Thank you for telling me this. I felt like I was losing it. I know it's always been a constant fear, but I've been feeling so good! I hate that dreams act things out that we aren't really outright thinking about. Mean! I can't wait to have the dreams about what they look like and if its a boy or a girl. 

Anyone have gender dreams yet?


----------



## therealdalia

Sorry to hear about those dreams, ladies. :-( 

Anyone just feeling "hormonal"? I have, but not with mood swings. I have actually had a wild uplift in mood and have been attached like glue to my husband...almost to the point that I am obsessed with him, like a teen crush.


----------



## larvalstalker

wantb502 said:


> larvalstalker said:
> 
> 
> I keep having bad dreams about miscarrying where there is lots of blood where I go to the washroom or I look down at my belly and it is covered in blood. I always wake my OH up and he calms me down. During the day I have no worries at all and my pregnancy is totally normal ... stupid dream ><
> 
> Thank you for telling me this. I felt like I was losing it. I know it's always been a constant fear, but I've been feeling so good! I hate that dreams act things out that we aren't really outright thinking about. Mean! I can't wait to have the dreams about what they look like and if its a boy or a girl.
> 
> Anyone have gender dreams yet?Click to expand...

I have had some gender dreams, so has my mom and my brother and we all think it will be a girl :) She always has a pretty full head of dark hair (like I did when I was born lol) and her Daddy's eyes :D


----------



## larvalstalker

therealdalia said:


> Sorry to hear about those dreams, ladies. :-(
> 
> Anyone just feeling "hormonal"? I have, but not with mood swings. I have actually had a wild uplift in mood and have been attached like glue to my husband...almost to the point that I am obsessed with him, like a teen crush.

I have been moody with certain things that didn't used to bother me. We live in an apartment and the people above us are first year university students who are away from home for the first time and constantly act like idiots lol. Every time they start blaring music my OH has to hold me back. They have idiotic fights and stamp around at like 3am and constantly yell that each other is a "re***d" or "fag". I really can't stand people like that...
If they are still there when the baby is born and they wake him/her up I will DESTROY them ><


----------



## wantb502

larvalstalker said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larvalstalker said:
> 
> 
> I keep having bad dreams about miscarrying where there is lots of blood where I go to the washroom or I look down at my belly and it is covered in blood. I always wake my OH up and he calms me down. During the day I have no worries at all and my pregnancy is totally normal ... stupid dream ><
> 
> Thank you for telling me this. I felt like I was losing it. I know it's always been a constant fear, but I've been feeling so good! I hate that dreams act things out that we aren't really outright thinking about. Mean! I can't wait to have the dreams about what they look like and if its a boy or a girl.
> 
> Anyone have gender dreams yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some gender dreams, so has my mom and my brother and we all think it will be a girl :) She always has a pretty full head of dark hair (like I did when I was born lol) and her Daddy's eyes :DClick to expand...


That's so cool! I hope I have dreams like that.


----------



## whittnie117

Hi ladies,
Could I join you in your November thread? I got my BFP March 15th, but I knew I was pregnant before that. It was quite a surprise, to say the least. I have PCOS, so this pregnancy is a little bit of a miracle. I have had some complications so far with bleeding for two weeks, but it has stopped for the last week and 4 days. The last ultrasound I had at 6- 6 1/2 weeks showed the sac, fetal pole (hanging out in the bottom corner), and a heartbeat. My obgyn didn't want to date the pregnancy yet, but said I would be around 6 and a half weeks at that time and will give me a more accurate date on this upcoming Thursday. There are a couple of dates that I probably conceived on, but I am hoping on my Birthday. What a special birthday present (either way). If it is true that conception happened on my birthday, the due date would be November 25th. 
My doctor has me on 200 mg of progesterone twice a day and that is what I believe saved this baby from the bleed. I am also on bed rest, it would be nice to have people to talk to! This is my first pregnancy. 

Also, about those nightmares about miscarriage. I have had them too. Two really bad ones where I soaked in the tub and bled and held my baby and cried, I woke up crying and in a panic to that one. And last night I had another where I lost the baby at 27 weeks. I am sure that these dreams are just fears manifesting themselves in irrational ways. The fear of a m/c is so strong for me right now due to the bleeding and my prior ailments. 

I hope you all are well and hopefully I can join you guys on your journeys and we can share this together.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Welcome Whittnie, so great to have you and CONGRATS!!!
Im sorry all you ladies are having terrible dreams. I havent had any baby dreams yet, but my dreams in general are all whacked. Before I got pregnant I never remembered my dreams and now theyre frequent and so strange. I hope they go away lol.

Well Im 12 weeks today and it feels like a miracle! And like its taken forever lol. Ready for the doctor tomorrow and waiting to hear on the townhouse OH and I are trying to get! So much exciting stuff!

What has everyone heard about when exactly youre considered second tri? Im feeling a little in between


----------



## Storked

Welcome to whit!

Rocking, I have read anywhere from 13-14 weeks in my pregnancy books for second tri. I personally will feel safe by 12 weeks because that is when I started to miscarry my last pregnancy. If I make it past then then I am golden!


----------



## whittnie117

Rockinmomtobe said:


> What has everyone heard about when exactly youre considered second tri? Im feeling a little in between

First, good luck on that Townhouse! 
Secondly, I read that 13 +1 puts you in the second trimester.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for the advice ladies :)


----------



## wantb502

I want to start seeing everyone's cute bumps! I know mine is barely visible even to me, but I can see a little something at 9 weeks. I can't wait for a full on baby bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantb502

Sorry about it uploading sideways!


----------



## Storked

I am in doubt of my bump lol. I haven't been able to crap in like a week!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/DD2C3CBF-3687-4B8D-A37E-D1EFF713667C-1036-0000015687498A28_zpsa465fe5e.jpg


----------



## wantb502

Storked said:


> I am in doubt of my bump lol. I haven't been able to crap in like a week!
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/DD2C3CBF-3687-4B8D-A37E-D1EFF713667C-1036-0000015687498A28_zpsa465fe5e.jpg

That's a super cute bump!!! And I LOVE your tank! I was scoping out Old navy online today and they have some really cute tank tops and dresses in maternity. I may head over there this weekend just to check them out.


----------



## missjenn

This was my picture at 5 weeks and 4 days. Obviously not showing...just my tracking picture .
 



Attached Files:







prego.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 7


----------



## missjenn

This was my 12 week shot. Just look bloated really. I'm up two pounds but it's more because I changed my entire workout. I used to do hard core cardio every day and now I just walk outside every day as I can't control my hear rate properly in the gym. It gets close to 200!
 



Attached Files:







prego2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> I want to start seeing everyone's cute bumps! I know mine is barely visible even to me, but I can see a little something at 9 weeks. I can't wait for a full on baby bump!

Cute!! You have a Rock'n body girl!!!


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> This was my 12 week shot. Just look bloated really. I'm up two pounds but it's more because I changed my entire workout. I used to do hard core cardio every day and now I just walk outside every day as I can't control my hear rate properly in the gym. It gets close to 200!

Thank you!! I was thinking the same thing about you! I was an avid runner before pg and now I get short of breath so easily! It's so frustrating. I've been walking too, but now I'm experiencing hamstring insertion pain. It's sucks! What other kind of working out have you been able to do?!?


----------



## luna_19

Cute pics! I'll post my 11 week one when I'm at home :)


----------



## missjenn

That's really all I do now. I power walk every day outdoors for 30-40 minutes. I use to run every day at 6mph and do the elliptical and sweat buckets! 

I think the walking really helps with maintaining weight...even though I've also been allowing more junk food then before...eek! If I didn't do the power walk then I would be gaining for sure! I think 2 pounds is pretty decent for 13 weeks. I know it will start coming on fast eventually! 

I look forward to the bump though. I am getting married July 6th so when I ordered my dress (the day I found out I was pregnant lol) I ordered it 3 sizes bigger. I will be 5 and a half months walking down the aisle!


----------



## missjenn

Oh yeah...Rockin mom's appointment is today!!! Can't wait to hear from her!!


----------



## wantb502

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hey ladies, Ijust came to ask for some luck, but you guys didnt forget about me!!!! Heres hoping everythings great :)

PS Im super jealous of all youre gorgeous bodies, lol. Ive gained 8 lbs since I found out i was pregnant, which I suppose isnt terrible, BUT like you guys I had to change my workout. Ive started to not be so exhausted so Im walking 5 days a week for an hour a day and its been helping a lot. I have to work very hard to maintain my weight at 180 (not pregnant)otherwise I just balloon up. So pregnancy has been a challenge as well as adjusting my self esteem accordingly. blah.

Ill let you know how it goes tonight and maybe take another bump picture :)


----------



## missjenn

Sending you loads of positive vibes! Your appointment is going to go great! Try not to stress about anything! Positive thinking goes a long way!!!

I hope you get to hear a little heart beat today!!!! hugs!

I just tell myself that whatever happens to our bodies can be fixed later :). But Im trying to be smart about it at that same time :).


----------



## luna_19

here's my 11 week twin bump ;)


I've gained around 5 pounds but I like to think at least a pound or two is boobs since I went up an entire cup size :haha: I used to do bikram yoga 5-6 days a week but need to stay out of the heat to have been just doing the bikram pregnancy series at home which is definitely much more laid back than the usual series.

I hope you're appointment goes well rockinmom :)

omg just over a week until my next ultrasound! I'm so nervous/excited


----------



## wantb502

luna_19 said:


> here's my 11 week twin bump ;)
> View attachment 604485
> 
> 
> I've gained around 5 pounds but I like to think at least a pound or two is boobs since I went up an entire cup size :haha: I used to do bikram yoga 5-6 days a week but need to stay out of the heat to have been just doing the bikram pregnancy series at home which is definitely much more laid back than the usual series.
> 
> I hope you're appointment goes well rockinmom :)
> 
> omg just over a week until my next ultrasound! I'm so nervous/excited


You are adorable! You'll have to post your us pictures so we can those cute babies!


----------



## luna_19

Will do :thumbup:
I'm excited that they will actually look like little people instead of just blobs like last time :)


----------



## whittnie117

I am a big woman, so my bump wont show until much later :( I have gained 8 pounds too so far, not good but I was on a weight loss mission before I found put I was pregnant. I was eating a vegetarian organic diet and then started getting so, so dizzy and was told I had an iron and protein deficiency, so I had tp add back in milk...Then once it was known I was expecting, the doctor advised me that because of my weight and medical history that I should re-add chicken and beef. So I did. Also, apparently baby doesn't like healthy food, and really likes chicken sandwiches and steaks. I am looking forward to the sickness going away so I can get back to delicious salads because that was a staple for me for months. I'd like to be able to drink fresh juices too, I miss those. Hope you ladies are fairing better than me in foods!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Aaahhhh! My appt was so great!!! We were the last appt if the day and the dr was like let's just give you an ultrasound it'll make you feel better!!!! And it did and we heard the heartbeat which was so exciting :) so here's my little nugget AND OH and I decided to pay for a more accurate screening test which will look at chromosomes so we'll know the sex with 98% accuracy in 3-4 weeks! I can't believe it :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

....and here's my bump after the shower today lol. Doctor said baby's sitting right up front which is probably part if the reason I look like this lol. I feel huge already. She said its normal and all women progress differently :) please excuse my messy bathroom. I've been neglecting the house lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wantb502

Rockinmomtobe said:


> ....and here's my bump after the shower today lol. Doctor said baby's sitting right up front which is probably part if the reason I look like this lol. I feel huge already. She said its normal and all women progress differently :) please excuse my messy bathroom. I've been neglecting the house lol

Im So happy you got an ultrasound! That baby looks perfect! You look awesome...I'm jealous, I can't wait to have a cute bump!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> ....and here's my bump after the shower today lol. Doctor said baby's sitting right up front which is probably part if the reason I look like this lol. I feel huge already. She said its normal and all women progress differently :) please excuse my messy bathroom. I've been neglecting the house lol

I am so darn happy for you!!!!!!!!! You must feel a huge sense of Leif too!! 

I'm so glad everyone is doing well!!

Cute bump!!!

I so can't wait to get one!!!!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks ladies!!! Im still so excited, I cant believe we finally got to hear the hearbeat! It was so incredible :) AND finding out the gender so soon! I thought wed have to wait another 6-8 weeks!


----------



## missjenn

We find out the gender on June 12th so we still have some waiting.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thats about when we wouldve found out before this test. We didnt even realize the test would tell us the gender, it was just kind of a happy surprise yesterday!! So how far along are you technically now Jenn, I cant keep track since our dates arent the same lol. Are you a week ahead?


----------



## missjenn

Today I am exactly 13 weeks and 1 day pregnant :).


----------



## whittnie117

Great news on your ultrasound. Lucky, lucky finding out the gender early!! Beats having to wait though. That ultrasound photo is wonderful, looking good. 

My appointment is today at 3:30 pm Pst, It was supposed to be last Thursday, but the doctor had to reschedule and I had to wait an entire week, lol. I am so nervous because I am scared there will be bad news because of that super bleed. I just have to keep reminding myself that all these horrible symptoms are a good sign. I just hope that this is my sticky baby...


----------



## whittnie117

Oh, and I find out how far along I really am if all is good in there. Fingers crossed for my birthday, so I can have a thanksgiving baby :haha:


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> Oh, and I find out how far along I really am if all is good in there. Fingers crossed for my birthday, so I can have a thanksgiving baby :haha:

Wishing you good luck with your scan tonight!! I'm sure everything is just fine in there :)!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck whittnie


----------



## wantb502

Good luck Whittnie! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## whittnie117

Had my scan yesterday. It was weird, I have been worrying about it for the last three weeks and right when I walked into the office, I just knew everything was fine. 

The doctor immediately was able to pick up the sac, which was a lot different that prior since we always had to do a trans-vaginal before. And there my little bean was, just hanging out at the bottom and after about 20 seconds, it made a waving motion to the ultrasound :haha:. It was funny. So active and moving all about already. The heartbeat was strong and looked really good too :yipee:. 

The doctor dated me on the day I was pretty sure of, my birthday, March 4 for conception. My due date is November 25, 2013 :cloud9:. Thanksgiving day. He was really shocked that I knew my conception date and due date already because this was not a planned pregnancy and I wasn't tracking anything and I knew that there were 6 possible times that I could have gotten pregnant within those two weeks. I just knew and held out a little hope, lol. I still am in shock that everything has gone so well after things had gone so wrong already . The doctor also put me back into a "normal pregnancy" category and thinks I will be just fine on the progesterone until week 13, but will watch me for any miscarriage signs.

He said that he had been thinking about me and worried because of the situation and my chances for miscarriage, but said that the baby is forming perfectly, my uterus has great lining and is perfect, my ovaries look clear (besides for the one remaining luteal cyst), and that the entire ultrasound was literally perfect in pretty much every way. Talk about a relief. Even the doctor had a huge smile. 

I am allowed to get off bed rest now, just with very light activity. No sex still, tmi, but ohhhh well, but that can resume week 13. He wants me out of the first trimester. He also said that my adversion to healthy foods is actually quite common and that it should change as the pregnancy advances and that I can find some healthier unhealthy stuff. 

Sorry for such a long post, but I am so excited. Things are finally turning around. Thanks for the good lucks. If I can find a camera that will upload my ultrasound picture I will post it on here. Even my mom said that it was a really good picture, lol.


----------



## Storked

Whit, that is wonderful news :)


----------



## missjenn

Thanks for sharing! So glad you had such a wonderful appointment! 

Onward and upward!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

SOOOO glad your ultrasound went well Whittnie!!! Great news :)


----------



## wantb502

Whittnie- that totally made my day! I am so happy and relieved that everything looks so good! We are due so close together... I'm due 11/23 and I am looking forward to reading as everyone progresses! Yay yay yay!!


----------



## wantb502

I'm 9 weeks 5 days today and as of yesterday, my low abdomen is kind of achy. It almost feels as though I've done crunches. Do you think this is just growing aches or something I should be concerned about?!? It's not painful... Just dull achy.


----------



## Storked

wantb502 said:


> I'm 9 weeks 5 days today and as of yesterday, my low abdomen is kind of achy. It almost feels as though I've done crunches. Do you think this is just growing aches or something I should be concerned about?!? It's not painful... Just dull achy.

Sounds normal :)


----------



## missjenn

I've had some stomach cramping today...a bit ongoing but has gone now...no bleeding or anything...just some discomfort that I haven't really had. I hope its normal!


----------



## wantb502

Yeah... I talked with my SIL and she's a month further than me. She says its normal because it feels like tugging. My uterus is growing:) I'm okay, I am always slightly worried about everything. Always cautious...


----------



## whittnie117

I have the tugging feeling too. makes things a little sensitive. I call it tightening because that's what it compares to for me, really uncomfy, but baby is just growing and needs my uterus bigger. That's what I keep telling myself, lol.


----------



## whittnie117

missjenn said:


> I've had some stomach cramping today...a bit ongoing but has gone now...no bleeding or anything...just some discomfort that I haven't really had. I hope its normal!

I am sure it is just normal, especially with no bleeding. Just make sure to mention it at your next appointment. I'm sure they will dismiss it, lol.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks, my next appointment is May 7th...feels forever away!!


----------



## therealdalia

Your little baby bumps look so cute!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Sorry Ive been away ladies, Ive just been sleeping lol

I had strange stomach tugging (like Id done 100 sit ups) between like 6 and 10 weeks on and off, like everyone seems to have said it seems normal. My actual cramping seems to have lessened quit a bit as well, which im grateful for. Even though they say its normal it still makes me nervous. 

I had the first random person ask me when I was due when I was shopping yesterday lol....I was like November :haha: I had just eaten dinner so Im sure I looked 6 months pregnant, but oh well. 

OH and I didnt get the townhouse we were looking at because...and can you believe this, because the owners wanted a single person instead of an expecting couple who would create more traffic and wear & tear on the place. I COULDVE SCREAMED lol Our credits good, we make enough money.....WHO DENIES A PREGNANT COUPLE A PLACE TO LIVE!!!! :dohh:
Anyway, weve got offers in on a few others places and should hear soon, so im keeping my FX. Hope everyones doing well.


----------



## Storked

Those discriminating asses! Though I must admit that DH got our house when he pointed out to the owner that the other people had kids and he said "you wouldn't want it to smell like a pet store would you?" LOL
But still, how sucky!


----------



## Storked

Psst...I got to hear my baby's HB yesterday! It was awesome :)
Not sure if I want to pay for a fancy (and early) gender scan or not


----------



## wantb502

Well I had a horrible day yesterday. I was told we had a meeting at 730am and when I got there they said "oh...no one told you? Whoops!" And then I was at work until 7pm with patients. I know i will be at work until at least 645pm tonight. And my shelf in my closet broke:( I am so exhausted I can't even see straight. This weekend I had manned and organized a water stop for the marathon here and was up at 530am. I just have to make it to my birthday on the 22nd and then, no more projects, no more favors for people, and no more anything. I am focusing on myself, my husband , and my baby ONLY! 23 days left!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Sorry Ive been away ladies, Ive just been sleeping lol
> 
> I had strange stomach tugging (like Id done 100 sit ups) between like 6 and 10 weeks on and off, like everyone seems to have said it seems normal. My actual cramping seems to have lessened quit a bit as well, which im grateful for. Even though they say its normal it still makes me nervous.
> 
> I had the first random person ask me when I was due when I was shopping yesterday lol....I was like November :haha: I had just eaten dinner so Im sure I looked 6 months pregnant, but oh well.
> 
> OH and I didnt get the townhouse we were looking at because...and can you believe this, because the owners wanted a single person instead of an expecting couple who would create more traffic and wear & tear on the place. I COULDVE SCREAMED lol Our credits good, we make enough money.....WHO DENIES A PREGNANT COUPLE A PLACE TO LIVE!!!! :dohh:
> Anyway, weve got offers in on a few others places and should hear soon, so im keeping my FX. Hope everyones doing well.

Wow, that blows! The truth is....a childless couple will more than likely party...a couple with child will more than likely not....party life verses family life! I would prefer renting to a family! I hope that couple get a dog :)!

I think im going to have more to show in my 15 week pic next Wed. My belly is starting to bulge...but its just my lower belly.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Well I had a horrible day yesterday. I was told we had a meeting at 730am and when I got there they said "oh...no one told you? Whoops!" And then I was at work until 7pm with patients. I know i will be at work until at least 645pm tonight. And my shelf in my closet broke:( I am so exhausted I can't even see straight. This weekend I had manned and organized a water stop for the marathon here and was up at 530am. I just have to make it to my birthday on the 22nd and then, no more projects, no more favors for people, and no more anything. I am focusing on myself, my husband , and my baby ONLY! 23 days left!

Reading about your day makes me tired :sleep:

I've been up since 1:30 am...couldnt sleep last night.

Hopefully we both have better days tomorrow!


----------



## missjenn

Storked said:


> Psst...I got to hear my baby's HB yesterday! It was awesome :)
> Not sure if I want to pay for a fancy (and early) gender scan or not

We find out the sex on June 12th at our hospital for free but if we want to get the special 3D one than its 300.00 and a 2.5 hour drive.


----------



## therealdalia

Your pregnant belly baby bumps are adorable. Why does mine look like a pot belly? Am I the only one who can't wait to rock out a gigantic BUMP? I think baby bumps are adorable but mine isn't "cute" yet. :wacko:



Rockinmomtobe said:


> I had the first random person ask me when I was due when I was shopping yesterday lol....I was like November :haha: I had just eaten dinner so Im sure I looked 6 months pregnant, but oh well.

That is too funny! How far along are you?



Storked said:


> Psst...I got to hear my baby's HB yesterday! It was awesome :)
> Not sure if I want to pay for a fancy (and early) gender scan or not

Congrats! What were the BPMs?



wantb502 said:


> I am focusing on myself, my husband , and my baby ONLY! 23 days left!

That is what's most important. Things will look up soon!


----------



## wantb502

Thanks ladies! Sorry about the rant. I ended up being at work till 7 pm tonight too. Blah!

I can't believe those jerks wouldn't rent to a couple with a baby on the way! Ridiculous. 

Thereal: I highly doubt yours look like a potbelly! You should post a picture! I bet you look super ute!

Missjenn: I hope you can get some rest! Sleep deprivation is for the birds!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> Well I had a horrible day yesterday. I was told we had a meeting at 730am and when I got there they said "oh...no one told you? Whoops!" And then I was at work until 7pm with patients. I know i will be at work until at least 645pm tonight. And my shelf in my closet broke:( I am so exhausted I can't even see straight. This weekend I had manned and organized a water stop for the marathon here and was up at 530am. I just have to make it to my birthday on the 22nd and then, no more projects, no more favors for people, and no more anything. I am focusing on myself, my husband , and my baby ONLY! 23 days left!

I seriously cannot believe you can actually handle all that. I dont think I could right now and Im starting to get a little more energy back, lol. You are a goddess, GET SOME REST!!!! 

SOOOOO, I believe we have found a new townhouse, a teeny bit pricier, but bigger and nicer!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAY :happydance: I should know tomorrow! Its open and spacious and has a nice room for the baby and a study for all our books lol :) Im really excited. Ive been exercising more so thats helping me I think which is great. My sex drive is on the up & up (which im sure OH is happy about) and I can stay awake past 8! Hopefully second tri will treat me well. Hope everyones doing great!!!


----------



## luna_19

hey all, had my 12 week scan today and got good and bad news. Bad is that one of the babies stopped growing around 6 weeks but good is that the other baby is doing just great :) NT was normal and heart rate was 144bpm <3
 



Attached Files:







20130502_105315.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









20130502_105331.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## whittnie117

Hey girls, sorry I have been distant. Still reading everyone's posts. 

Luna, I am so sorry to hear your news. I am glad that you are looking at the positive that you still have one in there kicking around and growing really well. Your ultrasound picture looks really good.

Rockin, perhaps not getting the last townhouse was a blessing in disguise. Sure you loved it, but this new place is bigger! More room for, ack hem, more babies!! I do agree that a childless couple could actually cause more trouble than a couple with a baby on the way. Weird.

Want, I am sorry that your having some rough days. You are keeping strong though, I would have broke. And if my closet broke after all that, I would have probably cried and threw things around, then cried some more because I would have had to picked up those thrown things. You just have a little time left before family time, hold your head up. 

As for me, my tummy is all kinds of ouch. Anyone having pains that aren't cramps, but radiate the entire lower belly? I though it was gas (tmi), but I am not so sure. No bleeding or back pain, just looking for an answer. 

Also, like I said, I am a big woman, but I can feel my bump now. It's so surreal to know that there is so much going on in the body and you have a little person growing inside you.


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: I agree, I bet this is a blessing in disguise! I really hope this all works out soon so you can rest easy in your new place. I am totally jealous about your energy. I can't wait for that day... And the sex drive! I feel like mine went on vacation and decided to stay an extra week! 

Luna: I'm sorry to hear about the other baby. I am so happy you posted that US though! I must say, that is a gorgeous looking baby! Congrats, it looks perfect!! I am so excited and VERY nervous for my 12 week scan.

Whit: I haven't kept it together at all. I am having a very very hard time this week. Normally, I would be able to handle all this and then some but I have lost completely two different days this week. Last night I had a major break down. My sister has bipolar disorder and She is going through a rough period. I think her (new)psych put her on a stimulant because she convinced him tht she has ADHD. Well now she is UP UP UP and it's very bad. The last time she was like this, she had to be commited. I am scared for her. Because of that and other things like exhaustion, i freaked out because I am so worried all this stress is hurting the baby. I am so scared that when we go to the scan on the 14th they will say that it's heart isn't beating and it will be all my fault for putting so much stress on my poor baby. I cried hysterically last night and my poor DH probably thinks I'm crazy. He said I need to exercise more and of course then I cried because I am worried he thinks I'm fat (I know he said it because exercise always makes feel better). I can't run because my boobs kill and thats the only exercise I really enjoy:( My birthday is the 22nd and we were going to have a cook out and tell all our friends but Dave picked up an extra shift. So I'm canceling the party. 

Everything seem so much more difficult. These hormones are doing a number on my emotionsl stability. I know I need to step back and take a deep breath!

In regards to the low belly pain, I'm having that too. It's not pain per se, but achy and almost feels like movement. I am 10 weeks 4 days and I think it's jut round ligiment pain and uterine stretching. I can feel a difference in my belly, but I really can't wait to be nice and round and actually look pregant, not just chubby. I don't think we need to worry about it!


----------



## wantb502

Sorry for the novel!


----------



## therealdalia

luna_19 said:


> hey all, had my 12 week scan today and got good and bad news. Bad is that one of the babies stopped growing around 6 weeks but good is that the other baby is doing just great :) NT was normal and heart rate was 144bpm <3

I am so sorry to hear that. But happy to hear the other baby is fine. 



whittnie117 said:


> As for me, my tummy is all kinds of ouch. Anyone having pains that aren't cramps, but radiate the entire lower belly? I though it was gas (tmi), but I am not so sure. No bleeding or back pain, just looking for an answer.
> 
> Also, like I said, I am a big woman, but I can feel my bump now. It's so surreal to know that there is so much going on in the body and you have a little person growing inside you.

Same here! I agree that it's uterine stretching, and haven't gone nuts over the 'pain' because it only lasts 10 seconds at a time and it's not accompanied by any bleeding. My next checkup is next week so I'll ask the doc then.



wantb502 said:


> Sorry for the novel!

It's ok. :thumbup: We are here to support.


----------



## therealdalia

Yeah, so I am now 10 weeks/3 days and starting to freak out over my genetic counseling visit. I took a category X prescription drug (Oxandrolone) before I knew I was pregnant. I had never taken it before and took it for five days (from 3weeks0 days until 3weeks6 days.) My doctor seems to think it was too early in the pregnancy to have any effect, but there is a slight risk. But so far, everything appears normal. He said a genetic counselor could give me more details about environmental effects on the baby, but overall should be fine. I hope he's right!

Has anyone gone to a genetic counselor yet? Also, they took 8 vials of my blood for DNA purposes, which will be used for the genetics visit....should I suggest that they take my husband's blood as well because they're only getting 50% of the genetic code, right? I am a bit confused about that. Wouldn't they want genetic information from BOTH parents?


----------



## luna_19

As for the medication I agree that is too early for it to cause a problem, you don't start sharing blood supply with baby until week 5. Did your doctor give you a reason for doing the genetic testing? I had the nt scan and quad screen blood test but I think that is different.


----------



## therealdalia

luna_19 said:


> As for the medication I agree that is too early for it to cause a problem, you don't start sharing blood supply with baby until week 5. Did your doctor give you a reason for doing the genetic testing? I had the nt scan and quad screen blood test but I think that is different.

I think that's the same thing. My doc said he sends all his patients to the genetics counselor for the screenings, but mentioned that he will note my concerns about the drug so that I can discuss it during the genetics visit. I believe the genetics folks screen for any abnormalities -- not just those of the genetic variety.

Luna...did you have to go to a different office for the nt scan?


----------



## luna_19

yes. here doctors don't have ultrasounds in their office anyways but I did have to go to a special place because they need a high definition machine to do it. I wasn't offered a genetic counselor, it's funny how everyone does things differently. Personally I had no issue doing the testing, my brother and sil declined it and found out their baby had a severe chromosomal abnormality at their 20 week scan last December and ended up losing her so it makes sense to know early if at all possible.

Oh and I'm sure the counselor will explain that these tests just determine if there is a risk of a problem, if there is a high enough risk they might recommend more invasive testing like an amnio.


----------



## Storked

Second trimester :happydance:


----------



## therealdalia

Congrats! Is your morning sickness gone?


----------



## missjenn

Hmmm...I didn't get offered any kind of genetic counseling or an NT scan or anything that you guys have! I did get 8 vials of blood taken at my first prenatal appointment....I assume that is the genetic testing?

I'm super worried today...the weight I gained is gone....I don't feel pregnant at all....3 days ago I thought i was getting a bump and today not really :-(. I have my next appointment on Tuesday and Im terrified there won't be a heart beat. I have read way too many stories on here about missed miscarriages and I am freaking out!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

luna_19 said:


> hey all, had my 12 week scan today and got good and bad news. Bad is that one of the babies stopped growing around 6 weeks but good is that the other baby is doing just great :) NT was normal and heart rate was 144bpm <3

So glad that youre being positive, youre a better person than I am :) and glad your little bean is healthy



whittnie117 said:


> Hey girls, sorry I have been distant. Still reading everyone's posts.
> 
> Luna, I am so sorry to hear your news. I am glad that you are looking at the positive that you still have one in there kicking around and growing really well. Your ultrasound picture looks really good.
> 
> Rockin, perhaps not getting the last townhouse was a blessing in disguise. Sure you loved it, but this new place is bigger! More room for, ack hem, more babies!! I do agree that a childless couple could actually cause more trouble than a couple with a baby on the way. Weird.
> 
> Want, I am sorry that your having some rough days. You are keeping strong though, I would have broke. And if my closet broke after all that, I would have probably cried and threw things around, then cried some more because I would have had to picked up those thrown things. You just have a little time left before family time, hold your head up.
> 
> As for me, my tummy is all kinds of ouch. Anyone having pains that aren't cramps, but radiate the entire lower belly? I though it was gas (tmi), but I am not so sure. No bleeding or back pain, just looking for an answer.
> 
> Also, like I said, I am a big woman, but I can feel my bump now. It's so surreal to know that there is so much going on in the body and you have a little person growing inside you.

Stomach pain is pretty normal, im around 190 (so im a little bigger) and have some mild stomach streching pain, BUT, it could be gas too like you said. Gas does strange strange things to your body, lol, trust me.I had issues before I was pregnant so this has been a trip



wantb502 said:


> Rockin: I agree, I bet this is a blessing in disguise! I really hope this all works out soon so you can rest easy in your new place. I am totally jealous about your energy. I can't wait for that day... And the sex drive! I feel like mine went on vacation and decided to stay an extra week!
> 
> Luna: I'm sorry to hear about the other baby. I am so happy you posted that US though! I must say, that is a gorgeous looking baby! Congrats, it looks perfect!! I am so excited and VERY nervous for my 12 week scan.
> 
> Whit: I haven't kept it together at all. I am having a very very hard time this week. Normally, I would be able to handle all this and then some but I have lost completely two different days this week. Last night I had a major break down. My sister has bipolar disorder and She is going through a rough period. I think her (new)psych put her on a stimulant because she convinced him tht she has ADHD. Well now she is UP UP UP and it's very bad. The last time she was like this, she had to be commited. I am scared for her. Because of that and other things like exhaustion, i freaked out because I am so worried all this stress is hurting the baby. I am so scared that when we go to the scan on the 14th they will say that it's heart isn't beating and it will be all my fault for putting so much stress on my poor baby. I cried hysterically last night and my poor DH probably thinks I'm crazy. He said I need to exercise more and of course then I cried because I am worried he thinks I'm fat (I know he said it because exercise always makes feel better). I can't run because my boobs kill and thats the only exercise I really enjoy:( My birthday is the 22nd and we were going to have a cook out and tell all our friends but Dave picked up an extra shift. So I'm canceling the party.
> 
> Everything seem so much more difficult. These hormones are doing a number on my emotionsl stability. I know I need to step back and take a deep breath!
> 
> In regards to the low belly pain, I'm having that too. It's not pain per se, but achy and almost feels like movement. I am 10 weeks 4 days and I think it's jut round ligiment pain and uterine stretching. I can feel a difference in my belly, but I really can't wait to be nice and round and actually look pregant, not just chubby. I don't think we need to worry about it!

I repeat: you are a goddess. Im sorry about your sister and your birthday party, thats awful and a lot to handle while you feel like the walking dead. Ive had a series of emotional breakdowns in my first trimest and knock on wood....everything seems to be easing a bit. Im still fairly hormonal, but the enrgy is coming back slowly and I feel a little more capable. Granted....Im still growing a human, so, it has some draw backs, but, I was literally MISERABLE my first 12 weeks. Im less miserable now, lol. Hang in there. :hugs: And I hear you on the weight gain....I know Im heavy, but I exercised very frequently before I got pregnant and for a good month, i just couldnt. I was too exhausted. Dont beat yourself up. AND youre NOOOOT fat. Youre beautiful



missjenn said:


> Hmmm...I didn't get offered any kind of genetic counseling or an NT scan or anything that you guys have! I did get 8 vials of blood taken at my first prenatal appointment....I assume that is the genetic testing?
> 
> I'm super worried today...the weight I gained is gone....I don't feel pregnant at all....3 days ago I thought i was getting a bump and today not really :-(. I have my next appointment on Tuesday and Im terrified there won't be a heart beat. I have read way too many stories on here about missed miscarriages and I am freaking out!

DONT BE WORRIED!!! Im sure baby is doing juuuuuust fine. Everyone shows at different times. I look like a cow because I had extra fat on my stomach to begin with so Im bloated and backed up (TMI) and all kinds of fun stuff. I have a little bump around my pelvis in the morning when im lying down. Itll come. Missed miscarriages are ssuuuuuuper rare and EVEN more rare in your second trimester. Itll all be ok. 
As far as genetic testing, Id ask your doc about it. We just got tested at our 12 week appt but Ive heard of some places doing it later, but they shouldve given you options for testing and things like that I would think. Just ask. Try and relax :hugs:

AFM-looking forward to hearing for sure on our townhouse and taking it easy this weekend before we go into packing mode. Everything baby-wise seems to be good, nothing crazy or weird, just....growing :)


----------



## Storked

therealdalia said:


> Congrats! Is your morning sickness gone?

Well, I have acid reflux that has me puking but I take a Zantac for it :)


Missjenn, I didn't have any of that testing either so it is ok. Chances are high that your baby is just fine in your tummy :flower:


----------



## whittnie117

missjenn said:


> Hmmm...I didn't get offered any kind of genetic counseling or an NT scan or anything that you guys have! I did get 8 vials of blood taken at my first prenatal appointment....I assume that is the genetic testing?
> 
> I'm super worried today...the weight I gained is gone....I don't feel pregnant at all....3 days ago I thought i was getting a bump and today not really :-(. I have my next appointment on Tuesday and Im terrified there won't be a heart beat. I have read way too many stories on here about missed miscarriages and I am freaking out!


Don't get too worried about this. I went down in bloating a bit and lost quite a bit in my tummy randomly from one day to the next. My weight also leveled out. Perhaps you just got to the point where the placenta is beginning taking over and symptoms are settling a little??? Oh, and when it happened, constipation kicked onto full gear for me the next day.


----------



## wantb502

I want to thank all of you. You guys keep me sane! Thanks for your support!


----------



## missjenn

Yeah...I am 119 today...lol...talk about weight changing!! 

I have my appointment on Tuesday so I'm just going to try and stay sane until then.

My wedding shower is today, yipee!!!!


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> Yeah...I am 119 today...lol...talk about weight changing!!
> 
> I have my appointment on Tuesday so I'm just going to try and stay sane until then.
> 
> My wedding shower is today, yipee!!!!

Ohhh have a great time! Are you doing a co-Ed or women only shower?


----------



## sunnysun

Stalking:hi:


----------



## wantb502

Had a much better weekend so far. We went to 2 kentucky derby parties yesterday and my father in law almost spilt the beans to the whole family! I caught him before anyone heard....hooefully. I managed to fool my friends and drank a "mixed" drink with lemonade and club soda. We have our second scan (@12 weeks and 2 days) in 9 days!!! Not that I'm counting or anything. Starting to feel pregnant:) yippee! 

How's did everyone's weekend go?!?


----------



## whittnie117

Ack!! So glad you caught him Want2, my mom already told the important people in the family. I cried when I found out and was so angry that she took that away from me. My older brother wont even talk to me now!! 

Anyhow, my weekend involved The Rocky Horror Picture Show on Friday night. Yesterday went to see Iron Man 3 with my bf and his eldest daughter and now I am about to go over to my moms to take care of my little brother while she is away for the week. One thing I wish I got more of...sleep. Seems to be a rarity nowadays, especially since waking up on cue is pretty much a normal thing now too.


----------



## therealdalia

My weekend is going great. The morning sickness is GONE and I actually had enough energy to hit the gym this morning. I have been shopping for wedding gowns with my sis...who is getting married on the island of St. Lucia (British West Indies) in August. I can't believe I'll be six months pregnant during such a dream vacation. Oh well...I can watch everyone else party and I'll just chill out while others are doing the adventure tours.

I have been worried that I'm showing way too early, but I was super happy while picking a bride's maid dress. I told the sales person I'll need a maternity dress and she was like wow, your tummy is super flat. I have been self-conscious about being in that phase where I don't look pregnant -- it looks like a pot-belly. Guess not...it made my day.

I actually can't wait until I have that official "bump." Anyone else looking forward to having that full baby bump? I think baby bumps are so cute!


----------



## luna_19

we told the parents last night, that went well. I'm definitely in the is she pregnant or did she put on a few pounds phase :dohh: so am really looking forward to actually looking pregnant :)

my hubby is hilarious, yesterday he asked when I was going to be really big...I told him probably by the end of the summer :haha:


----------



## missjenn

Hi girls, sounds like everyone had a great weekend. Me too!

I had my wedding shower on Saturday (girls only :happydance:)

I have my 15 week appointment tomorrow and although I am excited I feel so nervous. I just want to hear the heart beat and then I will be fine....for a couple more weeks...ha! I sure wish we could have another scan though.

I will post a 15 week pic on Wednesday but I don't think there has been much change. I think I'm still going up and down in water weight and bloating. I can't wait to get the bump though!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Sounds like everyone had a great weekend. 

Congrats Jenn on your wedding shower, how exciting! Let us know how your appt goes tomorrow.

OH and I found out we got the townhouse!!!! :happydance: SOOOOO excited. We started packing over the weekend, but we have a few weeks before we move so no rush. Im so excited to start decorating and getting things ready for the baby. 

Nothing too exciting otherwise. I still look huge for 14 weeks, but weight has been the same for a few weeks, so thats good. Im exercising more, thank goodness for more energy, but still getting tired easily...if that makes any sense, lol. No appt for two weeks, but im still counting the days.


----------



## wantb502

Whit: I would have had a fit and cried too if I found out that someone told everyone too!i am so sorry! Why won't your older brother talk to you? Because you didn't tell him first?!? I LOVE RHPS! I have seen it 3/4 of the way through about 40 times and only fully once. Did you go to the theater and dress up in character?!? We saw iron man too, it wasn't as great as the the two, but I LOVE Robert Downey jr! Yum!

Thereal: thank goodness your MS is gone. I must say that I am super lucky because I barely had any! By looking at your profile picture, I couldn't ever imagine you having a pot belly! I think we all look at ourselves and see something completely different. There was an Olay or Dove video about women and how we perceive us verse how others see us. I'll post it if I can find it. It's really cool.

Luna: I feel the same way: I look like I've gained weight only. I've been feeling fat lately but I'm finally feeling a nice little bump forming right above my pubic bone. I looked around the party I went to this weekend and all the girls have pooches... At least I know mine is baby and not beer;)

Missjenn: glad your wedding shower went well! They are so much fun. We had both: coed and just ladies. Good luck on your appt tomorrow! Definitely post pictures!!

Rockin: congrats!!!!! Wonderful news!!!! I am super jealous of your energy. I think if I keep the napping up I may be able to start exercising more now that it doesn't get dark until late. Speaking of which... I'm headed off for a walk! 


Glad everyone is Doing well! I am finally starting to feel a little more pregnant and get my ultrasound in less than 8 days!! Wahoo!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Jenn, let us know how your appt goes today. Have fun!!


----------



## missjenn

Thanks...I don't know why...but I am feeling really nervous today..trying to be positive...but feeling nervous.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Im sure everything will be great. Im excited for you!!

Also, I wanted to see if anyone else is having 'pregnancy brain' I feel like Ive lost 50 IQ points. Im forgetting things at work a lot, I forgot to get dinner out of the oven last night-woops and I keep running into things. My shins look like someone took a bat to them :( Someone PLEASE tell me Im not alone lol


----------



## therealdalia

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Also, I wanted to see if anyone else is having 'pregnancy brain' I feel like Ive lost 50 IQ points.

I'm feeling it too, lol. Does anyone know if these babies are sucking blood out of our brains?



Rockinmomtobe said:


> OH and I found out we got the townhouse!!!! :happydance: SOOOOO excited. We started packing over the weekend, but we have a few weeks before we move so no rush. Im so excited to start decorating and getting things ready for the baby.

Congrats on the new home! When do you plan to start buying? You seem super ready to get moving! It's making me a bit nervous because I wasn't planning to start baby shopping until September, maybe? Is that too late?



missjenn said:


> I have my 15 week appointment tomorrow and although I am excited I feel so nervous.

You'll be fine, and same with the baby! You may know whether you're having a HE or a SHE. I think 15 weeks is the earliest when they can get a definitive answer. I can't wait to hear about it -- please, do spill the beans!


----------



## therealdalia

A couple things:

1. I can't find the post, but someone else said they're using the "thanks" button as a "like" button. GREAT IDEA! Totally copying that one!

2. We got our home improvement loan approved yesterday! Our house is a HOTMESS so we are gutting our entire house and starting from scratch. The city permits will take a month and then after that they begin the demolition. They told us the project will take 8 weeks (which I guess I 16 weeks in contractor speak). Our home will be beautiful in the end, but I hope I don't regret doing this during a pregnancy.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

therealdalia said:


> A couple things:
> 
> 1. I can't find the post, but someone else said they're using the "thanks" button as a "like" button. GREAT IDEA! Totally copying that one!
> 
> 2. We got our home improvement loan approved yesterday! Our house is a HOTMESS so we are gutting our entire house and starting from scratch. The city permits will take a month and then after that they begin the demolition. They told us the project will take 8 weeks (which I guess I 16 weeks in contractor speak). Our home will be beautiful in the end, but I hope I don't regret doing this during a pregnancy.

I have the 'thanks button as a like button' in my signature, steal away!

Youre brave letting contractors into your house while pregnant. I work for a contracting company and youll be LUCKY if 8 weeks means 16, try 24 lol....HOPEFULLY thats not the case with you, GOOD LUCK and I hope your house turns out beautifully.

As soon as we find out the sex of the baby Ill start decorating (not that its going to be pink or blue) but its really difficult to find things that are completely gender neutral. As far as big items, we'll get a bed in the next few weeks and im guessing most of the rest will be covered by the baby showers that are planned...we're spoiled (one in Iowa for his family, one here for mine and one at each of our works) Super grateful because I feel a bit overwhelmed with the purchasing and what to purchase and how much lol.


----------



## luna_19

It's funny but after doing all the research of everything we would have needed for twins now that we only need one of everything I'm feeling OK about it! We are slowly working on getting the spare bedroom emptyed out so we can get started, we'll probably buy the big stuff then see what we get from other people as gifts.


----------



## missjenn

Hi ladies, thank god heart beat was still there! Loud, clear and strong at 168 bpm. I was a bit concerned because when they weighed me they said I actually lost half a pound from my appointment 4 weeks ago :-(. They didnt seem concerned at all but they were asking me if I had been sick. I still eat alot and my exercise is a 35 minute walk 5-6 days a week. The doctor assured me that this is common too so I will take there word for it! I will feel much better when I start to look pregnant since I have never felt pregnant. 

We dont get an ultra sound until June 12th and that's when we will find out the sex. I go in next Thursday for the next round of genetics testing which is just more blood work. 

Congrats on the town house Jenn!


----------



## wantb502

Wondeful new missjenn!!!! I bet that was music to your ears!


----------



## missjenn

My 15 week bump...that is still non existent! Just pudge! Boo!!! Hurry up!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







jenn1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> My 15 week bump...that is still non existent! Just pudge! Boo!!! Hurry up!!!!!!!

You look so pretty and you definitely don't look pudgy! I def see a little bump and just wait in like a week or two, you'll be like "whoo... Where did that come from!" At least you are probably still able to wear you regular clothes longer!

I plan on wearing my clothes as long as possible but I think a belly band is in my near future:)


----------



## luna_19

I was going to keep wearing my regular clothes for as long as I could but I found that I look more pregnant and less fat in mat tops so I've made the switch. Oh and for pants it was very uncomfortable for me to sit in my regular jeans starting around 9/10 weeks so those are out too :haha:

Also my boobs are way too big now for all my summer tank tops and dresses :dohh:


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> My 15 week bump...that is still non existent! Just pudge! Boo!!! Hurry up!!!!!!!
> 
> You look so pretty and you definitely don't look pudgy! I def see a little bump and just wait in like a week or two, you'll be like "whoo... Where did that come from!" At least you are probably still able to wear you regular clothes longer!
> 
> I plan on wearing my clothes as long as possible but I think a belly band is in my near future:)Click to expand...

Thank-you! I can't wait to pop!!!

I am still in regular clothes...I did grow old of my old jeans but that was at like 8 weeks haha...my jeans were pretty tight fitting ones so I bought a new pair a few weeks ago. But yeah...the good news is less money spent on maternity clothes.


----------



## missjenn

luna_19 said:


> I was going to keep wearing my regular clothes for as long as I could but I found that I look more pregnant and less fat in mat tops so I've made the switch. Oh and for pants it was very uncomfortable for me to sit in my regular jeans starting around 9/10 weeks so those are out too :haha:
> 
> Also my boobs are way too big now for all my summer tank tops and dresses :dohh:

My boobs are huge! I went up two full sizes already!


----------



## luna_19

I went from a C to a D, I can't believe I ever fit into my old bras, they look tiny compared to my new ones :haha:

I also finally understand why people with big boobs don't wear halter tops, lol


----------



## missjenn

LOL....exactly! I don't even want to think about how big they are going to be at the end!


----------



## therealdalia

missjenn said:


> Hi ladies, thank god heart beat was still there! Loud, clear and strong at 168 bpm.

That's great to hear...thanks for the update! Word on the internet is that you're hearing the heartbeat of a GIRL!



luna_19 said:


> I also finally understand why people with big boobs don't wear halter tops, lol

This actually made me lol. So true.


----------



## therealdalia

My next appointment is tomorrow (I will be 11 weeks 2 days). This is my third prenatal appointment, and the first time my husband will be joining me. I think this appointment might be pretty uneventful...I can't wait to find out the sex!


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, thank god heart beat was still there! Loud, clear and strong at 168 bpm.
> 
> That's great to hear...thanks for the update! Word on the internet is that you're hearing the heartbeat of a GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I also finally understand why people with big boobs don't wear halter tops, lolClick to expand...
> 
> This actually made me lol. So true.Click to expand...

Thats what others have told me too . Hubby thinks it's a boy for sure...i think its a girl. We will know June 12!!!!

Did you get to hear the heart beat yet?


----------



## therealdalia

Yep, I heard the heartbeat when I was 7 weeks along via trans-vaginal ultrasound. I didn't really enjoy it because I was scared...all I heard was static and radio interference with a few awkward thumps every few seconds. It seemed like the heartbeat was faint and something was very wrong...but the Doc told me the heartbeat sounded great and was 140 BPMs! 

Hopefully, I'll be more optimistic tomorrow and won't freak out again if I hear the weirdness I heard last time. 

Can we do a roll call of BPMs? I guess it'll be a fun way to put that old wive's tale to the ultimate test. 

140 BPMs and below: BOY
140+ BPMs: GIRL

Disclaimer: There is no scientific correlation between BPMs and gender. But still...why not play a little?! :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Mine was 144 at 12+4 so I guess it could go either way :)


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I was going to keep wearing my regular clothes for as long as I could but I found that I look more pregnant and less fat in mat tops so I've made the switch. Oh and for pants it was very uncomfortable for me to sit in my regular jeans starting around 9/10 weeks so those are out too :haha:
> 
> Also my boobs are way too big now for all my summer tank tops and dresses :dohh:
> 
> My boobs are huge! I went up two full sizes already!Click to expand...

Me too! These girls are outta control! I went from a 32D to a 34 DDD!!! I know they are just going to get bigger too! DH make me change tops if they look too big so people won't talk or ask:)


----------



## wantb502

8 weeks 2 days: 168bpm
I feel like Baby implanted on the left side which they say is 97% girl (had implantation pain) but I've had a boy dream... We'll see!


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> Yep, I heard the heartbeat when I was 7 weeks along via trans-vaginal ultrasound. I didn't really enjoy it because I was scared...all I heard was static and radio interference with a few awkward thumps every few seconds. It seemed like the heartbeat was faint and something was very wrong...but the Doc told me the heartbeat sounded great and was 140 BPMs!
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be more optimistic tomorrow and won't freak out again if I hear the weirdness I heard last time.
> 
> Can we do a roll call of BPMs? I guess it'll be a fun way to put that old wive's tale to the ultimate test.
> 
> 140 BPMs and below: BOY
> 140+ BPMs: GIRL
> 
> Disclaimer: There is no scientific correlation between BPMs and gender. But still...why not play a little?! :happydance:

Good luck with your appointment today! Be sure to let us know how it went. And today Im sure you will get to hear the heart beat with the doppler!


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I was going to keep wearing my regular clothes for as long as I could but I found that I look more pregnant and less fat in mat tops so I've made the switch. Oh and for pants it was very uncomfortable for me to sit in my regular jeans starting around 9/10 weeks so those are out too :haha:
> 
> Also my boobs are way too big now for all my summer tank tops and dresses :dohh:
> 
> My boobs are huge! I went up two full sizes already!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! These girls are outta control! I went from a 32D to a 34 DDD!!! I know they are just going to get bigger too! DH make me change tops if they look too big so people won't talk or ask:)Click to expand...

When are you guys going to tell people?


----------



## luna_19

We told everyone this past weekend


----------



## Butterball Ma

Hi! I'm new to BnB and thought I should stop in and say hi. Our due date is Nov 29th, which let's me know that this kiddo is totally looking out for me. I hate Black Friday shopping and usually have to wiggle out of it, but not this year, since that's the due date. I definitely don't expect to go that long, though. Let's see, I have an 11 year old daughter, so this sorta like starting all over for me. Anyway, hope you guys don't mind me crashing your party :)


----------



## wantb502

Welcome! Join the party!

We have told some people. We are going to tell my Husbands BF tonight because he will be out of the country until 6/6/13 and I don't want him to find out on FB. We are going to tell family after our appointment next Tuesday (as long as everything looks good) and our friends on the 18th! I'm getting super nervous about our appt. reading these BNB boards are depressing and make me so scared that something is terribly wrong, though I have no indication of something bad. We weren't going to announce on FB but I know 2 people that announced yesterday and it makes me want to too! 

This is my idea.... DH and I raise chickens for eggs (and have for about 2 years) and so I was going to put a picture of an egg and a baby chick next to it and write above it "Baby Harris due to hatch November 23rd!"

How was the appointment today?!?!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## missjenn

That's a super cute idea!!

You have such a busy life...and you raise chickens too!!! ha! That's awesome!

I don't know why I keep reading all the boards on here...they are by no means positive!!! Ugghhh!! They just put so many negative possibilities in your head!!

I should just click on the ones that sound like they are going to be happy positives ones! I know everyone comes on here for support but there are alot of scary stories that can get in your head easily!


----------



## wantb502

I know missjenn, I always read the boards and feel awful afterward. I've tried to stay away, but my damn curiosity gets me everytime. The posts can make anyone doubt the health of their pregnancy. I like your idea but ony reading the ones that look positive.


----------



## therealdalia

luna_19 said:


> We told everyone this past weekend

Awesome! How far along were you exactly when you spilled the beans? We're still figuring out how to tell folks; and wondering when that perfect time will be.



Butterball Ma said:


> Hi! I'm new to BnB and thought I should stop in and say hi. Our due date is Nov 29th, which let's me know that this kiddo is totally looking out for me. I hate Black Friday shopping and usually have to wiggle out of it, but not this year, since that's the due date.

Welcome to the forum! A black Friday baby? How exciting! Our due dates are almost the same and I am excited about not having to cook for Thanksgiving! :thumbup:



wantb502 said:


> DH and I raise chickens for eggs (and have for about 2 years) and so I was going to put a picture of an egg and a baby chick next to it and write above it "Baby Harris due to hatch November 23rd!"

The hatchling idea sounds too cute!

When do you plan to do your Facebook announcement? I only ask because our due dates are VERY close and was getting info to find out when I should do mine. I am thinking I might wait until I have a pronounced BUMP and post a pic of my pregnant self. Not sure though.

Let me know how your announcement goes!


----------



## therealdalia

My appointment was great! 

Heartbeat was much clearer this time at a thumping 156 BPMs ... sounds like a baby girl to me! Anyway, I am 11w 2d and measuring at 11w 4d. Doc says baby wouldn't stop moving and is very active. I go to the genetic ultrasound next week. I hope all keeps going well.


----------



## luna_19

I was 12+6 when we told the parents, we were waiting until after the ultrasound a week ago. It's really scary having everyone know especially after waiting for so long to get knocked up but we had to tell them sometime :haha:


----------



## wantb502

We have our 12 week 2 day US and we will be telling everyone the next weekend... Right at 13 weeks. Our next US (after next weeks) won't be until 20 weeks. I will feel more confident after hitting the second trimester and seeing the baby. We will announce on the 19th at 13 weeks


----------



## wantb502

I so happy your ultrasound went so well!


----------



## wantb502

Happy Mother's Day to everyone whether you be a mother already or you will be soon! Hope everyone has a wonderful day and everyone is feeling on the up and up! Soon we will all be in 2nd trimester!!! Way to go November mommas!!


----------



## missjenn

We will all be celebrating next year!!! Yipee!!!


----------



## therealdalia

Yep, next year we will all be giving hugs and kisses to our babies and hopefully taking a sip of champagne, too! For those of you who are already mommies, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!

Which raises the question....does anyone know when I can have a glass of wine, a little bit of beer....anything? I haven't had any alcohol but may ask my doc next time I see him since I will be out of my first trimester.

My baby books tell me that NO alcohol is safe but I read online that one glass per week in the third trimester is OK. As much as I want wine, I am staying away unless my doctor gives his blessing for a glass or two. Any other thoughts on this? Do any of you plan to drink at all?

My mother in law said she drank as much as she wanted (before doctors started banning alcohol during pregnancy) and all her kids were fine. Yet I am still too chicken to take ONE sip. Oy vey!

Please share your thoughts/plan of action on this...


----------



## therealdalia

My next question of the day: I know it's early, but have any of you started your birth plan yet?

Anyone opting for elective C-Section? I think I might, though hubby says I should at least TRY to push baby out. I am petrified of childbirth!


----------



## Storked

I'm being induced but aside from that, no real birth plan lol.
Alcohol is a hard one to say. There really aren't any tests because it would be unethical. Who knows how much alcohol one has to consume for FAS? That amount could vary for different people. I have mostly heard that it is best not to chance it.


----------



## luna_19

Recovery from a c section is way longer and more painful than from a vaginal birth! I haven't really started planning but I know I am 100% having an epi ;)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hope everyone had a great mothers day. I certainly did.

Doctor called to tell us all our blood tests came back great with little risk for any abnormalties.....and WE'RE HAVING A BOY!!!!! :blue: SOOOOOO EXCITED. OH couldnt be happier and it was a great way to spend the weekend looking at cute little boy clothes :) 

Now if I could just find the motivation for packing lol


----------



## Storked

Aw how awesome rockingmom!

Have you guys started looking at maternity swimwear yet? :)


----------



## wantb502

I definitely am going to try everything in my power to have a natural birth. I don't want the scar or the recovery time.

Congrats rockin!!! That's so exciting! I can't wait to hear all the gender reveals. In the weeks to come! I got a text from my OB that my CF test was negative! We have our US tomorrow...19 hours left... But who's counting!

No swimwear for me! I'm planning on trying to get away with my regular two piece for as long as possible. I tried it on and everything is looking good except for the lack of tan and my huge boobs! I will def need to get a larger top. It would be too risqué with the old one:)


----------



## missjenn

Wow!! Congrats on the boy news!! I didnt even know you could find out that early!!!! You must be so excited now that you can buy baby clothes!!


Just so you girls know...Johnson will send you a free baby pack, my friend told me about it and it is legit.

https://www.freestufffinder.ca/free-johnson-sample-pack/


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks everyone....and yes, super excited to be able to look at cute boy stuff :) and OH has already ordered a baby football jersey lol :dohh:

No swimwear for me...at all, lol. No one needs to see this, Im trying not to be, but Im super self conscious of how my body is changing.

The alcohol question is a good one. I would maybe kill someone for a glass of wine or a cigarette right about now, but....to me at least, I figure why take the chance. Heres the thing, women do all kinds of messed up things and have ok babies all the time, but I couldnt live with the risk in my head. 

Hope everyones having a great start to their week and yes! I cant wait either to hear the gender reveals coming up.

Wantb hope your appt goes well, keep up posted :)


----------



## bb1

Have to have a C-section here. 
I ended up with an emergency one with James and now this pregnancy because I already have high blood pressure the chance of VBAC are out. :( 
But whatever brings me home a healthy baby I am fine with.


----------



## whittnie117

Hi all, sorry I have been mia. I have been so extremely exhausted, but I have been keeping up on all your posts. I hope this exhaustion goes away soon. 

Welcome butterball. 

Rockin I am happy to hear about all your good news. Searching for clothes is going to be fun! 

As far as alcohol, I personally wouldn't chance it. I have, however. read contradicting information. Many say none, zero. Then I have read that a glass of red wine is okay once a week. I have never read anything about beer besides after birth and that it helps milk come in. Either way, I am not going to drink during or after. 

And for birth plan, I haven't really sat down and planned anything out for sure, but my hope is to have a vaginal birth and try for as natural as possible. Possibly an epi if I absolutely can't handle the pain, lol. I do not wish to be induced or have pitocin, but I will do whatever is needed to have a healthy baby.


----------



## wantb502

US was Perfect!!!! HB 150 and the tech was playing around and having fun and did a 4D for the fun of it! It was so cool! I will posts picture later!


----------



## missjenn

So glad to hear it went well! And so jealous that all of you get pictures!!!!


----------



## whittnie117

Want, that is awesome. You must have an awesome doc office. Can't wait to see your pictures!
My appointment is Thursday for my 12 +3.


----------



## therealdalia

luna_19 said:


> I know I am 100% having an epi ;)

Me too! 



Rockinmomtobe said:


> Hope everyone had a great mothers day. I certainly did.
> 
> Doctor called to tell us all our blood tests came back great with little risk for any abnormalties.....and WE'RE HAVING A BOY!!!!!

Congratulations on your healthy baby boy! Have you guys thought of any names yet? Which blood test did you have done to determine sex? Is that test a standard part of the usual genetics appointment?



Storked said:


> Have you guys started looking at maternity swimwear yet? :)

Heck no! :nope: I am in that "Is she pregnant or fat" phase and it drives me nuts! This guy I see at the gym couldn't even talk to me because he was staring at my bump with that WTF look. He was still polite though, but I wanted to tell him sooo bad. One day that big healthy bump will come through!



Rockinmomtobe said:


> OH has already ordered a baby football jersey lol :dohh:

May I ask which team? ;-)



whittnie117 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have been mia. I have been so extremely exhausted, but I have been keeping up on all your posts. I hope this exhaustion goes away soon.

Good to see you back! The exhaustion is NO joke and I feel super lazy. Daytime catnaps, ending my gym workouts early and crawling out of bed have become the norm. I know that meeting our babies will make it all worth it!



wantb502 said:


> US was Perfect!!!! HB 150 and the tech was playing around and having fun and did a 4D for the fun of it! It was so cool! I will posts picture later!

Congrats! Sounds like a girl's heartbeat! I can't wait to see the pics!



whittnie117 said:


> My appointment is Thursday for my 12 +3.

I can't wait for your update!


----------



## therealdalia

Oh crap, I just realized I have no choice about maternity swimwear because I am spending a week in St. Lucia for my sister's wedding in August (I'll be about 6 months then). We'll be at an all-inclusive resort with all of our family and friends for a drunkfest and nonstop party. I'll be the pregnant one at the bar and won't be able to do any of the eco/adventure tours...but I guess it'll still be fun!

I am still debating over whether I'll squeeze into my usual bikinis or if I get a grandma maternity suit. I am leaning on the bikini thing now but bet I'll end up buying a couple of maternity one-pieces to cover my bump.

They are starting our new roofing project in a week and the contractor says the remodel of our home could take 4 months. I hope I don't regret doing such a huge renovation during my pregnancy! But in the end, this unplanned surprise makes it all so much more exciting...I can't wait to be a mom.


----------



## whittnie117

Also be really careful out in the sun, especially in a place your skin isn't used to. Our skin is so sensitive right now and no one told me. I have second degree burns on my face. So, I'm having to worry about drinking enough water to combat the dehydration and keep my temperature down. The sun is mean.


----------



## missjenn

I am super constipated and bloated today!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 003.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> Oh crap, I just realized I have no choice about maternity swimwear because I am spending a week in St. Lucia for my sister's wedding in August (I'll be about 6 months then). We'll be at an all-inclusive resort with all of our family and friends for a drunkfest and nonstop party. I'll be the pregnant one at the bar and won't be able to do any of the eco/adventure tours...but I guess it'll still be fun!
> 
> I am still debating over whether I'll squeeze into my usual bikinis or if I get a grandma maternity suit. I am leaning on the bikini thing now but bet I'll end up buying a couple of maternity one-pieces to cover my bump.
> 
> They are starting our new roofing project in a week and the contractor says the remodel of our home could take 4 months. I hope I don't regret doing such a huge renovation during my pregnancy! But in the end, this unplanned surprise makes it all so much more exciting...I can't wait to be a mom.

You must be excited for the vacation!! The good news is that you will be the super cute pregnant girl in a bathing suit! 

I didn't realize our skin was extra sensitive....good to know!


----------



## wantb502

I didn't know that we had sensitive skin either! I've been out a lt and haven't had more sun than usual... And I'm pastey white!

Missjenn: your bump is so cute!!! I can't wait for mine!!


----------



## wantb502

I'm posting 2 pics from yesterday. Don't know how to put more than 1 on a post. Sorry:) hopefully they don't who up sideways.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wantb502

Second one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> I'm posting 2 pics from yesterday. Don't know how to put more than 1 on a post. Sorry:) hopefully they don't who up sideways.

Awwww...perfect little nose!!!!!


----------



## whittnie117

Awe! Want, so adorable. It's shocking how much they change and so quickly in there. I am scared to go to my own appointment tomorrow. I don't want bad news, but at the same time, I am really excited to see how the baby changed from week 9 to week 12. Do you have your gender scan booked yet?


Also here is a link on skin sensitivity during pregnancy. https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/whose-body/skin-sensitive.aspx

But you can just go on google and search 'pregnancy and sunburn' and you will get tons of links about skin sensitivity and how we burn easier due to higher blood concentrations and other body changes. Ya'll be careful out there, lol. I just don't want any of you to go through what I am going through. My entire face is an open wound right now. I was only out for three hours and I live in San Diego, California. 

I know for me that I am going to limit my outside time since this summer is supposed to be one of the worst in many, many years. And sunblock, lots of sun block. I just hope my face doesn't scar, lol. That would be horrid!


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> Awe! Want, so adorable. It's shocking how much they change and so quickly in there. I am scared to go to my own appointment tomorrow. I don't want bad news, but at the same time, I am really excited to see how the baby changed from week 9 to week 12. Do you have your gender scan booked yet?
> 
> 
> Also here is a link on skin sensitivity during pregnancy. https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/whose-body/skin-sensitive.aspx
> 
> But you can just go on google and search 'pregnancy and sunburn' and you will get tons of links about skin sensitivity and how we burn easier due to higher blood concentrations and other body changes. Ya'll be careful out there, lol. I just don't want any of you to go through what I am going through. My entire face is an open wound right now. I was only out for three hours and I live in San Diego, California.
> 
> I know for me that I am going to limit my outside time since this summer is supposed to be one of the worst in many, many years. And sunblock, lots of sun block. I just hope my face doesn't scar, lol. That would be horrid!

OMG! So sorry to hear what you are going through with the sunburn! I will definitely be extra careful this summer! I hope you heal well from this. It sounds painful.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

AAAHHHH Want how great!!! It such an incredible feeling. Soooo happy for you!

Whittnie- OH is a HUUUUGE 49ers fan (dont ask me why, never lived there) but he grew up watching them so that will be ordered and as far as names....we think we've decided but OH is being a little panicky about sticking with something so early, but Ill keep you guys up to date

Jenn- youre literally adorable. So freakin cute. I have my 16 week appt next week! 

Now that Im not falling asleep all the time (i still have exhausted days, like today) or feeling like im going to throw up everywhere time seems to be flying! We move a week from Friday and I feel like its all happening soooo fast! 

We went baby clothes shopping yesterday for the first time. It was really fun to watch OH pick out baby clothes, lol. Hes so clueless. 

Glad youre all doing well!


----------



## luna_19

Great pics wantb :)


----------



## therealdalia

missjenn said:


> I am super constipated and bloated today!

That is such a cute bump! It doesn't look like bloat at all...it looks like baby.



wantb502 said:


> Second one!

That is super cool! How much extra did you have to pay for that?



Rockinmomtobe said:


> We went baby clothes shopping yesterday for the first time. It was really fun to watch OH pick out baby clothes, lol. Hes so clueless.

Exciting! What'd you buy?


----------



## missl1

hello ladies i am new to this site and i am due in November the 16th so i thought i would join this group if that is okay with everyone and congratulations everyone on there pregnancy's and hope you all have a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## bb1

Trying to upload a pic from todays scan. Hope it works. 13 weeks 4 days. So in love:cloud9:

https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/83f4865b-105f-475d-bda6-c7b2c9eb2380_zps30665ddf.jpg


----------



## bb1

oops. Sorry its so big


----------



## wantb502

Awww Perfect!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missl1 said:


> hello ladies i am new to this site and i am due in November the 16th so i thought i would join this group if that is okay with everyone and congratulations everyone on there pregnancy's and hope you all have a happy healthy 9 months

WELCOME! Great to have you! How are you feeling?

bb1!!!! how amazing, so perfect :)

Ok ladies, heres my question of the week or my thought of the week lol: 
Im 15 1/2 weeks and my stomach feels weird, lol. Its the only way to explain it. Its feeling a little tight, its uncomfortable to sit or lie certain ways....baby growing? Please tell me Im not nuts


----------



## missjenn

Welcome to the group missl1!!!!!!!!

OMG, that is a great shot of your baby!!!!!! I'm so jealous! I don't get any pictures until June 12th!!! I can't wait to see how much the baby has grown!!


----------



## therealdalia

bb1 said:


> Trying to upload a pic from todays scan.

So cute!



Rockinmomtobe said:


> Im 15 1/2 weeks and my stomach feels weird, lol. Its the only way to explain it. Its feeling a little tight, its uncomfortable to sit or lie certain ways....baby growing? Please tell me Im not nuts

You're not nuts or crazy -- the baby is fine! Pregnancy makes the body do some strange things!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> missl1 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies i am new to this site and i am due in November the 16th so i thought i would join this group if that is okay with everyone and congratulations everyone on there pregnancy's and hope you all have a happy healthy 9 months
> 
> WELCOME! Great to have you! How are you feeling?
> 
> bb1!!!! how amazing, so perfect :)
> 
> Ok ladies, heres my question of the week or my thought of the week lol:
> Im 15 1/2 weeks and my stomach feels weird, lol. Its the only way to explain it. Its feeling a little tight, its uncomfortable to sit or lie certain ways....baby growing? Please tell me Im not nutsClick to expand...

My stomach has been feeling weird off and an too....I think it must be stretching that is happening because its not constant.


----------



## luna_19

It's definitely stretching, I've started getting it too :)

Hi missl :)

Great pic bb1 :)


----------



## whittnie117

That is such a great pic Bb1. So precious.

Welcome to the group miss. 

Rockin, I am only 12+3 and I have that. It may be because I am a bigger woman to start off with, or that I've felt every little thing that is changing since pretty much day one. I can't seem to get comfy for bed. I have started feeling weird fluttering every now and then down there to. It is sooooo weird.
Anyone getting cramping though. It isn't strong, just mild noticeable cramping. I'll ask doctor about it.

My 12 week appointment is late this afternoon. Still scared of bad news, but I think that is normal. I will post pics if I can.


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> That is such a great pic Bb1. So precious.
> 
> Welcome to the group miss.
> 
> Rockin, I am only 12+3 and I have that. It may be because I am a bigger woman to start off with, or that I've felt every little thing that is changing since pretty much day one. I can't seem to get comfy for bed. I have started feeling weird fluttering every now and then down there to. It is sooooo weird.
> Anyone getting cramping though. It isn't strong, just mild noticeable cramping. I'll ask doctor about it.
> 
> My 12 week appointment is late this afternoon. Still scared of bad news, but I think that is normal. I will post pics if I can.

Don't worry about the cramping! I get it off an on as well and I spoke to my doctor about it at my 15 week appointment and she said it was very normal. No bleeding...then its normal! I'm sure your appointment will go great...keep us posted!


----------



## missjenn

Oh yeah, I had my second set of genetics blood tests today. The first time it was 8 tubes, this time it was only 1 tube. I thought that was odd...figured that would need to test the same amount of blood.


----------



## luna_19

They do way more tests the first time like blood typing and viral testing as well as a general blood panel.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for all the positive feedback about my weird tummy feelings. I wasn't necessarily worried, but its not like cramping and it doesnt hurt, it just feels strange. And I just started noticing it the last couple of days. He's only about 4 or 5 inches, so, still not too big....but I suppose big enough to let me know he's there :)

Speaking of which....flutters anyone? Id swear I felt one a yesterday, but...Ive been known to be a bit crazy :dohh:


----------



## missl1

hello rockinmumtobe thank you and im feeling not to bad just bloated how about you ? and your weird stomache pains are they like stretchy and sometimes butterfly kinda feeling as i have been having some of them two :) x

thank you missjen how are you? x

hello luna how are you feeling :)

thanks whittnie hope your okay


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: I have that too. I crouched down to pick something off the floor and its like my tummy wasn't having it. Felt tight and I don't know how to explain either. I've been having intermittent fluttering since 11 weeks. It's definitely not gas because it feels like someone finger tip in the inside of my uterus. It's last for like 1 second and comes and goes for like 5 minutes. I'm sure it's the baby moving. I'm super in tune with my body and can feel every little change. I think some people are just more aware of the differences.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone, just wondered if I can join you?

I just had my 12 week scan on Tues, and I am due Nov 25th :cloud9:

Im sure rockinmomtobe, I remember you from TTC!! and here we are!

Just looking for some buddies... hope to get to know you all.


----------



## bb1

Rockin I have been getting little taps for the last week or so.


----------



## luna_19

Aw I want to feel baby :( I thought i might have felt something the other day but I'm pretty sure it was just gas :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome mummyduck. I am also due Nov 25.I had my appointment today. I wasn't able to get a pic though :(

When the doc first started the u/s the baby was so still, must have been sleeping. So he made sure all limbs were present and it was an awesome side view. Then he pushed a little too hard on my tummy which caused the baby to wake up and jump all over the place. Then faced us and then turned his back, lol. So, no picture was able to be taken at that time, but everything looked good. Doc said I was right on time. Heartbeat was strong, but doppler wasn't able to pick it up yet so no bpm either :( (fat girl problems) . But I also got a good look at the nub when the baby was sleeping and it sure did look exactly like a boy is supposed to according to the theory. We shall see in 4-8 weeks. I feel it's a boy.

Miss, I had the bloating real bad. I have a slight break, but am sure it will come back soon. I am feeling better thanks. I just have good days and bad days. I have a chronic illness, so it just is a hard pregnancy and seems like I am getting every symptom under the sun.


----------



## wantb502

Welcome all you new ladies!! 

Whit: I'd be bummed about not getting a picture, but isn't it the best feeling seeing the baby jump around all over the place?!?


----------



## whittnie117

wantb502 said:


> Welcome all you new ladies!!
> 
> Whit: I'd be bummed about not getting a picture, but isn't it the best feeling seeing the baby jump around all over the place?!?

Yea, I am totally bummed about not getting a picture, but I had to push to just get the ultrasound. He just wanted to do doppler, but then couldn't find the heart beat. I'm thinking of doing a private scan at just over 14 weeks. They can do 4d pictures and I'd get a cd and 12 print pictures. They would also tell me the gender, but I am pretty sure boy. I just feel it.


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello Ladies!

Congrats to you all and I hope you're all feeling well?

I was wondering if I could gatecrash please? I had my 12 wk scan last Friday and I'm due 24th :happydance:


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome to the group Scarlett. The feeling well comes and goes for me, lol. How are you feeling? And congrats to you as well.


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm defo feeling better than I was thank you...still get waves of sickness, but they're defo better and have slightly more energy now. Although starting to get what I presume are round ligament pains now! Can't wait to get a bit further along though and hopefully start feeling fabulous!! Sorry to hear you're not feeling too great :wacko:

Also see you're thinking of getting a private scan - we did it at 6 wks and it was the best money I've spent in ages. It's really nice because it didn't feel rushed at all and we even got to hear HB. Hope you get some photos soon!

:flower:


----------



## wantb502

whittnie117 said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome all you new ladies!!
> 
> Whit: I'd be bummed about not getting a picture, but isn't it the best feeling seeing the baby jump around all over the place?!?
> 
> Yea, I am totally bummed about not getting a picture, but I had to push to just get the ultrasound. He just wanted to do doppler, but then couldn't find the heart beat. I'm thinking of doing a private scan at just over 14 weeks. They can do 4d pictures and I'd get a cd and 12 print pictures. They would also tell me the gender, but I am pretty sure boy. I just feel it.Click to expand...

Awesome! I would totally pay for a private scan too (unless it was crazy expensive) Especially with the 4D... It's really neat to see your baby in real time with all te dimensions.


----------



## wantb502

Scarlett P said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Congrats to you all and I hope you're all feeling well?
> 
> I was wondering if I could gatecrash please? I had my 12 wk scan last Friday and I'm due 24th :happydance:

I'm 12 weeks 5 days too, though I measured a little bigger at the last ultrasound! We are due at the same time!!! Congrats and welcome to our awesome board!!


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome all you new ladies!!
> 
> Whit: I'd be bummed about not getting a picture, but isn't it the best feeling seeing the baby jump around all over the place?!?
> 
> Yea, I am totally bummed about not getting a picture, but I had to push to just get the ultrasound. He just wanted to do doppler, but then couldn't find the heart beat. I'm thinking of doing a private scan at just over 14 weeks. They can do 4d pictures and I'd get a cd and 12 print pictures. They would also tell me the gender, but I am pretty sure boy. I just feel it.Click to expand...

I dont get a picture either until 20 weeks! And they don't do regular ultra sounds here. I get one at 20 weeks and thats it for the entire pregnancy! That is going to be a long 20 weeks!


----------



## missjenn

Has anyone has a really upset stomach? Last night I had pains in my belly that I never felt before and it lasted for more than an hour...I just laid in bed rubbing my belly and went to the washroom a couple times (#2...tmi). It went away after that but just hoping its normal. It was uncomfortable.


----------



## luna_19

Pregnancy does all sorts of strange things to your digestive system ;)


----------



## missl1

whittnie im glad your okay sorry to hear that its hard it be all worth it in the hope you feeling better im with a specialist midwife as have had kidney problems and blood pressure ect so in like high risk but we will be okay xx

hello wantb :)


----------



## missl1

congrats Scarlett 

missjen i feel exact same like tummy bug like really sick strange annoying sore pain ? thats how i describe it

anyone getting a private gender scan at 16 weeks i have booked mine xx


----------



## therealdalia

I had my NT scan yesterday and everything looks good. I was a bit worried because one of the baby's legs was stretched out to the side for half of the ultrasound but they're assuring me that it's totally normal. They also took blood and I have to come back for follow-up bloodwork and a second ultrasound -- I didn't know this screening required so much work!

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## therealdalia

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi everyone, just wondered if I can join you?
> 
> I just had my 12 week scan on Tues, and I am due Nov 25th :cloud9:

Welcome to the forum! I am due November 24th. Lots of Thanksgiving babies in the house!



luna_19 said:


> Aw I want to feel baby :( I thought i might have felt something the other day but I'm pretty sure it was just gas :haha:

That is too funny! It's so weird how the ultrasounds show our babies doing backflips but we're not feeling a thing. Don't worry -- we will feel our little ones soon enough.



Scarlett P said:


> I was wondering if I could gatecrash please? I had my 12 wk scan last Friday and I'm due 24th :happydance:

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new addition to your family. We are due on the same day!  How is the pregnancy going for you so far?



Scarlett P said:


> Can't wait to get a bit further along though and hopefully start feeling fabulous!!

Amen to that! My nausea has gone away for the most part but I still have the energy levels of an oaf! Definitely looking forward to enjoying that second trimester.



missjenn said:


> I dont get a picture either until 20 weeks! And they don't do regular ultra sounds here. I get one at 20 weeks and thats it for the entire pregnancy! That is going to be a long 20 weeks!

Sorry to hear that, but I am curious to know...What do they usually do during your prenatal visits? My prenatal visits always include an ultrasound (once or more monthly) so I was just wondering. May I also ask where you are located -- is it your insurance that determines the non-regular ultrasounds or your location?


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> I had my NT scan yesterday and everything looks good. I was a bit worried because one of the baby's legs was stretched out to the side for half of the ultrasound but they're assuring me that it's totally normal. They also took blood and I have to come back for follow-up bloodwork and a second ultrasound -- I didn't know this screening required so much work!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!

I'm sure everything is totally fine. When they do those scans...if anything shows up that is a concern at all they will tell you. For me, they tell my doctor and doctor discusses with me. Our US folks cannot tell us a thing where I am. And we don't get NT scans at all.


----------



## wantb502

missl1 said:


> congrats Scarlett
> 
> missjen i feel exact same like tummy bug like really sick strange annoying sore pain ? thats how i describe it
> 
> anyone getting a private gender scan at 16 weeks i have booked mine xx

I was informed that I will have an ultrasound every two weeks starting at 18 weeks because of a previous LEEP procedure to my cervix. They will do a transvaginal to measure my cervical length. I'm happy about the ultrasounds... Wish it wasnt transvaginal... But at least I'll get to see the baby a lot.

Where are you located that they only do one?!? Definitely not in the states! Right?!??


----------



## wantb502

Ladies... I officially have a bump forming!!! It popped on Wednesday and I am thrilled!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just wondered if I can join you?
> 
> I just had my 12 week scan on Tues, and I am due Nov 25th :cloud9:
> 
> Welcome to the forum! I am due November 24th. Lots of Thanksgiving babies in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Aw I want to feel baby :( I thought i might have felt something the other day but I'm pretty sure it was just gas :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That is too funny! It's so weird how the ultrasounds show our babies doing backflips but we're not feeling a thing. Don't worry -- we will feel our little ones soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett P said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could gatecrash please? I had my 12 wk scan last Friday and I'm due 24th :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new addition to your family. We are due on the same day!  How is the pregnancy going for you so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett P said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get a bit further along though and hopefully start feeling fabulous!!Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that! My nausea has gone away for the most part but I still have the energy levels of an oaf! Definitely looking forward to enjoying that second trimester.
> 
> 
> 
> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> I dont get a picture either until 20 weeks! And they don't do regular ultra sounds here. I get one at 20 weeks and thats it for the entire pregnancy! That is going to be a long 20 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that, but I am curious to know...What do they usually do during your prenatal visits? My prenatal visits always include an ultrasound (once or more monthly) so I was just wondering. May I also ask where you are located -- is it your insurance that determines the non-regular ultrasounds or your location?Click to expand...

I'm in NB Canada. Here, you actually dont even get a scan at 12 weeks...you get one scan at 20 weeks and that is it. I got one earlier as my hormone levels were really high in blood work. The only people who get more than one scan throughout their pregnancy are women over 35 or you have a medical condition of some sort. Nothing to do with insurance...our health care is totally free . I wish I could get one at least every two months....but not happening.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Ladies... I officially have a bump forming!!! It popped on Wednesday and I am thrilled!!

Yay!!! Super cute bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Wow missjen I'm surprised things are so much different in NB than the rest of Canada!


----------



## missjenn

I know, I was really surprised and disappointed when I was told how everything worked.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Has anyone has a really upset stomach? Last night I had pains in my belly that I never felt before and it lasted for more than an hour...I just laid in bed rubbing my belly and went to the washroom a couple times (#2...tmi). It went away after that but just hoping its normal. It was uncomfortable.

My stomach does all kinds of weird things. Sometimes I can go and sometimes I can't and I get tons of weird pains/bubbles. Perfectly normal they say :)



wantb502 said:


> Ladies... I officially have a bump forming!!! It popped on Wednesday and I am thrilled!!

Oh my gosh! You do and it's adorable!!! Yay!

So I'm tired if packing and I want this move to be done! 6 more days until the new place and next appt is Wednesday. Busy week. Nothing new other than the tightness is my stomach. I'm still adjusting. Ill post a new picture soon. I feel like a whale already


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Scarlett P said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Congrats to you all and I hope you're all feeling well?
> 
> I was wondering if I could gatecrash please? I had my 12 wk scan last Friday and I'm due 24th :happydance:

Welcome!! Hope you're doing we'll and its great to have you


----------



## wantb502

Rockinmomtobe said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone has a really upset stomach? Last night I had pains in my belly that I never felt before and it lasted for more than an hour...I just laid in bed rubbing my belly and went to the washroom a couple times (#2...tmi). It went away after that but just hoping its normal. It was uncomfortable.
> 
> My stomach does all kinds of weird things. Sometimes I can go and sometimes I can't and I get tons of weird pains/bubbles. Perfectly normal they say :)
> 
> 
> 
> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies... I officially have a bump forming!!! It popped on Wednesday and I am thrilled!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh! You do and it's adorable!!! Yay!
> 
> So I'm tired if packing and I want this move to be done! 6 more days until the new place and next appt is Wednesday. Busy week. Nothing new other than the tightness is my stomach. I'm still adjusting. Ill post a new picture soon. I feel like a whale alreadyClick to expand...

Oh my goodness, I would have NO energy to pack. I get to the point sometimes
Where I'm so tired I can't even think.


----------



## bluebell2012

HI there, I found out March 2nd that we are having a baby and I am just so thrilled. I don't think its quite sunk in yet as I dont feel pregnant at all except I am tired most days, and when I lay down I can feel a little ump like I swallowed a baseball. I am just starting to get my belly when I am standing and yeah I am so excited by this. I am due November 10th.. 

Oh and we are team yellow! 

Ontario Canada baby here...:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Scarlett P

wantb502 said:


> Ladies... I officially have a bump forming!!! It popped on Wednesday and I am thrilled!!


Thanks for the friendly welcome ladies!

Wow that's a cute bump, I'm jealous as mine is still bloat!

I've had an upset tummy a couple of times now and I wondered if it's cos I'd been a bit naughty with my pregnancy vits on both occasions the night before. It says to take them with a main meal but I'd forgotten and taken them before bed with a glass of milk...

I'm defo starting to feel better on the sickness and tiredness front, but I'm now getting what I presume are round ligament pains :wacko:, anyone else having them?


----------



## luna_19

bluebell2012 said:


> HI there, I found out March 2nd that we are having a baby and I am just so thrilled. I don't think its quite sunk in yet as I dont feel pregnant at all except I am tired most days, and when I lay down I can feel a little ump like I swallowed a baseball. I am just starting to get my belly when I am standing and yeah I am so excited by this. I am due November 10th..
> 
> Oh and we are team yellow!
> 
> Ontario Canada baby here...:cloud9::cloud9:

Hi :)
We have the same due date! We also found out on March 2 too :)


----------



## luna_19

15 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Storked

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:

Nice bump Luna!

Hi to everyone! Haven't been on much lately


----------



## therealdalia

Luna, that's an adorable little bump! Mine is so high, it looks funny and not as cute as yours. Maybe I'll have the guts to post it soon.


----------



## missjenn

Scarlett P said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies... I officially have a bump forming!!! It popped on Wednesday and I am thrilled!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the friendly welcome ladies!
> 
> Wow that's a cute bump, I'm jealous as mine is still bloat!
> 
> I've had an upset tummy a couple of times now and I wondered if it's cos I'd been a bit naughty with my pregnancy vits on both occasions the night before. It says to take them with a main meal but I'd forgotten and taken them before bed with a glass of milk...
> 
> I'm defo starting to feel better on the sickness and tiredness front, but I'm now getting what I presume are round ligament pains :wacko:, anyone else having them?Click to expand...

I dont think its a bad thing....my doctor has me taking mine first thing every morning with either apple juice or orange juice.


----------



## bluebell2012

Luna that is awesome we are on the same day! I really like your baby bump, mine doesn't look like that as I had a baby 16 years ago so mine is not as toned :blush: :blush:, I am at the point where I look in between fat and pregnant. Can others tell with you? or only if they know what to look for? Are you finding out what it is? We are not, so exciting!!


----------



## luna_19

bluebell2012 said:


> Luna that is awesome we are on the same day! I really like your baby bump, mine doesn't look like that as I had a baby 16 years ago so mine is not as toned :blush: :blush:, I am at the point where I look in between fat and pregnant. Can others tell with you? or only if they know what to look for? Are you finding out what it is? We are not, so exciting!!

We're team yellow too :)

I feel like I'm in between fat and pregnant too. I think people who know me notice but other people probably think I just have a belly :haha:


----------



## therealdalia

Speaking of baby bumps, I am 12 weeks and starting to show...BIG TIME! People who know me can definitely see it and I have noticed a couple of work colleagues stare at my bigger belly.

Since I am starting to show, I have a question: I am working in a position where my job ends August 31st. Considering that maternity leave is irrelevant, should I tell my employer at least as a courtesy? If so, how do I tell them?


----------



## luna_19

I don't think you need to tell them


----------



## The Alchemist

Hi, ladies!

I'm late in joining this. I forgot there's a section for pregnancy buddies on BnB, and I've been a member since '11. 

I'm 27 and OH is 30. We have a 14 month old daughter.

Well I'm due November 24th. I had just found out we're pregnant and that was 2 weeks ago. I was on the pills and getting regular periods until lately, got a weird bleed. I've also been dizzy during workouts so put 2 and 2 together, and DING! Got a hpt and it immediately turned a nice dark pink line. 

I never imagined having 2 under 2. It's a scary thought, but I know it'll get better. I hope I'll be able to cope with 2 kids so close together!


----------



## Scarlett P

The Alchemist said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> I'm late in joining this. I forgot there's a section for pregnancy buddies on BnB, and I've been a member since '11.
> 
> I'm 27 and OH is 30. We have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> Well I'm due November 24th. I had just found out we're pregnant and that was 2 weeks ago. I was on the pills and getting regular periods until lately, got a weird bleed. I've also been dizzy during workouts so put 2 and 2 together, and DING! Got a hpt and it immediately turned a nice dark pink line.
> 
> I never imagined having 2 under 2. It's a scary thought, but I know it'll get better. I hope I'll be able to cope with 2 kids so close together!

Hello!

Congrats on your BFP - I'm due the 24th too :hugs: wow that must have been a shock, especially to find out you were so far gone! I've got a friend who has 2 within a year of each other and she said it was the best thing she ever did and now is preggers again! Have you had your scan yet then?


----------



## Scarlett P

therealdalia said:


> Speaking of baby bumps, I am 12 weeks and starting to show...BIG TIME! People who know me can definitely see it and I have noticed a couple of work colleagues stare at my bigger belly.
> 
> Since I am starting to show, I have a question: I am working in a position where my job ends August 31st. Considering that maternity leave is irrelevant, should I tell my employer at least as a courtesy? If so, how do I tell them?

I'm so jealous, I want a bump rather than podgy bloat!! I CAN'T WAIT to have a bump and defo will want to be showing it off lol!

I guess do you want to tell them and do they need to do a risk assessment because of the job you do? :flower:


----------



## therealdalia

Scarlett P said:


> I guess do you want to tell them and do they need to do a risk assessment because of the job you do? :flower:

No risk assessment is necessary; risk is minimal since the work is mostly administrative.



The Alchemist said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> I'm late in joining this. I forgot there's a section for pregnancy buddies on BnB, and I've been a member since '11.
> 
> I'm 27 and OH is 30. We have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> Well I'm due November 24th.

Welcome! So many of us are due on November 24th...isn't it awesome knowing that we won't have to cook Thanksgiving dinner?!


----------



## The Alchemist

Scarlett P said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies!
> 
> I'm late in joining this. I forgot there's a section for pregnancy buddies on BnB, and I've been a member since '11.
> 
> I'm 27 and OH is 30. We have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> Well I'm due November 24th. I had just found out we're pregnant and that was 2 weeks ago. I was on the pills and getting regular periods until lately, got a weird bleed. I've also been dizzy during workouts so put 2 and 2 together, and DING! Got a hpt and it immediately turned a nice dark pink line.
> 
> I never imagined having 2 under 2. It's a scary thought, but I know it'll get better. I hope I'll be able to cope with 2 kids so close together!
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Congrats on your BFP - I'm due the 24th too :hugs: wow that must have been a shock, especially to find out you were so far gone! I've got a friend who has 2 within a year of each other and she said it was the best thing she ever did and now is preggers again! Have you had your scan yet then?Click to expand...

Oh yes! It was a shock alright. I'm okay now lol. But it's OH who's having a hard time swallowing the idea of 2 kids so soon. I think for him as a man is the stress of providing, money-wise. In time, I'm sure he will be okay. It seems it's a normal thing for men to feel scared. Oh, and yes, I've had 2 scans already. The first was a requested dating scan and second was the 2nd trimester scan and test for down syndrome and something else, I forget. Apparently, I'm in the age bracket to be tested for it.


----------



## The Alchemist

Therraldalia - you're right lol. What's funny is our nephew has a birthday on the 19th of November and my sister has a birthday on the 23rd. I also share a birthday with OH's cousin and OH has the same birthday as his uncle. It would be interesting if lo is born sharing the same birthday as another family member.


----------



## wantb502

Luna: what a perfect bump!!! Love it!

Thereal: come on girl flaunt your bump! I bet it's cute!!


----------



## wantb502

I love thy I am out of the cooking responsibility this year! What a blessing! Bahahha!


----------



## therealdalia

wantb502 said:


> Thereal: come on girl flaunt your bump! I bet it's cute!!

haha, I will take a pic tonight. It doesn't look like a "bump" though. I don't know why it's so high and looks like it's filled with air, lol.



The Alchemist said:


> It would be interesting if lo is born sharing the same birthday as another family member.

Don't worry about having the babies so close together; I actually would prefer to have back-to-back babies. It'll give your babies the perfect opportunity to grow up and be best friends. You guys are also going to have a great November...lots of parties and birthdays to celebrate!

This reminds me that I wanted to ask everyone...do you think we have the largest bump buddy club? I heard that November babies are the highest in numbers because a November baby often means a Valentine's day conception date. 

As for me, that definitely wasn't the case! In fact, I don't think my husband and I ever did the deed on a Valentine's Day....he needs to get with the program and become a bit more romantic.


----------



## missjenn

We thought we were one of the Valentines day baby makers  but then we were dated a week farther then we thought...which I still don't understand but I'll take it .


----------



## The Alchemist

Omg...now that your mentioned it....I think we conceived around Valentines day. Eh, I'm not sure even. But all I know is that were dtd like rabbits in February!


----------



## The Alchemist

Lol! ...had to laugh at the scenario of many November babies because of Valentines day.


----------



## luna_19

Valentine's baby here, I o'ed on Feb 16 :)


----------



## wantb502

We're not having a v day baby...don't even think we DTD that day!


----------



## Scarlett P

I've heard that said before about November babies! Defo wasn't the case here though as Feb 14th was the first day of my last AF!!

We've got several family birthdays in November too...am hoping LO is born on my Dad's birthday so that I don't have to buy him a present :haha:


----------



## therealdalia

Here are my baby bumps: 13 weeks, 1 day.
 



Attached Files:







Nakie bump 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









workout bump 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## therealdalia

I don't know why they're sideways; they were upright when I uploaded. Hope you get the idea. :winkwink:

This is my post-workout bump from this morning and a nighttime bump from last night.


----------



## The Alchemist

I don't really have a true bump yet. I'm waiting for a real bump soon because, for some reason, I miss having a bump! But this is me currently:
 



Attached Files:







05192013_14weeks.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wantb502

therealdalia said:


> I don't know why they're sideways; they were upright when I uploaded. Hope you get the idea. :winkwink:
> 
> This is my post-workout bump from this morning and a nighttime bump from last night.

See... It's so cute!!


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> I don't really have a true bump yet. I'm waiting for a real bump soon because, for some reason, I miss having a bump! But this is me currently:

Looks like a perfectly flat, well toned belly to me! You need to do a side/ profile view!


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> I don't know why they're sideways; they were upright when I uploaded. Hope you get the idea. :winkwink:
> 
> This is my post-workout bump from this morning and a nighttime bump from last night.

WOW! That is an awesome 13 week bump!!! Is this your first?


----------



## The Alchemist

wantb502 said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> I don't really have a true bump yet. I'm waiting for a real bump soon because, for some reason, I miss having a bump! But this is me currently:
> 
> Looks like a perfectly flat, well toned belly to me! You need to do a side/ profile view!Click to expand...

Lol...I'll take side profile later tonight. You'll see the little pooch.


----------



## therealdalia

The Alchemist said:


> I don't really have a true bump yet. I'm waiting for a real bump soon because, for some reason, I miss having a bump! But this is me currently:

DAAAANNNNNNGGGG girl, you still have a little six-pack going! Very lucky gal.



missjenn said:


> WOW! That is an awesome 13 week bump!!! Is this your first?

Thanks! This is my first, so it's quite shocking that I'm bumping out so quickly. I was also a little weirded out that my "bump" is super high but I hear that it's normal for some people.



The Alchemist said:


> Lol...I'll take side profile later tonight. You'll see the little pooch.

Please, do share!


----------



## luna_19

Got to hear baby's heartbeat at my appointment today :cloud9:


----------



## The Alchemist

Aww I LOVE hearing the heartbeat aside the ultrasound. It's amazing. My past u/s techs don't play it long enough, just like 3 seconds. I have another u/s coming up in 3-4 weeks, I think. I'm excited to see lo. So far, lo inside is a very active one. With my dd, I remember she wouldn't bounce, turn side to side, or act hyper in the womb. She'd only move her limbs and block her face. This one was just running a marathon inside!


----------



## missjenn

Wow, that's cool that you can feel so much movement already! I am 17 weeks and havent felt a thing. My doctor told me that most women dont feel anything until after 20 weeks.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies, sorry Ive been MIA.

Been busy packing, Im getting sooooo excited for our move this weekend! Ive got my dr appt tonight, no ultrasound, but we should hear the heartbeat again :) Not sure what else theyll do, probably just make sure im doing well. 
I actually missed my first day of work this week. I was sooooo sick and crappy feeling my first tri but I always showed up to work, then this past Sunday I got a terrible headache that would NOT go away, and it was still there when I woke up Monday morning, So I stayed in my room with the blinds down and the door closed. AWFUL! Hopefully its not a sign of whats to come!

I shouldve taken a picture yesterday for 16 weeks, but I forgot lol. Ill try and get to it today after my appt. 

Has anyone else had any dizzy spells? I felt faint quite a few times over the last few days. Ive read its normal in second tri, and Im eating right, exercising, my blood pressures always been good....just wondering. Ill check with the doctor tonight too.

Hope youre all doing well :) Love the bump pics,keep them coming!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Here my side view yall asked...see, a little pooch. Some kinda bump beginning there. I had just taken the pic a few minutes ago this AM. Oh you can still my lines of the stretchmarks from from last pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_05222013_13w3d.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wantb502

Cute bump! It's coming along! Stretch marks are a base of honor! Be proud of them, they show what an amazing thing you've done! 

Rockin: I've only felt dizzy once or twice. Stay very very hydrated and cool. The only time I feel lightheaded is when in hungry or thirsty... So far;)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Alchemist, such a cute bump!!! Its adorable :)




wantb502 said:


> Cute bump! It's coming along! Stretch marks are a base of honor! Be proud of them, they show what an amazing thing you've done!
> 
> Rockin: I've only felt dizzy once or twice. Stay very very hydrated and cool. The only time I feel lightheaded is when in hungry or thirsty... So far;)

Thanks for letting me know Want. Its only happened a few times and Ive learned that having food & water with me at all times is a necessity now, lol. I KNOW I drink enough water. Ill ask the doc tonight at my appt. Nothing fancy, just a check up, but Ill update you guys tomorrow :)


----------



## camocutie2006

Cute bump!


----------



## therealdalia

The Alchemist said:


> Here my side view yall asked.

You so tiny. Your bump is starting to peek out!



Rockinmomtobe said:


> Rockin: I've only felt dizzy once or twice. Stay very very hydrated and cool. The only time I feel lightheaded is when in hungry or thirsty... So far;)

Can you please let us know what the doctor tells you? I take snacks with me everywhere, too...it helps with my dizzy spells but I am afraid that I have already gained 15 lbs and I am only 13 weeks!


----------



## The Alchemist

Am I really that tiny looking? Lol. I'm 5'5" and 120lb and still am 120. Last pregnancy, I gained about 20lb. I ate so much greasy foods and sweets (I was in LUST with donuts and other pastries). This time, I just crave juicy fruits. I've been daydreaming about watermelon. OH will get me a nice fat, juicy one from the local whole foods market. It's gonna be so orgasmic.


----------



## luna_19

Mmm I've been so into fruit lately too. Cantolope is my current fav


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

therealdalia said:


> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> Rockin: I've only felt dizzy once or twice. Stay very very hydrated and cool. The only time I feel lightheaded is when in hungry or thirsty... So far;)
> 
> Can you please let us know what the doctor tells you? I take snacks with me everywhere, too...it helps with my dizzy spells but I am afraid that I have already gained 15 lbs and I am only 13 weeks!Click to expand...

So went to the doctor yesterday. Everythings great. Heard little mans heartbeat again :happydance: so cool! And he was awfully wiggly :) Ive gained (and im only sharing because im comfortable, this weight thing is really bothering me) 17lbs since my first weigh in at 6 weeks. I gained 14 of that before my 12 week appt. Between 12 & 16 weeks I only gained 3lbs, so thats good. Doctor didnt seem worried and said everyones different as long as Im exercising and eating healthy(which I am) everythings good.

He didnt seem too concerned about the dizzy spells, said its normal in 2nd tri, to keep eating snacks and drinking tons of water...so, lets hope :)


----------



## wantb502

Glad to hear your appt went so well! I love that you got to see the baby:) it's been a week and a half and I already miss seeing the baby!


----------



## The Alchemist

I don't know about you ladies but my dizzy spells sometimes are bad. When I get up from bed or chair, even slowly, my head starts spinning and things go dark and it takes a few seconds for it to clear up. That's orthostatic hypotension. 

Anybody's heart beat stronger? While in resting, I mean. Then I find myself can't breathe and have to take in deep long breaths. 

I'll be honest about something, though. I don't like being pregnant. My first I was in pain and ill all the time. This one, I'm tired, hips and lower Back hurt at the most random moments and it HURTS. I reeeaally hope things calm down so I can say I enjoy pregnancy.


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> I don't know about you ladies but my dizzy spells sometimes are bad. When I get up from bed or chair, even slowly, my head starts spinning and things go dark and it takes a few seconds for it to clear up. That's orthostatic hypotension.
> 
> Anybody's heart beat stronger? While in resting, I mean. Then I find myself can't breathe and have to take in deep long breaths.
> 
> I'll be honest about something, though. I don't like being pregnant. My first I was in pain and ill all the time. This one, I'm tired, hips and lower Back hurt at the most random moments and it HURTS. I reeeaally hope things calm down so I can say I enjoy pregnancy.

I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. Pregnancy is not easy, you are growing another human and quickly gaining weight. It puts so much stress on your joints, muscles, emotions, and circulatory system. Sometimes it's hard to enjoy it when you feel blah and not yourself. When I'm having a rough day, I try to think about how amazing my body is and how hard it's working to do something only us women can do. Have you ever trained for a long race or a triathlon? Training can be miserable, but the outcome is worth the pain, sweat, and tears. 

You got this girl! The good thing is that you have a lot of us that are going through very similar experiences and we can give you support. Pregnancy has been the most amazing but challenging thing I've ever done. I cant wait to get my medal at the end:)


----------



## The Alchemist

Aww, I know. It's just on my worst days, I hate it lol. But when I'm feeling my normal self, I'm happy. 

I must say how different I feel this time, as far as self-confidence with my body image. I feel very confident about myself and my pregnant body. Last time, I was insecure. I hid myself from OH. I'd tell him don't look. I turn around if I have to change clothes with him around. This time, I'm all out lol. I have new bathing suits and I'm going to wear it at my new apartment's pool - stretchmarks and all. I just don't give a crap anymore lol.


----------



## therealdalia

Amen.

I am glad I came here because I really needed this pick me up. All you ladies are so tiny and I'm 14 weeks and already showing. I work out every day and gained 15 lbs already. I can't fit into my clothes (my ass got wide) so I spent hundreds on maternity gear today. When I tried those clothes on, I was like ahhhhhhh. lol. 

But none of that matters. You are so right; we are carrying babies and that should trump any feelings of insecurity.


----------



## The Alchemist

therealdalia said:


> Amen.
> 
> I am glad I came here because I really needed this pick me up. All you ladies are so tiny and I'm 14 weeks and already showing. I work out every day and gained 15 lbs already. I can't fit into my clothes (my ass got wide) so I spent hundreds on maternity gear today. When I tried those clothes on, I was like ahhhhhhh. lol.
> 
> But none of that matters. You are so right; we are carrying babies and that should trump any feelings of insecurity.

Is that you in your wedding dress as the avatar pic? Looks gorgeous <3


----------



## therealdalia

The Alchemist said:


> Is that you in your wedding dress as the avatar pic? Looks gorgeous <3

Yep...thanks! I certainly don't look like that anymore, though. I want to sell the dress but it's been hard for me to let it go.


----------



## wantb502

Everyones body changes differently. I have gained about 4 pounds but my acne is bad again and my roots (I'm a blonde but dye my hair red) are horrible. I'm not showing and jut feel chunky. I think we all have insecurities. I just keep reminding myself to get over it:) 

Thereal: you're gorgeous and I have bump envy! I can't wait until I can look at myself and say... "Yup, I'm pregnant"


----------



## The Alchemist

therealdalia said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Is that you in your wedding dress as the avatar pic? Looks gorgeous <3
> 
> Yep...thanks! I certainly don't look like that anymore, though. I want to sell the dress but it's been hard for me to let it go.Click to expand...

Oh no! But why, if you don't mind me asking? Don't sell! It's sentimental. Well, I'm just a stranger lol.


----------



## mama.luv

I did not know about this thread. I'm always stalking the Trimester threads and the Twins/Multiples threads and overlooked this section. 

I'm 33, DH is 34. I have a 16yr old son and DH has a 7yr old daughter. We are expecting fraternal twins on Nov 24th, but I'm sure they will be born a couple of weeks before then. 

I noticed some of you guys are talking about working out during your pregnancy, well I planned on doing that as I was working out 3 times a week pre-pregnancy. BUT, I'm tired all of the time and just want to lay down. Thank goodness, I haven't put on any pounds yet. All I want to eat is fruits and salads, so I guess that's why. Ok, I won't blab on too much. It's going to be nice chatting with you guys throughout this pregnancy :)


----------



## wantb502

Mama: welcome! I had a ridiculously hard time exercising for the 1st 11 weeks, but the fatigue has eased. I am still exhausted, but it's isn't to the point where I can't move like it use to be. It was so overwhelming, I literally was frozen and had to nap at a seconds notice. 

FYI: I bought my first maternity jeans today from Gap. I am not showing really at all,
But I was so uncomfortable when I sat down in my regular jeans. They hit right at the baby. I wish I had gotten maternity jeans like 5 weeks ago! They are SO comfy! No wonder women wear them for a while after birth! It's like wearing sweat pants that are stylish!!


----------



## The Alchemist

mama.luv said:


> I did not know about this thread. I'm always stalking the Trimester threads and the Twins/Multiples threads and overlooked this section.
> 
> I'm 33, DH is 34. I have a 16yr old son and DH has a 7yr old daughter. We are expecting fraternal twins on Nov 24th, but I'm sure they will be born a couple of weeks before then.
> 
> I noticed some of you guys are talking about working out during your pregnancy, well I planned on doing that as I was working out 3 times a week pre-pregnancy. BUT, I'm tired all of the time and just want to lay down. Thank goodness, I haven't put on any pounds yet. All I want to eat is fruits and salads, so I guess that's why. Ok, I won't blab on too much. It's going to be nice chatting with you guys throughout this pregnancy :)

Welcome! We have the same EDD and the same symptoms (tired all of the time so can't even work out), and crave fruits and salads. I was going to have a fraternal twin too but one sac was empty. So funny how similar we both are as far as pregnancy. Once my energy comes back, I plan on working out again. What happened to me was I had started doing the 30 day squat challenge. Didn't get too far, just to day 10 I think. Then felt dizzy, and then found out why: 11w pregnant (at the time) and I was on the pills and getting periods too. 

Anyway, welcome : flower:


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> Mama: welcome! I had a ridiculously hard time exercising for the 1st 11 weeks, but the fatigue has eased. I am still exhausted, but it's isn't to the point where I can't move like it use to be. It was so overwhelming, I literally was frozen and had to nap at a seconds notice.
> 
> FYI: I bought my first maternity jeans today from Gap. I am not showing really at all,
> But I was so uncomfortable when I sat down in my regular jeans. They hit right at the baby. I wish I had gotten maternity jeans like 5 weeks ago! They are SO comfy! No wonder women wear them for a while after birth! It's like wearing sweat pants that are stylish!!

If you have an Old Navy in your area, they were having a good sale on maternity jeans too. I bought a pair on clearance for $5 last week. The jeans are kind of long, but hey for $5, can't pass that up. I bought another pair of jeans for $20 that keep sliding down, so I don't know if I got the wrong size or what. I love wearing my maternity leggings from Motherhood Maternity, oh my goodness, they are so comfy. I'm going to shop around for shirts just to go with those leggings :)


----------



## mama.luv

The Alchemist said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> I did not know about this thread. I'm always stalking the Trimester threads and the Twins/Multiples threads and overlooked this section.
> 
> I'm 33, DH is 34. I have a 16yr old son and DH has a 7yr old daughter. We are expecting fraternal twins on Nov 24th, but I'm sure they will be born a couple of weeks before then.
> 
> I noticed some of you guys are talking about working out during your pregnancy, well I planned on doing that as I was working out 3 times a week pre-pregnancy. BUT, I'm tired all of the time and just want to lay down. Thank goodness, I haven't put on any pounds yet. All I want to eat is fruits and salads, so I guess that's why. Ok, I won't blab on too much. It's going to be nice chatting with you guys throughout this pregnancy :)
> 
> Welcome! We have the same EDD and the same symptoms (tired all of the time so can't even work out), and crave fruits and salads. I was going to have a fraternal twin too but one sac was empty. So funny how similar we both are as far as pregnancy. Once my energy comes back, I plan on working out again. What happened to me was I had started doing the 30 day squat challenge. Didn't get too far, just to day 10 I think. Then felt dizzy, and then found out why: 11w pregnant (at the time) and I was on the pills and getting periods too.
> 
> Anyway, welcome : flower:Click to expand...

 OMG, you got preggers while on the pill. I was on the pill for 15yrs and when I finally got off, I didn't even have a period for 6 months. I guess taking it for all of those years really messed up my system. Sorry to hear about your vanishing twin. The Doc told me that several pregnancies start off as a twin pregnancy but one vanishes and the person may never know it was there, especially if they get their first scan late in the 1st trimester. 

I plan on walking for 30 min like 3 times a week. I keep saying I'm going to start but never dol..lol. I took a 30min walk at work yesterday, so I'm happy about that :) I told my hubby I will go to the gym with him and just walk on the treadmill, but he stays for too long, so that won't work. All I like to do is just lay down and watch tv. I don't even like cooking or cleaning anymore. I really need to get my energy back...lol


----------



## luna_19

Alchemist I had a vanishing twin too, unfortunately we did have an early scan at 6 weeks and everything looked fine so spent another 6 weeks thinking we were having twins :(

Welcome mama :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama.luv - wow, I had no idea that some pregnancies start out as twins but one vanish. That is interesting. And more interesting is the sac just gets absorbed back into the uterus and not expelled. Amazing what the human body, especially a female's body can do. We're so much more interesting and better looking than males, lol! I get you on the work out and feeling tired though. I wanna knock out by 9pm oppose to my usual 12-1am. I now take naps when I'm normally not a napper. Anyway, I'm Saturn for my energy to kick back up. They say by 2nd trimester. Once that happens, I'm starting back on my workouts and some pelvic exercises. 

Luna - I'm sorry about your twin! I was sad about it too but then things happen for a reason so I got over it. Maybe next time you'll get lucky with twins <3


----------



## mama.luv

I wish I can go to bed at 9pm. I'm still on my old schedule of going to bed after midnight. I only work 2 1/2 days a week, so when I'm off, I always stay up late and sleep in til about 10am. Then I may take a nap after I stuff my face :) I really need to start putting myself on a regular sleeping schedule. 

Do you guys use a Sonoline B to hear your baby's heartbeat? If so, how often do you guys use it?


----------



## The Alchemist

I don't have one of those. Don't even know how much it costs.


----------



## mama.luv

Oh I bought one for $50 online. I use it every other day. I'm just trying to get an idea of how often people use them. I never knew about a fetal doppler until I got on this website, it was the best thing I bought this year :)


----------



## therealdalia

I hope everyone is having a nice holiday weekend!

Mama.luv: welcome to the group! . $5 maternity jeans is a great buy...thanks for the tip! Too bad the Old Navy stores in my area don't have a maternity section. Humbug. I might get some online though...are the maternity jeans from Old Navy true to their regular sizes?

Alchemist: The gown is taking up way too much space. I will miss it, but think my daughter wouldn't like it. I get Facebook posts for popular vintage gowns fro. 50s-80s ... Those gowns were the bomb back then but a hot mess today, lol. I figure I should just sell it while it's still in style.

Wantb: OMG...me too! It is so nice to sit down and breathe in a pair of jeans again. I got some from destination maternity and LOVE IT! I am still debating over whether I should get another pair though. I got a maternity bathing suit too and maternity clothing is so precious.


----------



## luna_19

I got the demi panel jeans at old navy and I fit an 8 which is my usual size :)
They are soooo comfy!

I was going to check out value village for clothes soon, I found some tops I like but haven't been able to find any skirts or dresses that didn't cost a fortune


----------



## mama.luv

therealdalia said:


> I hope everyone is having a nice holiday weekend!
> 
> Mama.luv: welcome to the group! . $5 maternity jeans is a great buy...thanks for the tip! Too bad the Old Navy stores in my area don't have a maternity section. Humbug. I might get some online though...are the maternity jeans from Old Navy true to their regular sizes?
> 
> Alchemist: The gown is taking up way too much space. I will miss it, but think my daughter wouldn't like it. I get Facebook posts for popular vintage gowns fro. 50s-80s ... Those gowns were the bomb back then but a hot mess today, lol. I figure I should just sell it while it's still in style.
> 
> Wantb: OMG...me too! It is so nice to sit down and breathe in a pair of jeans again. I got some from destination maternity and LOVE IT! I am still debating over whether I should get another pair though. I got a maternity bathing suit too and maternity clothing is so precious.

I feel you on the wedding dress. I thought I was going to be able to sell mine but I just can't give it up yet. As a matter of fact, my dress is still in the trunk of my car from when I got married. It's been almost 2 years...lmao.


----------



## missjenn

Hi ladies!!!! Happy Tuesday...I had a long weekend and enjoyed it very much!

Welcome mama.luv! Congrats on the twins!!! 

I am up almost 8 pounds as of today. My jeans still fit but like wantb they are uncomfortable when I sit down...like the just squish into the worst spot! So...I think I will need to invest in my first pair of maternity pants. 

I was home this weekend visiting and apparently I'm having a boy cause my butt looks bigger! Damit...I thought my butt was holding shape...maybe not!

My heart burn has gotten incredibly bad and Im starting to get some acid reflux now.

That's funny that your wedding dress has been in your trunk for two years...lol...I think that means you might be okay to sell it ! 

I'm just hoping that my wedding dress is going to fit...it still has not come in and my wedding is July 6th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

June 12th...hurry up so we can find out what we are having!!!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

The Alchemist said:


> I don't know about you ladies but my dizzy spells sometimes are bad. When I get up from bed or chair, even slowly, my head starts spinning and things go dark and it takes a few seconds for it to clear up. That's orthostatic hypotension.
> 
> Anybody's heart beat stronger? While in resting, I mean. Then I find myself can't breathe and have to take in deep long breaths.
> 
> I'll be honest about something, though. I don't like being pregnant. My first I was in pain and ill all the time. This one, I'm tired, hips and lower Back hurt at the most random moments and it HURTS. I reeeaally hope things calm down so I can say I enjoy pregnancy.

You are describing me exactly....this is my first pregnancy and Im really glad Im going to be a mom, but I DO NOT like being pregnant. I dont like what it does to my body, so many things. Now that Im in 2nd tri Im starting to be more positive, but, I still dont enjoy it, Im glad Im not the only one.



mama.luv said:


> I did not know about this thread. I'm always stalking the Trimester threads and the Twins/Multiples threads and overlooked this section.
> 
> I'm 33, DH is 34. I have a 16yr old son and DH has a 7yr old daughter. We are expecting fraternal twins on Nov 24th, but I'm sure they will be born a couple of weeks before then.
> 
> I noticed some of you guys are talking about working out during your pregnancy, well I planned on doing that as I was working out 3 times a week pre-pregnancy. BUT, I'm tired all of the time and just want to lay down. Thank goodness, I haven't put on any pounds yet. All I want to eat is fruits and salads, so I guess that's why. Ok, I won't blab on too much. It's going to be nice chatting with you guys throughout this pregnancy :)

Welcome, its great to have you!!! Working out is just now starting to get easier, I slept my first 1tri all the time and now im 17 weeks and starting to feel a bit normal, but now Im getting light headed a lot,s o...its a trade off. But so glad youre here and twins!!! so awesome


AFM- Move went GREAT! Couldnt have asked for anything better, but it definitely let me know what my body could handle and what it cant. Im EXHAUSTED! But so glad its done and everythings taken care of. It feels like home already and its so fun to think its where we'll be bringing our baby boy home :)

Still feeling light headed every now and then, but other than that, things are good. Ill take today to rest after moving and get back to working out :)

Hope you ladies had a great weekend!


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockinmomtobe - you're not the only one. Many women feel this way. Some never just find that they like being pregnant. I like the concept of pregnancy, carrying a Lil life in you. It's the horrible, painful, achy changes that I don't enjoy. Thankfully, I'm beginning to feel a tad better though. Think my energy is starting to kick back up. Hopefully my libido will kick back up because poor OH has been doing manual labor - lol!


----------



## mama.luv

LOL. My libido is way up there but DH is too scared to do anything...grrrr

Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day. I had to work all day but it still turned out cool. Our cafeteria had a feast for the day, so I was able to stuff my face with bbq and sweets. Oh and watermelon too :) Yummy


----------



## The Alchemist

Yeah and with my luck, my libido might kick back up right when I'm huge and OH won't wanna do it then. Men.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

The sex drive is something Im glad to have back. Ive talked about it a little bit, but it was GONE! in the first trimester. Its back now and its soooo strange. My body has gone through some serious changes since then and with how self conscious I feel sometimes it makes things different is all....but at least OH still wants to lol :happydance:


----------



## wantb502

My sex drive is still practically non existent. I was like a 16 year old boy before pregnancy and now I'd rather just go to bed! TMI: we DTD yesterday and I had to change positions constantly because it was so uncomfortable. Finally, when I found a position that kind of worked I could feel my uterus and baby move up and off to my right a little. It's was so weird feeling. After, I could feel the hardness of the baby, like its back or something. It's hard to describe? Maybe just the firmness of my uterus (but it wasnt firm on the left) It was kind of neat though. I even tried to hear the heart beat with my stethoscope to no avail. 

Anyone else have issues with feeling like the baby is jostled and repositioned a little after bd?


----------



## The Alchemist

Nah. Never had that feeling. Or....well, by then when I was pregnant with dd, I was already big and OH didn't want to "hurt the baby" so...don't have an interesting answer lol.


----------



## therealdalia

What are you ladies talking about? My sex drive was out of control since Day 1 of my pregnancy. Too bad my hubby is borderline asexual and would prefer to cuddle -- which is fine by me....sometimes.

Missjenn...a growing booty points to a baby boy? Wow! I must be having a boy then too. I don't know why my hips got soooo wide. I am excited to hear the results of your gender appointment!

Alchemist...it's funny you say that. I am 31 and this is my first pregnancy. I was a late bloomer out of pure fear, but in reality, I LOVE being pregnant. Love it. I can't wait until my next pregnancy because it's a great experience. I hope I don't speak too soon!


----------



## The Alchemist

Therealdalia - girl, I'm glad you enjoy it. It's hard to fully enjoy it when things ache and crack. First pregnancy involved some bleeding. I forgot the nameto what had happened to me but I was put on bedrest. Then the nausea+ vomiting all day. Chicken and fish.stank baaaaaad! Lol! BUUUT, I can say this time, it's been nice to me haha. No other symptoms besides the fatigue, which is subsiding. There's the occasional hip pain. This pregnancy, I think I can say I kinda enjoy it. Yeah....


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> What are you ladies talking about? My sex drive was out of control since Day 1 of my pregnancy. Too bad my hubby is borderline asexual and would prefer to cuddle -- which is fine by me....sometimes.
> 
> Missjenn...a growing booty points to a baby boy? Wow! I must be having a boy then too. I don't know why my hips got soooo wide. I am excited to hear the results of your gender appointment!
> 
> Alchemist...it's funny you say that. I am 31 and this is my first pregnancy. I was a late bloomer out of pure fear, but in reality, I LOVE being pregnant. Love it. I can't wait until my next pregnancy because it's a great experience. I hope I don't speak too soon!

I love being pregnant too...but I had no issues....no sickness..no nothing...just heart burn...knock on wood! I guess Im one of the luck ones! I still do not feel pregnant...so I still have alot of anxiety in regards to whether or not baby is okay in there but Im staying way more positive now than before.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Pregnancys different for everyone bits why I'm do grateful these boards exist. 
Here's my 17 week bump. I'm huge!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## luna_19

looking good :) 
My belly definitely popped out this past week :blush:

I'm enjoying pregnancy so far despite being horribly sick for the first part


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Pregnancys different for everyone bits why I'm do grateful these boards exist.
> Here's my 17 week bump. I'm huge!!

Love it girl!! You're going to look awesome in summer dresses!!!


----------



## mama.luv

Nice bump :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Nice bump, rockin! I don't have much to show yet boooo


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks ladies. You all always make me feel good. Clearly when I update from my phone I don't pay attention to what I'm writing. Sorry for all the typos in the previous post lol:haha:


----------



## therealdalia

rockinmom - Cute bump!

As for me, I swear my bump hardened overnight! I keep feeling the baby's head or body or something in the form of hard lumps on my belly -- either on the right side or left side. Sometimes the "lump" disappears completely and it is super weird! I have been in awe all day feeling for the lump because it makes me feel like I'm touching my baby. I made my husband touch it three times and he never says no (which is so cute). I can't wait to feel it move. Either way, I hope this is normal!


----------



## The Alchemist

How far along are you, Therealdalia? You don't have a ticker so I wasn't able to be nosy hehe.


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> rockinmom - Cute bump!
> 
> As for me, I swear my bump hardened overnight! I keep feeling the baby's head or body or something in the form of hard lumps on my belly -- either on the right side or left side. Sometimes the "lump" disappears completely and it is super weird! I have been in awe all day feeling for the lump because it makes me feel like I'm touching my baby. I made my husband touch it three times and he never says no (which is so cute). I can't wait to feel it move. Either way, I hope this is normal!

Wow...I am jealous!!! I'm over 18 weeks and havent felt anything yet! :wacko:


----------



## therealdalia

Alchemist - I am 14w 3d. How do I add a ticker?

Missjenn - I am not 100% sure whether or not the weird movements are the baby, but I'm certainly feeling some strange lumps with my hands!


----------



## bluebell2012

therealdalia said:


> Alchemist - I am 14w 3d. How do I add a ticker?
> 
> Missjenn - I am not 100% sure whether or not the weird movements are the baby, but I'm certainly feeling some strange lumps with my hands!

https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers&MsdVisit=1

Is the link you can use for a ticker or you can just click on my ticker and be brought there. 

Yes what you are feeling is normal, you will feel it on the inside before that outside unless you are around 20 weeks then you should be able to feel it outside too when it moves.

:) enjoy


----------



## The Alchemist

therealdalia said:


> Alchemist - I am 14w 3d. How do I add a ticker?
> 
> Missjenn - I am not 100% sure whether or not the weird movements are the baby, but I'm certainly feeling some strange lumps with my hands!

Oh you're right behind me :) I'm 14+4. Oh and to add the ticker you can click on mine, it'll lead you to the site. Or you can google keywords like "pregnancy ticker" or "week by week pregnancy ticker" or whatever. There are several sites that generates tickers.


----------



## therealdalia

Thanks! 

Did any of you guys notice the spam post that was in here? I couldn't tell whether it was spam or real but I guess it was spam because admin deleted if with a quickness!


----------



## missjenn

Did not notice the spam post.

I have been feeling little things almost like bubbles? Just every now and then and I will think to myself...is that the baby...but to be honest..I dont think it is...although it would be cool if it was!


----------



## The Alchemist

I've felt those bubbles or popcorn popping inside a couple of days ago. It's baby dancing inside. He/she was doing that all day long. Since then, none yet. Waiting for a proper movement and a proper bump.


----------



## mama.luv

You guys are lucky, I don't feel anything but round ligament pain. I have a Doc appt on Tues and I can't wait because I have so many questions for the midwife. I have been reading online about an incompetent cervix and how it's common to have in a twin pregnancy. I'm nervous about that cause if they don't find it in time, I can have a second trimester loss. So I basically put myself on bedrest while I'm off from work , to take pressure off the cervix :) I'm crazy I know. I need to stay off google cause I'm always finding things to worry about. On a positive note, we go for a private scan today to determine the gender of our babies, so I'm excited about that. I will post an update later.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama.luv - I know, google is horrible but hey, doesn't hurt to ask. And be sure to come back and tell us what gender they are! That's always an exiting, anticipatory moment. I can't wait to find out mine. Most guesses are leaning towards boy. But i don't care either way.


----------



## luna_19

Mama your doctor should be checking the length of your cervix by ultrasound regularly after 20 weeks
If they haven't talked to you about it you should definitely ask! When we were originally expecting twins I was going to have way closer monitoring than I am now with just one.

Oh and just an interesting story, I know a girl on here that just had her twins at 36 weeks, her cervix was less than 5mm (it should be around 4cm or 40mm) ever since around 28 weeks and she was still able to keep them baking :)


----------



## mama.luv

Luna, I emailed my doctor about it and he said the midwife will check the length this coming Tues. I was really nervous cause I was reading on another blog that a woman expecting twins went for her 18 wk anatomy scan and they found out her cervix was short and her babies could of came out any day but they caught it in time. I never knew about this stuff, so I guess it's a good thing I did learn about an incompetent cervix, because now I can make sure they check me during each visit.


----------



## missjenn

Luna, when do we get to see the bump  You mentioned that you had popped :)


----------



## luna_19

you're in luck that I'm on my computer right now ;) 
This is 16 weeks
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missjenn

luna_19 said:


> you're in luck that I'm on my computer right now ;)
> This is 16 weeks

You look fabulous!!!! I think we have the same tattoo!


----------



## mama.luv

Hey ladies, just wanted to give an update from our gender scan. We are having two girls :) It took the technician forever to study the parts and she tried to explain lines she was looking at. I couldn't see what she was talking about, but I took her word for it. DH won't believe it until we have the gender scan with our Doc at 20wks.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1370056060149.jpg
File size: 186.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nariah01

Hey everyone! So I know most people probably join this once they find out their prego but I joined this forum a bit late. 

So I am 23, and DH is 26, and no I won't be offended if anyone points out how young we are. You wouldn't be the first. :thumbup:

This is our first baby, we only tried for about a month, it all happened so fast, guess we were maybe to excited and *coughs*:blush: enthusiastic?

We are due November 29, day after thanksgiving. I haven't gone in for my second ultrasound to see what we are having but I have a feeling its a boy. Dunno why I just do, and as much as I want a little girl I will be happy with a boy too. Just so darn happy to be pregnant, now that I am not throwing up everywhere.lol


----------



## missjenn

18 Weeks and 3 Days....My boobs need to stop growing!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3294.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## therealdalia

Missjenn and Luna...you guys have such adorable bumps!

Hi Nariah...welcome!  Isn't it amazing how fertile we are once we actually "try"?

Mamaluv...two little princesses sounds super exciting. I can't wait until I find out the gender.


----------



## luna_19

very cute missjen :) I think my boobs just went through another growth spurt too :dohh: I still fit into my D cup bras for now so that's good I guess

Hi nariah :) You're so lucky to get preg so quickly, it took us more than a year

oh and missjen I hope your tattoo is nicer than mine. Mine is just some black design that I got done when I was 16 at the type of place that will do a tattoo for a 16 year old without a parent's permission. It has a lot of scar tissue so isn't fully black, I've had it done over a few times but it's still pretty ugly. Luckily it's only visible when I wear a bikini or when I roll my pregnancy pants down to take a belly picture :haha: Also good that I don't really care if it gets all ruined when I get huge ;)


----------



## Nariah01

Well I figure we are one of the lucky ones who don't have to try to much to get pregnant. I can't imagine how hard it must have been trying for a year. I got so impatient just waiting the month to see if it worked or not I don't think I would have lasted a year. I'm happy for this gift, and happy for all you other ladies who have gotten pregnant, and keep my fingers crossed for the rest who are still trying.


----------



## missjenn

luna_19 said:


> very cute missjen :) I think my boobs just went through another growth spurt too :dohh: I still fit into my D cup bras for now so that's good I guess
> 
> Hi nariah :) You're so lucky to get preg so quickly, it took us more than a year
> 
> oh and missjen I hope your tattoo is nicer than mine. Mine is just some black design that I got done when I was 16 at the type of place that will do a tattoo for a 16 year old without a parent's permission. It has a lot of scar tissue so isn't fully black, I've had it done over a few times but it's still pretty ugly. Luckily it's only visible when I wear a bikini or when I roll my pregnancy pants down to take a belly picture :haha: Also good that I don't really care if it gets all ruined when I get huge ;)

My boobs seriously need to just stop growing!! I need a boob reduction like yesterday!!! 

Mine is a rose...light blue and green...I thought that's what yours was too actually...hard to tell...I assume mine will probably be distorted in a couple more months...who knows!


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to give an update from our gender scan. We are having two girls :) It took the technician forever to study the parts and she tried to explain lines she was looking at. I couldn't see what she was talking about, but I took her word for it. DH won't believe it until we have the gender scan with our Doc at 20wks.

Congrats on the girlies!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama.luv - congrats on your twin girls! Imagine that. Two names to think of lol. 

Nariah - congrats on your super quick bfp! Lucky you!

Nice bumps, ladies. My bump went through a growth spurt just a couple of days ago. Thought it was due to bloat but nope. Anyway, I can't chime in on boobs. Mine didn't grow. Don't think it will. They're just full looking.


----------



## therealdalia

Is it normal to have temper tantrums during pregnancy as part of that whole "hormonal" thing?

I went ballistic on my husband for NO reason (he politely disagreed with me) and feel horrible. :-(.


----------



## missjenn

Yup!!! I have had a few of them!!!!


----------



## mama.luv

I haven't been on in a few days. You guys have been talking about some interesting things. lol. Well let's start with boobs, mine has grew and I welcome them to grow even more :) My boobs are still sore, how about you guys? Nice bumps ladies. I need to post a pic of mine but I'm at work til tomorrow night, so sometime this week. @therealdalia, I get snappy all of the time with DH. He calls me "snapping turtle." lol. I hope you guys are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## luna_19

see I try to tell my hubby that my hormones haven't been too bad! I haven't had any major blow ups at him but occasionally will start crying for no apparent reason :blush:

My boobs are not nearly as sore as in the beginning, they have their sore days though and my nips are sooooooo sensitive


----------



## The Alchemist

Actually this second pregnancy has been really good. No tantrums or Blowing up at OH for funny reasons. totally different from the first pregnancy. I was really emotional, sensitive, needy, and insecure the first time. I'm so much more relaxed now. I mean I was a real bitch the first time lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh but with this one, I DID cry during an action scene watching Iron Man 3!


----------



## mama.luv

Lol. I get choked up during a lot of shows now, especially the Extreme Home Makeover shows.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> hey ladies, just wanted to give an update from our gender scan. We are having two girls :) it took the technician forever to study the parts and she tried to explain lines she was looking at. I couldn't see what she was talking about, but i took her word for it. Dh won't believe it until we have the gender scan with our doc at 20wks.

HOW EXCITING!!! Congrats!! Does anyone else know what theyre having yet? 1 boy & 2 girls so far??



nariah01 said:


> hey everyone! So i know most people probably join this once they find out their prego but i joined this forum a bit late.
> 
> So i am 23, and dh is 26, and no i won't be offended if anyone points out how young we are. You wouldn't be the first. :thumbup:
> 
> This is our first baby, we only tried for about a month, it all happened so fast, guess we were maybe to excited and *coughs*:blush: Enthusiastic?
> 
> We are due november 29, day after thanksgiving. I haven't gone in for my second ultrasound to see what we are having but i have a feeling its a boy. Dunno why i just do, and as much as i want a little girl i will be happy with a boy too. Just so darn happy to be pregnant, now that i am not throwing up everywhere.lol

Welcome! OH and and I only tried for 2 months, so it looks like we're some of the lucky ones. Glad youre here :)



missjenn said:


> 18 weeks and 3 days....my boobs need to stop growing!!!!

I WISH my boobs were growing. Theyre a bit bigger, but nothing noticable. Im worried they arent doing what theyre supposed to :(



therealdalia said:


> is it normal to have temper tantrums during pregnancy as part of that whole "hormonal" thing?
> 
> I went ballistic on my husband for no reason (he politely disagreed with me) and feel horrible. :-(.

Um yes, my poor OH gets an earful about once a week and I SWEAR if he leaves the seat up again one more time I might actually cause physical pain!

Speaking of emotional tv shows....Does anyone else watch Game of Thrones? I wont give anything away, but Sundays episode was so terrible to watch being pregnant. I had nightmares :( I need a TV screener lol

In other news....not much going on, its been decent weather, so Ive been out walking quite a bit. Its amazing the difference in attitude I can feel when that happens. Anyone thought about registering for baby things yet? I dont know if its too early to do in the next few weeks...thoughts? Ladies with kids already, when did you do it?
Hope everyones doing well :hugs:


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 
I'm 18 weeks today. I still have 3 weeks to wait until we can find out the sex. It's driving me bonkers!!! 
Rockinmomtobe - if it makes you feel better my boobs hardly changed at all in my first pregnancy. But they obviously did what was necessary as I breastfed for 10 months. 

We don't have baby registry's in the UK. Wish we did as baby stuff is expensive!!


----------



## missjenn

I've bought all my stuff second hand!


----------



## whittnie117

Hey ladies, sorry I have been away for so long. I've been going through a tough time with being pregnant with a chronic illness and no meds. 

I hope you are all doing well.

Congrats mama luv on your twin girls. That must be so exciting.

My boobs have grown a lot too. I was in a 44 ddd to start and I was in a G before week 10. Now I am popping out of the Gs. I am going to have to special order soon.

Also, I find out the gender on Thursday in a private scan. That will be fun. I can start buying gender specific stuff and get better deals. Gender neutral is a lot more expensive.Though I already have three huge plastic bins filled with baby stuff. I even have a small children's library started. I just can't help myself. 

I am starting to feel a bit better now, hopefully I can make it online a lot more now.

Also, welcome to the ladies who have joined since my little hiatus started.


----------



## The Alchemist

Baby things are definitely expensive. They shouldn't be because these little creatures grow so quickly, which is why I, and some other parents, buy baby clothes a size larger.

Anyway, my anatomy scan is on the 26th of June. I'll be 19 weeks by then. Most every one I know guessed boy based on my symptoms (or lack of) and my cravings for spicy food. I will let you all know what it is!


----------



## The Alchemist

Yep, I'm a second hander too. The majority of dd's clothes/shoes/accessories are second hand that my sil bought from a consignment. It's awesome stuff with awesome cheap prices. A dress was just 2 dollars and still looked new. Are there anything like that in UK/other countries?


----------



## hayleyE

Can i join here :D Due November 11th with Baby number 4 X


----------



## wantb502

Holy crap! I've missed like 2 weeks! I can't believe that I accidentally unsubscribed and didn't realize it!

Glad everyone is doing well! Twin girls... Awesome! Have you picked out names yet?!?

Boobs: mine continue to GROW!
I'm am busting out of my 34DDDs already. They itch and still hurt a lot. I thought the pain was suppose to ease... Guess I'm still waiting. 

Regarding movement: im still feeling pretty infrequent flutters but can't wait for the obvious kick saying "I'm here"!

Mood: still an emotional wreck. I'm a weepy mess.oh well...

Our next scan is the 25th at 18 weeks. I can't wait. I feel like I'm having a boy but I think it's because everyone is telling me I am based on symptoms...
Or lack of them. I painted the baby room tan and brown last weekend... By myself. It was tough work but I'm very happy it's done and it looks great. I'm going to post my bump pic but it will probably be sideways.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

hayleyE said:


> Can i join here :D Due November 11th with Baby number 4 X

Of course!!! #4?? You must be an expert!! So great to have you & congrats :)



wantb502 said:


> Holy crap! I've missed like 2 weeks! I can't believe that I accidentally unsubscribed and didn't realize it!
> 
> Glad everyone is doing well! Twin girls... Awesome! Have you picked out names yet?!?
> 
> Boobs: mine continue to GROW!
> I'm am busting out of my 34DDDs already. They itch and still hurt a lot. I thought the pain was suppose to ease... Guess I'm still waiting.
> 
> Regarding movement: im still feeling pretty infrequent flutters but can't wait for the obvious kick saying "I'm here"!
> 
> Mood: still an emotional wreck. I'm a weepy mess.oh well...
> 
> Our next scan is the 25th at 18 weeks. I can't wait. I feel like I'm having a boy but I think it's because everyone is telling me I am based on symptoms...
> Or lack of them. I painted the baby room tan and brown last weekend... By myself. It was tough work but I'm very happy it's done and it looks great. I'm going to post my bump pic but it will probably be sideways.

We missed you!! 
LOOOOOVE your adorable bump
Dont let the symptom thing fool you....I had tons of symptoms, still do and we're having a boy :) 
My boobs are itchy too, just not growing lol. Although I wish they were. 
Ive noticed if I crop my pictures before I attach them, they post the right way...dont know why, but thats my trick.

AFM- OH and I havent bought anything yet, aside from a few clothes. Baby room is already a blue-ish color...I wouldnt have picked it, but itll work. I think since this is the first grandbaby on OHs side that we're going to be super spoiled. His family is big and super excited. And its only the second on my side, so...I think we're going to get very luck.

Heres my thing of the week.....we were talking about being emotional....I had a full on hysterical meltdown last night and OH looked at me and says 'honey, I love you, but youre being completely hormonal and tomorrow youre going to wish you didnt do this' and of course i got mad and cried more....but he was right :dohh: and I hate it. BASKET CASE!!!! Ive just been suuuuuper emotional the last few days and Ive had enough!

Thats all for now. Tired today, looking forward to going home and relaxing under the covers...ridiculous, but true. Stupid weather.


----------



## luna_19

welcome hayley :)

we haven't bought anything yet. I think we're going to get spoiled too since this is the first grandbaby for hubby's parents. Probably not so much on my side because my brother and sil are also expecting, they are due three days after us :haha:
We do almost have our spare bedroom cleaned out though so that's something! It's already painted a really light green which I like so I'm just going to leave it and paint a mural on the wall :)


----------



## The Alchemist

We just moved into our new apartment and have yet to organize the kids room. I'm just too tired from cleaning and scrubbing. Blah! 

Welcome, Hayley! Hope you're feeling good. Or better than me lol.

Last night, I got up to pee 7 times. So, so tired.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

OMG youre just like me. Ive been telling people I dont sleep anymore, I just pee and nap. Im up every hour or hour and a half. I just keep reminding myself that hopefully its good preparation for when our little guy gets here......BUT ITS EXHAUSTING!


----------



## luna_19

I have to get up to pee every 2 hours or so too :(


----------



## hayleyE

thanks girls :D


Im also peeing every 2 hours. What is everyones weight like? I have gained 10lbs now , i think maybe there is 5 lbs in each butt cheek! lol


----------



## luna_19

I had gained 12 at my 15 week appointment. I like to think at least some of it is boobs ;)

(oh and just for perspective I gained 5 lbs between 4 and 7 weeks so it really has evened out since then :) )


----------



## hayleyE

oh yes my boobs are looking good or so the OH says! lol This is my first pregnancy where i haven't shovelled everything possible in to my mouth apart from revels! Cant get enough of them!


----------



## missjenn

My parents have been great and have bought us a ton of stuff for the baby! They have been super helpful! 

My only symptoms are CRAZY heart burn...the bump...and more emotional!

Wantb...you look amazing! Love it!!!

We find out the sex next Thursday...hurry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantb502

I pee constantly too! I'm exhausted when I wake up because of all the up and down. I've gained about 7 pounds. I'm 15 weeks 3 days. I feel like a house...I've been trying to walk 4-5 days a week for an hour +, but I've no will lower when it comes to food. I can't say no to anything bad for me! I even have a hard time saying no to seconds!


----------



## missjenn

Im up about 9-10 pounds now and feel massive...just a heavy feeling really that doesnt go away. 

I still walk 6-7 days a week for 30-40 minutes but like wantb...I love to eat and rarely say no!


----------



## mama.luv

I gained about 6lbs so far. I'm still picky when it comes to food. I may crave something but will just pick at it. Like for example, I was craving Chinese food the other day, so I went to Panda Express and got me a two item plate. I only picked at it and didn't want anymore. Had to give the left overs to my son. I can eat lots of fruit, sweets and salads though.


----------



## whittnie117

At my last appointment I was up 15 pounds, I am a big girl to begin with, but I am pretty sure a lot of that went to the boobs. Up 3 sizes and they are super heavy. OH says they must weigh 15 lbs EACH. I am sure I am already at 20 lbs gained. I have just been eating so much. If I don't eat every 2 or three hours I start to get shaky and almost pass out. I have to figure a way to get it under control. I don't want to end up like my mom who, in all her pregnancies, gained at least 50-70 lbs. She gained 70 with me.

As for using the restroom, I am rushing every hour or two. I feel silly when I am like, "get out of the way" My sleep is also disturbed by the many potty breaks.


----------



## mama.luv

Oh as far as going to pee. I have to drink twice as much water since I'm expecting twins, so I pee like twice an hour. I'm drinking a gallon of water a day.


----------



## wantb502

I would float away if I drank 1 gallon a day! No wonder you haven't gained too much weight...you are drinking a ton of water! That was my secret when I lost weight last year...water and veggies.


----------



## mama.luv

Believe me, drinking a gallon is not easy. Before I got preggers, I used to love drinking water. Now it has a weird taste to me, so I have to squeeze in some lemon before I drink it. Are you guys using anything to prevent stretch marks?


----------



## wantb502

mama.luv said:


> Believe me, drinking a gallon is not easy. Before I got preggers, I used to love drinking water. Now it has a weird taste to me, so I have to squeeze in some lemon before I drink it. Are you guys using anything to prevent stretch marks?

My friend who is due in two weeks got me a pregnancy goodie bag.
Contents: palmers stretch mark cream (Shea butter) panty liners, hair ties, laxatives, tums, and a baby sling. I will probably use everything except I HOPE the laxatives:) 

So far I love the smell of the cream and she swears by it. She doesn't have a single stretch mark... But I think it's more hereditary than anything. I like to use it on my belly, back, hips, and especially these out of control boobs!


----------



## luna_19

I just have a cocoa butter lotion I'm using but I agree it's more genetics than anything


----------



## mama.luv

I also think it's genetics. I only have two tiny stretch marks above my belly button from my first pregnancy. I used olive oil every night during that pregnancy, so I don't know if that helped or just genetics. I don't recall seeing my mom with stretch marks.


----------



## The Alchemist

It's genetics! Every female in my family has had stretch marks from pregnancy. I hope i don't get knew ones this pregnancy, but it's whatever, tbh. I still have visible marks from last. I'm still gonna wear my bathing suit this summer. Dunno why, but I'm just more relaxed with this pregnancy. I'm Gonna wait until I truly pop before I wear it.


----------



## missjenn

I use bio oil every day (morning and before bed) on my stomach...hips...and boobs....I also believe it's genetics but am still going to continue this just in case it helps at all!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> Oh as far as going to pee. I have to drink twice as much water since I'm expecting twins, so I pee like twice an hour. I'm drinking a gallon of water a day.

I drink a gallon of water a day and Im not pregnant with twins, lol. The doctor told me at my 6 week appt it would help with weight.....it hasnt lol. 

Most of you know ive struggled with my weight, Im not sure why I thought pregnancy would be different. So far Ive gained 16 lbs....and thats with regular exercise AND being picky with food AND drinking a gallon of water a day. You always hear that some women are different....I guess thats just how it is. This has turned into a bit of a rant, but I want to know if you ladies have any suggestions. Heres what I had to eat yesterday coupled with a 3 mile brisk walk: breakfast: greek yogurt and apple for breakfast
AM snack: apple and 2TBSP peanut butter
Lunch: head of romaine lettuce with TBSP shredded cheese, croutons and salsa
PM Snack: handful of carrots and light ranch
Dinner: Soy tacos (seansoned veggies crumbles instead of meat) lettuce, cheese, brown rice & black beans
Nothing after dinner.....
now, dont get me wrong, Im not this good every single day, but 6 out of 7 days I am, and when Im not, its like...a cookie or a piece of candy.

I swear the pregnancy gods hate me. Any suggestions?


----------



## luna_19

If you are eating well, drinking plenty of water and exercising you are doing everything right. Everyone is different. Now really isn't the time to be worrying about weight gain :hugs:

I will get weighed next at my 19 week appointment and I guarantee I will have put on at least 15 pounds, maybe more. I also eat healthy exercise and drink plenty of water so just let it be.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> Oh as far as going to pee. I have to drink twice as much water since I'm expecting twins, so I pee like twice an hour. I'm drinking a gallon of water a day.
> 
> I drink a gallon of water a day and Im not pregnant with twins, lol. The doctor told me at my 6 week appt it would help with weight.....it hasnt lol.
> 
> Most of you know ive struggled with my weight, Im not sure why I thought pregnancy would be different. So far Ive gained 16 lbs....and thats with regular exercise AND being picky with food AND drinking a gallon of water a day. You always hear that some women are different....I guess thats just how it is. This has turned into a bit of a rant, but I want to know if you ladies have any suggestions. Heres what I had to eat yesterday coupled with a 3 mile brisk walk: breakfast: greek yogurt and apple for breakfast
> AM snack: apple and 2TBSP peanut butter
> Lunch: head of romaine lettuce with TBSP shredded cheese, croutons and salsa
> PM Snack: handful of carrots and light ranch
> Dinner: Soy tacos (seansoned veggies crumbles instead of meat) lettuce, cheese, brown rice & black beans
> Nothing after dinner.....
> now, dont get me wrong, Im not this good every single day, but 6 out of 7 days I am, and when Im not, its like...a cookie or a piece of candy.
> 
> I swear the pregnancy gods hate me. Any suggestions?Click to expand...

Wow! You are way better with your eating habits than I am! But...are you sure your eating enough? Sometimes 5-6 smaller meals help boost your metabolism. I pretty much eat 5-7 times throughout the day..healthy...and some junk for sure!


----------



## berniegroves

I have gained 11lbs so far and was already overweight to start with! Doh! 
It's because the only way I could keep morning sickness under control was to eat eat and eat some more! And exercise made me want to throw up so I stopped that at 5 weeks!! 
I'm now 18+3 and my sickness has finally stopped but I am hungry alllllll the time! I eat way too much chocolate! 
I'm going to start exercising again the week after next (my DH is away next week so I physically won't have a minute to exercise because I'll have my daughter 24/7) 

I'm hoping if I start exercising again I'll be able to get the weight gain under control! 

Rockinmomtobe- your diet sounds crazy healthy!! Maybe you are retaining water. I retained lots during my first pregnancy, but within a week of having DD it was all gone!!


----------



## mama.luv

@Rockinmomtobe, are you eating enough? That just doesn't seem like enough food to me. My stomach would be growling all day. Are you getting some whole grains in there? Maybe you can get a bowl of oatmeal in before you go to bed.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for ALL the great suggestions ladies....If Im hungry, I eat, definitely, but what I posted above was a very typical day. Im definitely hungrier than I was pre-pregnancy (there were no snacks then) so Ive changed that and sometimes Ill get hungry after dinner....but Ive had it drilled into my head for years not to eat after dinner, so I can work on that. And I could probably use some more whole grains, although all the pasta, bread, rice and toritllas I eat are whole grain. Oatmeal doesnt sound like a bad idea. :)

Thanks for making me feel better. Im being as healthy as I can and as long as Im doing that and exercising, I guess thats all I can really do. I just wasnt to be the best me I can for the baby.Seeing that scale go up is just really hard when Im doing what I think is right.

Thanks again for all your help :hugs:


----------



## wantb502

I totally agree with Luna. This is NOT the time to be stressing about weight. You are eating very healthy and exercising. The most important thing is that you are getting enough calories and the vitamins and nutrients you and your growing baby need. I think we all should just worry about it after pregnancy but maintain as healthy as eating habits as we can and continue to stay as active as possible.

I was on a very strict almost completely vegetarian with low carbs (rice,potatoes, etc.) before pregnancy. I ALWAYS stayed away from pizza, pastas, and cookies...now...watch out! Like I said...I have NO will power to the urge. I keep telling myself to stop, but then when its in front of me, I eat!

My DH bought me a Nike+ run watch for my birthday and its great because though I am walking, it tracks my calories, pace, and miles I've walked. I did 6 miles the other day and have been averaging about 400-600 calories a walk. I even strength trained yesterday!

I know I need to make better choices with my food, anyone have any suggestion to fight the URGE and my horrible lack of will power? Im worried my baby bump is actually a Pizza bump!


----------



## Murmers0110

Pizza bump! Hahahahaha your silly Jo! You will loose all your weight (post baby) so fast! I have no doubt in my mind. You won't stop till you do! Allow your self this time on your life to relax about your weight and food. Enjoy it.


----------



## therealdalia

I caught up on the last few pages and you guys are hilarious! Lots of great updates and cute baby bump photos. Glad to be back!


----------



## The Alchemist

Ha! I'm sitting here drinking tea and munching on crackers and cheese. 
On food, I think I'm eating okay. I definitely am eating way healthier this pregnancy compared to the first. My cravings with this are mostly fruits. 

I totally understand the wild cravings though! It's really hard to steer off of pies, pizzas, ice cream shakes, etc. I think though, by the end of the day, it's all in the mind. If I'm gonna eat pastries, I'd make sure that I'll have something healthy later. To compensate lol. Not good but wadya gonna do when your tongue and tummy wants chocolate, for example?!


----------



## The Alchemist

But hey, I'm still doing my squats every night + light jog/walk some days. That's good, no? Lol. Maybe I should buy a lock to the fridge +pantry :(


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> But hey, I'm still doing my squats every night + light jog/walk some days. That's good, no? Lol. Maybe I should buy a lock to the fridge +pantry :(

Hahha! Even when my husband use to hide the Girl Scout cookies, I would scavenge the house until I found them! A lock would never work! Hahaha! They only way I don't eat bad at home is to not bring it in the house. My lack of will power is at work!

I tried jogging a little today. I was an avid runner before pregnancy and really wanted to stick to it but I stopped taking my asthma and allergy medicine and my boobs weigh about 15 pounds each. Everytime I jog, I get short of breath and I feel like my boobs are going to hit the ground!


----------



## wantb502

Murmers0110 said:


> Pizza bump! Hahahahaha your silly Jo! You will loose all your weight (post baby) so fast! I have no doubt in my mind. You won't stop till you do! Allow your self this time on your life to relax about your weight and food. Enjoy it.

I love you Kristie! You are seriously the best sister in law a gal
Could ask for! I'm so lucky that I can ask you all the advise and gross questions!


----------



## missjenn

Oh cool! You and your sister in law are both on here!!! 

Now that you mention pizza bump...damn...now I think that's what mine is...lol...but an ice cream and candy one!


----------



## wantb502

Bahahha! Mine may be a pizza/Popsicle/chip bump!

My sister in law is due 1 month before us. It's great because I can ask her anything and she probably either been through it or has some sound advise! It's awesome. I can't wait for the cousins to play together!


----------



## mama.luv

Okay I said I was going to post a bump pic the other day and forgot. Here it is....
 



Attached Files:







15wkbump1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 6









15wkbump2.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5









15wkbump3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wantb502

Mama: your bump is so cute!!!


----------



## mama.luv

Thanks, I think it's small compared to the other bumps I have seen. But I'm definitely bigger than I was during my 1st pregnancy. I think I was this big at 7 months pregnant with my son.


----------



## wantb502

We're due the same time... I still look like I ate too much!


----------



## The Alchemist

I agree. Cute bump, mama!
I think I have a bump now. Err...at least it's somewhat noticeable now. I'll post later. I'll take a quick snap in the morning before breakfast, when I don't look as bloated after eating, hehe.


----------



## whittnie117

You're bump is adorable mama. I won't get a real bump til much later in pregnancy (fat giel problems, lol) I am so jealous of all your bumps!So cute. 

Rockin, don't stress about your weight too much, you're growing a whole person in there. 

Want, it is so nice you have someone to talk to in your personal life. 

As for me, I found out we're having a little boy! I went out and bought a ton of things.


----------



## mama.luv

@Whittnie, congrats on the boy. Did you have a private scan to find out the gender? I'm going to start buying stuff too. FYI ladies, if you are by a Babies R Us, they sent me an email, buy one get one 50% off on Pampers brand diapers and wipes. I think it's for 2 days only. I may just get two packs of diapers cause I know I will get a lot at my baby shower.


----------



## whittnie117

Also Babies R Us has 50% off their brand layettes and socks. Also go through their gear aisles, they had two pack and plays clearanced from 198 to 78 dollars with an additional 25% off. Great deal! Walmart had a bunch of onesies for 1$, I couldn't pass that up. Honestly not a fan of Walmart clothes but the clearance baby stuff was actually pretty decent, lots of carter's brand.

Thanks! I did have a private scan. Best 105 I have spent. I'll post photos when I can. On my Surface I can't use a cd, lol.


----------



## wantb502

Whit: that is awesome!!! Congrats on the baby boy!! I think we will have a lot of boys in our group...can't wait to see pictures;)

Anyone know the gender count right now?

My scan is in 2 weeks 4 days... I started my count down again. I can't believe it's already been 4 weeks since we saw our sweet baby. I'm getting anxious and want to see him/her (I think it's a him) now!


----------



## missjenn

Love the baby bump...its perfectly round!! Mine isnt so round...hope it gets there! Our gender scan is this Wednesday....I think its a girl...fiance thinks its a boy.


----------



## luna_19

Cute bump mama!

Congrats whittnie!

Sounds like I'm the only team yellow around here ;)


----------



## wantb502

I'm always curious how well this motherly intuition works. I wonder if we will be right in our gender guesses!


----------



## berniegroves

Whit - congrats on the boy!  enjoy all the shopping now!! 

Mama-your bump is adorable! Mine is already bigger than that lol!! 

Shall I try and pull a list together if everyone's due dates and then we can update the genders when known? We could put it on the front page. 
I still have 2 weeks until my gender scan!! It's killing me to wait so long!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

My anatomy scan is on the 26th this month. For some odd reason, I feel I can wait. I'm not going to think about it, that way, time will pass by quickly lol. Just gonna keep busy until the day comes.


----------



## therealdalia

Whit -- Thanks for sharing those awesome deals! It sucks that I'm too chicken to go shopping until I know the sex.

Mama.Luv....that is an adorable bump. It's so awesome that you're having two babies.

As for me, I've been away for a bit but nothing is new. They start construction on our house this week. The contractor's assistant asked if I was pregnant and I used it as an opportunity to announce that I hope the house is done before baby comes. I hope that I don't regret a huge renovation during pregnancy, but I guess it's better than doing it while the baby is here.


----------



## therealdalia

The Alchemist said:


> My anatomy scan is on the 26th this month. For some odd reason, I feel I can wait. I'm not going to think about it, that way, time will pass by quickly lol. Just gonna keep busy until the day comes.

OMG...my anatomy scan is on the 27th! I just found out on Friday that it is also the gender appointment so I am going to call the place and try to move the appointment up. Hahah!


----------



## berniegroves

My next scan is the 24th. Fingers crossed the baby cooperates and we can find out the sex!


----------



## The Alchemist

Therealdalia - wow that is a day after mine. I'll be finding out gender too. Buuuut, I'm not going to think about it. Day comes quicker if I take my mind off of it hehe. Today, we have a bbq to go to. It's going to be a nice, chill day with friends. Hope everybody enjoys their day/night.


----------



## mama.luv

My anatomy scan is on the 25th, I can't wait. Time is dragging. @thealchemist, lucky you, get to go to a bbq and all. I'm here stuck at work eating nasty food from the cafeteria....grrrrrr. Have fun :)


----------



## The Alchemist

@mama - eh...changed my mind about bbq. OH and I had a go and so I'm staying home for lunch. What an ass men can be. Ugh...


----------



## mama.luv

Awww, don't stress yourself out. You sound kind of like me. I'm quick to say, "ok forget it, I'm not going then." I think it's the Sagittarius in me :) Plus I don't like being around people that much, I'm more of a homebody. That's why I like working on Saturdays, so that can always be my excuse not to go anywhere :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Yeah I didn't really wanted to go. OH is a lil pushy about things. Then he calls me boring now. I said okay if so, go lol. I'm fine at home where it's peaceful and I have the house to myself. In an aquarius and he us too so two stubborn, fixed sign can clash at times. Speaking of signs, my baby will be a Sagittarius! Not that I'm super into astrology but it's just fun to know and read on.


----------



## whittnie117

Wow! We are going to have 4 gender reveals over 4 days. Did I get that right, the 24,25,26, and 27th? So exciting. Will there be anyone left except from our team yellow friends? 
I am excited to get a running gender total for our group. Not that it is super important what sex all the babies are, more important that they are all healthy, lively little wiggle worms. But it will be fun! 
I don't know if anyone else wants to do this, but does anyone want to start sharing what we purchase for the babies at any time? I think that would be fun. Maybe because I like shopping, lol. If no one else wants to, that's fine too!


----------



## mama.luv

Whittnie, I already found out the gender through a private scan at 14wks but we are going to know for sure on the 25th. Now for shopping, so far I bought two Orajel teething rings that were on clearance in the grocery store for $1. I looked online, and they usually go for $6-$9, so I'm happy I got a deal. Yesterday, I bought two mega packs of diapers from Babies R Us. I was going to buy some stuff from Gymboree.com but all of the good clearance stuff are sold out :( I also bought a Ju-Ju-Be Diaper bag from Woot.com, it was like 70% off. That's it so far. Let me know if you guys come across some deals.


----------



## whittnie117

Carter's has their 5$ and up sale right now. There are some cute items.


----------



## mama.luv

Oh great, we have a Carter's and Osh Kosh outlet over here. I think I will check them out this week.


----------



## wantb502

I'm the 5th in the 4 days: mines the 25th too!

I haven't bought anything, but my friend brought a ton of her stuff over today... Baby swing, bather, bassinet, and bouncer. She going to give us another bouncer and a pack n play (matching set with the swing). It's getting real!!


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> I'm the 5th in the 4 days: mines the 25th too!
> 
> I haven't bought anything, but my friend brought a ton of her stuff over today... Baby swing, bather, bassinet, and bouncer. She going to give us another bouncer and a pack n play (matching set with the swing). It's getting real!!

It's great to get hand-me-downs. We got a crib, stroller (single) and a bouncer from my aunt. But of course I will need a double stroller, which are soooo expensive....boooo. My mom's co-worker just had twins a year ago, and she's going to give me some stuff too.


----------



## luna_19

we haven't bought anything either but a friend of mine says she got me a big bag of stuff from someone she knows. Can't wait to see, she said all the clothes are so tiny and adorable <3

We'll probably pick up a nursery set once we can get our empty bookshelves moved out of the spare bedroom then probably will just wait and see what other people buy for us. I doubt we will need to buy a whole lot of anything else.

oh and a travel system at some point. mama twin stuff is so expensive! When we were expecting two we found also that so many things like the double pack n play and the double snap n go stroller weren't even available in Canada! You should see if there is a parents of multiples group in your area. There are tons of them everywhere and they often have swap meets so you can pick up some good deals :)


----------



## mama.luv

Good idea Luna, I'm going to look into finding some groups like that. Thanks :)


----------



## whittnie117

This is a long shot Mama, but I saw a double stroller clearanced at babies r us for 180. Now, whether yours has it or not is a toss up. They keep their clearanced gear in the box and not on display, you just have to find the red tag on the box.
I really want the Graco Modes stroller, but it is 400$ I don't think I can justify it when I can get a safe, reliable one for half that price.


----------



## mama.luv

I was just in Babies R Us yesterday and I didn't see anything. I'm just going to put it on my registry and hope someone buys it for us :) $400 is too much for a stroller. I remember when I had my son 16yrs ago, strollers were only like $150 or less.


----------



## whittnie117

Unfortunately, I don't believe I am going to have a baby shower. or make a registry. I only have 6 family members left alive, and maybe 3 friends. And most are men, lol. Most of the cost will go on us. Thankfully my mom is going to help with the crib and a rocking chair for me. I am tremendously grateful for that.


----------



## mama.luv

Well that's still good Whit. I have a big family and they really came through for me when I was pregnant with my son. But I think that's because I was only 16yrs old. Now things are more expensive. I don't think I will be getting three car seats like I did at that baby shower. I'm just grateful to get whatever they can afford. Anything helps. A rocking chair is a good idea, never thought about buying one.


----------



## berniegroves

I'm 19 weeks today! Can't believe it's going do fast!! Only 2 weeks until my scan now.

We haven't bought anything yet. We need a crib and a double stroller for my DD and the baby. We probably won't get anything bought for us which is a bummer, but it is what it is. 
I'd love to live in America where you all do baby showers! Must be do much fun!


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> Wow! We are going to have 4 gender reveals over 4 days. Did I get that right, the 24,25,26, and 27th? So exciting. Will there be anyone left except from our team yellow friends?
> I am excited to get a running gender total for our group. Not that it is super important what sex all the babies are, more important that they are all healthy, lively little wiggle worms. But it will be fun!
> I don't know if anyone else wants to do this, but does anyone want to start sharing what we purchase for the babies at any time? I think that would be fun. Maybe because I like shopping, lol. If no one else wants to, that's fine too!

We have our gender scan this Wed and doctor tells us Thursday morning!


----------



## whittnie117

Yay so exciting, missjenn!

I know what you mean bernie, It seems like just last week I was having my complications and worrying about my baby. That was actually almost 6-8 weeks ago. The time is flying so fast. I am just so happy to have seen my baby boy active and lively on my scan Thursday.And yea, I wish I could participate in the whole baby shower thing. If my friends were girls, perhaps. I just have my mom and sister.


----------



## missjenn

I can't wait to see my baby active on the scan too....to be honest...I have a touch of worry...but I think we all do! I haven't really felt much in terms of the baby moving so I hope to see activity!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

whittnie117 said:


> You're bump is adorable mama. I won't get a real bump til much later in pregnancy (fat giel problems, lol) I am so jealous of all your bumps!So cute.
> 
> Rockin, don't stress about your weight too much, you're growing a whole person in there.
> 
> Want, it is so nice you have someone to talk to in your personal life.
> 
> As for me, I found out we're having a little boy! I went out and bought a ton of things.

Thanks :) and CONGRATS on your baby boy sooo exciting!



missjenn said:


> Love the baby bump...its perfectly round!! Mine isnt so round...hope it gets there! Our gender scan is this Wednesday....I think its a girl...fiance thinks its a boy.

I cant wait to find out what youre having! Sometimes I feel like time is going too fast :(



berniegroves said:


> Whit - congrats on the boy!  enjoy all the shopping now!!
> 
> Mama-your bump is adorable! Mine is already bigger than that lol!!
> 
> Shall I try and pull a list together if everyone's due dates and then we can update the genders when known? We could put it on the front page.
> I still have 2 weeks until my gender scan!! It's killing me to wait so long!!!

I would be forever grateful if you or someone else could put together a list. I cant seem to keep up with you girls lol. I THINK we're at 2 boys and 2 girls....but I might be wrong and as for team yellow, Im not sure. So if anyone has the time to go through that would be wonderful.



missjenn said:


> I can't wait to see my baby active on the scan too....to be honest...I have a touch of worry...but I think we all do! I haven't really felt much in terms of the baby moving so I hope to see activity!

Dont worry, but I understand, Ive felt a few things Im pretty sure are flutters, but nothing since then. Our ultrasound is a week from Wednesday, so Im hoping to see our little guy moving around....maybe seeing him will help me feel him? 

AFM-busy weekend, not much to report. OH and I have a busy few months ahead of us with family visit, trips, baby showers and birthdays....things are crazy already. I just want a weekend to relax! :coffee: Feeling pretty good though, like missjenn I wish I could feel baby a bit more, but last time I was at the doctor he said even 20-22 weeks is normal, so Im trying not to stress.
Hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## wantb502

I think you are right about the count so far, 2 and 2! Rockin: sounds like you do need a weekend! 

As for te movements, it's a very faint feeling (sometimes stronger) I told my OB at 12
Weeks I could feel the baby and she said it was probably true because I am so thin. I feel it lost after I eat or right when I lay down to go to bed. It's a weird feeling and not yet kicks. I can't wait for DH to feel!

I think 20-23 weeks is normal for most people to feel movement. I wouldn't worry about it. You may be feeling it and just not know!


----------



## missjenn

From time to time I feel something that might flutters...I just cant be sure as all...I hope its the flutters that people talk about.


----------



## whittnie117

I think I had felt flutters starting from 13 weeks, even though they said it's too early. At first I thought it was just gas, but it became a regular occurrence when lying down or sitting. Then that feeling went away and was replaced by random thumps every now and again. I haven't felt any proper kicks or punches that are discernible, but I am sure of what I feel/have felt. So, I am going with 'it's my baby.' I know it's early and even more rare since I have an anterior placenta, but I'm going with it.


----------



## wantb502

I think it's definitely baby movements! Gas is gas... The feeling doesnt change once you get pregnant, the frequency may though!

Sorry for my horrible typos, I'm on my cell!


----------



## The Alchemist

I finally got something to call a bump! 11w to 16w comparison :D
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1370896751904.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## The Alchemist

Ugh, sorry...second pic bad lighting and angle. I'm a horrible amateur photographer!


----------



## wantb502

Great bump!


----------



## Murmers0110

wantb502 said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Pizza bump! Hahahahaha your silly Jo! You will loose all your weight (post baby) so fast! I have no doubt in my mind. You won't stop till you do! Allow your self this time on your life to relax about your weight and food. Enjoy it.
> 
> I love you Kristie! You are seriously the best sister in law a gal
> Could ask for! I'm so lucky that I can ask you all the advise and gross questions!Click to expand...

I just saw this! I havnt stalked you in awhile :) love you too Jo! no im off too go stalk you ;)


----------



## Nariah01

Soooo haven't been on in like over a week, been swamped at work then by the time I get home I am so tired I just fall into bed. *sigh*
But I read the last ten pages or so and feel that I have sufficiently caught up!:happydance:

First off, for those of you who have your scans set already, so lucky, very happy for you. I don't have a date yet for mine. :nope:
But I am still pretty pumped because I get to see my midwife for my 16 week appointment this Wednesday! Which means I can finally hear my baby's heart beat, haven't heard it since 6 weeks when they dated my pregnancy with an ultrasound. I've been so paranoid and eager to hear that bloody heart beat. for a while I was convinced something was wrong, but I figure I still feel like crap and have symptoms so that must mean everything is all right?

My midwife did say I could schedule my next scan at this appointment so hopefully in about two/three weeks I will know whether its a boy or girl! 

I am seriously curious as to how many of you have had a baby and just knew the gender before hand and were correct. Because I swear I feel like this is a little boy, I have no proof but it just seems right. Hes already named and last week I washed all his little clothes that my family has bought so far. My DH asked what I was doing and when I told him he just smiled. He thinks its cute, guess it could be worse.

As for stuff we actually bought for baby we haven't gotten anything ourselves yet. I've tried really hard at that too. But my family is super pumped for this baby as its the first grandbaby for my side and they went crazy and bought clothes/diapers/diaper bag/ and odds and ends. :happydance:


----------



## whittnie117

I don't have a baby, just the one in my tummy, but If you look back in some far past page, I said I felt my baby was a little boy. I just knew. The ultrasound showed his boy parts and there was no mistaking that. Obviously all is not certain until birth, but he is a little boy.


----------



## wantb502

I've never had a baby, but I just feel like I am having a boy too! I will find out soon enough!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Great bump Alchemist!

And about feeling the gender....I was dead wrong. :dohh: I thought FOR SURE it was a girl and turns out..its a boy lol. Soooo lets hope it doesnt say too much for mothers intuition :wacko:

Im tired today, like....1st trimester tired. Has anyone else in their second trimester had days like this. Im literally fall down exhausted :sleep: Other than that....not much new, Ill post my 19 week bump tonight, dont laugh at me, Im going to be a whale


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - with my first, I was right about gender based purely on my own instinct. With this one, my instinct tells me it's a boy. I've always felt it ever since bfp. And then people would guess boy too. Scan is on the 26th of this month so we'll see how right I am lol.


----------



## Nariah01

Thanks everybody for the feedback. I just can't explain it, but I feel in my heart and quick possibly my gut(probably just gas though) that this is a boy.

I wish I was far enough along to feel him move, I think I would feel better sense my app. tend to be pretty far apart still. But sadly no movement yet, I know some people say they feel something, but pretty sure all I am feeling is gas. I've always had a sensitive tummy and so feeling bubbles and such is nothing new. Maybe I won't even know hes moving till he kicks my spleen.lol

And Rockinmomtobe I am tired like that almost everyday still. I sleep on average 9-10 hours a night and then take a nap mid day, and most days I just feel drained, you'd swear I was having twins with all this stuff, but there is only one baby in there. :haha:

And don't worry I will probably be a whale too when I post my first bumb pic. I had a bit of a belly before and its getting all pushed around and not so good lookin right now. :shrug:


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: I'm exhausted. I pushed it pretty hard this weekend with a bunch of house and yard work. I haven't been sleeping well because I can't get comfortable. I finally convinced my husband to turn on the air last night at like 230 am (its like 90s outside). After that I slept okay but not great. My shoulders hurt from sleeping on my side. If I could sleep, I think I'd feel a little better.


----------



## mama.luv

I have to sleep with the fan on in order for me to fall asleep. I try to sleep on my left side because they say that is the best side, but it's hard, so I sleep on my right side and end up on my back when I wake up. I'm always tired as well and choose to lay in bed all day on my days off. But today (my day off), I decided to do some shopping. I needed some new bras because my breast just keep growing. I end up going in the maternity store spending way more than what I expected. I try to convince myself that I got a good deal. I bought 2 pairs of work slacks, blue leggings, summer shorts and a bra for a total of $75. What do you guys think?


----------



## whittnie117

Alone my bras cost 40 dollars. My pants cost 32. So I'd say yes.


----------



## Murmers0110

wantb502 said:


> I've never had a baby, but I just feel like I am having a boy too! I will find out soon enough!

Are you going to find out now?!?! Please please please!!


----------



## wantb502

I think that's a great deal!


----------



## wantb502

Murmers0110 said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> I've never had a baby, but I just feel like I am having a boy too! I will find out soon enough!
> 
> Are you going to find out now?!?! Please please please!!Click to expand...

Yes! :) the 25th I believe or the 9th


----------



## Murmers0110

I knew you would crack! Yay! I'm so excited I get to find out for sure about my nephew! Grant and I want ripley to have a Lucy to play with though ;) 

Also my next apointment is the 25th as well!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> Rockin: I'm exhausted. I pushed it pretty hard this weekend with a bunch of house and yard work. I haven't been sleeping well because I can't get comfortable. I finally convinced my husband to turn on the air last night at like 230 am (its like 90s outside). After that I slept okay but not great. My shoulders hurt from sleeping on my side. If I could sleep, I think I'd feel a little better.

That sounds incredibly exhausting. And yes sounds like its time for the AC. I'm not sleeping great either, which is unusual. I toss and turn a lot and end up waking up on my back which I know isn't good. Ugh! 



mama.luv said:


> I have to sleep with the fan on in order for me to fall asleep. I try to sleep on my left side because they say that is the best side, but it's hard, so I sleep on my right side and end up on my back when I wake up. I'm always tired as well and choose to lay in bed all day on my days off. But today (my day off), I decided to do some shopping. I needed some new bras because my breast just keep growing. I end up going in the maternity store spending way more than what I expected. I try to convince myself that I got a good deal. I bought 2 pairs of work slacks, blue leggings, summer shorts and a bra for a total of $75. What do you guys think?

Sounds like a great deal. I'm about ready for some new bras, but I hate to buy them. I got rid of so many once I lost weight and my boobs shrank lol. But I can't go without them:haha:

So here's my 19 weeks as promised. I feel like a cow. And it's such a strange feeling now that my stomach doesn't go away like the bloat used to. I think I'm still getting used to being pregnant :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## The Alchemist

Awesome! Our scans are within the same week. You ladies better come back to tell us the gender :D

Luckily fir me, I haven't needed to buy new bras. My girls haven't grown much and buying bras gets on my nerves because I never really fit in one perfectly. The cup is either too small or too large that leaves a gap. 

Anyway, todays been so under productive. Just stayed at home and watched tv, napped, cooked, and more tv. So tired today for some reason. Tomorrow, I can't just lay in. I've got some grocery shopping to do. And I'm really not looking forward to it simply because I end up buying things that just never gets opened. Like a bag of dried, seasoned mangoes I once bought only because it seemed interesting. I'm a such a curious shopper! Don't know about you ladies! Oh, but my OH is worse. Really bad, curious shopper. He buys useless things that ends up being put in storage.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Rockin: I'm exhausted. I pushed it pretty hard this weekend with a bunch of house and yard work. I haven't been sleeping well because I can't get comfortable. I finally convinced my husband to turn on the air last night at like 230 am (its like 90s outside). After that I slept okay but not great. My shoulders hurt from sleeping on my side. If I could sleep, I think I'd feel a little better.
> 
> That sounds incredibly exhausting. And yes sounds like its time for the AC. I'm not sleeping great either, which is unusual. I toss and turn a lot and end up waking up on my back which I know isn't good. Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> I have to sleep with the fan on in order for me to fall asleep. I try to sleep on my left side because they say that is the best side, but it's hard, so I sleep on my right side and end up on my back when I wake up. I'm always tired as well and choose to lay in bed all day on my days off. But today (my day off), I decided to do some shopping. I needed some new bras because my breast just keep growing. I end up going in the maternity store spending way more than what I expected. I try to convince myself that I got a good deal. I bought 2 pairs of work slacks, blue leggings, summer shorts and a bra for a total of $75. What do you guys think?Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a great deal. I'm about ready for some new bras, but I hate to buy them. I got rid of so many once I lost weight and my boobs shrank lol. But I can't go without them:haha:
> 
> So here's my 19 weeks as promised. I feel like a cow. And it's such a strange feeling now that my stomach doesn't go away like the bloat used to. I think I'm still getting used to being pregnant :wacko:Click to expand...

You look great woman! I have to tell you....you seem concerned about what the scale says but you really do just look pregnant...I would totally not worry about what the scale is saying anymore because as we can all see...it's the baby !!!!!!!


----------



## missjenn

5 Month Milestone today...Yipee!!!!!! And today we have our gender reveal scan!!!
 



Attached Files:







five.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> 5 Month Milestone today...Yipee!!!!!! And today we have our gender reveal scan!!!

Thanks so much, you made me feel so much better!!! and YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!!! Congrats on 5months :hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn, you're looking awesome and better that you feel it too!

I'm feeling a lot better this morning. I'm ready to go grocery shopping soon!


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn: looking great! Can't wait to hear the gender!


----------



## missjenn

There are absolutely no questions about it girls...we are having a boy!!! Whooo-hoooo!!  

We don't get the picture for 1-2 weeks though...grrrrr!!! Thats the only thing I dont like about my hospital. The scan was about an hour long and she explained absolutely everything to us...eyes...nose...mouth (baby did a big yawn)....feet...legs...hands...arms...toes...kidneys..heart...vessels...everything...she was great. 

I do have two go back for another one in two weeks as the baby would not turn in his back...and they need a picture of the heart from all angles...so they couldnt get that one. Oh well...get to see baby again in two weeks!!

Heart beat today was 147 and baby is measuring 20 weeks and 3 days.

I have my actual 20 weeks doctor appointment tomorrow morning to discuss results from last appointments blood work and all that stuff.

Excited Momma!


----------



## luna_19

bumps look great rockinmom and missjen :)

congrats on team blue missjen, so exciting!

here's my 18 week pic


I finally started painting the mural I had planned for the nursery today, I'm so excited! :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - awww, I love the anatomy scan. It takes a while and I love that because baby is all over the screen. 

Luna - lovely bump! Looks like you had abs. Nice tummy :)


----------



## mama.luv

Congrats MissJenn, I can't wait to see my babies again at our anatomy scan. You guys have great bumps. I gained like 4lbs in a week. I guess my bump is growing. Hey are you guys having lower back aches? I started getting this back ache yesterday and I was kind of nervous but then I looked on Justmommies.com and it said it's normal during this stage of the pregnancy. I'm also feeling my uterus hardening up like 5 times a day. It kind of feels like a baby balling up but I know my babies are too small for me to feel that. The midwife said it could be the babies moving around causing the uterus to contract. I really feel it when my bladder gets full, so I dont know if I'm feeling BH contractions or what. I get worried over everything.


----------



## wantb502

Congrats missjenn! You got to post pics when you get them! I would be so frustrated if I had to wait for pictures. 

Everyone's bumps are so perfect! I wish mine would start looking like a proper baby bump and not tub a lub. I know soon I be saying that I am big as a house


----------



## berniegroves

Lovely bumps ladies!!! Mine just looks like I'm super fat!!! :-( lol

Mama - it sounds like braxton hicks to me. They're totally normal. But it's natural to worry about everything! 

Missjenn - congratulations on the baby boy!! Lots of boys so far


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - don't worry, they're just BH and they come n go through out pregnancy. They start as early as a month pregnant. And yep, when your bladder is full, it triggers bh to happen. Maybe that's the way our body tells us to empty it because it's taking up pelvic room. 

Our body is pretty amazing stuff!

Otoh, it's Fathers Day this coming Sunday for us Americans, and I think for Canadians also. I haven't gotten OH anything yet. I'm so clueless! He is a motor/gear head, loves cars. But ominously not going to get him a car lol. He doesn't wear Cologne. He doesn't wear watches. I think I'm going to get him clothes because he needs a makeover lmao. This guy still wears his high school t-shirts! Think maybe go to H&M. I like their men apparels, affordable prices too. He better wear it :/


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> There are absolutely no questions about it girls...we are having a boy!!! Whooo-hoooo!!
> 
> We don't get the picture for 1-2 weeks though...grrrrr!!! Thats the only thing I dont like about my hospital. The scan was about an hour long and she explained absolutely everything to us...eyes...nose...mouth (baby did a big yawn)....feet...legs...hands...arms...toes...kidneys..heart...vessels...everything...she was great.
> 
> I do have two go back for another one in two weeks as the baby would not turn in his back...and they need a picture of the heart from all angles...so they couldnt get that one. Oh well...get to see baby again in two weeks!!
> 
> Heart beat today was 147 and baby is measuring 20 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> I have my actual 20 weeks doctor appointment tomorrow morning to discuss results from last appointments blood work and all that stuff.
> 
> Excited Momma!

Im so happy for you :hugs::blue: Your scan was long! I wonder if mine will be that way next week? So excited you got to see your little guy!!!



mama.luv said:


> Congrats MissJenn, I can't wait to see my babies again at our anatomy scan. You guys have great bumps. I gained like 4lbs in a week. I guess my bump is growing. Hey are you guys having lower back aches? I started getting this back ache yesterday and I was kind of nervous but then I looked on Justmommies.com and it said it's normal during this stage of the pregnancy. I'm also feeling my uterus hardening up like 5 times a day. It kind of feels like a baby balling up but I know my babies are too small for me to feel that. The midwife said it could be the babies moving around causing the uterus to contract. I really feel it when my bladder gets full, so I dont know if I'm feeling BH contractions or what. I get worried over everything.

I dont think Id know a BH contraction if I had on :shrug: but occasionally my back will ache if Ive been on my feet awhile or walking a lot. My stomach only gets suuuuuper hard when my bladder is full. But, Im a first time preggo, so....probably dont listen to me lol. Im sure everythings ok :)



The Alchemist said:


> Mama - don't worry, they're just BH and they come n go through out pregnancy. They start as early as a month pregnant. And yep, when your bladder is full, it triggers bh to happen. Maybe that's the way our body tells us to empty it because it's taking up pelvic room.
> 
> Our body is pretty amazing stuff!
> 
> Otoh, it's Fathers Day this coming Sunday for us Americans, and I think for Canadians also. I haven't gotten OH anything yet. I'm so clueless! He is a motor/gear head, loves cars. But ominously not going to get him a car lol. He doesn't wear Cologne. He doesn't wear watches. I think I'm going to get him clothes because he needs a makeover lmao. This guy still wears his high school t-shirts! Think maybe go to H&M. I like their men apparels, affordable prices too. He better wear it :/

Men are hard to shop for....and my OH still wears stuff thats 10 years old too lol. Im mildly freaking out about fathers day. OH is hard to shop for and I almost feel like Mothers day was a bigger deal for me than this will be for him? Who knows, I got him a funny book called The New Mans Survival guide: Man to Man Advice....lol it looks funny. And then a picture frame with a poem about loving you before you were born for the US. 
Hopefully next year will be easier since we'll actually HAVE a baby lol


----------



## mama.luv

I'm just getting DH some cologne because he can't seem to take care of things. I just bought him a pair of RL Polo sunglasses for Xmas and he left them sitting around at work, and somebody stole them. Two weeks ago, he left his ipod touch sitting around at work, somebody stole that. He left his spare wedding ring in the bathroom at work after washing his face, somebody stole that. He even took one of our extension cords to work and somebody stole that. :( I'm not too happy with him getting things stolen. And might I add that we work in law enforcement. The nerve of people to be thieves. So, he's only getting cologne and I'm taking him to brunch.


----------



## luna_19

wow I can't believe the people he works with would steal so many things! And that he wouldn't learn :dohh:

I just got my hubby a card, it's hard enough to try to think of something to buy him for xmas and birthday every year.


----------



## berniegroves

It's Father's Day in the UK as well. Funny that Father's Day is the same for all of us, but Mother's Day is in march over here. 
My DD picked out a big selection of mr men socks for DH so he's got those. And I've ordered him a giant tub of retro sweets with a personalised label on the tub. That's it this year.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks everyone, we are pretty excited! We had our appointment today and our boy is healthy! All of the screenings, blood tests and ultra sounds were good and no risk/signs of DS or any abnormalities at all . Heart beat was 160 today and my weight gain to date for this pregnancy is 11 pounds. We are happy!

The bumps will come wantb! You just wait! Mine came like over night in a two week period. 

My uterus also gets really hard a few times a day...sometimes it is soft and then other times it is like a rock!

I hate thieves! That sounds pretty terrible though...that your hubby had all of those things stolen...omg!


----------



## The Alchemist

mama.luv said:


> I'm just getting DH some cologne because he can't seem to take care of things. I just bought him a pair of RL Polo sunglasses for Xmas and he left them sitting around at work, and somebody stole them. Two weeks ago, he left his ipod touch sitting around at work, somebody stole that. He left his spare wedding ring in the bathroom at work after washing his face, somebody stole that. He even took one of our extension cords to work and somebody stole that. :( I'm not too happy with him getting things stolen. And might I add that we work in law enforcement. The nerve of people to be thieves. So, he's only getting cologne and I'm taking him to brunch.

Wow! People got some nerves to be stealing stuff at work and in a law enforcement work area too? That is just ridiculous crazy. Yeah, good idea don't get him anything that he might leave around anywhere. Funny, my OH is horrible at leaving things/forgetting to take things. Yesterday, he left for work but forgot to walk out with his car keys, phone, and wallet. That is NOT the first time either. Another case is when he left his phone charger at work and somebody stole that. And then he also has bought things, paid, and then just walks out the store without the things he bought! Wth, dude!


----------



## The Alchemist

berniegroves said:


> It's Father's Day in the UK as well. Funny that Father's Day is the same for all of us, but Mother's Day is in march over here.
> My DD picked out a big selection of mr men socks for DH so he's got those. And I've ordered him a giant tub of retro sweets with a personalised label on the tub. That's it this year.

Great idea! Thanks! Lol...I think I'll get OH some sweets as well. He has such a sweet tooth.


----------



## therealdalia

whittnie117 said:


> I think I had felt flutters starting from 13 weeks, even though they said it's too early.

Me too! And I can't wait to feel the first true "kick."



The Alchemist said:


> I finally got something to call a bump! 11w to 16w comparison :D

Super cute bump!



wantb502 said:


> I've never had a baby, but I just feel like I am having a boy too! I will find out soon enough!




Rockinmomtobe said:


> Im tired today, like....1st trimester tired. Has anyone else in their second trimester had days like this. Im literally fall down exhausted :sleep: Other than that....not much new, Ill post my 19 week bump tonight, dont laugh at me, Im going to be a whale

I can't wait to see your bump pic! And I am exhausted, too. To the point that it sucks really bad. :-(



mama.luv said:


> I try to sleep on my left side because they say that is the best side
> 
> I try to convince myself that I got a good deal.  I bought 2 pairs of work slacks, blue leggings, summer shorts and a bra for a total of $75. What do you guys think?

You got some good sales! It's funny you mention sleeping on your left side, I asked my doctor about it and he told me that pregnant women don't have to sleep on their left side at all and that it's just a myth. He said he only recommends women lay on their left side when they're in labor. 



missjenn said:


> 5 Month Milestone today...Yipee!!!!!! And today we have our gender reveal scan!!!

Super cute bump!



missjenn said:


> There are absolutely no questions about it girls...we are having a boy!!! Whooo-hoooo!!
> 
> We don't get the picture for 1-2 weeks though...grrrrr!!! Thats the only thing I dont like about my hospital. The scan was about an hour long and she explained absolutely everything to us...eyes...nose...mouth (baby did a big yawn)....feet...legs...hands...arms...toes...kidneys..heart...vessels...everything...she was great.

Congratulations! I think I am having a boy too...I totally feel it in my womb. Congrats again! I can't wait...my gender scan isn't until June 27 and it is driving me bananas!


----------



## wantb502

Just getting DH a card. My birthday was the 22nd, our anniversary was the 28th, and both Father's Day and his b day are on Sunday! So we are going to go hiking and stay in a hotel in a cute little town near us. Nothing special... He is sooooo hard to shop for. 

One of my oldest friends (the one I threw the baby shower for, had her perfect baby girl yesterday). She is currently my birthing hero. She pushed the baby out in 15 mins! 

On a blah note, her brother (whom I've also know forever) said I don't look pregnant, I just look fat and out of shape:( I know he was just trying to be a jerk... But pregnant women don't need to hear that, even if it is true. Sucks. I think I need to suck it up and embrace my current fat state....


----------



## luna_19

Wow what a jerk!


----------



## wantb502

luna_19 said:


> Wow what a jerk!

I know I need to get over it and forget about it... But honestly, it hurt my feelings. I'll be better in the morning.


----------



## missjenn

Not cool! I dare someone to say something like that to me...O.M.G.!! Sorry he was so mean!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

MEAN!!! Being pregnants hard enough with being hormonal! :hugs: its ok :)


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 
So ive pulled a quick list together of due dates and genders so far. 
I haven't been back through all 78 pages so I apologise if ive missed anyone or got anything wrong. 

Murmers0110 - 21st October - :pink:
Missjenn &#8211; 30thOctober - :blue:
Berniegroves &#8211; 4th November - ??
Rockinmom2be &#8211; 5th November &#8211; :blue:
AnnaSaRa &#8211; 5th November - ??
Littlelolo &#8211; 7th November - ??
Storked &#8211; 8th November - :pink:
luna_19 &#8211; 10th November &#8211; :yellow:
Natashaek &#8211; 12th November
Excitedforfirst &#8211; 13th November 
Luvmysunshine &#8211; 20th November 
therealdalia &#8211; 22nd November - ??
Wantb502 &#8211; 23rd November - ??
The Alchemist &#8211; 24th November - ??
Mamaluv &#8211; 24th November - :twingirls:
Scarlett P &#8211; 24th November - ??
Whittnie117 &#8211; 25th November &#8211; :blue:
FXmummyduck &#8211; 25th November &#8211; :yellow:
Nariah01 - 29th November - ??
Luz &#8211; 3rd December - ??


----------



## missjenn

berniegroves said:


> Hi,
> So ive pulled a quick list together of due dates and genders so far.
> I haven't been back through all 78 pages so I apologise if ive missed anyone or got anything wrong.
> 
> Missjenn  31st October - :blue:
> Berniegroves  4th November - ??
> Rockinmom2be  5th November  :blue:
> AnnaSaRa  5th November - ??
> Littlelolo  7th November - ??
> Storked  8th November - :pink:
> luna_19  10th November  :yellow:
> Natashaek  12th November
> Excitedforfirst  13th November
> Luvmysunshine  20th November  :blue:
> Murmers0110  21st November - :pink:
> therealdalia  22nd November - ??
> Wantb502  23rd November - ??
> The Alchemist  24th November - ??
> Mamaluv  24th November - :twingirls:
> Scarlett P  24th November - ??
> Whittnie117  25th November  :blue:
> FXmummyduck  25th November  :yellow:
> Nariah01 - 29th November - ??
> Luz  3rd December - ??

My due date is October 30th :)


----------



## wantb502

Bernie: you are awesome! Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## The Alchemist

Lots of close EDD's towards the end of November! That's awesome and would be cool if we go into labor together lol.

Anyway, today, I feel great (besides lack of sleep). I'm out and about doing patient home visits. I've been M.I.A. from work because of fatigue and of the move. I'm glad I'm out working again. Hope you ladies are doing well and feeling awesome. If not, I hope it gets better!


----------



## Murmers0110

berniegroves said:


> Hi,
> So ive pulled a quick list together of due dates and genders so far.
> I haven't been back through all 78 pages so I apologise if ive missed anyone or got anything wrong.
> 
> Missjenn &#8211; 31st October - :blue:
> Berniegroves &#8211; 4th November - ??
> Rockinmom2be &#8211; 5th November &#8211; :blue:
> AnnaSaRa &#8211; 5th November - ??
> Littlelolo &#8211; 7th November - ??
> Storked &#8211; 8th November - :pink:
> luna_19 &#8211; 10th November &#8211; :yellow:
> Natashaek &#8211; 12th November
> Excitedforfirst &#8211; 13th November
> Luvmysunshine &#8211; 20th November &#8211; :blue:
> Murmers0110 &#8211; 21st November - :pink:
> therealdalia &#8211; 22nd November - ??
> Wantb502 &#8211; 23rd November - ??
> The Alchemist &#8211; 24th November - ??
> Mamaluv &#8211; 24th November - :twingirls:
> Scarlett P &#8211; 24th November - ??
> Whittnie117 &#8211; 25th November &#8211; :blue:
> FXmummyduck &#8211; 25th November &#8211; :yellow:
> Nariah01 - 29th November - ??
> Luz &#8211; 3rd December - ??



Thanks for including me. My due date is actually OCTOBER 21 so I'm really not apart of this thread. I just popped in to support my amazing sister in law wantb502 who by the way does not look fat and out of shape but early pregnant and has a longtime friend who is a giant asshole! Much love and good luck to all of you but im just a stalker ;)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

berniegroves said:


> Hi,
> So ive pulled a quick list together of due dates and genders so far.
> I haven't been back through all 78 pages so I apologise if ive missed anyone or got anything wrong.
> 
> Missjenn  31st October - :blue:
> Berniegroves  4th November - ??
> Rockinmom2be  5th November  :blue:
> AnnaSaRa  5th November - ??
> Littlelolo  7th November - ??
> Storked  8th November - :pink:
> luna_19  10th November  :yellow:
> Natashaek  12th November
> Excitedforfirst  13th November
> Luvmysunshine  20th November  :blue:
> Murmers0110  21st November - :pink:
> therealdalia  22nd November - ??
> Wantb502  23rd November - ??
> The Alchemist  24th November - ??
> Mamaluv  24th November - :twingirls:
> Scarlett P  24th November - ??
> Whittnie117  25th November  :blue:
> FXmummyduck  25th November  :yellow:
> Nariah01 - 29th November - ??
> Luz  3rd December - ??

You are AMAZING!!! Thank you so much for this. I'm sure it took a lot of time and I really appreciate the effort :)

Count: 4 :blue: 4 :pink: 2 :yellow:

How exciting!!!


----------



## whittnie117

Ugh want, sorry he was an ass. I'm sure you don't look anything but pregnant. 

Bernie, thanks for doing that for the group. Great work and it is appreciated.

Murmers, I am sure no one would mind if you joined us. I know I wouldn't.

afm, I am so exhausted all the time and it's hard to get around for me not only cuz of the fibro, but because of this nasty round ligament pain every time I take a step. It's probably made worse due to being a big girl to begin with. I just learned of all the pregnancy complications I can face from being obese and pregnant. It's scary stuff.


----------



## wantb502

Murmers0110 said:


> berniegroves said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> So ive pulled a quick list together of due dates and genders so far.
> I haven't been back through all 78 pages so I apologise if ive missed anyone or got anything wrong.
> 
> Missjenn  31st October - :blue:
> Berniegroves  4th November - ??
> Rockinmom2be  5th November  :blue:
> AnnaSaRa  5th November - ??
> Littlelolo  7th November - ??
> Storked  8th November - :pink:
> luna_19  10th November  :yellow:
> Natashaek  12th November
> Excitedforfirst  13th November
> Luvmysunshine  20th November  :blue:
> Murmers0110  21st November - :pink:
> therealdalia  22nd November - ??
> Wantb502  23rd November - ??
> The Alchemist  24th November - ??
> Mamaluv  24th November - :twingirls:
> Scarlett P  24th November - ??
> Whittnie117  25th November  :blue:
> FXmummyduck  25th November  :yellow:
> Nariah01 - 29th November - ??
> Luz  3rd December - ??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for including me. My due date is actually OCTOBER 21 so I'm really not apart of this thread. I just popped in to support my amazing sister in law wantb502 who by the way does not look fat and out of shape but early pregnant and has a longtime friend who is a giant asshole! Much love and good luck to all of you but im just a stalker ;)Click to expand...

I seriously have no clue how I got so lucky! L
Thanks for cheering me up today:)


----------



## berniegroves

I've updated the list with the correct due dates for missjenn and murmers. 
Rockinmomtobe - could you copy and paste it into your very first post? Then it will always be easy to find/update? 

Want - can't believe he said that to you!! What a twat! You are teeny tiny obviously in good shape. People think they can say whatever they want to Pregnant people!!!!

Whittnie - I'm overweight too and am getting pain in my hips. I really need to find the energy to exercise again so I can get a handle on my weight gain. But I'm finding it exhausting being pregnant and looking after a toddler!! Lol


----------



## sunnysun

Hi girls!


Great list Bernie!
Silent stalking, I'm on 29th November- gender to be confirmed in 4 weeks!


----------



## therealdalia

wantb502 said:


> her brother (whom I've also know forever) said I don't look pregnant, I just look fat and out of shape:( I know he was just trying to be a jerk... But pregnant women don't need to hear that, even if it is true. Sucks. I think I need to suck it up and embrace my current fat state....

WTF is his problem? It look like he was looking to learn the true wrath of a genuine pregnancy temper tantrum. Whatta dweeb!



berniegroves said:


> Hi,
> So ive pulled a quick list together of due dates and genders so far.
> Mamaluv  24th November - :twingirls:
> Scarlett P  24th November - ??
> Whittnie117  25th November  :blue:
> FXmummyduck  25th November  :yellow:
> Nariah01 - 29th November - ??
> Luz  3rd December - ??

Yaay! Thanks for doing this....super awesome. Mamaluv, Whittnie...how did you lucky ladies find out so early? Did you have a blood test? I have to wait until June 27 and it is driving me NUTS!



Murmers0110 said:


> I just popped in to support my amazing sister in law wantb502 who by the way does not look fat and out of shape but early pregnant and has a longtime friend who is a giant asshole! Much love and good luck to all of you but im just a stalker ;)

That is too cute... Keeping it in the family in here! Congrats to you both!


----------



## mama.luv

I had a private scan, but my husband still doesn't believe the ultrasound technician, so we will know for sure on the 25th. I can't wait either. I'm too anxious, so I was thinking about paying $40 for another private scan just to see my babies, my husband thinks I'm crazy :wacko:


----------



## wantb502

mama.luv said:


> I had a private scan, but my husband still doesn't believe the ultrasound technician, so we will know for sure on the 25th. I can't wait either. I'm too anxious, so I was thinking about paying $40 for another private scan just to see my babies, my husband thinks I'm crazy :wacko:

It will be 6 weeks in between my ultrasounds and I have thought on many many occasions to get a private scan for reassurance! I wont even bring it up
To DH because I know he would just say wait patiently.... I am
Not a very patient person when it comes to surprises! I can't wait until the 25th!!!!!!


----------



## whittnie117

It was a private scan for me as well. I couldn't wait for my 20 week scan.


----------



## The Alchemist

I had a private scan done at 14 or was it 16 weeks the first time. At that time, we couldn't wait for the 20 week anatomy scan haha. But this time, we can wait. The 26th is pretty much around the corner. I just have a feeling it's a boy so I'd rather bet myself and I'll find out on that day lol.


----------



## mama.luv

You are right @thealchemist, it is right around the corner. Since I'm going camping this coming weekend, I have been shopping and thinking about the camping trip. So time is pretty much flying. We will get back on Sunday from camping, then I will have two days to go :) I feel kind of bad that my hubby can't be at the anatomy scan because he will be in training that whole week :( So what happens at the anatomy scan you guys? Will they let you know right then and there if everything is good? I'm asking because when I went for my 12wk scan, I was assuming the technician would explain and point out everything while doing the ultrasound but that wasn't the case. This guy was a jerk, he didn't even let my husband in there AND he didn't let me look at the screen. He just kept taking a lot of pics and said the Doctor will go over the results with me at my next appt.  Well my next appt wasn't til 3 weeks later, so I was left in the dark. Luckily, the nuchal fold measurements were on a paper that I had to take to the lab, so I looked them up and they were normal. But I didn't know if everything else was okay. So when I went to see the midwife a week ago, I told her that nobody contacted me regarding my 12wk scan results, and she was just like "oh everything was good." hmmm. I'm starting not to like Kaiser. And I figure I will have to go through this again at the anatomy scan.


----------



## missjenn

Sorry to hear you had a crappy experience with the U/S tech. We had someone really great and it makes that time so much more special for you! She spent an hour with us and showed us every single thing...ever organ...movement...what was happening..etc...she traced her fingers around the sex (but we could see it clear as day) but they are not allowed to flat out say what it is. Our doctor confirmed it for us the following morning.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - omg, sorry you had such a bad experience. I'm a kaiser member too and the one I go to, so far, my nurses, ob's, pcp, np's, and tech's gave been nothing but nice and informative. I think it was just that one tech you had that seemed like he was incompetent and didn't offer any piece of mind. I wouldn't judge the hospital's merits off of this person - that is, if you've encountered this more than once before in the past then I can see why. Hopefully, you get a different tech at your anatomy scan. They'll be looking and showing you each organ. They'll measure the size. They'll tell you the gender. And hopefully, answer any questions. It's a long time in there but I don't mind it because of course you get to see your baby move and groove hehe. At my NT scan, mine was moving around like crazy. Hopefully at the next scan, it'll let us view its gender parts.


----------



## mama.luv

@thealchemist, hopefully the anatomy scan will be better since I have to go to the actual Radiology dept for it. I will definitely give you guys the update. I hope you guys had a great Father's Day. I took a few hours off work to take my hubby to brunch. The food was whatever but he and my step-daughter loved it, so that's all that matters :) I bought him some cologne and didn't know he already had the same cologne which was still halfway full. Yikes!! He has several bottles of cologne that he and my son share and I sure don't look at them. Sooooo he got mad at me for not paying attention to the cologne he wears..lol.. MEN!!!


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> @thealchemist, hopefully the anatomy scan will be better since I have to go to the actual Radiology dept for it. I will definitely give you guys the update. I hope you guys had a great Father's Day. I took a few hours off work to take my hubby to brunch. The food was whatever but he and my step-daughter loved it, so that's all that matters :) I bought him some cologne and didn't know he already had the same cologne which was still halfway full. Yikes!! He has several bottles of cologne that he and my son share and I sure don't look at them. Sooooo he got mad at me for not paying attention to the cologne he wears..lol.. MEN!!!

lol...that's something I would probably do!

And I think you are right...when you get those done at radiology the experience will be much better!


----------



## therealdalia

Next week is going to be super busy on this forum...lots of gender reveals on the 25th, 26th and 27th. 

Missjenn - I am glad you had a great experience. Congrats!


----------



## The Alchemist

mama.luv said:


> @thealchemist, hopefully the anatomy scan will be better since I have to go to the actual Radiology dept for it. I will definitely give you guys the update. I hope you guys had a great Father's Day. I took a few hours off work to take my hubby to brunch. The food was whatever but he and my step-daughter loved it, so that's all that matters :) I bought him some cologne and didn't know he already had the same cologne which was still halfway full. Yikes!! He has several bottles of cologne that he and my son share and I sure don't look at them. Sooooo he got mad at me for not paying attention to the cologne he wears..lol.. MEN!!!

Oh I forgot it's done at the radiology department! You will have a better experience then. They have to go through each organ with you. No way they can just not communicate with you. 

Omg, yes, MEN. Are you going to return and get a different one? I think I'd turn it around and be like "wow, okay. NO appreciation." Lol


----------



## berniegroves

Only 6 days until our scan!! Eek!!! 

Sorry you had a bad experience Mama. Our first scan was the same, the lady just did her checks and barely spoke to us. I asked her lots of questions and she answered them briefly but it really freaked me out! Luckily the nuchal measurements turned out to be good, but I was worried for weeks! 

Fingers crossed your scan next week is more communicative! 

X


----------



## missjenn

berniegroves said:


> Only 6 days until our scan!! Eek!!!
> 
> Sorry you had a bad experience Mama. Our first scan was the same, the lady just did her checks and barely spoke to us. I asked her lots of questions and she answered them briefly but it really freaked me out! Luckily the nuchal measurements turned out to be good, but I was worried for weeks!
> 
> Fingers crossed your scan next week is more communicative!
> 
> X

Enjoy!!! Can't wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## wantb502

Had my OB appt today, US in 7 days! 

HB 150, moved all around. The doctor had to keep moving the Doppler to get it. My NT/trisomy tests all can back with odds over 1:10000. My uterus is measuring perfectly and I've only gained 6.5 pounds. So far, so good! The next week is going to creep by! 

I'm so excited to read all the gender reveals!!


----------



## mama.luv

The Alchemist said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> @thealchemist, hopefully the anatomy scan will be better since I have to go to the actual Radiology dept for it. I will definitely give you guys the update. I hope you guys had a great Father's Day. I took a few hours off work to take my hubby to brunch. The food was whatever but he and my step-daughter loved it, so that's all that matters :) I bought him some cologne and didn't know he already had the same cologne which was still halfway full. Yikes!! He has several bottles of cologne that he and my son share and I sure don't look at them. Sooooo he got mad at me for not paying attention to the cologne he wears..lol.. MEN!!!
> 
> Oh I forgot it's done at the radiology department! You will have a better experience then. They have to go through each organ with you. No way they can just not communicate with you.
> 
> Omg, yes, MEN. Are you going to return and get a different one? I think I'd turn it around and be like "wow, okay. NO appreciation." LolClick to expand...

I told him to return it and get the one he wants.


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> Had my OB appt today, US in 7 days!
> 
> HB 150, moved all around. The doctor had to keep moving the Doppler to get it. My NT/trisomy tests all can back with odds over 1:10000. My uterus is measuring perfectly and I've only gained 6.5 pounds. So far, so good! The next week is going to creep by!
> 
> I'm so excited to read all the gender reveals!!

That's great news :)


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Had my OB appt today, US in 7 days!
> 
> HB 150, moved all around. The doctor had to keep moving the Doppler to get it. My NT/trisomy tests all can back with odds over 1:10000. My uterus is measuring perfectly and I've only gained 6.5 pounds. So far, so good! The next week is going to creep by!
> 
> I'm so excited to read all the gender reveals!!

Fantastic news!! Don't you just love hearing that heart beat!!!! Great results from NT scan!


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Had my OB appt today, US in 7 days!
> 
> HB 150, moved all around. The doctor had to keep moving the Doppler to get it. My NT/trisomy tests all can back with odds over 1:10000. My uterus is measuring perfectly and I've only gained 6.5 pounds. So far, so good! The next week is going to creep by!
> 
> I'm so excited to read all the gender reveals!!
> 
> Fantastic news!! Don't you just love hearing that heart beat!!!! Great results from NT scan!Click to expand...

Music to my ears!!


----------



## wantb502

Another update: I think I may have felt the baby kick on the outside! I had my handing resting on my belly after a nap and the baby is sitting really high and thump! I felt a tap on my fingers!! Maybe I'm crazy, but you better believe that I'm going to keep my hand on my belly all the time now!!

Has anyone else (think) they felt the baby from the outside?!?

Also, I think I've "popped" a bit in the last two days:) still can't get these stupid photos to post right from my phone!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## luna_19

Great news about your appointment! :)
I had mine yesterday too, heart rate was 141...I think my little bean is just lazy and relaxed all the time, heart rate is always in the 140s and haven't felt much of anything going on in there :haha:

Oh and I was down 1 pound from last visit :shrug: so I've gained 11lbs now, not too bad since i've been eating everything in sight :haha:


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Another update: I think I may have felt the baby kick on the outside! I had my handing resting on my belly after a nap and the baby is sitting really high and thump! I felt a tap on my fingers!! Maybe I'm crazy, but you better believe that I'm going to keep my hand on my belly all the time now!!
> 
> Has anyone else (think) they felt the baby from the outside?!?
> 
> Also, I think I've "popped" a bit in the last two days:) still can't get these stupid photos to post right from my phone!

You definitely popped  Nice firm bump you got there!!!!

That's so cool that you felt the baby like that...I havent yet...but I think it's because I have more pudge haha....your all baby!


----------



## bb1

berniegroves said:


> Hi,
> So ive pulled a quick list together of due dates and genders so far.
> I haven't been back through all 78 pages so I apologise if ive missed anyone or got anything wrong.
> 
> Murmers0110 - 21st October - :pink:
> Missjenn  30thOctober - :blue:
> Berniegroves  4th November - ??
> Rockinmom2be  5th November  :blue:
> AnnaSaRa  5th November - ??
> Littlelolo  7th November - ??
> Storked  8th November - :pink:
> luna_19  10th November  :yellow:
> Natashaek  12th November
> Excitedforfirst  13th November
> Luvmysunshine  20th November
> therealdalia  22nd November - ??
> Wantb502  23rd November - ??
> The Alchemist  24th November - ??
> Mamaluv  24th November - :twingirls:
> Scarlett P  24th November - ??
> Whittnie117  25th November  :blue:
> FXmummyduck  25th November  :yellow:
> Nariah01 - 29th November - ??
> Luz  3rd December - ??

Wow very organised. My DD has been changed to 15th November and have scan on Monday and we are finding out the sex.

I know I dont post much But I do come in and check on you lovely ladies.
I had an appointment last week and my Blood pressure is finally under control with med ( 126/75 down from 146/100 which is great) I have lost 17lbs since falling preggers but I am overweight and my MS has been horrible. Get to see bubba every docs appointment because he has a ultrasound machine in his room but he doesn't zoom in or anything so still no idea on gender. 
Also blacked out the other night at my MILs while helping with dinner - not a great experience. 
I have a huge belly now but I was bigger to begin with and my tummy muscles are still lose from previous pregnancy. 19 weeks this week, feels like time is flying.

Hoping you are all well. oh and PS I LOVE the belly shots.


----------



## wantb502

luna_19 said:


> Great news about your appointment! :)
> I had mine yesterday too, heart rate was 141...I think my little bean is just lazy and relaxed all the time, heart rate is always in the 140s and haven't felt much of anything going on in there :haha:
> 
> Oh and I was down 1 pound from last visit :shrug: so I've gained 11lbs now, not too bad since i've been eating everything in sight :haha:

That is great! You know the old wives tale says boy for heart rate <150! Not that I believe any of that. 11 pounds is great! I would have gained much more but I know I've lost a lot of muscle mass and gained fat, so it's evened out quite a bit.


----------



## wantb502

Bb1: thank goodness about your BP coming down! Hopefully it stays that way as long as its not getting too low (blacking out). What did your doctor say about that?!? I've been dizzy, but usually because I haven't eaten within 2 hours.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I'm getting ready to read all the stuff I've missed :( aaaawful stomach bug has had me down and out. But today's my 20 weeks! Happy 5 months to me! You ladies have been a lifesaver
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantb502

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I'm getting ready to read all the stuff I've missed :( aaaawful stomach bug has had me down and out. But today's my 20 weeks! Happy 5 months to me! You ladies have been a lifesaver

Happy half way baked day! Congrats, what a great milestone!!! Sorry you've been feeling bad:(


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

berniegroves said:


> I've updated the list with the correct due dates for missjenn and murmers.
> Rockinmomtobe - could you copy and paste it into your very first post? Then it will always be easy to find/update?
> 
> Want - can't believe he said that to you!! What a twat! You are teeny tiny obviously in good shape. People think they can say whatever they want to Pregnant people!!!!
> 
> Whittnie - I'm overweight too and am getting pain in my hips. I really need to find the energy to exercise again so I can get a handle on my weight gain. But I'm finding it exhausting being pregnant and looking after a toddler!! Lol

OK, updated....and added bb1's due date as well! Now, you guys will probably just have to stay on top of me for when you find out the sex lol. 



wantb502 said:


> Had my OB appt today, US in 7 days!
> 
> HB 150, moved all around. The doctor had to keep moving the Doppler to get it. My NT/trisomy tests all can back with odds over 1:10000. My uterus is measuring perfectly and I've only gained 6.5 pounds. So far, so good! The next week is going to creep by!
> 
> I'm so excited to read all the gender reveals!!

That is soooo exciting! Thats how my last appt was, with my little guy all over the place!



wantb502 said:


> Another update: I think I may have felt the baby kick on the outside! I had my handing resting on my belly after a nap and the baby is sitting really high and thump! I felt a tap on my fingers!! Maybe I'm crazy, but you better believe that I'm going to keep my hand on my belly all the time now!!
> 
> Has anyone else (think) they felt the baby from the outside?!?
> 
> Also, I think I've "popped" a bit in the last two days:) still can't get these stupid photos to post right from my phone!

I WISH Id felt him move on the outisde. I cant even be sure hes moving on the inside yet....damn fat :(

AFM: Can you guys see my pictures when I post? Just wondering. I posted a picture with my last post about my 20 weeks. 

Feeling MUUUUUCH better that I was a few days ago. Being sick and pregnant makes me nervous, the dr didnt want to see me, which was good, and I have my regular appt tonight with an ultrasound! YAY! Hopefully you guys can see the pics if I post them tonight.

Im having mixed emotions about tonight and trying to be positive. Even with my stomach bug and only eating toast and apples I managed to gain weight over the last two days, so Im not looking forward to the lecture from the doctor. But Im really trying to enjoy being pregnant and I want to look forward to these appointments and ultrasounds, not dread them :cry: Hopefully all will go well.


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: good luck with everything and remember though they say 25-35 pounds, I think most women gain closer to 50. I have an ending weight goal and trying not to focus on the weekly stuff because the baby is growing at such different rates. You'll be fine. I'm so sorry you've been feeling bad, sucks. 

Please post pictures!


----------



## luna_19

I can see your picture :)

Don't worry about the weight, you're supposed to be gaining because baby is growing! :)


----------



## whittnie117

Ladies, don't worry about weight gain, as long as you're eating a semi nutritious diet, you will be fine! All babies grow differently and at different times. I try to keep myself away from the scale. I know that I am a big woman and that because this baby hates, and I mean hates fruits and veggies, I am going to gain a lot. I honestly don't care if anyone knows how much I weigh so....

On my 5 week appointment I weight 238 (Though I swear I was 234 before I got pregnant). At my 12 week scan I was 248. I weighed myself on my digital scale at 14 weeks and I was 251. I just weighed myself again for the sake of this post and it was back down to 248. I have no idea how that is possible due to all the terrible foods I eat and how much I eat. 

Also, I didn't plan on getting pregnant while heavy. It just happened. I was trying to lose weight prior and had lost 60 lbs. Then got a bfp. Silly life.

Anywho, Rockin, you look great and I hope you get better soon. Glad to see you back.

bb1, have you talked to your doctor about blacking out? Is that due to the blood pressure? (Sorry if too personal).


Want, so lucky to feel the baby kick on the outside so early. That will become a more regular experience soon. I thought I did once because my baby boy is laying real low. I can feel his kicks in the lowest part of my tummy and I was holding the area while laying on my side and felt a little thud on my palm. I think that is why I am feeling him kick on the inside with an anterior placenta. He's just hanging out on the very bottom.


----------



## therealdalia

wantb502 said:


> Had my OB appt today, US in 7 days!
> 
> HB 150, moved all around. The doctor had to keep moving the Doppler to get it. My NT/trisomy tests all can back with odds over 1:10000. My uterus is measuring perfectly and I've only gained 6.5 pounds. So far, so good! The next week is going to creep by!
> 
> I'm so excited to read all the gender reveals!!

So so awesome!!! I am so happy for you and your healthy pregnancy.



wantb502 said:


> Has anyone else (think) they felt the baby from the outside?!?
> 
> Also, I think I've "popped" a bit in the last two days:) still can't get these stupid photos to post right from my phone!

Super cute! Have you felt any kicks from the inside? I haven't felt JACK...only occasional flutters. :-(



whittnie117 said:


> Ladies, don't worry about weight gain, as long as you're eating a semi nutritious diet, you will be fine! All babies grow differently and at different times. I try to keep myself away from the scale. I know that I am a big woman and that because this baby hates, and I mean hates fruits and veggies, I am going to gain a lot. I honestly don't care if anyone knows how much I weigh so....

Thanks for your words of wisdom...I really needed it.  I'm going to post my experience about that now.


----------



## therealdalia

Lord...forgive me for talking like this but it's how I really feel. I feel like I am a victim of being "Nasty pregnant." I was hoping to be "Sexy pregnant" but it just ain't happening. Yep, that's right. I am not carrying my "bump" gracefully and I am turning into a pork chop. At 17 weeks, I have already gained 20 lbs even though I generally eat right and work out 4 days a week (I worked out 6-7 days a week before pregnancy). Also, I am pregnant in my ASS. My ass is growing faster than my belly. And it's not a nice ass like it used to be, it's all wide and turning into a fat blob of cellulite. It turned big, wide and flat and I can't explain it. Anyway, I started wearing maternity clothes 3 weeks ago because my ASS can't fit in my regular pants so the "secret fit belly" is an added bonus for later. If I'm like this now, God knows what it's going to be like come November. Oy vey!


----------



## whittnie117

lol @ pork chop. I love pork chops. Haha
I've read everywhere that some women gain in their bellies and others gain it in their backsides and thighs. It's all in preparation to give birth. I've always carried my fat in the tummy and upper body. This pregnancy isn't changing that so far. It's all in the tummy/boobs. I seriously look full term already because of the preexisting fat that was there before. Just remember you will burn a lot of calories breast feeding, if that's what you plan to do. You'll need those extra fat stores. However, I need extra fat stores like I need another piece of cake. I think I have plenty already, lol. Mmmm cake


----------



## wantb502

Thereal: you HAVE to read "Belly laughs" by Jenny McCarthy, it took me like 1.5 to read and it sounded just like your description! I think you would get a kick out of it.

I think we all need to learn to embrace "our" bodies that have been overtaken by hormones and our beautiful bundles. It's hard to embrace it, but I think it would help every single one of us. We are all different shapes and sizes and have a hard time dealing with these changes. At least were goin at it together!


----------



## bb1

I talked to the doc yesterday and he said if it happens again to go see him. he thinks it might be blood pressure related because of how far it has come down. Advice from now on to stand and get up in a slower time so that my body has some time to stabilise the BP or something. Hasn't happened again and it did happen twice while I was pregnant with DS so hopefully it doesnt happen again.

Rocken- lookng great. my belly has come out at the top but the bottom is still very much flab. **sadface**


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh shoo! My ass is more pregnant than my bump too lol. Even though I'm a small petite person, that's the biggest it's gotten. Even from first pregnancy, I still have the stretch marks from then and hoping I won't get more :(

Everyday, I'm trying to incorporate some kind of exercise besides the squats. Don't forget to do your kegels! My pelvic was so weak that I could not walk at all from the first birth. My doctor says it's because I have a weak pelvic muscle. Since then, I've been trying to strengthen it and hopefully it will pay off because the pain after that first birth was horrible. I really couldn't walk for a month and a half. 

Don't worry about your weight DURING pregnancy! You can start planning how to lose it and how to tone up post-birth. It's hard not to worry about weight gaining, but in reality, it's part of the package. We are all beautiful pregnant ladies in each our own ways!


----------



## The Alchemist

bb1 said:


> I talked to the doc yesterday and he said if it happens again to go see him. he thinks it might be blood pressure related because of how far it has come down. Advice from now on to stand and get up in a slower time so that my body has some time to stabilise the BP or something. Hasn't happened again and it did happen twice while I was pregnant with DS so hopefully it doesnt happen again.
> 
> Rocken- lookng great. my belly has come out at the top but the bottom is still very much flab. **sadface**

It helps to get up very very slowly. I've had that happen to me in late 1st trimester. Try not to lay on your right side where the big, main vein is. 

And a beneficial reminder to all my ladies: don't forget your kegel exercises and to raise your feet up! And drink lots of water!


----------



## mama.luv

I'm not really worried about weight gain cause I figure I can just work it off once I have the babies. I thought I would be able to work out while preggers but I'm always tired and just choose to lay down. As far as eating, I eat anything I want. lol. But luckily, I crave fruits all of time. My fridge has to be stacked with nectarines and grapes. I also love bananas. I can also eat salad all day. But don't get me wrong, I do crave sweets. I stop by the donut shop at least once a week for a devils food donut :) @alchemist, I will try to get some kegel exercises in, I forgot about doing those. Before I got preggers, I would just wear kegel balls most of the day, and I don't think I can do that now.


----------



## wantb502

mama.luv said:


> I'm not really worried about weight gain cause I figure I can just work it off once I have the babies. I thought I would be able to work out while preggers but I'm always tired and just choose to lay down. As far as eating, I eat anything I want. lol. But luckily, I crave fruits all of time. My fridge has to be stacked with nectarines and grapes. I also love bananas. I can also eat salad all day. But don't get me wrong, I do crave sweets. I stop by the donut shop at least once a week for a devils food donut :) @alchemist, I will try to get some kegel exercises in, I forgot about doing those. Before I got preggers, I would just wear kegel balls most of the day, and I don't think I can do that now.

Oh I've heard of these! Are they safe during pregnancy? I would love to have something like that. I can never remember to so kegels and I am so afraid I'm going to have bladder issues. I also want to "bounce back" quicker in that department. If you have any info on safety, let me know!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh I have those kegel balls too! That's what I was using to strengthen my pelvic floor. It also made my orgasms stronger and better, woo! Goodness gracious. Lemme tell you ladies...not only did it help to make my orgasm stronger/better but I would get wetter and I sometimes able to squirt! Sorry TMI but we're adults and we're ladies hehe. Now, as far as if it's safe to wear during pregnancy, I'm not really sure.That's a good question though. I'm going to email my doctor right now. She will see it tomorrow and hopefully, she replies.


----------



## mama.luv

Yea unless the Doc says it's cool, I wouldn't trust it during pregnancy. I would be embarrassed to ask my Doc. lol. Okay here is TMI and lil off the pregnancy topic. I don't know if the balls made my orgasms stronger cause I'm big on using vibrators to increase my orgasms during intercourse. But the kegel balls do feel good when they are in :) I don't even want to think about that stuff right now cause I haven't DTD for 3 months...Grrrrr


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

My goodness! SEXY PREGNANT TIME!!! :sex: You guys crack me up lol. I never know what to expect here :) See my TMI question at the bottom 




therealdalia said:


> Lord...forgive me for talking like this but it's how I really feel. I feel like I am a victim of being "Nasty pregnant." I was hoping to be "Sexy pregnant" but it just ain't happening. Yep, that's right. I am not carrying my "bump" gracefully and I am turning into a pork chop. At 17 weeks, I have already gained 20 lbs even though I generally eat right and work out 4 days a week (I worked out 6-7 days a week before pregnancy). Also, I am pregnant in my ASS. My ass is growing faster than my belly. And it's not a nice ass like it used to be, it's all wide and turning into a fat blob of cellulite. It turned big, wide and flat and I can't explain it. Anyway, I started wearing maternity clothes 3 weeks ago because my ASS can't fit in my regular pants so the "secret fit belly" is an added bonus for later. If I'm like this now, God knows what it's going to be like come November. Oy vey!

HAHAHAHAHAHAH, I love this. Not that you feel like this, but that Im not the only one. I went bra shopping yesterday and left in tears lol. I cant find anything that fits. Its getting hot here finally and Im pretty sure Ive gained ALL of my weight in my arms UGH!!!!



whittnie117 said:


> Ladies, don't worry about weight gain, as long as you're eating a semi nutritious diet, you will be fine! All babies grow differently and at different times. I try to keep myself away from the scale. I know that I am a big woman and that because this baby hates, and I mean hates fruits and veggies, I am going to gain a lot. I honestly don't care if anyone knows how much I weigh so....
> 
> On my 5 week appointment I weight 238 (Though I swear I was 234 before I got pregnant). At my 12 week scan I was 248. I weighed myself on my digital scale at 14 weeks and I was 251. I just weighed myself again for the sake of this post and it was back down to 248. I have no idea how that is possible due to all the terrible foods I eat and how much I eat.
> 
> Also, I didn't plan on getting pregnant while heavy. It just happened. I was trying to lose weight prior and had lost 60 lbs. Then got a bfp. Silly life.
> 
> Anywho, Rockin, you look great and I hope you get better soon. Glad to see you back.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU :hugs: I really needed to hear all of that. I weighed in yesterday at 215...I havent been over 200 lbs in over 2 years and I worked SOOOO hard to lose the weight, you all know its been hard for me to gain it, but this made me feel sooooo much better.

AND, I talked to the doctor yesterday(after the u/s, pics soon!!!) and she did mention i was gaining a bit much, but I just told her....Im eating healthy and exercising...Im not perfect, but I know how to eat right...and she said its ok, itll just be harder after birth BOOOO, but Ill take it. I just want our little guy to be healthy.

Otherwise, scan went great, everything is where its supposed to be and healthy!! :happydance: Love seeing him wiggling around

Soooo, heres the TMI question....the kegel exercises? Theyre supposed to do what exactly? Ive heard (pre-pregnancy) that they help with tightness? Is this right? But Ive also seen a few things since becoming pregnant that theyre supposed to help...but with what?


----------



## The Alchemist

Yes Mama.luv! The balls DO feel good while they're in lol. Plus, my kegel balls have an extra ball inside so as I walk or especially going up or down the stairs, ohhhh....yes, baby. By the end of the day, I'm more than ready to rape OH loool. Oh my lordy, can't believe I said all that.


----------



## wantb502

Please ask your doctor about the safety with these! My sex drive has definitely sky rocketed in the last two weeks and I don't think really need anymore stimulation but I want something to keep me tight.

Rockin: kegels increase muscle tone in your pelvic floor increasing vaginal tightness for sex which in turn produces a better, stronger O! For pregnancy and after, the toned muscles help prevent urinary leakage and help your lady bits get back to there normal shape after being stretched to accommodate a massive baby through a small hole. My goal is not to pee on myself when I jump, run, or sneeze. I also want to make sure sex is still enjoyable without feeling the need to upgrade my husband to a porn size penis because of floppy and worn out vagina.


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - they're meant to strengthen your pelvic floor which in turn, helps with contractions/pushing (and definitely prevents any prolapse or weak bladder control) and helps with your reproductive department. It's very very good for you.

If you've ever done abd exercises, you've done kegels too. You probably didn't know it. But of course, you can't really do abd exercises during pregnancy. Doing squats are great too and you can do kegels while doing them so you'd be working all muscles waist down. Which is beneficial for the birthing process.

Anyway, I've sent an email to my 2 nurse practitioners and my OB regarding the kegel balls, if they're safe during pregnancy or no. I'll let you ladies know once they reply. I might get different answers. Like when I asked these 3 about drinking red wine during pregnancy. 1 said no. The other 2 said okay but on moderation, or a little less than moderation. So...we'll see what they'll say about these wonderful balls.


----------



## luna_19

I also read the other day that doing kiegels can help prevent the dreaded hemorrhoids ;) I'm interested to hear about the balls, I haven't used mine since getting pregnant


----------



## The Alchemist

While I wait for an email response, here is what I found. I took a screen shot on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-06-20-10-22-44.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## The Alchemist

luna_19 said:


> I also read the other day that doing kiegels can help prevent the dreaded hemorrhoids ;) I'm interested to hear about the balls, I haven't used mine since getting pregnant

Very good point! This is the second biggest reason why I'm doing kegels. I had hemorrhoids during my first pregnancy. I remember the throbbing pain. You're right that it CAN help to prevent these buggers but sometimes they are inevitable for some ladies because of the pressure. The 2 hemorrhoids I acquired from that first pregnancy is still there but they've shrunk tremendously (had to take these natural supplements to shrink them, prescription didn't do jack to shrink them). They get aggravated if I have a major poo (sorry, tmi!). And I have changed my diet to include more fruits/veggies and water and less refined foods.


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: thanks for the post. I guess I get some for after pregnancy. I'm already scheduled to get US very 2 weeks to monitor for possible incompetent cervix. I beat not risk anything. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mama.luv

The Alchemist said:


> Yes Mama.luv! The balls DO feel good while they're in lol. Plus, my kegel balls have an extra ball inside so as I walk or especially going up or down the stairs, ohhhh....yes, baby. By the end of the day, I'm more than ready to rape OH loool. Oh my lordy, can't believe I said all that.

I have the ones with the ball in the inside too, and I can feel them moving as I walk..lol. Awww I miss wearing my balls :)


----------



## luna_19

scan today, look at that tiny foot! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0110.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> Alchemist: thanks for the post. I guess I get some for after pregnancy. I'm already scheduled to get US very 2 weeks to monitor for possible incompetent cervix. I beat not risk anything. Thanks for the info!

Why do they think you may have an incompetent cervix? This is the main thing that is concerning me during this pregnancy because I know I'm high risk for it since this is a multiples pregnancy, plus I had a procedure years ago where they took off a piece of my cervix due to abnormal cells. My Doc doesn't seem to be concerned but he also haven't measured my cervix either. The midwife measured it with her finger at my last appt, but I don't feel that is accurate enough. The Doc said my cervix will be measured at my anatomy scan. So in the meanwhile, I try to stay off my feet as much as I can to relax my cervix. I'm such a worry wart.


----------



## mama.luv

luna_19 said:


> scan today, look at that tiny foot! <3

OMG how cute. Looks like the baby was being pretty active. I can't wait to see mine again :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - at first, it was strange to have them in. Butyou get used to it. I only wear them while I work out. 

Luna - awww....sweet! Love scan pics!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Strange question.....can I get the same effect like...sitting at my desk tightening and loosening my lady bits? Kind of how it would feel to stop peeing mid stream?? (TMI!) I think thats a kegel....but please if Im wrong, lol let me know. 

Thanks for all the info, I had no idea it would be so helpful for anything other than sex (which thank god, my sex drive is back finally):happydance:


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - yes, you can practically do your kegels anywhere, any position. How you described it is correct. The best position is sitting up. Let me post a link (dunno if we're allowed to so if I can't, I'll delete the link):

https://www.pelvicexercises.com.au/kegel-exercises/


----------



## The Alchemist

Double post, sorry.


----------



## whittnie117

Woah lots about kegels today, lol. I need to start these asap. Hopefully I can strengthen something down there. 

Rockin, I'm glad I helped someone with my post.

I finally got everything situated for my summer and fall semesters with professors willing to work around my pregnancy. Such a relief. O'm so exhausted and I haven't even done anything and I have class tonight, ugh. 
Anyone lose their appetite at all? I'm struggling to eat even the bad foods the last three or four days or so.


----------



## missjenn

Happy 5 month bump anniversary Rockin!!!! You are looking great and I'm sure you are happy to be over the half way mark too!!!!! Did you get to see the baby again?

I don't know much about the kegel balls but every time I sneeze I now pee a little :-(!!!! Not cool!!!!!!!


----------



## missjenn

Here are my 21 week shots from yesterday. We had a big work Gala event and I ate way too much!!! I have to stop doing that! Going for my walk shortly to burn off some of those calories!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3328.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3347.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - wow your are looking awesome and I love that blue dress!


----------



## missjenn

luna_19 said:


> scan today, look at that tiny foot! <3

Love this!!!


----------



## wantb502

mama.luv said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> Alchemist: thanks for the post. I guess I get some for after pregnancy. I'm already scheduled to get US very 2 weeks to monitor for possible incompetent cervix. I beat not risk anything. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Why do they think you may have an incompetent cervix? This is the main thing that is concerning me during this pregnancy because I know I'm high risk for it since this is a multiples pregnancy, plus I had a procedure years ago where they took off a piece of my cervix due to abnormal cells. My Doc doesn't seem to be concerned but he also haven't measured my cervix either. The midwife measured it with her finger at my last appt, but I don't feel that is accurate enough. The Doc said my cervix will be measured at my anatomy scan. So in the meanwhile, I try to stay off my feet as much as I can to relax my cervix. I'm such a worry wart.Click to expand...

I had a LEEP procedure years and years ago. They want to keep a close eye to make sure I don't have a problem with it. I'm hoping my cervix is all good, but we won't know until I get measured on Tuesday.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Please ask your doctor about the safety with these! My sex drive has definitely sky rocketed in the last two weeks and I don't think really need anymore stimulation but I want something to keep me tight.
> 
> Rockin: kegels increase muscle tone in your pelvic floor increasing vaginal tightness for sex which in turn produces a better, stronger O! For pregnancy and after, the toned muscles help prevent urinary leakage and help your lady bits get back to there normal shape after being stretched to accommodate a massive baby through a small hole. My goal is not to pee on myself when I jump, run, or sneeze. I also want to make sure sex is still enjoyable without feeling the need to upgrade my husband to a porn size penis because of floppy and worn out vagina.

LOL...this made me LOL! :haha: 

I'm already peeing when I sneeze :-( Gawd!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> Here are my 21 week shots from yesterday. We had a big work Gala event and I ate way too much!!! I have to stop doing that! Going for my walk shortly to burn off some of those calories!!

You look great and I LOVE that dress!


----------



## wantb502

LOL...this made me LOL! :haha: 

I'm already peeing when I sneeze :-( Gawd!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

That's why scared me! The other night I was walking home from dinner and I had to pee very very bad. I sneezed and dribbled!!! I couldn't believe it! It's the first time that happened and I thought.... "Oh no...I gotta do something about this ASAP!"


----------



## therealdalia

Missjenn, you look super cute! Is that a maternity dress you're wearing?

I used to have those benwah balls. I got freaked out and stopped using them one time when I couldn't find one of them and my boyfriend at the time had to fish it out!


----------



## missjenn

Thank-you so much girls! I got the dress from H & M for 29.95. It's not maternity but it has the empire waist which makes it suit the bump! No other dresses looked good and I tried on alot! This beats shelling out big bucks at a maternity store!

WantB.....every time I sneeze now I pee a little...every single time!!! I can't imagine what my bladder is going to be like after the baby!


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> Missjenn, you look super cute! Is that a maternity dress you're wearing?
> 
> I used to have those benwah balls. I got freaked out and stopped using them one time when I couldn't find one of them and my boyfriend at the time had to fish it out!

Holy crap!!! LOL....I would have freaked out!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - oh I love H&M. 

I never did had to buy maternity clothes? I mean, I just buy a size larger shirts and dresses. Speaking of which, I don't own any casual maxi dresses. I have one fancy maxi dress that I had bought for my baby shower the first time. Would really love some casual ones.

As for pee, uh....I had a sneeze n pee accident the other day. I think even if you have strong pelvic floor, it's gonna happen anyway because of the pressure. Plus I can't seem to go anywhere without peeing first. And I told OH if we're gonna eat out, make sure they have a restroom. My life is spent with the toilet these days.


----------



## wantb502

Thereal: I laughed so hard about you saying he had to "fish it out"! Oh my god! Probably wasn't funny when it happened though! 

I LOVE H&M I wish they had one here:( 

I guess our babes are sitting right on our bladders... I honestly am so happy I'm not the only experiencing this! Thanks girls... Today's thread has been a blast to read!

I love maxi dresses. I got two maternity ones from old navy.. They are super comfy but I don't fill them out yet. I bought then for my trip to Croatia July 11-22th. Hopefully I grow a bit more so I don't look silly wearing them


----------



## Murmers0110

Jo- I was in Nashville yesterday and went shopping at the opry mills mall. They have a brand new H&M. They had a maternity section and baby section! I fornthe cutest out fits for so cheep! One dress was full price and only$5.95! I also went to old navy and for some maternity clothes! It was so nice to not only have motherhood maternity lol. Anyways moral of the story is while there (at H&M) I got to taking to a woman who lives in ky. She said there is one coming to louisville. I think she said oxmore mall.


----------



## luna_19

The mat section at the h&m here was really disappointing :( I tried on some of the maxi dresses at old navy a while ago and felt like I was swimming in them :haha: if it ever stops raining here maybe I'll go give them another try


----------



## wantb502

Murmers0110 said:


> Jo- I was in Nashville yesterday and went shopping at the opry mills mall. They have a brand new H&M. They had a maternity section and baby section! I fornthe cutest out fits for so cheep! One dress was full price and only$5.95! I also went to old navy and for some maternity clothes! It was so nice to not only have motherhood maternity lol. Anyways moral of the story is while there (at H&M) I got to taking to a woman who lives in ky. She said there is one coming to louisville. I think she said oxmore mall.

What?!? Seriously?!? Awesome! It's so cheap, I hope they build it soon so I can shop for maternity clothes... We're they good at the one you went to?
What did you get at old navy? Did you finally get some tops?!?


----------



## wantb502

luna_19 said:


> The mat section at the h&m here was really disappointing :( I tried on some of the maxi dresses at old navy a while ago and felt like I was swimming in them :haha: if it ever stops raining here maybe I'll go give them another try

I got a regular size maxi dress at Macy's in February on sale for like 20$. It fits perfect and has this super sweet and sexy cute out/crocheted area in the back of the dress. I love it but have a feeling it's not going to fit perfect for too long. I think we could get away with some regular maxi dresses but come August/September... It will be more difficult!


----------



## Murmers0110

wantb502 said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Jo- I was in Nashville yesterday and went shopping at the opry mills mall. They have a brand new H&M. They had a maternity section and baby section! I fornthe cutest out fits for so cheep! One dress was full price and only$5.95! I also went to old navy and for some maternity clothes! It was so nice to not only have motherhood maternity lol. Anyways moral of the story is while there (at H&M) I got to taking to a woman who lives in ky. She said there is one coming to louisville. I think she said oxmore mall.
> 
> What?!? Seriously?!? Awesome! It's so cheap, I hope they build it soon so I can shop for maternity clothes... We're they good at the one you went to?
> What did you get at old navy? Did you finally get some tops?!?Click to expand...

The hm had a small section. It it was about the size of everywhere else. I didn't buy anything for me there though. I did buy stuff at old navy. I was impressed with their selection but I was disappointed that it was all still very summery though. I need fall stuff. In set for spring summer. I bought 2 tanks and a air of dark skinny jeans.


----------



## The Alchemist

I think I will go to Ross or Marshalls for maxi dresses. I love their low low prices! Last time I was there, there were so many cute dresses but I couldn't buy any because OH would scold me that I'm being selfish and that I should at least buy baby stuff. He's right but gosh. I can't treat myself? It's not like I shop every weekend.


----------



## whittnie117

The Alchemist said:


> It's not like I shop every weekend.

I do :( :haha:

I love Ross.


----------



## missjenn

luna_19 said:


> The mat section at the h&m here was really disappointing :( I tried on some of the maxi dresses at old navy a while ago and felt like I was swimming in them :haha: if it ever stops raining here maybe I'll go give them another try

I was really disappointed with their selection to...it was basically next to nothing. And what they did have...was really grannyish!


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> I think I will go to Ross or Marshalls for maxi dresses. I love their low low prices! Last time I was there, there were so many cute dresses but I couldn't buy any because OH would scold me that I'm being selfish and that I should at least buy baby stuff. He's right but gosh. I can't treat myself? It's not like I shop every weekend.

My theory is... If momma looks good than baby's happy:) treat yourself, you'll get plenty of baby clothes and stuff you they are born!


----------



## missjenn

Going to pickup my 20 week ultra sound picture on my lunch break!! Finally!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey ladies hope everyone's ok, I was on this page at the very beginning but was took back to October, my midwife told me to be aware i could atill have nov due date as i had ivf and them dates are more accurate, anyway I noticed u now have a few October mummies here so I thought I'd sneak back in ;) x


----------



## mama.luv

I went to H&M about 2 months ago and found some maternity corduroy pants on sale for $5. I also bought regular tops that can be used as maternity tops for like $3. So I end up buying 2 outfits from there for less than $25 total. I bought Old Navy maternity jeans on clearance for $5 too. I try to find deals because I know that I wont be in these clothes for long. I need to find some summer dresses though. I'm not a big Ross fan because the stores always seem ransacked and dirty, and I don't have the patience to look through racks. But I love shopping at TJ Maxx and Marshalls.


----------



## mama.luv

Do you guys sometimes feel like you have lost some brain cells? I swear after I proofread my previous post, I had so many errors and I'm usually good at writing. For examples instead of clothes, I put close..lol. And then I forget things a lot now. I do not remember going through this during my first pregnancy. Oh the joy of being pregnant :)


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Do you guys sometimes feel like you have lost some brain cells? I swear after I proofread my previous post, I had so many errors and I'm usually good at writing. For examples instead of clothes, I put close..lol. And then I forget things a lot now. I do not remember going through this during my first pregnancy. Oh the joy of being pregnant :)

Yup! I get prego brain all the time!


----------



## missjenn

Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone's ok, I was on this page at the very beginning but was took back to October, my midwife told me to be aware i could atill have nov due date as i had ivf and them dates are more accurate, anyway I noticed u now have a few October mummies here so I thought I'd sneak back in ;) x

Welcome back!!!! Mine is October 30th....before it was Nov 7th!


----------



## missjenn

Girls, I finally got to pickup the pics from our 20 weeks ultra sound!!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - omg tel me about it. It's not just the typos. I can't even talk right in real life. I mash up my words or I say the wrong words in a sentence. It's horrible, especially when speaking to the boss at work. 

Missjenn - how awesome! Seeing everybody's scans make me feel like I can't wait for my scan next Wednesday.

And here is a small update on my 17w bump if you can call it that. OH said this bump looks different than the first time. Sorry, there's my dd in the background lol.
 



Attached Files:







20130621_112218-1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

missjenn said:


> Jamie_lee_c_ said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies hope everyone's ok, I was on this page at the very beginning but was took back to October, my midwife told me to be aware i could atill have nov due date as i had ivf and them dates are more accurate, anyway I noticed u now have a few October mummies here so I thought I'd sneak back in ;) x
> 
> Welcome back!!!! Mine is October 30th....before it was Nov 7th!Click to expand...

Thank you, October 26th or November 4th... And please no later!!

Very cute scan pics :thumbup:


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome back Jamie. 

Awesome ultrasound pics MissJenn.

TMI question inc: Anyone start leaking colostrum yet? I started 3 days ago, just clear liquid, and my chest and nipples hurt so much today. I kept waking up due to the position I was in causing super nipple pain. Ouch!!


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Mama - omg tel me about it. It's not just the typos. I can't even talk right in real life. I mash up my words or I say the wrong words in a sentence. It's horrible, especially when speaking to the boss at work.
> 
> Missjenn - how awesome! Seeing everybody's scans make me feel like I can't wait for my scan next Wednesday.
> 
> And here is a small update on my 17w bump if you can call it that. OH said this bump looks different than the first time. Sorry, there's my dd in the background lol.

Cute bump! Cute Daughter! Cute dress!


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> Welcome back Jamie.
> 
> Awesome ultrasound pics MissJenn.
> 
> TMI question inc: Anyone start leaking colostrum yet? I started 3 days ago, just clear liquid, and my chest and nipples hurt so much today. I kept waking up due to the position I was in causing super nipple pain. Ouch!!

Nope, not yet anyway! I'm surprised...because my boobs are massive and extremely uncomfortable!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - nope, no colostrum. I thought I would have it due to the fact that I've been pregnant before. My nipples aren't painful like the way you described yours. But they are sensitive and really taut, more than last time. And my boobs grew slightly larger than the first time too, but it's still a B. Boo...lol.


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> whittnie117 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Jamie.
> 
> Awesome ultrasound pics MissJenn.
> 
> TMI question inc: Anyone start leaking colostrum yet? I started 3 days ago, just clear liquid, and my chest and nipples hurt so much today. I kept waking up due to the position I was in causing super nipple pain. Ouch!!
> 
> Nope, not yet anyway! I'm surprised...because my boobs are massive and extremely uncomfortable!Click to expand...

No leaking for me yet either. 

I went for a prenatal massage yesterday and couldn't even lay down flat. She propped my shoulders up so I didn't have to lay directly on my boobs! I was always told that your boobs stop hurting in 2nd tri.... Not here! They are still growing and I wake every morning in horrible pain (even wear a bra at night). I'm busting out of my 34DDDs already (mainly my left boob). My nips don't hurt but my breast tissue everywhere else hurts!


----------



## The Alchemist

Wantb - ohhhh! Prenatal massage! I've had those and I'm planning in getting it again this time. I have a usual and favorite massage parlor. 50 bucks for a while hour of relaxation. Ahhh...glad you mentioned massage. I gotta make an appointment with them and with my favorite masseuse.


----------



## berniegroves

Yay for all the scan pictures!!! So cute!! 

Boo for the peeing when you sneeze!! I had this happen twice when pregnant with DD. it hasn't happened since because after pregnancy the pressure is removed. But now in pregnant again it's a nightmare! I have hayfever and am sneezing all the time and have to clench super tight to not pee at the same time!!! 

Whit - I also have super sore nipples! Ouch! Not leaking any colostrum though. 

Feel really rough at the moment as have hayfever and a cold. Hoping the scan on Monday cheers me up a bit! 

Missjenn - you look fab in that dress!!


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> Girls, I finally got to pickup the pics from our 20 weeks ultra sound!!!!

Your pictures are so precious! I love the perfect profile pic and pics of the feet!! I love staring at my baby photos. I've even made one my background on my phone so I see everytime I go to use it...which is constantly:)


----------



## missjenn

Thanks girls!

What are maxi dresses anyway? You guys have mentioned them a few times now. 

My boobs are super large...hurts to sleep on them and when I take my bra off...they instantly hurt even more! No issues with nipples but like wantb the tissue is sore...I can't imagine what these puppies are going to be like when the milk comes in...omg!!!

I go for another ultra sound on Tuesday so they can get a picture from the heart at all angles. The baby wouldn't lay on his back during the last one so back we go...I'm totally fine with it though...I love the idea of seeing him again!


----------



## whittnie117

Yay for being odd and stuff happening early to me in all aspects, lol.

Maxi dresses are full length dresses that kinda are tighter at the top but flowy as it goes down. Very comfy, I need to find me some.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - maxi dresses are long dresses basically. I have similar dress like the red one but mine is fuschia. I wore it for my first baby shower.
https://jenbozzo.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/maxi-dresses.jpg


----------



## The Alchemist

I found old pics of me at my baby shower the first time. That's the fuschia maxi dress I had worn.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-06-22-12-28-42.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## The Alchemist

This was my 7 or 8 months bump when I was pregnant with Zoey. Wonder if my bump will look like that or different? OH said my bump doesn't look like the first.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-06-22-12-28-53-1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> This was my 7 or 8 months bump when I was pregnant with Zoey. Wonder if my bump will look like that or different? OH said my bump doesn't look like the first.

What a cute bump! I hope mine looks like that!


----------



## missjenn

ME too! Wow, you are a beautiful pregnant woman!!!!!!! 

I need to get me some of these dresses!


----------



## therealdalia

OK, so I was talking about strollers with one of my mommy friends who advised that a "good stroller" is $500! She also said I would need TWO (count them) TWO strollers...a foldable one for outings (mall, festivals, etc.), and a more durable and agile lightweight one for jogging/workouts. WTF, is this for real? I definitely plan to go jogging with my baby, but do I really need TWO strollers? And is a good one really $500?! Bear in mind, I have seen some jacked up strollers and want something durable and easy to push.


----------



## missjenn

I bought this one at a yard sale a couple weeks ago. It's the Graco Travel stroller system set. Three pieces, stroller...baby seat...and the snap in for the car seat....its frigin awesome! I got it for 100.00. brand new they are 350.00 plus taxes. And it doesn't expire for two more years. We will also grab a 25.00 fold up one to take out of province with us.
 



Attached Files:







stroller.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6


----------



## missjenn

This was me at my 20 week gender scan waiting to see my son! My tattoo used to be down at my pelvic bone!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## luna_19

cute pics everyone!

I don't believe that you need to spend $500+ for a proper stroller, sure the really expensive ones may have some extra features but you can get a decent travel system (so stroller and car seat) for around $300. The one thing I learned recently though is that not all strollers can lay the seat down flat, if they don't you can't use the actual seat until baby can sit up! So we will definitely make sure to get one that lays flat...also I must have a cup holder for my coffee :haha:

oh and I have 1 adorable black and white striped maxi dress, I haven't tried it on recently but I feel like my boobs are way too big for it, before I could only wear it with one bra that didn't stick out the sides and now all my bras are way bigger (and I'm popping out of them anyways!)


----------



## luna_19

Does anyone else have a belly button ring? Mine has been super irritated for the last week or so, not sure if I'm just catching it on everything or what. I switched it to an actual ring to see if that will help. I don't feel like I need one of those flexi ones yet since it hasn't stretched or anything but I guess that's the next step if the ring doesn't help.


----------



## The Alchemist

therealdalia said:


> OK, so I was talking about strollers with one of my mommy friends who advised that a "good stroller" is $500! She also said I would need TWO (count them) TWO strollers...a foldable one for outings (mall, festivals, etc.), and a more durable and agile lightweight one for jogging/workouts. WTF, is this for real? I definitely plan to go jogging with my baby, but do I really need TWO strollers? And is a good one really $500?! Bear in mind, I have seen some jacked up strollers and want something durable and easy to push.

What's a "good stroller"? Haha. To me, it depends what you like and on your lifestyle. If you plan on jogging with baby, the make those jogging strollers. And those are pricey. As for regular strollers, there are different kinds each function slightly differently. For us, we got those strollers where you can fit most brands of carseats, we have graco car seat. Those are convenient and are not bulky. Then you have the travel system, depending on brand and other little features, prices varies. Then you have those prams, which by far, seems to be pricey. I don't know of any kinds. 

But my strollers and car seats.were used items that I bought from people who were selling on craigslist. I got a great deal on the stroller, it was new but they needed to move asap. 

Try craigslist if you don't mind used items or barely used items.


----------



## wantb502

The stroller/car seat/base combo (snug ride) I want is 365$. It's expensive but it's a running stroller. I think for 3 pieces it's not too bad. The seat goes up to 30 pounds so hopefully we can get some years out of it. $500 seems ridiculous. I will be getting an umbrella stroller for quick trips around too... But I think you can get those at Wally World for like 20$.


----------



## mama.luv

luna_19 said:


> Does anyone else have a belly button ring? Mine has been super irritated for the last week or so, not sure if I'm just catching it on everything or what. I switched it to an actual ring to see if that will help. I don't feel like I need one of those flexi ones yet since it hasn't stretched or anything but I guess that's the next step if the ring doesn't help.

I have a belly ring. Last week it was irritated so I took it out for a day and also ordered me a flexible pregnancy one for $5. Well the pregnancy one came and it's too skinny so I haven't worn it yet. I just put mine back in and it's been fine. I've had that thing in for 13yrs and I'm not quite ready to give it up yet. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for still wearing it. If the Doc didn't care then I'm not :)


----------



## whittnie117

The stroller I want is 400$. It's one of the Graco Modes. It has ten different settings and it is very stable and has the thick handles like I like (I hate the skinny handles, it feels so unsturdy to me). I am not sure if I am going to be able to afford it with everything else I want though. My dad just lost his job, he was a high up guy in the company. Made too much money. Sadness. So, I won't get any help from my mom like she said, which is quite alright, I completely understand and just hope he can find a comparable position with comparable pay. 

I saw a crib that matches the colors I want, but it's from walmart. Anyone have an opinion on their furniture? If I go with that, I can get the changing table, the rocking chair and bedding I want for my little guy. If I go with the crib I know of from babies r us, I can only get the changing table. Thoughts?
Anyone also have pretty much everything planned out? Or am I just ocd like that?


----------



## wantb502

whittnie117 said:


> The stroller I want is 400$. It's one of the Graco Modes. It has ten different settings and it is very stable and has the thick handles like I like (I hate the skinny handles, it feels so unsturdy to me). I am not sure if I am going to be able to afford it with everything else I want though. My dad just lost his job, he was a high up guy in the company. Made too much money. Sadness. So, I won't get any help from my mom like she said, which is quite alright, I completely understand and just hope he can find a comparable position with comparable pay.
> 
> I saw a crib that matches the colors I want, but it's from walmart. Anyone have an opinion on their furniture? If I go with that, I can get the changing table, the rocking chair and bedding I want for my little guy. If I go with the crib I know of from babies r us, I can only get the changing table. Thoughts?
> Anyone also have pretty much everything planned out? Or am I just ocd like that?

We are going with a cheaper crib that has good reviews. Most of my friends that have kids, most wouldnt even sleep in a crib! My friends called it a "glorified hamper". I don't want to waste money on something that's not going to get used. I found a convertible on amazon for $180 and my mom is giving us my dads childhood dresser (we are going to paint it) as a changing table. I haven't really thought about bedding yet, but I bought some fabric so I may just make my own. I'm going to use the fabric as a changing pad cover and a crib skirt. 

I think if you have something that's cheaper but still has great reviews, go for that! Those cribs don't last years and years anyway because kids chew on them and they constantly change the regulations.


----------



## wantb502

I have an idea of what I want in my mind, but I still want to be frugal. I know I could spend thousands and thousands of dollars to make it look "professionally" put together, but the baby won't care... And I don't want to spend the money:)

We've already painted and I know what furniture I'm using (only buying a glider and crib) everything else will be stuff we or my parents already have. I made curtains for our guest room last year which is now our baby room. I painted the room gender neutral to match the curtains! There was no way I was going to use anything else after spending hours making them! They are blackout shades too!


----------



## The Alchemist

My crib and everything else like clothes were hand-me-downs that belonged to OH's niece. We didn't mind used items, we're one of those people who don't mind hmd's from family. For us, it's like, "oh cool, we don't have to spent do much money on baby stuff" because in our way of thinking, it's better and wiser that way because babies grow so quickly. 

I think one very pricey thing we needed to buy was a medela breast pump. If you ladies plan on bf and pumping, this brand is excellent and closer to real suction than any others. That thing saved my breasts from having blocked ducts from being too engorged. There was an incident though when I was away from home and without the baby, and my boobs got engorged. I was leaking and by the end of the day, my right breast had a large blocked duct. My nipple was bleeding and squirting blood, drip drip drip. My mil, thank god, as embarrassing as it was, had to come in and massage my boobs and all was well.


----------



## berniegroves

As long as a crib is sturdy and you like the way it looks then I don't think the price matters. 
We bought a crib for DD that will convert into a toddler bed when she is ready for that transition. 

I'm looking at getting a Baby Jogger City Select this time. I like that the seat combinations are so flexible. 
For all you ladies who are first time mummies - do you plan on having a second baby? If so maybe look at which strollers can be converted into doubles. I think there are quite a few that are singles to start with but then when you have your second baby you just purchase the additional seat. 
I REALLY wish we had thought about that the first time round. As now we need to sell our current stroller which wasn't cheap and buy another one. Total pain! 

I agree with alchemist, breast-pumps were amazing on helping with breastfeeding. Although I didn't purchase mine until a week after DD was born when I knew I was going to stick with the breastfeeding.


----------



## bb1

We got DS a cott that converts into a toddler bed as well thinking he would be in a bed before I got pregnant again (TTC for 5 years for DS) so this time buying a cheaper cott (still converts) only because DS wriggles so much and sleeps on the edges so he is still in it.

Had my scan today and found out we are having another BOY. I am so happy and excited and can not wait for cuddles. DH is struggling with a little gender disappointment which amazes but I am trying not to judge him even though in the end we are getting a healthy little baby. MIL is not helping because she wanted us to have a girl and is all poor me poor me. this pregnancy is her 2nd grandbaby and its from her oldest son so she still has plenty of chances for a granddaughter with our future pregnancies or from her 2 other children.

Any way hope you are all doing well and waiting to see some other scan results from today.


----------



## berniegroves

BB1 - congrats on the baby boy!! Bless your DH! I'm sure he feels bad for having gender disappointment and I think even though our priority is always for a healthy baby it's not uncommon to have a preference. He will love your new son just as much as he would have loved a baby girl. 
My DD is also still in her cot as she wriggles constantly!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> Do you guys sometimes feel like you have lost some brain cells? I swear after I proofread my previous post, I had so many errors and I'm usually good at writing. For examples instead of clothes, I put close..lol. And then I forget things a lot now. I do not remember going through this during my first pregnancy. Oh the joy of being pregnant :)

This is me ALL the time....sometimes I cant even get the right words out! lol



whittnie117 said:


> Welcome back Jamie.
> 
> Awesome ultrasound pics MissJenn.
> 
> TMI question inc: Anyone start leaking colostrum yet? I started 3 days ago, just clear liquid, and my chest and nipples hurt so much today. I kept waking up due to the position I was in causing super nipple pain. Ouch!!

No leaking yet, which to be honest, kind of thankful for.....my nipples have always been super sensitive, so the longer I can get pleasure out of them the better, lol. That makes me feel selfish :( 
Is anyone else planning on breastfeeding and having weird feelings about their SO 'playing' with their breasts? I feel a little weird sometimes and Im hoping it goes away, lol. I like my boobs and now Im worried theyre going to be de-sexualized. Strange, I know, just curious.

MissJenn- gorgeous as always!!! Love the scan pics

BB1-congrats on your baby boy :happydance:

AFM- exhausting weekend with OHs family and a Styx concert. I really need to remember that I get tired a lot easier than I used to. Thankfully, should have a slow week. 
No peeing when I sneeze....yet *fingers crossed* but at least if it happens I wont feel alone lol


----------



## berniegroves

So we had our scan today. 
It was excellent, the lady spent ages showing us all the different parts of the baby and telling us all the measurements she was taking. 

We are officially team blue! No doubt whatsoever that we're having a boy!! Eek!!!
Better start shopping! Everything we have is pink


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Congrats Bernie!!! :happydance:

ALSO--- I forgot toask you ladies.....anyone experience round ligament pain? I totally freaked out last Friday when I had some (which I didnt know at the time) so I called the doc and she explained it....but it really scared me :wacko:


----------



## luna_19

Wow so many boys here! Congrats ladies! :)

I have some ligament pain, mostly really low in my pelvis if I stand up or move too quickly.


----------



## mama.luv

@Rockin, sometimes I get the weird feelings about breastfeeding. But I need to get over it because I'm having twins and formula is going to cost me an arm and a leg :) Ok now for the round ligament pain, I've been having that for weeks now. I just look at it as a good thing, because it means things are growing in there. I get concerned about these braxton hicks contractions I get though. I asked my Doc about it via email, and he said to just lay down when I feel them, hmmm okay that's weird because I usually feel them when I'm laying down. I'm getting so tired of my Doc. Congrats Bernie on the boy. If the ultrasound technician confirms that I'm having two girls tomorrow, then I have to work on a boy in a couple of years because my husband really wants a boy since he has a daughter already. I have a son already, so two girls would be great :) But as long as they are healthy, that's all that matters. A lot of boys on here now. I wonder if that myth is true about if you DTD when you are about to ovulate, you will usually get preggers with a boy because male sperm reaches the egg first. hmmm.


----------



## mama.luv

For those of you that already know the sex of your baby and want to do some clothes shopping, Gymboree.com is having a $12.99 and under sale til July 7th.


----------



## The Alchemist

My anatomy scan is on this Wednesday. I'll be going alone :( OH won't be able to make it due to work. 

There are lots of boys in here. I might be back and scream blue too haha.


----------



## wantb502

Congrats Bernie and bb1 on your boys!! We find out tomorrow and I'm pretty sure were team blue too....I'm soooo excited!


----------



## Murmers0110

Im pretty excited too Jo! When is it? I don't wanna harrass you even though you did me ;)


----------



## mama.luv

The Alchemist said:


> My anatomy scan is on this Wednesday. I'll be going alone :( OH won't be able to make it due to work.
> 
> There are lots of boys in here. I might be back and scream blue too haha.

I'm going to my scan alone too because hubby has to work, but luckily I have a Doc's appt on Friday, so he can go to that.


----------



## whittnie117

Wooo! Congrats Bernie and Bb1 on the boys! So exciting. We have so many boys so far and more to come if mommy intuition reigns true. I can't wait for the rest of the scan updates this week.

Thanks everyone for responding to my questions. It's not that I worry the crib is cheap, it's more that it's a piece of furniture from walmart. I've purchased from there before, but the quality lacked, but it is a Carter's brand, so good?

All you not leaking ladies are lucky. It's only gotten worse for me since it started. I can't even imagine what it'll be like later in the pregnancy. At least I'll be ready for breast feeding. 

As far as feeling my breasts as non sexual, since I started leaking my breasts are a no touchy zone. So sore and my nipple sting. Even the thought is kind of repulsive to me. It's a feeding zone, so no touchy.

As for round ligament pains, wooowee, I get it bad already. To the point I can't get comfy in bed and can't walk. I don't know if previous issues make mine worse, but man, it hurts. My nurse says it is only going to get worse ans she can't imagine what it will be like in the third trimester.


----------



## The Alchemist

My boobs aren't leaking but there are these crusty things that covers my nipples. I didn't know they're normal and beneficial, I've been peeling them off. I don't remember exactly what they are. I think they're colostrum but dried up colostrum? Any of your nipples have these crusty thingies?


----------



## whittnie117

The Alchemist said:


> My boobs aren't leaking but there are these crusty things that covers my nipples. I didn't know they're normal and beneficial, I've been peeling them off. I don't remember exactly what they are. I think they're colostrum but dried up colostrum? Any of your nipples have these crusty thingies?

Yes, that's what happened a week or so before I started the leaking. That's what others are saying it is. How are they beneficial? I still have them, just leaking too. I don't like having weird things there so I've been peeling them off too.


----------



## wantb502

Murmers0110 said:


> Im pretty excited too Jo! When is it? I don't wanna harrass you even though you did me ;)

It's at 8am! So you probably won't even be up yet!'


----------



## therealdalia

berniegroves said:


> look at which strollers can be converted into doubles. I think there are quite a few that are singles to start with but then when you have your second baby you just purchase the additional seat.
> I REALLY wish we had thought about that the first time round.

Thanks for bringing this up! I didn't think of that. I just looked it up and some strollers have an attachment where a toddler can stand between the handlebars. I think I want one of those...it looks super cool! It just means I'll have to keep the factory CLOSED until this first baby is about 2 years old. 



bb1 said:


> We got DS a cott that converts into a toddler bed as well
> 
> Had my scan today and found out we are having another BOY.

A BOY? Congrats! I want a boy so bad as well but won't find out until Thursday.

I want one of those convertible crib/toddler beds, too. I just found out about their existence and whoever invented them is genius.



Rockinmomtobe said:


> No leaking yet, which to be honest, kind of thankful for.....my nipples have always been super sensitive, so the longer I can get pleasure out of them the better, lol. That makes me feel selfish :(
> Is anyone else planning on breastfeeding and having weird feelings about their SO 'playing' with their breasts? I feel a little weird sometimes and Im hoping it goes away, lol. I like my boobs and now Im worried theyre going to be de-sexualized. Strange, I know, just curious.

My husband likes "small perky titties" and I was always a C-D cup so he was never into my breasts. However, I have a funny story about this. I literally became a G cup during this pregnancy (for real) and one day he asked if he "could play with them." I was like WTF because he loves smaller breasted women but I happily obliged. It seemed out of character for him, but I guess every man is a boob guy deep down inside!



berniegroves said:


> We are officially team blue! )

Congrats!



The Alchemist said:


> My boobs aren't leaking but there are these crusty things that covers my nipples. I didn't know they're normal and beneficial, I've been peeling them off. I don't remember exactly what they are. I think they're colostrum but dried up colostrum? Any of your nipples have these crusty thingies?

OMG, me too! And that crusty stuff is hard to clean off! It is incredibly gross. I thought it was dried colostrum at first but it sticks to the skin so much, I am starting to think it might be dried up skin??? Who knows?!


----------



## whittnie117

Oh yea, definitely going with a convertable crib. I think it is a total must have to save money. My mom gave me the lecture on how she replaced each childs crib with a toddler bed and then twin bed and so should I. I was like, " they didn't really have convertible cribs when we were babies, and it saves hundreds of dollars, I think I'll stick with my plan." 
My mom is silly.


----------



## mama.luv

A convertible crib seems like the smart way to go. We already have a crib that was a hand-me-down from my aunt. So I was thinking about getting a bunk bed with the full size bed at the bottom. Have the babies sleep on the bottom once they get older, and my step-daughter can sleep on the top bunk. I just need to figure out if there is a railing or guard that I can place on the bottom bunk to keep the babies from falling onto the floor, because I have hard wood floors. I sure don't have room to place two toddler beds and a twin bed in one room.


----------



## therealdalia

Convertible crib + changing table + drawers = $289 at Walmart.com. Should I just order these online or check out a furniture store? Would a furniture store be outrageously priced compared to this??


----------



## missjenn

Congrats Bernie!! Wow, lots of boys! I think wantb is going to have a pink day!


----------



## whittnie117

therealdalia said:


> Convertible crib + changing table + drawers = $289 at Walmart.com. Should I just order these online or check out a furniture store? Would a furniture store be outrageously priced compared to this??

That is around the price I'm looking at from Walmart. The other places I have looked at are around 300 -400 just for the crib. Though sometimes they have a better price in store if you go in to your local walmart that they don't advertise online. It's worth a shot. 


Also ladies if you have a local The Children's Place, go in and take a look at their 50 % off wall. The items are already discounted and have an additional 50% off. I got like 8 pairs of nice pants for like 30$.


----------



## Nariah01

So hey everybody, my internet crapped out on me for like a week plus, so I haven't been on in a while. :cry:

So far not much has happened. I did get to schedule my ultrasound, its on the 3rd. I am very excited, its at 18.5 weeks so I am hoping baby will be big enough to tell if its a boy or girl. I am going to try and keep up with all these conversations now. :wacko:


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> Congrats Bernie!! Wow, lots of boys! I think wantb is going to have a pink day!

Hahah! You may be the only one! :)


----------



## wantb502

I think this is the most exciting week so far in our forum!! 

We are def getting a convertible crib. It only makes sense to me financially. I think WalMart has some great deals and definitely worth checking them out. Also, Amazon has some awesome deals on furniture sets. I think I'm going to register on Amazon and Target. I hate going into Babies r us and would like to avoid that place like the plague. I will probably change my mind... But I really dislike it.

Where and when are you going to register?


----------



## Nariah01

I've already registered at Babies r us. But I need to update it once we know whether its boy or girl. I may also register somewhere else too, not sure yet. Its good because it works as a shopping list if people don't use it for the shower.


----------



## The Alchemist

Welcome back Nariah. You've missed out on s some crazy and interesting conversations lol.

I registered at Amazon and target. I hate babys r us, too. To me, it's too over priced. Target is feasible for people. Amazon worked out great for us because I have family who lives out of state and that's better for them as it's convenient. Really love Amazon! So this time, I'm gonna be doing the same. Target + Amazon.


----------



## Nariah01

See my husband wanted to register really early on and so babies r us was the easiest and the first thought. Its our first baby and we didn't have much experience on the matter. Thankfully most of the things we registered for aren't the most expensive. But I thought later that it might be a good idea to register somewhere else too.


----------



## Murmers0110

therealdalia said:


> Convertible crib + changing table + drawers = $289 at Walmart.com. Should I just order these online or check out a furniture store? Would a furniture store be outrageously priced compared to this??

This is the exact set I am getting. We are going with expresso. The set also comes with the toddler rail and I think the changing pad for the changing table. It's an awesome deal!


----------



## hayleyE

pleased to announce that baby number 4 is a baby girl! Still in shock but over the moon! Totally convinced she was a boy! X


----------



## missjenn

Congrats on your girlie!!!!!!!


----------



## whittnie117

Woo! Congrats on the girl!


----------



## wantb502

It's official! My motherly instinct was correct Baby Harris is ALL boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## whittnie117

Was there a mommy here that lives in San Diego Area? I thought I saw that, or I may be crazy, but I found a good little new/resale shop if there was.


----------



## whittnie117

Wooo want! Congrats! 

Such an exciting day. One girl and one boy reveals so far.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats ladies :) I can't believe how many boys we have on here!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> I think this is the most exciting week so far in our forum!!
> 
> We are def getting a convertible crib. It only makes sense to me financially. I think WalMart has some great deals and definitely worth checking them out. Also, Amazon has some awesome deals on furniture sets. I think I'm going to register on Amazon and Target. I hate going into Babies r us and would like to avoid that place like the plague. I will probably change my mind... But I really dislike it.
> 
> Where and when are you going to register?

Ugh, I totally agree, unfortunately, we were clueless and registered there anyway....but both sides of the family have one close to them and we also registered at Target, which is a lot more reasonably priced. I never even though of Amazon, thats a great idea.



Nariah01 said:


> So hey everybody, my internet crapped out on me for like a week plus, so I haven't been on in a while. :cry:
> 
> So far not much has happened. I did get to schedule my ultrasound, its on the 3rd. I am very excited, its at 18.5 weeks so I am hoping baby will be big enough to tell if its a boy or girl. I am going to try and keep up with all these conversations now. :wacko:

Nice to have you back, we've been busy talking about sex, leaky nipples and cribs hahah :haha:



hayleyE said:


> pleased to announce that baby number 4 is a baby girl! Still in shock but over the moon! Totally convinced she was a boy! X


CONGRATS!!! So Exciting!!

Nothing new here, 21 weeks today and still trying to recover from the long weekend and late night trying to watch the Blackhawks win. Im just glad its over, so I can go to bed early now, lol.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> It's official! My motherly instinct was correct Baby Harris is ALL boy!!!

CONGRATS!!!! So exciting!!

No ones talked baby names....are we keeping them a secret?


----------



## wantb502

I don't want to reveal my baby name to friends or extended family. I just hate that very one has their own opinion about YOUR name. I actually don't care what people think! But I'll tell you guys. Just keep any negative thoughts to yourselves! :)

Denver James Harris!

We lived there for 4 months and totally fell in love with the city and Colorado. We are both very outdoorsy and wanted a strong rustic name. It was the only one we could agree on too!


----------



## The Alchemist

Congrats to baby girl and boy on board! Mines tomorrow! 

As for names, I haven't bothered thinking of them. I will though once I find out the gender tomorrow. I actually hate thinking up names because OH and I are never on board. Plus, his side of the family wants to name OUR baby if it's a boy. I don't mind if they share their name ideas. Most likely will be Russian names, as long as it's not an old Russian name like Boris or something, I'm fine. But OH will probably think of something himself because he's not very into his Russian names lol, and plus, I named our dd so it's fair he names the second, as long as I agree TOO!


----------



## whittnie117

My mom has all sorts of opinions on baby names. Also my sister shoots down everything saying, " I'm not going to have a nephew named 'so and so', that kid will get teased." Then she will proceed to pick mean nicknames to show me. My mom does this too. I think I am going to not ask their opinions, my favorite names were all ruined. 
My short list is: 
Jamison
Xander
William (Family name)
Harrison

That's in order of how much I like them. 
Jamison is actually a family middle name take on James, but I like Jamison better so I can call him Jamie.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

:) Loooove talking about baby names. OH and I actually decided around 8 weeks (for both, before we knew we were having a boy) and we agreed almost instantly, which was great. 

Our little boy will be Colin Patrick Jensen....we're both a little Irish lol

Wantb- I think Denver is a great name...and I love the meaning behind it. so romantic


----------



## wantb502

Thanks rockin your little guys name is a good strong Irish name! Perfect!


----------



## The Alchemist

OH's always liked Tristan. I have always liked Alexander. 

Family and other always has their (rude) opinions so I learned not to share with those who are too opinionated. It makes me want to shoot the opinions out of their ass. It bugs me that people think they have all the say about YOUR kid. If I wanna name mine something they don't like, livewith it. That's what I told my family!


----------



## Murmers0110

wantb502 said:


> I don't want to reveal my baby name to friends or extended family. I just hate that very one has their own opinion about YOUR name. I actually don't care what people think! But I'll tell you guys. Just keep any negative thoughts to yourselves! :)
> 
> Denver James Harris!
> 
> We lived there for 4 months and totally fell in love with the city and Colorado. We are both very outdoorsy and wanted a strong rustic name. It was the only one we could agree on too!




I HATE it :winkwink: jk I love the name really!


----------



## wantb502

Murmers0110 said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to reveal my baby name to friends or extended family. I just hate that very one has their own opinion about YOUR name. I actually don't care what people think! But I'll tell you guys. Just keep any negative thoughts to yourselves! :)
> 
> Denver James Harris!
> 
> We lived there for 4 months and totally fell in love with the city and Colorado. We are both very outdoorsy and wanted a strong rustic name. It was the only one we could agree on too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE it :winkwink: jk I love the name really!Click to expand...

Hahah! Well too damn bad Kristie! You are stuck with it!


----------



## missjenn

Congrats wantb! Definitely a boy there!!!!!!!!!!

I love Denver!!!!!!! Love it!!

I like Lance, Jagger and Nash. My fiance likes Landon, Elliott and Mason...and kind of Nash.

We are totally not agreeing on a boys name though. He already has a daughter who he got to name so I think it's my turn...I mean....after all...the boy will have his last name.


----------



## missjenn

P.S. I had another ultra sound today. 

Our boy is measuring 23 weeks and 6 days. Everything is measuring the same...bones...head...belly...etc...so the ultra sound tech said that the doctors don't usually change due dates this far into the pregnancy but to prepare to go two weeks earlier then original due date. This actually makes way more sense to me and the tracking I was doing. The dates they gave me before made no sense. I guess we will see. Started off with November 5th (If I remember correctly) then changed to October 30th and now possibly October 16th. October 16th is my twin sisters birthday..and mine...haha!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - wow what are the odds of that?! That's cool!


----------



## mama.luv

I'm happy you guys ultrasounds went great. I had mine today and everything looks good BUT Baby A was definitely a Boy. So I'm having Boy/Girl twins. I'm excited and so is my hubby. They didn't give me pics of the potty shots but I definitely saw the wee wee on Baby A :)
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1372196573718.jpg
File size: 182.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## whittnie117

Mama, I can see see that baby A is a boy just from that. Congrats to you. Now you have even numbers in the family. That is so exciting. My cousin has twins, a boy and a girl and she loves it so much. Yay! I feel like this group is winning the lottery every time we get gender reveals. I cry a few tears too, lol. Am I silly?


----------



## wantb502

Whit: me too!!! Sits so exciting. It's funny because we don't really know each other (besides Kristie!) but you guys know more about me and what's going on in my mind more than almost everyone. I am so happy for everyone! I feel like a aunt to all your beautiful babies!

Mama: congrats on boy/girl! What a surprise! 

Missjenn: all those names are great! I think you should go wih your gut! My friend had 3 girl names and when the baby was born, they decided when they saw her. It was such a surprise for evwryone to find out


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - omg, prefect pair, one of each! That's how I would hope to have if one of my other twin survived :( super congratulations to you and your family!

My anatomy scan is tomorrow! Time flew by!


----------



## mama.luv

Thanks you guys. The ultrasound technician said that I will have a growth scan in about 4 weeks. I don't remember having that with my son. Are you guys going to have that also? @thealchemist, I had a good experience this time at Kaiser. The woman was so nice and pointed out everything, but I still won't know if anything is wrong until the radiologist look over the pics and give the report to the Doc. Hopefully my Doc will have the results by this Friday. 

You guys came up with cute names. My thing is, if you can pronounce it, then it's fine. I have a unique name and everybody pronounces it wrong, so I don't want to put my children through that. My name is Armonia (armo-knee-ah) but people think it is ammonia (like the cleaner). My husband doesn't even know how to pronounce my name. My family and friends just call me by my nickname (Arma). I'm thinking of sticking with basic names like Kylie or McKayla for my DD. I'm not for sure on that yet. Our son will probably be named after my hubby. My hubby said that we have months to think of names, so no need to stress about that right now. Easy for him to say :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Ugh, if my bubs is a boy, I want to keep convincing OH to name him Alexander, it can b4 spelled the Russian way with a ks for the x if he wants lol. My daughter is Zoey. I think Zoey and Alexander pairs really well as sibling names. If not Alexander, I'd like Leo.


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> Ugh, if my bubs is a boy, I want to keep convincing OH to name him Alexander, it can b4 spelled the Russian way with a ks for the x if he wants lol. My daughter is Zoey. I think Zoey and Alexander pairs really well as sibling names. If not Alexander, I'd like Leo.

Can't wait to hear!!!! Post pictures too!


----------



## missjenn

Congrats on the boy/girl twins! That's an awesome combination!!

Alexander is a lovely boys name...that's my brothers middle name...my mom wanted to cal him Alexander so bad...but they couldn't agree on it...so it became his middle name


----------



## missjenn

First picture is last night and the actual 22 week picture is the one at the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







jenn prego33.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Gorgeous Jenn! And how exciting about your due date!!

Here's my 21 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Gorgeous Jenn! And how exciting about your due date!!
> 
> Here's my 21 week bump :)

Great photo! And pink is your color!! Don't you love being over the half way point!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Loooovely pics, ladies! Gorgeous ladies and cute bumps!

My scan is today! I couldn't sleep all night. I was anxious about today. So I'm feeling tired but dammit, I can't wait. I'm gonna make sure I eat enough and take water. I'm so thirsty these days still.


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Loooovely pics, ladies! Gorgeous ladies and cute bumps!
> 
> My scan is today! I couldn't sleep all night. I was anxious about today. So I'm feeling tired but dammit, I can't wait. I'm gonna make sure I eat enough and take water. I'm so thirsty these days still.

Can't wait to hear your news!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Okkkkkk...I finally know what we're having! But I won't post until later. I want to wait until OH wakes up first to tell him. He wasn't able to come with me because he worked last night; he got home at 9am, by then, I had to get dd and myself ready to leave, and he was dead tired. I understand him, I have worked graveyard shift before. 

So, I'll be back later to post my pics, and announce the gender.


----------



## wantb502

Oh my goodness girls your are beautiful!! I LOVE those bumps! I hope a have a bump by 21 weeks:) we had our gender reveal with our families yesterday and my MIL said that I look pregnant! That means a lot because she is never shy about what she says and doesn't have a filter. She is usually inappropriate in aspects like that. 

Alchemist: you are killing me girl!!! I'm even more excited now!!


----------



## mama.luv

Nice bumps Jenn and Rockin. Jenn, you have the cutest maternity clothes. I'm always in the house, so it's tank tops, shorts or sweats for me. @thealchemist, are you going to let us know the gender today, I'm curious to know..lol.


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> Oh my goodness girls your are beautiful!! I LOVE those bumps! I hope a have a bump by 21 weeks:) we had our gender reveal with our families yesterday and my MIL said that I look pregnant! That means a lot because she is never shy about what she says and doesn't have a filter. She is usually inappropriate in aspects like that.
> 
> Alchemist: you are killing me girl!!! I'm even more excited now!!

How did you do the gender reveal? I know some people use a cake to reveal the gender. I just texted and emailed everybody to let them know. I'm so lame. lol


----------



## wantb502

I am dying to know!!!! Tell us!!!

We got three black balloons that had a cute floral design on them and filled them wih blue confetti and helium. We brought them to a local ice cream shop and gave one to my parents, one to his parents, and one to my sister to pop at the same time. confetti was everywhere and everyone was cheering! It was a lot of fun and we got it all on video:) it was all my husbands idea (I had never heard of a reveal like this).... And he says he's not creative!


----------



## mama.luv

That was really creative and different. If I have more children in the future, I think I will be creative when it comes to the gender reveal. I couldn't wait to tell people this time around.


----------



## The Alchemist

Wow that is pretty creative! I wouldn't know how I'd break the news to my family who lives out of state....maybe Skype...


Buuuut, here is my scan today. Can you tell what it is? The ultrasound tech couldn't get it to move to a position to view under or above to better see the private part so this is the best she could do....is it obvious what I'm having? :D
 



Attached Files:







20130626_142443-1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Murmers0110

Boy? I never know what I'm looking at with these....


----------



## mama.luv

Well I'm not an expert but based on the skull theory, I would say a Girl. :)


----------



## Murmers0110

I think the white line inbetween the legs is a penis. Am
I right?


----------



## whittnie117

That looks like a little wee wee to me!


----------



## The Alchemist

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-06-26-22-57-25-1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## whittnie117

Woohoo!Congrats!!!

We now have 8 boys and 3 girls, if I counted correctly, in the group.


----------



## missjenn

Congrats....I think this turning into an "I'm having a boy" thread! 

Too bad we all didnt live close to each other...lots of play dates!


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Nice bumps Jenn and Rockin. Jenn, you have the cutest maternity clothes. I'm always in the house, so it's tank tops, shorts or sweats for me. @thealchemist, are you going to let us know the gender today, I'm curious to know..lol.

Thanks! They aren't really maternity clothes though  Well, the jeans I wear are maternity pants...but I sport the belly band every day with regular clothes!


----------



## mama.luv

Congrats @thealchemist. Now you will have one of each :) @Jenn, I wear a belly band too but it seem to roll up a lot. Does your belly band do that?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

SO EXCITING!!! Congrats Alchemist :)

Speaking of clothes....I can wear my belly band with some of my pants, but not all of them....my thighs and butt seem to have gotten larger, so some of my pants dont fit :dohh: but I love my band. Mama- I havent had too many problems with it rolling up, but Im at my desk and not doing a whole lot of moving, not sure how much of a difference that makes, but Im up and down quite a bit.

Im going to need some new shirts soon. My tank tops arent getting snug so much as theyre short, lol. But, at least for me, just buying a size larger than what I normally wear seems to work fine for me, which is great since maternity clothes are pricey.

Has anyone noticed an increase in hunger. Just over the last week or so Ive been EXTRA hungry. And Im talking like....Ill eat and an hour later I feel like its been 6 hours since Ive eaten. Ive been packing extra apples and granola bars and carrots with me at work, I look like a bag lady. Anyone else experiencing this? What are you eating to help fill you up?


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin, I have been eating a lot too. This morning I had two sausage breakfast burritos from McDonalds. They are pretty small, but filling. Then I got to work and had a small Chorizo, egg and bean burrito. It's been two hours since I've eaten and I still feel full. So I'm hoping I can last another hour without eating. Next week, I'm going to start working a normal work schedule (Mon-Fri, 8-5pm), so I'm going to be in the same boat as you when it comes to eating. I'm wondering what I can eat in the morning to fill me up for awhile because I can't eat breakfast burritos everyday. Maybe oatmeal will do. Hmmm. I will also pack bananas and other fruit for snacks.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

The BEST breakfast Ive found to fill me up for awhile is a greek yogurt and an apple. I eat that around 6 and dont get really hungry until 9. Three hours is really good for me lately lol. I dont eat meat, but just reading about your breakfast burritos made me hungry lol. nom nom


SUPER BORED at work today....I posted this in second tri but thought you guys could help too:

Hi ladies.....let tell you one thing right off the bat...I LOVE my bump. LOVE IT. Its probably on the bigger side for 21 weeks, but I still adore it. That being said....I feel like a whale and its making it hard to sleep, sit, stand and generally exist normally. 
I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Ive heard of belly support bands, but I feel like its a bit early for that....has anyone used them? When did you start? Did it help?
I have a body pillow for at night...but its just not cutting it.Usually I end up flat on my back Any suggestions would be great Thanks!


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> :happydance:

Yeah team BLUE!!!!


----------



## wantb502

whittnie117 said:


> Woohoo!Congrats!!!
> 
> We now have 8 boys and 3 girls, if I counted correctly, in the group.

That IS a lot of BOYS!! One of my friends due in November is having a boy too and two other friends find out this coming week... I think they are having boys too!


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks, everybody! :happydance: one of each, what more can I ask for, eh? I'm truly happy.

As for hunger, no...I haven't been hungry like that. I WAS though, the month before I found out I was pregnant. But currently, no. I just get cravings for juicy or crunchy fruits/veggies. Yesterday, at 11pm, I was craving for tomatoes, and I finished a whole point of sweet and juicy grape tomatoes dipped in my homemade lime sauce.

Now as far as belly supports, I've only heard of the belt andthe body pillow. I don't know what else. Sorry, can't help much with that one.


----------



## The Alchemist

Double post, sorry


----------



## missjenn

I wish I craved veggies and stuff like that, ha! I eat alot of healthy stuff but I seem to WANT alot of junky stuff!

My belly band doesn't roll at all actually. I got mine from my fiances sister and she is alot bigger then me....is yours really tight?


----------



## mama.luv

Yes my belly band is tight but this is the size they told me to get at Motherhood maternity, so I don't know. I probably need a bigger size, but I refuse to spend anymore money on maternity stuff right now. I'm being cheap :) @Rockin, I have problems sleeping too and always end up on my back. I don't know how long I sleep on my back, so I get a little worried about that because I heard that's bad. But then again, I was reading some posts where women said they slept on their back and everything turned out fine.


----------



## missjenn

The only reason I say the tight thing..is because I had a pair of panty hose that were super tight and they always rolled down. 

Thank god for hand me downs!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats alchemist! :)

I got some belly bands on eBay, I paid $20 for two so not bad. They are definitely tighter than I expected though! I just got them so I can wear my denim skirts still for the summer (if summer ever arrives)


----------



## mama.luv

I should have bought my belly band on ebay. I spent $20 for one at Motherhood Maternity. I'm usually an Ebay shopper too. I bought some maternity shorts off of Ebay for $10. From now on, I'm going straight to Ebay for maternity stuff, if I buy anymore. I need to refrain from these high price maternity stores.


----------



## missjenn

Do you guys have buy/sell and trade websites in your local towns...city's?


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - there are lots of those where I live. I "liked" a buy/trade/swap page on Facebook. It's pretty active. If I don't use something like that, I go to craigslist. Lots of ads for baby stuff. I bought some toys off craigslist from a young couple selling it. They were new, unopened. They were moving and didn't want so much to take with them. I am thinking of of getting the baby swinger once the time comes.


----------



## therealdalia

Congrats to Alchemist on your gender reveal.

It turns out that I'm having a GIRL! I just felt like I was having a boy from day 1 so this is a strange feeling for me psychologically. :-( Either way, the baby looks healthy on the ultrasound, which is fantastic. I have to come back for another ultrasound in 3 weeks because baby wasn't cooperating. Naughty girl! She seems like a super chill baby.


----------



## The Alchemist

Congrats! One more pink! My dd1 was chill in the tummy and she's still chill. My boy inside was moving a lot and wouldn't cooperate sometimes at the scan. I hope he won't turn out a baaad lil boy! Lol


----------



## whittnie117

Congrats thereal, so exciting to buy pink stuff and all the pretties. So funny how our babies don't want to cooperate with the scans. Mine was shy and covered his boy parts with his hand when we went to look at first. We got the potty shot though. So funny.


----------



## mama.luv

Congrats on your baby girl :) It's exciting to shop for girls. I love to shop for my step-daughter.


----------



## mama.luv

Here is my 18wk bump pic taken today
 



Attached Files:







18wk.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wantb502

Thereal: Congrats!!!!!! That's is so cool!

Mama: I think you have te best bump I've seen in a LONG time! You look so cute! We are right about at the same week and I don't even look pregnant! (Mind you... I'm only having one!)


----------



## The Alchemist

I agree! Mama, I love your bump and you're just as cute!


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> Thereal: Congrats!!!!!! That's is so cool!
> 
> Mama: I think you have te best bump I've seen in a LONG time! You look so cute! We are right about at the same week and I don't even look pregnant! (Mind you... I'm only having one!)

Thank you. I swear my stomach blew up in the last few days. Don't worry about your bump, it should pop out soon. When I was pregnant with my son, I still had a flat stomach at 20wks, then blew up at like 25wks.


----------



## The Alchemist

It's true. You do wake up one morning and bam! Your tummy grew. I think that's what happened to me. I woke up this morning with an obvious bump. People notice my bump when I'm out. They eyeball me right there, whereas before, I wouldn't get looks or comments from strangers.

I had an idea! To have a weekly bump day. Or a bi-weekly bump day where we choose a day to post a pic of our bumps.


----------



## mama.luv

That's a good idea. I think bi-weekly is cool because I was going to post a 20wk pic anyway :)


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Here is my 18wk bump pic taken today

Super cute bump! Anyone ever tell you that you look a bit like Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## missjenn

therealdalia said:


> Congrats to Alchemist on your gender reveal.
> 
> It turns out that I'm having a GIRL! I just felt like I was having a boy from day 1 so this is a strange feeling for me psychologically. :-( Either way, the baby looks healthy on the ultrasound, which is fantastic. I have to come back for another ultrasound in 3 weeks because baby wasn't cooperating. Naughty girl! She seems like a super chill baby.

Congrats on your girlie!!! You are going to have a lot of fun shopping!!!

I had to go back as well and the baby wouldn't lay on his back to get all the pictures of the heart. And again he still wouldn't cooperate. They said they are pretty sure they got what they needed anyway.


----------



## mama.luv

missjenn said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> Here is my 18wk bump pic taken today
> 
> Super cute bump! Anyone ever tell you that you look a bit like Jennifer Lopez?Click to expand...

lol. No but at times, a few co-workers would call me "J-Lo" only because I have some Puerto Rican in me. People always say that I look like Alicia Keys, I don't see it.


----------



## wantb502

I LOVE the bump idea! How about Sunday bump day? Starting this Sunday?


----------



## The Alchemist

That's fine by me. Sunday bump day!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Therealdalia- Congrats on your little girl :)



mama.luv said:


> Here is my 18wk bump pic taken today

Youre gorgeous and I love your bump, its so nice and neat, mine just spreads all over lol



wantb502 said:


> I LOVE the bump idea! How about Sunday bump day? Starting this Sunday?

Works for me! although I might wait until next Sunday, I just posted my 21 week...who knows, maybe I will lol

Im on a mission to find cheap clothes this weekend for my rapidly expanding tummy. I let you guys know how it goes :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockinmom - what stores do you go to? I like to go to Ross for the cheap prices and deals. That and Marshalls. I used to go to Target but I've noticed they've gotten expensive? 

Plus, I love coupon codes lol. Who doesn't love getting more for less?


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin I need to shop for some work tops this weekend too. I just got promoted and now have to wear business attire, so I need to find some tops that I can still wear after the pregnancy. I'm thinking about looking in Marshalls and JcPenneys.


----------



## mama.luv

I just had an appt with my Doc and he said that everything looks good from the anatomy scan but they need more pics of Baby B's spine since she was measuring 4 days behind. So I go back for a scan on July 19th. The Doc also did an ultrasound today so that my hubby can see the babies. Both babies were sucking their thumbs, it was too cute :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Ill probably stop at Ross, Marshalls and Walmart. Lucky for me theyre all in the same place. I dont normally shop at Walmart, but Im cheap and at this point not that picky. They have a really cute plain blue sundress that Id like to get for the 4th! Ill do Ross and Marshalls depending on how tired I get of looking through clothes, but neither of them by me have a prego section, dont know if they all dont or just the ones close to me. But, for the most part I seem to be ok just buying bigger clothes so far. *FX* it stays that way for awhile lol. 

@Mama- I like Pennys a lot for business casual clothes. Im lucky I get to wear jeans to work, so nothing too fancy here, but they have great prices and really cute clothes. 

@Alchemist- I LOOOOOVE Target, LOVE it. But youre right, theyve gotten a little pricey lately. I was there yesterday to pick up a gift and tried on some dresses and pants, which i loved, but they were both $40... $80 is just too much for two items, especially prego items that I might not wear again :shrug: But I still like looking and it helps me figure out what I want to look for somewhere else lol

I have two weddings in August (Im worried about buying something now and it being too small...what do you guys think???) and I need shirts, so we'll see how they go...maybe for Sunday Bump Day Ill model :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Ahhh! I've just been trying not to participate in bump pictures, lol. I just feel I'm such a big girl that even though I've gotten bigger in the tummy, I just look fat. Haha. I mean, if you want me to, I will, but I feel I just look fat cuz the baby is under...well...fat...

Also Alchemist, what coupon codes are you referring to?


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> Rockinmom - what stores do you go to? I like to go to Ross for the cheap prices and deals. That and Marshalls. I used to go to Target but I've noticed they've gotten expensive?
> 
> Plus, I love coupon codes lol. Who doesn't love getting more for less?

This may be a dumb question...but what are coupon codes?


----------



## wantb502

Whit: no one has to participate,
definitely optional:) 
I bet you look wonderful. We are all self conscious in our own ways and I bet you have a much nicer bump than me! Mine is so odd shaped, low, and blah. I'm hoping by the time I get back from Croatia, I'll have a good and proper bump. I'll be 22 weeks... I damn hope that I look pregnant by then!


----------



## The Alchemist

Coupon codes are same as regular paper coupons but you apply it to online shopping or you print it out and give to cashier. I do a lot of online shopping too.


----------



## Nariah01

Whit, I totally understand you on that one, I have been putting off on posting my bumb photos because sometimes it just looks fat. :haha:
But I might just to have something to compare to when I get a proper bumb.

I am super stoked for my scan on the 3rd! Hope the little guy cooperates, and that hes a little guy, otherwise I will be so confused as I really feel like this is a boy. 

Plus I get to go for my first interview with of a doula that day too. I will have such a hard time picking I think, I hate letting people down, but I can't have three doulas, that would be outrageous! 

And now I also have to scrounge up 1600 to make sure our preapproval on our mortgage goes through so that I won't be homeless when this baby is born. Talk about a day huh?


----------



## Nariah01

Just realized I totally spelt bump wrong in that last post. wow where is my brain! lol


----------



## wantb502

How much do doulas cost where you live? I was going to ask one of our friends mom to be mine, but I think I'm going to keep it minimalist and just have DH in the delivery room with me. I don't want people to get jealous or feel left out in any way.


----------



## mama.luv

Nariah you are having a busy day. I did not know what a doula was, so I looked it up. I think I will have my mom and DH in the room. When I was in labor with my son, I didn't want to be bothered with anyone. It was too painful and hearing people talk just made things worse. lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

I wanted one but never got around to it. I went through labor listening to a relaxation station on Pandora. OH said I was very calm through contractions. I didn't make a noise, I let the music be my hypnosis. And it was OH and his mother present in the delivery room. Both of them took turn recording the delivery process. If it weren't for the music, I don't think I could have been in complete focus and the noise would have truly bothered me. So I plan on using this same method. I believed because of it, I was able to focus more on being calm to where I didn't need any pain meds at all - I swear, I felt high, if that makes any sense?! I just hope things go just as smoothly with second birth.


----------



## mama.luv

I think I will try relaxation music, that sounds like a good idea. I had my son in 1996, so Pandora wasn't even thought of then, and I don't even think we had cell phones..lol.


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> I wanted one but never got around to it. I went through labor listening to a relaxation station on Pandora. OH said I was very calm through contractions. I didn't make a noise, I let the music be my hypnosis. And it was OH and his mother present in the delivery room. Both of them took turn recording the delivery process. If it weren't for the music, I don't think I could have been in complete focus and the noise would have truly bothered me. So I plan on using this same method. I believed because of it, I was able to focus more on being calm to where I didn't need any pain meds at all - I swear, I felt high, if that makes any sense?! I just hope things go just as smoothly with second birth.

Great idea. I would like to avoid drugs as well and will talk to DH about this. I know he would be thrilled if I mentioned he was in charge of setting up the music. Totally up his ally. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## therealdalia

Does anyone know how much a Doula costs? Does the Doula also advocate for you if the doctor starts screaming unnecessary C-Section?

MamaLuv & MissJenn - I was thinking the same thing...miss mamaluv is J-Lo's twin. But of course, from her much younger days. Hilarious!

Want2be - Yes Yes yessss....let's do the Sunday bump day. Hopefully that'll give me the guts to post bump pics. You'll see that most of the bump is in my ASS.

Alchemist - Did the relaxation music work well for you?

Nariah - That is so exciting! I was a bit happy that my baby wasn't cooperating because it means I get to have an extra ultrasound.

MamaLuv & MissJenn - I was thinking the same thing...miss mamaluv is J-Lo's twin. But of course, from her much younger days. Hilarious!

Want2be - Yes Yes yessss....let's do the Sunday bump day. Hopefully that'll give me the guts to post bump pics. You'll see that most of the bump is in my ASS.

Alchemist and Everyone else - Does anyone know how much a Doula does cost?

Nariah - That is so exciting! I was a bit happy that my baby wasn't cooperating because it means I get to have an extra ultrasound.


----------



## therealdalia

I forgot to ask...

Has anyone else started major home improvement/renovation projects since the start of their pregnancies? We are doing a FULL renovation (new roof, kitchen, flooring, painting, bathrooms, etc.) and I am starting to accept that it won't be finished before the baby comes; I'll likely be living with my mother because these contractors are inept and S-L-O-W. 

I hope this works out. The weird thing is...I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## The Alchemist

Therealdalia - yes, the relaxation music helped me tremendously. I was pretty much zoned out, kept quiet, and closed my eyes and drifted off when contractions hit. My contractions were like 3-7 minutes apart so I had time to prep myself mentally for the next one. In between, I talk to OH or nurse and listened to the music. Once I felt the next one coming, and my OH would know because the screen graph shows it, he shuts up talking and left me to do my deep breathing and zone out. For me, this worked. The midwife and nurses knew it's my way of dealing with contractions so they leave me to it. They did asked me if I wanted any pain meds because by 6cm, it became intense and I felt weak to the pain, but I said no and kept on with my own method. I think anyone can do it. My birth story is in my signature if anyone wants to read it but it's pretty long though.


----------



## Nariah01

wantb502 said:


> How much do doulas cost where you live? I was going to ask one of our friends mom to be mine, but I think I'm going to keep it minimalist and just have DH in the delivery room with me. I don't want people to get jealous or feel left out in any way.

Well it honestly depends on who you hire. I saw one for about $1,200, which I said was too much and didn't even look at her. All the ones I am seeing are around 750. I understand why they charge what they charge, they do a lot of work. I am having my husband with me, but since neither of us know what we are doing as this is our first, and I am going to do this natural I thought it best to have someone who knows all the different things we can try to make it better. My mother passed when I was 11 so I can't have her there, and my step mother is overbearing and controlling, and way too stressful. My MIL is wonderful, but I figured it would be unfair to ask my family not to be there but have her there with me. So this is our compromise. Plus all the doulas I looked at offer payment plans!:happydance:


----------



## Nariah01

therealdalia said:


> Does anyone know how much a Doula costs? Does the Doula also advocate for you if the doctor starts screaming unnecessary C-Section?
> 
> MamaLuv & MissJenn - I was thinking the same thing...miss mamaluv is J-Lo's twin. But of course, from her much younger days. Hilarious!
> 
> Want2be - Yes Yes yessss....let's do the Sunday bump day. Hopefully that'll give me the guts to post bump pics. You'll see that most of the bump is in my ASS.
> 
> Alchemist - Did the relaxation music work well for you?
> 
> Nariah - That is so exciting! I was a bit happy that my baby wasn't cooperating because it means I get to have an extra ultrasound.
> 
> MamaLuv & MissJenn - I was thinking the same thing...miss mamaluv is J-Lo's twin. But of course, from her much younger days. Hilarious!
> 
> Want2be - Yes Yes yessss....let's do the Sunday bump day. Hopefully that'll give me the guts to post bump pics. You'll see that most of the bump is in my ASS.
> 
> Alchemist and Everyone else - Does anyone know how much a Doula does cost?
> 
> Nariah - That is so exciting! I was a bit happy that my baby wasn't cooperating because it means I get to have an extra ultrasound.

I mentioned the pricing for doulas around me in a recent post to someone else on this thread, so I won't worry about that question. But the big thing with a doula is that most will work with you to make sure they get paid, but you don't go broke. I think they understand about costs and such, or at least the good ones should. As for what they do, they will advocate for you if need be, they will help you stick to your birth plan, and explain things as need be. If your doctor pushes something you aren't comfortable with and there isn't a sound reason a good doula will help keep it from happening. I have heard they are worth their weight in gold once you find one that meshes well with you.

And then others do fine on their own. I just know that I will more likely panic at some point, seeing is how I have never done this before, and am doing it natural, and this person can help me and my husband make it through. Not to mention most have ideas to help cope with pain if you get into a situation where your methods aren't working.

I wasn't going to have one at first but now I just think its the best idea for me. Dunno if I will use one with the next baby, because at least then I know what to expect, but who knows. I might even do a home birth next time!


----------



## Nariah01

I've been told to post a bump pic that I posted in 2nd tri. here as well. This was from roughly 16 and half weeks, so not too current, but its all I have right now.
 



Attached Files:







16+2 days pregnant.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nariah01

I know its not really a proper bump photo, but I am looking bigger now so maybe I will take a proper one and post soon.

Man my belly almost looks as big as that basketball! I love those silly labs, Griffin and Clancy, the biggest one is 150 lbs. Yeah for pregnant ladies wrestling with really big silly dogs!!


----------



## mama.luv

Nariah I like your bump and your dogs are soooo cute. You keep them nice and clean I see. And your town looks so earthy, I love all of the trees. We don't get many trees like that in this part of Cali :(


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - cute bump! Its nice and round.

Here's my Sunday Bump day pic. I just took it. I had to tighten my dress for you all to see the outline of bump.
 



Attached Files:







20130629_214636-1.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nariah01

mama.luv said:


> Nariah I like your bump and your dogs are soooo cute. You keep them nice and clean I see. And your town looks so earthy, I love all of the trees. We don't get many trees like that in this part of Cali :(

They are not actually my dogs. I work at a boarding kennel, we care for other peoples dogs and kitties when they are away. Those are two client dogs during a playtime. And yup, lots of green up here in western Washington!


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - cute bump! Its nice and round.
> 
> Here's my Sunday Bump day pic. I just took it. I had to tighten my dress for you all to see the outline of bump.

Thanks, your bump is pretty cute too! I am a week less then you right now and I swear I look bigger. I will have to post a current picture tomorrow, of me now at 18+2 but it seems like im bigger then I should be. I know its probably because my fat got pushed around. And now I have stretch marks in all the wrong places, like the back of my hips!! what the hell who gets them there! :growlmad:


----------



## wantb502

Sunday Bump Day! I had Dave take pictures of me yesterday but now that I look at them, i just look chunky...of course. I can't upload it because the file size is too large and I don't know how to change it. So you get phone pics from yesterday in my undies and the second is when he was sticking his butt up on the right side! hehehe

19 weeks
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









bump6-29.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - cute bump! Its nice and round.
> 
> Here's my Sunday Bump day pic. I just took it. I had to tighten my dress for you all to see the outline of bump.

What a cute dress! You bump is awesome. I may have the smallest bump on here. My friend said that my bump looks smaller because my boobs overshadow my bump. I'm not sure if I believe this, but I like it, so I am going to stick with it.


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - oh I had stretch marks at weird places too..i knew I would get them on my tummy but I didn't think in my inner thighs nor my on my ass, haha. Since that first pregnancy, they've gotten lighter now.

Want - did you workout before pregnancy? You look like you have abs and that might explain your small tummy because of muscle. But don't worry, you'll have a bigger bump sooner or later! It has to happen haha.


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - oh I had stretch marks at weird places too..i knew I would get them on my tummy but I didn't think in my inner thighs nor my on my ass, haha. Since that first pregnancy, they've gotten lighter now.
> 
> Want - did you workout before pregnancy? You look like you have abs and that might explain your small tummy because of muscle. But don't worry, you'll have a bigger bump sooner or later! It has to happen haha.

I was in close to the best shape in my life. I was training for a full marathon and weight lifting about 3 days a week. I just hope I can get back in shape very very quick after the baby arrives.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - well that explains it! So don't worry, girl. You will pop sooner or later. And usually women who worked out regularly prepregnancy shifts back to their shape or close to it quicker especially if work out routine is incorporated. I was working out too, but wasn't training. Just over all body toning, mostly did my work outs from home. I'm still working out but not that much, just squats/lunges for lower body and modified push ups or 5lb dumb bells. Don't wanna over do anything while pregnant. Don't worry, your muscles have memories. You'll bounce back.


----------



## Nariah01

I wish I had been in shape before pregnancy. I wasn't fat, but I wasn't really in shape either. Probably the reason my belly is so huge now! I am determined though to get in shape after this baby. And never ever doubt the determination of a red head!

Here is my 18+2 Sunday bump pic. Its not a great one, but it shows my belly better than the last one.
 



Attached Files:







18+2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## luna_19

cute bumps ladies! :)

wantb I think you're like me, you will suddenly pop out one day soon ;) (you're probably taller than me though which makes it take a little longer since there is more room for everything)

you're all lucky that Sunday is my picture day anyways! :haha:
here's 21 weeks


----------



## Murmers0110

Hahahahaha did you here that Jo!? You are tall! First time ever! :argh:


Cute bumps ladies!


----------



## luna_19

Well i just assume everyone is taller than me ;)


----------



## Murmers0110

Just teasing her. Y'all might be pretty close is height.


----------



## wantb502

I 5'4".... Kristie is giving me a hard time because I may be the shorty of the family! I love when I'm actually taller than someone;)


----------



## wantb502

luna_19 said:


> cute bumps ladies! :)
> 
> wantb I think you're like me, you will suddenly pop out one day soon ;) (you're probably taller than me though which makes it take a little longer since there is more room for everything)
> 
> you're all lucky that Sunday is my picture day anyways! :haha:
> here's 21 weeks
> View attachment 637585

Thanks girl! I am just soooo ready for that time! Im happy i was in such good shape and i continue to exercise. im not lifting anymore, but im walking about 3-5 miles 4-5 days a week. DH and i did a 6.5 mile hike today. Your bump is great and you can tell you are in shape too!


----------



## luna_19

I'm 5'4 too! I know it's so exciting to meet anyone shorter than me, it's so rare :haha:
I did bikram yoga 5 days a week before but my doctor said I can't be in the hot room so I found a great advanced prenatal yoga DVD that I'm doing 5-6 days a week now :)


----------



## therealdalia

Naria &
Alchemist &
Luna 

CUTE BUMPS!

Want2b: That pic is super awesome! I thought I was abnormal because mine does the same thing EVERY morning, except she huddles up on my left side. Isn't anatomy so awesome?!


----------



## wantb502

therealdalia said:


> Naria &
> Alchemist &
> Luna
> 
> CUTE BUMPS!
> 
> Want2b: That pic is super awesome! I thought I was abnormal because mine does the same thing EVERY morning, except she huddles up on my left side. Isn't anatomy so awesome?!

I love it! It's like when he does it, you can almost see his outline. Thats when I talk to him the most too. Hes usually sittin so low. Always the right for me!


----------



## therealdalia

18w+5d
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wantb502

Thereal: girl you have a great bump for 18 weeks! You kept saying your butt was getting big... But you are all baby!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Adorable bumps ladies!!! Here's mine 21+5
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

And another for fun. These are some dress options I've got right now but they'll probably be a bit short in a few weeks lol since they're not maternity dresses
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## The Alchemist

We got some cute bumps in here!


----------



## therealdalia

Rockinmom -- You are looking rockin in the black dress! Is that a maternity dress? Please, do tell us where you got it...looks fantastic!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

therealdalia said:


> Rockinmom -- You are looking rockin in the black dress! Is that a maternity dress? Please, do tell us where you got it...looks fantastic!

Its actually not a maternity dress and I picked it up at Ross for $15!!! Its an ok length now (Ive got issues with anything above my knees, no one needs to see that mess, lol) but I think in the next few weeks it might end up being too short and Ill have to get a maternity dress. I do like them though.


Everyones got such adorable bumps :) I love seeing how different everyone is.
Want-my stomachs too big to notice that now, but around 13 or 14 weeks I was lopsided like that, I LOVED it :) You look fantastic

Thanks everyone for all your bumps, made my day.

AFM-not much going on, short week here in the US for the 4th, so lots of outside time which is nice. Im still hungry ALL the time, but I bough tons of fruits and veggies to bring to work with me and Ive kept my weight steady since my last appt 2 weeks ago, Im pretty happy about that. We sent out shower invites for our out of town baby shower, its in August, Im getting kind of excited :happydance:
How was everyones weekend?


----------



## The Alchemist

I dunno where my head's been. I thought Saturday was Sunday. And yesterday was Monday. I haven't had the greatest sleep. Well, lo hadn't which affects me too. She's been waking up many times in the night over the sound of our new upstairs neighbors. Not sure what they could be doingso damn late at night. I wanted to go outside and throw a rock at their window and tell them to tone it down. Plus, move in day is always on the first, how were they able to move in early? Our manager wouldn't even let us do that, so I'm going to have a word with the mgr today. Other than that, its been so cruel outside. Over 100 degrees F in southern California. Typically, I can take the heat but not when pregnant. We get sweaty more than usual. In order to prevent yeast infection from sweating, I just expose my pregnant vagina in the house, airing it out. Can't tell you how much liberty and freedom that actually feels and is. Lol


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> We get sweaty more than usual. In order to prevent yeast infection from sweating, I just expose my pregnant vagina in the house, airing it out. Can't tell you how much liberty and freedom that actually feels and is. Lol

Hahha! I love this because I've been walkin around in my underwear all over the house and outside on our patio. I live in a house with a LOT of windows and on a VERy busy intersection. Luckily, it's cooled down a bit here the last couple of days, but I have zero tolerance for te heat right now and I'm usually always cold! 

Maybe a noise maker for your LO would help drown out the noise. DH and I use one every night to drown out the traffic from our intersection and I'll probably get one for baby Harris. It's very soothing


----------



## whittnie117

You all are adorable pregnant women, lol. Very cute bumps. Want yours is so funny cuz you are so fit you can see exactly where your little baby is already. I think that is awesome. 

My weekend was pretty fun. We told OH's parents by giving his dad a card and his mom a present to open at the same time and she opened it up to blue baby booties and she just looked at me all teary eyed and OH's dad just laughed and smiled a little. It was a great moment. Now we get to start clearing out the third bedroom to turn it into the nursery. We live with OH's parents to pay their mortgage for them (just so you know that situation). I've picked my crib and theme. I am going to let OH decorate the room how he wants though. It's all getting very real.


----------



## therealdalia

Alchemist - I am so sorry to hear about what's going on...I know how it feels. :-( It's truly CRAZY to me that things I never cared about are all of a sudden pissing me off! My husband takes the brunt of it and says in a soft voice, "You are getting aggressive today." Poor guy!


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - yeah, we usually turn on the air purifier. Its constant white noise and she's always been that kid that only sleeps through done kinda white noise. It was the thumps andbumps from above that would wake her up. I hope the neighbors above get settled quickly!

Therealdalia - my OH has been working his graveyard shifts these post two nights so wasn't home to help me with lo at night. But usually I don't need or want him to help me actually. He's a naturally loud person. Even his farts would wake lo up. Its a loud and sometimes continuous, loud duck quack. It wakes me up too if he does it in the middle of the night, and then I kick his ass literally.


----------



## The Alchemist

I dunno about you ladies! But I have major pregnancy brain today. I was suppose to go to the store to get a few groceries and most importantly, toilet paper. I went and left without toilet. I'm home now and really don't want to go back out in the heat again.


----------



## wantb502

Hahhahaha! Alchemist... That is hilarious!


----------



## luna_19

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling sweaty all the time! :haha: It's hot for here right now (around 30c) which I do love but I constantly feel all sticky and gross. Also I did a lot of walking yesterday and the insides of my thighs got all raw from rubbing together :blush: that's never happened to me before (although I have a friend that told me ages ago that's why she never wears short shorts or skirts :haha: )

I have major pregnancy brain, I was at the mall doing some shopping the other day and completely forgot to make one stop that I was planning to make until I got home :dohh:


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
Wow!!! So many boys!!! 
Congrats to everyone who had scans. So exciting. 

Rockin - you asked about suggestions for sleeping etc. in my last pregnancy I was so uncomfortable at night. What I ended up doing was folding a double quilt in half and lying on top of it to give my hips some padding. Then I put two pillows between my legs (lengthwise from ankle to knee) and then I had a rolled up towel to support my bump. 
It was quite the production but it really helped! I tried the pregnancy pillows but hated them!! 

X


----------



## Nariah01

I am so glad I am not the only one dying in the heat right now. Were around 98 right now which is a little crazy for Washington, at least my part of Washington. Not to mention its humid, urg. I walk around mostly naked at home because anything else and I end up all sticky and gross. At work its unbearable, I feel so bad for anyone even close to me at that point. I never did well with hot weather before, now its even worse. Not to mention being a redhead with fair skin, I have to slather 2lbs of sun screen all over me. I like fall, I am so happy that at my largest It will be fall weather!

And I totally get the pregnancy brain, I forget stuff all the time. I kept calling the doula a midwife and she kept thinking that I had no idea what a doula was because of it. :dohh:

But all that being said I have less then three days now before my scan and I am off the walls, crazy excited! I just wish we new where we would be when this baby is born, so I could worry about cleaning and decorating the nursery. :nope:


----------



## mama.luv

I sweat all of time, mostly on my inner thighs. Since I sweat a lot, I get so paranoid, I never know if I'm leaking fluid so I put tissue on my undies just to make sure. If my son wasn't home most of time, I would walk around naked too. It's just too hot out here in Cali these days.


----------



## mama.luv

I have been so busy, so I just got around to see your bump pics. All of you guys look nice. I can't believe some of you are actually seeing the baby ball up on one side already, I'm sooo jealous. I can't wait to get to that.


----------



## mama.luv

And you guys have pretty dresses. I really need to find me a maxi dress to wear on the 4th, but all the ones I find are see thru. Do you guys have that problem with the dresses? Or maybe I'm looking at cheap dresses..lol


----------



## The Alchemist

I haven't seen the one sided ball up but I've felt it. I'll probably see it later. 

Today my doctor called about the anatomy scan result. Everything looks good with baby. However, the doctor diagnosed me with partial placenta previa. It's not covering the cervix, says it's 1.5cm above it. He said there shouldn't be anything to worry over but he scheduled an ultrasound at 21 weeks to check if it move up or not. 

I'm afraid it wouldn't. Or worse, if it does move up still, I might end up with a c section.


----------



## The Alchemist

Yeah I wished I knew how to use the sewing machine because I'd love to make my own dresses and for my dd too. You know what she did today, this just crossed my mind. She faked cried for like 2 minutes after I had told her "no climbing up chair". She faked the cry, and I ignored her completely because I know it's so fake. Then she paused, I looked at her, and she goes "hi". Lol....what a weirdo.


----------



## mama.luv

Looks like we will be getting another ultrasound around the same time. I go on July 19th. I've never heard of placenta previa. I have to look that up. I'm learning so many new things this pregnancy. 


Your little one is too cute..lol. You have to video tape her and make her a you-tube sensation :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Bernie- Thanks, Ill try some padding under my hips and see if that help. The whole not sleeping well thing stinks

Alchemist- I have days of terrible pregnancy brain. Sometimes I dont think they should let pregnant women drive, lol. I wonder how I operate a vehicle sometimes. At work they just laugh at me now because Im so forgetful :dohh:

I've been having some round ligament pain again. Im hoping its just me and the baby growing (I feel huge already, but I guess growing is good) Im exercising enough, so I dont think thats it, but....any suggestions on how to reduce the occurrence of them would be great for anyone that has any exerience with it.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - I actually have a few videos of her on YouTube but it's private. 

Rockin - I'm not sure if you can actually reduce the occurrence of rlp because it happens when it's being stretched as uterus grows to make room for baby. What you can do is try to not move so suddenly. But sometimes it's inevitable. Sorry! Lol. Just one of the glories of being pregnant :p


----------



## The Alchemist

I remember watching lots of birth videos as a way to prepare myself mentally for what's to come. I think I've watched all kinds of birth. I've even Seen one where a baby was born still inn the sac. Amazing stuff, omg.


----------



## wantb502

During nursing school, I watched over 5 births and 3 c-sections. I also followed around an OB in highschool and say a lot of birth then too. I feel like I have a pretty good grasp on the whole thing. Everyone is different especially pain tolerance, I think it's just so individual. I hope they don't show a 1980's video of a birth at any of the child birth classes. So outdated.

When ( if you are) will you be taking classes?


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - 80's videos lol....oh man. Really outdated. Anyway, my hospital offers birthing classes and even done fitness programs for pregnancy. I don't plan on taking classes though. I didn't with my first (only because I didn't know anything about these things the first time). Like you, I've seen live births back when I was in nursing school, so I feel the same way. 

I'm sorry if I answer so quickly. between 8am-11am, I have lotsa time. I just let dd roam the house. The cleaning and stuff is done after she goes to bed. So....I'm hijacking the thread for now lol.


----------



## mama.luv

I signed up for 3 different classes (breastfeeding, baby care basics and labor & delivery). I take two of them next month, and then the labor and delivery one in Sept. I definitely need the breastfeeding class.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Oh, Im glad everyone brought up classes.....I was wondering when was a good time to take them. Is it too early? I was going to take a first year class a breast feeding class and probably a labor & delivery class. 

Has anyone taken them before? How were they?


----------



## Nariah01

I haven't taken any classes before but I have signed up for all of mine. Just waiting to see what days they had open. I am taking a birthing class, plus breastfeeding, and newborn basics. Plus my husband is going to be taking a baby cpr and safety class, after that I think we are covered!:thumbup:


----------



## The Alchemist

Baby cpr class is a good idea for those who haven't been to one. Luckily, I've been taught in nursing school. Also, if there are classes on treating burns, dunno if there are any where you ladies live, I recommended those also. Breast feeding classes for new expecting mothers (even for those with experience) is a good one too. even though I took a breastfeeding class, my dd as a newborn had issues latching on. Thankfully, my hospital has a 24/7 lactation consultant available.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I know it sounds like one of those things I shouldnt worry about, but I worry about breastfeeding. I want to breast feed and (maybe because Im naive) I didnt realize some babies didnt latch well (like my sisters baby) or some women had a hard time producing....so now Im terrified that I wont be able to breastfeed and Ill have to figure feeding out all over again. Sometimes I get a little overwhelmed :(


----------



## Nariah01

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I know it sounds like one of those things I shouldnt worry about, but I worry about breastfeeding. I want to breast feed and (maybe because Im naive) I didnt realize some babies didnt latch well (like my sisters baby) or some women had a hard time producing....so now Im terrified that I wont be able to breastfeed and Ill have to figure feeding out all over again. Sometimes I get a little overwhelmed :(

Don't say its one of those things you shouldn't worry about, because then I will feel like a nut because I worry all the time about it! I know breast size has nothing to do with milk production but I am small chested and keep looking at them going "there is no way there will be enough milk from those puppies". So I am already freaking out about not having enough milk, not to mention if its too painful or baby can't latch.

I asked my Midwife about it and she said as long as my nipples "poke" out a little I am fine. But I worry anyways. Hence the breastfeeding class, plus all the doula's I am interviewing have experience helping to get breastfeeding going, and the hospital has 24/7 lactation consultants. So when ever you feel crazy for worrying about it just think of the crazy lady first time mother on here who's ALSO worried about it. :thumbup:


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh no don't worry! I didn't mean to cause worry. It is true some babies just don't latch well but you have so much help from nurses and lactation consultants. They're there to help you and baby out. I breastfed for only 2 months I think, maybe a little longer, but that's only because of her poor sleep at night, it slowed down my supply dramatically. Plus, I had gotten sick. But try not to worry at this point. You will have help and at the worse case, you have alternatives. It's challenging but rewarding.

I do remember that my milkdidn't even come in on the 3rd day that everyone was saying. I was so worried. It finally did on the 5th pp day. Boy, my boobs blew up and looked rock hard. If I even think of lo or thought I heard a cry or even heard somebody else's kid, my milk would run and leak all over. Is embarrassing when I was out and about. 

I'm telling you all now, if you plan on breastfeeding, make sure breast pads are on your baby shower list lol.


----------



## luna_19

I'm really irritated that the main prenatal class series in my area conflicts with my work schedule :| I emailed some other private ones to see if they will work but otherwise we might just have to go to a condensed weekend class :(


----------



## wantb502

I horribly worry about breast feeding too. I want to so bad and my boobs have gotten huge. I hope it wasn't for nothing! I worry that my nipples aren't pointy enough, my previous scars from my piercings, and that my "valley"
Is too wide. I am Nerotic about all the things I constantly worry about. I even worried about my child being a hermaphrodite! Im so so So weird! I feel like I've thought of about 80% of the things that could go wrong... Dwarfism, nubs for arms, him having No kidneys. You name it, I've thought about it. I've relaxed since my anatomy scan... Thank god.


----------



## The Alchemist

You're right, wantb. Thank goodness ultrasounds were created! It takes away some of our maternal fears. Unfortunately, not all. Even though I already have one, I'm still scared that I won't make enough milk. I have a feeling though....that I might very likely have a very opposite birth from the first time because of my placenta lying so low. I really really don't want csection! I'm scared of it! Ever since dr broke the news to me about my placenta yesterday, I've been having anxiety about it. I'm praying and hoping my placenta moves up high enough to be able to have a vaginal birth....


----------



## Nariah01

wantb502 said:


> I horribly worry about breast feeding too. I want to so bad and my boobs have gotten huge. I hope it wasn't for nothing! I worry that my nipples aren't pointy enough, my previous scars from my piercings, and that my "valley"
> Is too wide. I am Nerotic about all the things I constantly worry about. I even worried about my child being a hermaphrodite! Im so so So weird! I feel like I've thought of about 80% of the things that could go wrong... Dwarfism, nubs for arms, him having No kidneys. You name it, I've thought about it. I've relaxed since my anatomy scan... Thank god.

You and me both, together we could write a book about pregnancy worries! You actually made me smile when you were saying about your child being a hermaphrodite. Everyone always asks me if I want a boy or girl, and my answer has always been I don't care if its a boy, girl, a boy who wants to be a girl, or a girl who wants to be a boy, and a gay boy or girl, or even a hermaphrodite, as long as he/she is healthy I will love them. It always makes people laugh, don't think that is what they expect to hear. I just want a happy and healthy baby.:baby:


----------



## wantb502

I had a talk with my husband about what we would do if he was born with male and female genitalia! I will love him no matter what. I just want him to be healthy but above all happy. 

My mom thinks I'm crazy because of all the different things I've thought about. I say..."I'm so worried and he's not even here, I can't imagine what I'm going to be like when he goes to daycare for the first time!" 

Alchemist: you are still so early in your pregnancy and those placentas move a lot! I will keep my fingers crossed that it moves to the perfect position, out of the way so you can have a v-birth again. I understand your fear. In regards to the BF, I hear the second pregnancy is always easier to breast feed. My mom said she could feed a village when she had me (baby #2) , but had some trouble with my sister.


----------



## Nariah01

I got a very odd visual with that statement, feed a village. Yes very odd....I hear breast milk is very nutritional the village would thank her.

Sorry just got done reading a tmi thread in 2nd tri...my mind is in a terrible place, and my stomach hurts from laughter. So if this post seems out of place that is why.


----------



## Nariah01

Totally off topic not even about pregnancy. But I really REALLY want a sparkly jumpsuit like the one that Macklemore wears in his and we danced music video. I am just in such a good mood because of my scan tomorrow and I for some reason really want a sparkly suit. :shrug:


----------



## mama.luv

lol. you guys are funny. I worry too but mainly about pregnancy complications. For example, I try to stay off my feet cause I think if I walk too much, my cervix will dialate. I worry about being constipated at times, cause I think if I strain, I will push the babies out. I worry about my babies too, that's why I have my home doppler. Many of my worries come from reading other people posts, so I try to stick with only reading positive posts.


----------



## The Alchemist

I love this thread so much, I always look forward to coming here and I especially enjoy our conversations. 

Thanks, want, for keeping your fingers that everything will be okay with my placenta as pregnancy progresses. 

Today, I had gone through a box that I hadn't bothered to touch since moving in the apartment a month ago. I found my bottle of Bio Oil for stretchmarks that I bought when dd was newborn. I had never used it but now I will because instructions says to use at the start of second tri. Let's see how effective everybody claims it to be. Hope they work becausethey were pretty expensive.

And I dunno about you ladies but...a little tmi also - my vagina's looking pregnant itself. Probably from pressure of the baby? Or things get swollen down there but it's pretty pregnant down there. Poor vagina. Doesn't look happy these days.


----------



## mama.luv

I can't even see my vagina..lol. Maybe I should go sit on the floor with a mirror to check :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Hahaha! Omg you made me laugh so hard. I can't either but I get curious and I always check myself downthereo to see if it's doing okay. Lol....


----------



## whittnie117

Wow, it's amazing how similar some of our worries are. 

I worry about breast feeding too. I worry my nipples are too big. What do you mean by 'valley?' The inbetween part of the boobs? Because if so, mine is huge? Why would we worry about that? What did I miss?


----------



## mama.luv

My nipples are big too but I think that's a good thing. I don't know what the valley is though. So I would like to know that too.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 

Alchemist - fingers crossed your placenta will move to a better position so you can have a natural birth. 
I also watched loads of birthing shows during my last pregnancy as I wanted to be prepared. I researched all the types of drugs and interventions etc. and I read up loads about the actual physiology of what your body is trying to do in labour. It really helped me and when I was having contractions I would close my eyes, relax all my muscles and breathe in and out slowly whilst reminding myself that each contraction was one step closer to having my baby. 
We don't have options for classes here, they just do ante-natal classes which cover the labour. I would have found a breastfeeding class so useful I think. 
I breastfed Miley for 10 months and it was a great experience. But in all honesty it took us about 5 or 6 weeks to get it right. I found it very painful for weeks and the midwives just kept saying we were doing fine! Very frustrating! 
If you let the baby demand feed then your milk supply should be fine, you can always pump in-between feeds to try and increase supply which is what I did for a couple of weeks. 
I agree breast pads are essential! 
I think if you have access to support for breastfeeding definetly take it, as it will make it much easier. 

I'm going to try and breastfeed again this time. But I do worry as it was so time consuming last time and this time around I have a toddler to look after too. So we'll see.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

The Alchemist said:


> You're right, wantb. Thank goodness ultrasounds were created! It takes away some of our maternal fears. Unfortunately, not all. Even though I already have one, I'm still scared that I won't make enough milk. I have a feeling though....that I might very likely have a very opposite birth from the first time because of my placenta lying so low. I really really don't want csection! I'm scared of it! Ever since dr broke the news to me about my placenta yesterday, I've been having anxiety about it. I'm praying and hoping my placenta moves up high enough to be able to have a vaginal birth....

Try not to worry,(i know its hard!) Im sure everything will work itself out. Our bodies are great that way. 



mama.luv said:


> lol. you guys are funny. I worry too but mainly about pregnancy complications. For example, I try to stay off my feet cause I think if I walk too much, my cervix will dialate. I worry about being constipated at times, cause I think if I strain, I will push the babies out. I worry about my babies too, that's why I have my home doppler. Many of my worries come from reading other people posts, so I try to stick with only reading positive posts.

I worry about stuff like this too, especially pooping! :loo: Ive been doing ok lately, but sometimes I get constipated and Im like....OMG maybe Im making a hemorrhoid right now! Sometimes when I walk the lower part of my stomach aches (probably from carry about the extra weight) but I worry that Im hurting the baby or when I get emotional that he's going to be a basketcase like me :cry: THERES SO MUCH TO WORRY ABOUT!
So, I agree, reading positive postings and thinking good things instead of bad things help, just trying to stay positive. 

I think all this worrying means we'll be great moms :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Bernie brought a good point. Invest in a good breast pump. I got the medela brand, double pump. Don't remember what series it was but so far, this is the best pump thus far on the market. I was able to rent the pump machine and only had to purchase the suction cups, tubes, and bottles. Like bernie, I pumped in between feeds to increase my supply. However with me, I could never get a lot out like other ladies. I pumped 4oz max both breasts while other ladies were pumping 6oz+. Then I would store it in the freezer.

On pooping, if you're worried about pooping during the pushing, ummmm.....don't even be lol because you won't be focused on that, trust me. I was very worried about this but once you're in pain, you don't care if you poop or not. And did I? I sure.did! But you forget about it. Lol


----------



## Nariah01

Ah man, I have heard and been told all about pooping in labor, and I was so hoping that was just a terrible horror story people tell you freak you out. Now I am really worried I am going to poop in labor! Man, can't they issue a butt plug when you go into labor? I mean how uncomfortable could a but plug be? Bears do it throughout hibernation!


----------



## mama.luv

Speaking of breast pumps, I was just reading on the 2nd trimester thread that some insurance companies offer free breast pumps under some new Obama Woman's Care plan. I'm going to look into that. @alchemist, you have Kaiser like me, do you know anything about this?


----------



## Nariah01

only three more hours until my scan!:happydance:


----------



## mama.luv

Lucky you. Is this the anatomy scan?


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah01 said:


> Ah man, I have heard and been told all about pooping in labor, and I was so hoping that was just a terrible horror story people tell you freak you out. Now I am really worried I am going to poop in labor! Man, can't they issue a butt plug when you go into labor? I mean how uncomfortable could a but plug be? Bears do it throughout hibernation!

Hahahaha! Oh my gosh, you crack me up. I worry about pooping in labor too. Omgosh what a nightmare that would be. I don't even pass gas in front of OH, how can I do THAT? 

I feel that I somehow missed some posts :(
Alchemist, like someone else said the placenta moves throughout the pregnancy, so don't stress yourself out right now. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I know it's hard not to worry. I have the risk too that the placenta will drop, my doctor said we will just have to 'watch' it, but we still have time!! Hopefully your next ultrasound will show everything perfect and you get the natural birth you want.


as for breastfeeding, as long as I can produce enough milk and the baby can latch to my ginormous nipples (gosh I hope they don't get any bigger), I 'think' I'll be fine. I dislike leaving the house anyhow and I'm taking a year off school, so I'll have plenty of time to do it hopefully.

Anyone know if The First Years electric double breast pump is any good? It's a super good price and I hear the brand isn't too bad, but I never even knew they had breast pumps.


----------



## Nariah01

mama.luv said:


> Lucky you. Is this the anatomy scan?

Yup it is! so excited! I just wish the time would hurry up already so I can go now!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Nariah- GL with your scan, keep us updated :)

Mama- I have Blue Cross Blue Shield and they cover an electric breast pump. I have to jump through some paperwork hoops, but nothing crazy. It will be soooo nice to get a free one! Hopefully you can too

Alchemist- OMG I was not even talking about pooping in labor, but now im worried about that!!! Cant they clean you out before you do that lol BUUUUT, Im going to take your word for it and hope it wont even bother me when the time comes

Im going to try and stay updated the next few days, but we've got family in town for the 4th(and I do most of my chatting with you gals during work :haha:) BUT I have a feeling Im going to need a break from OHs crazy relatives, so Ill pop in. Hope everyone has a great holiday (if youre in the US) and if not....well...enjoy your days anyway :hugs:

I'll try not to forget Sunday bump day :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - sorry I thought you were worried about pooping during the pushing. Haha...back in the day, they'd give women med to have a clear out but its changed because anything can happen like emcs. Although, some women naturally has a clear out and that seems to be a sign that labor will start soon. I didn't have a clear out. My prelabor started in the middle of the night like period cramps, spotting, and then late progressed to labor and that yucky bloody show with mucus. We're all gonna go through this differently and can't wait to read all your birth stories if you're going to write one in the birth story section.


----------



## bb1

Not a great pic of me at all and dont mind the mess behind me. I am a bigger girl as well :(
almost 21 weeks
https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/1005612_10201643829123854_1797515695_n_zps1f922327.jpg


----------



## mama.luv

Nice bump BB1, it's nice and round.

Hope you guys have a nice and safe 4th. Unfortunately, I can't stand this holiday because I have a phobia to loud sounds like firecrackers and balloons popping. I get really stressed out this time of the year because of that. So since people on my street like to pop really loud homemade firecrackers, I have to go into hiding somewhere. I'm going to a bbq during the day with my fam and then to the movies in the late afternoon by myself. Last year I saw the movie "Magic Mike" on the 4th, so this year I think I will stick with another Channing Tatum movie (White House Down). I just want this holiday to be over with already..grrrrr


----------



## wantb502

I seriously get so much entertainment from these posts! I was just talking with a friend of mine about pooping during delivery. I think it happens more often than not. Someone sweeps it away so quick, that its not a big deal. I think I'm just going to warn Dave ahead of time. We aren't modest in our family, so I doubt he would be bothered by it. 

We went to our friends house for dinner last night. They gave us a TON of baby stuff! I got three boxes full of cloth diapers including soap, pack and play, a bouncer, and a nursing pillow. She says that she has 5 more boxes that I can go through and they are giving us their unused crib mattress if it fits and cover (their son literally never once slept in his crib). We also ordered our crib and it should come in any day now. 

Nariah: I cant wait to hear about your scan!!! I'm so anxious!

bb1: that's an awesome bump! I think I've grown in the last 3 days so I'll be excited for Sunday bump day! 

I'm not looking forward to today's holiday beside the fact that I don't have to work! It does give me a great excuse to sleep in and hang out with my hubby. I doubt we will do any festivities.... It's pouring here.


----------



## The Alchemist

I can't stand this holiday. Sorry, i sound very un-patriotic lol. Its just when you have a lo, you Start to hate this holiday especially come night time. I dread it tonight. She might have to just sleep with me for tonight only if I can't find a way to drown out the noise. 

Rockin - i think so too, that it happens more often than not. I think its one of those occurrences that when refrain from talking about hearse it's embarrassing. I wouldn't know at all if I hadn't joined BnB. I have 2 mommy friends in real life. They warned me of the typical pregnancy/l&d stuff but not this lol. 

Bb1 - that's a nice round bump, hun! 

Me....like I said, i don't look forward to the fireworks tonight. I'm sticking my butt at home. Today, I'm just going to the grocery store to take advantage of their july 4th sales. That's about it for me. I need me some prunes too. Think I'm beginning to have a hard time going despite the many fruits/veggies/grains I eat and water I drink.


----------



## Nariah01

Well everyone, my motherly intuition was right! Looks like we are officially team :blue: 

Little Samuel was curled up in a tight little ball, so she was unable to get good pics of the spine and heart so we get to go back sometime soon for those. But after that he decided to move around, he was kicking his little legs, stretching them all the way out, we got lots of pictures. It was so amazing to see his little feet and hands. I admit I cried a little. And then was smiling the rest of the day!


----------



## therealdalia

Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - congrats! Our instincts don't lie! Well most times hehe. 

Lots n lots of blues in here!


----------



## whittnie117

Congrats on your baby boy, Nariah. It's so exciting, isn't it?

We are bbqing tonight. I really wanted ribs, but OH doesn't want to make them (ribs is something I consistently overcook). So, I am sad about that, but I do get steak and a hamburger, yum!


----------



## wantb502

Nariah: congrats!!!! I cried the first time I saw the baby on ultrasound, but haven't since which is very suprising because I'm so emotionally fragile:) 

Wahoo for blue!!


----------



## whittnie117

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/Brittanypreggopic.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/Brittanypreggopic.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Okay finally got a pic of me up. 19 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## wantb502

Almost Sunday bump day ladies... This week I may have something to show!! He has grown a lot in the last couple of days. He was really quiet for about 3 days and bamm! Bump;)


----------



## The Alchemist

Want- he must've gone through growth spurt the last couple of days!


----------



## The Alchemist

I have a minor cold :( but I gotta go to work today and see my patients. Then back home. Hopefully all's well. Chat with you ladies later!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats on team blue nariah :)

Can't wait to see the bumps this week, mine definitely feels rounder than before :)


----------



## therealdalia

Can't wait to see your new bump pics!

Whittnie...cute bump.

Mine popped out this week...I don't know why it's sideways.
 



Attached Files:







19w 4d.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wantb502

Nice!!! Your top is so pretty:)


----------



## wantb502

Happy Sunday Bump Day!


----------



## wantb502

bathing suit bumps.....LOOK AT THAT BELLY BUTTON! OH no...I give it 2 weeks and it will be a full outtie!
 



Attached Files:







th_DSC_0097_zps2b48e893.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 22









th_DSC_0094_zpsd1f4f42d.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## The Alchemist

Nice bump! And what's that tattoo? I've always wanted tattoos but was chicken lol. Didn't want something I'd regret and not every artist is an artist. There are lots of tat parlors here, just dunno which to go to and I definitely want something to represent my daughter, my life, family life, my OH....and I'll take a pic for bump day later. Morning is busy.


----------



## mama.luv

20wk bump pic. I don't think I grew any from the last pic I posted. Oh and excuse the broken/dirty mirror I used..lol
 



Attached Files:







20wks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









20wks-a.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mama.luv

@Want, you are really popping out. And you still look in shape. Lucky you. All of you guys have cute bumps and maternity clothes. I have to go on a mission today to find some maternity clothes for work. I couldn't find any last week in my area, so now I'm going to drive to another county to check out their mall.


----------



## The Alchemist

Nice bump mama! Love its roundness, makes me wanna rub it all over lol.

My morning so far has been crappy. I woke up with so much knots on my shoulders and traps area. And I had to pay 500 bucks for red light camera ticket. God I hate California's expenses. That really burned a hole in my wallet. 

On the brighter side, took lo to her grandparents. They wanna spend Sunday withher. Nooo problemoooo!


----------



## mama.luv

The Alchemist said:


> Nice bump mama! Love its roundness, makes me wanna rub it all over lol.

Lol, you are too funny. Sorry to hear about your ticket. I thought they got rid of those cameras in most cities. I still see them in Cerritos though. I didn't know they were so expensive. I remember back in my early 20's, I got like 4 tickets (carpool and speeding) in one year. Ever since then, I'm super cautious when driving.


----------



## The Alchemist

mama.luv said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump mama! Love its roundness, makes me wanna rub it all over lol.
> 
> Lol, you are too funny. Sorry to hear about your ticket. I thought they got rid of those cameras in most cities. I still see them in Cerritos though. I didn't know they were so expensive. I remember back in my early 20's, I got like 4 tickets (carpool and speeding) in one year. Ever since then, I'm super cautious when driving.Click to expand...

As far as I know, they got rid of it in LA county. I got the ticket in West Covina, which I guess is not party of LA county, thought it was. This would be my second red light ticket in 10 years since the first. All I did was make a right turn without stopping first. At 4am coming out of work going home.


----------



## mama.luv

West Covina is LA County, I grew up in that area. I think some smaller cities still have them because it generates revenue for the city.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh, well makes sense but still...I'm a broke nurse with debts to loans lol


----------



## wantb502

Thanks ladies! I'm trying to stay in a little bit of shape. 

Mama: you bump is so great and I totally agree, I want to rub it!!

Alchemist: that totally sucks! I would be so pissed and $500, holy crap! I got my tat last July and have had two sessions. It's not finished but going to Croatia and having a baby puts things on hold for a while. I have three others and have plans to makes this one much bigger. It's in a style of an old school etching. I have California poppies in the front around my collar bone to signify my wedding and BC we lived there for about 2 years. Theres a bee for my father (he's keeps bees as a hobby) and roses on my back for my grandmother. I don't have a super good picture but here's one my friend took.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: what kind of nursing do you do?!? I'm one as well. That is why we moved to Cali (travel job). We decided to move home to KY because its too expensive to live there even though the pay is AMAZING!

I was an ICU nurse for about 5 years and now I'm a nurse coordinator for two neuromuscular neurologists here and run the ALS clinic. I will NEVER go back to bedside:)


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - wow awesome tats you got. I gotta do some thinking, what I want to represent my dd, my ds, and family. As for what nursing I'm doing, I'm in hospice right now, doing visitations and some continued care (12hr shift). Before I chose hospice because of its convenience to pregnancy, I was working at the hospital on stroke unit but I couldn't handle heavy patients being pregnant. Wasn't easy doing hospice at first, too many deaths. But I've gotten used to it. The only thing I hate about it is the narrative paperwork. I was used to computerized system from the hospital. And yes, great pay in CA but everything else is also High here unfortunately.


----------



## wantb502

I thought about hospice care. I really enjoy being able to be a part of a persons life when sometimes there is no one else. We had to do a lot of that in the ICU but I can see how day in and day out it would be emotionally difficult.


----------



## luna_19

22 weeks :)


----------



## wantb502

luna: beautiful 22 week bump! I love seeing the pictures and can't wait for all of us to post pictures of us holding our little ones!


----------



## luna_19

I feel the need to point out that my last two bump pics I was wearing my pjs, I don't wear them all day I was just wearing a dress both days so took my pic before I got dressed :haha:


----------



## therealdalia

Want2b and mamaluv -- super cute bumps! You guys are all belly and stayed tiny everywhere else. So lucky!


----------



## mama.luv

Luna you have a nice bump. Don't worry, I had on my pj's too, well at least my lounge clothes. Dalia, I'm only halfway through the pregnancy, I think I will gain a lot of weight, especially eating all of this junk I have been eating. Right now I'm craving a cinnamon roll :)


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> bathing suit bumps.....LOOK AT THAT BELLY BUTTON! OH no...I give it 2 weeks and it will be a full outtie!

That's funny, I was in the store and this girl was looking at my belly and asked when did my belly button pop out. Lol, it hasn't popped out yet, she was looking at my belly ring and thought it was my belly button. She was 7 months pregnant and said hers popped out at 5 months. I figured if it will happen, it will be between the 5th and 7th month. Mine didn't pop out with my son.


----------



## whittnie117

Everyone's bumps are fantastic. Such cute ladies in here. 

Luna. I don't think anyone would fault you for wearing pajamas in the day anyhow. They're comfy and don't press on the belly. That is all I am in while at home. My stomach has been super sensitive though. Sore to the touch and always feeling super full and stretching. I don't know how you ladies are with your bellies.

Alchemist. That sucks that you got caught on probably one of the only cameras still up. San Diego County has ours down and covered. Thank goodness, or else I would have gotten a ticket for running a red light when I had stopped at it and went when the turn lane turned green. Stupid mistake and I bet everyone was like, "So she stopped, but then randomly decided to run the light?" I was lucky no one was turning from their green or else that would have been bad. 

OH and I went to Babies R Us intending to pay off my mom's layaway and we noticed they were having a huge bedding sale. We got a 9 piece jungle themed crib bedding set, the matching wall canvas photos, the lamp, the mobile, and the crib stuffed animal all for under $130.:thumbup: The layaway had my pack and play, bibs, and lots of bath stuff. We also decided on the crib/ changer set, the stroller, the bouncer, and high chair, but he decided to make me wait a couple weeks to buy more because I've gone a little crazy. :blush: I already have all the clothes. My MIL said I have to stop because I'm leaving her and my mom nothing to buy. :dohh: I guess I'm nesting. I just feel there isn't a lot of time to get ready, if that makes sense.


----------



## luna_19

My belly button ring makes mine look like it has popped through my shirt too :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - I hated those cameras and totally agree that it causes more accidents than it does good because people panic. 

Mama - damn those cravings, right? I was craving for some grilled corn today with butter and spices and parmesan cheese slathered all over it. Sexy mess of a food.

So here's my Sunday bump pic. Just relaxed all day. OH said I look bigger than last week.
 



Attached Files:







20130707_131852-1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I've been super busy so ill have to catch up on reading but here's my bump 22+5. I'm going to need some new tank tops lol
I've also given up the notion that ill be a "cute" pregnant lady. Im just getting fatter by the day lol. So I'm working on embracing how I look not wishing for something different.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mama.luv

Cute bump Alchemist. You are all bump too.

Whitt, I didn't know Babies R Us had layaway. That sure is good to know. Can you put clearance items on layaway too? Now for the stomach stretching and soreness, I feel stretching when I walk a lot. Like today I was in the mall for hours and I felt some stretching and a side cramp that I would usually get when I jogged. I got kind of nervous since I'm a worry wart.

Luna, my Doc told me to take out the belly ring soon before it gets stuck :(


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin you are looking cute girl. Speaking of tank tops, if you are near a JCPennys, they had them on sale today for $4, they are not maternity so I just got a size bigger.


----------



## wantb502

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I've been super busy so ill have to catch up on reading but here's my bump 22+5. I'm going to need some new tank tops lol
> I've also given up the notion that ill be a "cute" pregnant lady. Im just getting fatter by the day lol. So I'm working on embracing how I look not wishing for something different.

Are you kidding me?!?!? You are adorable! You have a great bump and should be proud of your bod! I love your hair by the way...it's so long and pretty. I look shitty in long hair and always envy people that have nice long hair:)


----------



## wantb502

Whit: my abdomen is tender too. Almost like I've done sit ups but lower. It's like I can feel every muscle stretching especially when I wake up in the middle
Of the night to pee. I have to hold my gut because it feels so heavy and uncomfortable.... The rest of the day it's not heavy or anything... Just tender. I can't even stand for my undies to touch. That's why I like dresses;)


----------



## luna_19

mama.luv said:


> Luna, my Doc told me to take out the belly ring soon before it gets stuck :(

That's weird, do you have a bendy one? My Dr hasn't mentioned it but it isn't irritated anymore since I switched and I can just buy a longer piece for the shaft part that the beads screw onto if needed.


----------



## mama.luv

I have the one that bends too and it's not bothering me at all. I guess I will take it out once it start feeling tight and irritated.


----------



## The Alchemist

Aww...talk about piercings. I miss mine. Wasn't a belly. I had my nose pierced and my tongue. Didn't really like the tongue but I liked my nose piercing. Had a ring and sometimes switched to studs. But being in nursing, I had to remove it :/

Today, I ordered 16 underwears online. I can not fit in a lot of my current ones. I think I gut a good deal? 16 for 50 bucks? Dunno...anyone of you had to buy new undies or bras? I need more yoga bras too. They're comfy and I see myself wearing it for nursing later on.


----------



## luna_19

I desperately need some new panties, my butt has definitely gotten wider :haha:

I bought new bras at 6 weeks and now I'm wearing them with a strap extender, I hope that can last until I need to get nursing ones


----------



## mama.luv

I bought a bra the other day for $6 at TJ Maxx and it's fitting just fine. I wear sports bras a lot but I need regular bras for work. The bra I bought from Motherhood Maternity for $10 already has the wire poking up the side. Now for the undies, I wear boy shorts around the house and they still fit. I'm more of a thong girl and I still have like 6 pairs that still fit. If I need anymore, I will just go to TJ Maxx or Marshalls to buy some larger ones from their clearance rack. They are usually like $1-$3 a pair, cute name brand ones too. I'm very cheap as you can see :)


----------



## The Alchemist

I can't seem to wear thongs anymore being pregnant. It's just....it feels like the first time ever wearing it, all in between my crack and feels like my butt is gonna eat it away. Plus....sorry, tmi...but it blocks My farts from coming out. And having trapped gas makes me grumpy. Lol


----------



## mama.luv

Lol, I have no problem passing gas. A lot of women choose not to wear thongs while pregnant because it can me uncomfortable, but they don't feel any different to me.


----------



## berniegroves

I am having such trouble finding cute boys clothes in the UK. They are all pretty boring! :-( what are the boys clothes like in the US? Any cute ones? 

I've started getting stretch marks!!!! With my DD I didn't get any on my belly until about 30 weeks. But some new ones appeared last week! So gutted as with 17 weeks to go I'm sure I'm going to be covered!!! :-( 

Your bump pics are all so cute!!! I am do jealous of you ladies who are all bump! I've just gotten big all the way around. Lol!


----------



## whittnie117

berniegroves said:


> I am having such trouble finding cute boys clothes in the UK. They are all pretty boring! :-( what are the boys clothes like in the US? Any cute ones?

There are a few cute things out there. I'll post pics when I start filling out my outfit wardrobe for him. I have everything else right now. I always thought some of the clothes I've seen posted from UK ladies are adorable.


----------



## whittnie117

Mama. Yes they do clearance. On the layaway I got a pack and play that was originally 198, clearanced to 89, and had a 25% off sticker on it. My mom and I couldn't pass that up and now that I have it, it's great looking. I think you only can't put clothes or things that can expire on layaway. 

want. I have to hold myself too. I feel so silly sometimes with the changes I have had to make with some things. And if I could stand to shave my legs every day, I'd wear dresses too. It's just hard with my preexisting conditions and then my baby belly added to it, lol.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Great bump pics everyone! I LOVE seeing them and how we're all so different :)

Nariah- CONGRATS on your boy :)



mama.luv said:


> Cute bump Alchemist. You are all bump too.
> 
> Whitt, I didn't know Babies R Us had layaway. That sure is good to know. Can you put clearance items on layaway too? Now for the stomach stretching and soreness, I feel stretching when I walk a lot. Like today I was in the mall for hours and I felt some stretching and a side cramp that I would usually get when I jogged. I got kind of nervous since I'm a worry wart.
> 
> Luna, my Doc told me to take out the belly ring soon before it gets stuck :(

I felt like that last week, but Ive noticed when I get achy I usually have a bump growth spurt, lol. My doctor told me a little stretching pain is normal, so Im trying to to worry about it



wantb502 said:


> Rockinmomtobe said:
> 
> 
> I've been super busy so ill have to catch up on reading but here's my bump 22+5. I'm going to need some new tank tops lol
> I've also given up the notion that ill be a "cute" pregnant lady. Im just getting fatter by the day lol. So I'm working on embracing how I look not wishing for something different.
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!? You are adorable! You have a great bump and should be proud of your bod! I love your hair by the way...it's so long and pretty. I look shitty in long hair and always envy people that have nice long hair:)Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: thats sweet of you. My hair is one of the ONLY things thats changed for the better while being pregnant, usually its curly, but its growing like crazy and I can blow dry it straight....usually I dont, but I was feeling pretty good yesterday, lol



The Alchemist said:


> Aww...talk about piercings. I miss mine. Wasn't a belly. I had my nose pierced and my tongue. Didn't really like the tongue but I liked my nose piercing. Had a ring and sometimes switched to studs. But being in nursing, I had to remove it :/
> 
> Today, I ordered 16 underwears online. I can not fit in a lot of my current ones. I think I gut a good deal? 16 for 50 bucks? Dunno...anyone of you had to buy new undies or bras? I need more yoga bras too. They're comfy and I see myself wearing it for nursing later on.

Sounds like you got a pretty good deal. Ive gotten 2 new bras and a few pairs of new undies....but i need more. I dont know why, but getting new undies never occurred to me....then one day I was like....these are kind of snug :haha: Ill just add it to the list with new tanks.

Im kind of glad to be back at work, having family (OH's) in is stressful for me. I come from a small family and his is huge, so theyre always visiting and calling and Im just not used to it, its draining, so the routine of work is nice. 

Does anyone else have this...I noticed Im getting tired more easily. Not crazy tired, but like....OH and I went out for lunch, to the grocery store and then a few places looking at books and random stuff. We were out for like 4 or 5 hours total....and I was EXHAUSTED :sleep: barely had the energy to make dinner. Im just wondering if its me or just a normal part of being pregnant....aside from 1st tri, Ive only noticed it the past week or so. Anyone else?


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: you are hilarious. I hate thongs. I could never get use to the fabric in the crack thing. I wear them when I have to. I bought new undies and need some more. 16 for 50$ is a great deal! Where did you get them? I've had to buy 2 new bras around 8 weeks or so and I'm already busting out of them but I'm trying to hold off because I don't want to spend the money. I'm cheap too

I haven't really looked at clothes for the baby yet. I've gotten some hand me downs and 2 outfits from my mom and in laws. They are cute but not like girl cute. I don't really care about that anyway. I think they chill in onesies for the first 6 months anyway. My mom is going to make him a winter snow suit like thing.ill probably sew some stuff too. It will take a lot less time then adult size clothes. I just need to get my machine tuned up soon.


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: I get that way too. I've been exhausted since I conceived but its to
The point where I need to put my feet up and chill and go to bed at like 11 at the latest. I cleaned the house yesterday and needed to chill every 1 hour. I did some serious cleaning though.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - I ordered mine off of eundies.com and they only sell undies unfortunately. prices range from 1.99 to 3.99, didn't see anything higher than that. They had a deal 7 for 24.99, so I got that and then I ordered more and applied a coupon code to take 25% off and then free shopping over 50. 

Bernie - I had stretchmarks the first time. I'm hoping I don't get new ones but genetically, I'm probably f***d anyway. But I've been applying bio oil now.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Ok ladies, quick question: I can feel my little guy from the inside pretty consistently now, but havent been able to feel him from the outside yet. Im hoping its just because Ive got some extra baggage. 
Have any of you guys felt anything on the outside yet?? When did you (with your firsts) When should I be worried lol

Thanks guys


----------



## mama.luv

I felt my baby one time the other day. Usually when I put my hand on my belly, the baby doesn't kick anymore, but this particular time, the baby kicked one more time so that I can feel it with my hand. Has your baby been balling up yet?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Well, yes...I think. I can tell when he's up higher or sitting lower....is that what you mean? And its only been in the past week or so that Ive felt things that I was 100% sure were baby movement. I was pretty sure from about 18 weeks that what I was feeling was baby, but they were twingey feelings. These Im sure of.
Im hoping maybe Im just a bit late feeling stuff


----------



## mama.luv

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Well, yes...I think. I can tell when he's up higher or sitting lower....is that what you mean? And its only been in the past week or so that Ive felt things that I was 100% sure were baby movement. I was pretty sure from about 18 weeks that what I was feeling was baby, but they were twingey feelings. These Im sure of.
> Im hoping maybe Im just a bit late feeling stuff

When the baby balls up, you will see a ball on your belly. It's hard to explain but you will see it a lot as your pregnancy progresses. I feel the balling up but I don't see it yet. The only reason how I know what it is, is because my son balled up all of the time during my 1st pregnancy.


----------



## luna_19

I've felt a few from the outside but I think it's really hard at this stage because baby is always in a different spot and many of the movements aren't strong enough to feel from the outside anyways.


----------



## therealdalia

I haven't bought squat for the baby either. Our house will go under construction soon so I want to wait a bit since we'll have to do so much shuffling. I hope everything gets done in time.


----------



## wantb502

I've felt the baby a couple of times and Dave felt him once or twice, but it's supper light and I have to be laying a certain way. It's usually easier when he balled up and moved higher. I feel them more but I think it's because I can feel so much from the inside, I trick myself into thinking I can feel it on the outside too. You'll feel them soon enough and soon we will be seeing full abdominal movements!


----------



## The Alchemist

My lil man has been balling up since 2 weeks ago. I've felt him from the outside since then too. Sometimes without looking, I see my tummy jerk at that area he kicks or punch at. And I've only felt him really low. Plus, it's a weird feeling when he turns and writhes around the other way, feels like my tummy is flipping upside down, like that feeling when you driving and you suddenly go up a small hill? Takes my breath away literally, not speaking figuratively. Such a weird feeling.


----------



## berniegroves

With DD my DH felt her move from about 24 weeks. 
This time he felt the baby move about a week ago, so at 22 weeks. 
And I'm pretty sure my DD felt the baby move today! She was stood in front of me with her head resting on my tummy (I was sat in a chair) and the baby moved. Her head shot off of my belly and she just stood there staring at my tummy for the longest time. Bless her! Must be so confusing for her. 
I think people feel their babies move at totally different times. So don't be too worried about feeling the baby on the outside, as long as your feeling movements on the inside then I'm sure it's all good.


----------



## berniegroves

Oh and I definetly get worn put much faster than normal. Running around with my toddler all day is exhausting and some evenings I am totally wiped out! It's hot here at the moment too which isn't helping (normally our summers are not so hot!)


----------



## wantb502

I go for my every two week ultrasound tomorrow to measure my cervic length. I thought they were going to change it to every 4 weeks because last measurement was so good, but I am so nervous about going on vaca and having something happen that i asked for it! I will have one tomorrow and the 23rd. Fingers crossed all goes well! I was 4.1 CM and as long as its over 3 we should be good to go on our trip! So nervous about the trip and my sciatic pain and sitting on the plane for hours on end but NEED a vaca stat.


----------



## mama.luv

The good part is that you get to see your baby again. And at least they told you how long your cervix was. They just told me mine was long, that really tells me a lot..grrr. I'm still nervous about mine shortening. I have to beg the Doc to look at mine to make sure it's okay. I guess they will measure mine again next week during my second anatomy scan.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - is that because you are carrying twins? They have to check? Sorry I don't know.

Want - I'm just curious why they have to check yours? All these different things that goes on in pregnancy, yikes...

My next scan to check my placenta is all the way in September....lord.....I can't wait. Can't help but worry.

Want - forgot to ask where you going for vaca? We're going on a vaca too next week. OH finally has vaca time. We're just gonna go up north, road trip to San Fran. I'm kinda excited...kinda because it's 6hrs drive from los Angeles....and there will be many, many pee stops :/ ugh....i think I won't be drinking water that morning lol, just sip here n there. And then I'll chug a bottle or 2 once we get to SF ha!


----------



## mama.luv

@thealchemist, I'm worried because I'm carrying twins and I had a procedure done years ago where they cut off a piece of my cervix. So I'm basically high risk for an incompetent cervix.

It's funny you mentioned going to San Francisco, we are going in two weeks. And I'm worried about potty breaks during that drive. So I was thinking about leaving like at 2am to head out there, that way i can sleep the whole way, or at least most of the way and just do one potty stop.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - that's a good idea! But I have an OH who's horrible at planning, relies on me to plan, and if I have it my way, I'd leave really early like that too but I know damn well his butt is not gonna like losing sleep. Ugh....he's like a grumpy old man or a big baby not happy from constipation when he doesn't get good/enough Sleep.


----------



## berniegroves

In the UK we get two scans, one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. Then we see a midwife another 3 or 4 times before the due date. 
I really want another scan to see baby again!! But as we'd have to go to a private company for it and it would cost a lot my DH doesn't want to. 

I've never heard of your cervix being measured. Do they do an internal for that? 
They don't give you any internals over here until you're actually in labour.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Now Im bummed that everyone else seems to be feeling things on the outside :nope: Hopefully I will soon. Damn being fat :haha:

Want- I hope the doc gives you the ok and you enjoy the heck out of your vacation...Croatia right? I hope thats right, its a strange place to be wrong about lol

If the doctors measured my cervix or position no ones said anything to me...I feel kind of dumb now like I should be asking all these questions that Im not asking like where my placenta is and my cervix measurements :dohh: 

23 weeks today. I cant believe how time is flying. Im starting to freak out a bit about breastfeeding, so Ive ordered some books. Any of you moms have any advice you wish someone had told you beforehand? Id like to BF, but, Im not going to be a crazy person if it doesnt work. I have 6-8 weeks with my babe before I have to go back to work and I DO NOT want them to be terrible. 
And also Im starving again. I ate breakfast, then has a pear an hour later, then an apple about an hour after that....its been about an hour, lol and Im starving again. I cant win lol. Growing baby I suppose.

Has anyone see MissJenn on the boards anywhere? I miss her. Did she go on vaca and I spaced?


----------



## luna_19

They check your cervix and placenta at your anatomy scan, if you don't hear anything then it's fine and there's no need to check again


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - the only thing people told me about bf is that the first milk would come in at 3 day pp. mine was late! I just had colostrum. Nobody told me that that was enough for newborn. Nobody told me it'll be okay. I freaked out, wondering whether my milk would come in. They did warn me once it does, it'll hurt that morning you wake up and it'll be fullll. But mine never hurt, but it was full. I didn't produce that much. Nobody told me about teas or certain foods to eat that helps milk come or increase the supply. Nobody told me to pump in between feedings. Nobody definitely told me I'd be spending my spare time time pumping. I literally was at home everyday just pumping. Even inthe middle of the night while feeding lo. 

I truly did not enjoy bf the first time. Lots of blocked ducts. Nipples were bleeding and sore. I'm talking about my nipples were dripping blood, 2drops a second. Not scaring anyone but just sharing my first time experiencing it. Not very good. But since I have learned from it and have done numerous readings and know what to eat to increase milk, I hope I can nail it with my second lol.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks Alchemist. I appreciate the candor. Ive got some books Im reading and I think I was just naive in thinking that baby would eat when hungry, latch ok and I would make enough milk. Its so much more complicated than that, so Id like to be prepared at least and attempt to BF. It all feels a little overwhelming, but Im hoping itll be worth it.


----------



## wantb502

Hey guys! My scan was went awesome. My cervical length is checked by an internal scan because of having a previous LEEP procedure. They check every 2 weeks until they feel its safe. I am 4.1 CM, so perfect. I think they are more careful because its a uniersity practice and not private. 2.5 CM and it's bed rest and possible a stitch. Denver was great and still a boy :) HB 150. 

I am going to Croatia you are right! Good memory! I can't wait now that we have the green light. 

I am terrified I will suck at bf! I want to so bad and will probably be one of hose crazy ladies that work super hard at it. I hear the more you stress, the less milk you produce...so the key is to chill. Also use the lactation consultant if there is one available. A lot of places offer free visits once you go home from the hospital too.


----------



## berniegroves

I found breastfeeding really hard for the first 5 weeks or so. It was incredibly painful and like Alchemist my nipples were bleeding and they had huge scabs all over them! Nasty! But whenever anyone checked they said mileys latch was fine. So I must have just had super sensitive nipples!!! Doh! 
I really was obsessed with the idea of breastfeeding and so persevered (I would be in tears almost every feed) but wouldn't stop.
After 5 weeks it was suddenly easy! No problems at all! And it became the easiest part of my day. We breastfed until ten months when Miley decided she didn't want milk anymore and just stopped. Lol. 
I did get mastitis twice, once when Miley was poorly and so didn't feed for a whole day. And then again when we did sleep training and I had my first nights sleep  
Mastitis was nasty but it's not that common I don't think. 

Breastfeeding was awesome. But I wish more support had been available to me at the start. And i wish soneone had really told me that it doesnt come naturally to everyone as it upset me so much at the time. 
If you have a lactation consultant available after baby is born use them! As I think they would make all the difference! 
Just try your best and that's all you can do. Speak to your partners about it in advance and explain you'll need their support as breastfeeding includes a lot of time sitting down! So they can bring snacks, drinks etc.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Want- So glad you got the green light from the doc for vacation and got to hear your guys HB again!! When do you leave? 

Bernie- Thanks for the BF info, I dont know why but I really think people have a preconception that BF is supposed to be easy (I know I did). Everyones personal experience with it has been very helpful for me.


Has anyone seen a post from MissJenn lately? Hope shes ok


----------



## wantb502

I know!!! Where is she?!?


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - I don't want to put you off as once it settled down it was awesome. But I feel like I was shocked by how hard it was and that made it worse (if you see what I mean) some people do find it easy but I think it's best to be prepared to put some work in  
It really was a great experience once we got the hang of it.


----------



## whittnie117

Want, Im glad your scan went well. 

The whole breastfeeding thing scares the hell out of me. I am hoping that my nipples, which have never been sensitive, will remain dull in sensation. My breasts haven't really hurt since the start of pregnancy and then again when the leaking started, but now they are fine for the most part. Though I do get a slight stinging sensation when the leaking is about to happen. Oh and when they are all smooshed in a bra, my nipples don't like that at all. What scares me is infections, mastitis, bleeding, and those scary things. But I figure that if I am producing enough milk and my baby can be healthier by drinking mommas milk rather than formula then I will endure whatever comes at me. It's all for baby. 

I got to see him yesterday. The tech tried to record his heart rate and he kept moving and wiggling and jumping and turning and wouldn't let her do it. He even kicked the ultrasound wand. It was hilarious. I brought my MIL to that so she could see him on the screen. She cried. OH wants a rescan of the gender because he really seems to be having gender denial. He really wanted a girl. I don't know how I feel about that. I'll get my anatomy scan next week or the week after. I know it's a little late,but that's how it is working out. 

Okay here is a rant:
I m starting to stress though. The room going to be turned into the nursery is full of stuff from the house because of the remodel. But I feel there is no progress being made on the house. There are so many projects going on that I feel nothing will get done in time. The floors are all out, the kitchen is torn apart, the yard is torn apart, the rooms still have all the mess in them waiting for carpets to be torn out and replaced, and a couple other little projects. I think its just a case where they wanted to do so much but got overwhelmed so anything that does get done, it still seems like there was nothing done. OH tries to help, but he can only help on the weekend s and that's when it seems stuff gets partway done. Like last weekend he tore out the entire yard so new dirt could be lain and new grass. He said he doesnt think anything will get done inside until the outside is done. / sigh. And all I want to do is decorate a room for my little one and get things ready. It doesnt feel like there is a lot of time left and I feel anxiety about it. I feel like I am being selfish, but there is just so much left to do. ugh....okay rant over. sorry i just have to vent my frustrations.


----------



## berniegroves

Whit - my nipples have never had much feeling if you know what I mean. But I think they needed toughening up. Don't let it scare you but be prepared to have to work at it for a little while. Then if it comes naturally to you it will be a bonus. Stick up on dvd's to watch whilst breastfeeding and make sure you have lots of pillows to hand to support you and baby so you can be as comfortable as possible.
And try not to worry about the house. We had loads of work done in our house just a couple of months before Miley was born. I finally finished painting her room 2 weeks before she arrived. So you have time yet. I promise!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whit - I think it's normal to feel a little scared of breastfeeding, especially when you hear negative stories and I'm sorry for sharing my trauma with breastfeeding. It wasn't my intention to scare anyone. The more you educate yourself and expose yourself to the art of bf, you will have prepared yourself than going in blind, like me. I didn't research or read much about it so I think that's why and consequently, became too stressed and overwhelmed with the whole experience. I was pretty naive. I really thought all you have to do is poo your nipple in and voila! No. I wish I had learned about the art of bf.

And don't worry to much about the house. I know it's just the motherly instinct kicking in, wanting to decorate and get the nest ready hehe, but it seems like a huge project that takes time and in due time, it will be done.


----------



## The Alchemist

Double post


----------



## The Alchemist

Nothing going on with my nipples except those crusty thingies. they're only sensitive when I give them a nice squeeze otherwise they don't bother me much. 

What seems to have become sensitive is my labia. I can't wipe normally now or else they get chapped or feels like they are to the point where I can't wear undies because of the friction. Dunno why this is happening. I always moisten the toilet paper too. Hmm...weird pregnancy changes I guess.


----------



## mama.luv

I'm happy I'm taking the breastfeeding class next month because you guys are making me nervous. I'm taking DH with me so he can learn too :) 

How have you guys been doing with your calorie intake? According to this pregnancy book I read, I'm supposed to be eating 3000 calories a day. I know I am no where near that a day because all I want is healthy stuff. Sometimes I crave a burger but rarely. All I want is fruits and veggies. Today I had a big bowl of oatmeal for breakfast, string cheese, peanut butter and jelly sandwich, nectarine, grapes, pastrami sandwich from subway, and half of a fried chicken salad. Any suggestions on what I should do to increase my calorie intake, I'm thinking maybe I can make shakes? I will definitely talk to my Doc about it during my next appt.


----------



## The Alchemist

3k!? I thought you only eat an extra 500 cal if your diet was pretty healthy and diverse. I eat like you, just crave the healthy stuff like lots of fruits and veggies. I don't crave the refine carbs. My OH ears like he's actually the pregnant one lol, cookies, brownies, etc. I really don't have any interest in those this pregnancy. I think I'm going to email my ob about calorie intake. I think it should also depend on each woman, her height and weight. I'm 5'5" and half. Don't even know how much I weigh now. Last I got weighed was when I was 12 weeks ir think and I was 122lb. I'm sure I gained some because I can't fit into some of my undies. 

These days I eat oatmeal, while grain cereals, fruits for breakfast. Lunch I make my own from home. Might be my own ethnic dish or simple chicken sandwich. Dinner is either leftover or fish, chicken sauteed or roasted. Sometimes shrimp. I have given up red meat long ago. And I gave up white breads long ago either. I have tummy issues :/ 

Anyway, feeling a little down atm. I'm Gonna go rest. Hope you aklr have a good night/day.


----------



## luna_19

My doctor told me to just eat normally, is it because of the twins you're supposed to eat so much? 3000 seems like so much!

Bf will be challenging at first but definitely worth the effort! Learning about all the benefits to baby can make you more determined to stick with it. Personally i absolutely refuse to not bf, if for some strange reason i don't make milk i will use milk bank milk. Everyone that is worried should read some books and take a class, everything will work out fine :)


----------



## mama.luv

Yes I have to eat 3000 calories because I'm carrying twins. At least that's what the "Expecting Multiples" book said. Don't get me wrong, I crave sweets like twice a week and those will probably help me get to 3000 calories but it's not an everyday thing. The majority of the time, it's just healthy stuff. @Alchemist, you are still sick? I have been having bad allergies since yesterday, I keep sneezing and I have a runny nose. I don't want to take any meds so I hope it goes away by this weekend. @Luna, I definitely want to bf because it's beneficial for the babies and it can save me tons of money :)


----------



## wantb502

I think you should talk with your doctor. They may feel like you are gaining weight just fine. I wouldn't load up on sweets jut for the extra calories. I think if you are worried , shakes/smoothies with a protein supplement are a great way to calories. Don't get low fat products. Eat full flavor... Example: yogurt, milk, crackers....

I think you'll be fine. I wish I could stay away from the unhealthy stuff. I have NO will power and crave everything I wouldn't eat before pregnancy. I've gained about 12 pounds and feel like a heffer! Oh well, I trying to embrace it and devise a work out "get my ass back in shape" plan for when he arrives:)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I wish I had all your problems with eating and weight gain. Im constantly monitoring and STILL gaining weight like I ate an entire cake by myself. I ramped up my exercise to an hour 5 days a week of fast paced walking and 20 min 4 times a week of yoga....and i STILL gained 3 lbs last week....IN AN EFFING WEEK! Its so frustrating to me and it makes me feel terrible about how I look. :cry:
Im so lucky OH is good to me. We were....ahem, being intimate, the other day and he said....god you look sexy pregnant. UGH GROSS! I mean, good that he thinks so, but i feel disgusting so its hard to hear.

I just try to keep reminding myself that I know Im eating right and exercising and all of that is good for the baby. It will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - I'm better this AM. I think it was allergies for me too? Or a very minor cold. I just drank my homemade ginger tea+lemon+honey. I'm the weirdo that refuses conventional therapy to get over colds. Hope you're feeling a whole lot better today! On adding calories, shakes are a good way to go. Snack on nuts, granola, yogurt. Pretty much what want said. You can make your own smoothies. You always snack on like hummus. I dip my veggies and pita chips in it. Sooo good.

Want - i don't even think you will have that hard of a time getting back in shape. But by that point, diet becomes more important to produce milk and quality milk. Any of you who has children ever tasted your own milk? I did lol. It's way Bette than cow milk, very sweet. My OH likes it and he wanted me to save him a batch. Too bad, mister..it's all for baby lol.


----------



## luna_19

Mama I remember hearing about that book and it's calorie goals, from what I've read it's pretty controvercial. I say eat when you are hungry because your body knows what it needs. Your doctor will tell you if you're not eating/gaining enough :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I FELT MY BABY ON THE OUTSIDE!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Im so excited!!!! Im sitting at work and he started squirming so I put my hands on my stomach to see if I can feel AND I DID!! Then I looked down and I COULD SEE IT!!! I cant believe it, its amazing!!! Yay!!! I just wish OH was here :(


----------



## wantb502

Wahoo!!! Rockin, that's awesome! I get so greedy because I want to feel it all the time and if he isn't moving on command, i get worried!

Well,Our flight got delayed and now we are leaving until tomorrow. That means one day less of vaca in Croatia. Oh well, it could be worse. I could be on bedrest!

Alchemist: I've never tasted breast milk seeing that I've never bf but I do hear it's sweet. I guess that's why some people tried to market breast milk icecream. I don't know how I feel about trying anyone else's milk... But I'll probably try my
Own...though it still seems weird to me a little. I know DH will be curious!


----------



## Murmers0110

Jo where are you?


----------



## The Alchemist

Rock - it's amazing huh?! You're Gonna feel more if it soon and then it'll turn into full on kicks. The weirdest sensation is when they kick at the back....towards the anus lol

Want - sorry your flight got delayed but at least it's only a day, right? And then you'll be in Croatia. I've never been out of the country before. Can't wait to hear how your trip went!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Want- Hope you have a great time, cant wait to hear about it!

Alchemist- Glad youre feeling a bit better...and I never thought of him kicking the other way lol I bet that will feel very strange.

I never really thought about trying my breast milk before...lol To be honest, it still creeps me out a bit, having my boobs used for something other than pleasure. It might take a bit to get used to, but Im hoping its just one of those things that comes naturally.


----------



## The Alchemist

The concept of bfing with come naturally. Before Zoey, I thought the same. I'd ponder about it, but come time to it, it doesn't cross your mind that it's weird. Your mind will be to feed your baby. Plus, you'll leak just with the thought of your baby. It's so weird. That's why I didn't really leave the house. I learned. Was in the grocery store to get something and thought of the baby and my milk was leaking through my bra. Thank goodness I was wearing a light sweater!


----------



## mama.luv

Want, I hope you enjoy yourself. I definitely need a vacation right about now. I'm feeling better today, my allergies were kicking me in the butt the last few days. Thank goodness it's Friday. @Rockin, that's great you got to feel the baby kicking. You guys want to hear something so strange. I told DH to touch my stomach last night because the babies were kicking and he was scared to. He is such a scary cat. I guess he feels it's creepy. What a weirdo. This is all new to him. He has a daughter but he was not with the mother during her pregnancy, they were only dating for 3 months before she got pregnant. I was trying to grab his hand to touch my stomach and he was just so scared..lol..I can't believe it. Okay I have to go right now, I finish posting later.


----------



## wantb502

I'm in Chicago now! Dave sat in a seat to get here that had dried vomit on the seatbelt! Blahhhh... He didn't want to even tell someone!! Smelled soooooooo bad!
We have a 3 hour+ lay over here and so boring.

Alchemist: I hear that even hearing someone else's baby will make you leak. 

Rockin: I feel the same way. TMI : last night when DH and I were intimate, my mind thought for a second... How am I even going to let him touch me again once these puppies are used as a feeding device. Totally a strange concept that I can't wrap my head around. Probably wont until I'm actually breast feeding.


----------



## luna_19

Mama that is so funny how different guys are, mine really wants to feel baby but at this point it's just luck if you happen to have a hand in the right place at the right time :haha:

I think my boobs will be off limits once I'm bf, they'll probably be all sore and leaky I assume. Hubby will be disappointed but too bad ;)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> I'm in Chicago now! Dave sat in a seat to get here that had dried vomit on the seatbelt! Blahhhh... He didn't want to even tell someone!! Smelled soooooooo bad!
> We have a 3 hour+ lay over here and so boring.
> 
> Alchemist: I hear that even hearing someone else's baby will make you leak.
> 
> Rockin: I feel the same way. TMI : last night when DH and I were intimate, my mind thought for a second... How am I even going to let him touch me again once these puppies are used as a feeding device. Totally a strange concept that I can't wrap my head around. Probably wont until I'm actually breast feeding.


I dont think youre here anymore, but IM IN CHICAGO! Close proximity, fellow pregnant lady hug :hugs: Enjoy & thats exactly how Ifeel about my boobs now, but Im sure itll all work itself out. SOmetimes its just nice to chat about it with people. 

Alchemist: So strange about leaking when you think about the baby, I didnt know that. I havent started leaking yet and I see some posts on the 2nd tri boards where women are leaking already....but that doesnt happen to everyone right?

There are great thread about breastfeeding in public going on right now in 2nd tri. Im always amazed at how heated people get about things. Nevertheless, and intersting read


----------



## The Alchemist

It's something to do with signal to the brain,, like a switch. Thought of baby? Oh, okay, let's release milk for baby! Oh...let down milk comes in surprise. I don't know if it's some or all breastfeeding ladies it happens to? But all my mommy friends have said it happened to them and it did to me too.


----------



## mama.luv

Speaking of this breast milk topic, I think I will also feel weird having DH play with my breast after I just fed my babies. But he wants me to feed him milk too..lol. what a freak! I think he is just curious to see how it taste. ugh. It sounds really strange coming from someone who is scared to feel the babies kick.


----------



## The Alchemist

Omg. My oh was the same but for some reason, and a lot of women are like this too, I didn't want him doing anything to it or even touch them. It's like...these babies are all for the baby. I mean...I can't explain it. It's probably this psychological change. I just thought it was gross for him to want to touch them and/or suckle when it's for feeding the baby....


----------



## Nariah01

I finally got the results from my midwife, and they said baby Samuel looks healthy. They did say he has cpc, but that since they didn't find anything else its probably nothing and will go away. I almost wish they had said nothing. Because for a minute, I had this horrible feeling in my gut that it was terrible news, being a first time mom and having no idea what a choroid plexus cyst is! Damn people giving me heart attacks for no reason!

That being said, he is been moving around like crazy the last week. I am finally feeling him and know its him for sure. Last night it took me 30 minutes to get to sleep because he kept kicking me. But of course as soon as my husband tries to feel he stops! little rascal!

I have met two of the doulas I plan on interviewing. I like both, I have one more to meet. I have no idea how I am going to choose. My husband is worried about the cost, but I feel like its important to have one there. We shall see how it goes. 

As for the bf and boobs and such I dunno how I feel. Mine have started leaking at the most random times. I leaked on my husband last time we had sexy time and I was mortified. He thought it was sexy, I don't know what strange planet he comes from but yeah. I guess I will just wait and see.

oh great now my nose is bleeding. ah joys of pregnancy. :nope:


----------



## Nariah01

well I finally got that gusher under control. :thumbup:

Then looked down at my belly and had a holy crap moment. Just noticed my belly button is like twice as wide now and shallower then it was before. Anybody else notice a change in their belly button yet?


----------



## mama.luv

Nariah my nose bled today too. I get nose bleeds like once a week or every other week. I've never had them in my life before this pregnancy. It's so crazy how our body changes during pregnancy. And yes, I noticed my belly button looking like it's going to pop out. Maybe within 2 weeks or so, I will have an outty :) Your baby will be fine, I hate when the Doctors give us more things to worry about.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Nariah01 said:


> well I finally got that gusher under control. :thumbup:
> 
> Then looked down at my belly and had a holy crap moment. Just noticed my belly button is like twice as wide now and shallower then it was before. Anybody else notice a change in their belly button yet?

Im sure youre little guy is fine :) But I think all first time moms worry, I know I do:hugs: 
Im not sure if Im going to have an outie, but I might :shrug: mine is definitely wider and more shallow. And yep, Ive had 3 or 4 nose bleeds since I got pregnant BLAH, they suck and I always feel crappy after. 

So, random question. Anyone doing a bump photo shoot? How did it turn out? Was it worth it? Im not sure if I want to have another, so just in case, Id like to do something to remember this pregnancy. 
Hope everyones having a great weekend


----------



## berniegroves

My belly button is much wider than it was originally. Same thing happened last pregnancy, but it didn't pop out last time, so I'm hoping it doesn't this time either. 

My boobs were off limits to DH until after I stopped breastfeeding. I couldn't reconcile the two purposes. They are off limits again already as they're really sore. 

Rockin - I didn't have a bump photoshops last time. But we had a newborn shoot when Miley was 10 days old. This time we are having a family shoot in September to get some pictures of us and Miley before baby arrives. The photographer has said they'll take a few belly shots for me during that shoot. 
I'm not sure how I feel about it as I hate the size I am when pregnant, but I know it's a lovely time in your life to have a record of.


----------



## wantb502

Hey guys! I'm in Croatia:) luckily we have wifi here so I can still keep up with you wonderful ladies! 

How often do people's breasts leak before they give birth? Is it just happening with you ladies that have babes already? 

My belly button is almost gone! It's close to flat and when I laugh, it kind pops in and out a little. I learning to accept and embrace it. It's kind of funny now but when it first started happening I was mortified. 

I have a photog that did family photos for us a couple of years ago and ten did our wedding photos. I'm hoping I can get a good deal on bump/new born photos from him. If not, I may search somewhere else for a better price but I'm pretty sure I'll be doing them. I want it documented and to remember and show my son how HUGE I got with him!


----------



## The Alchemist

I think it's only some women, regardless of history of births or not, leak before birth. This is my second pregnancy and I'm not leaking (yet, at least). 

How's Croatia? Have you been there? Wish I could travel and see a different country. I've only ever visited other states and cities. The first country I'd visit though would be Thailand.


----------



## mama.luv

My Sunday bump pic I just took. I may post one later showing my bare belly.
 



Attached Files:







20130714_131931-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - I love your bump! You look so cute! Love the dress also!


----------



## missjenn

Hi ladies! I'm back and I am a married woman!!! We got married one week ago yesterday! We had a wonderful wedding and spent the last two weeks with family and friends!!! I have so much to catch up on here. I can't wait to see how your pregnancies have been going the past two weeks and hopefully you guys have some pics posted !!!!!!!!!!!

[/ATTACH]

So I'm dating two weeks farther so I am either almost 6 months and one week or almost 6 month and 3 weeks. :) Belly shot was taken yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







jennnnnnnnnn.jpg
File size: 70.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3456.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## The Alchemist

You went M.I.A. to get hitched! I don't remember you saying that. Sorry if I missed it. Congrats on your wedding! You look beautiful!


----------



## mama.luv

Congrats MissJenn, you look so cute and that dress is beautiful. I hope you enjoyed your wedding and honeymoon. It had to be stressful planning a wedding while being preggers. Glad to see you back :)


----------



## luna_19

great bumps ladies :)

congrats missjen! that looks like such a nice beach, where did you go?

here's my 23 week shot


----------



## The Alchemist

Sunday bump day pic @ 21 weeks

Not a great pic. I suck at taking my own pic. 

Luna - cutie naked bump. I will take a naked bump next time, on v day.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130714_185739.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## The Alchemist

Darnit, sorry! Didn't know it uploaded upside down!


----------



## missjenn

Thanks for the congrats all! We got married on PEI and spent time on the Island and then a few days in Nova Scotia. The beach was in Lawrence town N.S.


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Sunday bump day pic @ 21 weeks
> 
> Not a great pic. I suck at taking my own pic.
> 
> Luna - cutie naked bump. I will take a naked bump next time, on v day.

Love the bump!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Want- So glad you got the green light from the doc for vacation and got to hear your guys HB again!! When do you leave?
> 
> Bernie- Thanks for the BF info, I dont know why but I really think people have a preconception that BF is supposed to be easy (I know I did). Everyones personal experience with it has been very helpful for me.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a post from MissJenn lately? Hope shes ok

I am okay :)!! Thanks for asking about me!!!! Your most recent belly shot is awesome! You are growing lovely!


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn: congrats!!! I am so happy you were MIA for such a great reason!! You look absolutely stunning and have a perfect honeymoon bump:)

Hey ladies! I'm havin a great great time here is Croatia. It's one the coolest places I've ever been. Today we went to a town that had a population on 17! Its tiny in the middle of no where on top of a mountain over looking the ocean. It's over 4000 years old! 

I have a great Sunday bump day picture but it is on my fancy camera. It's a silhouette of me standing in the water. It turned out well, I will have to post a group of pics when I get home because our Internet is spotty and we haven't been bringing our phones out with us. I've popped a little more and can't wait to show you!!! Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - would love to see pics of your trip! Wow a 4k yr old town. Must've been mesmerizing.


----------



## luna_19

My due date was moved to Nov 7 at my appointment today, eek!


----------



## The Alchemist

My linea nigra and old stretch marks from first pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1373922137162.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mama.luv

luna_19 said:


> My due date was moved to Nov 7 at my appointment today, eek!

That is great news. You are now closer to "V" day :)


----------



## mama.luv

@Alchemist, my line is dark too. I will try to post a pic of my naked bump later if I don't pass out.


----------



## berniegroves

Yay missjenn!! How exciting! I hope you had a wonderful wedding  

So I'm now 24 weeks! Baby is viable. Whoop!!!

If I upload a bump picture do I need to upload it to a website first? Can I just do it from my phone?


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Missjenn: congrats!!! I am so happy you were MIA for such a great reason!! You look absolutely stunning and have a perfect honeymoon bump:)
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm havin a great great time here is Croatia. It's one the coolest places I've ever been. Today we went to a town that had a population on 17! Its tiny in the middle of no where on top of a mountain over looking the ocean. It's over 4000 years old!
> 
> I have a great Sunday bump day picture but it is on my fancy camera. It's a silhouette of me standing in the water. It turned out well, I will have to post a group of pics when I get home because our Internet is spotty and we haven't been bringing our phones out with us. I've popped a little more and can't wait to show you!!! Hope you all are doing well.

Glad to hear you are enjoying your vacation! cant wait to see your water belly pic!! I'm sure you look stunning!


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - yeah? I'd love to see! 

Bernie - congrats on v day! 3 more weeks for me. You can upload your pic either way. If you want to do from here, go to advanced button down below, them click on that little paperclip looking icon. Another window should pop up and then upload.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

HAPPY V-DAY TO ME!!! How exciting :)

LOOOOOVE all your bump pictures. Ill get mine up tonight.I think Ive got the flu, :cry: so I didnt feel like doing much the past few days, but we did a really cute board, so Ill be sure to get it up soon.

I cannot believe all your bellies with your linea nigras! I dont have one :shrug: But its neat to see. I do think Im getting the mask on my face though booooo! 

Want- So jealous of your vacation, hope youre having a great time. What made you guys decide on Croatia?

MissJenn- So glad youre back!!! We missed you...and I was getting worried...Im a worry wart. But those pictures are fantastic, you look amazing and CONGRATS!!!

AFM-Ive got my 24 week check up tonight. I gained quite a bit of weight these last four weeks so Im sure the doctor will scold me, but, Ill get over it. I should be getting my gestational diabetes test soon I think? Im a little worried, even though Im eating how I should be. Hope everyones having a great day....I wish I could go back home and nap....being sick and pregnant stinks


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> HAPPY V-DAY TO ME!!! How exciting :)
> 
> LOOOOOVE all your bump pictures. Ill get mine up tonight.I think Ive got the flu, :cry: so I didnt feel like doing much the past few days, but we did a really cute board, so Ill be sure to get it up soon.
> 
> I cannot believe all your bellies with your linea nigras! I dont have one :shrug: But its neat to see. I do think Im getting the mask on my face though booooo!
> 
> Want- So jealous of your vacation, hope youre having a great time. What made you guys decide on Croatia?
> 
> MissJenn- So glad youre back!!! We missed you...and I was getting worried...Im a worry wart. But those pictures are fantastic, you look amazing and CONGRATS!!!
> 
> AFM-Ive got my 24 week check up tonight. I gained quite a bit of weight these last four weeks so Im sure the doctor will scold me, but, Ill get over it. I should be getting my gestational diabetes test soon I think? Im a little worried, even though Im eating how I should be. Hope everyones having a great day....I wish I could go back home and nap....being sick and pregnant stinks

Thanks lady!!! I also have my 25 week appointment today. My appointment is overdue by a week and a half because of two weeks vacation. I took think I gained alot of weight...I feel like I look it...but Ill know the amount this afternoon. Good luck at your appt!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Sorry I missed Sunday Bump Day. But here's my v-day bump!!! I was so sick and it shows lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mama.luv

That is too cute Rockin. You guys are so creative on here. I need to do something like that.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Sorry I missed Sunday Bump Day. But here's my v-day bump!!! I was so sick and it shows lol

Love it!!!

Can you believe it's really been 6 months already! OMG! Feels like we were talking about taking the pregnancy tests yesterday!


----------



## berniegroves

Here is my 24 week picture. It's deceiving I think as my boobs and bump look a lot smaller than they do in reality


----------



## wantb502

Great bumps ladies!!! Serious growth for everyone! Soon all of will be so big we won't be able to see our feet!


----------



## mama.luv

My naked belly :) It looks a lil big in this pic.
 



Attached Files:







20130716_182651-1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## whittnie117

hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a bit. I guess when I'm not feeling well I go into my shell. 

MissJenn, so glad you had a great time and you looked beautiful in your dress. 

Want, can't wait to see pics of your trip if you are sharing them with us. Have a great time!

Everyone's bumps look fantastic, I'll post mine this upcoming week when I feel better.


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a bit. I guess when I'm not feeling well I go into my shell.
> 
> MissJenn, so glad you had a great time and you looked beautiful in your dress.
> 
> Want, can't wait to see pics of your trip if you are sharing them with us. Have a great time!
> 
> Everyone's bumps look fantastic, I'll post mine this upcoming week when I feel better.

Thanks Whittnie!

Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## missjenn

25 week Bump
 



Attached Files:







pregbel.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 5


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - nice bump and you look cute. You're always so stylish in your bump pics. My pics are lazy bum kinda lol


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Everyone looks so great!!! I love the naked bumps, keep em coming :)

Dr appt went well enough. She said shes not concerned about the weight gain as Im eating healthy, exercising regularly and everything is measuring great. I do my glucose test next appt (in 4 weeks) so hopefully that goes well. Ive been doing pretty well with sweets, but tomorrow is my birthday, so Ill probably have some cake. YUM! :happydance:


----------



## missjenn

Thanks Alchemist!!! Most of mine are taken before work in the morning. You always look great!

Rockinmom, glad to hear your appointment went well! Mine did too and I go for that same test at next appointment. I think after the next appt we start going every two weeks right?

In 5.5 weeks since my last appointment I gained 5 pounds exactly. My pregnancy weight gain to date is 15 pounds. 

What was your babies heart beat? Mine was 135 yesterday...goes down a bit every appointment but the doctor said its normal. Just curious what yours was?


----------



## berniegroves

I've gained 17lbs so far, much better than my first pregnancy but not good overall as I was overweight to begin with. Must resist chocolate!!!!

Glad your doctor appointments went well missjenn and rockin. I don't have another one until 5th August.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Everyone looks so great!!! I love the naked bumps, keep em coming :)
> 
> Dr appt went well enough. She said shes not concerned about the weight gain as Im eating healthy, exercising regularly and everything is measuring great. I do my glucose test next appt (in 4 weeks) so hopefully that goes well. Ive been doing pretty well with sweets, but tomorrow is my birthday, so Ill probably have some cake. YUM! :happydance:

Have a wonderful birthday girl!!!!!!!!!!! Lots for you to celebrate!



berniegroves said:


> I've gained 17lbs so far, much better than my first pregnancy but not good overall as I was overweight to begin with. Must resist chocolate!!!!
> 
> Glad your doctor appointments went well missjenn and rockin. I don't have another one until 5th August.

I always want chocolate and ice cream now! I never did before!


----------



## luna_19

I've gained 18 lbs, I was feeling like that is a lot but it sounds like it's pretty average I guess :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Thanks Alchemist!!! Most of mine are taken before work in the morning. You always look great!
> 
> Rockinmom, glad to hear your appointment went well! Mine did too and I go for that same test at next appointment. I think after the next appt we start going every two weeks right?
> 
> In 5.5 weeks since my last appointment I gained 5 pounds exactly. My pregnancy weight gain to date is 15 pounds.
> 
> What was your babies heart beat? Mine was 135 yesterday...goes down a bit every appointment but the doctor said its normal. Just curious what yours was?

I start going every 2 weeks at 28 weeks, so yes Ill have an appt at 28 and then 30, 32 etc. My little guys heart beat was around 155 dr said. Much higher than yours! But Ive read anything between 130 and 160 is normal and if our doctors didnt seem concerned Im not going to :) I have a very slow resting heart rate and EVERYONE is OHs family has a high one, I bet our baby boy gets his side



berniegroves said:


> I've gained 17lbs so far, much better than my first pregnancy but not good overall as I was overweight to begin with. Must resist chocolate!!!!
> 
> Glad your doctor appointments went well missjenn and rockin. I don't have another one until 5th August.

Well, I was overweight and have gained WAY more than that. Youre lookin good. I gained 10 lbs last MONTH. lol 



luna_19 said:


> I've gained 18 lbs, I was feeling like that is a lot but it sounds like it's pretty average I guess :)

Its not a lot. Dont worry. Im trying not to. Pregnancy has thrown my body so out of whack its crazy. It doesnt matter what I eat or how much I exercise or how much water I drink, I just gain a crap ton of weight! Im up 36 lbs since I got pregnant.....I hate it. A lot :growlmad: I feel like a hot air balloon and I feel super unattractive, but Im doing everything right. So Im trying not to worry.

Im going to see if I can find a really close pre-pregnancy picture, so you guys can see me before I looked like an elephant, lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

I don't even know how much I've gained. I gotta buy a scale for the house.


----------



## luna_19

I hate scales but they always weigh me at my doctor's appointments


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - your pregnancy sounds like my first one! I didn't pig out and exercised 3-5 times a week (jogging, yoga etc) but I gained over 50lbs. A couple of weeks after the baby was born I had lost over 40lbs, so most of it was water. Our bodies are out of our control to a certain extent during pregnancy and will do what they need to. 
I'm trying to really control it more this time as I want to have a homebirth and if I gain too much weight they'll class me as high risk. Boo! 

I can't believe you ladies get seen every 2 weeks from 28 weeks. Jealous.com!!
I've seen my midwife 3 times so far and will see her another 4 times before my due date. 
I'm always worried about the babies movements, I think I can be so busy and distracted during the day that I don't always notice them. Then I freak myself out! Lol! Then I have to use the Doppler once DH gets home to check the heartbeat. 

Is it hot where you ladies are? It's sooo hot here (we never get hot weather so this is a serious shock!!) my DD is not a fan of the heat so that's making things tricky. 

So how many people have decided on names already?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Bernie- that makes me feel A LOT better! I'm glad I'm not the only one! 
So here's a picture from about a month before my BFP. I looooong to look like this again lol. I totally didn't appreciate how I looked. :haha:

And YES!!!! it was 97 here today. Yuck!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bb1

ROckin you look great. Im sure a lot of it is just water weight. Especially in the summer and drinking plenty.

I am a big girl to start with and since meds have gotten my BP under control I have lost 22lbs since my BFP. but My belly is still huge. I feel like I did at 32 weeks with my DS.

We have decided to name this little man Jace Edward after my Dad and Grandad as DS was named after DHs father and grandfather. 

I keep getting a stitch feeling in my belly when I press it just above my Belly button and never had this with DH. But my Mum (6kids lol) assures me its normal and she had it with her 2nd,3rd etc but not her first. 

My hands and feet are only just starting to get puffy which is really good for me. With DS I had to take my rings off at 22 weeks because of swelling.

Boobs have been leaking soo much, especially of a night if DS wakes up crying. Just a trigger I guess. 

MiisJen Congrats on your wedding you look fab. And everyones Baby bumps are looking so good as well. Will have to take another pic but I dont think there is much of a difference in mine.

Hope your all doing well. And I am envying your heat. Its soo cold here (Australia) and missing my summer. Although I wont come november lol


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - don't worry,, you will! Us pregnant ladies gain a lot of water weight. Thank you, progesterone! Haha...

I've noticed my feet got swollen just slightly. You can't tell by looking. But I know because my feet feels tight in my sandals. Not to mention, since I've had dd, my right foot is slightly bigger than the left. Pregnancy does some funny things to ya. 

My boobs grew a little more. I'm a small B girl. Now, as I bend down, I can feel it on my upper tummy, as it gets squished. They never used to do that before. Now I know what it's like to have big boobs lol. 

I have to admit one thing though. I'm afraid my boobs will sag after #2. They stayed perky after dd, but I for sure know it will sag after. That's one body image change that I will have to get used to or......fix it and buy new boobs lol. Sigh....I never liked implants. I've always told myself I'd only get it if I need it. I'll see, I guess....how do you ladies feel about this? Or am I the only one making this a big deal?


----------



## bb1

This weeks in white 2 weeks ago green
https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/ad62d88f-0ff1-4f70-9a17-3a7f4fc5e2f5_zpsa8016ae5.jpg

https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/531a7097-fd6c-41e7-807f-3cb4646e6414_zps8c1088cf.jpg


----------



## Nariah01

Well I had an appointment today and all went pretty well. I have apparently at 20 weeks and 5 days have only gained one pound. So my doctor was a bit concerned as I only weighted 155 at the start. So now I am trying to eat more. Its really hard.


----------



## mama.luv

I started off at 154lbs, now I'm 170lbs. I was concerned at first because I wasn't gaining weight, now the pounds are packing on. I also noticed that my fingers are fatter, so I can't wear my wedding ring. Luckily I had a basic Tiffany ring that I never wore, so I just use that as my wedding ring :) My feet are also fat looking, my left foot is bigger than the other...Grrrr. Just so many changes, I can ramble on and on. And yes my boobs are bigger too, and a lil saggy, but I still think they are sexy :) @Rockin, I wouldn't worry about the weight gain, it will all come off fast especially if you breastfeed. I know it's hard to stay away from the sweets. I crave them like twice a week. I usually prefer veggies and fruit though. I was eating a whole tomato today and my hubby told me that if I keep eating healthy, our babies will come out so tiny. He said the people that eat a lot are the ones that have the 8lb-9lb healthy babies. So he is trying to fatten me up. Tonight he made smores in the oven for us. Dang him...


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Nariah01 said:


> Well I had an appointment today and all went pretty well. I have apparently at 20 weeks and 5 days have only gained one pound. So my doctor was a bit concerned as I only weighted 155 at the start. So now I am trying to eat more. Its really hard.

Im sure everything will work itself out :) Keep us posted....and eat those fruits & veggies!!! :hugs:

BB- you look great!! I was hoping to lose some weight being pregnant, buuuut thats not happening lol. Love the baby name!

On swelling- Ive only just started and its not visible...like Alchemist said, I can tell because shoes are tighter, but I dont wear any rings normally (since when I work out I tend to puff a bit) but my fingers feel the same, I can tell in my wrists and ankles though if im outside for a bit, but its SUPER hot here and Ive been drinking a LOT of water, so Im hoping the dr is right and a lot of its water weight. :shrug:

Alchemist- my boobs are saggy to begin with, lol. After being so heavy in highschool and then losing so much weight, they just sag. Theyve never been small, pre-pregnancy I was a 36C, and now Im a 40D. So I dont think Id ever get implants, but when I started losing weight a few years ago, I told myself once I was done having kids and happy with the weight Id lost that I would get them lifted if I felt like I needed it.....so, no, youre not the only one. I imagine after this, mine will just get worse too :wacko:

Wish I could share some birthday cake with you ladies :cake:


----------



## mama.luv

Happy Birthday Rockin, enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Bb - lovin your bump! 

Rockin - I have a friend whohas 2 kids and her right foot is larger than the other. She actually has to either put some cotton in the left shoe or get custom fitted. She hates it, but she laughs about too haha. 
Happy birthday, rockin. Hope you enjoy your bday! 

Hope all you issues enjoy your day, whatever you end up doing. I got me some grocery shopping to do today. Just gotta make sure I pee everything out for the morning before I leave the house lol.


----------



## berniegroves

Alchemist - you aren't the only one who has thought about getting 'things' fixed afterwards. I always said to my DH that once we were done having kids I would get a tummy tuck (if left with saggy skin on my belly) or a breast lift (if boobs were deflated) 
My boobs are definetly more saggy after having DD but they are still full and whilst I had some stretch marks I didn't have any loose skin on my stomach. So I'm waiting to see how my body bounces back after this baby. 

Hope you have a lovely day today Rockin!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Bernie - I spoke to OH the other night about my boobs, if they get really bad later, and I know I won't be happy with that, he said he'll support my decision to get it fixed and that he loves me no matter which way they go lol. 

Well, I didn't end up going to the grocery store. It's too hot out today. It'll be 100 and I get sweaty and cranky in the heat.


----------



## mama.luv

Well my day is not going well so far. I received a call from the radiology dept. stating they need to reschedule tomorrow's anatomy scan because I was not given a time slot for a twin pregnancy...grrr. So my appt is now on July 31st. I was so pissed because I really wanted my cervix to be measured again and I wanted to see my babies. I have an appt with my Doc next Friday, so I emailed him to see if he will be checking my cervix during that appt. I will see what he says. He usually just like to get me in and out, he will do a quick ultrasound just to check the heartbeats but that's it. I was so annoyed this morning after they changed my appt because I was really excited when I woke up this morning cause I knew I had one more day before I see my babies again. Now I have to wait. Grrrr


----------



## wantb502

Happy birthday rockin!!! You look great pregnant, don't you worry about a thing,
I bet you'll go right back to where you were before if not smaller! My friend (who was small to begin with) is now 2 dress sizes smaller than before pregnancy because of breast feeding! 

My boobs are HUGE! I get comments all the time and tonight I mentioned to DH they are growing MORE! I don't know what to do. I don't want to drop more $$ on bras but the ones I bought are too small. I started off a 32D/34C now I'm wearing 34 DDD and I'm busting out of those. I will DEFINITELY get a boob job and tummy tuck if I feel the need once I'm done having kids. My mom had both done at 50
And she said it was the best thing she ever did for herself. She didn't get implants, just a lift and reduction (they used her own tissue). 

Its hot in Croatia today and I've been trying to stay in the shade. I have definitely got a tan...finally! 

I woke up this morning when I got up to pee and had this horrible pain in my lower right abdomen. I'm pretty sure it's from sleeping in a hotel bed with no belly support. I think I actually pulled a muscle sleeping or it's really horrendous rlp.
Not sure but it sucks. I'm trying not to complain and be that pregnant woman, but damn...
Hiking and going all day long and keeping up with in shape non-pregnant people is tough! Water costs money here so I feel bad for always ordering a ton of it,
But at least I'm not drinking wine... Which is more expensive:) we are
On to Dubrovnik, Croatia tomorrow. Looking forward to some good shopping.

Glad to hear everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## missjenn

Happy Birthday Rockin!!!!

WantB, I will be doing the same! My boobs are crazy massive and uncomfortable!!!! A year after the baby i will be looking for a reduction Im sure....will see!!


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Well my day is not going well so far. I received a call from the radiology dept. stating they need to reschedule tomorrow's anatomy scan because I was not given a time slot for a twin pregnancy...grrr. So my appt is now on July 31st. I was so pissed because I really wanted my cervix to be measured again and I wanted to see my babies. I have an appt with my Doc next Friday, so I emailed him to see if he will be checking my cervix during that appt. I will see what he says. He usually just like to get me in and out, he will do a quick ultrasound just to check the heartbeats but that's it. I was so annoyed this morning after they changed my appt because I was really excited when I woke up this morning cause I knew I had one more day before I see my babies again. Now I have to wait. Grrrr

Sorry to hear that :(. I know it's a total bummer as we all look forward to these appointments....they seem so far apart! Hopefully your doctor will be able to measure your cervix when you're there.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - aww noo...I'd feel the same. All this time, looking forward to seeing baby, you're day away and now you gutta wait more. Sucks...but hey at least it's right around the corner!

To the ladies who answered about your boobs after baby, you all are looking forward to a reduction. I'm like looking forward to filling them. I've seen mymom's breasts, she's not shy in front of me and my sister..she will change her shirt and bra right in front of us. She's had 3 kids and after 3, hers have gone lifeless. Those are her words actually lol. Plus, the women in my family have small boobs. Small and saggy? No. Not me in my late 20's lol.


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I couldn't imagine having an enlargement, I want my Cs back! :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

Well I'm a small girl. I was always an A, then a small B after dd. I'll see how they are after #2. Might not need to buy it lol...

So I dunno if it's pregnancy related but I've been very gassy all day. And I'm not one to release it around OH so it got uncomfortable. I saved it up until he left for work and after he left, I just let it out and I can't stop. My daughter keeps laughing at me. I'm just a walking gassy lady in the house, my god...I'm sorry if it's tmi. Pregnancy.


----------



## luna_19

Omg I get the worst pregnancy gas! :blush:
I hide it from hubby too, I'll go into the bathroom to let it out when he's home, it works since I have to pee all the time anyways :haha:


----------



## mama.luv

I get gassy too but I let it out in front of my hubby. He doesn't care..lol. If I pass gas, he will get quiet and say "what was that," then I just crack up. Now when I'm at work, I just go to the bathroom and let it out. I hate when the gas builds up when I'm asleep at night cause I get horrible gas pain. ugh


----------



## wantb502

Hahhaha! I totally have bad gas! Definitely not afraid or ashamed of ripping one or a bunch in front of DH! He's impressed sometimes with my ability! Hahaaha!


----------



## The Alchemist

I really should just let it out in front of OH. 4-5 years together and a second kid on the way, what's he Gonna do, right? Lol...actually....I have farted around him bunch of times but mine are usually silent and not smelly. But lately, it's been pretty smelly, like whoa. I really should just let it rip. It'll be pay back. Because OH will fart anywhere, ANYwhere! He'll fart in my face.bb too. So I'll make sure to give him poisonous gas next time he eats. Lol!


----------



## mama.luv

lol. My gas is not really smelly, but my poop has been smelly this pregnancy..sorry if TMI but I never really smelled up the bathroom after I pooped, now I do...Yikes!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> Well my day is not going well so far. I received a call from the radiology dept. stating they need to reschedule tomorrow's anatomy scan because I was not given a time slot for a twin pregnancy...grrr. So my appt is now on July 31st. I was so pissed because I really wanted my cervix to be measured again and I wanted to see my babies. I have an appt with my Doc next Friday, so I emailed him to see if he will be checking my cervix during that appt. I will see what he says. He usually just like to get me in and out, he will do a quick ultrasound just to check the heartbeats but that's it. I was so annoyed this morning after they changed my appt because I was really excited when I woke up this morning cause I knew I had one more day before I see my babies again. Now I have to wait. Grrrr

That sucks!! I hate looking forward to something and then having it fall through! Not too much longer for you though :)



wantb502 said:


> Happy birthday rockin!!! You look great pregnant, don't you worry about a thing,
> I bet you'll go right back to where you were before if not smaller! My friend (who was small to begin with) is now 2 dress sizes smaller than before pregnancy because of breast feeding!
> 
> My boobs are HUGE! I get comments all the time and tonight I mentioned to DH they are growing MORE! I don't know what to do. I don't want to drop more $$ on bras but the ones I bought are too small. I started off a 32D/34C now I'm wearing 34 DDD and I'm busting out of those. I will DEFINITELY get a boob job and tummy tuck if I feel the need once I'm done having kids. My mom had both done at 50
> And she said it was the best thing she ever did for herself. She didn't get implants, just a lift and reduction (they used her own tissue).
> 
> Its hot in Croatia today and I've been trying to stay in the shade. I have definitely got a tan...finally!
> 
> I woke up this morning when I got up to pee and had this horrible pain in my lower right abdomen. I'm pretty sure it's from sleeping in a hotel bed with no belly support. I think I actually pulled a muscle sleeping or it's really horrendous rlp.
> Not sure but it sucks. I'm trying not to complain and be that pregnant woman, but damn...
> Hiking and going all day long and keeping up with in shape non-pregnant people is tough! Water costs money here so I feel bad for always ordering a ton of it,
> But at least I'm not drinking wine... Which is more expensive:) we are
> On to Dubrovnik, Croatia tomorrow. Looking forward to some good shopping.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing great!!!

Thanks!!! I get those pains around my hips sometimes when I move too fast or sleep without support....I think its rlp and yea, it sucks big time. 
Good for you for even being able to hike all day. I work in an office and Im ready for a nap around 3 or 4! You HAVE to drink tons of water!! Its good for the both of you. Hope youre having a great time :hugs:

You guys crack me up with your poop talk. That _should have been_ of one of the first signs, before my BFP, that I was pregnant. I had TERRIBLE smelly gas ALL the time. OH used to have to fan out the bedroom lol TMI :haha: But I had no idea....its gotten better now, but Im still gassier than normal. 
Im surprised too because I keep seeing things about being constipated and I was so worried about it when I got pregnant as I have a hard time going NOT pregnant, but, Ive had ZERO issued (knock on wood) but I def amped up my fiber intake so...maybe thats helping...and making me a bit gassy lol

Im ready for all this heat to be gone! Its making me crabby. Im having a hard time sleeping with my giant belly anyway and I dont think the heat is helping, I havent slept well in almost a week. Im EXHAUSTED! :sleep: So glad its Friday!
Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## mama.luv

I think I have only been constipated twice during this pregnancy and that was during the 1st trimester. I'm usually regular and go at least an hour after I eat. I'm going to knock on wood too cause our bodies are constantly changing.


----------



## luna_19

Speaking of poop mine has been softer than average for almost my entire pregnancy :( I would kill for a normal bm


----------



## The Alchemist

I try to bulk up my bm eating apples and carrots and cabbage, I can't live without these, these days. I am also beginning to have a hard time going in the morning, so I help my intestinal movements out by drinking hot milk + honey + little bit coffee added. Just 4oz of milk and in an hour, im cleared. It's such an uncomfortable feeling going all day bloated and stuffed up from not pooping,ugh. I'm also trying to stay regular by eating plain yogurt everyday, morning and evening.


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - I hate the heat at the moment! England is having a heatwave, highest temps since 2006 so we are just not equipped for it. I am exhausted as finding it hard to
Sleep and DD is also having trouble getting to sleep. We've been stuck in the house a lot because she gets sooo hot and I'm going a little stir crazy!! 

Want - hope you're having a great time. Respect to you for hiking all day! There is no way I would manage it! Lol!! 

Mama - sorry your appointment got moved. But just think that extra time will give your babies a chance to grow a bit more so it will be even more exciting at the end of the month.

X


----------



## wantb502

Only times I've been constipated was after travelling for 22 goes over here and it SUCKED! I'm a big veggie and fruit eater and the Croatian diet consists of meat and bread which is pretty rough on the gut. We have two days left and are visiting the old city of Dubrovnik and going kayaking today. I'm going to post a belly pic early Because I probably won't get to tomorrow and we are 6 hours ahead of my normal time zone... It's already noon on Saturday here!
Sorry it's sideways!
Hope everyone is well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - nice bump pic! so what other foods do Croatians eat? Is it close to Russian food/dishes? I'm a food addict and love trying other ethnic dishes. 

It's been over 100 degrees F hot over where I live. I'm sure mama.luv can vouch for that since we both live in southern Cal, huh? Lol. Because if the sweating from the extreme heat, I've gotten itchy again down yonder, grrr...very, very uncomfortable!

Anyway, today, we're going to a friend's kid's 1yo birthday party. It's supposed to be cooler today so that's good. Anyway, stay cool everyone. It is breakfast time, I'm hungry! Tty ladies later.


----------



## missjenn

Love the bump wantb!!!!!!!!!

We pretty much have farting contests...lol...and dutch ovens have surfaced in our relationship lol.

We are pretty care free :)


----------



## mama.luv

Yes @alchemist it has been hot out here. But luckily I work 8-5 during the week, so I was in a super cold office and didn't really feel the heat outside. @Want you are really starting to pop out now, wow. It seems like you guys are having a great time out there. And you are like superwoman, being able to hike and kayak during your pregnancy. My lazy butt barely wants to walk to the kitchen in my house :) Enjoy your last two days out there. @MissJenn, you had me laughing about the dutch oven, that is so funny. Surprisingly my gas hasn't been so bad this week. Hope you guys have a good day. I'm going to get a mani/pedi and maybe a foot massage. Then tomorrow I will probably get some grocery shopping and cooking in.


----------



## mama.luv

Oh I forget to tell you guys..Since my anatomy scan was cancelled, I was so set on getting an ultrasound yesterday. So I called the private ultrasound place I went to at 14wks and basically told them that I went there at 14wks and was told I was having 2 girls but my Doc confirmed that one twin was a boy. I was hoping they would say that I can come back for half off. But since they made a mistake, they gave me a free ultrasound, & luckily they had an appt last night so we went. I was able to see my babies being active, and got pics of my boy's potty shot. The tech didn't really focus on looking at the faces, she was more focused on verifying the genders, which was fine with me. I can't complain cause it was free. It was a great way to end my work week :)


----------



## mama.luv

Definitely a boy :)
 



Attached Files:







20130719_203425-1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Oh I forget to tell you guys..Since my anatomy scan was cancelled, I was so set on getting an ultrasound yesterday. So I called the private ultrasound place I went to at 14wks and basically told them that I went there at 14wks and was told I was having 2 girls but my Doc confirmed that one twin was a boy. I was hoping they would say that I can come back for half off. But since they made a mistake, they gave me a free ultrasound, & luckily they had an appt last night so we went. I was able to see my babies being active, and got pics of my boy's potty shot. The tech didn't really focus on looking at the faces, she was more focused on verifying the genders, which was fine with me. I can't complain cause it was free. It was a great way to end my work week :)

That's great news!!!! im so happy you got to have a scan after all!!!! Potty shot is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whittnie117

I live in Southern Cali as well and it has been very hot. I escape it by having the room AC on at all times. I put it at 71 because I like the cold. OH doesn't understand my need to have the AC on and a blanket on at the same time though. Sure it's silly, but that's how I like it. 

My gas has been pretty bad. I used to be able to hold it and wait till OH was away, but now I can't. He just laughs because they are silent, but deadly these days. He has always passed gas anywhere and everywhere, the most embarrassing is in the middle of a store. I'm always like, 'really?' He just laughs. I'm married to an overgrown child, lol. But recently his are making me gag and he finds it HILARIOUS. 

Want, I am glad you are having a good time in Croatia. Your bump is really starting to pop and is so cute. 

Mama, There's no denying that as a boy part, lol. congrats on confirmation. 


Well I've started being able to eat better. I was only able to eat sandwiches, fried chicken, and other nasty stuff not good for me and baby. I have been able to change it to where I have a bowl of life cinnamon cereal or an omelet (with havarti, avocado, onion, and bell pepper), then have snacks and some kind of meat with veggies for dinner. It has helped a lot that OH has taken over the cooking duties. So I can relax and just eat what he gives me. Though I have been eating far too many graham crackers with milk. I should ask him to cut up fruit so I can snack on those instead.


----------



## mama.luv

Ok question for you guys. I was stalking the second trimester section the other day and there was this thread about babies being breeched during the second trimester. I don't know why that question was even posted because babies are constantly moving and flipping around. And there were a lot of women on that thread worried about that. I'm thinking we should be worried more about that when we are about 30wks or further. What do you guys think?


----------



## luna_19

baby is constantly changing positions throughout the second tri. From what I understand generally it's not a concern until around 34 weeks though it might be earlier with twins.

want your bump is adorable :)

I popped into Old Navy yesterday to have a peek and all of their maternity stuff was on sale for 25% off! It was slim pickings since they are clearing out the summer stuff but I did find a great dress :)


----------



## wantb502

Sorry the heat has been so oppressive there. I hear KY has been horrible too. It was nasty hot here in Croatia today but the kayaking cooled us down great. 

Mama: so glad you got you US!!! There is NO doubt about it... That is definitely a BOY!!!

Alchemist: I don't think it matters where there are now... There is still quite a bit of room for LO to move around and change positions. I know my little guy is a wiggle worm and it constantly moving and repositioning. He's been most breech but I'm really hoping he decides to end up head down. I really would love to avoid a c section.


----------



## luna_19

24 weeks :)


wantb how can you tell which way baby is? I most often feel kicking on either side so I'm guess baby is either transverse or scrunched to one side all the time but who knows :haha:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hey ladies. I haven't thought too much about position. I don't think I could tell. I feel kicks ALL over place. I'm not worried about it. 

OH took me out for dinner for my birthday. Here's my Sunday Bump Day shot! It's also the only maternity shirt I have lol. 

Want your bump is really popping! You look great!

Mama so glad you got another scan! 

Hope everyone's weekend was great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mama.luv

Luna, you are popping out too and I see you still have the belly ring in. I had to take mine out because it started feeling so tight. @Rockin I wouldn't worry about buying only one maternity top. I only bought some because I needed them for work. 

Here is my bump pic I just took. I think I still look the same, maybe I will pop out more at 24wks.
 



Attached Files:







20130721_202248-1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## The Alchemist

Nice bumps, ladies! Don't think mine has changed much either. Although it IS bigger at this point compared to last pregnancy. Crazy how different my pregnancy is from last.

My weekend was pretty busy and tiring. In the next couple of days, I gotta pack up for our trip to San Francisco. We booked a hotel right by the Marina. Plus, it'll be SO much cooler over there. Can't wait! Hope you ladies enjoyed your weekend!
 



Attached Files:







20130721_234159.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

All your bumps look great!! Mama your dress looks soooo comfy. I tried some dresses on this weekend for a wedding we have coming up on 2 weeks and I just hate them! All the weight Ive gained has gone to my legs, so I have saddle bags at my knees. ITS SO GROSS. No one needs to see that. So I think Ill be wearing pants. Do you guys think thats ok? I hope so lol.

So, I know Ive mentioned sleeping before....but Im just having a terrible time at night. Ive got the body pillow, it seems to help, but I toss and turn ALL NIGHT LONG. Im exhausted throughout the day. I wake up a few times anight to use the bathroom, but thats happened since the beginning, but just in the last week or two I cant seem to sleep very well. 

Do you think its just me adjusting to my growing belly? I have a feeling its only going to get worse :( Any tips or suggestions would be nice. 

Also....I hate mondays


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - as far as I remember with my first, there came a point where I was not comfortable and all I did all night, near 3rd trimester, was toss and turn. Laying on one side for too long caused my hip to hurt too. I would sleep with a pillow between legs, a very small n soft one underneath my bump, and one plush pillow behind my back for back support. I do think it's because of the bump growing. Sleep at night gets uncomfortable....ohand i hates Monday too, I dunno why. I don't even work on Mondays lol. I think Mondays are meant to hate on lol. 

Last night, I slept in the living room. OH got cold and didn't want the ceiling fan on. I'm hot, being pregnant and all and it's summer too. So I slept out where it's cooler. 

Hope you all have agreat day.


----------



## luna_19

I have always slept kind of half on my side and half on my stomach with a body pillow and am still finding it super comfy though I do need to get up to pee every two hours or so :dohh:

Rockinmom I've heard some people have more luck sitting up with a bunch of pillows in bed or on a recliner so they don't have to be on their side.


----------



## missjenn

Does anyone have days where they have more movement than others? I've had less the last couple of days and of course this worries me. :s


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - from what I remember based on this and last pregnancy, I've had days of many movements and then, days of less movement. After 20+ weeks, baby sleeps more. So you'll have ups and downs with movements. If it concerns you, I'd give the dr a call or call the advice/nurse line and get an opinion. That's what I did anytime I would get worried over something. But I'm sure your lo is okay. There may be certain times of the day that lo moves more or rests more.

Has anyone felt the hiccups yet? Mine started hiccups last night.


----------



## luna_19

I get days of more and less movement, it's totally normal at this point


----------



## missjenn

Thanks guys!

Our hiccups...or babies?


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Hey ladies. I haven't thought too much about position. I don't think I could tell. I feel kicks ALL over place. I'm not worried about it.
> 
> OH took me out for dinner for my birthday. Here's my Sunday Bump Day shot! It's also the only maternity shirt I have lol.
> 
> Want your bump is really popping! You look great!
> 
> Mama so glad you got another scan!
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend was great!

Great pic...love your hair!


----------



## missjenn

luna_19 said:


> 24 weeks :)
> View attachment 646583
> 
> 
> wantb how can you tell which way baby is? I most often feel kicking on either side so I'm guess baby is either transverse or scrunched to one side all the time but who knows :haha:

Frig....you have the most perfect bump ever!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - baby's hiccups inside :D


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Missjenn - baby's hiccups inside :D

I dont think so...what do they feel like?


----------



## mama.luv

Rockinmomtobe said:


> All your bumps look great!! Mama your dress looks soooo comfy.

 Lol thanks, I bought that dress on clearance a couple of months ago and as you can see, it's super tight so I just wear it around the house and to bed :)

Okay now for the hiccups, I haven't started feeling those yet. I remember my son used to get hiccups a lot so I will know that feeling once it happens. My babies are pretty active today to the point where one is poking me and it kind of hurts..ouch. MissJenn, the baby could be sleep. And if you are walking around, sometimes you won't feel anything. Try laying down for a little bit and see what happens. When I'm worried, I usually use my doppler.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - their hiccups are like small kicks/pokes and their constant, like how we hiccup, it's constant. I think you will know once that happens. I may not explain it right haha.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

MissJenn- Like everyone else said, I wouldnt worry. Ive noticed the same thing the last few days. My guy was super active yesterday and I can feel him a lot more not, but today, just....not so much. I probably wont worry until I go a few days with nothing at all, but Im sure that wont even happen. 

Alchemist- No baby hiccups that Ive felt yet, I hope I get to! 

Thanks for the tips on sleeping ladies. Im going to try some different things because its killing me....speaking of which....

Has anyone else been feeling overwhelmed easier? Is this just a hormonal thing? or could it be my lack of sleep combined with pregnancy? I just....sometimes, I just feel like I need everyone to take 10 steps away from me and let me breathe :haha: And its nothing crazy, just typical everyday t things that now seem like too much! AAAAHHHH how am I ever going to be a mom?


----------



## whittnie117

I have some days with less movement and I've read sometimes it's because of a growth spurt? I'm sure it's normal, but if you're really worried I'd call your doc just to ease your fears. Today he's kicking me a lot after a few days of being quiet except for at night. It's an amazing feeling. 

I don't know if I've felt hiccups yet. How long do they last for? Can you feel them just inside or outside too.


----------



## missjenn

I will have to watch closely for the hiccups...pretty sure I havent experienced them yet.

I find my patience run out alot quicker then they used to and I get ruffled easier now. I usually see that I over reacted later but in the moment I get lost in my hormones I think.


----------



## wantb502

Hello everyone! We are finally home! I had a mini meltdown at the airport in Washington because I thought we were going to miss our flight after running to gate because of stupid security. I was getting cramps and I'm exhausted and just lost it! Looked like a blubbering idiot. At least I can blame it on fatigue and pregnancy...it's a pretty good excuse.

I only know the position of the baby at this pint because I get US do frequently and he is either breech or transverse. Not because I can actually feel him. He balls
Up a lot and sticks his butt up but other than than, I have a hard time deciphering body parts. 

He's hiccuping here and there. I like it... It feels so funny and rhythmic. 

I'm signing off for tonight. I've been up for almost 23 hours... Goodnight ladies!


----------



## mama.luv

Ladies have you guys had any bleeding in your ears during pregnancy? My ear was itching and I stuck my finger in it and there was blood on my finger. I'm searching online for any info, but can't really find anything. Wondering if I should go to the Doctor. Hmmm


----------



## whittnie117

I'd definitely see the doctor just in case. You just may need ear drop for an irritation, but always better safe than sorry.


----------



## luna_19

I had an ear infection but no bleeding, the doctor gave me some drops to fix it up


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - I'd give the dr a ring. I haven't heard of that being pregnancy related, although it could be. I'd make sure though. You're a Kaiser member right? They have a 24/7 advice line or a late night OB nurse line.


----------



## mama.luv

Okay I called the advice nurse and was told to see the Doctor so I went to urgent care. The Doctor said it was just a scratch, no infection. I felt so dumb, I kept asking "are you sure it's not an infection". lol. Oh my goodness, I need to go get some rest with my worrisome self.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - it was good that you went anyway. Nothing to mess with anything during pregnancy! Glad it's not anything but a scratch though. An ear infection sucks!


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> Hello everyone! We are finally home! I had a mini meltdown at the airport in Washington because I thought we were going to miss our flight after running to gate because of stupid security. I was getting cramps and I'm exhausted and just lost it! Looked like a blubbering idiot. At least I can blame it on fatigue and pregnancy...it's a pretty good excuse.
> 
> I only know the position of the baby at this pint because I get US do frequently and he is either breech or transverse. Not because I can actually feel him. He balls
> Up a lot and sticks his butt up but other than than, I have a hard time deciphering body parts.
> 
> He's hiccuping here and there. I like it... It feels so funny and rhythmic.
> 
> I'm signing off for tonight. I've been up for almost 23 hours... Goodnight ladies!

I'm happy you guys made your flight, I know that situation had to be stressful. I can't even imagine at this stage having to run to avoid missing a flight. I hope you took an extra day off from work so you can rest.

My boy balls up a lot too, and I just poke my belly so he can move. At first I thought I was having Braxton Hicks contractions but now I just think it's the babies balling up. Does your baby ever ball up by your bladder?


----------



## missjenn

After worrying about movement the last couple of days the baby was moving a ton last night! I love that I could see alot of the movement! The left side of my belly kept getting pushed out....was awesome!


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Hello everyone! We are finally home! I had a mini meltdown at the airport in Washington because I thought we were going to miss our flight after running to gate because of stupid security. I was getting cramps and I'm exhausted and just lost it! Looked like a blubbering idiot. At least I can blame it on fatigue and pregnancy...it's a pretty good excuse.
> 
> I only know the position of the baby at this pint because I get US do frequently and he is either breech or transverse. Not because I can actually feel him. He balls
> Up a lot and sticks his butt up but other than than, I have a hard time deciphering body parts.
> 
> He's hiccuping here and there. I like it... It feels so funny and rhythmic.
> 
> I'm signing off for tonight. I've been up for almost 23 hours... Goodnight ladies!

Welcome back! I totally would have had a melt down too! I get stressed pretty easy these days! 

I'm sure you are happy to be home and in your own bed! Your last bump pic is awesome by the way!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> Okay I called the advice nurse and was told to see the Doctor so I went to urgent care. The Doctor said it was just a scratch, no infection. I felt so dumb, I kept asking "are you sure it's not an infection". lol. Oh my goodness, I need to go get some rest with my worrisome self.

Glad everything was ok :hugs: Its never fun to worry that somethings wrong. Im the same way, I call the dr about everything lol. Luckily theyre pretty relaxed about it :)



missjenn said:


> After worrying about movement the last couple of days the baby was moving a ton last night! I love that I could see alot of the movement! The left side of my belly kept getting pushed out....was awesome!

YAY!!! Its so much fun to see and feel them now! I spend about half an hour at work just staring at my tummy watching it pop out in places when I feel him move. People here must think Im crazy :wacko: but its just so cool. I read that soon someone who puts their ear to our stomach should be able to hear the babys heartbeat!! How cool is that!!

Want- Glad to have you back. Must feel great to be home! Dont worry about your meltdown, I think pre-pregnancy I might have done that :haha: lol
It sounds like you had such a great time and kudos to you for being so active 


Its good to hear Im not the only one whos getting a bit irritable lately. Im having a few of my girlfriends over this weekend for food and movies, which is like...the least stressful thing ever and Im stressed about it! 

And I think Im starting to nest? I didnt even realize it, but I had one of my mommy friends over and she was like....youre totally nesting, you need to just relax and enjoy the quiet time....HAHAH. Shes probably right but I had NO idea I was doing it!


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> Okay I called the advice nurse and was told to see the Doctor so I went to urgent care. The Doctor said it was just a scratch, no infection. I felt so dumb, I kept asking "are you sure it's not an infection". lol. Oh my goodness, I need to go get some rest with my worrisome self.
> 
> Glad everything was ok :hugs: Its never fun to worry that somethings wrong. Im the same way, I call the dr about everything lol. Luckily theyre pretty relaxed about it :)
> 
> 
> 
> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> After worrying about movement the last couple of days the baby was moving a ton last night! I love that I could see alot of the movement! The left side of my belly kept getting pushed out....was awesome!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!! Its so much fun to see and feel them now! I spend about half an hour at work just staring at my tummy watching it pop out in places when I feel him move. People here must think Im crazy :wacko: but its just so cool. I read that soon someone who puts their ear to our stomach should be able to hear the babys heartbeat!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Want- Glad to have you back. Must feel great to be home! Dont worry about your meltdown, I think pre-pregnancy I might have done that :haha: lol
> It sounds like you had such a great time and kudos to you for being so active
> 
> 
> Its good to hear Im not the only one whos getting a bit irritable lately. Im having a few of my girlfriends over this weekend for food and movies, which is like...the least stressful thing ever and Im stressed about it!
> 
> And I think Im starting to nest? I didnt even realize it, but I had one of my mommy friends over and she was like....youre totally nesting, you need to just relax and enjoy the quiet time....HAHAH. Shes probably right but I had NO idea I was doing it!Click to expand...

The listening to heart thing is true....my husband can hear it when he presses his ear against my belly. He did it a few nights ago. :)


----------



## mama.luv

MissJenn, I never knew that, I will have my hubby try that tonight. I'm glad everyone is feeling a lot of movement. My babies were poking me again this morning when I was singing my lungs out to a song on the way the work. I don't know if the babies were telling me to shut up or to sing on..:haha:..Any hooo, hope you guys have a nice day. I will be in training most of the day, so this is going to be a struggle since I'm soooo tired..grrrr.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, we've had a busy few days so I haven't been on. 

Rockin - I was so in comfy at night the first time! I tried a pregnancy pillow but it didn't help me at all. Used to give me pins and needles! Try lying on top of a quilt (this will cushion your hips) and roll up a towel to pop under your bump (as you can adjust the thickness of the rolled towel more easily than a pillow) and pop two pillows between your calfs (so ankle to knee) that method really helped with the pain I felt. But unfortunately I didn't find anything that made the pain go away, just made it easier to cope with. 

Mama- I've been getting a bit concerned about babies position as he has been feet down almost constantly! He keeps kicking my bladder which is soooo horrible...lol! I'm going to get a birthing ball next month and sit on it in the evenings. I know the likely hood is that he'll turn naturally but I'm gonna do everything I can to avoid a csection. 

Missjenn - with DD I got so used to her movements that sometimes I wouldn't remember the last time I'd felt her move. My midwife said if I was ever concerned to have a cold dizzy drink, a bar of chocolate and then to lie down and the baby should move. It worked everytime! I found myself led on the floor of a meeting room in my office on quite a few occasions trying to get DD to move!! I was a terrible worrier! 

Your bumps all look amazing!!! 
I have sooo many stretch marks this time!! :-( gutted!! 

Me and DH both have kind of lame families. They're not very involved in our lives and have never helped out with DD, they don't babysit etc or even help change diapers. They didn't buy us any gifts last time we were pregnant or after we had her. Lame! Yet they act to other people as if they are model grandparents (which annoys the hell out of me) 
I'm really mad with my dad at the moment as I've just found out that he and my stepmom are booking to go on holiday (for 3 weeks) just after my due date. :-( 
So they probably won't be around for the birth (to help with DD) or for a few weeks after (to help out generally) 
I don't know why I'm upset but I am. My grandparents looked after me when my brother as born and had me for a few days, and my dad told me this recently. But he hasn't thought that maybe as my DD's grandparent he should be offering to do the same! 
I'm really hoping they let me have a home birth as we don't really have anyone to look after DD, and I don't want to go into hospital by myself! Eek!!


----------



## whittnie117

Hey missjenn, congrats on hitting double digits. I can't believe most of us are heading into the double digits now. It feels like just two weeks ago I had 192 days to go.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Bernie- Thanks for the helpful tips about sleeping. Its not so much that Im in pain (yet...knock on wood) Im just SUPER uncomfortable. I toss and turn all night. But Ill try separate pillows and the quilt and see if that helps :)

As for your family, Im sorry. That stinks that theyre being inconsiderate. My family is across the country. Im HOPING at least my mom can get out here for the birth, but shes a teacher, so wont be able to stay very long. It makes me super sad, so I try not to think about it. Id love for my dad to be here, but both of them probably cant take off work.
OH's family lives about 3 miles away....which is WWAAAAAYYYY too close for my liking. They drive me up a wall and will want to be really involved in everything Im sure. His mom has already complained that we were looking at curtains for the babys room without her :dohh: Ive had to set some boundries up to say the least. 

But I do realize that at least we'll have some help. So I hope you get the help you need and even though we cant watch your LOs for you, we're here for support :hugs:


----------



## wantb502

Whit: glad the movement kicked back up. I think they chill here and there during growth periods too. Also, maybe the way they are positioned,You can't really feel it as much, like if they are kicking your back or something else.

Mama: so glad you ear issue was just a scratch! Ear infections are the worse!! Also, I have definitely noticed him ball up low down and it makes me feel like I have to pee, but he mostly balls up near my belly button on the right side. I told my doctor about it last month and she said "maybe your uterus contracting" But today at my appt she saw him balled up and said "look at that! You're right... He is all balled up"

Bernie: I would be upset too. I am really sensitive right now and things that wouldn't normally upset me do now. Would you feel Comfortable telling him that you are upset? Men... Even our fathers... are completely oblivious sometimes. 

Sooo... My OB appt Went well except I gained 8 pounds in a MONTH! And my BP was a little
Elevated. I'm blaming it all on the Croatian salty fatty foods. Now that I'm home, I get to eat my normal veggie rich diet. Next month, hopefully I won't be such a porker. I swear it's all in my tits. I going to get a new bra this weekend, my others hurt. Also, I don't need every 2 week ultrasounds anymore. Cervical length was perfect again and so my next scan (as long as everything goes well) is at 37 weeks:) I'm happy and kind of sad I won't get to see my little guy for such a long time.


----------



## missjenn

berniegroves said:


> Hi ladies, we've had a busy few days so I haven't been on.
> 
> Rockin - I was so in comfy at night the first time! I tried a pregnancy pillow but it didn't help me at all. Used to give me pins and needles! Try lying on top of a quilt (this will cushion your hips) and roll up a towel to pop under your bump (as you can adjust the thickness of the rolled towel more easily than a pillow) and pop two pillows between your calfs (so ankle to knee) that method really helped with the pain I felt. But unfortunately I didn't find anything that made the pain go away, just made it easier to cope with.
> 
> Mama- I've been getting a bit concerned about babies position as he has been feet down almost constantly! He keeps kicking my bladder which is soooo horrible...lol! I'm going to get a birthing ball next month and sit on it in the evenings. I know the likely hood is that he'll turn naturally but I'm gonna do everything I can to avoid a csection.
> 
> Missjenn - with DD I got so used to her movements that sometimes I wouldn't remember the last time I'd felt her move. My midwife said if I was ever concerned to have a cold dizzy drink, a bar of chocolate and then to lie down and the baby should move. It worked everytime! I found myself led on the floor of a meeting room in my office on quite a few occasions trying to get DD to move!! I was a terrible worrier!
> 
> Your bumps all look amazing!!!
> I have sooo many stretch marks this time!! :-( gutted!!
> 
> Me and DH both have kind of lame families. They're not very involved in our lives and have never helped out with DD, they don't babysit etc or even help change diapers. They didn't buy us any gifts last time we were pregnant or after we had her. Lame! Yet they act to other people as if they are model grandparents (which annoys the hell out of me)
> I'm really mad with my dad at the moment as I've just found out that he and my stepmom are booking to go on holiday (for 3 weeks) just after my due date. :-(
> So they probably won't be around for the birth (to help with DD) or for a few weeks after (to help out generally)
> I don't know why I'm upset but I am. My grandparents looked after me when my brother as born and had me for a few days, and my dad told me this recently. But he hasn't thought that maybe as my DD's grandparent he should be offering to do the same!
> I'm really hoping they let me have a home birth as we don't really have anyone to look after DD, and I don't want to go into hospital by myself! Eek!!

Awww....I felt a little bad when I read your post. I wish your families were more excited for you guys! This is the most exciting time in your life and it's even more awesome when your family feel the same excitement. Hopefully that will change when the baby arrives? 

I've been using Bio-Oil twice a day since I hit 3 months. Not sure if it has been preventing them or not but I've been lucky so far. I have the white ones I have always had and they are bigger but no red ones at this point...knock on wood.

Next time I am worried about movement I will have chocolate and a pepsi near by!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mama- I wanted to ask you...you had talked about getting clothes for back to work. I need a nicer top to wear to a wedding. Suggestions?


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Whit: glad the movement kicked back up. I think they chill here and there during growth periods too. Also, maybe the way they are positioned,You can't really feel it as much, like if they are kicking your back or something else.
> 
> Mama: so glad you ear issue was just a scratch! Ear infections are the worse!! Also, I have definitely noticed him ball up low down and it makes me feel like I have to pee, but he mostly balls up near my belly button on the right side. I told my doctor about it last month and she said "maybe your uterus contracting" But today at my appt she saw him balled up and said "look at that! You're right... He is all balled up"
> 
> Bernie: I would be upset too. I am really sensitive right now and things that wouldn't normally upset me do now. Would you feel Comfortable telling him that you are upset? Men... Even our fathers... are completely oblivious sometimes.
> 
> Sooo... My OB appt Went well except I gained 8 pounds in a MONTH! And my BP was a little
> Elevated. I'm blaming it all on the Croatian salty fatty foods. Now that I'm home, I get to eat my normal veggie rich diet. Next month, hopefully I won't be such a porker. I swear it's all in my tits. I going to get a new bra this weekend, my others hurt. Also, I don't need every 2 week ultrasounds anymore. Cervical length was perfect again and so my next scan (as long as everything goes well) is at 37 weeks:) I'm happy and kind of sad I won't get to see my little guy for such a long time.

lol...you and I have major boob growth going on! I have to go get another bra this weekend too! 8 pounds is really not that much especially since you have been maintaining your weight so well!!!


----------



## missjenn

Measuring one week and 6 days further but they won't change my due date this far into the pregnancy unless its more than two weeks! Wish they would...I would be 7 months!

And yes...I am super pumped about hitting double digits!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3524.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3527.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mama.luv

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Mama- I wanted to ask you...you had talked about getting clothes for back to work. I need a nicer top to wear to a wedding. Suggestions?

I don't know if you have a Motherhood Maternity in your area, but you can check them out if you do. They may have some cute tops you can wear. I bought tops from there that I can basically wear after this pregnancy. I also went to JCPenneys and bought some silk type tops for work, they are not maternity, I just bought a large. There's not a big selection of cute maternity stuff to me, maybe because I'm cheap and refuse to spend a lot on maternity clothes. But if you have time, you can search online (www.asos.com), they had some cute maternity stuff.


----------



## mama.luv

MissJenn, nice bump, you always look so happy and cute. I love those pants too, I wish I can get my big legs in some pants like that :)


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> Sooo... My OB appt Went well except I gained 8 pounds in a MONTH! And my BP was a little
> Elevated. I'm blaming it all on the Croatian salty fatty foods. Now that I'm home, I get to eat my normal veggie rich diet. Next month, hopefully I won't be such a porker. I swear it's all in my tits. I going to get a new bra this weekend, my others hurt. Also, I don't need every 2 week ultrasounds anymore. Cervical length was perfect again and so my next scan (as long as everything goes well) is at 37 weeks:) I'm happy and kind of sad I won't get to see my little guy for such a long time.

That's great to hear about your cervix, I'm still worried about mine. The Doc will check it out on Friday. I'm praying that everything is okay because I really don't want to go on bed rest. Dang, 37 weeks seems so far away to get another scan. I think all pregnant women should get one at least once a month.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> I don't know if you have a Motherhood Maternity in your area, but you can check them out if you do. They may have some cute tops you can wear. I bought tops from there that I can basically wear after this pregnancy. I also went to JCPenneys and bought some silk type tops for work, they are not maternity, I just bought a large. There's not a big selection of cute maternity stuff to me, maybe because I'm cheap and refuse to spend a lot on maternity clothes. But if you have time, you can search online (www.asos.com), they had some cute maternity stuff.

We do have a motherhood maternity...theyre just expensive lol. But I might check them out anyway, just to see what I can find. Most of the clothes I bought so far are just bigger, not maternity, but Id like to look and feel nice for the wedding. Thanks for the suggestions.



So, Im currently half slumped at my desk. Im having a terrible dizzy spell. I havent felt like this since 1st tri. Has anyone else experience anything like this? I dont know if somethings wrong or maybe Im just overworked....I was hopping up and down from my desk all morning and have been working 12 hours days :(


----------



## mama.luv

lol Rockin, I know they can be expensive and that's why I only shop on the clearance rack. They were having a sale about two weeks ago where everything on clearance was 50% off, so that's when I bought stuff for work. I refuse to spend more than $20 on an item. Okay now for the dizzy spell. Sometimes I will get like that when I'm really tired. I never know if it's because I'm tired or need water, so if I'm at work I just drink a lot of water after feeling like that.


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> MissJenn, nice bump, you always look so happy and cute. I love those pants too, I wish I can get my big legs in some pants like that :)

Thanks, they are my per-pregnancy pants but they dont close obviously! I LOVE belly bands!!!!!!! I am happy! I am so happy where I am...in love...and married to a wonderful man with a baby on the way! Loving life!

I may have missed a thread....why do you think you might end up on bed rest?


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if you have a Motherhood Maternity in your area, but you can check them out if you do. They may have some cute tops you can wear. I bought tops from there that I can basically wear after this pregnancy. I also went to JCPenneys and bought some silk type tops for work, they are not maternity, I just bought a large. There's not a big selection of cute maternity stuff to me, maybe because I'm cheap and refuse to spend a lot on maternity clothes. But if you have time, you can search online (www.asos.com), they had some cute maternity stuff.
> 
> We do have a motherhood maternity...theyre just expensive lol. But I might check them out anyway, just to see what I can find. Most of the clothes I bought so far are just bigger, not maternity, but Id like to look and feel nice for the wedding. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Im currently half slumped at my desk. Im having a terrible dizzy spell. I havent felt like this since 1st tri. Has anyone else experience anything like this? I dont know if somethings wrong or maybe Im just overworked....I was hopping up and down from my desk all morning and have been working 12 hours days :(Click to expand...

As I was reading this I was thinking low blood pressure.....but at the end you are too frigin busy woman!!!


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - it sounds like you are just doing too much! You need to make sure you look after yourself as your body is doing some seriously hard work at the moment growing that baby!  

Want - glad your appointment went well, that must be reassuring. If it makes you feel better my last scan was at 20 weeks and I won't get another one. So now I have to wait for the baby to be born. 

Missjenn - your bump is awesome! You look in such great shape. And I agree I love your trousers and also wish I could wear stuff like that.  

Thanks for your kind words about my family ladies. I haven't seen my mum for years and my dad acts more like a mate than a dad. I was always hoping that once he had grand kids he would mature slightly and his priorities would change slightly. But unfortunately that hasn't happened. I'm normally okay with it as I've had 30 years to get used to it. But I think being pregnant again has brought it all back up for me.


----------



## mama.luv

missjenn said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> MissJenn, nice bump, you always look so happy and cute. I love those pants too, I wish I can get my big legs in some pants like that :)
> 
> Thanks, they are my per-pregnancy pants but they dont close obviously! I LOVE belly bands!!!!!!! I am happy! I am so happy where I am...in love...and married to a wonderful man with a baby on the way! Loving life!
> 
> I may have missed a thread....why do you think you might end up on bed rest?Click to expand...

I was saying they may put me on bed rest if my cervix has shortened. Don't mind me, I'm just a worry wart, everything is probably fine.


----------



## The Alchemist

I think we should all relax and try to not do so much. Eventually it catches up and then it's all pure fatigue + exhaustion. I want to clean the whole house but that would be impossible. We forget sometimes and try to be super human. Well...maybe that's just me. 

I don't know if it's my hormones or what but I've been overwhelmed with everything in my life, the normal daily activities and caring for my toddler, to OH, to cleaning...everything. I find myself wanting to shut myself away, hide in a corner. Simple things like crying over my OH having had gone to get a deep tissue massage because he has lower back issues. I thought what about me? He always complains he's hurt and tired. I an too. I need that massage too. Nobody asks me how I'm feeling. My sister's pregnant too. I always ask how she is everyday. She never does....

We were supposed to go on vacation but that's not happening. 

I guess is my hormones. I have bouts of just wanting to burst out crying. Just feeling absolutely off and down.


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist, I can totally relate to a few things you mentioned. I have been wanting to clean my house but it's just too much. So I at least keep the dishes washed and the clothes wash and folded. I told my husband that I will make a daily to do list and just put one thing on the list to do around the house a day, but that hasn't happened yet. I will probably hire a maid to come deep clean my kitchen, living room and bathroom sometime next month. I have this closet that I want to clean out/re-arrange so that I can put some baby stuff in there but I have been too tired to get to that. It's just too much to do. I also feel like my hubby should be massaging my feet and pampering me more but he hasn't, so that's another complaint of mine. I sometimes feel overwhelmed/emotional and just feel like crying or don't want to be bothered, so I just go to my room, shut the door and tell everybody to leave me alone for awhile. I guess it's the hormones


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks ladies. I think Im going to call the doctor. Ive had A TON of leakage today....so Im pretty hysterical thinking its amniotic fluid. It doesnt smell like urine....but I drink a TON of water. But today is the first day Im having this problem....I usually have a very minimal amount of discharge, and today its extremely noticable. Possible TMI, but....could I be peeing a little without knowing? 

With the dizziness this morning and now the leaking...Im really worried.
Ill let you guys know what the doctor says but Im kind of scared :cry:


----------



## luna_19

I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

I hope everything is okay!!! Just so you know....I leak so much that I have to wear panty liners every day! Some is discharge but alot is fluid...like water. I'm told it's normal as long as its not a gushing.....although sometimes it feels like a gush....but apparently some women just leak alot.


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Alchemist, I can totally relate to a few things you mentioned. I have been wanting to clean my house but it's just too much. So I at least keep the dishes washed and the clothes wash and folded. I told my husband that I will make a daily to do list and just put one thing on the list to do around the house a day, but that hasn't happened yet. I will probably hire a maid to come deep clean my kitchen, living room and bathroom sometime next month. I have this closet that I want to clean out/re-arrange so that I can put some baby stuff in there but I have been too tired to get to that. It's just too much to do. I also feel like my hubby should be massaging my feet and pampering me more but he hasn't, so that's another complaint of mine. I sometimes feel overwhelmed/emotional and just feel like crying or don't want to be bothered, so I just go to my room, shut the door and tell everybody to leave me alone for awhile. I guess it's the hormones

I've been having a tough time with the cleaning too...and like yourself...I would love to get a maid in but I dont think I would trust them....and we cant really afford it anyway...but the idea of having someone come in and clean sound amazing...haha!

I don't know too much about the length issue with the cervix....but I sure hope it all works out. Bed rest would be tough!


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin, I hope everything is okay. Keep us posted. 

MissJenn, a maid out here can cost between $75-$85 for 2 hours. I really don't want to spend the money either but I really need it since we will be having family coming out here from Texas in November. I sure can't picture my husband deep cleaning the house. And my mother would do it but she is always complaining of being tired from caring for my blind aunt, so I don't want to bother her. So we will see. 

I really didn't know anything about a shortened cervix either until this pregnancy. I was on another pregnancy website and that's where I found out about it. There were too many women posting their pregnancy complication stories on there, so I had to refrain from going on that site because it was stressing me out.


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> Measuring one week and 6 days further but they won't change my due date this far into the pregnancy unless its more than two weeks! Wish they would...I would be 7 months!
> 
> And yes...I am super pumped about hitting double digits!!!!!!!!!!

Missjenn: you look awesome!!!!! If my boobs weren't so damn big, I'd look like I actually had a big bump! I need to get something lift these puppies up! They are hanging low these days!


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist and mama: I'm sorry you guys are feeling rough. I can imagine that having a toddler and trying to maintain a house would be overwhelming. I think one thing that has helped me overall is my "me" time. I said screw it after about week 8 when I was feelin fat and blah that I was going to start treating myself. I make sure I get pedicures periodically, have gone to get one prenatal massage, and get my hair done more frequently then I used to. I don't tell DH, I just do it. It's not like I am spending tons of money and it makes me feel better because those are times when someone else is pampering me. It's totally worth the money for the pick me up in mood. 

Rockin: please please keep us updated. I hope everything is okay.

I get "gushes" Of vaginal discharge here and there and in general have a large amount. Two weeks ago, I had to go to the bathroom because I leaked through my undies and my scrub pants! Luckily, I had a panty liner with me and it was the end of the day so I didn't have to worry about anyone seeing it.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - thank you.....

Still haven't felt better yet. All day,, I've been wanting to cry for no reason or for something petty. This is the first time in this pregnancy that my hormones are really affecting me emotionally/mentally. Besides that, my pubic bone has been achy and sore. Times like this, I really hate pregnancy to the T. 

Other than that, I'm looking forward to tomorrow. We're taking our dd to Disneyland. It's going to be my first time too! Plus, I booked a prenatal massage for the week and next week at my favorite massage place. Something else I would like is to get a good pedi as my feet needs a good scrub down lol. So I hope I will get to do that this week. OH needs it too. Gotta ser if his parents can babysit so we can both go.

I'm excited!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

All seems to be well. I called the nurse and told her what was going on and she called me back and said the doctor wanted to see me. So of course I was hysterical. So I went in, they took a urine sample and did an exam, checked for infection, cervix position, all that good stuff and the doctor said everything looks great, but that she did see A LOT of discharge. 

I had an increased amount in my 1st tri, but hardly ANY in 2nd, so going to the bathroom and seeing my undies and pants wet....was pretty scary. But Im not peeing myself (....yet) its just some discharge.I just had awful awful things running through my head.
Doctor said I should take it easy for a couple days (Im not sure exactly what that means) but I bought some panty liners and I guess Ill just be joining you ladies that have to wear them all the time. Im glad its over frankly, it really scared me, but I got to hear my little guys heartbeat again, which is always reassuring.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> All seems to be well. I called the nurse and told her what was going on and she called me back and said the doctor wanted to see me. So of course I was hysterical. So I went in, they took a urine sample and did an exam, checked for infection, cervix position, all that good stuff and the doctor said everything looks great, but that she did see A LOT of discharge.
> 
> I had an increased amount in my 1st tri, but hardly ANY in 2nd, so going to the bathroom and seeing my undies and pants wet....was pretty scary. But Im not peeing myself (....yet) its just some discharge.I just had awful awful things running through my head.
> Doctor said I should take it easy for a couple days (Im not sure exactly what that means) but I bought some panty liners and I guess Ill just be joining you ladies that have to wear them all the time. Im glad its over frankly, it really scared me, but I got to hear my little guys heartbeat again, which is always reassuring.

I'm glad it turned out okay for you! Welcome to the panty liner club! I wear them every day...if I dont....I'd leak through my pants!


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Want - thank you.....
> 
> Still haven't felt better yet. All day,, I've been wanting to cry for no reason or for something petty. This is the first time in this pregnancy that my hormones are really affecting me emotionally/mentally. Besides that, my pubic bone has been achy and sore. Times like this, I really hate pregnancy to the T.
> 
> Other than that, I'm looking forward to tomorrow. We're taking our dd to Disneyland. It's going to be my first time too! Plus, I booked a prenatal massage for the week and next week at my favorite massage place. Something else I would like is to get a good pedi as my feet needs a good scrub down lol. So I hope I will get to do that this week. OH needs it too. Gotta ser if his parents can babysit so we can both go.
> 
> I'm excited!

Hope you guys have a great day!

As for the emotional stuff I am the same way....and I get frustrated too...I think I should be getting foot rubs and massages....and that they should be offered...I have to beg for them!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - OH hates feet, I mean having to touch them. So no way I'll ever get my feetmassaged. ButI'm ticklish to even to enjoy it anyway so he's safe lol. He does give amazing shoulder massages, ugh...I always tell my girlfriends don't waste money on getting professional massages. Come to my OH lol!

Rockinmom - unfortunately I have lots of wetness too and I hate that feeling. It's like wearing wet underwear or wet socks - doesn't feel right, yuck. Even with panty liners, it's just yuck. I find myself changing my undies up to 3-4 times a day, I really just can't stand it. But hey, at least you know it's just vaginal fluid and not amniotic fluid. Stay comfy and stay cool! Being wet down there and then sweat on top of that? Yuck lol. 
Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: so glad it's nothing big. Definitely relax! 

Alchemist: glad to hear you've schedule some you time. I really hope it makes you feel better. Make sure you get some good sleep too:)


----------



## Nariah01

So my internet has been down again for a while but I feel I have caught up!

Rockin: Glad to hear its nothing big. Thankfully I haven't had to join the panty liner club yet. I know its coming as sometimes I do notice a bit of leakage, but not quite enough to worry over yet.

Alchemist: Glad to hear you get some you time. As for the hormones/emotional ups+downs, I get that a lot too. I have cry fests all the time. It seems like some days I am great, and then I will have a streak of just hormonal crying, it sucks. 

As for me for the most part health wise Baby Samuel is just fine. We had another ultrasound the other day to get pictures of his heart and spine since we couldn't get them the first time. The tech said it all looked ok, but they send the pictures off to be looked at by someone else, so fingers crossed that all is ok. I figure if there were any red flags the ultrasound tech would have given me a heads up.

I really wish I could have some me time too. Lately I 've been running all over the place trying to get things taken care of, and I am so ready for it to be done already. We are trying to find a house to buy but our loan and what we can afford and what we need are making it hard to find anything. :cry:
Plus its looking like we may have to go live with the in laws after hes born because we won't have a house. Not a huge deal but having a baby, dog, cat and me and OH in one run is going to suck. Not to mention I really want to have a room to set up baby things in. To have that space to put his clothes and toys and see it everyday and know it will all be alright. But I can't and its making me seriously depressed. And the suckiest part is because we are trying to buy a house we have no money to spare for any me time. Everything we have goes away as soon as we make it! OH is working extra to make sure we are ok, so I don't get to see him as much anymore either, sometimes I just feel so alone crying by myself in my room. 

Then on top of all of that, I have to be on medication throughout this pregnancy probably because as soon as I come off of it my Nausea comes back and I can't eat. But even then the last few days nothing agrees with me. TMI Alert. The other day got up at 12am had horrible vomiting, strained a muscle in my side because of it. Then had bad diarrhea after that, and there was blood too. I am hoping the blood is from a sore or something and not internal, but now I feel like I am just falling apart. I swear the pregnancy and life gods, if there are any up there hate me. The only upside is that Samuel is healthy its about the only thing keeping me going right now. Sorry for the rant, I am just so alone and I feel like if I don't share with someone it will only get worse.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Ii just found this forum as I was doing my research! My due date is 11/11/13! This is my husband and I's first child. We have been married for 5 years and together for 7 so it was time!

We know for sure that we are having a girl and are really excited about that! My first trimester was stressful just because we had 2 threatened miscarriages. Once we got over that I can't really complain about my pregnancy. It has been *fairly* easy.

I am trying to make sure I have all of my ducks in a row. My current project is researching breast pumps because I will have to go back to work (only part time though) after our daughter gets here.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Ii just found this forum as I was doing my research! My due date is 11/11/13! This is my husband and I's first child. We have been married for 5 years and together for 7 so it was time!
> 
> We know for sure that we are having a girl and are really excited about that! My first trimester was stressful just because we had 2 threatened miscarriages. Once we got over that I can't really complain about my pregnancy. It has been *fairly* easy.
> 
> I am trying to make sure I have all of my ducks in a row. My current project is researching breast pumps because I will have to go back to work (only part time though) after our daughter gets here.

Welcome & Congrats! Its always nice to have someone join :) Not sure how much you read, but we all try and post a bump pic (if you want) on Sunday! Glad to hear the pregnancy is going well. I'll add you to our list at the beginning

Nariah- Glad to hear your ultrasound went well! And I totally understand on your house hunting project. OH and I were getting ready to buy a house right before I got pregnant....and then that changed things a bit :) But we were living with his parents...BLAH! I WOULD NOT want to have a baby and live with them. Hopefully you guys will find something soon. Good luck!

AFM- Sooooo glad its Friday. OH is out of town for the weekend and I am in serious need of just doing nothing! Hopefully its a restful and uneventful weekend


----------



## Nariah01

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Ii just found this forum as I was doing my research! My due date is 11/11/13! This is my husband and I's first child. We have been married for 5 years and together for 7 so it was time!
> 
> We know for sure that we are having a girl and are really excited about that! My first trimester was stressful just because we had 2 threatened miscarriages. Once we got over that I can't really complain about my pregnancy. It has been *fairly* easy.
> 
> I am trying to make sure I have all of my ducks in a row. My current project is researching breast pumps because I will have to go back to work (only part time though) after our daughter gets here.

Congrats and Welcome. This is a pretty great group of ladies, some already have kids some are first timers like you and me so you never feel alone or judged. They are awesome! Hopefully your ducks line up better then mine.


----------



## luna_19

Hi cowgirl :)


----------



## mama.luv

Welcome Cowgirl and congrats.

My day started off good. I saw my Doctor and he said everything is looking good. Both babies were head down and my cervix measured at 4.38 which is excellent. My Doctor is expecting me to start maternity leave at 26wks. I was like WHAT that's in 3wks. Then he said we will play it by ear. I'm trying to make it to at least 30wks. We will see. I'm headed to work now and then this evening we are heading on a road trip to the Sacramento area. So it's going to be a long day and weekend for me. Enjoy your day ladies :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Oh my gosh!! I would KILL for maternity leave at 30 weeks lol. Im working until I pop this baby out, unless the doctor tells me otherwise. I get no paid maternity since I work for a small company, so Im REALLY hoping I can work until at least the middle of October.

Having a baby in the US has me seriously considering moving to Canada or the UK. Jealous!

Hope you ladies have a great weekend! Mama-enjoy your trip!


----------



## wantb502

Welcome to the forum! We are fun and sometimes
Raunchy!

I don't know what I would do if I was on maternity leave tht early! I'm working until the day I pop too (unless told otherwise). I am def taking 12 weeks FMLA though and I'm going to see about coming back at only 4 days a week next year:) I would even work 4, 10
Hour days to stay FT. I already work 50-55 hours a week most weeks anyway. I'm salary so it shouldn't matter... But we will see!


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome cowgirl. This is a lovely group. 

I'm at it again, disappearing for a couple days. I am glad everyone is feeling betterand glad everything came back alright rockin.

I am glad I am only a student right now,even though it feels like a more than full time job sometimes. I will be finishing up one last class until late October, but that's it. I think I got pretty lucky to get pregnant during this time in my life. I don't get another ultrasound for a few weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## mama.luv

Believe me, I would love to stay at work longer but if the Doc takes me out, I have no choice. Luckily I work for the county and we get sick time but I used up a lot of it for vacations, etc. So I only have enough time to be off for 4 months, but I can get co-workers to donate me their sick time once I run out. My husband also works for the county so he will be donating his time to me as well. I'm trying to be on maternity leave at least until the babies turn 6 months. How long do you guys plan to be on maternity leave?


----------



## luna_19

I was just commenting on how I can't believe how unfair the mat leave laws are in the states in another thread :( 
I'm taking at least a year, we get 1 year with partial pay through the government that you can split between both parents any way you want. My hubby is going to take 2-3 months and I'll take the rest but since the job I'm currently working is a contract that ends in December I don't have a job to go back to so will have to see what I can find.


----------



## missjenn

So glad the cervix issue worked out for you!!! Did your doctor say why he was expecting you to go maternity leave that early?

I definitely feel blessed to live in Canada...especially being pregnant...and knowing I can stay home with the baby for a year. I will be getting 55% of my salary for the full year...and although it's a huge cut I am very thankful to have this option. I too am working until I go into labor :)

Welcome cowgirl!


----------



## missjenn

Nariah01 said:


> So my internet has been down again for a while but I feel I have caught up!
> 
> Rockin: Glad to hear its nothing big. Thankfully I haven't had to join the panty liner club yet. I know its coming as sometimes I do notice a bit of leakage, but not quite enough to worry over yet.
> 
> Alchemist: Glad to hear you get some you time. As for the hormones/emotional ups+downs, I get that a lot too. I have cry fests all the time. It seems like some days I am great, and then I will have a streak of just hormonal crying, it sucks.
> 
> As for me for the most part health wise Baby Samuel is just fine. We had another ultrasound the other day to get pictures of his heart and spine since we couldn't get them the first time. The tech said it all looked ok, but they send the pictures off to be looked at by someone else, so fingers crossed that all is ok. I figure if there were any red flags the ultrasound tech would have given me a heads up.
> 
> I really wish I could have some me time too. Lately I 've been running all over the place trying to get things taken care of, and I am so ready for it to be done already. We are trying to find a house to buy but our loan and what we can afford and what we need are making it hard to find anything. :cry:
> Plus its looking like we may have to go live with the in laws after hes born because we won't have a house. Not a huge deal but having a baby, dog, cat and me and OH in one run is going to suck. Not to mention I really want to have a room to set up baby things in. To have that space to put his clothes and toys and see it everyday and know it will all be alright. But I can't and its making me seriously depressed. And the suckiest part is because we are trying to buy a house we have no money to spare for any me time. Everything we have goes away as soon as we make it! OH is working extra to make sure we are ok, so I don't get to see him as much anymore either, sometimes I just feel so alone crying by myself in my room.
> 
> Then on top of all of that, I have to be on medication throughout this pregnancy probably because as soon as I come off of it my Nausea comes back and I can't eat. But even then the last few days nothing agrees with me. TMI Alert. The other day got up at 12am had horrible vomiting, strained a muscle in my side because of it. Then had bad diarrhea after that, and there was blood too. I am hoping the blood is from a sore or something and not internal, but now I feel like I am just falling apart. I swear the pregnancy and life gods, if there are any up there hate me. The only upside is that Samuel is healthy its about the only thing keeping me going right now. Sorry for the rant, I am just so alone and I feel like if I don't share with someone it will only get worse.

Wow, that's too bad that are still experiencing that kind of sickness this late in the pregnancy. But like you said....you have a healthy baby growing in there and that's whats important. Hopefully all the sickness means that God is going to be very good to you come birth time!


----------



## whittnie117

Hey Nariah, the blood is probably from straining. It's really common in pregnancy. I'm sorry you're feeling in the dumps. Hopefully you get some reprieve soon. I live with the in-laws to pay their mortgage, it isn't so bad. Confined sometimes, but you get used to it. Hopefully you get the use of two rooms.


----------



## mama.luv

missjenn said:


> So glad the cervix issue worked out for you!!! Did your doctor say why he was expecting you to go maternity leave that early?

I guess it has to do with me having twins. He said once I get to 27wks, working everyday will be hard. I don't know. I've heard of some twin moms working until 33wks, so who knows.


----------



## wantb502

DH just uploaded our pics from our trip! Here's the baby bump photo from 2 weeks ago! I love it...so i had to post:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0148_zpsee6081ce.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> DH just uploaded our pics from our trip! Here's the baby bump photo from 2 weeks ago! I love it...so i had to post:)

I love it too! Damn girl....you are super fit :)


----------



## wantb502

missjenn said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> DH just uploaded our pics from our trip! Here's the baby bump photo from 2 weeks ago! I love it...so i had to post:)
> 
> I love it too! Damn girl....you are super fit :)Click to expand...

Luckily, the photo is dark and you can't see all my cellulite!!


----------



## mama.luv

Want, I love that pic. It will be perfect as a cover photo on your pregnancy album, if you make one. And yes you do look super fit :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Hey everybody

I'm back from my little vaca. We went to Disneyland and San Diego. Had a blast. My feet hurts from the walk! I'll upload a pic or 2 in a bit. I have to crop them first.

Wow I feel like I'm the only sahm here. I only work super part time, then once I have the baby, I'm going M.I.A. from work for a bit until I'm ready to go back. Fortunately, my job and my boss is flexible with me. 

Nariah - the blood you seen was Most likely from a little bit of straining, like mamaluv said. Plus, when you have diarrhea, blood vessel gets swollen down there and since the baby also puts pressure, it causes strain. You might want to speak to the dr if you see any more bleeding.

Want - damn girl, you look good and you are fit as hell, I agree with mama.


----------



## The Alchemist

Pic from our trip. My lo always either makes funny faces or looks grumpy lol. And I had to get Iron Man. I'm a Marvel fan :D actually went to go see Wolverine today.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1374946617680.jpg
File size: 76 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bb1

No Mat leave here. But in Australia its the law to give maternity leave for 52 weeks but only 26 paid I think. But I work for my Dad and he runs a contracting business and my Mum is useless with a computer so I do all payroll/accounts and stuff like that. But I can take my babies (when number 2 is born) to work with me and I still get to spend time with them. I do get a bit guilty sometimes because I get so busy I don't get a lot of play times.

Having a lot of pressure in my crotch area and my hips are already hurting. Dr said its from being 2nd baby and my muscles aren't as tight as they were. but they have been feeling like constant period cramps (not stopping and starting just constant) so I am going to talk to the Midwife tomorrow at my appointment.
Had my GT test last week, I had it early because I am a bigger girl so my Dr wanted to do it earlier. I get my results tomorrow but I'm not too worried because I have lost 10 kg since the beginning of this pregnancy.


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: looks like you had a great time! You're LO is absolutely adorable. You look amazing as all... You are so slender, all baby!

Bb1: I wish I could bring LO to work. That would totally not fly in my setting. It's a shame here in the states that most employers don't offer daycare on site. I work at a large medical office with about 10 other practices and they offer NOTHING! It's sad really. 

I had constant period like aching on Friday and into Saturday morning. I was having a hard time deciphering what it was. It almost felt like diarrhea cramps but not waves. It was weird. I'm blaming it on the baby sitting low and my change in diet back to how I normally eat (veggies and fruit). I was almost going to call the doctor over it, but LO was kicking up a storm so I waited it out.


----------



## Foxy37

hi ladies November is getting closer woop woop xx


----------



## wantb502

I forgot to mention... I went bra shopping and almost cried.

I am a 34 G! WTF?!? These girls better simmer, because buying bras is expensive. I only got one because I just couldn't drop that kind of $$$. It is soooo much more comfortable and my boobs look so perky and supported!


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - wow girl! Your man must go crazy over them lol. I haven't even worn regular bras. I've just been wearing sports bras as they're more comfy than regular. 

My symphasis pubic must be separating because it's sore, ouch. My pelvic is sore in general. I have to get up all slow and steady. Anyone know what helps? At times, I can't take the soreness even while laying down.


----------



## luna_19

great pics ladies :)

wantb that's crazy about the bra size! I'm still squeezing into my 34Ds that I got a while ago but I have to use a bra strap extender and I'm kind of spilling out of the tops so I really should be wearing a DD...I read that you are supposed to buy nursing bras 2 cup sizes bigger than what you are currently wearing...I don't even know what comes after DD!

alchemist I've heard there is little that you can do about the pelvic pain :( have you already tried using a pillow between your legs when you lay down?

here's my 25 week shot :)


----------



## wantb502

Luna: They go from DD to DDD to G but I have yet to see a nursing bra that is a 34 with that large of a cup. I think we are screwed! Sports bras May be the way to go.

Alchemist: I haven't a clue about that pain... I'm sorry... I hope it resolves really soon.


----------



## whittnie117

Want, if you have a Lane Bryant around they have 34 gs I think. But there is a F in between Ddd and G. It goes Dd, ddd, f, g, h, i. Pretty sure I'll be looking into Hs next time I go bra shopping, and add two sizes to that? I don't know what comes after I, lololololol Oh and nursing bras you can find online. Try bare necessities


----------



## whittnie117

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/20130727_1649101.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/20130727_1649101.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

There is my 23 week pic. Pardon my red and blotchy face.


----------



## The Alchemist

Luna - yes I have a body pillow but i guess it's one of those inevitable happenings of pregnancy. Nice bump too! 

Whitt - gorgeous and you're glowing! I don't have so much pregnancy glow. At the beginning I did. 

I wanna rub everyone's bumps!

Edit: sorry, forgot to warn I'm in my underwear in that pic lol
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1375063066581.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Love the pictures ladies!! You all look so fantastic!

I forgot to post mine last night as I was busy having a hysterical meltdown :cry:
I cannot WAIT to get all of these hormones out of my body. I still cant believe men can put up with this for 9 months. Im a crazy person. Ill try and get my pic up today or tomorrow.

Ive been having some pain low in my pelvis as well. Im glad this is normal. Its really uncomfortable though and I havent found anything that makes it better. Grrr 

Ive also been feeling nauseous again!!! It just started the last week or so....it happens right after I eat and I feel sick for like...an hour and then it goes away. Has anyone else experience this? I thought I was done with being nauseous!


----------



## missjenn

Love the pics ladies!! You look wonderful!

I will post one on Wednesday! 

My heart burn is pretty unbearable now...I'm already beyond the max daily allowance for tums...gavisgon and zantax...hopefully the doctor will be able to give me something at my next appoint....its pretty intense :-(.


----------



## luna_19

Great pics :)

Rockinmom I have occasional bits of nausea after eating, yesterday I puked up my whole lunch before I was even finished :(

I still have never had heartburn! Like ever in my life, I really hope it stays that way because it doesn't sound like fun :(


----------



## whittnie117

I've been getting heartburn and it is not fun. I get nausea every so often. My stomach gets rock hard then I feel sick.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Only certain things give me heartburn and its not a lot of stuff (so far...fingers crossed) but this nausea is KILLING me. I feel like Im back in 1st tri :(


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - aww I'm sorry you're going though it a little tough. Hopefully it doesn't get worse. It really sucks what with the ups n downs of being hormonal (gah!), and all the other symptoms along with it. I'm having pelvic pain too and nothing really helps. But I dud read that the hormone relaxin causes the pelvicjoints to relax, the pelvis is opening up more and more as pregnancy progresses. Even though nothing helps, it's still good to sleep and rest with a pillow in between your legs. Warm baths can help relax you. I'm sorry your nausea is coming back too. Cold drinks or popsicle helped me last time. Also sucking on lemon or something sour helped as well. I hope you feel better!

Missjenn - are you still having nausea and vomiting? You should talk to your dr about that and then get another bottle of anti-nausea. Did they try giving you vitamin B6 too? That's what they gave me last time, but for me, it didn't work. It might for you. 

Hope everyone feels okay and will feel okay. I'm hoping the same for myself because this pelvic pain can get me limping. 

Today, I'm going to cook Thai red curry chicken as requested by OH. Last time I made it, he loved it and ate it as left over too and he's not the kind that eats left over meals, picky man! Any one cook? What will you make tonight?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for the suggestions for the nausea Alchemist. I cook dinner 6 days a week and one day a week OH and I go out...but probably that will stop once the baby gets here. Your thai red curry chicken sounds amazing (even though Im a vegetarian lol) Ill be making tacos tonight. We use seasoned veggie crumbles that taste just like meat. Its pretty delicious, has lots of veggies & for 220 calories for a taco bowl you cant go wrong!

I forgot to say how excited I am to be below 100 days!!! 99 more to go!!!


----------



## wantb502

Shoot I forgot my Sunday bump day photo too! I'll try to post in the next day or two:)


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Crap I forgot to take my bump picture yesterday! I told my OH I have to start taking it easier on the weekend. We seem to plan our days from dawn till dusk and it is just wearing me out! I have a wedding this Saturday and I have to find something to wear and that is getting harder to do!

Bra's I haven't started looking but I am SCARED! I was a DDD before I got pregnant I think it is going to be hard to find something here to fit me here soon.

I feel like I can't complain about how I am feeling. Tired, often hot, and a little back sore once in a while but over all really well. We went to a friends 30th Birthday on Saturday and everyone came up and touched my belly telling me how sad they were for me that I was having to be there and suffer through not drinking with them! I am not much of a drinker anyway so it was a normal party for me! But after a few games of corn hole and about 6 hours on my feet my back was done with me. Had to call it a night.

I have 2 weeks paid vacation time and that is all I am going to get for paid maternity leave. I can take more but it will be unpaid.


----------



## luna_19

Ooh rockinmom I'm a veggie too! :) I work in the evenings and it's been so hot here I haven't felt like cooking much lately. Thinking I will make chickpea salad sandwiches again, I found the recipe about a month ago and it is sooooo good I keep making it. Hubby will probably tell me to stop soon :haha:


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Rockin - aww I'm sorry you're going though it a little tough. Hopefully it doesn't get worse. It really sucks what with the ups n downs of being hormonal (gah!), and all the other symptoms along with it. I'm having pelvic pain too and nothing really helps. But I dud read that the hormone relaxin causes the pelvicjoints to relax, the pelvis is opening up more and more as pregnancy progresses. Even though nothing helps, it's still good to sleep and rest with a pillow in between your legs. Warm baths can help relax you. I'm sorry your nausea is coming back too. Cold drinks or popsicle helped me last time. Also sucking on lemon or something sour helped as well. I hope you feel better!
> 
> Missjenn - are you still having nausea and vomiting? You should talk to your dr about that and then get another bottle of anti-nausea. Did they try giving you vitamin B6 too? That's what they gave me last time, but for me, it didn't work. It might for you.
> 
> Hope everyone feels okay and will feel okay. I'm hoping the same for myself because this pelvic pain can get me limping.
> 
> Today, I'm going to cook Thai red curry chicken as requested by OH. Last time I made it, he loved it and ate it as left over too and he's not the kind that eats left over meals, picky man! Any one cook? What will you make tonight?

Must of confused me with another post from rockin....I've never had nausea or vomiting once this entire pregnancy...just crazy ass intense heart burn!

Maybe you will get a massage in return for dinner


----------



## missjenn

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Crap I forgot to take my bump picture yesterday! I told my OH I have to start taking it easier on the weekend. We seem to plan our days from dawn till dusk and it is just wearing me out! I have a wedding this Saturday and I have to find something to wear and that is getting harder to do!
> 
> Bra's I haven't started looking but I am SCARED! I was a DDD before I got pregnant I think it is going to be hard to find something here to fit me here soon.
> 
> I feel like I can't complain about how I am feeling. Tired, often hot, and a little back sore once in a while but over all really well. We went to a friends 30th Birthday on Saturday and everyone came up and touched my belly telling me how sad they were for me that I was having to be there and suffer through not drinking with them! I am not much of a drinker anyway so it was a normal party for me! But after a few games of corn hole and about 6 hours on my feet my back was done with me. Had to call it a night.
> 
> I have 2 weeks paid vacation time and that is all I am going to get for paid maternity leave. I can take more but it will be unpaid.

I did the same this weekend accept it was our friends 40th and it was washer toss . I was feeling pretty tried as we were there from 4-11ish. I am very much looking forward to the day I can have a big steak and a nice glass of wine !!!!


----------



## mama.luv

Hey guys, I am on vacation in Northern California so I couldn't post a bump pic yesterday. I took this pic yesterday. We went to the State Fair in Sacramento, so it was a looong day and the fair was big. Luckily I rented a wheelchair and had my hubby push me around :) We are out here until tomorrow night and man I cannot wait to get back to my soft bed. This bed we are sleeping on at my bro-in-law's house is hard as hell. I cannot seem to get comfortable and I wake up with a backache.

I only read a couple of pages and I see some of you guys are feeling discomfort, I hope you all feel better. I think we all just need to relax more. I usually only have one nosebleed a week but I had two this week which had me kind of nervous, but I'm assuming it's the hormones. Now for cooking, I used to cook like 3 times a week, now it's like once or twice because I'm usually so tired when I get home from work. And now I try to think of things that are faster to cook, like spaghetti and tacos. Before I got pregnant, I would be on Pinterest all of time looking up new recipes. I love trying out new things to cook but I just don't have the patience now.
 



Attached Files:







20130728_144248.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - oh I'm sorry I think i did mistaken you for another lol. I'll just blame that one on pregnancy brain :p

I have a recipe app on my phone, lots of ideas. And I love interest too, for whatever that interests me. That thing kept me busy when I was on better last year lol.

Mama - you're so adorable and cute with that bump! I really wanna rub your bump lol


----------



## wantb502

Man so sorry you guys are have nausea and heartburn... That sucks! 

Rockin: do you think the nausea could be from acid? Have you tried taking tums to see if it simmers it a little? 

Missjenn: girl, I haven't a clue for you. I know Pepcid and Prilosec can be taken twice a day. If ask your doc if you can take anything else. Heartburn is the worse because it can make you nauseous! 

All of your bump pictures are so cute! Everyone looks great despite feeling bad!

I'm posting my 23 week self phone shot and it will probably be upside down and backward... Oh well, I got to get DH to take a good shot This week.

I love cooking... Here and there:) the first trimester, I had zero interest in making food. I was almost vegetarian before I got pregnant but LOVE meat now. One of my favorite Pinterest recipes is spinach feta burgers. They are so easy to make and cheap! Tonight I am cooking grilled eggplant, portobellos, with left over chicken and cut up cucumbers and coleslaw. Nothing exciting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nariah01

Rockin: You are not alone with the Nausea, I've had it from like the week after I found out I was pregnant and it never left. I take B6 and Unisom to help keep me from being sick and it seems to work pretty well. I used to not be able to eat anything, It all came right back up, but I can eat as long as I take the B6 and Unisom. I still feel nauseous every once and a while and have random bouts of vomiting, probably brought on by what I ate. :shrug:

I even tried to stop taking the B6 and Unisom a week ago to see if the morning sickness had let up, I last two days before I was back to not being able to keep anything down. I talked to my midwife and she says I am just one of the unlucky souls with a sensitive digestive system that the pregnancy hormones just make me sick the whole pregnancy. So I will pretty much be taking this until this baby comes. 

I've also never had heartburn ever in my life until like 3 weeks ago. Having never experienced it I had no idea what was going on. Only that I was in agony and didn't know what to take to make it stop. Thank the pregnancy gods that only happened once!

As for the emotional rollercoaster that is pregnancy, I had a cry fest too yesterday, hence no bump photo. My sister called to ask how I was and about the baby shower. Which got me to telling her that I wasn't going to have a shower because I was too busy and just didn't have time. She then asked how she could help, offered to come help me clean house and I burst into tears. I just feel like such a hot mess some days. But things seem slightly better today, so I will hopefully get a photo up tomorrow if all goes well. Glad I am not the only one whose having a rough time. Hugs to all of you who are in the same boat! :hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh I hope I won't get that nasty, uncomfortable heart burn. I gotit the last 2 months of pregnancy first time, and it was horrible. Didn't look forward to eating because I was afraid of the burn and the regurgitation. Drinking milk was all I could take. 

So I made my Thai curry for dinner but I effed it up adding water to the coconut milk thinking it might increase the volume as I had ran out of more coconut milk. Doing that thinned out the consistency and it came out soup-ish, I was maaaad and then with the hormones, I wanted to cry but held it in. OH was waiting to eat and I effed it up. He said it was still good so no need to be upset, but you know....hormones. Then I busted a "don't tell me what to do!" Lol...omg. I'm embarrassed just thinking of that.


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Oh I hope I won't get that nasty, uncomfortable heart burn. I gotit the last 2 months of pregnancy first time, and it was horrible. Didn't look forward to eating because I was afraid of the burn and the regurgitation. Drinking milk was all I could take.
> 
> So I made my Thai curry for dinner but I effed it up adding water to the coconut milk thinking it might increase the volume as I had ran out of more coconut milk. Doing that thinned out the consistency and it came out soup-ish, I was maaaad and then with the hormones, I wanted to cry but held it in. OH was waiting to eat and I effed it up. He said it was still good so no need to be upset, but you know....hormones. Then I busted a "don't tell me what to do!" Lol...omg. I'm embarrassed just thinking of that.

Hey you are already doing better then me. I have never been a stellar cook to begin with, and as a result I just hate trying to cook at all. DH does all the cooking around here, so atleast you can cook. He always says my cooking is fine when I actually do cook, so maybe I need to give it try before the baby comes so I won't be so useless around meal times.


----------



## Nariah01

Also no worries about the hormones, your not alone. :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Hey guys, I am on vacation in Northern California so I couldn't post a bump pic yesterday. I took this pic yesterday. We went to the State Fair in Sacramento, so it was a looong day and the fair was big. Luckily I rented a wheelchair and had my hubby push me around :) We are out here until tomorrow night and man I cannot wait to get back to my soft bed. This bed we are sleeping on at my bro-in-law's house is hard as hell. I cannot seem to get comfortable and I wake up with a backache.
> 
> I only read a couple of pages and I see some of you guys are feeling discomfort, I hope you all feel better. I think we all just need to relax more. I usually only have one nosebleed a week but I had two this week which had me kind of nervous, but I'm assuming it's the hormones. Now for cooking, I used to cook like 3 times a week, now it's like once or twice because I'm usually so tired when I get home from work. And now I try to think of things that are faster to cook, like spaghetti and tacos. Before I got pregnant, I would be on Pinterest all of time looking up new recipes. I love trying out new things to cook but I just don't have the patience now.

Love the bump shot!!! You are stylin! Like you, I always prefer to sleep in my own bed!


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Man so sorry you guys are have nausea and heartburn... That sucks!
> 
> Rockin: do you think the nausea could be from acid? Have you tried taking tums to see if it simmers it a little?
> 
> Missjenn: girl, I haven't a clue for you. I know Pepcid and Prilosec can be taken twice a day. If ask your doc if you can take anything else. Heartburn is the worse because it can make you nauseous!
> 
> All of your bump pictures are so cute! Everyone looks great despite feeling bad!
> 
> I'm posting my 23 week self phone shot and it will probably be upside down and backward... Oh well, I got to get DH to take a good shot This week.
> 
> I love cooking... Here and there:) the first trimester, I had zero interest in making food. I was almost vegetarian before I got pregnant but LOVE meat now. One of my favorite Pinterest recipes is spinach feta burgers. They are so easy to make and cheap! Tonight I am cooking grilled eggplant, portobellos, with left over chicken and cut up cucumbers and coleslaw. Nothing exciting.

Love the sideways bump :) Man, you guys eat alot of veggies...That's the one thing I am just not good at getting into my nutrition these days!


----------



## The Alchemist

Wow, what a rough night I had and it won't be the last. Last night, I started transitioning lo from crib to toddler bed as I will need the new baby to sleep in it later. It's gonna be a few days of this crying. 

I realized I missed an OB appointment yesterday :/ I was really hoping to hear the heart beat too. Good thing is rescheduling is not complicated.

hmm...I feel like I've gotten to know you ladies and I hope once our babies gets here, the communication won't stop. I'm glad I joined!


----------



## missjenn

Awww....you are going to be one busy momma!! Question for you since this is your second. At what week did you start doing birthing classes....if you did them that is?


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - sorry I wouldn't be able to help you with that, I didn't take any birthing classes. I prepared myself watching online videos and read as much as possible of the positives and the negatives as well. I went in knowing what my birth plan is (natural, no meds) and kept an open mind if I couldn't take the pain. So....I'm not much help! But if I can give you any advice about birth is to educate yourself as much as possible, know what possibilities may happen and go in with an open mind. I trained myself to meditate during the labor by listening to relaxation music, closed my eyes, and just breathe. Everyone is different :)


----------



## missjenn

Thanks! I've read a ton of information on it so I wasnt sure if I really need to take the classes or not. At my next appt I will talk to my doctor about it.

All I know for sure is that I will be taking the epidural!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I can't figure out if I need to take any classes either! I kind of feel like with all of the information out on the web now days do we still really need to go take any classes?

Heartburn - I was on a prescription for it before I was even pregnant and it has gotten progressively worse. I just make sure to keep the Tums handy!


----------



## The Alchemist

If you wanna take the classes, it doesn't hurt to do so. Whatever you choose, it's up to you and don't let people put you down about your choice. I would get so many negative comments when I had told people that my plan was going natural last pregnancy and all they did was laugh and said I'll be begging for epidural or pain meds. People can be so discouraging.


----------



## luna_19

I taking a one day course with my hubby. When I registered they said they want you to take it at least one month before your due date so mine is in October. I feel like I already know a lot but it will be great for hubby to hear it from a teacher rather than me :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I hate to post and run but I'm crazy busy today. Ill catch up tonight! But here's my 26 week bump. 
This is the outfit I decided on for the wedding Saturday. Hopefully it doesn't look too awful. OH just smiles and says nice things so i can't trust him lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nariah01

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I hate to post and run but I'm crazy busy today. Ill catch up tonight! But here's my 26 week bump.
> This is the outfit I decided on for the wedding Saturday. Hopefully it doesn't look too awful. OH just smiles and says nice things so i can't trust him lol

I think that top looks very nice. Its not too loud or crazy for a wedding but isn't boring either. And its a nice summer feel with the colors. :thumbup:

I know what you mean about husbands, my always tells me I look fine.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
I was about 33 weeks when we started our birthing classes last time. I did find it helpful to meet other pregnant ladies and also the leader talked us through the physiology of labour and the pros and cons of different positions and drugs etc. and she gave us breathing exercises which at the time I thought was a bit lame, but when I was actually in labour they were amazing. 
I think I was quite similar to alchemist as I had planned for a natural birth but said I'd have drugs if I needed them. I read loads of books about labour and different coping mechanisms and also on hypnobirthing. 
I think just read read read! But make sure you read about what your body is physically doing as well as that really helps manage the pain. 

My labour was 15 hours last time from the time my waters broke to my DD being born. I'm really hoping its quicker this time


----------



## missjenn

Woot Woot! Third trimester!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3573.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3574.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3579.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I hate to post and run but I'm crazy busy today. Ill catch up tonight! But here's my 26 week bump.
> This is the outfit I decided on for the wedding Saturday. Hopefully it doesn't look too awful. OH just smiles and says nice things so i can't trust him lol

Love the bump woman! I love your long black hair!

Cute outfit too!


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn: gorgeous as usual!!!

I am taking classes starting on the 28th of August. There are 5 total and free. I may take an extra breast feeding and cloth diapering class. I know so much from nursing school, but it will be nice for a refresher and to be able to ask questions since its me and not a stranger in that bed! 

I think I definitely need a class about breathing techniques because I would love to go without medication. I've talked to several friends: some that had epidural a some that didn't. No one that went without said they would do it differently and no one that got meds said they would do it differently. Everyone is different and I'm hoping I can find good relaxation techniques to go through with NO meds:)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Jenn-great bump as always. You totally glow. Its lovely :)

Alchemist- I totally wouldve cried over dinner. Its amazing to me that you didnt. 
I worked 12 hours yesterday, came home starving and OH was just....sitting on the couch...I made dinner for us and wanted to punch his face for not helping me. He'd been home for 3 hours before me! So I sat through dinner in tears...he was clueless of course :haha:


You guys going without meds are brave. Good for you. Id LOVE to be able to do that, but I dont think I can, lol. Ive done some reading and Im ok with my choice. 

OH and I will definitely be taking a birthing class and a breastfeeding class. Our are the first few weeks in September, so Ill be around 31-33 weeks.

Im starting to get tired easier Ive noticed. Anyone else notice this? And Im definitely a full on member of the panty liner club now....I HATE IT! I dont know how you ladies stood it for so long! Oh pregnancy


----------



## missjenn

Frigin men lol! When I come home from work and the house is a total disaster and my husband is on the couch playing hockey I instantly get pissed...usually don't say anything...but definitely give the silent treatment to send a message as I start cleaning! I have told him it would be nice to come home and he has cleaned up a bit....and he did do the dishes the other day after I said that....but I doubt it will happen again any time soon. 

I am feeling a bit more fatigue lately too...and am sleeping great aside from he heart burn. I have to sleep half sitting up now which sucks. Apparently this is the trimester where we get hit with the fatigue wave though.


----------



## The Alchemist

Yeah wth are they good for,, lazy bums lol jk. 

You ladies have nice bumps. Mine is full of old stretchmark lines and I've got that linea nigra thing. My tummy is an art canvas for pregnancy to draw on lol. My crusty things on my nipples got yucky. Ew


----------



## whittnie117

I can't complain about OH, he does everything around the house and cooks now. I am grateful for that. He said last night that it's hard taking care of a pregnant woman. I am pretty much on self put bed rest. I don't have energy to do anything and can't stand for long or my stomach bloats, gets hard, and heavy. It's weird and painful. Baby is kicking harder and more often now. Like several times an hour. It's really awesome, but having a hard time sleeping due to being uncomfortable then he kicks me where ever I'm laying. Also, I think I am getting a yeast infection. Do you girls know any safe remedies that can be done during pregnancy? I'm itchy :( Sorry for TMI


----------



## The Alchemist

Well...speaking of OH. What amazes me is while I'm pregnant and achy and have pelvic issues, I'm still the only one to get up in the early morning and make breakfast, wash dishes after them, clean up after their little mess, pick up their little mess, clean other areas in the house, etc etc etc.....and ooooh, he has the almighty right this one morning to get on to me about my hair that has shed all over the kitchen floor and bathroom floor..he got the nerves to tell me "do something". Because he doesn't feel okay and got sick of seeing my hair all over. One, I'm the only one doing things around the house. I don't get to be lazy like him, I told him. So if I wanna be lazy about not sweeping my hair, I will be. I got sooooo pissed off. When he thinks he can pull that off on me like he got something on me, uh uh. I feel like I'm just a maid working around the house in the background while he sits his ass on the couch watching tv or videos on his phone. Sometimes I have to wake his ass up from his lazy zone to watch lo so I can continue my cleaning or cooking. 

I'm telling you. I have a lazy man who thinks because he works, he gets to relax. Yep. I have that kind. ugggh.....sorry for my rant! I'm just so angry I can cut his dick off!


----------



## missjenn

HA...omg...If that was my hubby...like Rockin....I'd be wanting to punch someone in the face..lol. To be honest though...I am lucky to say that he is good to me and would never get on my case about anything like that. I have also had a hair loss issue for a couple of years and it's a super emotional thing for me so he wouldnt dare!

Nice closing lol!


----------



## marlinz

Hi everyone! I just joined the site today and wanted to introduce myself... Forgive me if I don't know the abbreviations and acronyms. I'm 35 and my husband and I are expecting our first child November 1! 
I look forward to reading everyone's posts and learning more from those with children already!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

My DH is up and down. I told him yesterday that I needed a real meal or I was going to kill someone. So he did cook and cleaned a little but he is on vacation this week and it makes me crabby that I am shuffling off to work every day and he isn't doing much. He just called to say he was taking my 2 labs to the river to play and cool off.

I rolled over this morning and told him that I might start having larger mood swings because I am getting more tired and more uncomfortable. He got up and made me breakfast!

I am still trying to decide what to paint the nursery! It use to be the "Man Cave" so it is literally a dark brown on all walls and the ceiling. It HAS to change!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

marlinz said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined the site today and wanted to introduce myself... Forgive me if I don't know the abbreviations and acronyms. I'm 35 and my husband and I are expecting our first child November 1!
> I look forward to reading everyone's posts and learning more from those with children already!

CONGRATS!!! How exciting for you guys! Do you know what you're having? I'll add you to our list on the first page! Welcome. I have grown to love these ladies sooooo much. Theyre super helpful and we've got a pretty good age range and a mix of 1st time and already moms! Welcome :hugs:



whittnie117 said:


> I can't complain about OH, he does everything around the house and cooks now. I am grateful for that. He said last night that it's hard taking care of a pregnant woman. I am pretty much on self put bed rest. I don't have energy to do anything and can't stand for long or my stomach bloats, gets hard, and heavy. It's weird and painful. Baby is kicking harder and more often now. Like several times an hour. It's really awesome, but having a hard time sleeping due to being uncomfortable then he kicks me where ever I'm laying. Also, I think I am getting a yeast infection. Do you girls know any safe remedies that can be done during pregnancy? I'm itchy :( Sorry for TMI

Whittnie- I'd call the doctor. Ive read that like...Monistat is ok, but Id check with my dr first. Luckily (knock on wood) I havent had this issue yet, Im hoping it stays that way. Also...you might want to make sure its a yeast infection and not a bacterial infection. Theyre treated differently. Good luck, hope you feel better soon. Theyre NO fun!

Now, back to OH! lol. I love you girls so much. Alchemist you crack me up! Thats exactly how I felt last night. I couldnt believe Id just worked forever to come home and dinner was expected :dohh: Aside from the occasional instance like that though, he's been pretty good to me, lets me rest, tells me Im pretty and he would NEVER say anything about the state of the house (which is usually pretty clean anyway) so I shouldnt complain, but OH MAN when Im tired and hungry and my hormones get going LOOK OUT! 

Jenn- super jealous youre sleeping well. Im so uncomfortable. Ive heard that sleeping half up can help, I might try that, nothing else seems to work and it makes everything seem so much harder when I dont get a good nights sleep. 

Im glad Im not the only one tired. Im still up and working (obviously) and exercising about 5 days a week, but by the time is 8, im soooo done. My energy is gone! Still doing ok with swelling though, nothing visible. Yay! But Im keeping my fingers crossed on that one lol Im getting nervous about heading into 3rd tri. I DONT FEEL READY!!!


----------



## Nariah01

Welcome Marlinz, this is a pretty great group, and we do have several FTM so you will fit right in!

So I caved and had my sister over today to help me with some of the house cleaning. DH has been working from about 8am-2am every single day for the last four days, so its been rough on him and I don't expect him to really help since he doesn't have the time. It was so nice to have the company and help. we didn't get much done because my house is soooo disgusting but we made a dent. She wants to get her hubby to do the yard here while she helps clean, I feel so bad for needing and asking for the help. :cry:

But like you guys I have been so tired and stressed. Sigh pregnancy really does suck sometimes. Good thing its not all bad.


----------



## luna_19

hi marlinz :)

wow I can't believe some of your OHs not wanting to help out at all! Mine doesn't really help that much I guess but he does work full time and lots of different hours whereas I work part time so I do most of the stuff around the house but if he is home he does help me with the cleaning and grocery shopping. He also has been cleaning the litter boxes and fish tank without being asked the entire time and if I don't feel like cooking will go out and pick something up. I guess I'm really lucky! :haha:

Sorry some of you are feeling crappy :( I'm actually feeling great right now, I think it's a combination of being in pretty good shape before, doing yoga almost every day, eating well and drinking lots of water. I'm really not looking forward to the fatigue returning but I'm sure it will soon.


----------



## berniegroves

Welcome Marlinz, do you know what you're having? Or will it be a surprise? 

I'm much more tired with this pregnancy than I was my first, but I think that's because I had more time for me the first time. Going to the gym, getting pedicures, cinema trips, meals out etc. and then when I got back from work I could just veg out. But my DD is keeping me on my toes this time around and because its been so hot here she hasn't been sleeping as well which means I've not slept as well! Lol! 

My DH is pretty good around the house to be fair. But he works full time and is organising a mud run at the same time which takes up most of his spare time. So I feel like I'm planning for the baby alone. 

I'm super tired and have tonnes of new stretch marks. But my water retention hasn't really kicked in yet which is very exciting, as by 26 weeks last time I was like a big balloon!! 

Your bump pictures are all lovely! Everyone has such cute defined bumps!  

Want - breathing techniques are awesome! If you're interested i can try to write out what they taught us at our class and send it to you. I found it useful when I was in labour.


----------



## mama.luv

Welcome Marlinz and congats on your pregnancy :)

You ladies had me cracking up talking about your significant others. My hubby doesn't really do much either. My complaints can go on and on. He make sure he keeps his man cave clean and that's about it. He doesn't really like to cook so he will buy me food instead. Sometimes I just want a good home cooked meal, I'm tired of eating out. My hubby and my son are just some lazy little turds. I swear I am constantly picking up after them, whether it's clothes on the bathroom floor or food left on the counter. We have a bad ant problem right now, so I tell them to make sure they don't leave anything out, not even a crumb. My hubby left an open packet of honey on the table and man it was like an ant farm on that thing. I swear I feel like I need a vacation. I always tell everyone in my house that I wish I can get away from them for the rest of this pregnancy :) Um and I still can't get my hubby to massage my darn feet, grrrrrrr.


----------



## mama.luv

Speaking of classes, we take our first class (Baby Care Basics) this Saturday. For some reason, I'm kind of excited about that. Then on Sunday, I have to do my 3hr glucose test, and I'm not looking forward to that. It's going to be a busy weekend for me. 

For those of you that don't want to take meds during labor, what is the reasoning behind that? I haven't done any research on taking meds and the side effects yet. But I had to be given meds when I had my son because I had pre-eclampsia, I don't think I had any choice at that point. I was in labor for 3 days with him and I swear they gave me all kinds of meds, I can't even remember what. But we came out fine :)


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome Marlinz and congrats on baby. We have a great bunch of ladies in this group.

I think I will call my doctor about the possible infection. I was hoping to get away with no infections this pregnancy, but I'm not that lucky, lol. 

I'm sorry some of your OH's can't get it together to help you out. I think I got pretty lucky. He's in the kitchen making dinner as I type this. He is gone a lot though,which I guess is the downside. 


I got my pregnancy pillow in the mail today. It's amazing.


----------



## The Alchemist

Welcome marlin! Don't worry, you fit right in. We talk just about everything in here. If you take time to read through, you'll see what I'm talking about lol. 

Mama - sounds like we kinda have the same man lol. But mine only really helps when he is in a good mood. These days, it seems he's pregnant too, always tired, lower back pain (from an accident years ago), high blood pressure sometimes, and late night binges on chocolate cupcakes, cookies, and other sweet junks. He does work graveyard shift...but still....he's not growing another human being so he should help me with something. I have no patience right now being pregnant. Otherwise, it wouldn't bother me. 

I forgot who it was with the yeast infection? I was getting them very regularly in first trimester. If I remember correctly, I posted about it earlier pages and pages ago. I used the 7 day treatment lotrimin cream. You can insert it inside and apply it on your itchy areas externally. I only used it externally and for internal, I inserted plain yogurt. Helped me. That might be gross for youlol. Try the lotrimin cream. It's over the counter and it's what my ob advised to do. 

Mama - I forgot to mention about the meds. The reason why I didn't want any pain meds was because I wanted to go all natural and that I believed everything and anything you put in, crosses over the cord and affects, even at just a miniscule level. That was just my personal choice. But there is no right or wrong with each woman's birth plan. I'm hoping for the same natural, no pain meds birth again this second time but I'm open to meds when need be.


----------



## bb1

I am ready to ditch DH with the amount he has not been helping. We both work but I have DS at work with me all day. the other day DH was home for a few hours first and the only thing he done was have a shower. He didnt light the fire to keep us warm or get anything out for dinner so I asked him while I was lighting the fire if he could Bath DS while I was cooking. But he complained that he gets too wet if he has to bath him. I was fuming and yesterday he decided to stay at his mates house after work so he didnt have to come home and help.
On Monday I had to have another U/S because of the pressure/pains I have been having to check my cervix and they are worried now about preterm labour with me because of the constant pressure. So I have been told I need to take things easier. I told DH and he just doesnt get it. I just want to kick him. But cervix is still at 4cm so nice and long but Bubba is very low and his head is pressing right at my cervix so I am guessing thats where a lot of the pressure is coming from.
So from Ultrasound baby is measuring at 23 weeks +4days but my uterus(fundal Hight) is measuring at 26.5 weeks. 
All your bumps are amazing.


----------



## wantb502

You guys crack me up too about your hubby's. DH is super laid back and is never concerned about anything like cleaning, but he does definitely do his part of cleaning the cat litter and taking care of our chickens. I use to do all of it, but he won't even let me get close to the coop anymore really. I still make dinner a lot and definitely do all the cleaning, but he has even tried to do the laundry a few times. Though i would really rather do it because I know I'll do it right. 

Whit: one of the first things I asked my OB about when I got my bFP was yeast infections. I got them ALL the time prior to pregnancy. She said monistat is fine. Luckily, I have not a single infection since being pregnant. I think my ph is more balanced.

As for the drugs... My main reason is because I work In a neuromuscular office and we get patients with difficulties walking and numbness In their legs weeks and months after an epidural. Also, I cant fathom not being able to move my own legs. Also I want to be able to walk to the bathroom immediately after if I want. I do not want a Foley catheter. I also want the natural signal to push that is masked with drugs. My mom did it twice and I know I can do it if she did!!


----------



## mama.luv

I didn't know an epidural can do that. I had my son 17yrs ago, so we didn't have internet to research this stuff. And I was only a teenager so I don't think I was mature enough to worry about side effects. OMG I do not want a catheter again, that is like the worse pain ever when they put it again. I'm trying to avoid getting that.


----------



## Nariah01

Man some you guys make my husband seem like a saint. :haha:

He is pretty good though, I found a good man I can't complain. He gives foot/back/shoulder rubs when I ask and sometimes when I don't. He handles most if not all of the cooking and makes sure I have pretty much any food I want considering my digestive system right now is all wonky. He helps clean when he has time, and he has been doing the litter box since day one. The only thing that is like pulling teeth with him is yard work. He hates doing any yard work but he won't let me do anything because most of it he has deemed too difficult for me to do while pregnant. :shrug:

But lately hes working so much he doesn't have much time to help, and what little time he does have I would rather spend with him not having him help me clean house. 

As for pain meds, I just have a strong desire to do it naturally. I figure our bodies are designed to do this and have been doing this for ages without pain meds so I can do it to. Not to mention like Want I want to be able to walk and use the bathroom. And I also hate needles with a passion so anything that keeps me from having more needles is a plus. That and every time I have had any type of pain medication I always need more and it never works the way its supposed too. I dunno what it is but I have heard its a red head thing. :shrug:


----------



## berniegroves

Once I was pregnant and started doing research I knew I wanted to try and have as natural a birth as possible. I always kept in mind that I may need drugs for medical reasons and that was fine. 
I also didn't like the idea of not being able to love around or not feel my legs etc, and I know people whose epidurals had gone wrong and one side of their body went numb instead of lower half which really freaked me out. 
I also read that having an epidural can slow the labour process down considerably because you're numb. And I really didn't want a catheter. 
I also wanted my recovery to be as quick as possible and I think generally having drugs in your system slows that process down. 
A lady I worked with had 3 kids, the first she had a drug called pethedine and whilst it was just supposed to help with the pain she had a bad reaction and basically cannot remember the entire labour process. Her first memory is from hours after her daughter was born and she said that is her one major regret in life as she has no memory of her first child being born. That totally freaked me out! With her other two children she had natural labours. 
My friend in California had an epidural her first time and said it was fantastic, then with her second by the time she arrived at hospital they said there was no time for an epidural, she was totally freaked as she hasn't planned for a natural labour. Immediately after the birth she said she'd definetly have an epidural for her third. But a week later she changed her mind and said her third would be natural as well, her reasons being her recovery was so much quicker and that the baby was more alert and so took to breastfeeding much more easily. Her third is due in October and she's planning on going natural. 
After I read about the physiology of labour and how your pelvis is trying to open And that lying on a bed is physically hindering that process I knew I wanted to be able to move around etc. so for me it was an easy decision. 
My labour progressed more quickly than the midwives expected and it was only when they insisted I lay on the bed to push that things slowed down. I ended up with forceps and they had to cut me. 
But despite them taking an hour to stitch me back up within 2 hours I was walking around the hospital and had no problems with my recovery at all. I really think getting up immediately and moving around helped me heal. 

At the end of the day each labour is totally different and there is no right or wrong way to do it. The above is my personal opinion and it works for me. But everywoman feels differently about labour and delivery and its about going what's right for you. 
I think as long as we all do our research and understand the choices and what they all mean etc then as long as the baby is delivered safetly that's all that matters at the end of the day. 

Incidentally that's what my birth plan said "I'd like a delivery as natural as possible. But will do whatever is necessary to ensure my baby is delivered safely"


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

You guys are totally freaking me out about labor. Im so scared already and I still have at least 3 months before it happens. lol not cool. Scared isnt even the right word....Im terrified. Everyone says oh dont worry, once the contractions start, youll be in so much pain it wont matter what they do. Still terrified. 

So, OH and I have that wedding this weekend, we're leaving tomorrow and it was going to be like....a mini babymoon since we wont really have the money to go before the baby gets here, but yesterday OH got sick :( I feel so guilty for wishing he wasnt sick, but I was really looking forward to some romance this weekend lol. And I dont want to get sick eeeek! Oh well. 

My new thing of the week is that im getting full faster. has anyone noticed this yet? I was extra hungry the last few weeks and this week ill eat half of my lunch and be full. Not all the time, but I bet some of the time my little guys squishing my stomach :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - I was terrified of labor AND delivery too! Last pregnancy, by third trimester, I just wanted dd out, but at the same time, I didn't because I was scared if what's to come. I think for me, it want because of the pain but because l&d is so unpredictable, anything can happen, but that's why I researched as much as possible about each circumstances. I asked my mommy friends how theirs were. I watched videos. I read the birth stories here on bnb. And whatever was to happen, I will accept. 

So don't be too terrified. Think of it that we are power machines designed to house our spawn and birth it to the world...however l&d may go, trust me when they say, once you hold and look into your baby's eyes, you're too in love to even look back.


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - oops, forgot to mention. No, I haven't noticed I get full faster. But my cravings totally changed to wanting sweet, junky carbs oppose to craving for fruits and veggies. So....last night, I baked a cake by scratch at 11pm. Kitchen demon totally possessed me lol!


----------



## wantb502

I definitely have noticed getting full faster. My problem is I want to keep eating for some reason and end up uncomfortable.


----------



## missjenn

eeek! I'm a little freaked out to now! I just always had my mind set on the epidural and really didn't think to consider anything else. I based my decision on pain....and the tolerance I have....which is none!!!!


----------



## missjenn

I hope you guys still get to go the wedding though! Hopefully your hubby feels better soon!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I have no idea what I want to do! I thought I wanted an epidural but I hated the Catheter when I had to go in for the first threatened miscarriage. 

I can't ask any of my friends because they all have had C-Sections!

DH is not much help with these kinds of decisions he says "what ever you want"


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

And I have noticed all of a sudden I look more pregnant! I have it down to talk to the Dr. Next week to make sure I am not putting on too much weight as once.


----------



## Nariah01

missjenn said:


> eeek! I'm a little freaked out to now! I just always had my mind set on the epidural and really didn't think to consider anything else. I based my decision on pain....and the tolerance I have....which is none!!!!

I wouldn't freak out too much you still have a lot of time to look into all your options. You ultimately need to do whatever you are most comfortable with, you know your body better then anyone on here. if your worried about pain you can just set aside sometime to talk to your doctor about all the pain medication options for birth and then do your research after that so you can make an informed decision. 

Because many people get pain meds or an epidural for labor and do just fine.


----------



## mama.luv

I think everybody is different. I had an epidural and didn't have any side effects. To be honest, before I found out I was having twins, I was saying that I would have a scheduled c-section because I keep having flashbacks of what I had to go through having my son and I refuse to go through that again. But my situation was one of the worse case scenarios that can happen. So now, I'm playing everything by ear because I know that there is a high chance that I may need a c-section since I'm having twins. I will do whatever it takes to have my babies born without any health risks or complications. I wish I can have a home water birth but I think that's wishful thinking :)


----------



## whittnie117

I haven't thought too much about my options because I always thought I'd do as natural as possible, but my mom and sister have struck again with trying to get me to do what they want me to do. My mom makes fun of me that I won't be able to handle labor without an epidural and just laughs at me saying I want to try. It makes me feel down and sad to not only being made fun of, but to not be believed in. My sister says she won't come unless I have an epidural because she knows I can't handle it and doesn't want to deal with me if I don't. She's never had a baby, I think it's coming from my mom. Anyhow, it just kind of hurts to not have any faith put in you. So now I don't know what I want to do.


----------



## mama.luv

I would recommend all first time mommies to take the natural route. If the pain is too much for you, then get an epidural. Your family shouldn't assume that you cannot handle the pain if you have never gone through it. Some women go through labor faster and easier. You maybe one of the lucky ones that end up at the hospital in labor and the babies head is already poking out, and all you will need is like two pushes then it's out. Hey I've heard many stories like that, it happens. I actually want my labor to be like that :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Boy, I'd love for that to happen: head almost out upon arriving to the hospital lol. My friend almost gave birth in the car on the freeway. 

If I had it my way, I'd want a home water birth too. That just sounds so relaxing, but unfortunately, my hospital doesn't provide that. But they're in favor of different birthing positions, which I don't really know too much about.


----------



## bb1

I had a c-section with my first because of failed induction and baby was distressed with each contraction, I was induced at only 38 weeks due to pre-e so that probably had something to do with it.
I have been told I will most likely have another C-section due to high BP but I do have it under control at the moment so they are saying if it stays down I will possibly have a VBAC. I told my Mum this and she has already started about how I wont be able to take the pain and I should just ask instead for the Ceaser but I would really love to try VBAC but only if there will be no problems for baby. I know she is only saying this because she went in with my SIL who has NO pain tolerance and she had a horrendous labour and delivery and Mum didnt handle seeing her in pain like that. But it still hurts that she thinks I cant do it.
I have had the opposite in I am getting hungry more often but still getting full normally, but baby is still very low and hardly ever comes up to the top of my bump.


----------



## mama.luv

I am hungry all of the time and I eat bigger portions now. I swear I felt like a pig yesterday when we went to eat out for breakfast. I ate 2 big pancakes, hashbrowns, eggs, ham, bacon and sausage. I only left scraps of the meat on the plate. Yikes!!! Then for dinner I had a big torta (mexican sandwich with carne asada, beans, lettuce, tomatoes, sour cream and avacado). I'm going to break the scale soon if I don't stop :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh Mama, you made me crave for a fat torta. There's a delicious torta place here in the SFV, a superb hole in the wall type of place to eat, which is why I also love it so much. You can taste their family love put into it. Yummy! 

For dinner, I went simple. Just made a small pot of chicken noodle soup and cabbage salad + Japanese ginger dressing. First time making that dressing and it's just like restaurant way, yum.

Does anyone know what I can do with ground chicken?! I've had it in my freezer for a month. Been wanting to cook it but dunno what exactly :/


----------



## berniegroves

Every woman will have a different labour and each of us need to do what's right for us. 
But I think it's good to research the birthing process and the drug options available. 

I was so freaked out about labour to start with and thought there was no way I could handle it. Then I started reading and tried to change my mindset. I kept telling myself that I wasn't in pain because something bad was happening and so I didn't need to be scared. That the pain was just a muscle working and that each pain was one step closer to my baby being here. And when each contraction hit I focused on breathing and relaxing each muscle in my body as if other parts of your body are tense it takes away energy from your uterus contracting. That's what I was told anyway and it made sense to me. Lol! And thinking all of those things during each contraction really helped me focus. My contractions were really close together for the whole labour which was a shock  and DD was back to back which was unpleasant. 
I never ruled out having drug intervention, and I don't think anyone ever should as you never know what will happen. 
I waited to make a decision until they did an internal so I knew how far along in the labour I was. I was 6cm when they checked me and so that convinced me I could go without an epidural as I only had another 4cm to go. 
Overall it was a great and empowering experience. 

But if when they had checked me I'd only been 3cm I would have had an epidural without a doubt!! At that point I'd had contractions for 9 hours. So I never ruled out drugs I just knew I'd prefer a natural labour and luckily it worked for me. 


One thing I'd really recommend trying is drinking Raspberry leaf tea in the weeks before your due date. I drank loads of it and my labour progressed more quickly than they expected. It is supposed to help tone your uterus. 
I figured it couldn't hurt!  

It's understandable to be nervous as its the unknown, but do your research and have belief in your body to do what it needs to do. 
As for family being unsupportive that can be tricky, but this is your labour, delivery and baby and do you need to decide what's best for you. If you want to try for a natural labour then go for it. If you want a epidural then go for it. 
It's all about you and your babies ladies  
Xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Bernie - oh good thing you mentioned the red raspberry leaf tea. I found out about it after I had given birthto dd. Going to get some today. Heard good stuff about it.


----------



## wantb502

Bernie: your story is wonderful And encouraging. I get laughed at all the time when people ask if I'm getting an epidural. I get the whole "you're crazy." I've just thought about it and like other said. No drugs is what I think would be best for me. I'm less scred of the pain then I am of getting an epidural! I have an open mind and will keep that option open so if I change my mind I won't be mad at myself. Also, you never know if a c set ion is necessary. Nothing in life goes as planned, but it's nice to have an idea of what you'd prefer. 

Whit: I'm sorry your family is so discouraging. I think you'll get plenty of support from us here no matter which way you choose! 

Alchimest and Bernie: where do you get the tea?!? I've read about that as well and everyone swears by it.


----------



## berniegroves

Want - I bought my tea from a health food store here in the UK. It needs to be raspberry leaf tea (not just raspberry flavour tea) I'm sure you could get it online. 
I'm glad you found my story encouraging. I think like you say just have a plan of what you want and then be open minded. 98% of my labour was as I wanted it, I obviously didn't want forceps but they were necessary and I recovered quickly so it was all good. 
People would say to me that I wouldn't have a tooth removed without painkiller, and they are right I wouldn't. But childbirth isn't a process that is being done to you (like an operation) and contractions aren't a result if illness or injury. It's a positive pain, like if your training for a marathon you're going to feel pain because your body is working hard! Looking at it that way really helped me. And it helped me ignore all the negative people around me too (most of whom had never had kids!!! Lol)


----------



## therealdalia

Hi Guys,

I've totally missed you guys and been super with my new job. That's the GOOD NEWS! 

Now, the not so good news...I'm on 'modified bed rest' and was told that I'm at risk for pre-term labor.

I had an ultrasound two weeks ago and my cervix was at 3.1. When I asked my doctor to clear me for air travel to the Caribbean for my sister's wedding, he said, "I'm sure you're OK but let's do another ultrasound and fetal fibronectin just to be sure." 

Well, in one week, my cervix went down to 2.6cm. My doctor sad I'm 1mm away from pre-term labor and I'm still waiting on the fibronectin result. He put me on modified bed and told me to cancel my vacation. From now on, I will need the cervical length ultrasound once a week and restricted to only going to and from work....no housework, nada. 

Can the cervix naturally lengthen on its own?

He didn't prescribe anything but told me to prepare for bedrest and weekly steroid injections. Since it's too late for a cerclage, is there any hope here?


----------



## luna_19

I m sorry to hear that :hugs:

I don't know that your cervix will get any thicker but hopefully it will stay where it is. I know one person on here that had a virtually nonexistent cervix (less than 0.5cm) for ages with twins and she still never went into labor and had a scheduled c section at 36 weeks. Another friend of mine actually went into preform labor around 23 weeks but they managed to stop it and then did a cerclage and she made it to 31 weeks.


----------



## mama.luv

Dalia, I researched that stuff because I'm high risk for a shortened cervix. I have read that if you go on complete bed rest, it can grow back. I guess if it shortens anymore, they will take you off from work. I'm sorry to hear that, but I have read some success stories.

I got sort of bad news today also. My Doc called me to say that he referred me to a high risk Doctor because according to my recent anatomy scan, Twin B is 2wks behind Twin A. I'm trying to remain positive because the Doctor said there is nothing to worry about right now, yeah ok. The Doctor said that Twin A was measuring 564 grams (1lb 2oz) and Twin B was measuring 409 grams (0.9 lbs). I'm hoping that the ultrasound tech got the measurements wrong, because she was new. We will see, but having to wait two weeks to see the high risk Doctor is going to be hard as heck. I researched this and most women are placed on bed rest and told to increase their protein intake when one twin is lagging in size. So I'm going to increase my protein intake in the meantime. And I think there is a high chance that they will take me off from work once they see me in 2wks. The many things I have to worry about. Grrrr


----------



## therealdalia

mama.luv said:


> My Doc called me to say that he referred me to a high risk Doctor because according to my recent anatomy scan, Twin B is 2wks behind Twin A.

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully the increased protein is a natural cure.


----------



## The Alchemist

I dint know anything about cervical issues so I'm sorry...I'm no help in this subject. But I'd listen to the doctor and not do much at all.


----------



## wantb502

Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear about the length shortening and having to cancel the vaca. I was super concerned about this and there is actually a forum on here about women with shortened cervix. Id check it out. When I was reading through, there were a LOT of women with very short cervix. So keep your chin up. Just take it really easy. I'll Be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Mama: I thought it was pretty common for the babies to be different in size. I guess I am not aware of what difference makes them concerned. I hope the protein does the trick!


----------



## berniegroves

Mama - try not to worry, I know that's hard, but the weights calculated by the ultrasound technicians aren't all that accurate. My friend was just induced at 38 weeks because they said the baby was really small (under 5lbs) so obviously wasn't getting the nutrients she needed. She ended up with a c-section. But the baby was 6lb4oz, which is a good weight for 38 weeks. So all that worry over nothing.
Hopefully when they check you again they'll be happier with the baby weights. I always thought twins ended up different sizes too. 

Therealdalia - glad work is going well. But sorry to hear that you've been put on bedrest. I'm sorry I don't have any advice to offer as the length of the cervix isn't something they monitor in the UK. I hope that the modified bedrest helps though. Fingers crossed. 

Xx


----------



## mama.luv

Okay we did our Baby Care Basics class today. My husband enjoyed it as he was able to have his own baby doll to practice bathing and changing diapers. I thought the class was informative so I recommend that you first time mommies take a similar class. The class covered vaccinations, breastfeeding, bathing, circumcisions, cleaning the cord stump, etc. I did not know that using baby powder is a no no nowadays. Man I always used baby powder on my son. Things have really changed.


----------



## The Alchemist

Yeah I remember growing up babysitting my baby cousins and had always used baby powder. I don't even know when that changed exactly. With my dd, I lathered some cream on her so she doesn't get frequent diaper rash because of sensitive skin. 

With my next baby, I really want to try cloth diapers oppose to disposable diapers, but I'll probably but disposable ones too in case I get tired of having to wash the cloth diapers lol. 

Glad your class went well!


----------



## wantb502

We are cloth diapering too! I'm getting a diaper service for the 1st month or so and will be supplementing with disposables especially at night. I have a lot to learn about cloth, but my friend is letting me use her use cloth diaper stash. I have another friend that is a serious cloth diapering guru. I've already had one "class" with her;)

Oh and it's my V day!! Though I don't really consider good viability until 27 weeks...


----------



## whittnie117

Dalia, I have no advice, but I hope your cervix stays where it is. Fingers crossed for you.

Mama, I also thought twins were supposed to differ in size and weight because one usually is the 'dominant' twin in the uterus???? That's just what I always thought, but hopefully protein will help get the smaller twin to where they think is a healthier weight.

Hubby and I are talking about cloth diapering, but he is kind of grossed out by the idea of washing poopy diapers, lol. I know it would be healthier and a lot cheaper. Hopefully we come to a better decision soon as I want to start buying diapers on our next paycheck. Hubby also didn't like any of the names I did, so it's back to the drawing board. I'm letting him looking through lists and come up with his own list for me to look at. He seems to like the really popular names. Oh well, we will find one.


----------



## luna_19

We will probably do a cloth diaper service, there is one here that costs about $28 a week which seems reasonable to me.

We re still trying to sort out names too, making very slow progress :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

We're having issues with boys names too. I had my mind on Alexander, but OH isn't crazy about it. If we can't find a name by the time it's 9 months, I'm going to name him after his maternal grandfather, which is Nikolai. Fortunately, I have no problem with this name.


----------



## wantb502

My friend has a son named Nikolai! 

Names are always hard to agree on. My hubby is so laid back about pretty mch everythinh and he even had a hard to agreeing on a name. The one name I really wanted was Hamilton (my maiden name)... But he hated it and he's right that it sounds bad... Hamilton Harris. I'm Just glad we finally agreed on Denver which I am completely shocked that he would have liked that name! But he loves it and loves calling him it. He always says "Denverino" hehehe

Good luck ladies,
I can't wait to hear your choices!


----------



## mama.luv

We were thinking about using cloth diapers as well. But we may not start until we run out of the regular diapers we will get at the baby shower. When somebody told me that I would use like 20 diapers a day on twins, I was like oh heck no. So cloth diapers are definitely an option.

Want: Congrats on your Vday! I kind of feel the same way as you about the viability. I won't be in the safe zone until my babies reach about 1lb 8oz, so I have some ways to go. The only good thing about hitting 24wks for me is that if I think anything is wrong, I can go straight to labor and delivery instead of urgent care or the emergency room. 

Alchemist: I really like the name Nikolai. I have no choice but to name my boy after my husband, which is "Gilbert." I'm not happy about that at all. Now we have to come up with nicknames or call him by his middle name "Joseph." I still have a little more time to get my husband to change his mind.

Well ladies, I am at the lab doing my 3hr glucose tolerance test, this is torture. The drink was super sweet. Only two more hours to go. Yikes! I just wish it was a grocery store close by so I can knock out some shopping while waiting.


----------



## The Alchemist

I haven't even done one glucose test this pregnancy. I'm supposed to of course but I've been lagging. I don't like waiting and I figured there aren't anyone with thyroid issues or diabetes in my family, I can get away with murder. Bad, I know! I'm just concerned about my placenta, that's all.


----------



## mama.luv

I wanted to get this test done so that I can have one less thing to worry about. How is your placenta doing by the way?


----------



## luna_19

Did you have to do the 1 hour test first mama? I did mine last week and passed. So glad because I didn't have to fast for that one but would have for the next one and I'm always hungry! :haha:


----------



## mama.luv

I've heard of people doing the 1hr test but for some reason, my test is 3hrs. I couldn't eat passed midnight. I still haven't eaten, and I am starving. I have one more blood drawn to do in 5min then I'm done. Thank goodness.


----------



## Nariah01

We've decided on cloth diapers as well. We have about 40 disposable diapers that we will use in the hospital and the first few days, but after that it will be all cloth! We are going to do a combination of prefolds +covers and probably pocket diapers. And we are just going to was them ourselves to save even more money. We weren't huge on the poo diapers either, but if you get a diaper sprayer by the time your baby is on solids then it helps. If you breastfeed you can just put those straight in the wash and the poo will rinse out. I watched a bunch or videos and did about a week of research so I feel pretty good about it.

We also took our first birthing class this weekend and a car seat class which was pretty cool, learned a lot about safety which was good. And soon I will have to take the glucose test too, but mine is 3hrs so not looking forward to it.


----------



## luna_19

weird, maybe it's just doctor preference if they send you for the 1 or 3 hour test...


----------



## whittnie117

I have a three hour test as well coming up. Which is not good for me because I have to fast for 12 hours and then go for the test. I get real nauseous if I don't eat. I hope I get through it without throwing up!! 

Today is Sunday, but I'll post a pic in the next day or so. I don't feel like getting out of my pajama dress, lol.


----------



## luna_19

ooh I almost forgot about picture day!
here's my 26 week shot :)


----------



## wantb502

I have my glucose tolerance test on the 28th. I believe I do 1 hour and if I fail, then I get to do the 3 hour. I really hope I pass! I can imagine not eating!

Here's my Sunday bump day photo... I'm feeling ultra big today. Waddled when we went for a walk but it was probably because I did 3 hours of yard work and cleaned the house for 4 hours! I'm whooped.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## The Alchemist

You ladies are making me feel like a horrible mom for not having had done my 1hr gtt lol. I know I gotta, but I'm feeling too achy. That's no excuse though. I just hate driving all the way to the hospital and wait. Bleh...

Mama - I won't know the status of my placenta until my next scan, which is in September during my 28th week. So...I don't even know if it's moved higher or still the same. Hoping it moves up high enough to avoid a c/s.

So hers my Sunday bump day pic. I did wake up felling itchy on my tummy. IM growing and stretching I guess.
 



Attached Files:







20130804_172855-1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## The Alchemist

Oops, forgot I was holding a sandwich in that pic lol. I was eating while taking a selfie.


----------



## berniegroves

I hope all of your glucose tests go well and come back clear. We don't get them as standard in the UK, so they're only given if sugar is found in your pee sample. I'm glad really as don't fancy not eating for that long!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies....sorry to hear about all the complications some of you are having. FX everything works out great :hugs:

Ill post my bump sometime this week. UGH, sooooo exhausted. Im so glad we only have one more weekend car trip. After that Im hibernating until this baby gets here. My feet swell so bad when Im int he car that long. But the wedding and seeing friends was nice, so I shouldnt complain.

I have my 1 hr glucose test next week, if I fail that then I take the 3 hr one. Im really hoping I pass. OH & I both have got diabetes in the family (although neither of us do) so Im hoping everythings ok. 

I told the office Im not working late this week or this weekend. We could use the money, but I really have to stop pushing myself so hard. Im getting so tired by the afternoon that I dont want to exercise or do anything. Im starting to feel bad about that. Soooo, just my regular 40 hr week this week. And more exercise. 

So whats everyones opinion on 27 weeks....am I considered 3rd tri at 27 or 28 weeks? Thanks :)


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I remembered to do a picture! I didn't realize I hadn't been taking any pictures at all along the way. This one is from Saturday we had a wedding to go to. I think my husband has some from Sunday but I will have to bug him for them.

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20130803_190946_zps83f1fdc4.jpg

We are at 26 WEEKS! Just 98 days to go! 

I have my 1 hour glucose test on Wednesday. I guess I have to read up on my instructions so I don't mess it up!

I think we have settled on Kaylee Sue. My OH's grandmother helped raise him and her name was Linda Kay. My dad is Raymond Lavern and Sue is my mother and OH mom's middle name. 

I know I won't be passing on Raymond or Lavern and I feel bad because my dad got jipped with 2 girls. Lee is a shortening for Lavern so I am telling him that part is for him.

Husband likes it and I like it just not sure we are telling everyone yet. Everyone has to have an opinion!

Alchemist- That sandwich is making me hungry! How long till lunch time??


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

P.S. How is there NOT a Hungry feeling?


----------



## wantb502

27 week is third trimester in my book!


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - write you've been working like crazy! It's time you take it easy as you're officially in third trimester (in my book too). Who knows how third trimester will treat you! 

Cowgirl - that was a tuna sandwich and yep, it was good. I ate that half sandwich as early dinner and then I ate a full meal for actual dinner lol. My appetite has increased in the last week, yikes! My cravings has changed from fruits + veg to full on cookies, cakes and pastries. Holy moly....my butt's gonna get big! Love your bump btw and your smile is priceless :D


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks ladies.....I havent had a TMI question for awhile, so here it goes:

Ive read some things that checking your cervix is a no-no...(Im not doing it, nor do I plan on it) HOWEVER....Im at that beached whale stage where vaginal sex is slightly uncomfortable, so OH and I...ahem....are finding other ways to satisfy my serious need for sex lol. So...not to sound like a 16 yr old girl, but...its ok if he fingers me right? What is the difference between that and checking your cervix? Does the cervix sit higher? Or should we just....keep it on the outside? :haha:

I feel like a complete fool for even asking, but, I certainly dont want to continue to do anything thats going to be harmful. The doctors always said (sex wise) as long as Im comfortable we're ok until she says otherwise....but, we didnt get very specific. 

Dont laugh too hard at me, but I need your advice :)


----------



## luna_19

Your cervix is way higher, it's pretty much impossible to.find it unless you're really way up there


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin: Well at least you guys are doing sexual things. My husband is too scared to do anything. I don't think a finger is bad as long as it's clean. The midwife told me sex is not bad, just stop if you see blood. If you scared of him touching the cervix, maybe he shouldn't go so deep. Or have you thought about using vibrators? 

Nice bumps everybody. I will post mine later today. I was so busy yesterday doing that dang 3hr glucose test then I took a lonnng well deserved nap. Then I had to take my son to the mall to fill out job applications, then I went grocery shopping, then I cleaned up a little. And I also tried to catch up on my tv shows that I have tivo'd, like "Dexter." A couple of my blood test results are posted on my Doctor's website. My dang iron level dropped so I know I will be hearing from my Doctor soon regarding that, other than that, I'm still waiting on the 3hr glucose results.


----------



## missjenn

Hey Rockin...are you sure you might just not need some lubricant. And the "teenage" (lol).....stuff is fine for sure! Who told you that checking your cervix was not a good thing in pregnancy...I never heard that before.....I check it every now and then just out of curiosity on where it is sitting and such. Also...sex is a healthy part of pregnancy...if it's okay for the main attraction then it's okay for the smaller ones :).


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> I have my glucose tolerance test on the 28th. I believe I do 1 hour and if I fail, then I get to do the 3 hour. I really hope I pass! I can imagine not eating!
> 
> Here's my Sunday bump day photo... I'm feeling ultra big today. Waddled when we went for a walk but it was probably because I did 3 hours of yard work and cleaned the house for 4 hours! I'm whooped.

Nice bump and you are definitely growing. Is that the baby's room? I love that painted tree.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> I have my glucose tolerance test on the 28th. I believe I do 1 hour and if I fail, then I get to do the 3 hour. I really hope I pass! I can imagine not eating!
> 
> Here's my Sunday bump day photo... I'm feeling ultra big today. Waddled when we went for a walk but it was probably because I did 3 hours of yard work and cleaned the house for 4 hours! I'm whooped.

Super cute pic!!!!


----------



## missjenn

Co_Cowgirl said:


> I remembered to do a picture! I didn't realize I hadn't been taking any pictures at all along the way. This one is from Saturday we had a wedding to go to. I think my husband has some from Sunday but I will have to bug him for them.
> 
> https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20130803_190946_zps83f1fdc4.jpg
> 
> We are at 26 WEEKS! Just 98 days to go!
> 
> I have my 1 hour glucose test on Wednesday. I guess I have to read up on my instructions so I don't mess it up!
> 
> I think we have settled on Kaylee Sue. My OH's grandmother helped raise him and her name was Linda Kay. My dad is Raymond Lavern and Sue is my mother and OH mom's middle name.
> 
> I know I won't be passing on Raymond or Lavern and I feel bad because my dad got jipped with 2 girls. Lee is a shortening for Lavern so I am telling him that part is for him.
> 
> Husband likes it and I like it just not sure we are telling everyone yet. Everyone has to have an opinion!
> 
> Alchemist- That sandwich is making me hungry! How long till lunch time??

Cute pic and I love the dress!


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> You ladies are making me feel like a horrible mom for not having had done my 1hr gtt lol. I know I gotta, but I'm feeling too achy. That's no excuse though. I just hate driving all the way to the hospital and wait. Bleh...
> 
> Mama - I won't know the status of my placenta until my next scan, which is in September during my 28th week. So...I don't even know if it's moved higher or still the same. Hoping it moves up high enough to avoid a c/s.
> 
> So hers my Sunday bump day pic. I did wake up felling itchy on my tummy. IM growing and stretching I guess.

lol...cute pic...the sandwich is hilarious! I am getting the tummy itch too!


----------



## luna_19

great pic cowgirl :)

I've heard you just aren't supposed to check your cervix after your water breaks because of the chance of infection. I used to check mine every time I got out of the shower since it was my most reliable fertile sign but haven't once since my bfp.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Cowgirl- LOOOOVE the pic, you look sooooo happy

Jenn- your line about main attractions and smaller ones literally made me LOL! Thanks :)

Mama- Im not too worried about it being too deep I think I was just confused about what was safe, lol. I havent been able to use a vibrator since like...22 or 23 weeks, it just feels weird now, lol. But thanks for the suggestion!


Thanks for the input ladies....its not really a matter of lube :blush: thats never really been a problem, especially now, and Im not worried about going too deep...fingers, weiners...meh whatever, but had just read somewhere that checking your cervix was bad and so of course I was like...how is that any different than sex. I think I got all flustered over nothing. 

Now Im going to go home and throw myself at OH since Im worry free. You guys are the best!


----------



## luna_19

wantb was it you that was having a hard time finding bras? I went to try to find something cheap at Wal Mart today and they had absolutely nothing in a 34DD BUT then I was looking online and put my measurements into a bra size calculator and it said I need a 34DDD :wacko: which I'm pretty sure doesn't even exist unless I pay like $50 for a bra :( maybe I should just get some sports bras or something....


----------



## mama.luv

lol @ Rockin, get em girl :) I'm so jealous, I haven't had sex in 6 months. I told my hubby that he better be ready cause after I have these babies, I'm going to be like a porn star :) :)


----------



## wantb502

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Cowgirl- LOOOOVE the pic, you look sooooo happy
> 
> Jenn- your line about main attractions and smaller ones literally made me LOL! Thanks :)
> 
> Mama- Im not too worried about it being too deep I think I was just confused about what was safe, lol. I havent been able to use a vibrator since like...22 or 23 weeks, it just feels weird now, lol. But thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input ladies....its not really a matter of lube :blush: thats never really been a problem, especially now, and Im not worried about going too deep...fingers, weiners...meh whatever, but had just read somewhere that checking your cervix was bad and so of course I was like...how is that any different than sex. I think I got all flustered over nothing.
> 
> Now Im going to go home and throw myself at OH since Im worry free. You guys are the best!

 So I think in a real cervical check you actually push your finger around the cervix and up into it to see if it is open. Some people check cervical positioning and openness when trying to conceive. I think to check the opening is a definite no no because you do not want to severely disrupt the mucus plug. I think once you are pregnant, your cervix sits higher too. I would say go for some hand action. Its nice to switch it up every once in a while. Just make sure he does scrape you cervix or go too deep. It can cause irritation and make sure he washes his hands first! ALWAYS make sure he washes his hands first...even when NOT pregnant!


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - I know you shouldn't check your cervix after your waters have broken because of infection. I've always been told that sex is perfectly safe and only to stop if there is any bleeding. 
My DH hasn't had any for six months now!! My morning sickness was so bad there was no way anything was going to happen. My sex drive has disappeared totally and combined with it being so hot here he just hasn't stood a chance. Our bedroom has been 32 degrees most nights. 
Poor DH! 

Lovely bump pics everyone!! 

Oh and I think 27 weeks is third trimester!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh man...I think since we found out we're pregnant, we've only done the shbang just twice. But fortunately, he doesn't bug me about it. 

These days, we sleep in separate rooms because he's got lower back problems plus allergies. He can't sleep in our bedroom on our king matress,,it's not firm enough for him. So he's been sleeping in the baby's room. And it might be this way for a while. When baby #2 comes along, I will have to sleep in the baby's room while dd sleeps with daddy. And if we want to have sex, we gotta take it out in the living room lol.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I am glad I am not the only one who had their sex drive dive! Everyone said that pregnancy sex is suppose to be great but since I have gotten pregnant I have no sex drive at all! Poor DH!

I was just happy that I didn't have to go dress shopping the day of the wedding. My husband was the officiate and I hadn't thought about that I was going to need a dress. Nothing was fitting and then I found that dress in the back of my closet!


----------



## mama.luv

24wk1d bump pic I took today in the bathroom at work :)
 



Attached Files:







20130805_111308-1.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wantb502

Phew! I'm glad I'm not the only one too! 
We still DTD about once a week, but it's not me initiating. I'd rather sleep! I was a hornball before I got pregnant and wanted like 1-2 a day, but the drive has crashed and burned. I feel awkward and big and tired especially after working long days. I know he's been barking up this tree for a couple of days now... He may get lucky;)


----------



## The Alchemist

Holy moly. I have major sweet tooth 10 o clock at night so I made brownie in a mug. I need help, ha!


----------



## mama.luv

lol, I was bad earlier and had a chocolate donut at work. It's almost midnight and I had the munchies so I ate some greek yogurt :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - at least that is low calorie and healthful. I ate again after that brownie. I had soup. My cravings and appetite has totally changed drastically. I have a whole watermelon I haven't bothered to eat. That was what I used to crave. Now, it's just sitting beside the fridge all lonely while I cheat on it with brownies and other bad sweets lmao


----------



## missjenn

So excited to be here today!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







557939_10153121140160093_633704532_n.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6









972096_10153121141435093_1946154898_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









1003178_10153121141430093_2140314929_n.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Miss Jenn- YOU ARE ADORABLE!!!! You look so happy! 7 months, sooooo exciting. One more week for me :)

Mama- GORGEOUS! You look fantastic!

Thanks for all the sex advice ladies! My sex drive was nonexistent until about 18 weeks, ever since then....i cannot get enough. OH this weekend was like....hon, I love you, but I cant go that many times in one day, lol...whoops :blush: I feel like a teenage boy. Im just going to enjoy it while it lasts because Im sure once the baby gets here, it will be gone again. 

So 27 weeks today, 3rd tri!!!! Ill post my bump tonight. Im starting to get nervous!!!


----------



## missjenn

Thanks lady!

Happy third trimester!!! :thumbup: Can't wait to see your first bump pic!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - you always look so beaming happy and down right gorgeous in your pics! 

Rockin - man I wish my sex drive was like a teenage boy! Cuz at this point, I'm feeling so bad for OH. And he probably won't get some lovin after the baby gets here either. Last pregnancy, we tried having sex 4 weeks pp, but it hurt sooo bad. Felt like there was a cut inside my vaginal canal. Come to find, we weren't able to do it until 3rd month post partum. I'm just happy he's not pushy at all and is very understanding about my pregnancy.

I'm not sure what I will do today. I did plan from last night to go grocery shopping, but I kinda woke up feeling lazy. I really want to do online shopping though for some baby things. And myself too. Oh, I got me those raspberry leaf tea. I noticed after drinking (just a cup a day), I get bh a lot. So I guess it does work. I think I'll increase to 2cups a day at 8 months and then 3 by 9 months.


----------



## mama.luv

Happy 3rd trimester ladies!!! 

Do any of you guys play music by your belly for the baby? I tried it this morning on my way to work. I put on Pandora and set the station to the Rockabye Baby station, and I swear that station was going to put me to sleep. But the songs were cute because they basically made 80's songs into lullabies..lol. I'm going to try it tonight because these babies are active at night, so I want to get them tired :)


----------



## missjenn

I havent done that yet but now Im going too!

One cool thing I have been doing....turning the lights off at night...laying on my back...shine a light on my belly and he moves every time!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh I forgot about playing music for lo inside! I did it with my dd. I played relaxation music for her. I think for this boy, I'm going for classical.


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist: Try the Rockabye Baby Station on Pandora, they were playing some classical music too. I will try out the relaxation station too, I can have both stations shuffle tonight.

MissJenn: I would try using the light but my little ones are already active, well at least the boy, so I want them to rest at night :)


----------



## wantb502

What do BH feel like? I don't think I've had any yet... That I know of at least. I get cramping but I'm pretty sure it's RLP because its only when I'm on the move.


----------



## missjenn

Oh, I forgot to mention...we had our annual family reunion this weekend and all of the ladies on my fathers side of the family through me a surprise baby shower! It was so awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Alchemist: Try the Rockabye Baby Station on Pandora, they were playing some classical music too. I will try out the relaxation station too, I can have both stations shuffle tonight.
> 
> MissJenn: I would try using the light but my little ones are already active, well at least the boy, so I want them to rest at night :)

I meant to ask you....the inside of my belly feels so crammed in right now....what does it feel like carrying two?


----------



## mama.luv

MissJenn: It doesn't really feel crammed yet because I'm 24wks. My boy is on my right side and I feel him all of the time. My girl is blocked by an anterior placenta, so I don't really feel her. I can't even imagine how my belly is going to feel at 28wks. Are you feeling a lot of kicks?


----------



## mama.luv

wantb502 said:


> What do BH feel like? I don't think I've had any yet... That I know of at least. I get cramping but I'm pretty sure it's RLP because its only when I'm on the move.

I still don't know if I get them or not. They say it feels like the baby is balling up. I get that feeling like 5 times a day, so I don't know. Since I don't know if they are BH or not, I just make sure I don't feel it no more than 6 times an hour.


----------



## berniegroves

I didn't have any braxton hicks with my DD, but I have had them this time. My stomach goes rock hard. Only lasts for a minute or so. I've heard they get stronger with each pregnancy. 

Miss jenn - you always look adorable in your pictures!!! Your bump is fab!! 

Alchemist - I'm the same, no sex drive. And whilst sex didn't hurt after DD I was just too exhausted! Lol! 

I had my 27 week midwife appointment today. All went well which is good. They took some blood and totally messed up both of my arms as I have teeny veins. So that was a bummer as I now have huge bruises. I won't see the midwife again until 34 weeks which seems ages away. Only 3 more check-ups with her until my due date! Eek!


----------



## luna_19

great pic missjen :)


----------



## mama.luv

Ugh I'm so irritated today at work. There's so many people sick and I feel like I'm going to get sick from them. This morning, this woman had the worst diarrhea ever to the point where it stunk up the whole hallway. Then when she walked around, the smell just followed her like she pooped in her pants. Luckily she went home sick cause obviously she had some type of stomach virus. Then another woman comes into work late telling everybody that she is sick with bronchitis. She has been coughing up a storm, then she had the nerve to come to me and say "I know I'm coughing a lot, but I have bronchitis and it's not contagious" :saywhat: I think I'm going to tell my Doctor to take me off of work when I see her next week cause this is ridiculous. I'm always tired and sore, and I have to deal with all of these people and their germs. And that's just co-workers, I haven't even included the clients I have to see on a daily basis. Sorry for the rant, I had to vent.


----------



## wantb502

mama.luv said:


> wantb502 said:
> 
> 
> What do BH feel like? I don't think I've had any yet... That I know of at least. I get cramping but I'm pretty sure it's RLP because its only when I'm on the move.
> 
> I still don't know if I get them or not. They say it feels like the baby is balling up. I get that feeling like 5 times a day, so I don't know. Since I don't know if they are BH or not, I just make sure I don't feel it no more than 6 times an hour.Click to expand...

LO balls up a about once or twice a day but it really is him balling up because I can see him and my uterus lumped to one side. It will be soft of te other side at the same time. I guess it's BH if the whole uterus feels balled up?!? Does it hurt?


----------



## wantb502

My discharge has ramped up again! I was able to get away with not wearing liners for a couple of weeks, but the last two days is like a faucet! Yuck i hate it.

Mama: sorry about the sickies at work. Sometime people at work gross me out more than my sick patients!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

My LO is always balled up on one side in the mornings. I can grab husbands hand and point out where she is. 

I have tightness and pain in the top of my belly. I rub and hold that and people tend to grab there thinking they are going to feel my daughter! She is always hanging out low.


----------



## mama.luv

Want: It doesn't hurt me when I feel the balling up. And I feel the same as you, the ball is just on one side at a time. I do feel a little pressure when it happens though.


----------



## The Alchemist

My Lil man has been balling up. And lately, I've been having lots of bh and it's annoying sometimes. I have just started drinking the red raspberry leaf tea also. Having bh + full bladder is not very comfortable. 

Aa for discharge, I seem to get a lot in certain times of the day, mostly in the morning and then lots at night while I sleep. It's so yucky of a feeling. Hate feeling wet and moisty down there, especially when I'm out doing something. If I'm out too long and can't change or wash myself, then I get all itchy. Ugh...so gross...

So I got crazy in the kitchen again. I got possessed or something beside I made a batch of chocolate chips cookie dough from scratch. Baked 6 for today for myself and OH and dd. I made little balls from the remaining dough and froze it for baking other times. Sigh....sweetness.


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist: Now what exactly does a BH contraction feel like? I'm trying to figure out if I'm having them or not. Chocolate chip cookies sound soooo good right about now.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - it feels like what the description says, tightening of the uterus. All of it. It gets hard and then subsides. Okay, tmi test, but if you wanna feel how it is, play with itself until you orgasm and that will bring the bh. Sorry, that's the only method I can think of if anyone wanna know lol. You will for sure experience bh by masturbating. Actually, you don't even have to orgasm. Sexual excitement will bring it on.


----------



## The Alchemist

And my cookies were a winner! OH and friends (came over a minute ago) loved it. :D proud momma! Anybody wants the recipe, I'll give.


----------



## wantb502

Well then I've probably felt them. After sex, I always have to reposition because of slight cramping. It doesn't hurt, just uncomfortable. I hear that masterbation is really good to get you ready for labor probably because it gets those muscles working like the tea! The last month or so, all of us will be drinking tea while enjoying our own company! Hahahha! Multitasking for the baby's sake!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I wish I could figure out how to post more than one picture from my phone in one post. Oh well. Here I am at 23 weeks. So it was a month ago.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

And here's my picture from today! 27 weeks! 3rd tri! I cannot believe the difference :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist: Well when I'm sexually aroused after looking at porn, I don't get cramps but my heart feels like it's racing. I'm too nervous now to have an orgasm, dont want to go into labor. Yes, I would like the recipe for the cookies :)

Rockin: I see a difference, it seems like your belly is a little pointy now. You still have a nice bump :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - oh yeah? If you're scared, dint doit. Sooner or later, you'll know how bh feels like. Your tummy will go all hard. 

Ok, so you want the cookie recipe, any of you can steal it:

What you'll need:
1/2 c regular white sugar
2 c brown sugar
2 sticks soft, room temp butter (unsalted)
2 tsp vanilla extract
2 eggs
2 tsp baking soda (or 1 and half tsp)
2 1/2 c all-purpose flour (I used wheat flour instead)
2 c chocolate chips (or a c more if you like it with lots of choco chips)

In a large bowl, cream the butter and both kinds of sugar together until it looks creamy. After that, beat the 2 eggs and add the vanilla. Then pour the eggs+ vanilla in your creamy butter/sugar mixture and mix thoroughly. 

Second bowl, mix your flour and the baking soda together. I sift the flour into the creamy batter. Mix, mix, mix. Then stir in your chocolate chips or whatever you want in it. 

I should have mentioned to pre-heat oven to 350 degrees. You bake on a cookie sheet. I didn't have any so I lined aluminum foil on a pizza pan. 

It's better to put the dough in the fridge for at least an hour. After that, take it out and make walnut size balls and put them on the sheets/foil 2 inches apart. If you want a bigger cookie, make a bigger ball. I kinda press down just a little on it because I like my cookie flat. Okay, so you bake for 8-10 minutes. For my oven, it took 11 minutes. It should be crispy and golden on the border and soft towards the middle. If you like it hard, bake a minute or 2 longer. Here's the thing, once it's done, take the cookies out and remove the cookies by picking up the foil or sheet immediately or else they will continue to cook. Set aside for a couple of minutes. These are suppose to be soft abbr chewy cookies.

Hope my instructions made sense!


----------



## luna_19

I haven't had any bh yet even after an orgasm :shrug:


----------



## whittnie117

Oh my so many posts. I'll have to go back and read everything. 

I get bh sometimes while I'm out. Never after orgasm, but I do feel them when I am up and about. My whole tummy get super tight and rock hard. OH doesn't understand and kind of gets irritated at me when it happens because I start feeling nauseous and end up wanting to go home. I also feel baby balling up, but because I'm so big anyhow, I haven't actually seen my stomach move. am sure I may further along. But I can feel him if I put my hand where he's balled up. It'a pretty cool. 

So, funny story about hormones. I have become extremely protective of my food. I feel so silly. I got absolutely giddy with laughter when they made potroast and gave me my portion. I was so happy. Then the next day we went to the store and I picked up a frozen pie. When the bagger put it in the bag sideways and left it that way I got really upset because I felt he mistreated my FROZEN pie. So I rescued it and put it in it's normal position. THEN, my hubby joked a little too long about not coming with me to get food because I couldn't make up my mind and when I did I 'took to long, so soddy' he said. He was obviously joking, but made me cry hard. Silly hormones. Situations are so stupid. 

Mama, people can be so inconsiderate of others. Coming into a place of work sick is not cool. You don't know who has a low immune system for one reason or another. And subjecting a pregnant woman to possibly getting sick is just cruel because we can't do anything about it. I was sick with a cold for two months when I first got pregnant. It was horrible. At least I think it was a cold. Could have been bronchitis. Hopefully you don't get sick.

Also, everyone's bumps look awesome. We'll have to do a before and after pics when we all get close to our due dates. Rockin, there's an obvious difference there. Me, I still just feel fat, but I can feel the hardness of the uterus just below the fat near the front of the belly. Maybe tmi about fat, but oh well. But I only feel it like that when standing up. When I'm laying down I just fell my fat =P But I'm sure it is just because I'm more relaxed. But I know he's close to the front because I feel his kicking through the skin.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> And here's my picture from today! 27 weeks! 3rd tri! I cannot believe the difference :)

Wow!! This is my favorite bump pic of you so far! Love it girl! You are definitely rocking it!


----------



## missjenn

I don't think I have felt any BH yet...and I have had orgasms....maybe in upcoming weeks......


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Ugh I'm so irritated today at work. There's so many people sick and I feel like I'm going to get sick from them. This morning, this woman had the worst diarrhea ever to the point where it stunk up the whole hallway. Then when she walked around, the smell just followed her like she pooped in her pants. Luckily she went home sick cause obviously she had some type of stomach virus. Then another woman comes into work late telling everybody that she is sick with bronchitis. She has been coughing up a storm, then she had the nerve to come to me and say "I know I'm coughing a lot, but I have bronchitis and it's not contagious" :saywhat: I think I'm going to tell my Doctor to take me off of work when I see her next week cause this is ridiculous. I'm always tired and sore, and I have to deal with all of these people and their germs. And that's just co-workers, I haven't even included the clients I have to see on a daily basis. Sorry for the rant, I had to vent.

Hope everything works out for you! Sucks to be around sick people when you are pregnant...annoying too!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

No BH yet for me either....and plenty of orgasms lol. Im keeping my fingers crossed that if they happen they wait until later! They dont sound very fun :(

Im still amazed at the difference in my bump, Im feeling very big lately and Ive noticed I need new pants...I like the full bump coverage :haha: andIm having a hard time getting the pants I have now to do that. I guess I might just have to do without, but I dont like the low rise ones, they feel uncomfortable to me. 

Im seriously craving cookies lately. I havent caved in except for once when I had 3 birthday cake oreos....but its KILLING ME!!! Sometimes Im soooooo hungry and then I try and eat and I get full super fast


----------



## missjenn

What are these "Birthday Cake" oreos?


----------



## wantb502

I like the full belly coverage too. I have a pair of maternity gap jeans as loved them except now they have the semi panel and its cuts into my baby. Makes him wiggle and squirm everywhere and he balls up...definitely not comfortable for several hours. Thinking about biting the bullet and buying another pair. I may go to a consignment store first.


----------



## mama.luv

Want: I don't know if you are an ebay shopper but I found some used motherhood maternity jean shorts on there for $7, and I love them. You should check out ebay.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I have been finding most of my maternity pants at Goodwill!

Does everyone have their nursery colors picked out? I am planning on having a painting party this weekend and I am still not sure on my colors!


----------



## The Alchemist

Cowgirl - no wall painting will be done for us. I think we're just going to get those wall stickers. They're so cute and comes in themes.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> What are these "Birthday Cake" oreos?

HAHAHAH theyre delicious!!! I LOVE cake, like...a lot. OH found Oreos that have sprinkles in the creme in the middle and the outside cookie is vanilla instead of chocolate. Theyre amazing! They came out for Oreos 100th bday and my enjoyment apparently :happydance:

I totally forgot to ask you....how was your surprise shower???



wantb502 said:


> I like the full belly coverage too. I have a pair of maternity gap jeans as loved them except now they have the semi panel and its cuts into my baby. Makes him wiggle and squirm everywhere and he balls up...definitely not comfortable for several hours. Thinking about biting the bullet and buying another pair. I may go to a consignment store first.

EXACTLY! I hate them cutting into my stomach....and Ive gotten ALL my maternity pants at thrift stores!



Co_Cowgirl said:



> I have been finding most of my maternity pants at Goodwill!
> 
> Does everyone have their nursery colors picked out? I am planning on having a painting party this weekend and I am still not sure on my colors!

I love Goodwill for maternity pants, theyre harder for shirts (at least by me) but Ive had great luck with my pants.
The babys room in the townhouse we moved into was already painted a pretty blue, so we're leaving it and decorating hopefully after the babyshower....Im kind of liking Dr Seuss (and OH and I are constant readers) so, it seems to fit, so probably Ill go red, blue, gray themed. Ill post pics once we get it all set....but itll be a bit, lol.


----------



## luna_19

our spare bedroom was already a really light green so I just left that and I painted a mural on one wall. The nursery colors are going to be red, black and white :)

Someone pointed out to me that it's hard to tell how big my belly is when I take such close up pics so here's a full body shot


also super excited that I found a used ergo carrier with infant insert for $75! (they are $145 new here). I picked it up today and tested it out with a teddy bear just for fun :haha:


----------



## wantb502

Luna: nice sleeve man! I'd love to see an up close shot of it!

Cowgirl: I painted the nursery about 12 weeks ago! I get super anxious about things not getting done and I knew DH is a horrible painter so I thought it would be best to do it before I couldn't! We did 3 tan walls and one chocolate brown. I got a white crib, chocolate glider/recliner, and painted a dresser green and a bookshelf red/orange. I have one more coat for the bookshelf. Last but not least I need to sewig a crib skirt, changing pad cover, and a pillow or the glider and hang the pictures and we should be good to go! 

FYI: I checked my insurance today and if you guys haven't done so, here in the US, insurances are starting to cover very nice breast pumps. I'm getting a Medela in style 100% covered by united healthcare! Check it out if you haven't yet!


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - thanks for that insurance news! I'm gonna give a call to my insurance and see if they cover breast pumps. 

Well I went for a prenatal massage today! Boy oh boy, did it feel good. I think I'm saving that masseuse. She had godly hands. I actually snored! Had to give her a nice tip. It was excellent massage, combination of Swedish and deep tissue. I've been having knots all over my traps and my neck. 

Luna - us love to see your sleeve up close too! I love tats and plan on tatting myself later. First tat will represent my children.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Something to do with the new health care act that they have to offer some kind of coverage. My cousin said that she can apply for her breast pump until AFTER the baby has arrived though so it will be about a month delay before she will actually have the breast pump. 

For me I only have one In-Health Care provider and they can't confirm if they can offer me a breast pump. Still working on it!

I went and took my Glucose test today. For those of you that haven't done it my one hour tasted like a large melted Otter Pump - Orange Flavor.

For the nursery I was convinced that I wanted grey with white trim. I went and got all of my samples and had my colors picked out. Then I seen a room painted like that on one of the baby shows on T.V. and I HATED IT. I think I am going with a really light yellow. I have to paint it because it was the "man cave". So the room was literally painted a dark brown all walls and the ceiling. It is a very depressing room!


----------



## mama.luv

When I was in the Baby Care Basics class the other day, I asked about the free breast pumps and they said they give free Medela manual pumps. I think I need an electric one.


----------



## mama.luv

Luna: I love the painted tree, I wish we can do something like that but our little ones are going to share a room with their big sister, so we are not going to decorate....boooo.


----------



## whittnie117

We are painting the room a light brown to match ours. We figure it will be an easier transition when he is ready to transfer rooms. We have bright orange jungle theme that we got from Babies R Us for half off and all its accessories. So it will match the walls too. We also have some wall decals we can use if we find that we want to.


----------



## mama.luv

You guys are going to have some nice baby rooms. When I had my son, I decorated his room with Winnie the Pooh everything. I love all of the ideas that you guys are coming up with.


----------



## Murmers0110

I got a free double electric medela pump through my insurance (aetna). It was very easy. They did all the work for me I just had to look at the supply companies and choose which pump I wanted.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I also get an electric pump covered. I go for my next appt Tuesday and will get a referral from the doctor then! I also have my glucose test :wacko: Im nervous about it, but, oh well. 

Im starting to sleep like I did in 1st tri again! I fell asleep at 845 last night and overslept my 530 alarm until 615!!! I am dragging today. What gives? Is my body just tired? I DO NOT want these last couple months to feel like the first couple. :(


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I am sleeping around 10 - 11 hours a day and still wake up feeling exhausted! 

Trust me Rockin I was really worried about my glucose test but it wasn't really that bad. I hate needles and they lost the needle out of my arm so they had to try again and it still wasn't that bad.

My problem is I am usually pretty indecisive and it is not getting any better with the baby coming. My mom is pretty frustrated with me that I don't want a themed room. I said if it is cute it is in and she HATES that. She has even called my sister to see if my sister can pressure me into something.

But I really want to have the baby's room done before the baby party so I have 3 weeks and it HAS to be done.


----------



## The Alchemist

I wish I could sleep that long. With a toddler, I get 6-8 hrs. I'm gonna feel dead with baby #2. Dd1's bedtime is @ 8-8:30pm. After she sleeps, the time I have thereafter is cleaning time, then extra me time. Then I sleep around 11 or 12. Think I've become immune to feeling tired. I advise you ladies especially ftm to take advantage of any free time to atty least get a power nap. Every single mother, especially mil, had told me the same when I was pregnant with dd, but I didn't follow it and it bit me in the ass after she was born. You never know how your baby will sleep. Sttn or frequent wake ups like dd? Naps are absolutely essential!


----------



## mama.luv

I wish I could sleep 10-11 hours a day. I usually go to bed around 11pm and have to get up at 6am for work. I take a nap during lunch everyday, which is about 45min. Once I go on maternity leave, I am going to take advantage of that time to get some rest. 

Do you guys find that your water taste funny at times? I bought a gallon jug of Sparkletts to drink at work and I swear it taste like some chemicals or plastic is in it. I'm trying to figure out the taste. I don't want to drink it cause I'm nervous something will happen to me. I usually put lemon in my water but I forgot my dang lemons at home. Grrrrr


----------



## luna_19

I've really been off the taste of water since my first tri, I can drink it really cold or else I've been drinking flavored sparkling water. 

Cowgirl I can't believe your family would be pressuring you about something so stupid as a nursery theme! I say just do whatever you want :)

here's the main part of my sleeve, it's based on the Trees series of paintings by Mark Ryden

the upper part is something my artist and I designed based on my favorite series of books


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - certain brands do taste like there are chemicals in it, I noticed that even before I got pregnant. I drink smart water or other brands that have been vaporized. I forgot they call it but it's explained on the bottle. And because California has one of the worst water system full of contaminants, I've installed the water filter in the sink. And then I fill my container with filter on it with that filtered water. I dunno...i super filtered my water twice because I am really paranoid withwhat's in it. 

Luna - super vibrant and awesome tattoos you've got!


----------



## berniegroves

I agree with Alchemist - take every opportunity you can for naps/sleep. I wish I had more time to sleep but DD keeps me busy all day and then I have to try and get other stuff done once she is in bed so don't end up sleeping until 11 or12. 
I am exhausted. Lol!


----------



## The Alchemist

Bernie - lol, we gave the same bedtime! but my dd wake up times are all wack.sometimes its 6:30. Other mornings, it's 7. Latest ever, which is rare, is 9.average time is 8. At least she naps and goes to bed really well.


----------



## missjenn

Hey ladies....its been a long day. I was in the hospital for 6 hours this morning...went in at 7:30am. I had a super sore spot above my belly button to the left...and just below my breast bone. It was intense and lasted all night long...so when I woke up this morning and pushed in on that spot it felt like a hard rock and was painful to touch. So I went in to get it checked. 

They put me on a monitor for about 30 minutes and everything was fine with the baby....I figured it was because he was moving alot and I had no worries there....they did tests and bloodwork on the liver to check for preclampsia and a stomach ulcer. The preclampsia came back clear but its two weeks for the results for the ulcer. If its not an ulcer the dr said it could just be severe inflammation from all of my acid reflux and heart burn. They gave me a prescription for Ran omeprazole 20 mg to help with ulcer and acid reflux. I'm really nervous about taking it.

I also hope that this pain is nothing to do with my spleen....I asked her and she just kind of dismissed it....I hate taking prescription meds but nothing else has worked and the burning in my chest has become unbearable. 

I took one of the pills for tonight to see how it goes.


----------



## mama.luv

Jenn sorry to hear that, I hope you are feeling better. It's never fun being in the hospital that long not knowing what is wrong. Just relax. Did they put you on bed rest?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Jenn, so glad you got checked out! That must have been scary. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: jen, glad everything looks ok


----------



## wantb502

Murmers0110 said:


> I got a free double electric medela pump through my insurance (aetna). It was very easy. They did all the work for me I just had to look at the supply companies and choose which pump I wanted.

Same one for me too! My insurance company won't process the claim until 5 days before my due date or when he is born.


----------



## wantb502

luna_19 said:


> I've really been off the taste of water since my first tri, I can drink it really cold or else I've been drinking flavored sparkling water.
> 
> Cowgirl I can't believe your family would be pressuring you about something so stupid as a nursery theme! I say just do whatever you want :)
> 
> here's the main part of my sleeve, it's based on the Trees series of paintings by Mark Ryden
> View attachment 654973
> 
> the upper part is something my artist and I designed based on my favorite series of books
> View attachment 654969
> 
> View attachment 654971
> 
> View attachment 654967

Luna: freakin' awesome tats! I love that they are so different! Makes me want more!


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn: I bet it is the reflux and inflammation. Your spleen is on the left. I wouldn't worry about that so much. I hope you feel better:(


----------



## missjenn

Thanks girls! No bed rest for this girl and the crappy part is that my job is in another province so I have two hours of driving every day on top of the full work day hours...not to mention the money I spend on gas...eeek...hurry up maternity leave! 

The top of my stomach is still super sore....especially when I though it...I wish I knew what the issue is exactly. If its still the same next Tues when i go for my monthly appt then I will be going for a scan of the stomach. 

Rockin, I have my GD testing on Tues too.


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn: I totally read your post wrong and I thought your pain was on the right. I still wouldn't worry too much about your spleen... I wish I would go away! I'm sorry you are in pain.


----------



## mama.luv

Man are you guys getting leg cramps/charlie horse while you sleep? I used to get them all of the time when I was pregnant with my son. So I thought I was lucky this time around because I wasn't getting them, UNTIL last night. I had two of them and I woke up screaming. My goodness, I hate those things. 

Any hooo, happy Saturday. I have been so tired from waking up at 6am this week for work, so I figured I would sleep in til like noon today but it didn't happen. Here I am up at 9am. And it looks like it's going to be a long day for me. My husband wants to take my step-daughter school shopping, so I'm hoping we can go early and get it out of the way. I really wanted to relax all day today. Grrrr


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - I don't ever get them randomly while sleeping. I only get them if I stretch my leg out straight with toes pointed straight, and then the only way to fix that is I turn my foot up towards knee while leg is still stretched out straight. The pain is excruciating, though! Do you get it randomly at night?


----------



## mama.luv

Yes, they just came on randomly. The first one was horrible, I woke up screaming. The second one, I kind of felt coming on and just stretched my leg out so it went away. For some reason, they only come when I'm sleep, even when I was pregnant with my son. I have to figure out how to avoid getting them.


----------



## luna_19

I got one maybe a week ago, it hurt so much I was limping all morning! I've been trying to drink more water in the evenings despite it making me need to pee all the time and it seems to have helped


----------



## mama.luv

I was reading online that it could be from dehydration, lack of potassium or calcium. I drink almost a gallon of water a day, and have at least have two cups of milk. I could be lacking in the potassium area. I eat one banana a day, maybe I need to up that. If I get more leg cramps this week, I will ask my Doctor about it on Friday.


----------



## berniegroves

I don't get cramps at night, once and a whole during the day, again when I point my ties with legs straight, like Alchemist. 
I do get restless legs which is horrible as they just twitch and feel uncomfortable. 

Pregnancy is a total miracle and I do love it and am in awe of what the female body is capable of. But man is it hard work!! Lol! 

Hope you're all having good weekends. 

Those with children already - who will be looking after your children when you're in labour?


----------



## mama.luv

Bernie, my son is 17yrs old, so I really don't have to worry about him. But my step-daughter is 7 and she spends the night twice a week, so we may have her stay with her cousins during that time. I haven't really thought about that so thanks for bringing it up because I definitely have to figure that out.


----------



## The Alchemist

OH's parents will be looking after dd during labor/delivery. They might even have her stay for a week at their house after baby #2 gets here so I can get acquainted, but I'm not sure if that will work out considering grandma works 7 days/week (nurse) and grandpa, with back problems, can't handle dd alone, not without grandma around. But good thing they live just 5 minutes away.


----------



## wantb502

I get leg cramps all the time at night only... Usually after a day where i had good long walk. I hate them!


----------



## Murmers0110

wantb502 said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> I got a free double electric medela pump through my insurance (aetna). It was very easy. They did all the work for me I just had to look at the supply companies and choose which pump I wanted.
> 
> Same one for me too! My insurance company won't process the claim until 5 days before my due date or when he is born.Click to expand...

I already have mine but I talked them into sending it early because I was moving and wanted it early. They worked with me on it. Some wouldn't.


----------



## missjenn

I get them too...not often....but once in awhile now that I am pregnant...I get them down my leg and they also been painful enough to make me scream!

I wish my mother in law could take my step daughter for a week or two after the birth but because she is in school and its not possible. My mother in law lives 2.5 hours from here.


----------



## whittnie117

I get the leg cramps too. Though I get restless legs more often and it keeps me up. Actually I'm not sleeping at all at night anymore. Anywho, it is Sunday. Here's 24+6 for me. 
[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/britt25weeks2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/britt25weeks2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry for the mess. It's the one room holding all the random stuff and will be the last to get cleaned up and remodeled, lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - gorgeous bump and I like your dress. You know what, I haven't had a good night of sleep in 3 nights. I don't know actually if it's pregnancy related our not. All I'd be doing all night is toss and turn. No position feels comfortable enough. By the time I do fall asleep is 2 hrs before dd wakes up, and that's not enough. I'm so exhausted these days from lack of sleep. I hope it is pregnancy related becauseif it's not, I don't know what is keeping me from sleeping. 

Well it's Sunday and its bump day. I'm try to post one up by the end of the day. Today, I drop off dd to her grandparents as they like to spend time with her each Sunday, which is nice because that gives me plenty to get things cleaned and rest. Hope you all enjoy your Sunday. Post up those bump pics!


----------



## whittnie117

The dress is more flowy than it shows because I was holding it to get a good pic of the bump. Old navy has some nice maternity dresses for under 15$. I bought five for 58$. Also the sleeping thing has to be pregnancy related. I never had restless legs or cramps before. I also am so uncomfy in all positions. I toss and turn too.


----------



## Nariah01

I get leg cramp too at night, thankfully though haven't had one in a while. But knowing my luck I have just jinxed myself and will have one tonight.:dohh:

So I wasn't on here on my actual V-day, but I have finally reached that point! Very exciting, in fact this pregnancy is about the only thing in my life that isn't totally screwed up. So far he is healthy and happy, and very active, he moves all the time these days.

I will try to post a bump pic today or tomorrow, we will see how it goes. I have to go tour a barn for my horses tonight after work, because where they are at now they have been kicked out. So I have to find some place before the end of the month. And then I work all day tomorrow by myself with like 20 dogs to take care of so we will see how it all goes. :shrug:

Sometimes I do ok, but most times I am just dead tired all the time despite sleeping like 9-10 hours a night. Oh and on a side note, I went to get a new bra yesterday, I finally caved because mine didn't fit anymore and were so uncomfortable. Well by the time we went out Victoria secret was all that was open so I went in and had them do a bra fitting so I could get something that fit. Turns out I am now a 36D, I have no idea when this happened as I am pretty sure I was an 34A when this whole thing started. But that being said my boobs are much happier now that they aren't being squashed and pushed around.:thumbup:


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - I have said I need more dresses as it's pretty much the most comfy Abbe easiest clothes to put on but I haven't gotten around to that yet. 

Nariah - wow you sure keep yourself busy, tomorrow seems like a very busy day for you. Hope you get much rest by the end of the day. 

I went grocery shopping today (seems like I always go grocery shopping!). Then when I got home and say down, I totally felt a lot of pubic bone pain. My lower back also cracked (or felt like it buckled or something) when I stand up and walk. I didn't have this much pubic bone pain last pregnancy, just hip pain. I hope this is normal...I am thinking maybe it's because also my body hadn't fully recovered from last year's birth. Don't they say it takes a year and some more for the body to heal?


----------



## luna_19

great pic whittnie :) I love the dress too!

here's my 27 weeks shot


----------



## bb1

Alchemist - I have been having this pressure as well. I have been told that my muscles are not as strong as last time so Baby is getting lower quicker. 

When I go in for my C-section my Mum is going to watch DS and bring him over when the baby is out so I have a little time before they get over for the intros. ( having the baby 3.5 hrs from home)


----------



## bb1

Will upload a pic a bit later. I dont think I have really changed much from last time.


----------



## The Alchemist

From everything I've been reading on concerning my pubic pain and the rest of the pelvic, it is symphysis pubic dysfunction. I called the l&d line for advice and the nurse practitioner told me otherwise. She said "ohh you know, it's probably one of those wacky things that happen in pregnancy. You're not bleeding or leaking any fluids so I wouldn't worry much". Then I got angry inside of me and I processed to explain that I thinkit's SPD, plus, I have a friend who has had 2 kids that got diagnosed with that. When i told her that and mentioned spd, she put me on hold for a minute, then came back and told me so sheepishly to not worry, I'm not bleeding. Wtf lady!? She didn't even acknowledge spd. I wrote an email to my doctor and tomorrow morning, I will call fir a same day appointment. I'm gonna drive my sore ass over and have them assess me. I work in the medical field so I can smell when a medical professional doesn't know the answer or has no clue what a patient is talking about by giving false reassurance. That lady clearly didn't know. I'm sorry...I'm just so angry towards her poor listening.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Great bumps ladies!!! I am also experiencing leg cramps at night. They're awful. I get them maybe once a week and restless legs too. That sucks worse I think. It's hard to even watch a movie. Blah anyway. Here's my bump. 

This is the dress for my out of town baby shower (OHs family)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wantb502

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend! DH and I went camping and hiking. It's was car camping in the Red river Gorge. I had a full air mattress,
3 pillows, a comforter, and a bottle of tums! It was a lot of fun and I slept great!

Whit: I have that ON dress and LOVE it! It is sooooo comfy. 

Alchemist: sorry about your pain. I've been trying to research my ass pain on the Internet and have come up with pelvic girdle pain which I think SPD is part of... Maybe. It sucks and really the only thing ie found that may help is a chiropractor! I am very uneasy about them so I will have to see about checking it out. I will ask my doc first. Anyone else been to one since being pregnant?


----------



## luna_19

I have a history of my hips going out of alignment and pressing on my (i think) sciatic nerve. I started having pain at the top of my butt around 6 weeks and by 9 weeks I could hardly walk it was so bad! My chiro was able to fix it up in about 6 visits, now I just go once a month to keep it from getting bad again. It is totally safe to go while pregnant, they have different techniques to protect your belly and it feels.so good after :)


----------



## mama.luv

It seems like we all are having little issues that we don't know what the heck is going on. I was having the lower back and butt pain today. It came on when I was walking around Target. When I'm laying down, I'm good. Then yesterday, I had like 7 BH contractions in an hour. I'm assuming they were BH because my whole belly was hard. I think they came on cause I was kind of stressed out from getting in a little argument with my hubby over getting a parking spot at the clothing outlets. It took over 20min to find a darn parking spot. Then my stress level increased because it was so hot and crowded at the outlets, and I hate crowds. I called L&D about the BH contractions, and the nurse just said that if they went away after I had water and laid down then I'm fine. I'm still a little worried, which is why I laid down most of today.


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin and Whit, I love both of your dresses. I really need to start looking for a baby shower dress but I'm trying to hold out another 2-3wks to see how much my belly grows. My baby shower is on Sept 21st, so I have some time.


----------



## bb1

26 weeks 3 days


https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/971432_10201931114945820_1743847566_n_zps0339b837.jpg


Last times post
https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/ad62d88f-0ff1-4f70-9a17-3a7f4fc5e2f5_zpsa8016ae5.jpg


----------



## The Alchemist

Luna and Want - do yall know if insurance covers chiropractors? If it doesn't, I'm shit out of luck as I can't to spend too much, I've been hit with loans that I have to put on deferment (gotta call in the AM, hopefully I remember with pregnancy brain). I'm interested in seeing a chiro or other alternative treatments. Sometimes I just have to stop walking all of a sudden, and getting up from lying/sitting can sometimes hurt so much :/

Lovely bumps, ladies. I will post tomorrow.


----------



## mama.luv

Here is my bump pic. Excuse the dirty mirror, it's in my step-daughter's room.
 



Attached Files:







20130811_211609-1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## luna_19

Alchemist it's different in Canada, I pay $50 per visit so not too bad


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Here is my bump pic. Excuse the dirty mirror, it's in my step-daughter's room.

WOW!  Now that's a baby bump!!! Are you still feeling comfortable in your belly? I'm really curious because I'm a twin.....wondering how it feels for momma :)


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Great bumps ladies!!! I am also experiencing leg cramps at night. They're awful. I get them maybe once a week and restless legs too. That sucks worse I think. It's hard to even watch a movie. Blah anyway. Here's my bump.
> 
> This is the dress for my out of town baby shower (OHs family)

I change my mind...this is now my favorite bump pic of you! beautiful! You look terrific!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

BB-great bump! How are you feeling?

Mama- WOW! Look at you and that linea nigra! You are all baby :)

MissJenn- You are TOO sweet! I feel like a whale, I just want to be rolled around everywhere lol and I still have quit a bit of time lol. Im getting nervous about my glucose test tomorrow! I dont know if I find out the results tomorrow or not....do you find yours out? 

AFM- Still feeling like Im in that adjusting phase again. I was feeling pretty good in 2nd tri, now 3rds here and Im tired and a little nauseous and really feeling pregnant. We have our out of town shower this weekend, Im looking forward to it, but I dont like being the center of attention :nope: makes me nervous. But it should be fun, just tiring is all. Hopefully I get some good pictures I can show you all :) 

Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> BB-great bump! How are you feeling?
> 
> Mama- WOW! Look at you and that linea nigra! You are all baby :)
> 
> MissJenn- You are TOO sweet! I feel like a whale, I just want to be rolled around everywhere lol and I still have quit a bit of time lol. Im getting nervous about my glucose test tomorrow! I dont know if I find out the results tomorrow or not....do you find yours out?
> 
> AFM- Still feeling like Im in that adjusting phase again. I was feeling pretty good in 2nd tri, now 3rds here and Im tired and a little nauseous and really feeling pregnant. We have our out of town shower this weekend, Im looking forward to it, but I dont like being the center of attention :nope: makes me nervous. But it should be fun, just tiring is all. Hopefully I get some good pictures I can show you all :)
> 
> Hows everyone feeling?

Hmmm...I'm not sure if I get the results back or not tomorrow...for some reason I think it's a no...because the blood test is done after my doctor appointment...as it has to be in my system for an hour.


----------



## missjenn

I know I wont have time tomorrow so doing it today :) A bloomer shot from yesterday too....face removed....lol...
 



Attached Files:







1003353_10153139661785093_266873069_n.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6









993982_10153139666465093_1401298366_n.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6









1082669_10153133139755093_1513683906_n.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mama.luv

missjenn said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> Here is my bump pic. Excuse the dirty mirror, it's in my step-daughter's room.
> 
> WOW!  Now that's a baby bump!!! Are you still feeling comfortable in your belly? I'm really curious because I'm a twin.....wondering how it feels for momma :)Click to expand...

It's just uncomfortable when I'm trying to sleep at night. And my back hurts when I stand up for too long. Other than that, I have the same typical problems as a singleton pregnancy.


----------



## mama.luv

Well every week it seems like it's something new with me. Now my fingertips on my right hand are numb. Well I googled it and it's carpal tunnel, which is also common during pregnancy....Grrrr.


----------



## The Alchemist

Wow everybody has some serious cute bumps.
 



Attached Files:







20130812_082155-1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luna_19

Awe everyone's bellies are so cute! I feel like mine is so small...:shrug:

I had my monthly Dr appointment today and everything is good :) and I found out I get one more scan in a month, yay!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I am having leg pain randomly at night. It seems to get better if I get up and move around for 10 - 15 min. According to my handy pregnancy app the leg pain is due to the extra weight and the expanding uterus pressing on the veins that carry blood flow to your legs. Not sure if it is true but that is my tip for tomorrow anyway!

Spent the weekend getting the paint done in my daughters room! I am EXHAUSTED but I got a good chunk done! Here is why it had to be painted!
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20130810_115426_zps1e8e13dd.jpg

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20130810_115441_zpsf3aed934.jpg

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20130810_115454_zps55e47dde.jpg

We did primer on Saturday (those photos aren't that impressive!)

This is my NEW fan and I am in love with it. The glass has colors in it and when you turn it on it is just a really nice glow.

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20130811_193909_zps872084c6.jpg

I didn't take any bump pictures! I spent most of the weekend in rag clothes and not feeling very pretty. I have to put all the fixture covers back up and get the door back on. I think I am going to try and get all of the carpet cleaning done this weekend.

Then I have the baby shower in 3 weekends so I need to color my hair, hair cut, etc. I told my husband this last night and he told me I am not going to prom it is a party. UGH men!


----------



## The Alchemist

Cowgirl - wow you've been really busy. Just make sure you get your rest as well!

Well I drive to the hospital because i was able to get a same day appointment. The dr i had seen was extremely informative compared to my other 2 dr's and nurse practitioners. He explained that my pelvic pain is NOT round ligament pain so whoever told me that yesterday on advice line totally didn't know. He goes on to explain that my pubic pain and other areas of the pelvic hurts because of this hormone called relaxin. It's responsible for relaxing the joints and ligaments to prepare the pelvic to open up for baby as they grow until delivery, but in some cases, relaxin relaxes too much and too quickly and causes misalignment of the pelvic. I like this dr a lot he was very thorough and actually listened. He showed me u/s of baby, he's perfect and moving. He even asked me other questions like if I'm pooping okay or not. I think I'll continue to see him.


----------



## mama.luv

Cowgirl: You are doing a great job with that room. The fumes don't make you sick? Is the color like a maroon? Also please give me the name of that pregnancy app, I would like to download it.


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist: That's great, I wish I can see that Doctor too :) I emailed my Doctor this morning and still no response...Grrr. I told you before, I'm really getting tired of Kaiser :growlmad:


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I opened almost every window in my house and ran fans. It didn't bother me at all! But I didn't do it all by myself! I called my Best Friend and she came to help and she paints VERY FAST. It was Brown REALLY brown because it was the "man cave". I went with a beige/grey/something. It is earthy and calm and then we are going to paint a cherry blossom tree on the wall!

I need the week to recover from pushing so hard to get things done on the weekend. 

I have a Galaxy S3 and I have the BabyCenter.com app on there. Mostly because I am really bad about tracking how far along I am and how many days I have to go!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Nariah - Did you find somewhere to move your horses? I have never heard of a horse being kicked out! That would piss me off!


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> From everything I've been reading on concerning my pubic pain and the rest of the pelvic, it is symphysis pubic dysfunction. I called the l&d line for advice and the nurse practitioner told me otherwise. She said "ohh you know, it's probably one of those wacky things that happen in pregnancy. You're not bleeding or leaking any fluids so I wouldn't worry much". Then I got angry inside of me and I processed to explain that I thinkit's SPD, plus, I have a friend who has had 2 kids that got diagnosed with that. When i told her that and mentioned spd, she put me on hold for a minute, then came back and told me so sheepishly to not worry, I'm not bleeding. Wtf lady!? She didn't even acknowledge spd. I wrote an email to my doctor and tomorrow morning, I will call fir a same day appointment. I'm gonna drive my sore ass over and have them assess me. I work in the medical field so I can smell when a medical professional doesn't know the answer or has no clue what a patient is talking about by giving false reassurance. That lady clearly didn't know. I'm sorry...I'm just so angry towards her poor listening.

What is SPD???


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - you would love him, I think any expecting mother would. The way he explains sounds like he's a professor teaching me, the student. That's how drs should be, explain thoroughly giving scientific/anatomy+ physiological explanation. I'm sorry you've been having bad with your Kaiser. I've gone through 3 health professionals to then get to this one I'm seeing. It's kind of complicated when each dr/np has their own opinions and characters. I know for sure I will not ever see my NP because it was her who told me yesterday that it's round ligament pain when it's not. You could try changing Dr? 

Missjenn - SPD stands for symphysis pubic dysfunction, a kind of pelvic girdle pain as the pain is from the pubic area where the cartilage is in between the two pubic joint. You can google it and there are some pictures/diagrams that show you. This is what I have specifically and generally, pelvic girdle pain. There seems to be an over abundance of the hormone relaxin.


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist: I have been referred to a High Risk Doc, so hopefully I like that Doctor better. I will see her on Friday. I still haven't received a msg from my Doctor. I emailed him the many concerns I have, including my recent blood test results which shows my iron is lower. I would think that somebody would have contacted me by now about that. And I still don't know if I passed my 3hr glucose test...Hmmm


----------



## missjenn

Thanks for the info...I like how this other doctor communicates with you...I wish I had that too. I get a different doctor at every appointment...and liek you said...they dont share the same opinions which becomes frustrating :s.


----------



## wantb502

Okay... First of all.. YOU ALL ARE ADORABLE!!!!!!

Everyone looks so good! I can't believe how much belly everyone has! I feel like eevryone is BABY!
Mama: I am uncomfortable... I can't even imagine how you must feel. You are a super trooper!

Alchemist: If you figure out anything else beside a chiropractor for the SPD, let me know. I need help!

I am going to try to post a picture tonight. DH took it this weekend on the weay out to camp. Im not looking very cute, but I don't feel very cute lately either, I am feeling fat, tired in pain, and just exhausted with work. I miss my abs!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002_zps03273531.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - here's what I found concerning alternative treatments for pelvic pain. And I have both types of pain: pelvic girdle pain (the back of the pelvic) and symphysis pubic dysfunction/SPD, where it hurts on and around the pubic area. Since I've had pelvic pain with first pregnancy and for years now due to a hip injury as a teen, I can see this getting worse also because it's only a year ago that I've given birth (well a little over a year). I'll be looking into chiropractors with experience in pelvic pain.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-08-12-19-43-24.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bb1

Im feeling Pregnant. 
I never really stopped being tired in the 2nd tri and now just a few days away from the 3rd tri and exhausted. 
I had my GTT done at 23 weeks because I have PCOS and he was worried it would affect me more because PCOS women can be insulin resistant. But mine came back fine. My Iron is low.
I also am getting the hip pain and the pubic pain. I ordered myself a pregnancy support belt to help lift some of the weight from the bottom of my belly and will also help with the hip and back pains hopefully.
We havent even started on the baby's room yet. I said to DH yesterday do you realise we have just under 3 months to get everything done?? He didn't believe me and had to count for himself.
I have the nausea back now and horrible headaches. 
Mumma- last pregnancy I had horrible carpel tunnel, I had it in both hands completely and the pain/numbness travelled up my arms. DS was 2 months old before the pain had faded completely. 
I have bought a few little outfits for bubs but that's about it. Im ordering his cot and drawers this weekend and will have to start cleaning out the room to paint and put everything together. 
I also have a few little things on layby with DS's Christmas gifts for the baby. When DS was born he wasn't due until January but arrived on the 21st December and I didnt have anything specifically for him for Christmas.

Really not looking forward to the heat getting here when Im on the final stretch. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## wantb502

Bb1: sounds like a blah kind of day for you too. 

I want to throat punch someone. I think that would really help...


----------



## mama.luv

Want: Your belly is popping out now, you look cute. And you and your hubby are always doing something. I went camping in Lake Arrowhead with my family when I was about 4 months and man that was exhausting. I bought a small portable toilet seat to put in my tent :) I can't even imagine going camping this far along.

BB1: It seems like this carpal tunnel is going to get worse. I'm just nervous that it will get so bad to the point where it will hurt to pick up my babies once they are born. I had PCOS too and did my Glucose test last week and still don't know the results. I would assume that no call is good news, but they still haven't called me about my low iron level, so who knows. I just don't understand why my medical center posted my iron blood results online but not my glucose results...grrrrr


----------



## bb1

My hands didn't hurt to pick my baby up but writing or anything like that would hurt. I only got my GTT results because I had a Drs. appointment 2 weeks ago and they told me than. In Australia they wont post our results online or tell us over the phone. We have to have a face to face consult. 
I have another appointment on thursday with a little ultrasound. but he just checks BP, urine and weight and does the scan. But at 36 weeks I have to be transferred to a new Doc because of my BP, weight and previous Pre-e I am high risk and need to be sent to a different hospital after 36 weeks because of specialist anaesthetist.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies,
Your bumps are all fantastic!!! I'll try and take one soon and post it. 

Mama - sorry about your carpal tunnel. I'm sure you'll be able to hold your babies after so try not to worry. As BB1 said its more likely to be writing and repetitive actions. I hope you get your glucose test results soon. Will you be given an iron supplement for your low iron levels? 

Alchemist - SPD is awful! I had it last time and turning over in bed at night caused SO much pain I could hardly believe it! My friend had it so bad she was on crutches. Nasty! I'm glad you found a better doctor who you are happy with. 

Cowgirl - well done on all the painting and decorating! 

Want - respect to you for going camping! Lol! DH is struggling to get me to go away for a weekend before baby is born as I'm not sleeping at night already. 

So we now have a new pushchair (baby jogger city select) new car seat, baby bottles, nasal aspirator, baby monitor, bath thermometer, blankets and all the clothes we'll need for a while. Next items are a crib and wardrobe. I'm thinking about getting a sleepyhead baby pod. 
I've done the undercoat in the nursery (walls were a dark mustard colour! Yuk!) but really need to start painting with the actual colours! Lol. 

I had blood tests last week and they messed up my arms badly. Then the midwife wrote to me asking me to make a telephone appointment to discuss the results. So I'm supposed to be speaking to her today to find out what's wrong with my results. Maybe low iron? 
I'm so annoyed that she couldn't just phone me instead of writing!!! 

BB1 - sorry you're classed as high risk, but exciting that you get another scan! I wish we were going to get to see baby again before he arrives. Do you have high blood pressure?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Oh my goodness. You poor girls :( Im sorry so many of you arent feeling well! The farther along we get the more crap that keeps popping up! Cook baby, cook! 

7 months for me today!!!! :happydance: I have my dr appt and my GD test. FX it all goes well. Then I have my first baby shower this weekend. Im so excited for it, but its about a 7 hr drive and I am NOT looking forward to that. Im already tired as it is without a weekend trip. I sound ungrateful.....whoops. 

Im having trouble now bending over to get things, lol. I still can, but its a bit uncomfortable. Does anyone know....should I stop? Or is it ok? I know its weird. 

Oooooh, the other thing Im interested in....OH and I have not been able to agree on circumcision. If you dont mind me asking, Id love to hear my other baby boy mamas opinions. :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

SO I had time to take a quick 29 week shot before appointment...its kinda fuzzy though.
 



Attached Files:







1174677_10153146170075093_888804726_n.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Okay... First of all.. YOU ALL ARE ADORABLE!!!!!!
> 
> Everyone looks so good! I can't believe how much belly everyone has! I feel like eevryone is BABY!
> Mama: I am uncomfortable... I can't even imagine how you must feel. You are a super trooper!
> 
> Alchemist: If you figure out anything else beside a chiropractor for the SPD, let me know. I need help!
> 
> I am going to try to post a picture tonight. DH took it this weekend on the weay out to camp. Im not looking very cute, but I don't feel very cute lately either, I am feeling fat, tired in pain, and just exhausted with work. I miss my abs!

Love it! You are all baby...that's for sure!! You are so petite!


----------



## missjenn

berniegroves said:


> Hi ladies,
> Your bumps are all fantastic!!! I'll try and take one soon and post it.
> 
> Mama - sorry about your carpal tunnel. I'm sure you'll be able to hold your babies after so try not to worry. As BB1 said its more likely to be writing and repetitive actions. I hope you get your glucose test results soon. Will you be given an iron supplement for your low iron levels?
> 
> Alchemist - SPD is awful! I had it last time and turning over in bed at night caused SO much pain I could hardly believe it! My friend had it so bad she was on crutches. Nasty! I'm glad you found a better doctor who you are happy with.
> 
> Cowgirl - well done on all the painting and decorating!
> 
> Want - respect to you for going camping! Lol! DH is struggling to get me to go away for a weekend before baby is born as I'm not sleeping at night already.
> 
> So we now have a new pushchair (baby jogger city select) new car seat, baby bottles, nasal aspirator, baby monitor, bath thermometer, blankets and all the clothes we'll need for a while. Next items are a crib and wardrobe. I'm thinking about getting a sleepyhead baby pod.
> I've done the undercoat in the nursery (walls were a dark mustard colour! Yuk!) but really need to start painting with the actual colours! Lol.
> 
> I had blood tests last week and they messed up my arms badly. Then the midwife wrote to me asking me to make a telephone appointment to discuss the results. So I'm supposed to be speaking to her today to find out what's wrong with my results. Maybe low iron?
> I'm so annoyed that she couldn't just phone me instead of writing!!!
> 
> BB1 - sorry you're classed as high risk, but exciting that you get another scan! I wish we were going to get to see baby again before he arrives. Do you have high blood pressure?

I keep reading you guys talking about emailing your doctors....I don't think anyone in Canada has that option...do they reply quickly?


----------



## berniegroves

So exciting about your baby shower Rockin!! Not so great about the 7 hour drive but I'm sure you'll have fun when you're there. 
I'm so dissapointed that we don't have baby showers in the UK! They must be so much fun! And getting lots of presents can't be bad either  

I think with the bending over issue if its causing pain then try not to do it so much. If its uncomfortable then I think that might be par for the course. Maybe speak to your doctor about it when you see them. 

And with circumcision it isn't something that happens in the UK so I'm not in a position to offer an opinion. 

My midwife finally called me and apparently I am anemic. So I need to start taking iron tablets ASAP. I really need my iron levels to be up so that I can have a home birth!!


----------



## berniegroves

Missjenn - when I said about the midwife writing to me I meant via letter. We don't have the option of emailing either. Honestly it's hard enough to get the midwife on the phone let alone via email!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Cowgirl - yes I definitely like this one better. It's hard to find a good doctor these days who iswilling to sit and listen to the patient and s spends time educating rather than examine, assess,, and walks out. Plus, I never thought I'd like a MALE ob/gyno. He sure did impressed me.

Rockin - per circumcision: OH and I are going to have our son circumcised. I know many people find it bizarre, unnecessary, and somewhat barbaric, but for us, we are doing it for hygiene purposes and our cultural background being that he's Jewish. If you plan on having your son circumcised, I would find out now how to do home care of a circumcision just so you have would already have an idea. Of course, the nurses will educate you on it as well.

Missjenn - you're always looking so lovely and cute. Love your hair and your smile, you're always so happy looking. 

Afm - today, I think OH and I are going to the movies. Let's see if dd's grandparent's are willing to babysit. We wanna see Elysium.


----------



## missjenn

berniegroves said:


> So exciting about your baby shower Rockin!! Not so great about the 7 hour drive but I'm sure you'll have fun when you're there.
> I'm so dissapointed that we don't have baby showers in the UK! They must be so much fun! And getting lots of presents can't be bad either
> 
> I think with the bending over issue if its causing pain then try not to do it so much. If its uncomfortable then I think that might be par for the course. Maybe speak to your doctor about it when you see them.
> 
> And with circumcision it isn't something that happens in the UK so I'm not in a position to offer an opinion.
> 
> My midwife finally called me and apparently I am anemic. So I need to start taking iron tablets ASAP. I really need my iron levels to be up so that I can have a home birth!!

You dont do baby showers! awwwwww It's such a fun little baby party and so cool to get stuff to help with the first baby!!!

Have fun Rockin!!!!!!!! I had a little surprise one two weeks ago and loved it!! I have my family one on Sept 7th!


----------



## missjenn

berniegroves said:


> Missjenn - when I said about the midwife writing to me I meant via letter. We don't have the option of emailing either. Honestly it's hard enough to get the midwife on the phone let alone via email!!

Ah gotcha!!!!!!!


----------



## whittnie117

Hey ladies, you all look great. It's not fair how great some of you look, lol.

Mama, I hope your carpal tunnel clears up some. I know what it's like to constantly have a pain somewhere specific. It's no fun at all.

Cowgirl, I am so jealous of your painting ability, lol. I can't wait to be able to get into the nursery to do stuff. Have to wait for the remodel to get finished first.But at least you have one less thing to worry about and can relax that at least the room is cleared out and ready for you to get back in there when you're ready.

Alchemist, so sorry you're having the pelvic girdle pain. Hopefully you get some relief. I get the round ligament pain with sciatica, but I don't think that compares to the pain you're in. 

Rockin, Congrats on 7 months. I think I'd prefer uncircumcised. I haven't had a super in depth conversation with OH about it, but I think he will go with me on this. I think the risks to cutting off the extra skin is worth avoiding. Also, as long as you tech him about cleanliness and sexual health when he gets older, everything will be fine. That's my plan. 

I think I am going to go in for my blood tests tomorrow. I've been taking care of OH. He has an abscessed tooth and his face is so swollen. He has a high fever, chills, and I think the infection has spread to his neck and chest because those are in pain too. I took him to the dentis yesterday morning and the dentist was so dismissive. She just said she would give him antibiotics and pain meds. We told her he has a super high tolerance to vicodin and she wrote a script for the low dose norco and had the nerve to condescend me saying it isn't the same thing as vicoden. Oh, I'm sorry, it has lower tylenol. I wanted to strangle her for being so dismissive. I know what norco is because non pregnant me takes 8, 10/325s a day. What a bitch. Sorry for the language but I am so mad. 

He is just getting worse and worse. I tried to get him to go to the er last night, but he wouldnt. I know they would put him on IV antibiotics. He needs them. I'm going to try to get him to go to urgent care when he wales up. He took so much tylenol pm that I was scared for an overdose. Ugh, he has me worried.


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin: Lucky you, having your baby shower already, mine isn't until September. Also good luck on that drive, we just drove 6hrs to Northern Cali 2 weeks ago and it was like torture. I couldn't drink much water because I would have to keep making potty stops. I wanted to leave at night so that I can sleep most of the way, but my hubby and his dad wanted to leave in the afternoon going there and coming back.

We will be getting our little boy circumsized. My son was circumsized and the cleaning process was easy. Back then, I was just disappointed that we had to wait like a week after he was born to do it. I wish they did everything in the hospital. 

MissJenn: You look nice, and like always, you dress so cute. I can't even fit my pre-pregnancy slacks, so I don't have the option to wear a belly band with my old clothes. hmmmm

Whit: Sorry to hear about your hubby. I think he should be seen today. I'm such a worry wart, and I would be so stressed out. I hope you guys get into ER or Urgent Care today and get it taken care of. Keep us updated.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - has your Dr emailed you back? The previous dr I was seeing emailed a day later. I've had one other previous dr who either took forever to email back or never does. It's very frustrating with them. I how yours email back soon if not yet. I can't believe you made it to norcal! 6 hours?! We drove an hr to the next city over, didn't drink anything, and still had to make a stop. I thought I'd be able to hold it, but it started giving me very uncomfortable bh, which pushes against my bladder even more. You are a trooper!


----------



## mama.luv

No, still no email from him. Dang him. 

Oh no, I didn't make it 6 hrs without making a potty stop. We stopped twice on the way up. It was only twice because I made sure I drank the majority of the water I needed earlier in the day. Then I just took sips of water in the car. Now on the way back, I think we stopped like 3 or 4 times. I said never again, even though I'm trying to talk DH into driving up to Vegas for our anniversary (Sept. 4th). That will be a 4hr drive. Yikes!!!


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Rockin: Lucky you, having your baby shower already, mine isn't until September. Also good luck on that drive, we just drove 6hrs to Northern Cali 2 weeks ago and it was like torture. I couldn't drink much water because I would have to keep making potty stops. I wanted to leave at night so that I can sleep most of the way, but my hubby and his dad wanted to leave in the afternoon going there and coming back.
> 
> We will be getting our little boy circumsized. My son was circumsized and the cleaning process was easy. Back then, I was just disappointed that we had to wait like a week after he was born to do it. I wish they did everything in the hospital.
> 
> MissJenn: You look nice, and like always, you dress so cute. I can't even fit my pre-pregnancy slacks, so I don't have the option to wear a belly band with my old clothes. hmmmm
> 
> Whit: Sorry to hear about your hubby. I think he should be seen today. I'm such a worry wart, and I would be so stressed out. I hope you guys get into ER or Urgent Care today and get it taken care of. Keep us updated.

Thanks....the only reason these pants fit is because they are super stretchy and flowy! 

I'm not sure if we will be getting our son circumcised or not. My sister in law said something interesting....god put it there...so it's meant to be there....and therefore not to stress too much about it. My little brother ended up getting it done when he was like 9 or 10 though....due to infections and stuff.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

BB- I counted up and I only have 27 days off of work until our LO is suppose to be here! I felt a lot of pressure to get it done while I am still moving okay because everyone SAYS they want to come help but then when I call suddenly everyone has plans.

27 days off and one of them will be our baby shower. We aren't doing traditional baby shower though. I am not much of a girly girl and that many hormones in a room makes me nervous! We are having a BBQ party where friends and family are all invited (including kids). I think of it as celebrating the addition to our family with those we consider family which includes our 4 god children!

If I could get away for the weekend to go camping I think that I would but it is just not in the cards right now. Hopefully I can get out line dancing with the girls here in the next few weeks and we are talking about hitting the race track because I won't be taking a 6 month old with us next year!

I am just trying to stay as active and busy as possible but I was REALLY sore yesterday from pushing so hard to get the nursery done. DH painted the doors for me last night in the baby's room and I was thrilled he stepped up to help me finish it! 

Mostly my biggest complaint is I AM HOT. Like going right now to ask my boss to buy me a fan hot! They are keeping the office around 79 and I am just sweating all day long!


----------



## missjenn

I love the BBQ idea for the baby shower. I should see if we can do that at mine!


----------



## mama.luv

My family throws baby showers like that too. Everybody is invited, men, kids, etc. My FIL thought it was for women only so he told DH "lucky you don't have to worry about the baby shower cause it's for women only." I was like oh no my family does it different, everybody has to be there. lol. He was shocked. What do you guys think about people spending a lot on baby showers? I think it's pointless. My sister is throwing my baby shower and she is trying to do toooo much. She wanted to get catered food but I told her that is too much. I just want it like my family did it years ago, like a potluck. Maybe have some spaghetti, fried chicken, fruit salad, green salad, and my sister is going to make a candy station/dessert bar. I will be happy with that. Now she is asking me if I want a photographer, NOOO for what. I told her we can buy disposables cameras like I did for my wedding and place them on the tables for the family to take pics. I just don't like the idea of spending a lot on a baby shower when the money can go towards buying baby stuff. What do you guys think?


----------



## mama.luv

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Mostly my biggest complaint is I AM HOT. Like going right now to ask my boss to buy me a fan hot! They are keeping the office around 79 and I am just sweating all day long!

It's freezing in my office, I always wear a sweater here. But 2wks ago, the air went out and it was so hot in here, it was unbearable. My nose started bleeding too. It was crazy.


----------



## The Alchemist

Hey I like that idea of a nontraditional baby shower. I had a traditional one last pregnancy, if which most people bailed on but it was fun too. Because people bailed on us last time and also because since we've had dd, our friends have disappeared, we thought about not having a baby shower. But since you ladies brought up a nontraditional kind, i think we can arrange that with just the friends that DO come around and with family. Otoh, it is so sad that friends just disappeared on us just because we have a child. One friend text my OH the other day with a very offensive text with a quote that said"the best times in life are spent doing what you love and without kids". OH was very angry at that friend of his. But that friend has always been very conceited and an only child anyway. We also have another friends who, at the very least, was nice at giving us a reason why he doesn't want to come around, which is because he doesn't see how it's fun hang with us when there is a kid around. Well, okay, eff you then! Lol...I love my life now, being a parent. Kids bring joy, chaos, and happiness. They don't know what happiness in life is. Clubbing, partying, and bar lounging is a thing of the past.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

We are providing Burgers/Brats/Hot Dogs and drinks. Everyone is bringing a side to eat. My sister is doing my cupcakes for everyone. We are bringing Corn Hole and having it at the lake. Playground, Horse Shoes, Swimming if the water levels are good. All day event of hanging out and spending time with those important to us. NO PHOTOGRAPHERS for us! Just laid back GOOD TIME!

My DH just bought 2 more pink Broncos outfits. I know he is just as excited about our daughter as I am. so I think we should celebrate this as a family.

UPDATE I HAVE A FAN. I love working for a small business!


----------



## luna_19

I wanted to have a BBQ shower for everyone to come but my hubby thought that was weird so I'm just having a ladies only one. Sitting around for 3 hours with a bunch of women is not my idea of fun :(

Omg I am so hot too! Like sweating all the time, ugh

Circumcision is very rare where I live and is largely discouraged so it's not even an issue with us


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> My family throws baby showers like that too. Everybody is invited, men, kids, etc. My FIL thought it was for women only so he told DH "lucky you don't have to worry about the baby shower cause it's for women only." I was like oh no my family does it different, everybody has to be there. lol. He was shocked. What do you guys think about people spending a lot on baby showers? I think it's pointless. My sister is throwing my baby shower and she is trying to do toooo much. She wanted to get catered food but I told her that is too much. I just want it like my family did it years ago, like a potluck. Maybe have some spaghetti, fried chicken, fruit salad, green salad, and my sister is going to make a candy station/dessert bar. I will be happy with that. Now she is asking me if I want a photographer, NOOO for what. I told her we can buy disposables cameras like I did for my wedding and place them on the tables for the family to take pics. I just don't like the idea of spending a lot on a baby shower when the money can go towards buying baby stuff. What do you guys think?

Wow...I honestly never heard of ll that stuff at a baby shower. We just do a bunch of munchie type foods...a small cake...and a few cheesy baby games. :).


----------



## mama.luv

MissJenn: Things are changing nowadays. I'm not into all of those fancy smancy baby showers. I just like the fact that I can see my family cause I haven't seen some of them in months or even years. 

Question for you guys, you guys already know I get just about every symptom associated with pregnancy. Well now I get the bleeding gums too. Do you guys get that? Sometimes my gums just bleed out of nowhere. Like right now at work, I tasted the blood and I was like oh gosh my gums are bleeding. And just my luck, several people tried to talk to me as I headed to the restroom. How embarrassing!! For those of you that get that, how do you handle it at work?


----------



## missjenn

I havent gotten that but my doctor did tell me at 3 months that it was common in pregnancy....my gums were bleeding more when I brushed....but not bleeding out of the blue...but she did say its common back then!

I love the family part of it too!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> Rockin: Lucky you, having your baby shower already, mine isn't until September. Also good luck on that drive, we just drove 6hrs to Northern Cali 2 weeks ago and it was like torture. I couldn't drink much water because I would have to keep making potty stops. I wanted to leave at night so that I can sleep most of the way, but my hubby and his dad wanted to leave in the afternoon going there and coming back.
> 
> We will be getting our little boy circumsized. My son was circumsized and the cleaning process was easy. Back then, I was just disappointed that we had to wait like a week after he was born to do it. I wish they did everything in the hospital.

My shower at home is in September, but I told OH no more traveling after August, so we had to make his family one a bit earlier. It will include everyone too, lots of food, drinks, people etc, lol. He has a HUGE family so we rented a hall (their idea, not mine, lol) We decided awhile back not to get married, so I think everyones just going a little overboard with the baby. its a lot of attention for my taste, but theyre all really excited.

Thanks for your experience with circumcision. OH doesnt know what to do about it, and I dont really want to budge on my stance of doing it. Especially here in the states where its fairly common. BAH! I dont know, but I suppose we'll have to decide soon lol.



Co_Cowgirl said:


> We are providing Burgers/Brats/Hot Dogs and drinks. Everyone is bringing a side to eat. My sister is doing my cupcakes for everyone. We are bringing Corn Hole and having it at the lake. Playground, Horse Shoes, Swimming if the water levels are good. All day event of hanging out and spending time with those important to us. NO PHOTOGRAPHERS for us! Just laid back GOOD TIME!
> 
> My DH just bought 2 more pink Broncos outfits. I know he is just as excited about our daughter as I am. so I think we should celebrate this as a family.
> 
> UPDATE I HAVE A FAN. I love working for a small business!

Yay for fans! My OH is sooooo excited too and hes a huge football fan so we have tons of 49ers stuff for the baby already (....but we live in Chicago, try not to get confused lol) 

Thanks to everyone for their views on circumcision. I think its intersting how all of our cultural experience differ so much from baby showers to circumcision. Thats why I love this board so much. its great perspective for me! Its a tough decision for us, but we'll have to make it eventually. Time is drawing near. 

Getting ready to start drinking my glucose drink.....heres hoping for healthy results :)


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Better a 49'ers fan then a Bears fan! I think mostly I hate Cutler. My parents family is all close to Rockford so my family is split between Bears and Packers fans! I root for the Packers as long as they aren't playing my Broncos. 

I didn't watch the game the other night but I know we beat the 49'ers but I hope you guys have a good run this year! I told DH that as much as we paid for Payton that we should have playoffs this year so our daughter should get to wear those outfits for a few more weeks!

She also already has Nebraska Corn Huskers stuff. I am not much of a college fan but my husband is!

She also has a Cubs t-Shirt and Rockies outfits.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> mama.luv said:
> 
> 
> Rockin: Lucky you, having your baby shower already, mine isn't until September. Also good luck on that drive, we just drove 6hrs to Northern Cali 2 weeks ago and it was like torture. I couldn't drink much water because I would have to keep making potty stops. I wanted to leave at night so that I can sleep most of the way, but my hubby and his dad wanted to leave in the afternoon going there and coming back.
> 
> We will be getting our little boy circumsized. My son was circumsized and the cleaning process was easy. Back then, I was just disappointed that we had to wait like a week after he was born to do it. I wish they did everything in the hospital.
> 
> My shower at home is in September, but I told OH no more traveling after August, so we had to make his family one a bit earlier. It will include everyone too, lots of food, drinks, people etc, lol. He has a HUGE family so we rented a hall (their idea, not mine, lol) We decided awhile back not to get married, so I think everyones just going a little overboard with the baby. its a lot of attention for my taste, but theyre all really excited.
> 
> Thanks for your experience with circumcision. OH doesnt know what to do about it, and I dont really want to budge on my stance of doing it. Especially here in the states where its fairly common. BAH! I dont know, but I suppose we'll have to decide soon lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Co_Cowgirl said:
> 
> 
> We are providing Burgers/Brats/Hot Dogs and drinks. Everyone is bringing a side to eat. My sister is doing my cupcakes for everyone. We are bringing Corn Hole and having it at the lake. Playground, Horse Shoes, Swimming if the water levels are good. All day event of hanging out and spending time with those important to us. NO PHOTOGRAPHERS for us! Just laid back GOOD TIME!
> 
> My DH just bought 2 more pink Broncos outfits. I know he is just as excited about our daughter as I am. so I think we should celebrate this as a family.
> 
> UPDATE I HAVE A FAN. I love working for a small business!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for fans! My OH is sooooo excited too and hes a huge football fan so we have tons of 49ers stuff for the baby already (....but we live in Chicago, try not to get confused lol)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their views on circumcision. I think its intersting how all of our cultural experience differ so much from baby showers to circumcision. Thats why I love this board so much. its great perspective for me! Its a tough decision for us, but we'll have to make it eventually. Time is drawing near.
> 
> Getting ready to start drinking my glucose drink.....heres hoping for healthy results :)Click to expand...

Enjoy the shower and let them do it all!! Its a super exciting time for everyone and it's one of the few things we get to have big celebrations for as an adult....look forward to them...and soak in every single second!!!

P.S. HAPPY 7 MONTH MILESTONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missjenn

What I came home to after work today!!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







998459_10153148052340093_1056503136_n.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bb1

We aren't circumcising only because its so uncommon here now and DH is not done so we won't be getting either DS done either.

And I do have high blood pressure. at 11 weeks it got up to 141/101 so I have been medicated since. now at a pretty high level of meds its staying around 80/80 so thats heaps better. Also I still have my wedding rings on because the swelling has been so minimal. With DS I had to take them off at 22 weeks because of swelling. 

Seems like we are having an early spring here at the moment and I have hayfever..I never have before and its making me feel horrible. Im going to see the pharmacist a bit later and see if there is anything safe I can take. 

Missjen you are a very lucky lady. :)


----------



## bb1

oh and just a few days over 11 weeks left before Baby Jace arrives. because of c-section at 38 weeks.
need to get busy and start organising things.

I don't know if a baby shower is being done for us this time. I told my SIL if she is doing one we don't want any gifts this time. Just a get together would be fine.


----------



## missjenn

bb1 said:


> oh and just a few days over 11 weeks left before Baby Jace arrives. because of c-section at 38 weeks.
> need to get busy and start organising things.
> 
> I don't know if a baby shower is being done for us this time. I told my SIL if she is doing one we don't want any gifts this time. Just a get together would be fine.

We could have our babies right around the same time then! But I am so hoping I go a couple of weeks early! I need to get my ass in gear and get the babies room done......actually...get it started!


----------



## bb1

I need to get something started as well. or at least clean out the room we are going to use for the nursery.
We decided on an Animal theme (African animals) and a blue/grey colour.


----------



## wantb502

mama.luv said:


> Want: Your belly is popping out now, you look cute. And you and your hubby are always doing something. I went camping in Lake Arrowhead with my family when I was about 4 months and man that was exhausting. I bought a small portable toilet seat to put in my tent :) I can't even imagine going camping this far along.
> 
> BB1: It seems like this carpal tunnel is going to get worse. I'm just nervous that it will get so bad to the point where it will hurt to pick up my babies once they are born. I had PCOS too and did my Glucose test last week and still don't know the results. I would assume that no call is good news, but they still haven't called me about my low iron level, so who knows. I just don't understand why my medical center posted my iron blood results online but not my glucose results...grrrrr

Girl get some cock-up splints from the medical supply store. This is what we prescribe at my office for carpal tunnel syndrome. I believe it will help because it relieves the pressure on the median nerve. I think you can get them pretty cheap too.


----------



## wantb502

ROckin: my husband and I have had this one disagreement since before we got married! Even before we talked about having kids!

He is completely against circumcision, though he himself is circumcised. I am totally for it. My husband is so laid back and does not have an opinion about almost anything except for THIS! We've debated HOURS over this. My point is for cleanliness and future problems. One of our friends had to be cut at 25 years old and my uncle had it done at 50! Both for pain reasons with sex. Working in a hospital, I have also seen so many men that do NOT take care of their junk and even trying to put a foley catheter in a man with a tight foreskin is almost impossible. They get yeasty and dirty if not taken good care of....

We talked to several people, including our friend that had to get circumcised as an adult. After much deliberation and the fact that my husband is never passionate about anything. I decided to agree with him and we are NOT circumcising our son. If he chooses so when he can make a good decision on his own, then he will be able to to that himself. I told DH that it was his responsibility to stay on top of making sure LO knows how to care for his penis. 

Everyone has an opinion about this and opinions vary from country to country. I say fight your battles and see what is most important to you both. If you have questions, talk with a pediatrician or a urologist.


----------



## wantb502

I want to respond to everyone messages but there are so many the last two days!

My mom and sister are throwing me a family/family friend baby shower. My mom is going all out because this is her first grandchild. My sister (8 years older) will probably never have kids and DH and I are talking about maybe having only one, so this may be her only chance! 

My friend is throwing a friend shower with everyone invited. I have a feeling it will involve booze, food, and a bunch of people just hanging out. I told her I did want any of our friend to feel like they had to give us gifts. We need to do a stock the bar party because our bourbon collection is almost gone since we haven't bought any since I got pregnant and all of our friends come over and drink it. 

I am able to get in touch with my OB very easily, though I hate bugging her for anything. I used to work with her a couple of years ago in a clinic so I have her cell number. She texts me my lab results when they come in :) 

I've think I am going overboard.. I have signed up for two classes. One prenatal and the other is a Lamaze class. I am thinking about taking a cloth diapering class and a breast feeding class too! Anyone else going class crazy?!?!?! I am just worry that I will miss something super important if I dont get instruction. I am nuts.


----------



## mama.luv

Want: I signed up for 3 classes (Baby Care Basics, Breastfeeding and Labor & Delivery). So no, you are not crazy :)


----------



## Nariah01

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Nariah - Did you find somewhere to move your horses? I have never heard of a horse being kicked out! That would piss me off!

Well I did find a place to move them, and its great I was really excited. But now I am kind of bummed because we made an offer on a house, and if it goes through we will only need a place for the horses for like a month and a half, which is totally exciting because we might have a house. But a bummer all the same because the barn may not take them now because they would only be there for a short time. :cry:

I swear its one step forward and then like two to three steps back these days! Keep your fingers crossed that it works out!


----------



## Nariah01

I signed up for lots of classes, probably way more then is necessary but I have like no knowledge of caring for babies so I figured I would go all out. :haha:

All of you ladies getting your nurseries painted and set up I envy you so much! We can't do this as we have no Nursery to decorate. But on the plus side we did just make an offer on a house, and if all goes well we may close by the end of September. Its cutting it a bit close in my mind but I would rather cut it close and be moved in before Baby arrives then move when I am taking care of a fussy newborn. The only problem is its a two hour drive and a ferry ride away from where we are which means I would probably have to change my midwife and hospital of choice. :nope:

And I would have to get us moved in, get the property ready for horses to come home before baby and get all this stuff sorted out in two months or less. Well hopefully our luck is finally looking up and things will go smoothly! And I have a midwife app. today!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Nariah I wouldn't tell them. If they accept an offer on the house it still takes forever and you might not want to move them until you get the house settled. Once you get everything settled on the house then give your 30 days notice.

I haven't signed up for any classes just because they want to charge me so much per class! I am really frustrated with the costs.


----------



## whittnie117

I haven't signed up for any classes but I would like to do a labor and delivery and beastfeeding class. 

I'm having an internal debate and would love some opinions even if Ive asked before. We like two names that are really super popular. Liam and Nathan. If you liked the names, but they were both in the top ten or top 25 names, would you do it?


----------



## luna_19

Nariah I say don't tell the stable, you don't know for sure if/when you will be moving anyways.

I'm personally really against using popular names, I wouldn't want my kid to be one of four in the class with the same name.

We're taking a full day prenatal class that cost $140 and a free 2 hour breastfeeding class :)


----------



## missjenn

I havent signed up either....but I also want to take the labor and delivery one.....possibly the breast feeding one too.


----------



## mama.luv

I really like the name Liam. I don't think too many boys are named that. It just became popular because of that actor that star in the Hunger Games. I'm with Luna when it comes to names, I want my child to be the only one with that name in their class.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> ROckin: my husband and I have had this one disagreement since before we got married! Even before we talked about having kids!
> 
> He is completely against circumcision, though he himself is circumcised. I am totally for it. My husband is so laid back and does not have an opinion about almost anything except for THIS! We've debated HOURS over this. My point is for cleanliness and future problems. One of our friends had to be cut at 25 years old and my uncle had it done at 50! Both for pain reasons with sex. Working in a hospital, I have also seen so many men that do NOT take care of their junk and even trying to put a foley catheter in a man with a tight foreskin is almost impossible. They get yeasty and dirty if not taken good care of....
> 
> We talked to several people, including our friend that had to get circumcised as an adult. After much deliberation and the fact that my husband is never passionate about anything. I decided to agree with him and we are NOT circumcising our son. If he chooses so when he can make a good decision on his own, then he will be able to to that himself. I told DH that it was his responsibility to stay on top of making sure LO knows how to care for his penis.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion about this and opinions vary from country to country. I say fight your battles and see what is most important to you both. If you have questions, talk with a pediatrician or a urologist.

This was pretty much how we were! Although OH finally caved, not me :happydance: But it was a battle. Thats for sure. Thanks for sharing your story :)



Co_Cowgirl said:


> Better a 49'ers fan then a Bears fan! I think mostly I hate Cutler. My parents family is all close to Rockford so my family is split between Bears and Packers fans! I root for the Packers as long as they aren't playing my Broncos.
> 
> I didn't watch the game the other night but I know we beat the 49'ers but I hope you guys have a good run this year! I told DH that as much as we paid for Payton that we should have playoffs this year so our daughter should get to wear those outfits for a few more weeks!
> 
> She also already has Nebraska Corn Huskers stuff. I am not much of a college fan but my husband is!
> 
> She also has a Cubs t-Shirt and Rockies outfits.

Hahahahah You guys did beat us, lol. Pre-season. its ok. I grew up here in Chicago, so Im always a little soft for the Bears...and we actually only live about 45 min from Rockford (small world). My OH is a football fanatic and so is his dad so our little guy will get smothered in sports stuff Im sure. But, its fun and makes OH happy :)


AFM- Dr appt went well. Baby is head down!!! The doctor said 95% of the time theyll stay that way :happydance: Heartbeat is good at 140 and Im measuring right on target! Ill get the results from my glucose test and iron levels in a few days. That drink made me nauseous! Yuck. Hopefully I dont have to take another one. Torture! and I was starving by the time it was all done! AAAAAND yay for me, I only gained 4lbs last month....hahahahah thats the LEAST amount of weight Ive gained between any of my appts. Go figure.


----------



## Murmers0110

Jo I had an early pregnancy class, a breastfeeding class, a caring for your infant class, a labor and delivery class and a tour of the hospital. Grant went to all of them with me. Take as many as you can and or want.


----------



## missjenn

For the last two years I always said we would go with Liam if a boy....my favorite guy from Coronation Street :). However...top secret...we are going with Keenan


----------



## whittnie117

Keenan is super cute. Reminds me of Keenan and Kel whom I grew up watching. 

The only problem I have with Liam is that it is ranked #15 in the US at around 5300 per million babies names that, and that is a lot. Nathan is near top 50. Liam would be short for William, OH's real first name, though he goes by his middle name. All the men in the family are named William and my big brother's middle name would be Liam's nickname. Lee.

I don't know, I am so torn. I wish OH just liked the name that was/is my favorite of Jamison. All this could be avoided, lol. I always wanted to choose a unique name because I grew up with a lot of girls in my classes named the same as me and hate going by first name last initial. It's such a big decision and I'm starting to stress we aren't further along in the choosing process. OH has a 'it'll get done eventually' attitude about everything, so he doesnt take the time needed to look into things in a timely manner. It can be frustrating.

Good thing about OH though is that his fever broke, but he is still in a ton of pain.


----------



## mama.luv

What website could I look at to see where a name is ranked? I was thinking about choosing Kylie for our little girl's name but I don't know yet cause it's kind of plain. I would like to see how it's ranked though.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Whittnie - The name I think we have picked is in the top 50. I think if you had a common name you would be the first one to know if it bothers kids. I had a fairly common name but I didn't have large enough town to have multiples of my name in my classes.

With that said I know your worried about how much time is left. I am doing the same thing but we still have a lot of time!


----------



## missjenn

I love Kylie!!

If we were having a girl we were going to name her Lina....

Also love the name Jamison :)


----------



## wantb502

I had no clue Liam was common... I don't know a single Liam. Nathan is popular but it always will be. It's like Joseph or Matthew. I say go with your gut. 

Our name is Denver: ranked around 460! I'm into non-popular names


----------



## whittnie117

Mama, check baby name wizard for the number of babies per million, rank, and when it's peak popularity was. Otherwise you can just type in top 10, 25, 50, etc... boy/girl names for 2012 or whatever other year into google and lists will pop up and you can get a good idea from them. But babynamewizard.com is my favorite site to pop names into. I love their graph too.


----------



## missjenn

Wantb...I had told my husband about the name you picked a few weeks ago..Denver...he thought it was really cool!


----------



## wantb502

So I called the chiropractor today and he wanted to see me tonight! I spent 1.5 hours wih him and he talked to me about my issues. He actually doesn't think it's pelvic girdle pain but issues tht originate from a birth defect. When I was born I did not have a fully formed femor heads and was in hip casts for about 1.5 years. I was going to have bone graphs but the femur head started growing right before the surgery. He also noted that I had injured my tailbone in the past without me mentioning it, he had asked I had broken it. I hurt it pretty bad about 5 years ago sledding but never got it checked out. He did a few manipulations which felt pretty darn good and gave me some easy to do tips for my posture to help with my hips.
I actually was very impressed and have already made and appt next week! I may be a convert. 

He is prenatally certified and deals a lot do wih pregnancy. He came highly recommended from a fellow nurse that i respect. I would look into it for your pain Alcemist!


----------



## luna_19

That's awesome news! It's amazing how much they can help :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - thank you! I've been considering seeing one so bad because last night to currently, I've been limping. The pain is just unbearable, I can not walk. I have to move each lower limb so very slowly. I'm going to wait for it to dissipate, if it will, until I seek a reputable chiropractor. I gotta look if my insurance even covers it at all as well. This really sucks.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Sorry you guys are in so much pain :( That cant be easy to deal with. Hopefully everything feels better soon :hugs:

I am in need of a serious hug. I had a full on crazy hormonal meltdown last night. Ugh. Im just feeling super tired and overwhelmed and knowing I dont have the weekend to relax isnt helping. I was so mean so OH last night and I feel so awful today about. I just want to go home and get under the covers :cry:


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: sending an air hug your way!


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - awww I totally understand how hormones can bring the dragoon out of you because it has happened a couple of times already. Hugs!


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin: I totally feel you, except when I am mean to DH, I don't feel bad afterwards :) I'm just so stubborn. I'm always snapping at my hubby. Sometimes he just make me so mad because he doesn't understand what I'm going through during this pregnancy. He thinks I over-exaggerate when I talk about the aches and pains. I snapped at him last night because he said he is going to re-arrange our bedroom, then he went on to complain how I'm a hoarder and I just want to keep everything. I'm like come on if you are going to re-arrange the room, just do it and don't complain. Sheesh. Can you imagine coming home from a long day at work to hear "you like to keep all of these papers around" or "you have all of these shoes under the bed and don't even wear them" :ignore:

Any hoo, my co-worker (a man) just told me to watch out for toxemia. I was like "huh." And then he went on to tell me that he noticed that my legs are getting swollen. What the heck, how rude. But wouldn't he think that I know this already. Duh. I'm just so irritated. Sorry for the rant. Ummm and I still haven't heard from my Doctor after I emailed him on Monday, but I see the High Risk Doctor tomorrow, thank goodness.


----------



## whittnie117

Thanks for everyone's opinion on the name thing. I'm struggling, but sure we will find a name. 

Sorry everyone is in pain. I'm thinking of getting to a chiropractor myself. My back feels all out of whack, as well as my shoulders.

For anyone that sees this within the next 12 hours it is a great deal. I couldn't pass it up for only 20 bucks.

https://kids.woot.com/offers/disney-baby-cars-bouncer-9

Also, I went to babies R Us today and got several items for 90 cents and several more for 1.90. It was a lot of mismatched separates from their summer lines. Several pants that would go with just about anything. Thought I'd let you girls know so you can see if yours still has them.


----------



## mama.luv

Thank Whit, I may buy that. I bought a JuJu Be Packabe diaper bag from Woot like 2 months ago. It was like 60% off the regular price. You can catch some good deals on that site. And how long is that sale going on at Babies r Us? I will have to go this weekend. I may even bite the bullet and register there while I'm at it.


----------



## whittnie117

I think it's not a sale, it's a first come first serve thing. I bought ALL the boy items. I'm sure any other mother to be would do the same if they saw those prices. I'm going to check again after fall too.


----------



## The Alchemist

What sorts of items did you get for your boy? 

I'm definitely gonna need new bottles/nipples, gonna buy packs of nipple pads, several tubes of lanolin, onesies, baby pj's, a couple of blankets, and some receiving blankets. I won't be needing bath tubs and such as I have many baby things left from dd. Plus, I ended up not needing a lot either. That was a waste of money for us back then. 

If you ladies plan on wearing your baby, I implore you not to get Baby Bjorn brand as they are just horrible for your back. I should have read reviews before purchasing it. I ended up selling mine to a couple who really wanted it despite my warning them of it causing backaches.


----------



## whittnie117

Yesterday I bought 17 items of clothes, mostly pants and onesies, several blankets, and socks.

So far in total I've bought All the clothes, hats, socks, and shoes he'll need until he is 9 months. I just need three jackets. I have most what I need for 12 months. I bought that bouncer, Started buying diapers, all the towels and wash cloths needed, some 
cleaning supplies, several blankets and swaddling blankets, a couple bottles, his entire bedroom decoration set, and a playyard. I have many, many books already, lol.

I have the travel system, crib and changer, bassinet, and swing all picked out. 

I need a breast pump and accessories for breast feeding, bathtub, diaper cream, wipes, fitted sheets, tummy time thing (descriptive eh?), toys, baby carrier, and a few other things.

Oh and I have his take home outfit and receiving blankets too.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I feel so unprepared! lol You guys have tons of stuff. Hopefully we get some good loot at the babyshower this weekend. Im getting anxious about it!. Ill let you guys know how it goes and maybe post a pic or two!


----------



## The Alchemist

For those who are having baby showers, have fun and enjoy it. 

Otoh, i said I want going to get any outfits for the first few months as theypoop a lot, but if I want one just one, I'd want this one :D
 



Attached Files:







funny-baby-clothes.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wantb502

Wow! You girls seem to have everything. I friend went through my registry and pretty much said that I didn't need half the stuff. Well,
I registered at target and I can just return it and get me and DH stuff!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I have a car seat and a crib. A few outfits because when I go to Goodwill I can't help myself! But other then that I don't have a lot yet. I figure with those 2 things I can handle a baby and the rest will come whenever!


----------



## berniegroves

We did have a lot if stuff for DD that we won't bother with this time. But I think the first time it's figuring out what works for you as a family in your home. 

I have all the clothes he's gonna need for the first 6 months apart from a coat. It's mainly onesies as that is what DD lived in for the first few months lol!


----------



## whittnie117

Just got back from the other Babies R Us and I put the bassinet, swing, and travel system on layaway. 
They didn't have any 90 cent items, but a ton of pants in different sizes for 2.00. I now officially have what I need and want up to 12 months. Now I can focus on the healthcare items and diapers. I feel accomplished.


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> Just got back from the other Babies R Us and I put the bassinet, swing, and travel system on layaway.
> They didn't have any 90 cent items, but a ton of pants in different sizes for 2.00. I now officially have what I need and want up to 12 months. Now I can focus on the healthcare items and diapers. I feel accomplished.

:)

When you say healthcare items...what are you referring to?


----------



## whittnie117

Nasal aspirator, baby brushes, nail clippers, shampoo, cleansers, baby tylenol, powder, creams, etc...etc.. Just the random stuff that is needed or nice to have for baby.


----------



## The Alchemist

Fir those looking into using cloth diapers, have you started looking at where you buy at? Because I have no idea...maybe I can ebay...


----------



## wantb502

My friend gave me a ton of free diapers, so luckily I don't have to go out and search for too many more. I found this link. It's a good review of offering types of cloth diapers. Bum genius and Charlie banana were rated ad both can be bought at target:

https://www.babble.com/toddler/babble-blogger-favorites-best-cloth-diapers-of-2013/#next-slideshow


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh yes I've seen some at target and immediately had thought, wow they're pretty expensive! So youbuy the diapers AND the liners, right? Because that's what I saw.


----------



## wantb502

Some are all in one, some have inserts, and others Use the prefolds. The all in one may be the easiest, but you'll have more laundry. Some baby centers (we have one here alled "babyology" ) have cloth diapering classes and there are tons of mom groups specifically geared toward cloth diapering. That would be a great resource to find out what works best. 

Cloth diapering isn't for everyone and it seems expensive upfront, but in the long run, it can be very cost effective. There are diaper exchanges and ways to buy used diapers. Used cloth is actually is more absorbent then new. I have a friend that uses cloth on both of her kids. It decreases diaper rash and actually encourages sooner potty training. 

I'm going to take a class and get a diaper service for the first month so I don't have to buy a bunch of new born diapers and mess with cleaning. I registered for some extra cloth diapers and I have about 25 pair from my friend. Most diapers come with 2 inserts or prefolds


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks, I do remember though when I first had dd, my mil suggested to use regular wool cloths as diaper. Back then, I kind of shrugged it off, thinking she was crazy just because she's old school Russian lady lol. Soon thereafter, I did my research and using cloth is better in many ways. For this second baby, I will be trying it out, accept...I'll use wool cloths we already have. I guess this is what they did in the old days, so why buy it works. I'll just have to get used to the frequent washing....which might end up being a reason to stop using it later, lol. We'll see, I guess. Thanks for the info, Want. Didn't even know there are classes about cloth diapering.


----------



## mama.luv

I really need to look into cloth diapering, it will really save me a lot of money.

Yesterday was such a busy day. My appt with the specialist went well. Both babies are doing good, my girl is still behind in size (head and abdominal) but the Doc wasn't too concerned about that. But she is going to have me do anenatal testing once a week at the hosp and I have to do a 24hr urine test because I have a little protein in my urine. And I have to get another growth scan in 2wks. It seems like so much but I will do whatever to keep these babies cooking longer. She also said I passed the glucose test and my cervix is still long and closed :) 

Last night I went to Babies R Us to register and to check out their clearance racks. I bought some cute $2 outfits for my girl, it wasn't a good selection of boy stuff but I did buy 3 pairs of shoes at $2 each. Now for the registry, I was too tired to finish that so I will finish it up online. I only selected 19 items so far. Things are sooo expensive nowadays. I really don't expect to get much off my list because of the prices and I need double of just about everything. I feel bad putting this expensive stuff on my registry. When I had my son 17yrs ago, things were more reasonable. Maybe Babies R Us is just expensive. I'm going to register at Buy Buy Baby and maybe Target as well.


----------



## luna_19

when I made my registries I put all the expensive stuff on but then also put on that gift cards are appreciated. I figured most people wouldn't spend so much but would be able to see how much everything costs that we need to buy.


----------



## The Alchemist

I gotta sell my baby bath. I've only used it just 3 times. First few months, I found it was easier for me and my back by bathing in the sink. Then when she outgrew that and was able to sit, I just put those cheap plastic hamper in the tub, and filled it with water. I've got sooooo many other baby items to sell that we just found we didn't even need it. Plus, dd has 4 large trash bag size of clothes, and the majority, she's never worn. They were given as gifts from sil. I don't know if I should sell them or keep them.


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> I really need to look into cloth diapering, it will really save me a lot of money.
> 
> Yesterday was such a busy day. My appt with the specialist went well. Both babies are doing good, my girl is still behind in size (head and abdominal) but the Doc wasn't too concerned about that. But she is going to have me do anenatal testing once a week at the hosp and I have to do a 24hr urine test because I have a little protein in my urine. And I have to get another growth scan in 2wks. It seems like so much but I will do whatever to keep these babies cooking longer. She also said I passed the glucose test and my cervix is still long and closed :)
> 
> Last night I went to Babies R Us to register and to check out their clearance racks. I bought some cute $2 outfits for my girl, it wasn't a good selection of boy stuff but I did buy 3 pairs of shoes at $2 each. Now for the registry, I was too tired to finish that so I will finish it up online. I only selected 19 items so far. Things are sooo expensive nowadays. I really don't expect to get much off my list because of the prices and I need double of just about everything. I feel bad putting this expensive stuff on my registry. When I had my son 17yrs ago, things were more reasonable. Maybe Babies R Us is just expensive. I'm going to register at Buy Buy Baby and maybe Target as well.

That's great news...Im glad your appointment went well! I was born a pound smaller than my sister....well....it was either me or her...lol...can't remember which one mom said but both of us were super healthy...just one of us had more calcium. But that was over 30 years ago...so the doctors wouldnt have even been able to tell my mom if one of us was measuring farther.

What exactly does it mean when protein shows up in the urine anyway?


----------



## mama.luv

Protein in the urine can mean an infection or it can even mean the beginning of pre-eclampsia, or other health concerns. That's why at every appt, they check our urine. Now I have to do this 24hr urine collection where I have to pee in a container they give me for 24hrs. I don't know how I'm going to do that at work tomorrow.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - gosh, all these tests you gotta do! I just hope it turns out normal! 

AFM - nothing new here. Today is my relaxing day as every Sunday, dd goes over grandparent's house from 10a-4p. My pelvic isn't bothering as much atm. I'm just gonna take it easy today, nap, and catch up tv shows. I'll try and post a Sunday bump day pic too.


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: my cloth diapering guru friend recommends getting old wool sweaters from the consignment store and felting them (washing them in hot and drying). Then if you have a sewing machine... Whip some of your own diapers up and wash them in lanolin. Wool is suppose to be great! And you could get some cute stripe wool and they would be so cheap to make! I'm thinking about doing it myself...
Add that to my list of sewig projects!!! 

Afm: we have our first Lamaze class today. I am excited and worried because I couldn't find the damn recommended book anywhere! Oh well.
Also I'm in the process of making a mobile. I'll post a picture when it's done. 

I'll have to probably post a bump day photo tomorrow. I went to a party last night and everyone made me feel great because they said I was "all baby"
It's nice when you feel like your ass is the size of a cow!


----------



## whittnie117

Mama, I'm glad they don't seem too worried about the size difference. Like we all said, aren't twins supposed to be different cuz one is 'dominant'? Also good luck with you urine collection test. Hope it comes back clear. 

I'm still unsure about cloth diapering. Well more so OH is. He isn't big on the thought of cleaning the poopy diapers still. I told him since I'm breastfeeding it shouldn't be as bad as if we were formula feeding. oh well. Men are funny.

I'll post my picture tomorrow. Pjs are staying on again today. OH said I'm a LOT bigger than I was. Way to make a girl feel good.

I'm going to sorts through the baby's clothes today and pull out what I'm going to want to wash to start out with. 

Zulily has some good deals on shoes and toys today.


----------



## mama.luv

Today is supposed to be my relax day but I'm already busy doing things. I went to the lab and picked up my urine collection bottles, then went to the craft store to redeem my 40% off coupon on some baby shower games. Now I'm headed to the recycling center to cash in some bottles and cans for my son. I have many more to do like go to JC Penneys, Target and get my eyebrows threaded :) Let's see if I can get this stuff done in 2hrs so I can put on my pajamas and relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## wantb502

Here's a pic of the mobile..... It too bad my phone sucks. When I get the nursey totally together, I'll talk photos and post

I have it hanging from the ceiling fan for now so my cats don't eat it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantb502

Rant: I am flipping out because I have done so much to try to prevent stretch marks.. Wearing a sports bra to bed, lotioning up twice a day with cocoa butter, exercising, getting new bras. I have stretch marks showing up all Over my breasts! They won't stop growing. They are completely out of control. Even my friends tell me that's all they can do is just stare at my chest! I am miserable. They say you gain about 2 pounds of extra breast tissue, but i would bet money that these girls are at least 10 pounds each. I know it can be worse, but I am so scared because I know when my milk comes in..... I'm totally screwed. I'm already busting out of my 34 G.... 

Anyone else having this issue?!?


----------



## luna_19

Ugh that sucks :hugs:

I'm not as big but I have gone up 3 cup sizes and am scared to see how big they get after baby arrives. I feel so self conscious because I feel like they are gigantic! Don't worry about the stretch marks, just keep moisturizing and drink lots of water and hopefully they will fade once your boobs go back to their regular size. I used to have stretch marks on mine from when I went through puberty but you can hardly see them at all now.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Rant: I am flipping out because I have done so much to try to prevent stretch marks.. Wearing a sports bra to bed, lotioning up twice a day with cocoa butter, exercising, getting new bras. I have stretch marks showing up all Over my breasts! They won't stop growing. They are completely out of control. Even my friends tell me that's all they can do is just stare at my chest! I am miserable. They say you gain about 2 pounds of extra breast tissue, but i would bet money that these girls are at least 10 pounds each. I know it can be worse, but I am so scared because I know when my milk comes in..... I'm totally screwed. I'm already busting out of my 34 G....
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?!?

I am with you 100% girl. Mine are huge and lots of stretch marks too :(. And some look like big indented lines :(. They aren't red but still look awful. Im growing out of all my new bars and like you...I'm freaking about how bad its going to be when milk comes in...omg! I cover myself in bio oil twice a day too.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mama- Glad everything is going well with your twins :) Keep em bakin!

Want- Your mobile is adorable! Youre so crafty. Regarding your stretch marks...I already had tons of stretch marks from being heavy in my teens, but Ive read that there isnt too much you can do about them. Some women just get them when theyre pregnant, but I dont imagine lotion or oil and more water would hurt. Sorry :( Let us know how your class went! I dont have mine for a few weeks still

AFM- Exhausted. Its the only word. Got home yesterday afternoon and just crashed. The baby shower was wonderful. Ill try and get some pics up for you guys to see. We got mostly gift cards but OHs parents did get us a crib :) And now we have more clothes than we know what to do with....but it definitely made things seem....'real' if that makes any sense. 

I got my results back from the dr about my glucose, protein and iron. All looks good! No gestational diabetes (which I was soooo worried about) and my protein and iron levels look great :) I might be gaining a lot of weight but baby and me are healthy :happydance: Now we start going every two weeks! Home stretch!!


----------



## mama.luv

Want: Did you make that mobile? It's cute and so different, I like that. 

My boobs probably grew 2 cups sizes and stopped. I have stretch marks on them too and I'm hoping they fade away. I have been focusing more on putting cream on my stomach and been neglecting my breasts. Maybe that's why I have stretch marks on them.

Rockin: I'm happy your baby shower went well. I can't wait for mine. I figure I will get tons of clothes too, which is why I'm thinking about taking some clothes back to the store that I bought already. That money can go towards other things. That's great your test results came back good. I was nervous about mine too. My iron was low but the Doctor wasn't concerned. I guess it's a normal level when pregnant with twins. I'm just happy everything was looking good.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Want - Did you sew that? I haven't thought about my mobile yet! 

I finished sewing curtains for baby's room this weekend. Can check that off my list. A little touch up paint on the door and a shelf and the baby's room is ready for furniture!

I took it mostly easy this weekend. Went to a company picnic and just spent some time hanging with my OH. Watched the terrible Broncos game. It was nice to have a weekend with no projects that needed to be done.

This coming weekend is prep for the baby shower on Labor Day weekend. I am feeling REALLY good about how everything is coming along. I was really stressed about the baby's room being ready because my OH is such a procrastinator but with the help of my friends it should be finished 2 months before I am needing it! 

I felt really overwhelmed about a month ago but I have been working my hinny off to make sure everything gets done. The last two months I want to be able to just enjoy spending time with my friends/family (Or laying on the couch watching movies because I am miserable!) and I feel like I am really on track for that.

I am going with disposable diapers. I know that there are a lot of pluses to cloth diapering but OH is going to have DD for about 5 hours a day and I am going to feel lucky if I can get him to handle the basic diaper change! I has a really weak stomach (like can't clean up after the dogs if they have an accident). Since I will have to be going back to work and everything else it is just going to be easier for us to do disposable. 

Took my God Daughter to kindergarten today. Not sure how I am going to be ready for that when it is my daughters turn. This is her second week and she was still in tears. She is so darn shy! Went back and had breakfast with my other 3 god kids and took pictures to send my husband at work.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Last night my OH was holding our MinPin Gus. I told him I had been training Gus so that I can teach OH how to diaper using our dog (Poor Gus he really loves us though). 

OH starts telling me how he would change a diaper on Gus and was pretending to go through the motions. After he took off the dirty diaper he put baby powder on and I laughed and said we don't use baby powder anymore. 

OH said "Oh okay" and then started blowing on the dog. I laughed and asked him what he was doing and he told me he was getting rid of the baby powder. Gus finally got fed up with being messed with and jumped up and took off. I laughed SO HARD. I really need to get out more!


----------



## mama.luv

Lol, that is soo funny. I can't even imagine trying to practice on a dog. Maybe you should go to goodwill and pickup a cheap baby doll to practice on.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

We aren't actually going to practice on Gus though I think all of our dogs would let us. We have 3 dogs though and we have done extensive work making sure nothing bothers them. They are ready for a child to do just about anything to them! We have 3 god children across the street in diapers if I need a practice child.


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn: my stretch marks are purple underneath and indents on the side.
I woke up in the middle of the night and had an epiphany... The ones on my side (right boob) are from laying on my left side with a bra that is not tight enough. Tonight I'm wearing two sports bras. Hopefully that will do the trick. 

Rockin: fantastic news about your lab work!! Wahoo for no GD!!!!! 

Mama: I made it. I saw it on pintrest and thought.. Shoot, that looks easy! It was easy but time consuming. It's cross stitch hoops at the top and cut out card stock circles and glued together. I'm happy with it. 

Cowgirl: what kind of curtains did you make? I sewed some roman shades for the nursery when it was a guest room. I was very happy with the way they turned out. After that amount of time and effort, those curtains were staying! You should post a pic! Also,
What other kind of stuff have you been sewing for the baby?!?


----------



## mama.luv

Man you guys are really crafty. You are making me look bad :)

Here is my bump pic
 



Attached Files:







20130819_193905-1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mama.luv

And look what I received already. Thanks Whitt for the heads up on this deal. Now I just have to find a girly one for my daughter.
 



Attached Files:







20130819_195903-1.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh man, speaking of stretch marks, I've been lucky so far (so far!) I haven't seen any new ones. I still have my old ones trying to heal up, mostly on the sides and on top of my butt. I've been trying to prevent new ones or if they will happen, trying to lessen the marks by using Bio Oil. Last pregnancy, I didn't use anything. 

I wish I could make something but I'm not that crafty. Oh well...

I'll try and post up a pic tonight. I've been lazy these last few days, didn't really care to take pictures.

Tonight will be the guest time in a long time to read a novel. I love reading. So while I have time at night after dd goes to sleep, I'm making use of it. It's called "The Golem and the Jinni", more of a historic, fantasy type. 

Anybody love to read? What's your favorite and what do you suggest? I might as well read at might than making cookies and cakes. I've been on a chocolate frenzy these days! Ugh...


----------



## mama.luv

I like reading Romance and Suspense novels. The last book I read was called The Gone Girl, it's on the New York best sellers list. It was so good. I also read the Hunger Games Trilogy and The Fifty Shades of Grey Trilogy. I need to find another good book to read.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - @the Gone girl, I was eyeballing that one; might make that my next book to read!


----------



## luna_19

I've read Gone Girl it was really good


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Missjenn: my stretch marks are purple underneath and indents on the side.
> I woke up in the middle of the night and had an epiphany... The ones on my side (right boob) are from laying on my left side with a bra that is not tight enough. Tonight I'm wearing two sports bras. Hopefully that will do the trick.
> 
> Rockin: fantastic news about your lab work!! Wahoo for no GD!!!!!
> 
> Mama: I made it. I saw it on pintrest and thought.. Shoot, that looks easy! It was easy but time consuming. It's cross stitch hoops at the top and cut out card stock circles and glued together. I'm happy with it.
> 
> Cowgirl: what kind of curtains did you make? I sewed some roman shades for the nursery when it was a guest room. I was very happy with the way they turned out. After that amount of time and effort, those curtains were staying! You should post a pic! Also,
> What other kind of stuff have you been sewing for the baby?!?

Geez...you know what....I havent checked under....yep...my boobs have some sag so I don't notice under....I will when I go home tonight. I do have a couple almost purple indents on side boob.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Mama- Glad everything is going well with your twins :) Keep em bakin!
> 
> Want- Your mobile is adorable! Youre so crafty. Regarding your stretch marks...I already had tons of stretch marks from being heavy in my teens, but Ive read that there isnt too much you can do about them. Some women just get them when theyre pregnant, but I dont imagine lotion or oil and more water would hurt. Sorry :( Let us know how your class went! I dont have mine for a few weeks still
> 
> AFM- Exhausted. Its the only word. Got home yesterday afternoon and just crashed. The baby shower was wonderful. Ill try and get some pics up for you guys to see. We got mostly gift cards but OHs parents did get us a crib :) And now we have more clothes than we know what to do with....but it definitely made things seem....'real' if that makes any sense.
> 
> I got my results back from the dr about my glucose, protein and iron. All looks good! No gestational diabetes (which I was soooo worried about) and my protein and iron levels look great :) I might be gaining a lot of weight but baby and me are healthy :happydance: Now we start going every two weeks! Home stretch!!

Glad to hear all the results came back good! Gift cards are the best!!! I hope we get some of those at my shower!!!!!!!


----------



## missjenn

Love the bump pic Miss Lopez :)


----------



## missjenn

I feel frigin huge and am actually starting to feel uncomfortable! I cannot believe how much I've grown in the past two months...scary!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







563336_10153173003255093_973628526_n.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7









534280_10153173003260093_1090833656_n.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

MissJenn- LOVELY as always. Youre totally glowing!

I love reading too! So fun. I was reading about 2 books a month before I got pregnant. I think Ive read 3 in the last 7 months. By the time I get into bed, I need to sleep lol. OH is out of town for the next week :( so maybe Ill get some reading done then. Im reading a breastfeeing book right now, nothing too fun. 

Im not feeling well today. Im tired and I dont want to work. 
Ive noticed increased pressure in my lower pelvic region, not pain exactly, but pressure. Anyone else notice this? Also...and Im trying not to be alarmed, but....a little less movement than last week. Im def still feeling the baby move a few times an hour, but it seemed like last week he was all over the place and this week so far, just a few movements here and there. Is that something I should be concerned about, or is this pretty normal? When does the room to move get less?

Thanks girls. Ill try and get some shower photos up tonight and my 29 week bump :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - you're bump grew alright, nice and round. Lovely bump pic as always 

Rockin- sorry you're not feeling alright, as with some of us. As fir movements, I shouldn't think anything is wrong with less movements this week. They'll have days of movements, then kind of retire and sleep all day for the next few days. At least that's what my dr said. It's different for each woman as to how much they run out of. Last night was the first night I had felt uncomfortable to sleep because my bump feels huge on me now, for being petite person. It us getting harder to turn in bed. Time for those extra pillows to come out! You should try that, rockin.


----------



## The Alchemist

Here I am at 26w, feeling uncomfortable already. I don't look big enough to complain but it's doing a good job at worsening my pelvic pain and harder to turn in bed. And you can still see old stretchmarks. Plus my dark line. Hehe...I've got all kinds of lines going on.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1377010355645.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mama.luv

MissJenn, every week your belly looks bigger. And you are all belly, good for you. I meant to comment on the flowers and candy you received, you are so lucky. I would be lucky if my hubby picked me a rose from our garden :haha: but that's not going to happen.


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist: you belly is growing too. I can see why you are having trouble sleeping now. I have problems too. Plus I wake up several times to use the restroom and it's so hard to get out of the bed because our bed sits up high. 

Rockin: I think you are getting to that point where the baby is growing and has less room to move, but I could be wrong. Sometimes the babies have off days like what Alchemist said. Yesterday, I didn't feel my LO's that much but today they are active. Try eating something sweet and lay down to see if that gets the baby moving. I read somewhere that if you feel some kind of movement then you are okay. If you don't feel movement, then that's a concern.


----------



## luna_19

Are you all look so cute! I will try to remember to post this week's pic later :)

Rockin I find I get a day or two of tons of movement and then several quiet days. I've heard that the quiet days are usually a growth spurt and I definitely feel like they correspond to my belly getting bigger!

I'm lucky I'm still sleeping pretty well other than having to get up to pee every 2 hours or so :dohh: I have always slept kind of side stomach with a body pillow which seems to be ideal because it supports everything. Getting up out of bed is definitely getting to be a challenge though, I more roll out of bed at this point :haha:


----------



## berniegroves

Missjenn - you look fabulous!!! Your bump is awesome! 

Rockin - try not to worry too much. The babies will be getting bigger now and so will have less space to move around. So they're less likely to be doing somersaults and more likely to be wriggling which we would feel less. If that makes sense. 
My midwife says as long as you feel them move ten times a day then you're all good. 

I'm really uncomfortable now! Much worse than with DD. can't believe I have over 10 weeks to go still. 

I had a falling out with DH last night. Feeling pretty down about it at the moment. It's made me feel sad and lonely. :-( 

I'm looking at hiring an independant midwife instead of using the NHS. I really want a homebirth and the nhs are tricky in that area. And I really like the idea of knowing exactly who will deliver my baby, as in the nhs it could be anyone. But it costs a lot of money so not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## berniegroves

Here is my 29 week picture.
Not very clear and sideways I think. But oh well!


----------



## missjenn

Alchemist - Frig!! You have the perfect prego body woman!!!!!!! Jealous!!

Bernie - Love the bump and the shirt!....we all have little fallout's here and there...its a healthy part of all relationships...just don't let it carry too long...that's what makes it healthy...coming together to talk it out...not who is right or wrong. In the past I was always terrible with this and would resort to silent treatment....sometimes for days...and it was awful...I learned from that and life is so much better with resolution and communication! 

Rockin - two weeks ago I swore I didnt feel the baby move for like two days...I was beside myself and I thought I did something terrible by swimming in the ice cold ocean...I convinced myself that I harmed the baby. A couple days later he was moving more then ever before!

My doctor told me last week to prepare myself for less movement going forward because the baby has less room to stretch out now....and remains in the fetal position for most of the remainder of the pregnancy...where as before he would turn alot....kick his legs and move about.

I also have the pelvic pressure and have for weeks now....some days its really intense....its definitely constant! I mostly feel it when Im on the move.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh I would love a home birth! But that wouldn't be covered by insurance. A private MW woks cost too much for us too, so that birth idea's out of the question. It would be nice though as I've always imagined one. And it's too bad my hospital doesn't have birthing pool for the option of water birth either. That sucks, or else I would have opted for that instead. Other hospitals have this option/birthing alternative, lucky women who gets to choose that option! Oh well...

This god awful, summer heat is so discouraging. I've been a hermit because of it, but at least dd keeps herself entertained while I sit and relax. Stay cool, ladies!

Edit: 
Missjenn - thanks but truly you are cute you're always so damn happy in your pics!


----------



## wantb502

mama.luv said:


> I like reading Romance and Suspense novels. The last book I read was called The Gone Girl, it's on the New York best sellers list. It was so good. I also read the Hunger Games Trilogy and The Fifty Shades of Grey Trilogy. I need to find another good book to read.

Oh! I just started the Gone Girl!


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Oh I would love a home birth! But that wouldn't be covered by insurance. A private MW woks cost too much for us too, so that birth idea's out of the question. It would be nice though as I've always imagined one. And it's too bad my hospital doesn't have birthing pool for the option of water birth either. That sucks, or else I would have opted for that instead. Other hospitals have this option/birthing alternative, lucky women who gets to choose that option! Oh well...
> 
> This god awful, summer heat is so discouraging. I've been a hermit because of it, but at least dd keeps herself entertained while I sit and relax. Stay cool, ladies!
> 
> Edit:
> Missjenn - thanks but truly you are cute you're always so damn happy in your pics!

Thanks...I just kinda hope the bump slows down and stabilizes though. It's alot of weight on my frame that I am not used to and it came on super fast!

I have been extremely happy since falling pregnant...it has always been my life long dream to be a mom and I never thought it would happen (long story). I feel blessed every single day!


----------



## berniegroves

Alchemist - we really need a home birth as we don't have anyone to take care of DD. so if the nhs said no, which is a definite possibility then I'd have to go to hospital by myself. So I have no idea how we would afford it but we're going to have to try just for the peace of mind. 
It's a shame your hospital doesn't have water births. I thought most places had at least one birthing pool now.
I never thought I'd want a water birth. I thought the idea of being naked in a pool of water in a room of people would be a nightmare!!! But thee was a bath in my hospital room with DD and I spent hours in there with people walking in and out! Lol! The water definetly helped.

Missjenn - thanks. DH and I don't argue much and even this was a disagreement. But DH can't see how I feel about this and honestly I just don't feel like we're a couple anymore as we spend so little time together. I thought it would get better from November but he told me his plans for next year and it seems it won't be getting better anytime soon. Just feel sad and lonely. As hardly see DH and my friends are all an hour away and I'm so tired at the moment I don't feel up to driving that far. 

I'm sure I'll get over it. 

I agree that you always look glowing missjenn!! And soooo happy!


----------



## missjenn

What does your hubby do for work? It sounds as though it's something that takes him away from home often? Sounds like you are isolated a bit and that can be lonely for sure! I totally need to be around people!

You don't have any family that are within driving distance to help out?

My family live in another province and you have to cross one of the most expensive bridges to get there....$44.50 and about an hour drive from where we live.


----------



## missjenn

My left ankle is really swollen and I just noticed. Has anyone had that happen during their pregnancy....only one is swollen and it came out of no where?


----------



## whittnie117

So many posts to respond to. I really need to not sleep half the day, lol. 

I haven't been reading at all. I usually read a lot, but it is like I have no patience for it anymore. I really have want to do anything I used to do. All I do is look things up for the baby. Everything revolves around the baby now. 

You guys look amazing. 

Rockin, glad your GD free. That's amazing. Don't worry about decreased movement unless there is not more than 10 movements per day. You're to the point where you are going to feel less because there is less room.

Miss Jenn, it could be because of the extra pressure on the blood vessels. There is a lot more blood pumping through our veins right now. I would call the doc just in case though. It is weird that it is only one of your ankles. 

Mama, there are more deals on woot today for gear. 
https://kids.woot.com/plus/from-strollers-to-playards-back
A lot of it is sold out already, but I bought the Infanto Gym for my baby. It's 25$ less than any I have seen, so I couldn't pass it up. There is also another bouncer on there, but it's not as good of a deal as the other, but still good. But there ISSS a swing on there for 79.99 instead of 150. I think all you girls should check that one out. I am just pissed because I put one on layaway this weekend for 164.95 and then that one comes up. 

On Zulily, there are some bras under the maternity section for nursing that would fit a lot of you girls and all under 20 dollars. Check out the baby shoes and toys while you're there, there are some good deals all around the website, not just on their 'New Today' tab. Under the " Last Day" tab there is shoes under 10 dollars as low as 6.99 and really cute. The brand is called Ten Little Piggies.

I am going to post deals that I see that I think are worth it if you girls don't mind. At least if I can help save a little money to at least one of you, it would be good. I am glad you were able to get that bouncer Mama :D


----------



## berniegroves

missjenn said:


> What does your hubby do for work? It sounds as though it's something that takes him away from home often? Sounds like you are isolated a bit and that can be lonely for sure! I totally need to be around people!
> 
> You don't have any family that are within driving distance to help out?
> 
> My family live in another province and you have to cross one of the most expensive bridges to get there....$44.50 and about an hour drive from where we live.

Hubby is a paralegal for Intel. He goes to the US about twice a year. On a normal day he is only gone for just over 9 hours which is awesome in comparison to before we moved. But since we moved he has started arranging a mud-run as a private business venture. And it's that which is taking up most of his time. He spends hours on it each night. And he's just told me that he's arranging another one for 4 months after the baby is born and that one is hours and hours away from our home so will take a lot of travelling time etc. 

We have family within driving distance, but they just don't want to help. Our parents don't really want to be hands on grandparents. They only see us every few months and then it's just briefly. I'd love love LOVE to have parents who were interested in us or our daughter (and bump)


----------



## mama.luv

Aww Bernie hang in there. My hubby will only be off work for a month after the babies are born. He doesn't want to be off work long because he likes to do a lot of overtime, which will help us out because at a point during my maternity leave, I will only be getting half of my pay. My parents live only 7 minutes away and they are more than willing to help. They will probably be toooo helpful. Also my SIL is coming from Texas to help me out for a month. I'm glad everybody is willing to help but sometimes I just want my space and don't like being bothered. The thought of having all of these people in my house trying to help me out is kind of freakin me out.

MissJenn: My ankles are swollen too. My left foot and ankle is actually bigger than my right foot. The Doc told me to keep them elevated while at work. The Doc also put me on baby aspirin, calcium and vitamin D for the remainder of the pregnancy. She put me on baby aspirin to keep me from getting pre-eclampsia. I don't know why I have to take the calcium and vitamin D, maybe she feels the babies are not getting enough nutrients because one is behind in size.


----------



## luna_19

that sucks bernie :hugs:

here's my pic from this week, I definitely grew!


----------



## wantb502

Wow ladies! You guys look amazing as ever and I can't believe how big everyone's bellies getting each week! 

Bernie: I'm sorry about your DH. I get frustrated that my hubby works 12 hour days. I couldn't imagine him having to organize a mud run too! I spent so much time working on organizing a water stop for the Drby marathon....
That's a lot of responsibility. 

missjenn: freakin' cute as ever! The one ankle swollen thing always worries me as a nurse. Swelling should be bilateral and pretty equal. Is it hot or red? If it doesn't get better i would definitely call your doctor. Drink lots of water and def put your feet up! 

AFM: I'm exhausted! I worked an 11 hour day today... These past three weeks have kicked my ass at work... When Saturday rolls around I am completely worthless. 

I had a meltdown (it's been a while) on Sunday. TMI but DH and I were getting intimate (he'd worked 10 hours) and things were going okay but I had to keep repositioning because of discomfort. DH didn't last and I just felt like a big fat disappointment. I feel huge, stretch marks are so unflattering, and I just don't look or feel like myself. I started crying and then it went down hill from there. It always snowballs. I told DH that he needed a sexual replacement while I was so pregnant. I just worry that I can't give him what he needs. He reassures me all the time that he doesn't need sex... But give me a break! I need it! I know it could be worse but it just makes me feel like crap.


----------



## wantb502

Here's my "Sunday" bump day photo! I just got done walking and it was raining outside:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - I agree with Want concerning your swollen right ankle. It should be both but hey, maybe it's just something about pregnancy. Definitely keep it elevated. Lie on the couch/bed and prop those legs up high, they should always be above level of heart. And yes, keep drinking that water! 

Want - I totally relate to you on not feeling yourself. The whole changes of pregnancy just madness having sex so different and can be frustrating for both parties. Fortunately, your dh seems very understanding about it. I guess if I can give a suggestion is to find a comfy position. The good ole spooning position seems the most comfy out of all. 

We're not even having sex over here, and luckily, OH hasn't even complained lol. I just don't even think about it, libido's definitely gone downhill, yikes! This us the longest we've gone without sex; even last pregnancy, we were humping like rabbits. I hope it comes back soon so I can start feeling myself regarding sex!


----------



## wantb502

The Alchemist said:


> Missjenn - I agree with Want concerning your swollen right ankle. It should be both but hey, maybe it's just something about pregnancy. Definitely keep it elevated. Lie on the couch/bed and prop those legs up high, they should always be above level of heart. And yes, keep drinking that water!
> 
> Want - I totally relate to you on not feeling yourself. The whole changes of pregnancy just madness having sex so different and can be frustrating for both parties. Fortunately, your dh seems very understanding about it. I guess if I can give a suggestion is to find a comfy position. The good ole spooning position seems the most comfy out of all.
> 
> We're not even having sex over here, and luckily, OH hasn't even complained lol. I just don't even think about it, libido's definitely gone downhill, yikes! This us the longest we've gone without sex; even last pregnancy, we were humping like rabbits. I hope it comes back soon so I can start feeling myself regarding sex!


How long has it been?!? 
We had a pretty healthy sex life before pregnancy 2 x at least a week and now.... Well Sunday was the first time in 2 weeks. We had even good with once a week, but I feel so much bigger the last couple of weeks. We tried the spooning... I'll try it again next time...


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

So much to respond too ill have to catch up tomorrow. I'm exhausted. Just wanted to post my 29 week bump. Not much change.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - it's been since June, hah! Typically, we're on it like 3-4 times a week! We should try to, though. These days on his off days, if he's not out at friends (which is once every 2 weeks), we're home individually doing our own thing, minding our own business. He'd be watching his car shows on tv. I'd be in the dining room on my phone texting. Or we'd both be on our phone. Sometimes we'd watch a movie. We don't even snuggle anymore lol, but we're not arguing or anything like that. It just turned out this way *shrug* Are we normal?!


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - you look awesome! Lovely bump. 

Want and alchemist - me and DH haven't had sex in much longer. Think it's like 5 months or something insane. Initially it was because my morning sickness was so bad that I couldn't stand it. Then we had a major heatwave and I was so uncomfortable. But now it's just because we aren't spending any time together and I need to feel close to him to want to have sex. If you see what I mean. 
Before getting pregnant we did it maybe once a week or once a fortnight. When we had the energy really as having DD changed things. Lol.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Here's my "Sunday" bump day photo! I just got done walking and it was raining outside:)

You look frigin great!!!!!!!!! I would miss having sex with ya! Ha!

Your lucky to have amazing husband who is supportive through the pregnancy. Just focus on the big picture and don't let the present get you down. After the baby your sex life can get back to normal!


----------



## missjenn

Rockin, love the bump! Pink is a good color on you...I think I might have said that before!

Luna, you are progressing so nicely....a bit at a time...I feel like I packed it on all at once!

Bernie, that makes me feel so sad...I could not imagine my family being that way. I really hope that will change for you :s

Edit - Alchemist and Bernie - our sex life has changed as well in the sense that its not as frequent with the pregnancy but I think I would be really scared to lose the intimacy with months of no sex....I need that kind of intimacy...especially when I am feeling good!


----------



## missjenn

I did call the nurse yesterday and she said to keep my leg elevated and that it was normal to be on one side...if the baby was spending more time on that side? I'm don't feel very confident about that answer but my next appointment is Tuesday so we will see how it is at that point.


----------



## wantb502

Thanks guys for your responses... Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one goin through these things. It's always nice to know its normal. 

Missjenn: glad to know the nurse wast concerned. If it changes color, size, temp or because painful... I would def call again or go to an urgent care center.


----------



## The Alchemist

Pregnancy causes lots of funny things to happen. Even though I'm struggling with pelvic pain in this pregnancy, I can say it's treating me better, emotionally, than the first. I am not sure if it's because this is the second time or not, but I definitely wouldn't want to go through what I'd gone through the first time with ongoing sickness, pain, and the emotional roller coaster back then - wow. There were lots of fighting and lots of crying. I only laugh at myself now lol. 

One funny/odd thing in this pregnancy is it's causing my hair to shed so much. I thought it sheds AFTER having a baby? Plus, I'm finding myself having to shave my legs and armpits every 2 days, instead of weekly. I have to shave my hoo ha every few days too oppose to every 2 weeks. I didn't go through this hairy hassle last pregnancy. Jeez...


----------



## whittnie117

Hubby and I don't have sexual relations often at all, even before BFP. It was 7 months prior to conception last time and maybe 3 times since BFP. He has a problem because of medications he takes, so it isn't his fault. I am all for it all the time though. But not with the big belly and I don't feel well most of the time I am glad that he doesn't really want it either. 

I took my blood tests and GD test today. I nearly passed out because I got so dizzy, I am so glad that is over. I had to lie down for the remainder of the test. That drink is nasty. I feel terrible now. :sick:

Anyhow, here is my 26 week 2 day photo. 

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/IMG_20130821_131704.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/IMG_20130821_131704.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## whittnie117

Also Alchemist, it's the same with me totally. If I didn't have so much unrelated back and other pain, I'd be shaving my legs every 2 days as well. Right now I look and feel like Chewbaca or cousin it. Seriously, it' bad. Poor OH. I have never shaved my arms though. Not since teen years. 
My head hair is shedding so much too. Everyone here keeps finding my hair everywhere and I can't control it, it's really embarrassing.


EDIT: It's a Woot Off day on all the Woot sites. There are really good deals on there, but they are selling out fast. Right now it's a video monitor for 89.99 on Kids Woot. If I didn't already have gift cards to amazon electronic, I would get it.


----------



## luna_19

My leg hair is growing way slower and thinner than usual...weird. 

I realized the other day that I can't see to shave my lady bits at all anymore :dohh: I usually would shave it all off every week or two but I was scared to do it blind so just did my bikini area


----------



## whittnie117

Sorry for posting so much today, but the weirdest thing just happened to me. And this might be TMI, but wondering what happened. 

It started with a throbbing pain in the lowest part of my uterus and deep inside my vagina. Then about two minutes later I started getting a throbbing pain in my back. Within five minutes my lower left of my back traveled up and to the middle of my back. It was agonizing. I couldn't do anything to relieve it. I was in tears it hurt so bad. I called the doctor and they said if it hurt that bad I should go to the labor and delivery ward to get checked out. I was scared so I started getting ready to go. And after I was dressed, the pain just went back to a dull ache in the lower left of my back. I decided not to go because the baby is kicking and I would go if it happens again. Now I have a dull, throbbing ache inside my vagina.
I can't tell if my stomach contracted at all because that drink caused diarrhea and constipation (if that is even possible at the same time) and my tummy gets super tight when that happens and I was severely distracted by the back pain. Today is a miserable day and I need insight. I also don't think it was a braxton hicks contraction because those aren't supposed to hurt and I have had a few when walking around. My tummy just gets real tight, I have to pause what I am doing until it passes, then I get nauseous. It wasn't anything like that.

Any thoughts on what that could have been? Has it happened to any of you before?


----------



## The Alchemist

Whitt - k, I'm not sure about it, but the only thing that popped in my head is that there's extreme pressure going on, have you been feeling that? Maybe baby is lying really low? So then it's constricting blood flow, which maybe causes a vein to throb, and it radiated towards your back. Try to just lie down when you get the chance and to the left side, to take issue off of the main vein running on the right. And raise your whole legs up. And then I would get an advice with a nurse or dr on the phone. Definitely go get seen if it happens again.


----------



## wantb502

Whit: I have no clue! If it happens again, I would go and get it checked out. Maybe the baby moved to a funny position and then kicked your vagina. Getting kick in the vag hurts!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20130821_192716_zpse9ab1f41.jpg

Can't tell from the pictures but it is pink and white daisies at the top. Simple, easy and perfect for her room


----------



## mama.luv

Well I came in on Wednesday for my first non-stress test appt, and of all days I was having contractions 3-5min apart and my blood pressure was high. I told the nurse that it could be due to me starving (I hadn't eaten for 4hrs), they just laughed and referred me to Labor & Delivery observation unit. They monitored me in there, contractions kept coming, blood pressure was still high, so I was giving shots to stop the contractions and was admitted. I'm still here. The contractions have slowed to 3 an hour. I'm on blood pressure meds and all kinds of vitamins, and even had a steroid shot. I had to do a 24hr urine collection to test for protein and signs of pre-eclampsia, the results should come back tomorrow, and these results will determine if I stay in the hosp for the remainder of the pregnancy. I did an ultrasound yesterday and the babies are moving fine, heartbeats are fine but my girl is still growing slow (1lb 4oz), so they are concerned with that. I will have another ultrasound in 2wks and they will go from there as far as making decisions on early delivery or what not. I just want to keep the babies baking til they are at least a minimun of 3lbs each. I'm not comfortable delivery a 1lb baby. Well this is why they say having twins are so high risk, so many complications. I will keep you guys updated. Keep me in your prayers please :)


----------



## missjenn

Oh my soul! I am sending you tons and tons of positive vibes and I know those two babies will keep on cooking in there! I hope you dont have to stay in the hospital but it's definitely the best place to be right now! Do you know how much the other one weighs?

I hope your results come back good tomorrow!!

Take it easy girl and please keep us posted. We will be thinking of you and those babies!!!!!!!


----------



## whittnie117

Oh my gosh mama, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and will be by all the time for any updates. I agree with missjenn that the hospital is the best place for you right now. At least there, they can keep a good eye on you and the babies. I hope they stay put and keep baking until the weight you want them at. Hopefully they can stop the contractions and get everything under control.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: mama


----------



## mama.luv

Thanks you guys. I was actually telling my hubby today that I think it's best to stay here because I can constantly be monitored. If I go home I will be worried sick. This hospital is newer (2yrs old) so it's nice, I have a big suite type room to myself and the nurses are super nice. I really get a piece of mind here where as at home, I have to worry about cooking, cleaning, etc. It even seems like the swelling on my feet has gone down since being here. I just hope I don't develop pre-eclampsia or else I will have no choice but to deliver early if it's out of control. My blood pressure has been 140/80 which is high but once it hits 160/90, then that's a major concern. Thanks again you guys and I will keep you posted since I'm just laying in the bed all day, bored.


----------



## mama.luv

MissJenn: My boy's weight is 2lbs 2oz which is on track, the girl is just almost a 1lb behind. But her overall size is measuring 24 1/2 weeks which is concerning.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - hugs! How everything turns out okay. I think you made a sound decision to stay hospitalized so they can monitor you. Hopefully you've eaten by now? It's scary carrying twins, huh. Very high risk. So I don't blame you for always worrying. Hoping both you and babies will be fine. Keep us posted. Tk!


----------



## wantb502

Mama: I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sounds like you are in the best possible right now. I would want to stay too because I am such a worry wart. I'll be thinking about you and your LOs. Hugs!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

The Alchemist said:


> Pregnancy causes lots of funny things to happen. Even though I'm struggling with pelvic pain in this pregnancy, I can say it's treating me better, emotionally, than the first. I am not sure if it's because this is the second time or not, but I definitely wouldn't want to go through what I'd gone through the first time with ongoing sickness, pain, and the emotional roller coaster back then - wow. There were lots of fighting and lots of crying. I only laugh at myself now lol.
> 
> One funny/odd thing in this pregnancy is it's causing my hair to shed so much. I thought it sheds AFTER having a baby? Plus, I'm finding myself having to shave my legs and armpits every 2 days, instead of weekly. I have to shave my hoo ha every few days too oppose to every 2 weeks. I didn't go through this hairy hassle last pregnancy. Jeez...

This is how my pregnancy has been...super emotional and I never want to do it again, lol although I imagine once my little boy gets here Ill change my mind. But its nice to know not all pregnancies are the same



luna_19 said:


> My leg hair is growing way slower and thinner than usual...weird.
> 
> I realized the other day that I can't see to shave my lady bits at all anymore :dohh: I usually would shave it all off every week or two but I was scared to do it blind so just did my bikini area

I havent seen my lady bits in weeks, lol, Im shaving blind, luckily OH doesnt seem to care too much lol



mama.luv said:


> Well I came in on Wednesday for my first non-stress test appt, and of all days I was having contractions 3-5min apart and my blood pressure was high. I told the nurse that it could be due to me starving (I hadn't eaten for 4hrs), they just laughed and referred me to Labor & Delivery observation unit. They monitored me in there, contractions kept coming, blood pressure was still high, so I was giving shots to stop the contractions and was admitted. I'm still here. The contractions have slowed to 3 an hour. I'm on blood pressure meds and all kinds of vitamins, and even had a steroid shot. I had to do a 24hr urine collection to test for protein and signs of pre-eclampsia, the results should come back tomorrow, and these results will determine if I stay in the hosp for the remainder of the pregnancy. I did an ultrasound yesterday and the babies are moving fine, heartbeats are fine but my girl is still growing slow (1lb 4oz), so they are concerned with that. I will have another ultrasound in 2wks and they will go from there as far as making decisions on early delivery or what not. I just want to keep the babies baking til they are at least a minimun of 3lbs each. I'm not comfortable delivery a 1lb baby. Well this is why they say having twins are so high risk, so many complications. I will keep you guys updated. Keep me in your prayers please :)

Oh Mama, Im definitely thinking about you :hugs: Looks like we both had scares, although yours seems a bit worse than mine :( Im glad youre somewhere that they can take care of you. Keep up posted

I went into the dr yesterday for some bleeding. Nothing bright red, but there was a decent amount of blood. They did an ultra sound, took some blood,urine, and hooked me up to some things that monitor for contractions. My cervix is measuring 38 mm (I think mm, which Im pretty sure is good) but they said the baby is big and sitting very low. Like so low they couldnt see his head on a stomach ultrasound, which probably explains the pressure Ive been feeling. They did an internal exam and swabbed with a giant q-tip and there was some more blood there, but nothing since. Based on the monitoring they think hes in a little bit of distress, probably from the car ride this weekend and my not resting enough, although his heartrate was good :dohh: I could punch myself for this. Im not dialated at all so thats good, but theyre worried I might start contracting since hes sitting low. I got back in a week to get looked at again, in the mean time Im just supposed to take it easy. work and come home and put my feet up.

Im having a very hard time not worrying. OH is out of town until Monday and Im just a basket case worried about everything. Im feeling pretty regular movement, but they said it the decrease I felt was probably because baby was a little stressed and hes a bit big :( I feel awful, like a bad mom already. I stayed home from work today and just slept and cried. Im trying not to be too upset because I know thats not good either, but its hard :cry: I keep reminding myself that if there was anything really wrong, they wouldve put me in the hospital. So...now I just wait until my next appt.

Glad everyone is doing well and mama, Im keeping you in my thoughts :)


----------



## berniegroves

Oh rockin and mama! I'm thinking of you both and your babies. 
It sounds like your doctors are taking good care if you so hopefully everything will be fine. 
Rockin - try not to get upset honey, these things happen and sometimes there's nothing we can do about it. 
Mama - I'm sure your little girl is doing okay. Remember they can't tell her exact weight until she is born. My friend was told her baby was 5lb so they induced her, when the baby arrived she was over 6lb, so a big difference. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of you that things are okay. 

Xx


----------



## mama.luv

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Rockin: you need to take it easy. Maybe it's time to stay home from work and just relax, that's what I plan to do once I get released from here. I'm shocked they didn't keep you for a day of observation, they are quick to keep people here. I guess since your blood pressure and everything else was good, you are fine. Keep us posted. 

Speaking of the vaginal exam, man that was sooo painful for be because I guess I hadn't DTD in 7 months. I couldn't stay still. My hubby was like "how are you going to push babies out of there" lol. I thought about you guys because recently you had been talking about DTD, and now I'm thinking it's a good thing some of you are. You can keep things a little open down there. And speaking of shaving, I hadn't shaved since Sunday, so of course it was a little prickly down there but I can't see it. But my hubby said it's like a wolf down there and that's why the Doc had problems with the vaginal exam because she was scared. lol. He is so silly but it helps keep me in good spirits. He was also fumbling around with my thong in front of the nurse after I told him to take my dirty clothes home, he was like "oh my God what am I going to do with these" while juggling them in his hands. The nurse tried not to look at his crazy butt :) Okay I'm going back to sleep now. Will chat with you guys later


----------



## mama.luv

The Alchemist said:


> Mama - hugs! How everything turns out okay. I think you made a sound decision to stay hospitalized so they can monitor you. Hopefully you've eaten by now? It's scary carrying twins, huh. Very high risk. So I don't blame you for always worrying. Hoping both you and babies will be fine. Keep us posted. Tk!

Yes I ate after midnight that day. Speaking of eating, I had to argue with the cafeteria about giving me extra food. They were bringing me small portions. I was like I'm eating for three and there is no way I'm going to get my 2500-3000 calories a day eating like a rabbit. So I had to talk to the dietician to put me on double portions. It's a shame they want to starve pregnant women around here.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Ugh that vaginal exam I had was NOT fun either, it was super uncomfortable. It was over pretty quickly though. And the vaginal ultrasound wasnt terrible. But I was told to not have AS MUCH vaginal sex, lol. Apparently twice a week was a little too much for my little guy to handle. So probably we'll just stop and get close in other ways :haha: 

Mama- thats awful about your food portions :( They should know you need extra food! Hopefully they get it straightened out so youre not starving.

I wish I could not work. Until the dr says bedrest, Ive got to work. We need the money. Im hoping for the best, I dont know what we'll do if I have to stop working early.


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin: Your job never offered disability? I signed up for Aflac disability like years ago, so when I go on maternity leave, I will get like $1500/mo in addition to my pay. This will help out because after 2 months of being off work, I will get only 65% of my pay, then after 3 1/2 months of being off, I will only get 50% of my pay. So the extra $1500 a month will even things out. And I'm making my hubby do a lot of overtime right now, luckily our job is still offering it. I just wish I signed up for AllState Disability insurance so I could have been getting over $3000/mo in disability. I thought about doing it last year but kept procrastinating, dang it.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - sounds like you got yourself a home comedian (dh) lol. My OH is the same, silly/funny and I think with a personality like that, I wouldn't have survived my first labor. I think everybody needs a little humor before the world turns gray, meaning, before true labor happens hehe. @the food portions: they must be kidding bringing a little portion. Pregnant women should have larger portions or a little bit of extra of something, can't be eating like we're not growing another human, and you're growing 2. That would be an area I would update/change if I were the head dietician. 

Rockin - that just sucks that you can't take off from work so you can get your rest. But hopefully you will be able to have a good amount of maternity leave once baby gets here.


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist: Yes he is a comedian. You guys should have seen the big Kool Aid smile he had when I had to get a painful steroid shot. Then he told the nurse "I wish I can take it for her," yea right, I wanted to grab the needle and poke him with it. lol

Ok ladies, I'm stuck in this hospital until whenever I deliver because I have pre-eclampsia. My urine came back with 300+ protein. I figured I would get pre-eclampsia again but not this early. The Doc hopes I can hang in there for another 9-10wks. My blood pressure is stable so it's looking good for now. I don't mind the hospital stay but there are a few things I needed to get in order at home before the babies come but I guess my hubby can do it.


----------



## luna_19

Oh no :hugs: 
Sounds like they are taking really good care of you though (except the food thing! Maybe your hubby can bring you in some snacks or something)


----------



## whittnie117

Oh mama, I am sorry that you have pre-eclampsia but I am glad that they caught it and are going to keep you there to monitor you and the babies. They can do a lot to keep them in there baking with you there. I can imagine that it must suck not to be able to get everything in order yourself and having to rely on the hubby. I am such a do it yourself person when it comes to getting things together for the baby. Now get them to make sure you get enough calories and all will be well. Hopefully you get to eat decent meals. When I was in the hospital all they gave me was soup and jello. 

Rockin, I am glad they thought you were good enough to send you home. That should mean that you and baby are fine. Is everything going okay now? Just take it as easy as you can and hopefully you get to your maternity leave and can just chill out for the rest of the pregnancy. 

I am anxious to get my own tests back (including the urine protein count). I am so high risk for everything that I am just in constant worry these days. But he is kicking hard now and is shaking the bed sometimes with kicks, so I know he is doing okay in there so far.


----------



## mama.luv

I didn't mean to scare you guys. I already knew from Day 1 that I was high risk for pre-eclampsia since I had it with my son plus I am high risk for it being preggers with twins. So a double whammy. All of you guys will be fine. It's good most of you guys are getting the baby rooms and stuff in order which is what I failed to do. I'm such a hands on person too and like to give orders when other people are doing stuff for me but I sure can't give orders from here. So I'm hoping hubby does everything right. I will send my mom to go help him out.


----------



## mama.luv

And whitt if you are worried about the GD test, don't. I ran into one of my former co-workers here while I was doing the non-stress test yesterday, and she had GD since 29wks and she is now 39wks still going strong. She just have to do the non-stress test twice a week to check on the baby. And surprisingly, she barely started maternity leave yesterday, what a trooper.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> Alchemist: Yes he is a comedian. You guys should have seen the big Kool Aid smile he had when I had to get a painful steroid shot. Then he told the nurse "I wish I can take it for her," yea right, I wanted to grab the needle and poke him with it. lol
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm stuck in this hospital until whenever I deliver because I have pre-eclampsia. My urine came back with 300+ protein. I figured I would get pre-eclampsia again but not this early. The Doc hopes I can hang in there for another 9-10wks. My blood pressure is stable so it's looking good for now. I don't mind the hospital stay but there are a few things I needed to get in order at home before the babies come but I guess my hubby can do it.

I cannot believe you have to be in the hospital for the next few months. That would drive me crazy! Im glad youre safe and where you need to be though.

I work for a very small company. I was not offered any kind of disability or maternity leave. Everything is unpaid. OH and I can afford to have me take about 10 weeks off, so Im hoping to get out of here by mid October and return the beginning of next year, but I will be looking for a better job with better benefits. We got pregnant WAAAAY faster than anticipated so the job hunt went on hold.

I seem to be ok. I have some sharp pains in my pelvis on my right side, and im literally exhausted, but I can feel the baby moving a bit, although not near as much as a few weeks ago, so hopefully hes doing ok in there. I go back next wednesday for a check up.

Mama-what will you do in the hospital all that time?


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin: Your baby is probably too big to move. Don't worry. If the Doctor's were worried, they would have assigned you to do non-stress testing , so you are good. 

I don't know what I will do with all of this time. Looks like I will be ordering some books on the kindle to make time fly. Plus I can watch movies in my room. And I'm going to have my hubby bring my MacBook so I can watch my favorite tv shows online. The Doc is giving me one hour a day to walk around or be pushed around the hospital, just something to get out of my room. She also said she will give me the okay to leave for a few hours for my baby shower. But that's only if my condition remains the same. My sister is thinking about cancelling the baby shower until after the babies are born. I knew we should have had that baby shower earlier this month but my sister thought it was too early.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - oh no, but at least you had an idea that you may have pre-ec again so it's not something surprisingly and fearfully scary to you. You're in good hands being at the hospital. They're really nice in the l&d department. The nurses are really nice (well, to my experience). Anyway, try not to worry much about things to be done at home. You're where you need to be right now. 

Whitt - lots of worries your way too, I see. I how your results come back normal and positive news for the rest of the pregnancy. It's not fun worrying, doesn't matter how many kids anyone has. Let's Keo our fx for positive news.

Afm - I'm noticing it's getting harder and harder now to turn in bed or turn over anywhere. A big ole tummy plus pelvic issues equals no fun for me and then a 17 month old to TRY to run after. 

Hope you all are doing well. I gotta stress it to you ladies to remember to just rest by the end of the day prop those feet up!


----------



## mama.luv

Yes you are right Alchemist. Prop your feet up. Ever since I have been on bed rest, I have no sweeling in my feet and legs anymore. They gave me a compressor machine also for my legs to keep the blood flowing since I am on bed rest. It sort of remind me of a massager just without the massage, it just tightens up my legs for about 10seconds each time. I'm sure you nurses on here may know what I'm talking about. I love this machine though. Also since being here, my carpal tunnel has gotten better. It really shows how bed rest works.

I'm trying not to stress about stuff to do at home but it was so much I wanted to do, like clean out my hallway closet/cabinet. It's like 4 shelves, I keep medicine, toilet paper, hair products, shavers, etc in there. The closet is messy and so unorganized. I told my hubby to grab me a razor to bring here and he was complaining that he couldn't find it and that the closet was messy. Then I remembered I left the shavers in the bag I took to Northern Cali. I'm just forgetting everything. Sheesh.


----------



## wantb502

Mama! I can't believe you have to be there for two months!! Wowzers... I would go nuts. Read read read ad find a good game on your phone or something. If you haven't read it: A Dogs purpose is really good quick read. It's a beautiful story though not a difficult read at all (a beach book). I glad you like the SCDs on your legs. People either live them or hate them 

Rockin: you got to stop knockin' boots so hard! Twice a week! Damn girl! 

I am FINALLY done with my work week... 48 hours this week and I can't take any more. I got home last night and just cried because I'm sooooo tired. I've been so stressed this week and I bet that's why LO has been pretty quiet. Makes me nervous now... I hope he's not in distress because of my work! I would quit my job if it meant I was hurting him. I'll talk to my doc at my appt on Tuesday. I have my Glucose test... Not looking forward to it! DH and I have a "date" tonight but I'm so exhausted I hope I don't fall asleep at dinner.

Oh and it's my SIL baby shower tomorrow "murmurs"! I can't wait to see her... It's been since march! I'll post a picture of both of our bellies together on Sunday;)


----------



## missjenn

Wow....I would also go nuts being in the hospital for two months...I really hope the time flies for you! It's amazing what you said about bed rest really doing the job...when I had that swelling last week I did lay down with my leg up for hours and did the same the next day after work and the swelling has been gone since then. So, sometimes our bodies do just need the rest! I hope you get lots of visitors!!!

Rockin - I just read about your scare too! I'm glad you are okay and im sure everything is fine..especially since they sent you home and you are still feeling movement! It must have been scary to see some blood though...Im sure even the tiniest amount would be scary for anyone...when do you go back to your doctor?


----------



## missjenn

Just rolled out of bed picture....excuse the mess and the dirty mirror!

I painted our babies room on Friday and did a de-clutter session...and had a yard sale yesterday from 8-1....made 110.00 which is better than nothing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3687.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_3702.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mama.luv

You bump is getting rounder MissJenn, and the room is coming along good. If you made over $100 at a yard sale, that is good. 

I will try to post a Sunday bump pic sometime today. Hope you guys are having a nice weekend. I know some of you were going to be really busy. It's boring here on the weekends because nothing good comes on regular tv. But I almost completed my Target Baby Registry online yesterday, so that kept me busy. I will probably finish it today. Target is more reasonable than Babies R Us. 

It looks like some of us just made it to the 3rd trimester. Yayyy. My next milestone is to make it 30wks. My Doctors have me at 27wks2days today because they are going off my LMP date, but I know when I ovulated which is why my ticker is 2 days behind. It's no biggie, just a 2 day difference. Okay you guys, have a nice day and relax relax relax :)


----------



## missjenn

Thanks lady! 

I forget where you are from? Are you in the UK? 

I hope you get to enjoy some sunshine during the hour breaks at the hospital...break probably isnt the best word...haha.

Happy third trimester!!!!!!


----------



## mama.luv

I'm in the US (California) :)


----------



## wantb502

Happy Sunday Bump Day guys! 

Missjenn: you are looking cute as always and I love the color of the room. 

Kristi's baby shower went well yesterday and then we had a friend's 30th b day party which we stayed up till 2 am. I was overly exhausted and woke up pissed off today because of it. I think I am chilling out today and going to enjoy the air conditioning.

Here are the photos!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0079_zpsa6e246e0.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 9









DSC_0055_zps1d57aa3c.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wantb502

Here's a picture right before DH and I had date night Friday. I actually have makeup on for once.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0230_zps402b627e.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## whittnie117

Want that dress is so comfy. I lounge in it. Today hubby and I are supposed to go to buy buy baby in Temecula, a 30 minute drive, to look at swivel rocking chairs, but I went with him to the grocery store this morning and started having that throbbing stinging pain inside my vaginal canal again. So I think I'll stay home. We had a jam packed day yesterday. We went to two furniture stores, two costcos and babies r us. It was so much driving and walking around. Maybe I'll be up to it later. I did get breakfast made for me, so that was nice. He's making meatloaf for me tonight. yum.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - you are looking fab and happy as usual. What a round tummy. Color of the room is a great blue. 

Mama - enjoy your sunday, even though you're there at the hospital. I'm sure they allow you to walk around, get fresh air. Maybe have your hubby bring over a book, some mags, etc to keep the time going. But do rest and put those legs up!

Want - that's nice, you had agreat time at the baby shower. I love baby showers. And i like that black dress. Was looking around for one but each time, they didn't have my size. 

Whittnie - my goodness! It seems like you're always so busy! Take a Sunday off and relax! 

Afm - I'm so ready for November already! I'm just to rest today. Well, after i organize my fridge. Just got back from grocery shopping and couldn't fit anything in the fridge. Anyway yall enjoy your Sunday..I'll post a Sunday bump pic in a minute. Trying to swallow my sandwich/salad before i start cleaning the fridge.


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm so happy I'm in the last trimester! come on November!

(please excuse those stains you see on my shirt and pants. Id only realized just now....doh!)
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1377459516797.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## missjenn

OMG....you guys look great! How did you get those pregnancy bodies...jesus! lol!

Funny thing....I've never been more comfortable with my body...I've always has issues with weight and self image so Im really surprised how happy and proud I am of the belly! 

I love both dresses Want!

And yes...take a break busy Whittnie!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to entering the third trimester!


----------



## whittnie117

Everyone looks amazing as usual. I did end up relaxing all day. Hubby made breakfast and dinner. So thankful for that. I'll be joining third trimester tomorrow. I'm so excited. Congrats to everyone else.


----------



## luna_19

Awe everyone looks great! I didn't have a chance to do my pic today, will take it tomorrow.

Had my shower today and I survived. I'm a bit irritated that Hubby's parents didn't offer to make a major purchase as this is their first grandchild but whatever, my brother and sil (who are also expecting) spent more than his parents! Got a bunch of small gifts and lots of gift cards so we can start shopping :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Luna - glad you enjoyed your shower. Sounds like you enjoyed it by the end of the day, although you must be so tired. 

Whittnie - good you relaxed! That's important part of pregnancy a lot of us disregard unintentionally we get busy prepping for the baby, which is natural of course. But relax and be lazy all you can. You're fortunate that your hubby can cook because mine can't. Would be nice if i get a break from cooking once in a while but dont think that'll happen. 

Missjenn- Im with you on how comfy i am in my skin right now. Last pregnancy, I was very timid and self-conscious of my pregnant body, despite OH's encouragements and compliments. Now, in this pregnancy, im very open and confident with myself. I now walk around the house in bra+undie proudly ha!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Glad you're all doing well. I did nothing this weekend. OH comes back today which I'm so grateful for. I don't know how women deal with their significant others being away for extended periods of time. I hate it. 
I go back to the dr Wednesday and ill feel so much better once they check me out again. I'm nervous to do anything. 
Breathing is getting harder. Everything's getting harder lol. I'm getting tired very easily lately. 

Oh yes you all look amazing as usual. Love your bumps.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

luna_19 said:


> Awe everyone looks great! I didn't have a chance to do my pic today, will take it tomorrow.
> 
> Had my shower today and I survived. I'm a bit irritated that Hubby's parents didn't offer to make a major purchase as this is their first grandchild but whatever, my brother and sil (who are also expecting) spent more than his parents! Got a bunch of small gifts and lots of gift cards so we can start shopping :)

Luna I forgot to post this..... We had our shower for OHs fam a week ago and his parents (1st grand child) spent maybe $15. No big purchase there either which surprised me. So you're not the only one. We'll figure it out :)


----------



## whittnie117

Glad you were able to do nothing rockin, you need to rest. And yay to your man coming back today.
Today is my dr appt to find out the results of all my tests. I hope it goes well.


----------



## missjenn

Wow, it's usually the grandparents making the big purchases...15.00 doesn't quite scream excitement...my hubbies parents have not given us anything yet but his family is doing a shower for us on the 14th. My parents have been so good to us and the baby it is unreal! We are so grateful!


----------



## missjenn

Alchemist - I would be walking around naked if I had your body..haha!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I quiver to think what my mom has in her house for us. She probably has been buying since I got married. 

From my OH side of the family I am not expecting anything frankly. My MIL has MS and the family has their struggles. My FIL is a functioning alcoholic, My BIL and my SIL refuse to work and are barely sneaking by. 

My OH spent a lot of his childhood living with his grandparents. Grandfather is coming but since the death of his wife he has really pulled away from the family. We are the last grandchildren to give him great grand children so he isn't (I don't think) super excited about our daughter coming.

My Sister is doing all of my center pieces, cupcakes, Fruit salad and helping me pull together odds and ends for the BBQ. I know she also is very worried about contributing to her niece.


----------



## missjenn

Is that for a baby shower...or are you getting married?

Sounds like a tough go for his side of the family :( That's very sad to hear.

I'm sure he is grateful to be a part of your family!

Edit - oops...just saw that you are married :)


----------



## bb1

Everyone looks amazing.

everything is getting harder here too. And I feel like a horrible Mum because I just dont have the energy to run around after my 20 month old (highly spirited/energetic lol) Son. 
And MIL keeps wanting us to go out for dinner to their house almost every night. It was just getting too hard because I need to keeps DS bedtime otherwise things start getting very difficult for me as there is no me time before I have to go to bed. I have told DH and MIL that after this little one is here we will not be coming out as much because its just going to be too hard. And so she started winging at me but hey she knows where we live. She never visits us though because she works everyday but so do I. Sorry rant over.
We now have everything purchased for Baby. except nappies but I will get them in my shopping a bit closer to due date. everything is still flat stacked so DH is going to have a fun time putting it all together. The room is staying yellow because I just don't have the energy to paint it and DH wanted to keep it yellow/cream anyway. No theme for us this time I just couldn't decide on one. 
Sorry for all those having problems, I have been keeping you in my thoughts. Pre-e is scary, I had it with DS but I did have BP problems right through my pregnancy as well as horrible swelling. I had to take my wedding rings off by 22 weeks and could only wear flip-flops because my feet were huge. By the time DS was born my feet and legs were so swollen my toes couldn't touch the ground when I was walking and it didnt get better until about 3 weeks PP. Starting to get a tiny bit of swelling occasionally but its been going down over night and I still have my rings on so I am very happy with that.

Hoping everyone is doing well.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

HAHA for the Diaper Party/Baby Shower on Saturday my sister is helping me fill in all the holes. We have 50-80 people coming so I am really loving the fact that she is stepping up to help me get all the tiny things crossed off my list. If it was up to me I wouldn't have center pieces but my Sis is adamant about pulling it off!

My husband and I got married at 23 so everyone kind of expected us to start having kids right away. We had already bought our first house. We made everyone wait 6 years so they are more then ready!


----------



## whittnie117

Just got back from the doctor and no pre eclampsia signs, no gestational diabetes, and everything else came back good. He is measuring right on target for his due date and everything looks good. The only thing is, is that I turned out to be a RH negative blood type. At least everything else came out okay. I'm just hoping I don't get antibodies before the shot. Positive thinking.


----------



## wantb502

Luna: my in laws don't have a lt of money. They didn't get us a single thing for our wedding and gave DHs brother and SIL at least 400$ towards their wedding! My parents paid for our whole wedding and even hosted it at their house. It was gorgeous and they worked their butts off getting the house ready for our wedding. His parents didn't even offer to help weed or plant flowers! My in laws already bought my SIL and BIL all their baby's furniture including crib, changing table, and dresser. I can bet money that we may get a few articles of clothing. If they even think about doing that. I know that our two families are in completely different financial situations, but I still think its bullshit. I bet his parents won't even offer to make food and bring it over when the baby arrives. DH doesn't see the big deal in the difference of treatment, but it makes me mad. 

Whit: so glad everything came back okay! Rh neg is no biggie:) I am O negative and DH is O positive so I'm expecting to get my rhogam tomorrow.

AFM: I have my GD test tomorrow. I have a lot of questions I want to talk to the doctor about regarding delivery. I'm excited to hear LOs heartbeat:) I keep trying with my stephoscope but my gut makes too many noises. Also, I'm completely obsessed with the band Portugal the Man.... Can't stop listening!


----------



## whittnie117

I am O negative as well Want. OH has no Idea what he is. That's frustrating. 
As for baby showers or in laws buying things. I won't get a baby shower. My dad is still out of a job, so that will mean there won't be much, if anything, coming from my parents. At least until he gets a job. Parents in law don't have a lot of money, which is the main reason we live with them to pay the mortgage. But they have gotten some clothes already and mil is willing to babysit three times a week once I start going back to school. That's probably the best present I could get. They also want to buy a dresser to match the crib. I don't know if I'm going to let them or not yet. I know the only set of great grandparents left won't buy a darn thing. I'd be surprised if they come to the hospital. They never treated me the same as my other siblings. My sister was an obvious favorite. So we will see. That's all the people in my life for the most part. Beside my three siblings and one friend. That's why no baby shower for me, lol. Not many people to invite. You girls are lucky.


----------



## Platinumvague

I am due Nov 14th with another little girl


----------



## luna_19

At least I'm not the only one with grandparents to be that don't want to help out. We can manage fine on our own but I just thought they would want to be more involved :( my shower was basically all hubby's family, none of my aunts could come which really is a good thing. I'm also really irritated that my dad has been mia dealing with his sort of ex girlfriend, he lives only 30 minutes away and I haven't seen him since we went there to announce the pregnancy. I know he bought my brother and sil a nice baby monitor for their first but apparently I won't even be getting the birthday shopping trip he keeps telling me about (my bday was in May!) Blah


----------



## Platinumvague

luna_19 said:


> At least I'm not the only one with grandparents to be that don't want to help out. We can manage fine on our own but I just thought they would want to be more involved :( my shower was basically all hubby's family, none of my aunts could come which really is a good thing. I'm also really irritated that my dad has been mia dealing with his sort of ex girlfriend, he lives only 30 minutes away and I haven't seen him since we went there to announce the pregnancy. I know he bought my brother and sil a nice baby monitor for their first but apparently I won't even be getting the birthday shopping trip he keeps telling me about (my bday was in May!) Blah

My in laws don't seem to care about this baby because it's a girl.All their grandkids are girls and they wanted a boy.You'd think they'd be happy this one is healthy(they have lost 3 grandkids) but some people can't be happy about anything.I won't be having a baby shower because I don't want to have to invite hubbys side of the family.


----------



## wantb502

Had my GD test and passed with a blood sugar of 69 after an hour. Uterus measured 26.5 CM. HB was ~145 and I got my Rhogam shot. 

All in all, perfect!


----------



## missjenn

I just had my 31 week appointment and I am a little nervous. They seemed really concerned about my blood pressure and kept doing it over and over....laying down...sitting up...after eating something....they were surprised I felt fine and havent felt faint or had dizzy spells. The reading was 74 over 48.

Wantb - I'm hoping you might be able to offer some reassurance as this falls into your field of expertise?

Also included my 31 weeks pics.
 



Attached Files:







1237968_10153198249050093_1726861609_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6









1239403_10153198250115093_148324454_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









1233997_10153198250125093_1419274591_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## missjenn

luna_19 said:


> At least I'm not the only one with grandparents to be that don't want to help out. We can manage fine on our own but I just thought they would want to be more involved :( my shower was basically all hubby's family, none of my aunts could come which really is a good thing. I'm also really irritated that my dad has been mia dealing with his sort of ex girlfriend, he lives only 30 minutes away and I haven't seen him since we went there to announce the pregnancy. I know he bought my brother and sil a nice baby monitor for their first but apparently I won't even be getting the birthday shopping trip he keeps telling me about (my bday was in May!) Blah

OMG....I feel terrible for you ladies with parents that aren't involved....and for those where there seems to be favoritism on the other side. Bleh, that is not a good feeling. I thrive on feeling my family's excitement and involvement...I know the baby is loved!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

MissJenn, first of all, I say this everytime, but youre gorgeous. beautiful bump :) try not to worry. Im sure Want can help you out a bit. What did the drs say? Im sure if they let you got home all is ok :)

I go to the dr tomorrow thank goodness. Ive been a nervous wreck and have had a bit more spotting. Even though the drs said it could happen I dont like it and it makes me super uncomfortable. I just want to know everythings ok in there.

So. I know we've all talked a bit about our sex lives recently, but OH has totally flipped on me about sex now. Granted, I feel like a walking walrus and it is a bit hard for me to move...I still would like to mess around. I know hes a bit freaked with the blood and that we have to have less vaginal sex, but now he's acting like he doesnt want to mess around at all! He came home yesterday and I was so excited and I just wanted to jump into bed and it was just not happening. Way to crush my preggo self esteem :cry: I need to talk to him about it and Im just not sure how to approach it :shrug:


----------



## wantb502

That's very very low. I can see why they were concerned. Did they try a different cuff?!? Was the cuff really big on you? Did hey try the other arm? 

You aren't light headed when you stand up? 

If that was truely accurate, they want to make sure you BP is high enough that it is pumping enough blood to your vital and non vital organs including your baby. The key is if you BP stays low. Maybe check it again over the next few days at like a local pharmacy or something... See if this is consistently low...

I wouldn't worry about it too much especially a one day reading. Make sure you are drinking enough water and Eat more salt:) like Rockin said... They would not have let you go if they were that concerned.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> That's very very low. I can see why they were concerned. Did they try a different cuff?!? Was the cuff really big on you? Did hey try the other arm?
> 
> You aren't light headed when you stand up?
> 
> If that was truely accurate, they want to make sure you BP is high enough that it is pumping enough blood to your vital and non vital organs including your baby. The key is if you BP stays low. Maybe check it again over the next few days at like a local pharmacy or something... See if this is consistently low...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much especially a one day reading. Make sure you are drinking enough water and Eat more salt:) like Rockin said... They would not have let you go if they were that concerned.

They did both arms a couple of times...had me lay down and do it...do it sitting down...asked me a bunch of questions about my breathing...heart racing...dizzy....fainting....I really have none of that...I drink a gallon of water a day...plus juice! I eat well....exercise...no idea why it is so low :s...I will definitely go get it checked at the pharmacy again in a couple days. I will post the reading for you because I have no clue what the numbers mean. I just feel really tired.

They let me go because I said I had no symptoms that they were looking for as a result of the low blood pressure but if anything changes to go in.


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> MissJenn, first of all, I say this everytime, but youre gorgeous. beautiful bump :) try not to worry. Im sure Want can help you out a bit. What did the drs say? Im sure if they let you got home all is ok :)
> 
> I go to the dr tomorrow thank goodness. Ive been a nervous wreck and have had a bit more spotting. Even though the drs said it could happen I dont like it and it makes me super uncomfortable. I just want to know everythings ok in there.
> 
> So. I know we've all talked a bit about our sex lives recently, but OH has totally flipped on me about sex now. Granted, I feel like a walking walrus and it is a bit hard for me to move...I still would like to mess around. I know hes a bit freaked with the blood and that we have to have less vaginal sex, but now he's acting like he doesnt want to mess around at all! He came home yesterday and I was so excited and I just wanted to jump into bed and it was just not happening. Way to crush my preggo self esteem :cry: I need to talk to him about it and Im just not sure how to approach it :shrug:

Thanks Rockin! I hope your appointment tomorrow goes well....I can feel your anxiety....waiting sucks when you are so worried about something. I don't want to wish the end of my pregnancy to be here...but in a way I hope the rest of it flies by so baby is here and I can see for myself on a daily basis that he is ok.

So he doesnt want to fool around at all? I can kind of see his concern with the spotting...I think my husband would be the same actually...is he going to the appt with you tomorrow? Maybe discuss with the doctor?


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

From this morning! Ignore my wet hair and dirty mirror (I really need to clean that mirror) I am at 29 + 1. Only 76 days to go!!
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20130827_094144_zps6c02f095.jpg

Relations - I am not really into it. It is driving my husband bonkers but I don't know it just doesn't really turn on. Rockin I wouldn't worry. Spotting would totally freak me out and it might be freaking out your OH as well!


----------



## luna_19

missjen that's really weird about your bp especially since you aren't having any symptoms! I agree getting it checked again in a few days is a good idea :)

Rockin my hubby has kind of been off sex lately too. I finally managed to seduce him last night but he had been resisting for a while. Not sure if it's just the heat or if he feels weird about it right now...oh well.

great pics as always ladies :)

here's my 29 week pic

baby definitely had a growth spurt this past week :wacko:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Cowgirl- great bump!

Thanks for the advice ladies. OH will be at the dr with me tomorrow so I bet that is the best place for him to get answers. Youre right Jenn hes probably just freaked out. I was freaked out and still am a bit. I think my hormones are just going a little crazy at the moment like....what you dont want to touch me? am I too fat? what is it? lol. Just pregnant stuff. So Ill try to calm it down a bit and hopefully the doc can answer some questions for us. 

It is HOT here. HOT! Im tired of it! Im like you MissJenn, I dont wish the end of my pregnancy early or anything, but Im ready to be done! This recent hard to breathe thing sucks. My feet dont swell if I keep them up,but its still uncomfortable feeling. Blah!


----------



## bb1

https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/87d5c710-5f0e-4b2d-aaf4-1b3de09a016d_zps6304d6d9.jpg

I dont look like I have grown since my last pic but I defanity feel like I have, Breathing is starting to get difficult and trying to get comfy in bed or trying to get up to go to the loo is getting hard.
Last night i had a dizzy spell but before that I had the little black squiggle things in my vision and I was already standing. Have an appointment on Monday so will get BP checked again also starting to have a little swelling as well.


----------



## mama.luv

Here is my bump pic taken in my hosp bathroom. I don't think I look any bigger than last week
 



Attached Files:







20130827_222623-1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









20130827_222847-1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Here is my bump pic taken in my hosp bathroom. I don't think I look any bigger than last week

You look great....perfect bump! If the pics are comparison shots I don't see a huge change...but I'm pretty sure I still see a bit of growth there.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

OH and I are doing our hospital tour tonight. Was going to do it later but his work schedule is changing and it just doesn't make sense to try and hold off and then squeeze it in. He would be so tired and cranky trying to go that it is just better if we go now.

I found an online birthing class on babycenter and I think I will do that one before I decide if I need to shell out the big bucks for one at the hospital!


----------



## missjenn

Its not free through the hospital?


----------



## whittnie117

my hospital the class is 70$. All the other classes are 30.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

If I was under 21 and pregnant they are free. But since I am a responsible adult my class start at $100 a pop. If I wanted to bring someone with me that is an additional charge :dohh:

I found a birth and a breast feeding class where I could take with my husband for $225 through an outside source.

I am going to do the online class and then see how I feel.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Gorgeous bumps ladies! My hospital tour needs to get done ASAP. OH and I are totally procrastinating. The l&d class is $90 by me and all others are $30. Need to get that done too. Ugh! 

Well here's my 30 week bump. My face is getting fat :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## missjenn

Lookin good Rockin....your face looks the exact same it always has in your pics...lol...we are our own worst critics!!!

How did your appointment go?


----------



## missjenn

hmmm...I have pretty much just assumed my class was free...I should call and check!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

You would think it was free! Or that my OBGY would help out with some cheaper classes?? But no. I found I can take the Hospital's class on line and then the price drops to $70 for the B&L class. I just kind of think this information should be easier to get at this day in age? 

Again BabyCenter has a class online for free. I am going to take that and question the hell out of everyone I know that has already had a baby. If I feel unprepared I might take a class through the hospital.


----------



## whittnie117

Ladies, if you have a babies r us near you they do classes too. It surely wouldn't be a lot, if anything. Check it out. I think I am going to do my breastfeeding class through there.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I have a babies r us near me, Ill have to check that out. Interesting. 

MissJenn- Doctors appt isnt until tonight. Im still stuck at work wishing I was taking a nap. Ill let you guys know what I find out :) Hopefully everything is fine. Hes moving around quite a bit so Im not too worried, more worried theyre going to stick me on bedrest early. But maybe not FX


----------



## Platinumvague

My bump with DD1 was so much neater..of course I didn't weight as much as I do now.Back to dieting when DD2 is born.The pic with the black shirt is DD1 at 29 weeks.White bra is DD2 taken today at 29 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 0









29 riley.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mama.luv

Platinum: I can see the difference between the two bumps. Usually the second time around, you get bigger. You still have a nice bump :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks.It's a bit depressing seeing how much smaller I was back then.I only lost 12lbs from DD1 before I was pregnant again so I am carrying weight from this baby plus her.Nothing that I can't lose later on though.


----------



## mama.luv

Speaking of classes you guys, my breastfeeding class was scheduled for today but of course I couldn't go to it because I'm in here. I was really looking forward to that class. I'm going to ask the Doc tomorrow if they can have a lactating specialist or somebody come to my room to give me a brief instruction on breastfeeding. With my medical plan, all classes are free. I feel bad that some of you have to pay. I'm sure they offer free classes somewhere.

Well It's been a week since I have been in the hosp and it went by pretty fast. The nurses keep telling me that a woman preggers with quads is like 3 doors down from me and she has been here for 2 months already..Yikes!!! After hearing that, I really can't complain. So I'm going to continue to utilize Netflix and the internet to keep me busy :)


----------



## whittnie117

Mama, glad time is going fast for you in there. 

This morning I felt him kicking hard so I decided to lift my shirt and look. I saw my stomach move out every time he kicked. It was pretty amazing. This is getting more real every day.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Love your bump platinum! 

Mama- glad your time is going quickly. That would make me crazy. Im sure they can get someone in there for a breastfeeding class for you :)

Just wanted to updated you guys about my appt yesterday.

Everything seems to be ok! Im still having a bit of spotting so they want to see me again next week, but im measuring fine and babys heartbeat is good. And I got the OK for MILD exercise as long as its not too hot outside. I gained a crap ton of weight in the last two weeks though since I wasnt allowed to exercise :( Not much I can do, Im just glad my little guys healthy. I feel better. 

Other than that, not much going on. Im feeling hormonal and trying not to take it out on OH. I just want to cry, punch him and hug him all at the same time :cry: aaaaahhh. Itll pass, it always does. Just kind of blah today.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Rockin - If you do like me last weekend, You punch him, sit down and sob for a while and then make up with DH. In my defense he TOTALLY deserved it. He admitted he was having fun poking at my hormonal self. I was on my hands and knees painting in the nursery (he was not helping as usual) and kept asking me to get him stuff while he laid on our bed with his iPad. I said something about you know it is hard for me to get up off the ground at this point and he said something about me looking like a mammal ( I can't remember which one. I honestly can't) He meant it as a joke but it was too far for me and I completely had a melt down! 

Went on the hospital tour last night. Found out a lot of things I needed to know. But then spent half of last night awake thinking of things that need to be done for the party and for the delivery. Like who is going to check on my dogs if I am in the hospital for a long time!!! Not nearly as tired as the night before though so trying to stay positive.

Though I totally felt out of place on the hospital tour. We are almost 30 weeks but compared to the other women on the tour I felt like I looked like I was still in my first trimester. All the other women were much farther along or just have way bigger bumps then me!

I found out they are going to provide a lot of things for us while we are in the hospital (Diapers, etc.) so I don't have to worry about making sure those are packed!

I have started on my hospital bag but I do need to finish it out :)


----------



## whittnie117

Ugh, I haven't even started to buy things for my hospital bag. There is still so much to buy and I made a list. It adds up. I'm a list maker, lol. Why do nursing bras and nursing pjs cost so much!!!

My hospital tour will be included in the l&d class we are taking, that will be September 14&15. I think I'll be 30 weeks then, but people say I look full term already so I'm not worried about looking out of place. Haha.


----------



## luna_19

I had someone suggest getting some wifebeater style tanks in a size bigger than you normally wear to sleep in so you can just pop your boob out the armhole for feeding :thumbup:

We are just getting ready to buy baby stuff! Not even thinking about hospital bag yet :wacko:


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Hunting season opens Monday so I know that for the next 2 months I am kind of on my own as far as weekends. I have felt good so far in my pregnancy so I have been pushing to get things done so the last 2 months can be spent as calm and lazy as needed/possible. 

I am by nature a procrastinator but when I got pregnant I felt like my life was kind of out of control and checking things off this list helps me get to sleep at night.

Plus with MIL having MS it always happens that we will spend a few weeks with her in the hospital and us trying to spend time with her. If I can get it done I have been pushing HARD to make sure it is getting checked off the list.

Of course now DD is going to be late because I am going to have everything ready :winkwink:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Rockin - If you do like me last weekend, You punch him, sit down and sob for a while and then make up with DH. In my defense he TOTALLY deserved it. He admitted he was having fun poking at my hormonal self. I was on my hands and knees painting in the nursery (he was not helping as usual) and kept asking me to get him stuff while he laid on our bed with his iPad. I said something about you know it is hard for me to get up off the ground at this point and he said something about me looking like a mammal ( I can't remember which one. I honestly can't) He meant it as a joke but it was too far for me and I completely had a melt down!

This sounds EXACTLY like something that would happen at my house. OH just got back from Texas so I had like 4 loads of his laundry to do....didnt offer to help and sat on the computer the past few nights while I did it. I couldve screamed. This was after I made dinner and worked 8 hours. IM SUPPOSED TO BE TAKING IT EASY! Ugh MEN! 

I havent even thought about my hospital bag :( Ill add that to my list of crap to get done in the next few weeks. Time is moving too fast! I still feel like I need so much stuff! I did find out that our hospital tour is included in the labor & delivery class. So thats good. I didnt realize they were so long, the classes. Ours is either 4 weeks (one night a week for 3 hrs) or a Fridaynight/Saturday all day combo. Ugh! Thats a lot of energy lol. But I really feel like I have to go


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I had a dream last night that a very handsome man came in and asked me why I was carrying loads of laundry up 2 flights of stairs and took it all away from me! HAHA!

Our puppy had an accident on the bed yesterday morning. Husband was off of work for a Dr. Appointment (He takes a whole day for one appointment?? Jeeze I have appointments all the time and don't take the whole day off) Anyway he stripped the bed but didn't finish the laundry at all. I had to come home and go into the laundry room and finish up. March the laundry basket up two flights of stairs and make the bed. 

What did DH do with the rest of his day off? Go fishing of course. UGHHH!


----------



## wantb502

Wow, you guys seem way more on top of things than me. I haven't even thought about a hospital bag! I don't even have the nursery finished. I guess I need to start making a list of things I have to do. 

We had or second prenatal class start yesterday. The first one we are doing is a Lamaze 150$ and the new one is through the hospital and its free. It was review of everything I already knew but DH said he was happy he went to make him feel
More comfortable about everything. 

I can't believe we are all so close! It's crazy to think that in like 10-12 weeks we will have babies! Scary!


----------



## whittnie117

Omgosh Want, I know, right? It doesn't seem so far now. I say I'm almost 7 months. Almost. That is a whole heck of a long time to have already been pregnant, or so it seems. I am ready to have it over though. I'm already miserable. I just want my baby boy in my arms, lol. I'm impatient, but I know when he does come I'll have been thankful for all this down time. 
OH is currently at his first love's. Basketball. I wish he would have stayed home today. My tummy really hurts. I went out with a friend and we had lunch and went shopping and all the walking caused a BH and it hurt. My upper tummy still hurts a lot. BHs aren't supposed to hurt, but apparently I'm the small percentage that cooky things happen to. oh well.


----------



## missjenn

Rockin - so glad to hear your appt went well and everything is fine with the baby!

Hopefully time will fly for all of us now and we all have super healthy babies!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Im with you guys. When I think about all the stuff I still have to do I dont feel like I have enough time and when I think about that fact that I still have at least another 8 1/2 weeks of being pregnant Im like....AHHHH IM TIRED! :sleep: But it will go quickly I imagine. I cant wait to see who has their baby first!!!


I forgot: So OH is dutifully reading What To Expect (Im glad he is, Im too freakin tired) and he said I should be taking DHA and that it helps with brain and eye growth in the 3rd tri. When I found out I was pregnant I asked the dr what I should be taking....they said take a prenatal and folic acid....so thats all Ive ever taken. Will the DHA help at this point, it feels a bit late?


----------



## whittnie117

Well I'm about to start a dha supplement. I can't stand fish right now, so supplement it is. I'm also going to start rasberry leaf tea at 28 weeks. One cup a day until 32 weeks, then 2 cups until 36 weeks, then 4 cups a day until the birth.


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: I'm betting on mama for the 1st babies! 

I've been taking DHA and a prenatal for 6 months before we concieved. I take Nordic naturals. It's good for you in general and definitely good for brain development. 

Are there any risks to the Red leaf tea?!?


----------



## whittnie117

I would definitely say to do your own research on Rasberry leaf tea because there is so much conflicting info, but I'll type what it says in my book 'The 100 Healthiest Foods to Eat During Pregnancy'. It says it's nutrient rich, caffeine free. "Drinking the tea is perfectly safe and will not cause labor to start." It also says it can help with an easier delivery. The things I have found on the net say it helps prepare the uterus to have an easier time during labor and reduces the chance of a forcep delivery. But through all the conflicting information out there, I have come to the conclusion that it is safe in the quantities I am going to do, but not over 5 cups a day. Plus it is full of antioxidants. They also sell it in capsule form, which a lot think is more effective.


----------



## whittnie117

Also, another little thing I found while reading is "Even starting in the 30th week of pregnancy, studies have shown women can have positive effects on their baby by adding fish to their diet." They were talking about fish oil, fish, ect...


----------



## whittnie117

Do you ladies want me to make a list of what my books say are the best foods for our trimester? I can do that over the next day or so with what each helps with. Only if there is interest though, lol. I'm too lazy if no one is going to use the info, rofl.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Id certainly like the info, but dont do it just for me Whitt :)

Also, I dont eat meat, fish, etc, so....thats why I was wondering about the DHA. But Ive already read that some DHA supplements can have rosemary extract in them , which is apparently a no-no :shrug: 

Want- if I start taking it now....do you think itll do any good? I feel terrible, like Ive already messed up my poor babys brain :(


----------



## luna_19

My doctor told me there is no need to take anything other than a prenatal as long as I'm eating well. You can get dha from plenty of veg sources too, you are already probably getting plenty :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Off topic but I found out today a woman I went to high school with faked having twins.She was pregnant(with one) and lost the baby at 3 months.She then told everyone at 27 weeks they found another baby.She has stolen pics up on fb and they even decorated a nursery,had a baby shower,and maternity photos.Shes MIA now..I know everyone deals with grief differently but that doesn't seem normal.I feel stupid for falling for it.Her family now has to pay back everyone for the gifts.


----------



## missjenn

Yes, I think the Lopez twins (lol) will be born first :p


----------



## whittnie117

Luna, that's the problem for me. I don't eat well. I try and try, but just can't. So, I take supplements. 

Platinum, that's horrid. 


Missjenn, I concur with that prediction. Then it will be you.


----------



## mama.luv

Platinum: So she wasn't pregnant at all during the baby shower? 

MissJenn: lol. I'm trying to keep these babies cooking. The Doctor has me at 28wks today which is a milestone in itself because if the babies are born this week, they have a 90% survival rate now. But I want to keep them in for at least another month. I'm starting to get used to this hospital bed rest thing :)


----------



## mama.luv

For you ladies that hate supplements, I have to take two big calcium supplements a day, along with iron, folic acid, stool softener, and a prenatal supplement. Then I'm taking medication to lower my blood pressure every 6hrs. You guys are lucky you only have to take the prenatal vitamin.


----------



## Platinumvague

mama.luv said:


> Platinum: So she wasn't pregnant at all during the baby shower?
> 
> MissJenn: lol. I'm trying to keep these babies cooking. The Doctor has me at 28wks today which is a milestone in itself because if the babies are born this week, they have a 90% survival rate now. But I want to keep them in for at least another month. I'm starting to get used to this hospital bed rest thing :)

No she wasn't.She is overweight so no one questioned it(sounds harsh)


----------



## mama.luv

That's a little crazy. Was her DH in on it too?


----------



## Platinumvague

Yup! It's crazy how convincing it all was.I mean she even had statuses about being dilated and going to the hospital.She had everyone fooled until they started piecing it together.


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: I think you should go for it. I bet you are getting plenty in your diet too, but your body will excrete what it doesn't need. Just like multivitamins. 

Platinum: that's just plain sad. I would be devastated if I lost our LO, but I would definitely deal with it differently. I feel like that prolongs the grief! Poor girl. I hope she gets help. 

Mama: you are a trooper. You have a such a good attitude. I think that will help make the next month move by quick. You got this girl! I rooting for you or one more month!


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin, I'll make that list for you by the end of this weekend. I'm not feeling too well today. I'm not sure if it's the heat/humidity or what, especially since I have the room AC on all the time, but I got a real bad migraine last night and I woke up with a headache today. And everything hurts. I might be on my way to a flare up of my FM. God I hope not. The last one I had was in first trimester. I was hoping to escape another during the pregnancy. Oh well. As long as baby remains safe, I'll go through anything.


----------



## missjenn

mama.luv said:


> Platinum: So she wasn't pregnant at all during the baby shower?
> 
> MissJenn: lol. I'm trying to keep these babies cooking. The Doctor has me at 28wks today which is a milestone in itself because if the babies are born this week, they have a 90% survival rate now. But I want to keep them in for at least another month. I'm starting to get used to this hospital bed rest thing :)

What Want said....girl you are a trooper and you have such a great attitude with everything that is going on! I hope those babies cook for a few more weeks but I still want you to be the first because you certainly deserve it!


----------



## mama.luv

Awww Thanks :) I'm trying to be a trooper. Right now, this is like a vacation from home for me because now DH has to do everything, ha ha. I sent him coupon shopping yesterday along with other errands, and I was shocked that he did pretty good. It's like 100 degrees outside, so I'm happy I don't have to deal with that weather. I got kind of upset with this hospital yesterday because somebody stole my turkey sandwich out of the nurse's fridge, and then the cafeteria forgot to bring up my late night snack (peanut butter/jelly sandwich). They should know not to mess with a pregnant woman's food. Grrrr

I hope everybody is having a good weekend and relaxing. I was reading online that a woman who was 8 months pregnant ran a marathon. WHAT? Can you guys imagine running a marathon at 8 months, let alone walk a marathon? I sure can't. The woman went into labor right afterwards and gave birth to a healthy baby. I guess she was given the okay by her Doctor to run because she has always been a marathon runner. Hmmm kind of weird.


----------



## whittnie117

I can't even handle walking from my car to a store's doors. I'd make it 25 feet then be done with that marathon. Crazy what some women can do when pregnant.


----------



## wantb502

I'd totally still be running if it wasn't for my hip/ass pain. That woman was a serious marathoner. Lots of serious runners keep going until they deliver. There's a woman in my Lamaze that's due in October and she runs still. She looks great too... All belly! 

I'm jealous... Walking hurts me but i do it anyway. Did 5 miles today... It was nasty hot too!


----------



## missjenn

My pet peeve is lunch stealers!!!!!!!!!  When my sister was in the hospital for three months her stuff got taken all the time...grrrrrrrrrr!

I still walk 3.3 km's every day...but a marathon....holy frig...I already almost go into labor after my walk....haha!


----------



## mama.luv

You guys are good cause I can barely walk from my hospital bed to the bathroom without being out of breath. But if you can still do daily walks, keep it up cause it will definitely be beneficial once you go into labor.


----------



## wantb502

We're carrying one baby! Big difference!!


----------



## bb1

Yes a big difference between carrying 1 baby compared to 2. You are doing an amazing job baking your 2 bubs. :)

As for me - had an appointment today and they believe my BP has stabilised enough that I am now on my way to having a VBAC. I am so excited a heap nervous and surprised. at the start of this pregnancy they said because of previous c-section you will have one this time too. Really hoping they dont change their minds!!
But because I had my GTT done at 23 weeks I might have to do it again....And they changed my DD from the 15th Nov to the 20th........


----------



## berniegroves

Hi all, 
Mama - you really are a trooper! I'll keep praying that your babies stay put for at least another month! I'm sure the hospital rest will help. 

Everyone's bumps look awesome!! 

Raspberry leaf tea - I drank this with DD from about 32 weeks I think. I dilated much faster than they thought I would so I think it helped. It certainly didn't do any harm anyway. But it has to be raspberry leAf tea, not just raspberry tea. 

I think I'm the opposite of most pregnant ladies, I'm not in any hurry for this baby to arrive. I want to meet him but I have so much to get done in the next 9 weeks! Also I am exhausted and I remember how tiring it was after DD arrived so I can't imagine how shattered I will be when I have a toddler and a baby to look after. Lol!!! 

We've decided to hire an independent midwife for the rest of the pregnancy, labour and the month after the baby arrives. I'm so fed up with the NHS midwives and I really want to know who will be taking care of me during labour and who will check on me and baby after delivery etc. 

So a controversial question??? Has anyone ever considered having their placenta encapsulated to take after delivery?? I've been looking into it as its supposed to help prevent post-natal depression which I REALLY don't want to go through again! And it's supposed to help increase your milk supply which I figure can only be a good thing.


----------



## missjenn

What exactly is that? I don't think I've ever heard of it before to be honest?

When you first came home from the hospital with your daughter, did you find the days long or did they just zoom by? 

What did you find to be the most exhausting part with a newborn?

Looking for advice from experience :)


----------



## wantb502

Bernie: I'm in the same boat! I want LO to stay put as long as possible because i have too much to do before he gets here. I am also exhausted. 

I personally have zero interest in consuming the placenta in anyway... But that is just me and people swear by it. I have seen and felt them and they look and feel exactly like a chirrosed liver which totally grosses me out. I want mine incinerated and have no interest in putting in my fridge to have someone process it. 

I would say... Do some more research and ask others about their experience. There is no evidence pointing one way or the other. My prenatal class teacher who is also a doula said "don't put all your eggs in one basket" it may help
And it may not, but it is expensive and try not to be too disappointed if it doesn't help. She is all for it though and even talked and showed us pictures of people making placenta art out of it... Like a stamp. That's just too much for me... But to each their own.


----------



## wantb502

Here is my 28 week 2 day Sunday Bump Day Photo a day late. This is after going to a Bourbon and Bluegrass festival in the heat for 3.5 hours. It was fun, but I wish I could have had some of that bourbon!
 



Attached Files:







28weeks3_zpsdcd897b3.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I cant believe any of you can do anything in the heat. When it gets above 85 here I HATE it, and last year we had over 40 days above 90 and I couldnt have cared less. Its so different being pregnant.

I got the Ok from the dr last week to start walking again if its not too hot and yesterday was the first day we had below 85 so off I went. 2 1/2 miles! ....Not as good as Wants, lol, but Im proud! :happydance: It felt good to get out and moving. Between feeling like a whale and just generally being tired, its hard to get going :( especially if the day has been full anyway with grocery shopping and cleaning.

I did start taking the DHA supplement....it cant really hurt. They smell gross and fishy, but oh well. 

Mama- keep cooking those babies, but I bet youre our first too! 

Ill try and take my 31 week pic tonight. Ive got another dr appt today, hopefully all goes well and I can get back to every two weeks for a little bit. Ill let you guys know.


----------



## missjenn

Yipee!!
 



Attached Files:







980900_10153221518540093_317576126_o.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## berniegroves

missjenn said:


> What exactly is that? I don't think I've ever heard of it before to be honest?
> 
> When you first came home from the hospital with your daughter, did you find the days long or did they just zoom by?
> 
> What did you find to be the most exhausting part with a newborn?
> 
> Looking for advice from experience :)


Some people consume their placenta after the baby is born. It's supposed to have a lot of health benefits, some people are dead against it and done people swear by it. Some people eat it, which personally I could never physically do! I just find that too wrong! But you can have it encapsulated. So someone collects it, takes it away and dehydrates it and then powders it down and puts it in capsules. So it is effectively the same as taking vitamins. 
I had really bad post natal depression last time and really want to avoid that this time. So I am considering everything I hear about that can help with that. 

With regards to when we first came home. I was shattered, by the time we got home I'd been awake for 36 hours and had given birth during that time  but the change is immediate. I was totally in love with my daughter, more than I ever believed was possible and that was amazing! But being responsible for another person literally 24/7 was exhausting and took a while to adjust. Breastfeeding can also take it out of you if it doesn't go smoothly straight away. 
The days went quickly, even when it was just me and DD at home it always went quickly. 
I had bad post natal depression which wasn't picked up on at the time, so I'm sure that didn't help. And this is just my experience so you need to remember that we had no help at all during this time. Nobody so much as made us a sandwich or a drink. So I'm sure if PND isn't an issue and there is some help available from family then it won't be as tiring. 
Every second was worth it though as every moment with my daughter was like magic! 
Just be realistic about your priorities after baby arrives. 
We've decided this time not to have visitors all the time as that was hard work. So we're going to have a 'meet the baby' party instead where everyone can come at the same time. I'm also not going to stress so much about housework like I did last time. 

So with a 2 year old to look after I'm not in any rush for this baby to arrive, he can come when he is ready and that's fine by me.  


I'm a bit of an emotional wreck this week. Keep crying for no good reason! We're trying to settle DD into 1 morning of nursery a week but she is not happy that I'm leaving her and I'm finding it so hard to leave her too!! Lol!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

MissJenn- Beautiful as always. You look so happy :) I feel like a beached whale and make noises everytime I have to get up or roll over lol!!

Bernie- Thanks for sharing all that info! Im worried about PND so ive been seeing a therapist for a few months now, hoping that helps a bit preemptively. Its good to hear about all aspects of what happens after birth. People dont talk about how tired or time consuming or what a huge adjustment having a first child can be. So thanks again for letting us know how it was for you. Im sorry you had such a hard time. I hope its better this time around :hugs:

Ive been a bit emotional too. Im trying to keep it in check lol but sometimes it just doesnt work. OH has been a lot better the past weeks or so and after I talked to him about the sex thing he seems to be helping me out around the house a lot more...go figure. I wont complain lol


----------



## whittnie117

Bernie, my opinion on taking placenta capsules is that it is completely your decision. No one else's opinion should matter (even mine, lol). I think that if you've had bad pnd and see the capsules as a way out, then go for it. No one needs to know either. I've read on it and have a history of depression, but just can't afford it. Besides it is a practice that has been used far back in history. Your birth, your choice.

Rockin, I'm doing that list for you today. Sorry it's taking so long. I am glad you are feeling a bit better and were able to get out and walk. 

Missjenn, you look amazing. Congrats on 8 months. Another milestone! 

Want, you look so cute. That walking must be paying off, you look lean (with bump) and healthy.

Mama, hope you're doing well. 

afm, I was so busy this weekend. Since OH had Labor Day off we took the time to organize and box most of our room so we can be ready next month to take everything out for hardwood floors to be put in. Then I can move in the bassinet and baby swing. I'm paying for it now since my symptoms did indeed flare up and I pushed through the pain to get things done. I get to rest until Friday, yay. We are having a garage sale in three weeks so I am hoping to make 100-200 dollars as it would help buy the rocking swivel chair I so desperately want. We found so much stuff to sell in storage and in our room, I never realized how much 'stuff' you accumulate over time, lol. I think I may hold off on my 'weekly' photo until 30 weeks. I'm also planning to do a private ultrasound for the grandparents viewing pleasure. We'll see!


----------



## luna_19

Awe your guys' pics look great :)

I took mine on Sunday but haven't gotten it off the camera yet because I've been sick :( not being able to take cold medicine is just awful

I've heard of people doing the placenta thing, it's common in nature for animals to eat their placenta after giving birth so I don't think it's strange but it's definitely not for me.


----------



## missjenn

I definitely have not heard of it before...thats for sure! This isnt something I am interested in haha...but Im sure there are alot of mixed opinions. Actually...I think I may have heard about Kim Kardashian doing this?

Love the bump wantb!!!!!! You look great!! You are definitely without a doubt all baby!

Rockin, I feel big and uncomfortable...I love the pregnant body but like yourself...I make alot of noise (grunting) when rolling over...getting up...and getting out of bed! 

The postpartum depression stuff worries me too....I hear how common it is these days and some women I know have struggled with it for over a year :s. If there is one thing I want to avoid...that is it. I really hope that you do not have to experience that again! Hugs!


----------



## mama.luv

I was thinking about doing something with my placenta, the capsule would be the best thing to do but I haven't had a chance to look into that. I'm going to ask the nurses about that later. Now for my weekly photo, I will have DH take one later because I don't want to keep taking the bathroom selfie pic :) You guys bumps are looking good. MissJenn: I wish I was 32wks right about now, lucky you. The nurses were telling me that the woman preggers with quads here had her babies Sun night at 30wks5d, I hope her babies are fine. I'm definitely trying to pass 30wks.

I hope you guys had a good Labor Day Weekend. All I did was sleep since my hubby works on the wknds. I sure wish this hospital had the Lifetime channel, I love watching Lifetime movies. Instead I find myself stuck on the Disney Channel watching shows that my step-daughter loves. 

Anybody else have a baby shower coming up? I was supposed to have mine on the 21st of this month since the Doc said I can leave for a few hours, but we are thinking about postponing it until after I have the babies because there is no telling what my status will be around the 21st. But I think having a baby shower after the fact is not fun, what do you guys think?


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn: you are totally all baby too! You are cute as ever! 

Mama: I think that a post baby shower is a great idea too! Sounds less stressful and may be a great time for people to meet the twins. I've been to a couple of post baby showers and they were great because of being able to see the baby! 

DH and I went to visit 3 day cares today. It was exhausting trying to figure out which is better and They are EXPENSIVE! DH keeps telling me he would feel
Better about me being a stay at home mom. I don't think I would be okay with that. I worked my butt off to get where I am in my career and though I'm exhausted all the time. It is super rewarding and I would miss it and that would be a HUGE decrease in income for us. I would have such a hard time getting a job if I took years off of work. I would have to start all over again or go back to school and get my nurse practitioners. I just don't know. The one daycare we did like had a wait list until May!


----------



## bb1

No baby shower for me this time. Unless someone is being sneaky and not letting me know.

Belly has dropped over the weekend. Getting more constant BH and baby is moving a heap more. I have heard belly can drop pretty early with second pregnancies so I am not worried but its nice to be able to breathe again even when I didnt realise that it had been getting harder.

Sleeping is just not happening and I am so so tired, poor DH has had to put up with my pregnancy snores.


----------



## mama.luv

Want: What kind of daycares are you looking at, homes or actual daycare centers? They are really expensive so I try not to think about that right now. My hubby works on Sun-Mon-Tues only, so he can be with the kids Wed-Fri. I just need someone to watch the babies Mon and Tues, so we were thinking about going the nanny route, but that's still up in the air. I don't think you should give up your career, I was just telling my mom that the nursing field is a great career to get into. The nurses here seem like they don't have to do much, plus they have a lot of overtime. I don't know if your job offers it, but most of these nurses work only 3 days a week, 12hrs a day. With a schdl like that, you will only need daycare part-time.


----------



## mama.luv

BB1: Ha ha, I have been snoring since the 1st trimester. DH even asked the Doctor about that during our 24wk appt. lol. Of course the Doc said it's normal during pregnancy. The nurse told me that my belly dropped a little too but I don't see it. My babies are moving so much, I'm thinking they are having a fighting match in there :) Sometimes it feels like one of the babies are turning over and that feels a little weird. When they are really active, I just play rock-a-bye baby music by my belly to calm them now, but it didn't quite work last night. lol


----------



## wantb502

I couldn't imagine how much your belly must move! When the little guy gets going it looks like a dance party in there. Two would definitely feel like they are having a fighting match!

We look at facility daycares. Nursing is funny here. I have ZERO interest in returning to the hospital setting so my options are a little more closed. I actually rather work the 8-5 route because 3 12 hours shifts is just too much for me these days.


----------



## luna_19

Mama it must feel so strange with two in there! Lately I'm been feeling much more actual moving rather than just kicks and pokes and it feels so weird. Makes me think if Alien :haha:


----------



## mama.luv

Want: How much is daycare running out there? I think out here it's like $400/month, but I could be wrong. I'm thinking it could be more. I would want to send my kids to a center also, because too many things are happening nowadays in the home daycares. Just recently on the news, a home daycare was shut down after a baby came home feeling sick. Come to find out out, the daycare owner was smoking pot around the kids. So the kid had inhaled a lot of marijuana smoke which got the kid sick. Luckily the kid is okay.


----------



## mama.luv

I need you guys honest opinion. Okay my FIL is like 65yrs old and had a triple bypass surgery last year. I always encourage my hubby to spend time with him because you never know what can happen to him. Plus he is lonely since my hubby's mom passed away 20yrs ago. He is clearly not over her as he religiously visits her grave every Friday. Now that I'm in the hospital, it's like my husband is getting stressed out because he doesn't know how to split up the time between me and FIL. I told my husband to spend time with his dad during the day and make sure he is here in the early evening to see me as I look forward to him pushing me around the hospital for an hour as part of my daily priveledges. But sometimes I want him here all day with me to keep me company. I don't want to sound selfish because I know I'm not really sick, and that they are just keeping me here for precautionary reasons. Plus my husband has my step-daughter to look after two nights a week and my son. Like right now, he is at home helping my SD with her homework, then he has to come see me then get home at a descent hour to bathe her. Then he has to get up early to drive her to school which is like way across town. He is really being super dad/husband/son right now and I appreciate that but I miss spending time with him. Should I just deal with it while I'm in here and continue on letting him spend time with his dad? What would you guys do?


----------



## whittnie117

I know from experience that anything can happen with a loved one. I would let him continue to spend time with his dad. But maybe at less of a frequency until you've delivered. It can be pretty lonely in the hospital, so I can understand. I was there 24/7 for myself for a week and with my grandma who slept most of the time for 27 days. I think all needs should be addressed. Maybe just have a heart to heart with him to see if there is any wiggle room for more time spent with you, but still getting in that important time with his dad too.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mama- I would have a hard time with my OH being gone so much too so try not to feel guilty. But yes u would probably let him spend whatever time he needs with his dad. Maybe just let him know how much you look forward to his visits. :) Good luck. Hang in there. I'm sure it's not easy being stick there. :hugs:

Ugh daycare is expensive. It's $300 a week here for infant care. We cannot afford that. Id like to stay home for a few months but ill definitely need to go back to work for my sanity. OHs mom is going to watch the baby, but hopefully not for long as I don't think she's capable (she's a heavy smoker and older) but we don't have a lot of options right now. Blah! 

Dr visit went well. Evetything looks good. I can go back in 2 weeks! Yay! 

Here's my 31 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mama.luv

$300/week, WHAT, that is too much. Maybe it's that high out here too. I have to check. Rockin, you look nice in that pic, and I'm glad your appt went well. Do they do an ultrasound at every appt now?


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin, you look great and might I say that your hair looks awesome? Glad everything went well at your appointment. 

Daycare here is about 650-900 dollars a month. That's average for this area. If you want great care you're looking at about 1000-1200 a month. I'm going to be staying home and baby will be watched by his Nana (OH's mom) if I decided to go back to school soon after the birth. We've talked about up to three times a week for four-six hours, so I can get in at least three classes. But preschools cost so much here, when I finally graduate and get a teaching position, baby will need somewhere to go. Preschool costs about 800 a month and easily more.


----------



## wantb502

Mama: I agree with rockin and whit. Have a talk with him but definitely let him spend what he needs with his dad. I've had two friends recently have their fathers pass away suddenly. You just never know and that time is important for both of them. 

Daycares run about 200$ a week here too. It's a LOT of money. But they are watching your child for a large part of the day. I was talking wih DH and we were saying how we just couldn't imagine how single parents do it on even an income of $50000/year. It's half Your paycheck each month! I am so lucky that both DH and I have good paying jobs. I would be so stressed if we couldn't afford day care or Afford to be a sahm. Life is rough sometimes.


----------



## berniegroves

In so jealous of those going back to work. I really wanted to return to work after DD but childcare was just too expensive! For part time childcare here it was about £700 a month (which is about $1000 roughly) 
It meant that I'd only have £100 a month left out of my salary and my travel to work cost more than that a month. So we would have been financially worse off if I had returned to work. 
It was a huge adjustment for me and being a stay at home mum is hard. But then I remember how quickly my DD changes and grows and I'm glad I'm home with her. 
Some of my friends are lucky enough to have parents who can watch their kids so they don't pay for childcare.


----------



## missjenn

Love the bump and the hair Rockin...I can definitely see a change in your bump!

It's crazy how much we grow still at 30 weeks...omg! I'm a little scared!

Daycare here - we are looking at about 150 a week...god...its going to be tough! We already pay that for my husbands daughter every second week...as we have 50/50 custody.

I would definitely your hubby keep spending time with his father....you definitely want him to have that time and never look back and say "I wish I had spent more time with dad". I know it's hard when you are cooped up in the hospital all day but I would still let him do what he is doing there....he does sound busy!


----------



## wantb502

I'm still getting the "your belly is so small"
It makes me nervous that I'm not big enough for 28 weeks. I know almost everyone pea through the worry of being too big or too small. Anyone else worries still about their bellies not being the "right" size ?? Am I crazy?!?


----------



## whittnie117

Okay here is a list from two books.

Black beans: 250mg of folate per cup. Helps break down sulfites. Rich in antioxidants.
Has maganese, thiamin, phosphorus, magnesium. Awesome for protein. May help with sleep if eaten before bedtime.

Celery: Rich in silica (good for skin firmness). Can help with swelling. 

Coho Salmon: Heathy fats, DHA, Epa, AA. All essential for nervous system, retina, brain development. Helps with sleep patterns in newborns. 

Cranberries: Helps release bad bacteria from the body. High in vitamin C. 

Crimini mushrooms: Rich in folate, selenium, and b vitamins. 

Eggs: Yolks have choline which is important for the brain. High in cholesterol, but during your pregnancy we have higher needs for cholesterol for the new cells that are constantly being made. High in protein. High in lutein, which is great for eye health (babys).

Evening primrose oil: Contains GLA, an essential fatty acid. Needed for joint, heart, and skin health. Helps with the regulation of inflammation, pain, blood pressure, fluid balance, and blood clotting. Has numerous good effects on many diseases and conditions. Helps prevent preeclampsia. It shouldn't be taken in large supplemental doses during pregnancy. But added to salad dressings, smoothies or other simple items is fine. 

Fish oil: DHA essential fatty acids. Essential to Nervous system, brain, retina development. Also can help with producing smarter babies. Take with food. Look for a good quality, PCB free supplement

Garlic: Helps your cardiovascular system ease the workload from the extra blood in you system. Helps lower blood pressure, which may help prevent preeclampsia. Helps prevent strep b. Good for the immune system.

green peas: Great source of vitamins A, C, k, Thiamin, and maganese. Also protein, niacin, folate, iron, phosphorus. Helps with development of eyes, skin, blood vessels, muscles and tone. High in fiber. 

Herring: one of the highest concentrations of EPA and DHA. Again brain, eye, and nervous system development. 

Molasses: Helps with constipation. Has magensium, maganese. May help with swollen ankles and feet, Blackstrap molasses are the best choice. 

Nuts: high in protein, healthy fats, selenium, and fiber.

Papaya: rich in vitamin C, fiber, potassium, vitamin A, folate. Needed for eyes, last minute cell growth. The enzyme papain is good in helping aid digestion.

Parsley: It's like a multivitamin in plant form. Too many to list! Can help with labor.

Peppermint: Good source of niacin, phosphorus, and zinc. Good for skin repair, health. Fiber, vitamin A, C. iron, maganese, magnesium, potassium, riboflavin, folate all in small amounts. 

Red raspberry leaf tea. easier labor, supports healthy blood vessel dialation, healthier uterus. 

rhubarb: Super high in vitamin C, Silica. 

Sesame seeds: calcium, iron, fiber, copper, maganese. Also good for thiamin, vitamin b6, folate. Good for baby development and help with keeping energy up.Nerve development, nerve transmission, muscle contractions. Helps aid digestion in mom and prevention of anemia. 

Swiss cheese: 75% daily calcium needs. Teeth, bones, may help control blood pressure, preterm labor. Good to eat during breastfeeding too. 


There's a lot more. I'll edit the post, so check back. I've only done one book so far.


----------



## whittnie117

No, you're not crazy want. I'm too big for 28 weeks, lol. But you were super fit pre pregnancy and you've stayed super active. It's typical for those who were active and remain active stay smaller. You're ab muscles help things stay strong and keep things in. You're truly all baby. Besides, it is most probable that you'll be the one in our group that bounces back to weight the soonest after babies are all born.


----------



## luna_19

People tell me I'm small too, everyone is different


----------



## Platinumvague

30 weeks :) I had an appt yesterday and baby is measuring spot on.We have our growth scan at 32+1.Ignore the granny panties in the pic.I'm at the point where being comfortable is way more important than style
 



Attached Files:







0904131630.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Want - I feel like my bump is too small as well! I was heavier before I got pregnant so even now that I am down to 67 days people tell me all the time that I don't even look pregnant. I feel like sometimes people look at me and wonder if I am just faking it.

Mama- I know how lonely it is at the hospital but you OH still has to try and keep his balance. Do you have friends or family that you can schedule to come in at a different time? When my MIL is in the hospital I try to go and sit with her in the mornings, my BIL comes in for lunch/afternoon and then my FIL comes around dinner. 

I had an appointment today and my blood pressure was way up so they made me lay down for a while and it came back down. At this point no protein in the urine so they said just to keep an eye on it but if I start feeling poorly I need to follow up on it quickly.

I am lucky that my DD is going to only spend a few hours, 4 times a week with her aunt and that OH and I are kind of staggering our work shifts. It sucks because OH and I won't see much of each other 4 days a week (no dinners together) but it is best for the LO for now.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Whitt-Thanks so much for the list, Im going to stick it on my fridge!



mama.luv said:


> $300/week, WHAT, that is too much. Maybe it's that high out here too. I have to check. Rockin, you look nice in that pic, and I'm glad your appt went well. Do they do an ultrasound at every appt now?

Thanks! No more ultrasounds for me unless they think the baby is getting too big :(



missjenn said:


> Love the bump and the hair Rockin...I can definitely see a change in your bump!
> 
> It's crazy how much we grow still at 30 weeks...omg! I'm a little scared!

I dont feel like Ive grown at all. Im worried hes not getting any bigger, but the dr didnt seem concerned at all 



wantb502 said:


> I'm still getting the "your belly is so small"
> It makes me nervous that I'm not big enough for 28 weeks. I know almost everyone pea through the worry of being too big or too small. Anyone else worries still about their bellies not being the "right" size ?? Am I crazy?!?

I get nervous Im too big sometimes and then like i mentioned above, I dont feel like my belly has changed much in the last month so I get worried Im not growing enough, lol. I cant win. You are super active and very fit before pregnancy, ive read in many places that that contributes to how your tummy grows. No worries :hugs:

Does anyone else who is working just have days where theyre tired. I have no real reason to not go to work other than Im exhausted :( I just want to sit on my butt for a few days


----------



## wantb502

Thanks everyone. Sorry about for the horrible spelling, I always type on my phone.

I appreciate everyone's response. I'm always concerned. Baby measured 26.5 CM at 27 weeks and 3 days and I don't feel like my belly has grown at all. I can tell that my belly button is popping more so I guess he's growing. I guess I'll be happy if he doesn't end up being a 10 pound baby! 

Love you girls!


----------



## mama.luv

Bump pic I just took. It's our 2yr Wedding Anniversary today, so hubby is about to push me outside around the hosp. I will catch up on these posts later.
 



Attached Files:







20130904_164924-1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## whittnie117

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/prag28wks.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/prag28wks.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Okay, I lied. I couldn't help it. 28 weeks 2 days


----------



## missjenn

Oh the bump size worry! My worry is that mine is too big...and especially since it is measuring further as well! I feel it and look it! My doctor measures my belly for growth at every appointment now and tells me what week I am measuring at. Do you doctors do the same?

Love the new bump pics girls!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

LOVE LOVE LOVE the bumps ladies!

I get measured everytime, but they usually wont tell me the week Im measuring at. I know my little guys big. When I had my last ultrasound after the bleeding at 29 weeks he weighed 4lbs already! If he gains 1/2 a pound a week, like theyre supposed to....Ill have close to a 10lbs baby at 40 weeks! NO THANK YOU lol

Anyone heard from Alchemist? Its been awhile since she posted....hopefully shes just busy :)


----------



## berniegroves

Try not to worry about the babies size, there really isn't much we can do about it. And when they measure at ultrasounds their weight estimates are often wrong. 
I was told my daughter would be 10lb, but she was 8lb8oz, which I really don't think is bad. 
My friend was told her baby was 5lb at 38 weeks so they had to induce her. The baby was born 2 days later and was 6lb4oz!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

They won't tell me what week I am measuring at. I know that between July and August I gained 4 inches. But yesterday when I went in they just told me that I am "on track". I asked about ultra sounds yesterday because husband and I just want to see her little face but they told me we won't look at her again until 36 weeks and then it will just be a quick check to make sure her head is down.

Started on the online delivery class last night. Might have been a bad idea! I spent about 2 hours watching and the last chapter I did was medical intervention information and then I had nightmares. UGH.

Rockin - I am SUPER tired today. 

I feel like nights are my worst time of the day though. I can't get comfortable (cold/hot/back hurts/neck hurts) and my brain won't usually turn off. I make tons of lists of things I need to get to. Two night ago re-designed our whole back yard. Wrote up the plans yesterday. It is usually when I feel my lowest is when I am laying there and I am SO Tired and can't get to sleep.


----------



## missjenn

Now you got me wondering.....Alchemist...hope everything is okay out there!! I know she didn't mention anything about being offline for a bit...hopefully she jumps on soon!


----------



## mama.luv

It's a couple of the mommies that haven't been on lately, like Alchemist, Dalia and Nariah. I hope they are okay. Rockin: A 4lb baby at 29wks? Whoa that's big. I was reading only that the most they are at 29wks is like 3lbs and some ounces. I was reading about that cause I will have my next growth scan next week at 29wks, so I was trying to figure out what size my babies should be. I would love for them to be 4lbs but at my last growth scan (26wks), they were measuring 2lbs 2oz and 1lb 4oz. Do you guys know how many ounces a week they grow?


----------



## whittnie117

Mama, I use this chart, but these are singleton births.

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mama- I dont know about twins but the dr told me after 30 weeks we can expect baby to gain about a half pound a week (8oz) I imagine thats lower with twins...and yes my 4lbs baby is big lol maybe that means he'll come early FX!

How have you been feeling lately?


----------



## mama.luv

That's great, better to have a big healthy baby than a small one. I was reading on another blog that this woman delivered an 8lb baby at 38wks. Imagine if she went to 40wks. Wow

I'm doing good, still hanging in there. Yesterday was our 2yr Wedding Anniversary, so the Doc gave me the O.K. to have dessert and a meal from an outside restaurant, which my hubby went and picked up. Then my hubby and step-daughter pushed me in the wheelchair outside around the hosp. The weather was perfect. It end up being a nice day. My only complaint with this hosp stay is that I'm starting to get tired of eating the same stuff, but I'm dealing with it.


----------



## whittnie117

They don't give you a menu to choose from? The hospitals I've been to let the longterm patients choose what they want.


----------



## mama.luv

Yes we have a menu but I'm on a low sodium diet, so my options are limited. I find myself getting the same stuff. Breakfast: Cream of wheat, french toast, eggs or potatoes, sliced strawberries and orange juice. Lunch: Chicken Noodle soup, hamburger, turkey or tuna sandwich (to eat 2hrs later), sliced strawberries and lemon lime soda. Dinner: Turkey or Pot Roast or Cod or Salmon, Mash Potatoes w/gravy, mixed veggies, applesauce and lemon lime soda. Late Night Snack: Peanut butter/jelly sandwich. It may sound good but eating the same stuff everyday, Nooooo.


----------



## whittnie117

I can see that. Sucks you're on a low sodium diet, but better for babies I guess. I am one of those people who can eat the same thing everyday. Sometimes for every meal. I'd still hate to eat hospital food. Does the doctor let your hubby sneak food in?


----------



## mama.luv

The Doctor said he can bring me outside food in moderation, maybe once a week. But my hubby is too nervous about that, he said my blood pressure may shoot up. Maybe I can talk him into bringing me a burrito next week. I'm craving one soooo bad.


----------



## luna_19

here's my pic from Sunday, I know I've already grown since I took it. My bump is really filling out at the top which is making it uncomfortable if I eat too much at a time and while I'm driving :dohh:


----------



## wantb502

Where is Alcemist?!?! I'm going to personal message her. I've accidentally unsubscribed before and not realized it. Hopefully these MIA ladies are okay.


----------



## mama.luv

I was wondering the same thing about Alchemist. I have accidentally unsubscribed several times, so I'm hoping that is the case with her. 

Luna: Your bump is filling out at the top, And good for you, making it to 31wks. I can't wait to get in the 30's.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

mama.luv said:


> The Doctor said he can bring me outside food in moderation, maybe once a week. But my hubby is too nervous about that, he said my blood pressure may shoot up. Maybe I can talk him into bringing me a burrito next week. I'm craving one soooo bad.

Eat that burrito!! I admire you so much, I would be going stir crazy. 

Luna- great bump. Mine started filling out on top a few weeks ago and I havent been able to breathe right since :wacko:

OH and I start our L&D class tonight and all day tomorrow. I dont know what they were thinking at the hospital. No 30+ week pregnant woman wants to do anything ALL day. AND they didnt mention breaks, food anything like that. I know it doesnt seem like a big deal, but... i have silly questions like...should I bring 6 bottles of water with me or will there be a place to refill my reusuable water bottle. Do I need to bring snacks with me? I dont think these are uncommon questions either. Youd think they would make it a little more obvious.
Anyway, Im going to try and enjoy it and hopefully OH and I will both feel better.

Ive got baby literally squishing himself up under my rib cage on the right side. My belly is hard as a rock over there and Im SOOOO uncomfortable. I keep poking at him, hoping he'll move a bit, no luck so far :(

Also, hopefully someone hears from our MIA girls soon:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I'm sure they'll give you breaks but I would bring water and snacks anyways :)

I'm going to be 35 weeks when we go to our all day class, it seemed like a good date when I booked it! :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Weird, my l&d class says that we get a thirty minute lunch break and should bring our lunch, snacks, and water. We also have to bring a blanket and two pillows. If they don't give us more than one break, I may 'break' something, lol. I can't sit for long. Haha, I hope the have comfy seats.


----------



## mama.luv

A L&D class can last all day? What all can they talk about? The one I was scheduled for was only going to be for 4hrs. @Rockin bring two of the 1.5L bottles of water to last you for the day, that should do it, but I'm sure they will have water. I don't know about snacks because our Baby Care Basics class didn't have snacks. I brought fruit and string cheese to munch on in case I got hungry. You guys are lucky you can take classes. I asked the nurse about taking a breastfeeding class and she said they give classes every morning here for the mommies that just gave birth. After I give birth, I don't think I would be able to focus in a class, I'm going to be worried about my babies. They also have a newborn channel on our tv that talks about breastfeeding, bathing baby, etc. 

Hey have you guys heard about people making molds of their pregnant belly? I was reading on another blog that women are buying these kits off of amazon and doing molds of their bellys. I think it's a cool idea but my hubby of course thinks it's risky.


----------



## whittnie117

I've seen a lot of the molds. If your husband doesn't want you to, Maybe they would allow you out for and hour and a half to get a pregnancy photo session in? I was thinking of doing the mold, but I am so big to begin with that I think it's kind of pointless. 

Leave it to me to post a post that might become a debate or uncivil. I'll post those questions here from now on.

As for the length of the l&d class. Ours its two days, five hours a day. We had that choice or 5 tuesday nights for 2 hours each.


----------



## wantb502

I think the mold thing would be fun... Messy but fun! You should ask the nurses if you can attend a breast feeding class ahead of time. I doubt they would really mind seeing that you are stuck there. Maybe you can have a one on one session with the lactation nurse while you there before the babies come.

I am so exhausted again this week after work, I came home and cried. There aren't many nights when all I've wanted was to sit on the couch with a nice glass of expensive bourbon and chill, but tonight was the night. It frustrating that I have to watch everyone else enjoy my bourbon!


----------



## missjenn

We do our class next Sunday, I never really thought of the snack thing but I will pack something for sure. Ours is from 9-5....no idea what will take place...just that we need to bring our book, pillow and husbands :).

Hope to hear from Alchemist soon!


----------



## wantb502

I'm surprised all these classes are ALL day! Our two classes are for a couple hours for a few weeks. It makes it more manageable for us. But I can see how getting it over at once would be overall less commitment. 

I think I'm doing yard sales and the local hipster flea market today. It's a weekend think my friend and her mIL do and I'm going to join. Don't think I need a thing but might find some good stuff for my parents house for the baby. 29 weeks today!


----------



## lornapj83

Hi hope u don't mind me joining so late but I'm due my baby girl on 17th November


----------



## luna_19

We had the option of taking the prenatal class for two hours once a week for I think 6 weeks but it doesn't work with our schedules so we had to do the condensed one day one.


----------



## whittnie117

Hi Lorna, welcome. It's never too late for bump buddies. How have you been feeling?


----------



## Diddums

Hi Ladies, is it ok to join you? I'm due 16th November with No.1, a little girl!

I'm struggling with making sure i don't eat too much at once as i feel really sick :(


----------



## whittnie117

Hi Diddums, of course welcome. We tend to be a little quieter on the weekends, but then blow up in responses during the week. Do you have hyperemesis?


----------



## Diddums

Hi, thanks for the welcome :)

No, I dont have hypermesis, but since baby has been getting bigger, my stomach has been pushed up, so i can no longer eat a big meal as i feel really sick. Its just taking me some time to realise i need to eat little and often, rather than three main meals as before :)


----------



## luna_19

Hi diddums and lorna :)

I've started having the same thing, if I eat or drink too much at a time I feel really full and uncomfortable but my appetite is still huge so having a hard time finding a balance! The worst is when I have eaten too much then have to drive, so uncomfortable :(


----------



## whittnie117

Glad it's not hyperemesis. Same thing happens to me and it just started this week. The worst thing is he's started kicking, or perhaps headbutting me in the bladder when I'm eating, lol. Super uncomfortable.


----------



## Nariah01

Hey ladies, sorry If I gave anyone a scare not being here for so long. 

Nothing serious thank god, but between moving out of the house we were in and moving the horses and all that stuff I was pretty busy. Not to mention the internet at the old house crapped out on us halfway through August. :growlmad:

But I am back on now and quite happy to be so, sorry I missed so much stuff. And the good news is we are waiting to close on a house, hopefully in the next month, so we can be all moved in by the time Samuel gets here!

All seems to be well with me so far, I have grown a lot so I will have to post a picture soon. And I am tired all the time, but can't actually sleep at night when I try, which sucks. I think its one part insomnia and one part discomfort. And then on Wed. I have my GD test, my Reglan shot and some other shot that I can't remember what its called now, not looking forward to it but it must be done.


----------



## Diddums

Are you ladies having the whooping cough vaccine? I need to ask my Dr at my next checkup. Whittmie baby also seems to know when my bladder is full and starts to headbutt my bladder at its most fullest so I cringe all the way to the loo lol. 

I'm sleeping ok, I just wake up every 2-3 hours to go to the loo. Not particularly uncomfortable at the moment, and I can get in and out and move around in bed ok. I sometimes struggle to get off our sofas after I've been sat a while. They're pretty deep and I get a little stiff so hubby has to give me a hand x


----------



## whittnie117

I think I shall be getting the whooping cough vaccine. My nurse told me it is the number one killer of newborns in Southern California. So, myself and any adults that will be near my baby will have the vaccine.I feel it's a simple and easy thing to do to protect the baby a little bit more. I usually don't vaccinate myself, though I will be vaccinating my baby in separated doses vs the multiple vaccines in one. Whooping cough scares me.

I'm sleeping alright too. I toss and turn and wake up when I do, but other than that I'm good, maybe one bathroom break. Though I have woken up with a start the last few mornings because I've just had a dream about peeing myself and the bed. Thank goodness it's only been a dream so far! I told OH that we may need to get the waterproof mattress cover on the bed sooner just in case.

Nariah, I'm glad your back! That was quite a long break! Good luck on the closing of the house. I can't imagine moving so close to the end. But hopefully you get all the things settled before baby gets here. Samuel is the name you guys chose? We are close to a decision on a name. I'm so glad as it's one less thing I can stress about, lol.


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> I think I shall be getting the whooping cough vaccine. My nurse told me it is the number one killer of newborns in Southern California. So, myself and any adults that will be near my baby will have the vaccine.I feel it's a simple and easy thing to do to protect the baby a little bit more. I usually don't vaccinate myself, though I will be vaccinating my baby in separated doses vs the multiple vaccines in one. Whooping cough scares me.
> 
> I'm sleeping alright too. I toss and turn and wake up when I do, but other than that I'm good, maybe one bathroom break. Though I have woken up with a start the last few mornings because I've just had a dream about peeing myself and the bed. Thank goodness it's only been a dream so far! I told OH that we may need to get the waterproof mattress cover on the bed sooner just in case.
> 
> Nariah, I'm glad your back! That was quite a long break! Good luck on the closing of the house. I can't imagine moving so close to the end. But hopefully you get all the things settled before baby gets here. Samuel is the name you guys chose? We are close to a decision on a name. I'm so glad as it's one less thing I can stress about, lol.

Yup we settled on Samuel a while back, once we found out it was a boy, actually I think I was decided on it even before we found out. lol :haha:

I am a bit worried about the move too, since we are moving a good four hours away, plus moving the horses there too, its going to be a lot, but it will be so nice to have our own space and the house is beautiful. I think if anything I am more worried about having to change midwifes and hospitals so close to my due date. I thought about trying to keep my original midwife and such and just making the drive, but I would have to rely on a ferry and I just don't think I can trust that during labor. :cry:


----------



## whittnie117

Oh I completely understand. I just started with a new doctor and really liked my other one. I actually dislike this one because she just seems not to take time with her patients. I like to know exactly what's going on and have thins explained to me. The nurse takes more time to converse. But there are extenuating circumstances in why I changed doctors and he doesn't have permissions at the nearby hospital anyhow. I'd hate to have to drive the 40 minutes to his hospital during labor if my OH was at work. The new hospital they just opened has state of the art birthing center and nicu. It's also 5 minutes away. I'd do better with that drive if contractions are going.


----------



## wantb502

Welcome new ladies!!!! I'm starting to get the full feeling quick but like you Whit, I'm having a hard time regulating myself to not eat too much because my appetite is ravenous!

Nariah: so glad you are back and everything is going well! I could imagine moving right now. You are a trooper! Just don't push yourself too much! 

I've been exhausted all weekend and I just want to sit at home and not do a thing. Yesterday we went to a weekend festival thing and it was around 90 degrees outside. I think I got over heated. I got a horrible migraine (1st one in a year). It was awful but I refuse to take any medication... I'm stubborn. It finally went away and DH and I did yard work. I even cleaned the chicken coop out by myself... Once again.. Stubborn. I'm going to my friends baby shower today. She is due two weeks before me. I'm excited to see her and see how her pregnancy is going. 

I'll post my Sunday bump day photo later:)


----------



## The Alchemist

Hello ladies! So sorry for going M.I.A. I've just been feeling pretty down lately over two incidents that happened to me, one being my pelvic pain and the other is bad news of a family member. I'm beginning to physically, emotionally, and mentally feel better now. I had became severely depressed over these two issues. Not to worry, though. I'm coping okay now after speaking with a therapist. 

I've missed a lot here. Dunno where to start...I guess first and foremost, welcome to the new ladies. Glad we have more mamas. 

By bump hasn't changed much in 2 weeks. At least I don't think so. I DO have a few new pink streaks of stretchmarks right above my belly button. So, maybe I did grow. And maybe that's why I was having so much pain, maybe he went through a growth spurt inside. Who knows? 

Anyway, I'm back and feeling better (little). Gotta get to feeding dd lunch now. Will be back later.


----------



## wantb502

Ohhhh alchemist!!! Welcome back!!!!!

So sorry you've had a bad couple of weeks. It's amazing how something bad can be so much worse to deal with when pregnant. I think it's because your body is working so hard to constantly keep itself regulated that thinking and doing much else (especially stressful or emotional things) is so difficult. We are glad you are back and you and baby are healthy.


----------



## mama.luv

Welcome back Alchemist and Nariah. And welcome two new mommies. It sounds to me that a lot of you guys are doing way too much. We are in the 3rd trimester now, it's time to relax, let the men do all of the work :) 

Alchemist: I know it can be stressful dealing with issues during pregnancy. Two days before I was admitted into the hospital, I was stressed out with my son's father. He is a loser with 8 kids and comes up with every excuse in the book as to why he can't help me with my son. We just asked him for a little school shopping money, but that was too much for him. He told my son "your mom and her husband makes really good money, you guys shouldn't have to ask me for money." I was so upset which could have contributed to me having high blood pressure. This is why I'm telling you because you sure don't want to end up in the hospital like me. 

AFM: I'm still hanging in there. I'm really fed up with the food though, so I'm going to talk to the Doctor about having my mom cook me meals. It's to the point where I only eat small bites of the food and I'm done with it. I'm even tired of the hamburgers. I can't even eat the salad cause the dressing is horrible. I've been mainly sticking with oatmeal, cream of wheat and fruit to keep me full. I want some spaghetti, burritos, something. grrrrr


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - yeah, I try to keep looking on the bright side, which is: this pregnancy ain't forever! Two more months of this and then......TWO kids under TWO! Gah! Oh god...more shit to clean, both literal lol poop and things. But yeah thankfully, lil boy inside is well and kickin away. how are you doing? Is it getting hard to do 3 x12hr shifts a week? Oh man...I don't think I can being pregnant the way I am. My OH is an RN as well, working 12hrs graveyard shift 3 times/week. He says he never really get fully rested because of the shift of night, then day, sleep wise. Hope you are getting good sleep!

Mama - yeah, you're right about that. Fortunately, we have our home blood pressure. N i check iy everything morning and even at night and it did rise in the last week with personal stress. But it WA nothing to worry about. I'm feeling better, taking it a day at a time. That's what 3rd tri is anyway lol...waiting and more waiting. Some ladies say it is the slowest trimester. At the moment, it is slow for me lol. Just nervous about how I will cope with 2 under 2! Gah!


----------



## missjenn

Welcome back Alchemist! So glad to hear that you and baby are okay....I think when someone goes MIA for a bit...the first thing we assume is that something may have happened with the pregnancy. I am very glad you and baby are okay but very sorry to hear you are having a difficult time with a few things and struggling with some depression. I really hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

WELCOME to you new ladies. Its never too late to join! Im also experiencing the full but hungry feeling. Just something new to adapt to I suppose. We're all pretty open here so feel free to bring up whatever you like :)

Nariah & Alchemist-great to see you guys back and glad all is well.

Nariah- I cannot believe you guys are moving. I dont think Id handle the stress very well, it seems like youre doing a great.

Alchemist- Sorry you havent been feeling that great. Things get more difficult to deal with in pregnancy I think. Glad youre doing what you can for yourself :hugs:

AFM- OH and I had our class....it turned out really great actually. I was worried for nothing! I brought snacks and water with me and thankfully we got frequent potty breaks and a nice 45 min lunch. Theres a Subway in the hospital along with the cafeteria, so there were plenty of options. It answered a lot of questions I didnt even know I had and clarified a lot of things for me. It was very educational and well worth it. So glad I went. 

Also took some maternity pics this weekend, so Ill try and get some of those up. I had to beg OH to take them, lol, but Im so glad we did them and I think they turned out great. 

Im feeling exhausted on a pretty constant basis now. I dont know how Im going to work for another 8 weeks, Im sooooo tired. I go to bed tired, I wake up tired, Im tired ALL day :( I can do this. I can do this. I just have to keep telling myself that


----------



## whittnie117

Alchemist, I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. I hope things start to get better for you and you can find some peace of mind. Just take it easy and I'm glad you are back. 

Rockin, are you working until your due date?!? Oh my! Can't wait to see how your pics turn out. I don't know what our hospital offers as far as food because it just opened. Hopefully something good and fast. 

Mama, I'm glad you're doing okay. Boo on the food situation though. They should allow you to have a mini fridge since you're a long term stayer, lol. I know most hospitals like to monitor patient food intake though. Hopefully the doc says yes to letting your mom cook for you. It's much easier to monitor sodium in homemade foods.

Also, Want, stop being stubborn. We are all at that point where we need to accept help despite our stubborness and take it easy. 

I'll try to get a pic up soon. I feel like he had a growth spurt this past week. I'm also seeing movements from the outside. It is so weird, but I think the coolest thing so far, apart from actually knowing there is a life growing inside me. He is getting super strong in there.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> Welcome new ladies!!!! I'm starting to get the full feeling quick but like you Whit, I'm having a hard time regulating myself to not eat too much because my appetite is ravenous!
> 
> Nariah: so glad you are back and everything is going well! I could imagine moving right now. You are a trooper! Just don't push yourself too much!
> 
> I've been exhausted all weekend and I just want to sit at home and not do a thing. Yesterday we went to a weekend festival thing and it was around 90 degrees outside. I think I got over heated. I got a horrible migraine (1st one in a year). It was awful but I refuse to take any medication... I'm stubborn. It finally went away and DH and I did yard work. I even cleaned the chicken coop out by myself... Once again.. Stubborn. I'm going to my friends baby shower today. She is due two weeks before me. I'm excited to see her and see how her pregnancy is going.
> 
> I'll post my Sunday bump day photo later:)

Youre a crazy person!!! Its too hot to be outside like that!!! Take care of yourself :) Im stubborn too though, carrying laundry up & down the stairs, cleaning the bathtub and shower, making dinner every night. Its exhausting.



whittnie117 said:


> Rockin, are you working until your due date?!? Oh my! Can't wait to see how your pics turn out. I don't know what our hospital offers as far as food because it just opened. Hopefully something good and fast.
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up soon. I feel like he had a growth spurt this past week. I'm also seeing movements from the outside. It is so weird, but I think the coolest thing so far, apart from actually knowing there is a life growing inside me. He is getting super strong in there.

Yep, working until I pop out the baby, the dr says I cant, or my last day is November 1 (due the 5th) Im not excited about it, especially on days where Im this exhausted, but...gotta do what Ive gotta do. We can only really afford for me to take 8 weeks off (since I dont get paid for any of it) so...Id like to have as much of that with the baby as possible. 

Can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Rockin - that is how I am planning to be. I will be at work until I just absolutely can't stand it or the dr. tells me no more. I am planning on working up to the 9th and little girl is due the 11th. So what did the answer that you didn't even know was a question! I am doing the online class but I wonder if that is good enough and I am really starting to run out of time if I am going to do a real class. DH response is that the baby is coming out no matter how many classes I take. UGH!

Welcome to the new girls! I only joined in maybe a month ago but it is nice to have girls to talk to who know right were I am so to speak! Most of my friends that have had kids have had C-Sections so they aren't a lot of help with planning with my actual delivery!

Want - You are like me! We are planning a fishing trip Saturday, the next weekend a party, a cruise to the mountains to see the colors change, a Car show and a horse show in the next 5 to 6 weeks. I keep telling myself if I just keep moving it won't be as bad. There have been times I have pulled DH aside and said okay we have to find a place to sit for a while or something like that but I try to just keep going!

Clothes - I told everyone not too many little clothes but they are so irresistible! Everyone bought some and I am trying to sort through and get some kind of order to all of them so DD can get a chance to wear them all!

I got her name painted and put up on the wall above her closet. Just a few more odds and ends and my nursery is done! Need to finish up packing my hospital bag and get her diaper bag together (I think I have most everything).


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: I don't work in a hospital. I work M-F at a neurology office, but my hours are 8-whenever I'm done usually between 5 and 7pm. Though its not direct patient care, I am pretty much a case manager and deal with all of our patients problems, complaints, med issues, insurance, and I'm the ALS clinic coordinator. I need an assistant. I have no clue what they are going to do when I'm gone. Plus if they don't let me do 4 days a week, I've already been offered another position at a different practice. 

Cowgirl: you are super busy too! I've been trying to decrease what I do but I just feel lazy. I feel like I should be able to do everything I did before. I'm not huge yet but the fatigue is overwhelming. It sucks and I feel bad asking DH to do everything. I did ALL the yard work, mowed, watered, chickens and did all the major house cleaning and taking care of the cats before getting pregnant and that's too much to make DH do. He works 3-4, 12-14 hour shifts a week. He's exhausted too. I want my energy back!


----------



## Nariah01

Want: I know how you feel with being lazy if your not doing all the stuff you used too. I used to do quite a bit myself, but now OH won't let me do most of it, even though he works all week himself. *Sigh* He says its because I don't take care of myself and someone has too, GAH men! Oh well, he has a good heart and I know he's right, between being pregnant and my Asthma and the fatigue I know I need to take it easy but its so hard!

Rockin: I SHOULD be working up until this baby is born too, but I am not. We need to money and I should be working but I can't anymore. One because I am moving and we have no idea when, and the place I am staying now until we do move is close to an hour from my work, and my last day was the 3rd. Which since all my income has to be explained due to all the mortgage crap and I already told them I would no longer be working after that date I can't because then it will set us back and we might not be able to close on time! Moving seriously sucks balls! Sorry for the language but it does, its supposed to be exciting and fun but this whole process sucks serious balls, and I know part of it is because we are choosing to do it at the worst possible time but still. :dohh:


So now I am sitting at my in laws wondering what in the hell I am supposed to do with myself, oh and now I am planning my own baby shower because no one can get their shit together.

Oh an Mama I hope they let your mom bring you in some food, I can't imagine having to eat the same thing everyday.


----------



## luna_19

I'm glad I'm not the only one planning on working right up until the end! My hopefully last day will be Nov 1, I only work part time though so it's not too bad

had my last scan today, baby is head down and facing my back and is also shy and hiding behind his/her arm :haha:


here's my 31 week belly pic :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Whoooaaaa! Some of you are doing WAY too much outside of work. But hey, if you aren't hurting and it's not strenuous, do it. I personally think doing things helps uplift your moods, instead of resting all day. So...I feel for mama! Hugs, girl! Your dr better agree to the idea of having your mom bring food.

I have my scan today to check the position of the placenta. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it has moved up enough to allow for a vaginal birth!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Rockin - that is how I am planning to be. I will be at work until I just absolutely can't stand it or the dr. tells me no more. I am planning on working up to the 9th and little girl is due the 11th. So what did the answer that you didn't even know was a question! I am doing the online class but I wonder if that is good enough and I am really starting to run out of time if I am going to do a real class. DH response is that the baby is coming out no matter how many classes I take. UGH!

I had no idea that the way the baby faces ( I knew he had to be head down) had an impact on delivery, so that was good to know and they showed us exercises to encourage baby to be head down and facing our back. I thought that was great. I learned that probably Ill feel contractions before my water breaks....I think I had this movie type scenario in my head of childbirth....like my water will break and Ill have contractions and cut scene, heres baby lol. :haha: So I understand a lot better now the length of the process and what to look for. But your DH is right....baby is coming either way!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Rockin - Did they tell you a rule of when you should head to the hospital? My class said that I should wait until I am having contractions every 5 min. That each contraction should last 1 min and I should be having them for 1 hour. I want to try and wait as long as possible because I want to try not to have the drugs to rush the labor along. 

Luna - I am so jealous that you get to see the baby again! I don't get to see my LO again until 36 weeks and they said that it is only a quick peek.


----------



## wantb502

Luna: You look great!!!! I am so impressed you still haven't seen the sex of the baby. I would be going crazy! 

Rockin: babies don't HAVE to be faced back for delivery, but it is MUCH MUCH more comfortable for you and easier on the baby. My little guy seems to always be transverse. I really hope he changes his mind and decides to go head down or I am definitely having a C-section. Can't deliver a baby on its side. OUCH!

Alchemist: I love doing yard work and it makes me so mad that I get so tired so quickly. Being outside is definitely a pick me up for me. I think it has something to do with being stuck at work for so many hours at a time with no windows. I am also going to work until I start having contractions. That place will fall apart without me. Both my doctors asked if they could take sabbatical to coincide with my maternity leave!


----------



## wantb502

Oh here is my 29 week photo, taken on Saturday....
 



Attached Files:







29weeks1_zps104b5de5.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## whittnie117

Luna and Want. You guy's are still so fit looking. All baby that's for sure.

I'm not sure of baby's position, up until now he' been transverse, but the last few days he's been kicking me in the middle to upper middle of my tummy. I'm pretty sure he's either breech or head down. We'll see this Wednesday when I have my appointment to get a growth scan and get the rh immunoglobin shot. We also have our l&d class over this weekend. That is going to be two very long days for me.


----------



## mama.luv

Want: I love that dress, and you are glowing. You don't even look stressed or tired. 

Whit: I have my growth scan on Wed too, and i can't wait. I'm anxious to see if my little girl is growing. 

Luna: Your bump looks good too. I think you and Want are all belly. And nice ultrasound pic :)

For those of you that are still working, good for you. If I wasn't on hosp bedrest, my plan was to go on maternity leave around this time. I get tired just getting up to go to the bathroom, so I couldn't even imagine working at this point. 

Are any of you ladies getting a 3D/4D scan? I wanted one but of course that can't happen now.


----------



## whittnie117

I'll be getting a 3d scan, I think. Probably in two weeks. It just depends on finances.


----------



## mama.luv

Whit: I went to a place called "A Baby Visit" a few times for ultrasounds. They are pretty reasonable with prices ranging from $59-$100+ and they have a spot in San Diego. You should check out their website.


----------



## whittnie117

mama.luv said:


> Whit: I went to a place called "A Baby Visit" a few times for ultrasounds. They are pretty reasonable with prices ranging from $59-$100+ and they have a spot in San Diego. You should check out their website.

Thanks! I'll check them out. 

Also, we decided on a name. As you ladies know, I like more unique names. Well to say the least I compromised. OH picked the name and I don't dislike it. We chose William Alexander. William because it's OH's first name and we are going to use Alexander as the first name (but will remain his middle name on paper). I hope that made sense. It's just how the men in the family do their names, I don't know why. I think I'll get my way and get to call him Xander though. :thumbup:


----------



## berniegroves

My labour with DD started with my waters breaking which I didn't expect! Lol! 
And she was head down but back to back. 

This labour will be interesting as it will probably be totally different to last time. 

I'd love to live in the US, but one thing the UK is good for is maternity leave. Some companies here are pretty generous with how much time you can have off. So I do feel for you ladies having to work up until the last minute.


----------



## wantb502

Thanks ladies

My little dude is transverse most of the time but my OB said nt to be concerned until 36 weeks if its your first and 34 for second. There is a website called spinningbabies.com which has different non invasive maneuvers to try to get baby in right position before birth. Most of them are to open the pelvis and allow the baby to turn on its own. 

Lets hope these babies all turn the right way for us!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Rockin - Did they tell you a rule of when you should head to the hospital? My class said that I should wait until I am having contractions every 5 min. That each contraction should last 1 min and I should be having them for 1 hour. I want to try and wait as long as possible because I want to try not to have the drugs to rush the labor along.

Thats exactly what the told us too. And Im with you. Id like to be as far along as possible, but I will be getting some drugs lol. I just dont want them to interfere with the labor process so Im hoping to make it 5-6cm before I get them. 

Im 32 weeks today (8months) HOME STRETCH!!! Im so done, Im tired, achey at the end of the day and HUNGRY ALL THE TIME! I fell asleep on the couch last night at 830 :haha: OH woke me up to go to bed. Its been super hot here again,theyre even closing schools! We're supposed to be around 98 or 99 with a heat index of 110! Yikes. I wish theyd let me off work like the kids lol. Sorry to complain, I should be grateful Im not having any issues, Im just so tired. Oh well, not too much longer


----------



## missjenn

33 Week Pics

I had a good appointment today.

Blood pressure two weeks ago was 74 over 48 and today it was 90 over 52 so it has improved.

Baby is on track for 7-8 pounds at birth.

24.2 pound weight gain to date.

Torn muscles above uterus which is what has been causing my stomach pain...very uncomfortable!

Other than that....good appointment!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3734.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3741.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Co_Cowgirl said:
> 
> 
> Rockin - Did they tell you a rule of when you should head to the hospital? My class said that I should wait until I am having contractions every 5 min. That each contraction should last 1 min and I should be having them for 1 hour. I want to try and wait as long as possible because I want to try not to have the drugs to rush the labor along.
> 
> Thats exactly what the told us too. And Im with you. Id like to be as far along as possible, but I will be getting some drugs lol. I just dont want them to interfere with the labor process so Im hoping to make it 5-6cm before I get them.
> 
> Im 32 weeks today (8months) HOME STRETCH!!! Im so done, Im tired, achey at the end of the day and HUNGRY ALL THE TIME! I fell asleep on the couch last night at 830 :haha: OH woke me up to go to bed. Its been super hot here again,theyre even closing schools! We're supposed to be around 98 or 99 with a heat index of 110! Yikes. I wish theyd let me off work like the kids lol. Sorry to complain, I should be grateful Im not having any issues, Im just so tired. Oh well, not too much longerClick to expand...

COngrats on hitting the 8 month mark!! Woot woot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missjenn

Luna and Want...your bumps look awesome! 

Want - super cute dress too!!!

We can't afford the 3d scan...they are 200.00 here....eeeeek!


----------



## The Alchemist

Jenn and Luna - awesome bumps! I haven't even taken a bump pic for the week, think I'll wait for this coming up Sunday instead when I'll be 30 weeks. 

Want - when I was working in the health information system long ago at a hospital, I shared the same office with a case worker, and you cw have soooo much to do. It almost seems never ending a lot of times. That lady would work o/t sometimes. I miss her though. She helped me with nursing while I was attending nursing school.

Asf - last night was horrendous. My lower back was killing me. Plus, I was having a lot of bh. For a moment, I thought I was going into labor, but no. I went to bed and just tried to get comfy. 

And 7 months in, almost 8, and still no name for our lil boy. We're stuck with 3 names: Logan vs Dominic vs Dallas. But even with these names that we've managed to agree on, it might change. Oy vay....crazy.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Jenn- Glad your appt went well! Thats awful about torn muscles, no wonder youre so uncomfortable! Get some rest!!! 

Want- Love your dress, you look great as always

I needed to ask you guys something....Im not sure if its BH or just baby. Its high on my tummy on the right side, really close to my ribs and for a bit it gets super hard, not painful, but VERY uncomfortable. So i get up, rub my tummy and in a minute or so it goes away. I always thought BH your whole stomach would get hard? Can it just be the one part? I dont like it, lol and I think Id feel better if I knew for sure what it was....any thoughts?


----------



## Staceyh1983

im due 1st nov but booked in for a section on the 28th oct xx


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: my belly gets hard sometimes depending where he is located. He sticks his butt up on my right side all the time. I feel like I have a migrating tumor.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Rockin - I think I am going with pain drugs. I am trying not to make that call until I get into the hospital but I have a weird thing about the inducing drugs. My mind is blank right now but the 2 they give you to try and speed things up. With horses anytime we try to speed labor up it just causes complications. I know it is not the same for humans and my mind might change my mind as it draws closer but right now I would like to avoid those.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I wish I could figure out how to add more than one pic at a time when I'm on my phone but I can't. Sorry ladies. Ill only add a few of the maternity shots :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

And I have to add a message every time or I can't post lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I needed to lie down at this point. I was tired lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Last one :). These will do for my 32 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## whittnie117

Great pics Rockin and Missjenn. You both look fantastic. 

I have a question. I've been having swelling when I wake up in my face and a tiny bit in my hands. No headache, no swelling in the ankles. Is this normal?

I'm going with as natural as possible for labor. But will be keeping an epidural as an option. Being induced is off putting to me, so I hope I don't need that or a c-section.

Also, welcome Stacey. Glad to have you here.


----------



## luna_19

Oh no missjen a torn muscle sounds so painful!

A bit of swelling is normal, are you drinking lots of water? I find my fingers swell if I'm not drinking enough (though today I can't seem to get the swelling to go away and am just succeeding in making myself need to pee all the time :dohh:)

Your pics are so cute rockin :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Whitt- I just learned about this in my class over the weekend. Its one of the first signs of preeclampsia. I would call the doctor as soon as you can so they can check you out. Hope all goes well, keep us updated!


----------



## missjenn

Love the pics Rockin! Blue is also a great color for you! You look fresh and great! Fresh - natural beauty that glows 

I would get that swelling checked...like Rockin said...it is a sign of preclampsia and better to be safe.


----------



## whittnie117

I have an appointment tomorrow made, so I'll definitely ask about it. It's just started happening the last couple days. It'll go down then swell back up again. I think I drink enough water. At least three bottles of 23.3 oz. Usually more. Gosh, I hope it's not pre e. I'd blame myself. My diet hasn't been healthy and I was extremely overweight when I got pregnant. Here's hoping my urine test comes back normal.


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: I didn't know you were a nurse too! Where do you work now??

Cowgirl: There are several meds that they use for induction: pitocin, cytotec, cervadil. There are also other methods of induction that are not medications like membrane stripping or a "sweep" and cervical balloon. Induction should only really be used if your cervix is ready and ripe because you'll have higher chance for C-section and fetal distress. My goal is to avoid all drugs all together. The less the best.. in my mind. I may be in a lot of pain but woman having been birthing babies for thousands of years. Many of these medical interventions lead to c-section and other complications. I think we as humans tend to mess too much with something that our bodies know how to handle. Watch me.. I'll end up having a c-section and the whole shebang. 

Rockin: You look totally Rocking! Love those photos! they are so sweet. 

MissJenn: You look amazing as usual. I love your belly, its so perfectly shaped!

Whit: definitely something they check into tomorrow at your appt. I wouldn't too worried about it until you talk with your doc. Fluid in your body follows with gravity. When you lay down fluid shifts more evenly throughout your body so you would be more likely to notice swelling in your hands and face. When you are on your feet throughout the day, swelling shifts downward and that is why people experience swelling in their legs. Its called dependent edema. Its more concerning when swelling doesn't shift and you have swelling everywhere, all the time. I will definitely be looking for an update tomorrow!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I signed up for the TENS class next month. I would love to go no drugs but I am just not sure I can do it. 

My mother had no drugs with me and she said it sucked BUT she had drugs with my sister and there were a ton of complications with mom and with my baby sister. Mom said if she were having one more she doesn't know which she would choose.

I feel like we as humans do mess with the natural process a little too much. I would like to try and leave it alone but there might be a breaking point in there for me too. I am going to take it as it comes and see how I handle it!


----------



## mama.luv

Rockin: I love the pics, you guys are too cute. I wanted to do a maternity shoot, grrrr

Whit: A lot of women have swelling during pregnancy and it doesn't necessarily mean you have preeclampsia. But ask about it tomorrow. Drink lots of water in the meantime.

MissJenn: You are looking great as usual. Always so happy. 

Have you ladies decided on your birthing plan yet? I can't even think about birthing plans considering the situation I'm in now. I'm thinking I may have to get a C-section which I'm concerned about because I like to workout and I've heard stories about it being hard to workout once you've had a c-section. I guess everybody is different, it may not be bad. Who knows.


----------



## mama.luv

I agree with Want, I think we all can go natural if we want to. But I'm going to be honest with you guys, those contractions hurt like hell. So if you can't take pain, then you may need meds. I had no choice during my 1st pregnancy because I had preeclampsia and the contractions were making my blood pressure super high, so the Doc said I had to get an epidural. Now that I think back, if I was allowed to walk around during the contractions, I think it would have been cool. But nooo, I was on strict bed rest, there was no getting out of that bed. I was on another website yesterday and this girl posted a video of her doing squats during her contractions, so that can be an option for you guys to mask the pain.


----------



## wantb502

I watched a video of a women give birth on an exercise ball! I want that kind of movement!


----------



## mama.luv

Rockinmomtobe said:


> I needed to ask you guys something....Im not sure if its BH or just baby. Its high on my tummy on the right side, really close to my ribs and for a bit it gets super hard, not painful, but VERY uncomfortable. So i get up, rub my tummy and in a minute or so it goes away. I always thought BH your whole stomach would get hard? Can it just be the one part? I dont like it, lol and I think Id feel better if I knew for sure what it was....any thoughts?

I forgot to respond to this. But BH can happen on one side, believe me I experience these all day. They are not painful but sometimes take my breath away. I don't know if you are experiencing BH or the baby balling up, but just make sure you drink lots of water and empty your bladder often. I usually get them when my bladder is full. The Doc says not to worry about them unless you get 6 an hour. I'm thinking they are common during the 3rd trimester to get you ready for real labor.


----------



## The Alchemist

Stacey - welcome! We like newcomers. The more, the Merrier. Hope all is well with you.

Want - yep, I'm a nurse but I haven't worked since my pain so took off. I wwas just working pt though, doing rn visits to pts homes/facilities in hospice setting and home health. I told my supervisor I can't work with my pain and thankfully, she's more than okay with me being off. Plus, there is a newhire, so my pts went to her. 

Whitt - definitely bring your swelling up to the ob tomorrow. In the meantime, keep drinking that water and raise your feet uuuppp! And relax at the end of the day/when you get a chance. 

Concerning bh, I have been getting them a lot throughout the day, especially towards night time. But that's probably because I started drinking red raspberry leaf tea to tone the uterus (and it's so healthy and beneficial). I plan on drinking this during pp also to enrich the milk and lessen the bleeding.

Birth plan? Well...I want a natural birth, no meds whatsoever, just like with dd. But of course, I will keep my options open. Never know what may happen. L&d is very unpredictable. I think that's the best outlook on birth plan. To go in with an open mind.

Wow, I've never heard of labor/delivery while doing squats and bouncing on the ball. What I've seen on video was a baby being born still in the sac. That is amazing!


----------



## Nariah01

Rockin: I love your pictures! My sister wants to do some maternity photos of me we just haven't gotten around to it. Hopefully we can before the baby is born!

As for birth plan, I plan to do this natural with no medications. However I am keeping an open mind in case there are complications where some medication or intervention is necessary for the babies health. Oh and I plan to have a safe word just in case for some reason I absolutely cannot handle things. But I am planning on being up and moving during labor and going to try and do this naturally. I tend to be stubborn and don't get meds for other things, so I have a feeling as long as I have coping stuff I will probably hold out. 

I have my GD test tomorrow and a midwife app. Hopefully all goes well! 

Also on a side note, does anyone else's baby really love a particular persons voice? Samuel seems to really like his daddy, like last night he was talking to my belly and Samuel started poking him in the face, it was so cute. :cloud9:


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

My poor DH thinks I am loosing it. Our DD will be moving around and kicking away and when DH comes to feel her she quits. 

It is nice when I want sleep I wake him up and say "here feel her" and she is quiet as a lamb but I feel bad for DH. I think he has really only felt her move 3-4 times and we only have 61 days left until she is here. Something about him just touching my belly calms her down.


----------



## Nariah01

Co_Cowgirl said:


> My poor DH thinks I am loosing it. Our DD will be moving around and kicking away and when DH comes to feel her she quits.
> 
> It is nice when I want sleep I wake him up and say "here feel her" and she is quiet as a lamb but I feel bad for DH. I think he has really only felt her move 3-4 times and we only have 61 days left until she is here. Something about him just touching my belly calms her down.

LOL, its like the exact opposite over here with Samuel. He will do all sorts of things for me or DH but if someone else wants to feel, he stops.


----------



## whittnie117

Co_Cowgirl said:


> My poor DH thinks I am loosing it. Our DD will be moving around and kicking away and when DH comes to feel her she quits.
> 
> It is nice when I want sleep I wake him up and say "here feel her" and she is quiet as a lamb but I feel bad for DH. I think he has really only felt her move 3-4 times and we only have 61 days left until she is here. Something about him just touching my belly calms her down.


I could have written this myself. He is always so active, but once I get OH to feel, he stops. OH just says I'm lying. :dohh:


----------



## The Alchemist

That's funny! My lil boy inside can be VERY activeto the point of hurting me and oh had only ever felt him just twice in all of this pregnancy. 

Man, it hurts when they kick your belly button!


----------



## whittnie117

I find it has only hurt (so far) when he kicks my bladder/cervix area. It takes my breath away. Or perhaps he's headbutting there already. Otherwise I'm just waiting for the kicks in the ribs, and bigger painful movements in the next few weeks.


----------



## luna_19

My hubby has only felt the baby a few times too, I told him he is scary so baby always stops when he tries :haha:

I haven't written my birth plan yet but it's mostly going to be to go with the flow, I do want an epi for the delivery but will see when I actually want it started. Also immediate skin to skin, start bf as soon as baby is ready. I'm also going to put things in like how I want guidance on when to push but I don't want people yelling at me, just nice and calm. Also that we will not allow any visitors whatsoever until we say we are ready in case mil decided to just show up. Not sure about delayed cord clamping yet, I want to ask my Dr if they still do the hep b vaccine at birth and if so why because I really don't see a reason to :shrug: also need to fond out if hubby wants to cut the cord.


----------



## berniegroves

I'm aiming for a natural delivery, possibly a water birth. As water really helped manage the pain last time. 
I might have some gas and air but would like to avoid an epidural. 

Like mama said, labour hurts!! There is no denying that. But for me it really helped being prepared and understanding the process etc. and breathing exercises were a lifesaver!  

Whit - I had massive swelling with my DD from about 20 weeks, I puffed up like a balloon! Lol! But it wasn't pre-eclampsia, just bad water retention. Speak about it at your appointment to flag it, but hopefully it won't be anything serious. Fingers crossed. 

Rockin - your photo shoot is awesome!! You must be really pleased. We're having some family photos taken on Friday, now I just need to find something half decent to wear. Lol! 

How are all of your nurseries coming along? Is anyone totally organised and got it all finished already??


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Co_Cowgirl said:


> My poor DH thinks I am loosing it. Our DD will be moving around and kicking away and when DH comes to feel her she quits.
> 
> It is nice when I want sleep I wake him up and say "here feel her" and she is quiet as a lamb but I feel bad for DH. I think he has really only felt her move 3-4 times and we only have 61 days left until she is here. Something about him just touching my belly calms her down.

This is us exactly! Poor OH thought I was making the whole thing up. Now he's felt her about 3 or 4 times too. Its strange how that works lol.

Whitt- let us know how it goes today!

as for nurseries- we have NOTHING ready, the 2nd baby shower is next weekend and most of the large furniture has been bought, its just about setting it up. We have waaaaay too much to do.

Im practically asleep at my desk right now. Im so exhausted. I want to go home and take a nap :sleep:


----------



## luna_19

We've finally ordered all the big items, just waiting for them to arrive. We ended up ordering from US amazon since everything was so much cheaper and had it all shipped to a company just across the border that will receive it for you (it's called Ship Happens :haha:) so hubby will go pick it all up once everything has arrived maybe later this week :)


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

If my DD decided to come today we are mostly ready. I am sorting through baby clothes trying to put those away that I won't need for a few months and I need to wash the crib sheets and make up the crib but pretty much everything else is here and ready to go. This morning I decided to re-arrange my whole dinning room so that is where my nesting is at this point I guess!

I need to finish packing my hospital bag, collect some movies and music to go in it and put together my diaper bag but I have (I THINK) everything already I just need to sit down and do it!


----------



## Nariah01

I can't get my nursery ready until we move in, so that probably won't happen until a few weeks before I am due. :nope:

As big of a bummer as that is though for some reason I am not worrying about it. It will probably hit me in a week or so and I will be in a total panic, but for now I am not worried. I also don't have my baby shower until like the end of the month. I do have my crib and some basic stuff, so worse comes to worse the stuff is here, just packed away. 

If anything I am worried I will overdue it in the last month trying to get the new house ready for the baby. But sadly nothing can be done for that, I think my DH is going to send me away on the moving day so I can't do anything since when we moved out of the old house a few weeks ago I over did it and couldn't stand or walk for several hours.


----------



## whittnie117

My appt is in a couple hrs, so that's why no update.

We won't be able to do the nursery until they are done with the renovation. It's really getting frustrating because nothing has really been done since the last time I posted about it. I feel like neither our room, nor the nursery will even get touched by the time the baby is here. nd they won't allow us to bring in anything until the floors are done (which haven't been started). It makes me want to pull my hair out. So, right now I have no idea where the baby is going to sleep. Maybe once they realize that there is literally weeks to go, they will start getting things done. OH keeps asking if he can do anything, but his dad keeps saying no and it's really stressing OH out too. argh! Okay enough ranting. Hopefully we get a place for the bassinet to go. If we can get that done then at least we'll have a place for baby when he is born.


----------



## whittnie117

Okay so I had my appointment. My blood pressure was fine. But my heartrate was at 100 for the fourth time being taken. My thyroid test came back a little higher than normal, so they sent me for another thyroid test. Can either of the nurses here tell me what a high thyroid level means? 
They also are doing a urine test to check for protein. So hopefully it comes back normal. I also got my rh immunoglobin shot today. It was in the bum and I'm a big baby when it comes to shots. I barely could walk in the grocery store afterwards. OH called me a big baby. lol Baby hasn't been as active as he normally has. I asked the doctor, and she was going to send me to the l&d ward and on my way he started going nuts, so I decided to not go in. I don't know if I made the right choice. Maybe I should have still gone in. Now I'm second guessing myself.


----------



## luna_19

Pregnancy can throw your thyroid hormones out of whack. Do you know specifically which thyroid test they did? If it was a tsh (thyroid stimulating hormone) and was slightly high that means possible hypothyroidism which means your thyroid is under active. If it was something else like t3, t4 or free t4 and that was high that can mean that your thyroid is overactive. Overactive thyroid can cause a slightly elevated heart rate among other things.

My baby has more and leas active periods all the time


----------



## luna_19

My phone wouldn't let me finish my thought! But I was going to say I think it's really normal for baby to be less active sometimes


----------



## whittnie117

I'm not quite sure what test it was. It MAY have been t4. I think I remember seeing that on the test form.

The only reason I felt wrong about his movement is because I feltonly one movement from the time I woke up to my appointment time at 2pm. It was the first time I had not felt him for so long.


----------



## wantb502

I concur with Luna. They probably did tsh, t3 and t4. It really depends on how high the number is. If the t4 is slightly elevated but the tsh was normal,
I wouldn't worry about it. 

I always second guess myself about calling the doc when LO is quiet. I've realized he is most quiet during the days that when I wake up at 3 am he is kickin the crap out of me. So makes me think he has his nights and days are messed up and I think he's quiet but I'm just actually asleep when he's awake! 

L and d get people all the time worries something is wrong. I would go with your gut. It's always a hard call. Did you try to drink some caffeine to see if that would get him going.?!? 

Was te doc concerned at all about the swelling?


----------



## whittnie117

No, she didn'tseem concerned because my blood pressure was normal, but wanted the urine test asap. She was more concerned with my high heart rate. 

Also, I don't drink caffeine. If I do, I can't stop drinking it. He's moving around now. I think he was just having a super quiet morning/early afternoon. It worried me though there for a bit.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Whitt- Glad everything is ok. Hope your tests come back good and your mind is a little more at ease. Im with everyone else on movement. Its always a hard call. Id say go with your gut. I know my little guy is different during the week when Im in my routine and on the weekend hes much more lax about movement. I think hes resting while I am lol. I havent had caffeine since I got pregnant (aside from the bit in chocolate) and I would be too scared to drink it now, lol who knows what it would do to me. But Ive noticed certain foods or cold water will get my LO moving. Im sure everythings fine. :hugs:

AFM- People at work are telling me I look like Im about to pop.....well thanks, only 8 more weeks, lmao I know i look fat and tired I didnt need you to remind me. I fell asleep on the couch last night at 830. I felt so bad, I didnt cook dinner, Ijust came home, showered and sat down. It felt so nice, but I felt pretty guilty about it too. :( I need to find a balance. Im definitely looking forward to the weekend


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: so glad I'm not the only one... I'm exhausted. Even after sleeping well, I just don't want to do anything. It's so frustrating. I'm looking forward to the weekend too. I'm going to stay at my parents house on Friday so that means that I don't have to cook! Yay!


----------



## The Alchemist

On movements, by 3rd trimester, there will be periods of fetal rest, less movements and then periods of lots of kicks, nudges, punches, etc. It's normal. I think it's when you don't feel much movements or none at all is when that warrants a call. But it sounds like everyone's lo is moving and just being lazy at times, making mommy worried hehe. 

Has anyone gotten their hospital bag ready? Or when will you? Last pregnancy for me, I had gotten it ready but took some things out. When I went in and got admitted, I didn't need much at all. But bottle of water, few snacks, and clothes to change into. I stayed for 3 days, even though I could have signed AMA and left at that same day. I decided to stay the 3 days because one, I was a ftm, I wanted to take advantage of speaking and seeking help from nurses and especially the lactation consultant, who had seen me on the second day. They also did a pku test and hearing test on baby. So that's why I just chose to stay. However, since I had gotten afeel of my hospital, I will be signing out AMA a day early after they run their screenings.


----------



## missjenn

My boy is moving constantly...we have no issues getting him to move and he pretty much does on his own most of the time. All I have to do is lay down and we can watch him move about my belly.

Rockin - everyone tells me I look like I am ready to pop too! I sure wish I was!

No hospital bag packed yet but I should get to that soon too.

We are so ready for him...I sure hope he comes two weeks early!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Want- youre definitely not the only one. Like I said, fell asleep at 830 last night, woke up at 6 (so 9 1/2 hours of sleep) and still dont feel rested. Its frustrating and if ONE MORE PERSON says its my bodys way of preparing me for baby, Im going to hit them. 

Dont have my hospital bag ready yet....for those of you that are already moms...I keep seeing things about disposable pants? Am I just out of the loop, I mean, Im not wearing dress pants out of the hospital or anything, but...if I get some pads, wont that take care of everything thats going to be going on down there? Should I get like....heavy duty pads? Im confused on exactly whats going to be transpiring down below after birth. In my class we learned that its normal to bleed a few weeks after delivery, but...will it be period like or heavier?

Aside from that question....I figure Ill bring a book, a robe, some comfy clothes for on the way home and the iPad...and the baby stuff. Ill bring the diaper bag with baby things, but the hospital said theyll send us home with diapers. 

Frankly, its a little overwhelming now that I think about it, lol. I should get on this.


----------



## luna_19

you are all way too organized! I'm planning to pack mine and baby's bag maybe around 37/38 weeks. 
The hospital gave me a list of stuff to pack, there really isn't that much.
Personal Supplies:
-house coat
-pajamas
-slippers
-clothing for wearing home
-6 pairs of underwear
-toiletries
-hair tie
-breast pads
-kleenex
-sanitary pads (regular and maxi)
-water bottle
-your own pillow if you want

Support Person:
-toiletries
-towel
-pillow
-blanket
-change of clothes

Baby:
-sleep wear
-onesies
-receiving blankets
-diapers

I'm also going to bring my laptop, camera, kindle, snacks.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I am doing one of two things with sleep. Either I drop off for 11 -12 hours and I still feel like crap when I wake up. Or like last night. I lay there for 3 hours tossing and turning. Get 4 hours of sleep. Wake up WIDE AWAKE. Went down and mopped my kitchen and then laid down for another 2 hours. 

Right now life is Chaos. If you watch the news tonight and you hear about flooding in Colorado we are right on the edge. Our house is safe but work has been nuts with closing buildings, moving personnel, all while trying to contract family members and make sure they are all staying safe. I wish my boss would take a rain day excuse *Sigh* if only it were snow . . .


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - the first time, I didn't even know to take some pads but fortunately, my hospital provided almost everything we needed, minus clothes. The pads they gave were HUGE, long, and thick. Think pads for night time wearing just thicker. My hospital also provide mesh undies to wear. I think those are the disposable undies. 

I took some hospital baby items home hehehe. Think itook some of those mesh undies, big ole pads, and receiving blankets. 

And I toootally love and am thankful that they have the spray for your perineal area. Can't remember the name, goodness. But without that, it would sting to pee/poop because my labias was torn and I had a hard time going either pee/poop since it stung so bad.

I think if you ladies haven't already installed the infant car seat, do it asap. We waited last mine on the dayI was in labor! And I was 9 days early.


----------



## whittnie117

Always came out with a super pad in a purple package that I'm going to get. I think they are Ultra Maxis. They are HUGE. Some women opt to get the adulr diapers, a specific type because they are easier and help prevent leaking. I've been reading that some women fill a pad every half hour for the first week. With my luck, that'll be me. And since I'm not going anywhere, the Ultra Always should be enough to help stop leaks. They go all the way up the front and all the way up the back. 

As for the bag, I just bought the mini toiletries to add to mine, but I haven't started the actual bag. I'll probably get it out of my car later today to just begin it. Don't forget disposable flip flops to wear in the shower. Many women choose to bring dark undies and dark pants just in case of a leak. I've read to bring your own towel too.


----------



## Nariah01

I haven't packed my bag, I am waiting until we move, but the babies bag is packed. So ladies I am in need of help, I feel like I am loosing my mind here.:cry:

So yesterday I had my app. did the GD test, hopefully all came back fine, the LO is fine and healthy, and they gave me the TDAP vaccine and a shot of rhogam, which is for my blood type. And I don't know if it has to do with the shots or what but today I feel like shit.

I am tired all the time, I think I have only been awake for like five hours total today, my arms are killing me, I have a horrible headache, I am sick to my stomach and on top of that I feel depressed. Even if I didn't feel sick to my stomach I have no desire to eat at all, I only am because I know I should. I've been really stressed recently with all we've got going on over here plus being pregnant, and I am hoping that its all just kind of caught up with me and I am not truly depressed, I have never felt so hopeless. 

I guess I just need some advice, or know that I am not the only one and that this will get better.


----------



## wantb502

Nariah: I think it's normal to be overwhelmed. Our horomones are out of whack. If it is too much for you to handle I would consider talking with someone. I know that exercise seems counterproductive when you are so exhausted but, it can really lift your mood, gets you in the fresh air, and actually increase your energy. I always feel better about everything when I'm out in nature. I always think taking a little extra time and pampering yourself does a world of good too. My go to is a pedicure. I hold a lot of stress and tension in my feet and to have someone rub my legs and make an ugly part of my body pretty does good things for my soul. 

I haven't even thought about a bag.....


----------



## Nariah01

wantb502 said:


> Nariah: I think it's normal to be overwhelmed. Our horomones are out of whack. If it is too much for you to handle I would consider talking with someone. I know that exercise seems counterproductive when you are so exhausted but, it can really lift your mood, gets you in the fresh air, and actually increase your energy. I always feel better about everything when I'm out in nature. I always think taking a little extra time and pampering yourself does a world of good too. My go to is a pedicure. I hold a lot of stress and tension in my feet and to have someone rub my legs and make an ugly part of my body pretty does good things for my soul.
> 
> I haven't even thought about a bag.....

Thanks for the advice Want. :hugs:

I did talk to DH this morning about it all, but I still felt pretty overwhelmed. I think I just need to take a step back for a while. I might take a walk tomorrow with the dog, as for the pampering as wonderful as it sounds, I think it would only work if it didn't cost anything. Considering one of my current stressors is money, and I don't know how productive it would be to spend money to relax...:shrug:

But a pedicure does sounds nice.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Nariah01 said:


> I haven't packed my bag, I am waiting until we move, but the babies bag is packed. So ladies I am in need of help, I feel like I am loosing my mind here.:cry:
> 
> So yesterday I had my app. did the GD test, hopefully all came back fine, the LO is fine and healthy, and they gave me the TDAP vaccine and a shot of rhogam, which is for my blood type. And I don't know if it has to do with the shots or what but today I feel like shit.
> 
> I am tired all the time, I think I have only been awake for like five hours total today, my arms are killing me, I have a horrible headache, I am sick to my stomach and on top of that I feel depressed. Even if I didn't feel sick to my stomach I have no desire to eat at all, I only am because I know I should. I've been really stressed recently with all we've got going on over here plus being pregnant, and I am hoping that its all just kind of caught up with me and I am not truly depressed, I have never felt so hopeless.
> 
> I guess I just need some advice, or know that I am not the only one and that this will get better.

Oh Nariah, Im glad you and little one did well with the GD test, but so sorry youre feeling like this. Speaking from experience, depression, if thats what it is, is hard. I started talking to someone around 5 months and its seemed to help me. But I agree with Want, exercise, especially when exhausted, is not something that sounds good, but it helps me soooo much and do try and do something nice for yourself, take a long bath, read a book, listen to some music, watch your favorite movie. Itll be ok and we're always here if you need to complain :hugs:



The Alchemist said:


> Rockin - the first time, I didn't even know to take some pads but fortunately, my hospital provided almost everything we needed, minus clothes. The pads they gave were HUGE, long, and thick. Think pads for night time wearing just thicker. My hospital also provide mesh undies to wear. I think those are the disposable undies.
> 
> I took some hospital baby items home hehehe. Think itook some of those mesh undies, big ole pads, and receiving blankets.
> 
> And I toootally love and am thankful that they have the spray for your perineal area. Can't remember the name, goodness. But without that, it would sting to pee/poop because my labias was torn and I had a hard time going either pee/poop since it stung so bad.
> 
> I think if you ladies haven't already installed the infant car seat, do it asap. We waited last mine on the dayI was in labor! And I was 9 days early.

Thanks for the advice :) very helpful. In our L&D class they showed us the mesh undies lol :haha: but I have a feeling when the time comes Im not going to care what Im wearing, Im just going to want to be comfy



whittnie117 said:


> Always came out with a super pad in a purple package that I'm going to get. I think they are Ultra Maxis. They are HUGE. Some women opt to get the adulr diapers, a specific type because they are easier and help prevent leaking. I've been reading that some women fill a pad every half hour for the first week. With my luck, that'll be me. And since I'm not going anywhere, the Ultra Always should be enough to help stop leaks. They go all the way up the front and all the way up the back.
> 
> As for the bag, I just bought the mini toiletries to add to mine, but I haven't started the actual bag. I'll probably get it out of my car later today to just begin it. Don't forget disposable flip flops to wear in the shower. Many women choose to bring dark undies and dark pants just in case of a leak. I've read to bring your own towel too.

Mini toiletries! I didnt even think of that. Thats a great idea! Thanks. And Ill look into some pads....or adult diapers...just in case ugh! lol

Cowgirl- Stay safe with those floods out there! It looks scary. :wacko:

AFM- nothing new...I forgot to set my alarm last night and woke up half hour late, ate breakfast in the car driving to work and now Im crabby and I want to go back to sleep. Im really trying to stay positive, but Im going to be miserable if the next 7 weeks are like this :cry:


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - I bought maternity pads last time and whilst a bit uncomfortable because they're so thick they did their job. I've heard that maternity specific pads are best as sometimes the top layer on normal period pads can catch on stitches if you have them. So I stuck with maternity pads for the first week or two and then switched to the nighttime period pads. 
I believe disposable knickers are suggested because sometimes you bleed so much it can overflow the pad. I just bought a few packs if big cheap knickers (lol!) as then if they got wrecked I could throw them away. Also having some big knickers means if you end up with a c-section they will sit above your scar. 

I am shattered all the time! Lol! So I think it's just a pregnancy thing that most women have. It's really hit me hard this time as I'm constantly on the go with my toddler and as much as I love her I do long for 20 minutes to sit down and have a nap!  

Nariah - sorry you're feeling crappy at the moment. I think it's normal to feel overwhelmed by everything as its a huge change. I wish I could offer advice but we're having our second and I feel overwhelmed this time too (for different reasons) so I think it's about finding a way through. When you hold your baby in your arms it will all be worth it.
X


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - I can relate somehow. I've also felt overwhelmed lately and even the most smallest thing can throw me off life balance. For me, I keep thinking about if I go crazy with just one kid who NEVER sit still for anything, how will I ever feel sane with 2? I'll be one of the ladies with 2 under 2. These days, I find being a sahm can be hectic with normal everyday chores and balancing that with a toddler. Stress has never gotten so much to me until this pregnancy. I think it's all a mixture of hormones and the unknown of what's to come post baby. But I know everything will be okay. I'm telling that to you and myself. Everything will come together. In the meantime, when you feel down and overwhelmed, take a step back and yes, going for a walk can help. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Nariah01

Thanks ladies for all the support, its also nice to know I'm not alone in feeling like this. I do feel a bit better then yesterday, I think I just had too much going on plus I was worrying about way too much, like things I can't even do anything about. I talked with DH again this morning which helped, and I took the dog out for a walk, and got some French fries(which was such a bad thing to do but they tasted soo good!). And I think latter I will take a bath, I got DH to help out a bit with some of the things that were stressing me out so hopefully it won't bog me down so much. I think now that I am in the home stretch I am starting to panic a little bit. 

Its really weird being so excited about something but absolutely terrified at the same time. :haha:


----------



## cat123456

Hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining u. Im 32+1 with my first boy. I already hav two girls jasmine whos 3 and millie who is 19 months. Iv had sooo many problems in this pregnancy so may moan a lot lol but tell me to bugger off if u dont want me here x


----------



## veryproudmum

Hi ladies :flower: I'm due the 11th November with my third baby it's our second little princess November will bring me 3 under 3 :wacko: crazy times ahead I can see :haha: hope everyone is have a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## cat123456

Hello veryproudmum hows ur pregnancy going? X


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome cat and veryproudmum. Always plenty of room for more mammas. Hope you both are doing well.

Mama, I hope you're doing okay. I haven't seen a post for a while.

I am sorry some of you are struggling with depression right now. I don't really have advice because when I have it, it is all encompassing. I just try to escape in a book. I hope you guys feel better soon.

Cowgirl keep safe. Flooding can be scary. We get sorta flooded once a year or so, but nothing life threatening. But it does confine us to our houses sometimes. 

Tomorrow is the start of our weekend l&d class. I am not looking forward to all the sitting because of my sciatica, but am excited to finally starting it. 

Tonight was also the night of my first super big breakdown. I had made cinnamon rolls last night and wrapped them in aluminum foil. I went back to get one and saw that they had been taken out of the foil and put into a big ziploc bag on the counter. The frosting got all gooey and gross and I HATE bread that's been put in a baggy. It gets all soggy. Anyway...I was crushed. Just crushed. I asked the in laws if it was them or OH that did it and it was fil. I was so mad that he touched my cinnamon rolls and I couldn't yell at someone for it. So I just said " You guys can have them, I won't eat them because I don't like bread that has been in plastic bags." I was so grossed out. I walked to my room and just started balling. I came back out to see if there was anything else I wanted and overheard them arguing about me. I didn't mean to cause a problem, but my cinnamon rolls were ruined and I was crushed. I was even more hurt that I caused a problem. My emotions were all over the place. I was just balling when I got back to my room and it woke up OH. He asked what was wrong and I explained it was dumb, but told him anyway. He said, " do you want me to go get donuts?" I just shook my head yes and cried some more. I just couldn't stop. But once I got the donut in my hand I was all better and happy again. Oh my...pregnancy hormones finally got me big time. So that is my funny/embarrassing story for my first big emotional pregnancy outburst.


----------



## wantb502

Oh whit, I'm sorry about your melt down. I have come to realize that my melt downs are totally ridiculous sometimes because its over something so minor in the scheme of things... But I melt down because I just actually need a good cleansing cry. It's refreshing. 

Welcome new ladies!!! We love new people, new opinions, and we love to complain too! It's all part of pregnancy! You've got to bitch to someone, why not to complete strangers in the same situation!!! 

Mama: where are you???! Hope you and the twins are doing okay 

AFM: I didn't want to plan a thing this weekend but ended up doing so anyway. Last night I stayed the night at my parents. my dad was a away on a trip, so I got good momma time. She went to her doctor yesterday and they did an ultrasound of her abdomen (don't know why they did it because she wasn't having any problems) and incidentally, they found an abdominal aortic aneurysm. Needless to say it was an incidental finding but it freaked her out. It's probably no big deal and I'm actually pissed they did one because it was crappy portable machine in the office and now she scared. She'll have a real one done at the hospital next week. 

I am going shopping for a baby shower dress but I'm not looking forward to it because no place around here has cute maternity clothes:( 

Tomorrow I have lunch plans and need to clean my house and have prenatal class.

I guess it's not too much stuff.... Hopefully I have the energy to actually clean:)


----------



## cat123456

Your all so busy and no each other so well lol.. I dont no wat to say but as my mum says you wont get to know anyone if u dont speak up xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Hey ladies, good morning. It's morning here. Dd woke me up an hour [email protected] instead of her usual 8. 

Welcome to the new ladies, cat and proudmomma. Of course you can join and of course you can complain all you want. It's part of the package of pregnancy lol. Hope you're doing okay. 

I have noticed mama hasn't posted. I really hope she and the twins are okay. 

Want - have a great time at your baby shower. When is it anyway? Oh and I hope your mom is okay and the ab an isn't going to be an issue. 

Whity - hugs to you! I have had that meltdown plenty of times already. I'm glad your dh was concerned enough to go out and get you something else. And don't mind the elders getting mad over you. They don't understand. Hugs! Hopefully you've felt better now.

Cat - it does seem like we all know each other, eh? But feel free to chime in. Was it you or proudmommy that will be having 3 under 3? I can't remember. I can scroll up but am using my phone and the keyboard nesses up if I get away from the type box. But wow, and I'm nervous about having 2 under 2! Can't imagine 3. 

Afm - I kinda had a meltdown yesterday too. By 6pm, I'm just exhausted. It had only been me and dd all day yesterday. OH was in the room sleeping as he worked his graveyard shift the night before. So he woke up and found milk spoiled all over the couch, of course, made by the lil misses. He yelled at me. And I yelled and apologized for being so pregnant and exhausted and next time, I'll keep watching her all day while I leave the house without cleaning or cooking or chasing after flies that had sneakily welcomed themselves in. I'm just so exhausted and he's a prick. Men! And I'm sooooo over being pregnant.


----------



## luna_19

hello to the new ladies :)

Sorry so many of you are having a hard time :hugs: I'm feeling kind of guilty that things have been going to smoothly for me :shrug:

My hubby went and picked up our amazon order today, so excited! It has our nursery furniture, pack n play, swing, monitor and diaper bag. Just waiting for the travel system we ordered to come in probably next week then need to pick up a few more things from Babies r Us then I think we are pretty much ready :)


----------



## mama.luv

Hey guys, I'm okay. I received somewhat bad news from the Doc. I had my ultrasound on Wed, Baby B (girl) only gained 4oz in 3wks, so she is still small weighing 1.8lbs. My Doc came to me on Thurs and said they found 2 cysts on her brain, fluid around her heart, and it's a possiblility that she could have trisomy 13. Doc is referring me to a pediatric cardiologist at another hosp to repeat the ultrasound and focus more on the heart. I'm just waiting on that appt now. After hearing all of this, I was depressed and cried for hours. I'm feeling better today, just anxious to get this ultrasound done. Other than that, I'm still on hosp bed rest, it's been almost a month now. I hope everybody is doing great. And welcome new mommies!!


----------



## luna_19

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear that :( :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

OMG Mama....my heart hurts for you! I'm so sorry that you received that news :-(. I know there is nothing I can say to make this any easier...I just hope that somehow they are wrong....I just cant believe they they are just coming across this now...I always thought that's what the 20 week ultra sound was for...to find issues like that. I hope you are getting tons of support over there and I know you are anxious to get that other ultra sound...I'm sending prayers and positive vibes your way...xoxoxox


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - oh goodness, I would cry too if I had to hear that news. I'm sure your are eager to get that u/s done. I hope after that u/s, it isn't what the dr suspects. In any case, hugs to you. Stay strong and try to think positive.


----------



## mama.luv

Thanks you guys.

MissJenn: That was my point exactly about the 20wk ultrasound. But I had mine at 18wks, then I've had 3 more growth scans after that, and nothing was ever found. The Doc said that sometimes when the baby grows, they can see more things. I think it's all b.s. I'm trying to think positive though.

Want: I think my father had the same issue as your mother. He had surgery in May to correct the issue and was released the next day. He is doing perfectly fine. So try not to worry.


----------



## cat123456

Omg mama that sounds traumatic is baby 1 ok? Wen do you expect tht appointment through?

And im not sure if it ws me or th other lady but i will hav a 3yr old, 20mnth old and baby noooo more for me im done now xx


----------



## whittnie117

I'm so sorry to hear that Mama. I hope at the appointment that they find they are wrong and that she is just fine. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

Yeah, I would have so many frigin questions! :hugs:

Staying positive is all you can do and pray...pray...pray...

Please keep us posted and update us when you can...


----------



## wantb502

Mama: I am so sorry that this is happening. You are a strong woman. Dont hesitate to Ask them all your questions. Sending a huge hug to you.


----------



## mama.luv

Thanks again ladies. I'm trying to remain positive. I thought this weekend was going to drag but it's flying. Did you guys watch the boxing match on tv last night? My hubby came and spent all day with me yesterday and we had our own fight party here. He bought pizza, salad and dessert for us. We found the boxing match online on a UK site, so we were able to watch it. It was a pretty good day yesterday. Today has been good as well because my mom and my aunt came to visit me. The nurse almost made me mad with her sarcasm. This nurse just came on shift almost 2hrs ago and when she came in I was smiling at her, saying my hello's while I was playing bingo on my kindle. Then she looked at me all serious and said "oh you are not sleeping huh," I'm thinking maybe because I like to sleep a lot. I told her no because I just had visitors, then she said "you not sad are you." I was thinking to myself what the heck is she talking about, she see me playing bingo and I just told her I had visitors that just left, plus I was all smiles. I think the Doc wrote in her notes for the nurses to keep an eye on me for depression or whatever. But I'm trying to think positive and if I want to be sad, well heck I have every right to be, but I sure didn't look sad today. I was so irritated with that nurse. Plus she was my nurse yesterday and saw I was all smiles hanging with my hubby, so why would she even go there. Ewwww. Other than that I'm cool, I'm about to watch the "Wizard of Oz" on my MacBook. For some reason, I want to watch that movie right now, I know I'm weird. Ok ladies enjoy your Sunday :)


----------



## wantb502

Mama: you have every right to not ask to have that nurse again. Nurses are people too and sometimes personalities just don't mesh well. I say fire her!


----------



## whittnie117

Yea, if you don't like your nurse just ask to have another nurse assigned to you. I had to do that with my grandma when she was in the hospital then got a lovely one for the next three days.

As for the game, we missed it. We were at that class. You would think they'd get better seating for pregnant ladies in those classes. But OH IS in the living room watching the football game.


----------



## mama.luv

I'm too nice to complain about the nurse. I don't want to be looked at as the patient from hell :) Whit, how did the class go? Was that the labor and delivery one?


----------



## cat123456

Im like u mama cus u no there gunna go gossip about you.. Iv been told now that im in hospital pretty much just for th pain relief and th midwives are gunna get snotty i no it :( x


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

cat123456 said:


> Hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining u. Im 32+1 with my first boy. I already hav two girls jasmine whos 3 and millie who is 19 months. Iv had sooo many problems in this pregnancy so may moan a lot lol but tell me to bugger off if u dont want me here x

Welcome, its always great to have new opinions! What kind of problems have you had with your pregnancy? Hope everything turns around :hugs:



veryproudmum said:


> Hi ladies :flower: I'm due the 11th November with my third baby it's our second little princess November will bring me 3 under 3 :wacko: crazy times ahead I can see :haha: hope everyone is have a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

Welcome! 3 under 3....that is craziness. Good luck to you. Im terrified I cant handle just one



mama.luv said:


> Hey guys, I'm okay. I received somewhat bad news from the Doc. I had my ultrasound on Wed, Baby B (girl) only gained 4oz in 3wks, so she is still small weighing 1.8lbs. My Doc came to me on Thurs and said they found 2 cysts on her brain, fluid around her heart, and it's a possiblility that she could have trisomy 13. Doc is referring me to a pediatric cardiologist at another hosp to repeat the ultrasound and focus more on the heart. I'm just waiting on that appt now. After hearing all of this, I was depressed and cried for hours. I'm feeling better today, just anxious to get this ultrasound done. Other than that, I'm still on hosp bed rest, it's been almost a month now. I hope everybody is doing great. And welcome new mommies!!

Oh Mama. Im so sorry for your news. Hopefully they get everything figured out and get you some more information. Im thinking about you and hoping for the best. Want is right, youre a very strong woman :hugs:

Whitt- was it you that had your L&D class this weekend? How was it?

AFM- boring weekend for the most part. We did get a phone call from OHs mom that was unexpected. She told us she did not want to watch the baby when I go back to work... :( I wasnt too keen on her watching him anyway, but it was only going to be for a few weeks and now we dont even have that. I dont know what we'll do. Im trying to be positive and find solutions, but...its not looking good. Its hard being stuck where we cant afford day care but dont qualify for help :shrug: Other than that, still exhausted. I go to the doctor tomorrow, but should just be an in and out apppointment. Hope everyones doing well :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Morning from SoCal, ladies! Dd decided to wake up a little earlier this morning. I sometimes wish time goes forward to the days I get to sleep in but don't think will ever happen lol.

I hope all of you are doing okay. Yesterday was my 30 week mark - 10 more to go give or take. Some of you have less to go. Aa of now, I am done being and feeling pregnant! Gah!

Here's my Sunday bump day. Dunno if anything has changed though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130915_191354.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## whittnie117

Yes, it was the l&d class. It was long and I am hurting today for sitting so long over the weekend. However, the teacher was really nice and knowledgeable. I got a lot of really good information. The hospital I'll be having him at is alright. I get a private room to labor in, but may have to share a room post partum. Yuck. But I learned a lot and got a ton of good websites for different things. I also learned OH doesn't think I will be able to handle any pain whatsoever. That is just going to make me determined to prove him wrong. 

Alchemist, you look great. I just hit 30 weeks today. I feel like I hit a milestone. We don't have too far to go now. I'll post the pic I took later today. It's on OH's phone and he's at work.


----------



## wantb502

Whit: you have to share a room post partum?!? That sucks. Do they encourage babies stay with moms? If so... I don't see how anyone would get sleep! I would get out of there as quick as possible. Oh! I have an idea... Tell them you have MRSA. I think they have to give you a private room:)


----------



## whittnie117

Lol want...I don't think I could do anything like that. Haha. Yes, the promote rooming babies right away. I'm not sure how well I'll do with having my baby, my OH, another lady, her partner, and their baby plus any visitors in one room. I guess one good thing is that the hospital will let you wear what you want for the birth and labor and will give you an epidural up to 9 centimeters. Since I'm going to try to go as natural as possible for as long as possible, that was good to know.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Mama - Keeping you in my prayers!!!

Whitt - I am angry that they are going to put 3 of us in a room to check to see if we are ready to admit. But after I am admitted I get my own room. I can't imagine having to SHARE. With as many people who want to come and just see me at the hospital ... Jeeze what a PITA.

I am so glad that our DD isn't due right now. I am not even sure at this point I could make it to our designated hospital. Our house/family/area is fine but all around us there is just devastation with the flooding. 

Told OH on Friday that I think I am just keeping our daughter in my belly. She hasn't been that bad of a baby and with just 8 weeks left I am not feeling really poor. I have been watching my L&D class on the net and I am just not that excited for that part.

I feel terrible for all of you who have just really been struggling with everything! Plans for this weekend were obviously canceled due to the floods but still setting up for a party next weekend!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Mama - Keeping you in my prayers!!!
> 
> Whitt - I am angry that they are going to put 3 of us in a room to check to see if we are ready to admit. But after I am admitted I get my own room. I can't imagine having to SHARE. With as many people who want to come and just see me at the hospital ... Jeeze what a PITA.
> 
> I am so glad that our DD isn't due right now. I am not even sure at this point I could make it to our designated hospital. Our house/family/area is fine but all around us there is just devastation with the flooding.
> 
> Told OH on Friday that I think I am just keeping our daughter in my belly. She hasn't been that bad of a baby and with just 8 weeks left I am not feeling really poor. I have been watching my L&D class on the net and I am just not that excited for that part.
> 
> I feel terrible for all of you who have just really been struggling with everything! Plans for this weekend were obviously canceled due to the floods but still setting up for a party next weekend!

I knew I forgot something!! I was thinking about you this weekend and hoping you were ok. Glad to hear everythings going relatively well. Thats great that you dont feel poorly. Im miserable lol. Keep us posted on the floods and stay safe!!


Some of you guys are talking about hospital rooms...I must be lucky. Ill get my own birthing room and them my own recovery room where baby will be in room until we go home (barring any complications of course, then he'd be in the nursery) I dont know how anyone would sleep with another family in the room with them. That stinks


----------



## luna_19

Yeah that's crazy having to share a room! Here once you are assessed and admitted you get your own private room that you stay in for the entire time


----------



## cat123456

Rockin.. Can i ask y ur mil turnd down looking after baby?? Thats th first iv heard a nan do tht.. 

Im in hospital now just maternity inpatients and there r 4 beds in here. And im guna sound mad but id rather b here then in a private room they scare me im scared of hospitals been here 3 weeks im 32+4 in th morning and looks like i may b here until 37 weeks so im glad of th company. Durin labour u get your own room and then ur bk in room with 4 beds could b interesting lol xx


----------



## wantb502

here's my Sunday Bump day (posted Monday and taken Saturday!)
30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







30weeks1_zpsd55d2efc.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wantb502

Oh and I forgot to tell you guys about my most recent rude comments that were told to me. I have been getting them since I told people I was pregnant..

First it was the "you don't look pregnant, you just look fat and out of shape"
-thanks a lot asshole, nothing like telling someone that is a serious exerciser that they look fat and out of shape. 

Then around 16 weeks "you are really carrying in your backside"
-thanks asshole, I am really happy you've been critiquing my backside.

Last week "you hips have really spread, have you considered continuing to exercise during pregnancy?"
`Really? Asshole, I walk 3-5 days a week and I'm almost 8 months pregnant, whats your excuse??

Today "You face has really filled out.. I thought you were pregnant, but I didn't want to say anything at first"
- Thanks asshole, you really know how to lift a pregnant woman's spirits. 

Thanks.. I needed to vent. People suck and all of these comments are from WOMEN! Men are usually smart enough to keep their traps closed. Anyone else get some really good comments that make you feel like a thousand bucks (sarcasm)?


----------



## whittnie117

Oh want...People can be cruel.

Most of the comments I get are in response to me answering their question of how far along I am. I usually get, 'Wow you must be having a big baby then, are you sure you're not having twins?" Or, "you already look full term, like you're due today" Those are the ones that stuck with me.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - you look cute and I love your dress. All of my pics are just in casual clothes as I'm always home these days lol. I don't go anywhere special. Just to the grocery store and even then, I wear comfy/yoga clothes. 

Cat - I don't remember you mentioning that you've been in the hospital. 2 mamas in here in the hospital. Why do you have to be hospitalized and until 37 weeks. Wow, I'd go nuts. The 3 days I had stayed hospitalized after I delivered dd, I was going nuts counting the hours which turned to counting the minutes by the 3rd day. I could've left and signed AMA but for some reason I didn't think of that back then. I hope things are okay for you and will be okay.

Asf - about hospital rooms, I had my own small room during labor but the restroom was connected to another labor room. Thank goodness nobody occupied the other room. I didn't like staying in labor room. There would be women coming in moaning and groaning waiting to be assessed or to get pain meds. At that time, there was just too much commotion and misery, it was making me depressed. So, I just don't like labor ward. 

However, I had my own delivery room, nice and large. As for post partum, I was lucky. I got a room made for 2 women. Since at that time, I delivered late almost midnight (I had gotten there in the morning around10 AM), it was just me, dd, and OH..at my hospital, the baby stays with mom. The only time, I think, they took her from me was to do the hearing test. They didn't take baby from me to screen for pku as they just pricked under the feet and my dd didn't even flinch from her sleep. Anyway, I was lucky to not have to share. But sitting here typing it out and thinking back, I think I might like another mom in there with me just because I didn't have visitors (apart from mil+fil+OH). OH couldn't spend all 3 days with me because he had to work. It would have been nice to have someone to chat with.


----------



## wantb502

Whit: I hear the twins comment is so common. Really, people suck. 

Hospitals in my city are all private rooms. For the most part, almost all hospital rooms no matter which ward are private. It's nice to not have to deal with the clatter of other people.


----------



## mama.luv

Want: You have me cracking up, thanks for the laugh. I just get the "you don't look big enough to be carrying twins" comments. But when I was at work, this guy told me that my legs were swollen and to watch out for toxemia. Like a week later, I was hospitalized for preeclampsia/toxemia. That dang jerk jinxed me...grrrr

Rockin: I can't believe your MIL wont watch the LO, I would be pissed. Unfortunately I don't have a MIL because she passed away when my hubby was like 12yrs old, so I'm stuck with just asking my mom to watch the babies. But my mom works and is saying she is not retiring for another 5yrs. Dang her :)

Now for the hospital rooms, I have my own room here and it's a nice size, sort of like a small hotel room. This nurse told me that I could have gotten a bigger room after the mommy that had the quads left. Supposedly that room is two times bigger than this one. But nobody told me about it until now, so now I have to wait til it's vacant again. I don't know how my labor and delivery room will be but after I recover, I will be placed back in this room. More than likely, my babies will be in NICU unless I have them around 38wks when they are like 6lbs or more. The majority of the mommies have their babies in the room with them, I hear the babies crying all throughout the night.

Want and Alchemist: Nice bumps. Both of your bumps remind me of when I was carrying my son. I was small too but hey that's a good thing because you lose the belly faster :)


----------



## luna_19

Wow I can't believe the rude comments! No one has said anything like that to be but I'm pretty sire I give off a vibe like I don't want to talk to strangers about it, hardly anyone even asks when I'm due! :haha:


----------



## mama.luv

Cat: Why are you on hospital bed rest? I've been on hosp bed rest for a month now for preeclampsia and pre term labor. And you have to share a room? I need my rest, I sure couldn't share a room.


----------



## Murmers0110

Strangers always say "are you having a boy?". The other day a girl asked that and i said no she then said "a girl?" I said no she was so confused! I was thinking well what the fuck else would it be? The new thing random ppl ask is if in late hahahaha no 5 weeks away but thanks!


----------



## whittnie117

Murmers0110 said:


> Strangers always say "are you having a boy?". The other day a girl asked that and i said no she then said "a girl?" I said no she was so confused! I was thinking well what the fuck else would it be? The new thing random ppl ask is if in late hahahaha no 5 weeks away but thanks!

:haha:

I've been toying with saying, "Actually, I'm not pregnant." But I figure that could be jinxy and mean, lol.


----------



## Nariah01

Mama and Cat: man that sucks that you are both in the hospital! Makes me feel like an asshole for complaining about my problems, especially after I read the posts over the weekend! I hope all goes well for you both, and Mama I will think positive thoughts for you and both your babies, and that your little girl is alright. :hugs:

Want: you look wonderful! Love the dress, I don't wear cute things these days. Sometimes I find an excuse to wear some cute maternity top that I have but its few and far between. I need to figure out something to wear for my baby shower, although I doubt I will find anything cute, by the time I have the shower I will be down to like 5-7 weeks to go.

I have had a few people say some interesting things to me, I have gotten the comment about my face like you. I mentioned to a client at work that I was leaving and it was my last day because I was having a baby. And she's like oh congratulations, you have that pregnancy face, I wondered but didn't want to say anything. And here I am thinking I look fine, and now I am like why what the hell is wrong with my face!?!? Since I was at work I just smiled and nodded. :dohh:


----------



## whittnie117

Just go with that you were glowing Nariah, lol. That's what I'd go with.


----------



## cat123456

Hey ladies thanks for ur concern.. U ready for my list lol.. I hav had insane headache non stop for 3 weeks, flashy lights blurry vision and tunnel vision in and out i was then i passed out. Bp is fine pulse is high so im currently sat on a 24hr ecg checks th heart.. I had an mrv and they found something in my brain thats not a clot or a tumour they sent it off to the specialists at addenbrooks who dont no either but could be either that pressing on my brain or just pregnancy related. I was at home on codein and paracetamol and it didnt help and here they give me oramorph which does help a lot. Problem is they cant send me home with oramorph so i hav to choose wether to b in masses of pain orr stay here.. I also hav a very noisy household so thats not very practical.. Another problem i am facing is that both codein and morphine are opiets so my poor boy has about 96% chance of comin out and having withdrawal. Before they told me they would induce possibly at 37 weeks im begining to think that im going to beg them a bit earlier hes had one set of steroids so maybe they can giv me another sdet and his weight was measuring quite high at my 30 week scan so heres hoping x


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat - omg cat, you're going through so much! they still don't know what it is that's in your brain that's causing you so much pain? I hope they find out soon. I wouldn't be comfortable knowing my baby receives these drugs as well but it seems your baby is a strong one and fighting along with you. Keeping you in my thoughts. I hope you have a positive outcome. Stay rested and just a few more weeks until pregnancy is over with, can't be forever. Hugs!


----------



## whittnie117

Cat, I hope they can find a solution quickly. It's odd they can't determine what is going on. Hopefully you can get some relief while there. You only have a few more weeks until 37 weeks, right?


----------



## missjenn

OMG Want....I can't believe those comments and that they came from women!!! Wow!!! Not cool!

I have also been told that I have gotten alot wider....but has gotten big....I look Huge...and yes....noone wants to hear that....pregnant or not!

Cat, I hope they figure out whats going on there!

Rockin, why did she change her mind? Kind of odd to commit and then bail. :s

Love the bump shots Alchemist and Want....

Want you are so petite! Super cute!

Alchemist, you kind of remind me of the girl from the 70's show....Mila Kunis.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Someone asked my mother at the baby shower if I had already had my baby and was just throwing a party to get more stuff. Apparently I didn't look big enough to be where I claimed to be in my pregnancy? I think it was suppose to be a joke but it came off badly.

I get told all the time I don't really look pregnant. Okay thanks so I just look fat. Awesome.


----------



## luna_19

wow cat I'm sorry you're having so many problems :hugs:

I keep forgetting to post my Sunday pic! Here's 32 weeks :)


cowgirl it's really crazy how some people just don't think before they speak, where exactly did this woman think the baby was???

The only really dumb thing someone said at my shower was mil (of course :dohh:) asking if we are going to a concert of a band we really like which is about 2 weeks after my due date in front of everyone. I'm obviously not going to leave my newborn baby with someone so soon after birth not to mention what if I go late? need a c-section? plus I hardly think I would want to cram into an arena full of douchebags when I'm on very little sleep and probably still sore from giving birth! She is also the only person who asked me if I'm getting enough iron (back when we first announced so around 13 weeks). How is that a topic of conversation, are YOU getting enough iron? How about leaving that up to me and my doctor to worry about! Grr


----------



## Nariah01

Oh Cat, I hope you get some answers soon! 

Luna you look amazing, I am kind of afraid to post a naked belly shot, mine has gotten some stretch marks, and I have them on my hips too. :cry:

Not to mention yours looks good, mind is like a bowling ball, its so round and kind of low. Or maybe its just me....:shrug:

I guess the only way to find out is post a picture and see huh...maybe I will post one this weekend since I will be 30 weeks on Friday.


----------



## berniegroves

Cat - what a nightmare. I hope they figure it all out soon. It can't be a nice way to spend your pregnancy! 

I always find it so hard to believe how rude some people can be! It's like when you get pregnant people are suddenly allowed to say whatever they want and don't have to bother engaging their brain before opening their mouths!! 
I was asked if I was having twins the other day! Because apparently I am soooo huge it can't possibly be just one baby!! 

Regarding rooms in hospitals - when I had DD I had a private room (with a bath - no toilet) for delivery. Then a couple of hours after delivery we were moved to a ward. The ward they put me on had 8 women and 8 babies on (with 1 toilet and 1 shower) it was insane!!! 
I nagged and nagged them until they sent me home as there was no way I wanted to stay overnight on a ward with all those women/babies whilst DH went home! 

Hope you ladies are all okay. 
I'm 33 weeks now. I'm really emotional at the moment. I keep worrying about the impact the new baby will have on my DD and the relationship we have. Been very anxious this week about it and keep crying. Lol!


----------



## The Alchemist

Berniegroves - I've been thinking about the same thing! Like how the new baby will affect my dd too. I think my dd will be very jealous. Okay, so she's into snapping/unsnapping the stroller/carseat/highchair strap. I once put a teddy bear in The highchair like it's another baby and she pulled the teddy bear out with an attitude like "it's my chair, wth, mom!". I keep thinking about 2 under 2, the stress behind dealing with 2 very young ones. Who knows what kindababy this boy will be. Colicky? Wild little boy? I mean I dread it tbh....I pray things will be okay and hope for you too.

Missjenn - Mila Kunis? That's a first and only one I've heard anyone say. I didn't think I look like anyone lol.


----------



## wantb502

I love all these stories of people and their big mouths. It blows my mind.

Bernie: 8 moms and 8 babies?!? That's awful! 

I had my 30 week appt today. HB 166 but the little bugger is transverse...she didn't seem overly concerned about it but seemed a little shocked when I told her he likes to hang out that way most of the time because of how far along I am. I measured 29 CM, so I guess that's okay and she reiterated that I passed my GTT with flying colors and was impressed by my body's insulin abilities:) 

I still don't think I've gotten any BH. I asked her about the hiccups and she said it was totally fine. Keeping my fingers crossed everything continues in a positive note.


----------



## missjenn

Glad you had a good appointment! Noone has ever told me what position my baby is in so I have no clue and to be honest...I cant tell myself either.


----------



## missjenn

So ready for him...two possible due dates...october 16th and october 29th...please let it be the earliest!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3742.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3746.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## The Alchemist

Ugh....I wish I was further ahead already. SOme of you are getting closer and closer. I have to count 10 or so more weeks. Hoping I don't go past due!!!! OH LORD! That would kill me inside if I go past due. Gotta think positive! 

Want - I think my boy is transverse sometimes, going by two hard lumps one on each side of belly. During my ultrasound last week to check for placenta, the doctor said my boy was breech. I have always known he has been MOSTLY in that pos. I am keeping my fx that he will turn heads down because I don't think my OB will deliver a breech baby. Some do, some dont. 

Missjenn - lovely as ever. As the weeks go by, you're looking more radiant. I don't have that pregnancy glow, but I did in the first trimester. Dunno what happened, my hormones are all weird this pregnancy lol. And 2 different edd and hell yea, i'd be rooting for the early one too!


----------



## cat123456

Luna- prob cus i not had meds this morning im bit confused u said u are going to th concert (yeeey) then your not (boo).. lol its been aages since i went to a concert..

Thank you for all your comments ladies and support it really is getting to me it was my birthday yesterday and tht was pretty terrible im 32+5 today so aages but theyr getting someone from th pain team to come and c wat they can do so that i can go home with something stronger x


----------



## berniegroves

Alchemist - I'm so glad I'm not the only one who is concerned about going from one to two children. I really pray that this boy is a good sleeper, as if you can get some sleep it makes everything easier. I just feel sad that me and DD only have a maximum of 9 weeks just the two of us during the days. I really need to find some way to spend one on one time with DD after the baby arrives. 

Missjenn - you look fabulous!!! I don't know how you do it!  

I pray all our babies will be head down by their due dates! My boy is still wriggling all over the place, I can't tell what position he is in. I really hope he ends up head down as I REALLY don't want a c-section!!


----------



## whittnie117

I'll respond to your posts tomorrow. I just came to post that I'm having that super weird bad back pain that I spoke about a couple weeks ago. The one that pain began in the lower uterus real bad shifted to my hip, ran over to my spine, up to my mid back and just gets worse and worse. I don't know what to do. I want to wake OH up, but he has work in 4 hours. :cry:


----------



## luna_19

cat123456 said:


> Luna- prob cus i not had meds this morning im bit confused u said u are going to th concert (yeeey) then your not (boo).. lol its been aages since i went to a concert

No we're not going, my main concern at that point will be recovering from birth, establishing breastfeeding and getting sleep whenever I can. There will be plenty of concerts to go to once baby is older ;)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

cat123456 said:


> Rockin.. Can i ask y ur mil turnd down looking after baby?? Thats th first iv heard a nan do tht..
> 
> Im in hospital now just maternity inpatients and there r 4 beds in here. And im guna sound mad but id rather b here then in a private room they scare me im scared of hospitals been here 3 weeks im 32+4 in th morning and looks like i may b here until 37 weeks so im glad of th company. Durin labour u get your own room and then ur bk in room with 4 beds could b interesting lol xx

MIL is just....lazy. Its not a nice thing to say, but its true. Shes never really worked (even when financially she probably shouldve) and would rather 'just be a grandma' Yea well....Id rather just be a mom, but I have to work to help pay the bills. GRRRR. She had a part time job a few months ago and quit after 3 weeks because it was too tiring....she was a lunch mom working 3 days a week for 2 hrs a day. I KNEW she couldnt do it, but OH kept telling me itl be ok, its all worked out, dont stress. and now here it is, a little over 6 weeks until Im due and now we really have to worry. Im just scared is all. We'll figure it out.



luna_19 said:


> Wow I can't believe the rude comments! No one has said anything like that to be but I'm pretty sire I give off a vibe like I don't want to talk to strangers about it, hardly anyone even asks when I'm due! :haha:

This is me exactly! No one has DARED say anything like that to me lol. I think after such a rough first tri everyones a bit scared of me :haha:

AFM- dr yesterday, baby is still head down and Im measuring a bit big they said, but didnt seem too worried.....AND I gained 7 lbs in two weeks. I cant win. Ive just given up on trying to control it. Im still exercising about 3 days a week and eating healthy so not much I can do. Im FINALLY starting to swell a bit, not much, but enough that I notice. Im drinking TONS of water, but it doesnt seem to be helping...honestly, I think its my bodys way of telling me no more work :( but I cant do that, so...it is what it is. Im trying to stay positive.

Any FTM concerned about what the new baby will do to your relationship with your SO? Its something Ive been thinking about lately....those first couple of weeks will be hard and tiring, I already 'miss' my OH because Im going to bed so early, I feel like we never see each other. ...it was just something I was thinking about. Anyone else?


----------



## The Alchemist

Bernie - yesterday, I text my OH at night (he works graveyard shift) and told him I I have been nervous and sad about having 2. He said he is too. It's going to be a new set of challenges! Let's hope things will go smoothly for us. Hugs!

Whittnie - do you think you can call the advice line or call to speak with the OB about it? I wanna say it's pinched nerves, as I've had that last pregnancy, but I can't be too sure. I hope you get answers. 

Asf - I slept okay last night. Trying to enjoy every opportunity to nap and trying to enjoy my sleep now before all of that will be taken from me basically. Today, if I feel okay, I would love to take dd out to the park since the weather seems to be starting to cool down now.


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - interesting you brought up the effect of baby to relationship. I'll speak from personal experience when we first had dd. The guest few months is pretty much learning new ways and learning about your baby. I was really emotional. I had serious baby blues that turned to ppd. One major factor that contributed to depression was that we lived with his parents. No privacy at all and although his parents just want to help, I felt like I was incapable of caring for dd because mil would suggest this and get mad if we don't do it her way. Plus, back then, OH, as a man who's always lived and got spoiled growing up by his parents and did anything he's ever wanted, couldn't cope with the stress of having a kid. The lack of sleep and the money issues back then really had us arguing a lot. But as time went by, things got better. I think it's normal to feel nervous about this. Maybe try sitting your dh down, have a talk about how baby can change things but it'll be okay. Hugs! I understand your feelings.


----------



## whittnie117

So that pain went away just like the other two times it happened. I don't understand it :shrug:

Bernie: I'm not sure if I'll be able to handle one other woman with me, I can't even imagine being able to handle eight.

I'm kind of worried how OH and my relationship will change. TBH, even though my OH is a great guy, I was seriously contemplating leaving him. I had one foot out he door before I got pregnant. Then once I got pregnant things started to get better. He pays more attention to me and treats me a lot better. Not that he didn't before, but it was just different. Before he didn't touch me, kiss me, or anything for the most part. When we got pregnant that was the first time we dtd in over 8 months. It was bad, but I had endured little intimacy for over 8 years. So I was pretty fed up. So, now I'm scared that once the baby is here that this new found intimacy will go away and it will go back to how it was, just with a baby in the mix. So, yea, I'm worried. Sorry if that's super tmi.


----------



## whittnie117

Oh! And my nursing bras came in the mail today. I got a 4x because I'm in an I now and it BARELY fits. It definitely won't fit when my milk comes in. Not cool. At least my boobies won't be squished by my normal under wire bras until the baby gets here. Looks like I'm going to have to shell out 110 dollars to buy good fitting bras when he's born. I need to see how big they are going to get.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Alchemist- I didnt even think to ask you ladies that already have kids how it affected your relationship :dohh: I really appreciate your input. OH and I thankfully live on our own, but MIL is very nosey. I worry about silly things too like....will we remember to kiss each other good bye in the morning. Im being hormonal I think :cry: But, its a major change, it has to change things. I just hope its not too hard and I will probably try and sit down and talk to him about it too.

Whitt- Im glad Im not the only one worried about this. First of all....I cannot believe you went with little intimacy for that long. Youre a much stronger woman than I am. Its not everything in my relationship, but its a big part of it and I have a hard time when OH and I arent close in that way. Im glad your DH is treating you better though, thats a good sign. Hopefully we'll both figure everything out :)


----------



## whittnie117

Sorry I'm posting a lot today. I'm now fully frustrated.

I just had my appointment with my nurse, who I trust more than my doctor, and she took my heart rate and blood pressure. She said I'm now tachycardic (non pregnancy rhb was always 68-74 and during pregnancy has been about 98 and was 115 today)and my blood pressure is extremely high. She said I was high risk for getting pre-e, but now I'm extremely high risk. She put me on a low sodium diet and said I need to watch out for swelling and dizziness. Way to scare me, but I guess that's what it will take to whip me into taking better care of myself, then okay. I really hope it doesn't come to pre-e :nope:

Edit: This also means no more spicy chicken sandwiches for me. It's my biggest craving. :cry:


----------



## mama.luv

Whit: I was told the same thing about my BP when I was about 34wks with my son, but I end up getting pre-e around 38wks. You should be fine, just eat healthy. And my goodness, I can't believe you went 8 months without DTD. We haven't DTD during this pregnancy at all, and I find myself getting sexually frustrated. 

Update on my situation: I saw the pediatric cardiologist today and he said Baby B's heart looks fine except for the fluid around her heart which is not really a concern right now unless the fluid increases. The Doc didn't find anything suggesting the baby could have Trisomy 13, which is good. However he also mentioned that ultrasounds are only 75% accurate. Only an amnio can tell us for sure. He also said the cord flow is reversing on Baby B which is why she is not gaining weight. He said if I can make it to 32wks, I should be fine. After leaving that Doc, we were so relieved. Then on my way back to the other hosp to continue my bed rest, my regular Doc called me and she said as soon as I get back to the hosp, I need to get another steroid shot because she wants to induce me tomorrow to give Baby B a better chance at survival. WHAT!!! Now I'm back in the hosp, hooked up to monitors. We spoke with the NICU Doc and he said having babies this early should not be a problem unless the baby is born with health issues. So I'm hoping both babies are okay. Pray for me ladies.


----------



## whittnie117

Oh my mama! That is insane. I'm glad that the new doctor didn't see any signs of trisomy 13. I can't imagine what you're going through. I've read that multiple usually come early, and outlooks for babies are good after 28 weeks. So, if the doctor thinks your best bet is to be induced to have a better chance then I would trust her, but still get a second opinion. Did you ask her if you waited for an extra two weeks what the chances would be either way?


----------



## mama.luv

She said if we wait, the baby could die in the womb because with a reversed cord flow, the baby is no longer getting the nutrients it needs. So it's basically best to deliver to give the baby a better chance at survival outside the womb.


----------



## whittnie117

At 30 weeks the survival rates are >95%. You've had steroid injections to help with lung functions and you've done everything possible to keep yourself and those babies healthy. This is a tough situation and I don't know if you believe (and I usually try to not speak of faith), but it's in god's hands and I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully everything will be fine with your babies and they are born with little to no problems. The technology now has allowed even very premature babies to have a super high chance of survival.


----------



## berniegroves

Mama - oh my goodness! What a nightmare!! I hope that it all works out for the best. I'm sure they will only deliver the babies if they feel its necessary. Xxx

Whit - I had high blood pressure and severe swelling in my last pregnancy but it didn't develop into pre-e. so hopefully you'll be okay and it won't develop. 

Rockin - my relationship with DH did change quite a lot. Both good and bad changes. It takes a lot of effort to still stay connected. Honestly for us I think it helped that it was just us and DD, we didn't have any help from family etc. so we had to work together and communicate. I think if other people had been around a lot it would have made it difficult. 
The first 6 months were hard as we didn't get much time together, DH was at work 12 hours a day and I was going to bed at 8pm as DD was up and down all night long. I had PPD and that made it harder. But we came throught the first 6 months stronger than ever. 
And honestly ladies, you are about to feel love for someone like you never even realised you could! I was totally consumed with love for DD instantly! But remind yourself everyday to make the effort with your partners, kisses, cuddles etc. you're about to create a family, and that's a wonderful thing


----------



## luna_19

Oh mama :hugs: 
Babies have a great chance at this point, I know people that have had theirs even earlier and baby is doing fine. Good luck.


----------



## missjenn

Mama...30 weeks is still great for baby survival!!!! You are obviously in very good hands and Im sure everything will be fine! You must be going through a crap load of emotions right now...I know I would be. I am sending tons of positive vibes and will say a little prayer for you and your little ones tonight. God doesnt give us more than we can handle right...(sorry...being all god crazy ha)...it's what helps me at times!

Bless you are your little family...may you all be super strong tomorrow!


----------



## bb1

Mama- Praying for you and your babies. Have been thinking of you guys. I know I dont post a lot but I do keep an eye on you girls.

AFM- had appointment yesterday and FH is suddenly measuring 5 weeks ahead. before it has just been 1 week. Going for a scan on monday to find out whats going on.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mama- keep us updated bin thinking about you and hoping everything goes well. I'm sure it's a lot up handle but the news from both doctors sounds promising :hugs:


----------



## wantb502

Oh my goodness so many posts to keep up with! 

Mama: you and your sweet babies will do great. We are all routing for you. Keep us updated when you get the chance. I'll be thinking about you!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - I agree with the other ladies that baby B has an extremely high survival rate. I hope this will put your mind at ease somewhat. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. Fx everything will be okay.

Berniegroves - I had ppd too. I didn't agree more with you that you feel this immense amount of love for your baby. And to remember to nourish the relationship with ones partner as well. Many think that once you have a baby, everything is about the baby and baby comes first. Yes, they do, but we must also keep a strong relationship in order to keep the family unit strong. It's hard at the beginning but it takes two to get through it. And speaking from my own experience, it changed us for the better. We have grown together as parents and our outlook in life had totally changed. 

To the ladies who have kids already and others if you know: do you remember or know if they test baby's first poop for anything as routine screening? I can't remember at all.


----------



## Nariah01

Hang in there Mama! I will send lots of positive thoughts and keep my fingers crossed for you. I've heard of several babies who were born this early with low birth weights that did great, the tech. these days is crazy. Good luck, try to rest, and keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## cat123456

Oh mama im really hoping all goes wel for you please keep us updated..

My relationship had a major breakdown after i had my last child but im now with a new partner and i feel things will b so much better. 

Update on me im still in hospital for pain relief and feeling uber miserable today. Depression is spiralling and i really dont no how to stop it 32+5 and its dragging. I just want to go home but if i do il b in worse pain :( sorry to keep moaning especially when some of you are going through hell x


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Good Morning ladies- (well...morning for me anyway)

I'm feeling shitty...I think Im getting a cold. 
I do NOT want to work anymore. Im effing exhausted all the time.
Im pretty sure all the weight Ive gained has sprained my ankle. It hurts like hell.
Its raining out, so even if I could walk without pain, I cant.
The thought of working all day and going home to cook and clean is more than I can deal with today.
My baby shower is Saturday and I dont even want to go.
I miss my parents terribly....but especially my mom. (Im in Chicago & theyre in Tucson)
I tried to talk to OH about our relationship after the baby gets here. He didnt brush me off, but he didnt say 'of course we're going to be ok. I love you' which is what I wanted.
I want to have a McDonalds breakfast egg and cheese biscuit so badly I cant stand it ( I had an apple & a yogurt :wacko:) 

:cry:

Now that that's over with.....I feel like a lot of us could use some positive thoughts :) Sometimes I need to get all the nasty things out first before I can even try to think anything positive. So, here's what I've got. It made me feel a bit better, hopefully it will help some of you guys too

"If you don't like something change it; if you can't change it, change the way you think about it." ~Mary Engelbreit

Here's to changing the way I think about all that crap above :hugs:


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin, sorry you're having a rough time. Hopefully things get better for you.

Mama, goodluck today. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Cat, I hope you start to feel better. I can't imagine being stuck in the hospital.

Afm, I'm having a hard time with this new diet. I'm sososo hungry all the time. All I crave are salty foods. Yesterday I barely made it under what I was supposed to eat. Today I ate more cereal in hopes to keep the hunger away for longer. OH doesn't get home until 8:30 tonight so I won't have him here to help me make dinner of some sort, which means a higher likely hood of me cracking to just make something frozen, canned, or boxed. I literally have almost zero self control. I kinda sorta have a food addiction, but before getting pregnant I was on a pretty much low meat, organic diet. So why can't I now? It's so hard.


----------



## wantb502

I have zero self control when it comes to food too. I constantly want sweet and salty. I was very strict and very healthy before and this baby makes me have no will power! His cravings overpower my strength!


----------



## Nariah01

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Good Morning ladies- (well...morning for me anyway)
> 
> I'm feeling shitty...I think Im getting a cold.
> I do NOT want to work anymore. Im effing exhausted all the time.
> Im pretty sure all the weight Ive gained has sprained my ankle. It hurts like hell.
> Its raining out, so even if I could walk without pain, I cant.
> The thought of working all day and going home to cook and clean is more than I can deal with today.
> My baby shower is Saturday and I dont even want to go.
> I miss my parents terribly....but especially my mom. (Im in Chicago & theyre in Tucson)
> I tried to talk to OH about our relationship after the baby gets here. He didnt brush me off, but he didnt say 'of course we're going to be ok. I love you' which is what I wanted.
> I want to have a McDonalds breakfast egg and cheese biscuit so badly I cant stand it ( I had an apple & a yogurt :wacko:)
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Now that that's over with.....I feel like a lot of us could use some positive thoughts :) Sometimes I need to get all the nasty things out first before I can even try to think anything positive. So, here's what I've got. It made me feel a bit better, hopefully it will help some of you guys too
> 
> "If you don't like something change it; if you can't change it, change the way you think about it." ~Mary Engelbreit
> 
> Here's to changing the way I think about all that crap above :hugs:

See I get the wanting a McDonalds breakfast sandwich thing. I wanted one sooo badly, and my DH being sweet and since I eat fairly well went out and got me one. I ate it and loved it, it was the most wonderful thing I had ever tasted at that point. Then the next morning(since I ate it late at night) I woke up and threw it back up violently. I was so miserable afterwards and ultimately regretted eating the sandwich. maybe that will help you the next time you want one of those sandwiches. :thumbup:


----------



## The Alchemist

Hello ladies:

Rockin - I hope you've felt somewhat better now since the post. I totally understand (which is probably why I also hate being pregnant. I hate that it changes our moods and thoughts, and very drastically at times - ugh!). That is a very inspirational and uplifting quote that I have copied and saved somewhere in my lists of quotes in my Gmail drive. Sometimes, simple quotes helps us a great deal. 

You ladies are talking about food cravings and the lack of control to eat what you crave for. I might be the minority as I don't give in anymore. I think I've 'taught' myself to have control. Don't ask me how. All I would want was chocolate, anything chocolate! But because eating refined, fast food, genetically modified, and sugary things get me quickly constipated (pregnant or not), I don't even get close to it. I had a bad experience with constipation that left me with bleeding hemorrhoid last time. No more. It was enough to change my mind and the foods I put in me. Having said all that, I do understand you ladies' food cravings. For me, I got kick in the ass eating these things :-( I do miss it though. But I've figured out other ways to have my sweet cravings and I've turned entirely to organic, paleo diet. 

Anyway, today I woke up with very low energy and sore trapezoids. I think I slept wrong, despite the fact that I only got up twice at night to pee oppose to the typical 5-7 times. Hate feeling so low in energy as all I do is get cranky at OH and dd and I hate getting cranky, especially with dd. 

Well, hope you all have had a nice day and if not, I hope it gets better. Just a few more weeks, ladies!


----------



## whittnie117

The Alchemist said:


> Well, hope you all have had a nice day and if not, I hope it gets better. Just a few more weeks, ladies!

Oh my goodness. I was just thinking about this. I can't wait for this pregnancy to be over because of so many pains I have and not being able to do anything about it (I can't wait to be able to use tiger balm again as I won't use any of the prescription meds until I'm done with breastfeeding. But on the other hand I am so anxiety ridden about actually being a mother at the end of all this and having another little human being that will rely on me for everything. It's scary now that reality is starting to set in.

As far as waking up in pain, me too! But mine are in the hips, sciatic nerves and periphreal nerves down to my ankles. Fun stuff. Must be something in the water today. I hope you feel better though.

I was having pretty good self control since November until I got pregnant as far as food. I had lost 60 pounds eating organically and with meat only two or three times a week. Then morningsickness set in and I was put off all veggies and most meats except for breaded chicken. I don't have any explanation other than the obvious. I couldn't even drink milk or smoothies. Yuck! At least now I can stomach some things like milk, cereal, some salads, and carrots. I just need to experiment again with foods to be able to get past the next several weeks. I'm sure after the baby gets here and things settle down in my body that I'll be able to eat like I did prior to pregnanct. I assume with that BIG shift I'll lose some extra baby weight. I'm also hope that my fm settles for a little while after the birth so I can get to the gym and walk a bit. I haven't been able to do much of anything in that capacity since becoming pregnant. Everything hurts all the time. So here's to hoping!


----------



## missjenn

I think we all have bad days and mood swings with our pregnancies....its the one symptom we all share for sure! 

Rockin, I'm surprised your hubby wouldnt reassure you that your relationship is going to be fine. Our guys should be doing/saying things that make us feel good! 

My weight gain has been pretty consistent with a pound a week....but frig I feel huge...uncomfortable...I still have that intense pain that I thought was my spleen...it is only getting worse...I think I am going to ask for a scan or something at my appt next Tuesday to check it out. I hate not knowing what it is and the doctors just guess.

I give into my cravings all the time...I figure I exercise every day so that piece of chocolate....bowl of icecream...handful of chips...gummi bears...wont hurt!

Here are a couple sneak peaks we got from our maternity shoot (I don't include pics of my hubby or step daughter) if it was my child I would but for now...just some shots of me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0061-2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0051-2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0214.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0194-2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0180-2.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mama.luv

Ok ladies, they freaked me out for nothing. I thought I was going to have a c-section tomorrow at 9am, so I told my family and all. The Doc decided to do an ultrasound today to see if the cord flow on Baby B had gotten worse, if so, we would have performed the c-section today. Well the ultrasound results came back and what do you know, the cord flow to Baby B is perfect today. So we cancelled the c-section and will have another ultrasound on Monday and just play it by ear. My Doc also said she didn't want me going past 32wks, I guess cause of the pre-eclampsia. They have me hitting 32wks next Friday, so that's in like a week. I told her that I would like to make it 34wks. We will see.

Rockin: It's so funny you brought up the breakfast sandwiches from McDonalds, I used to eat those like twice a week during my 2nd trimester. I have been craving Italian food lately, so I just send my hubby to get me some. 

MissJenn: I love the maternity pics. I wish we could have done these. You always dress so cute and take nice pics.

Okay I will go over the other posts later, I just read this page because I'm still feeling a littler drowsey/high because of this magnesium. They just took it off, so I should be normal in an hour.


----------



## wantb502

Missjenn: those are awesome and you look fantastic as usual! I can't believe those little ice skates! Too damn cute!


----------



## whittnie117

Mama, I'm so glad that the blood flow looks normal today! That's great news. Babies need that extra cooking time. Hopefully you make it to 34 as you want to. 

Missjenn: Those are great photos. You look radiant!

So I weighed myself and I'm at 264 and started this pregnancy at 235. So, when I've thought I've gained closer to 40lbs, I've only gained 29. Better than I thought! It's about 1 lb a week. I'm going to try to stay the same with this healthy eating, but won't worry about it too much.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - tell me about it. It's almost every morningt I wake up in pain. I have to get in a comfy position to get up. Verrrry slowly swing both legs off the bed, get up slowly, and even that hurts. I always feel my lower back, the sacral iliac joint, crack and grind together all day long, same with my pubic bone ewww....my OH can hear it at times. I know I will have a very painful post partum recovery just like last pregnancy. I do hope things will get better for you. Gosh.....the things we go through during AND after pregnancy. 

The other thing I'm concerned about is my milk supply because last pregnancy, i was not able to produce enough. This time i at least know what to eat/drink to increase supply and quality. 

Missjenn - lovely pics! I wish i had a pregnancy photoshoot. Your bump is nice and round and smooth looking, unlike mine. All stretchmarked up and that dark line.


----------



## Nariah01

Mama: I am glad to hear things are looking better today! I will keep my fingers crossed that they stay in there to 34 weeks! Need to beef those babies up and let 'em cook a bit more! 

Missjenn: Your photos look so nice, and I love that top btw. My sister wanted to do maternity and newborn photos of me and Samuel, but as it gets closer to the date I am not sure she is going to do them anymore. And I really can't afford to do them, so we will see. I would so love to do something, even if it wasn't real crazy just to have it to look at later. 

As for weight gain, I've gained about 8 lbs since I started this whole pregnancy, and most of it is gradual. so I guess not too bad, I don't eat super healthy but I do try. And now that I am not nauseous all the time I am trying to get out and at least walk everyday with my pup so that helps. Although I really need to track down my inhaler before I get any bigger otherwise I am a little paranoid about how I will handle the walks when I am huge!


----------



## cat123456

O god ladies i feel so terrible last few days iv been sat talking to th 2 othe ladies on my ward its been manageable because of them but today i got told iv to go home and try a different medication in my own surroundings (me and oh had huge fight last night so dont no if is gd or not) and i was happy to b escaping but then one of th ladies just got told shes being induced today and i am sooo jelous im shut away in my curtain nd just cnt bring myself to talk to her im sooo terrible who in their right mind is jelous of preeclampsia????? Im threatening to b choked by this depression!!


----------



## wantb502

Mama: I can't believe I missed your post. I am so happy to hear it looked good. That's great news! Keep us updated!!


----------



## missjenn

Nariah01 said:


> Mama: I am glad to hear things are looking better today! I will keep my fingers crossed that they stay in there to 34 weeks! Need to beef those babies up and let 'em cook a bit more!
> 
> Missjenn: Your photos look so nice, and I love that top btw. My sister wanted to do maternity and newborn photos of me and Samuel, but as it gets closer to the date I am not sure she is going to do them anymore. And I really can't afford to do them, so we will see. I would so love to do something, even if it wasn't real crazy just to have it to look at later.
> 
> As for weight gain, I've gained about 8 lbs since I started this whole pregnancy, and most of it is gradual. so I guess not too bad, I don't eat super healthy but I do try. And now that I am not nauseous all the time I am trying to get out and at least walk everyday with my pup so that helps. Although I really need to track down my inhaler before I get any bigger otherwise I am a little paranoid about how I will handle the walks when I am huge!

Wow, you only gained 8 pounds, that's impressive! You will have no problems getting back into shape after birth!

You still have tons of time to get maternity pics done! I think they are a great keep sake!


----------



## missjenn

Mama...thats great news! Hopefully they can both stay in there for a couple more weeks!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies. Its always helpful :hugs:

Jenn- AMAZING! You look radiant and those tiny ice skates made me cry....silly hormones. The photos are beautiful

Alchemist-I agree some days I just want to go in a hole until the baby gets here. All the changes since becoming pregnant have taken their toll lol. But today is a new day :)
Ive read great things about the paleo diet. I eat pretty healthy now, but no meat. Ill have to do a little more research and try some recipes. You talked about eating things to help milk production....what kinds of things? Im still reading my breastfeeding book and all its mentioned so far is a healthy diet, but if there are things I can do to help, Id like to know that too.

Mama- SO SO glad to hear about the blood flow working in the right direction! Bake those babies :) Even still, possibly a week and you'll get to meet them (hopefully a bit longer, but still)!!!! I hope youre doing well and trying not to be too worried. Keep us posted :hugs:

Cat- So sorry youre having a hard time, Im sure its stressful. Have you thought about talking to someone about the depression? Ive heard it can get worse after the baby gets here. I started talking to someone and its really helped me. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Apparently I thought everyone needed hugs today, lol enjoy


----------



## luna_19

So glad they're keeping babies in for now mama :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - that is great news! I'm happy to hear positive news. Betcha felt so much relief. A little bit of relief off your shoulders now. Hang in there, just a few weeks.

Rockin - I hadtwo websites which listed some very safe herbs to take to help increase supply and quality of milk. I gotta rummage through my laptop for it though. There is a tea you can buy at target or a whole foods market in the tea section. I think it's called Mother's Milk. As for food, the one I can remember is dates and walnuts. Anyway I really can't remember all of it at this moment. I'll have to look for my list in my laptop.

Cat - I'm sorry you've been having it tough. It must be having to stay there in the hospital in the situation you're in and watch other ladies have babies. I dunno what to advise to help you feel better but know that pregnancy is and can not be forever. For three most part, there is only under 10 weeks left at most. You should try to communicate your concerns or of your depression to the nurse and they'll figure out something. Sometimes you have to pull their leg a little more. You don't want this depression to transition to ppd after the baby, which brings me to say that you and your dh should get things cleared on whatever issues you are going through. Men don't understand what we go through bring pregnant. They need to be sat down and spoken to. I know it's really hard but try to keep your spirits up while you're there. Hug!


----------



## mama.luv

Cat: If I had to be in a hosp room with other women for awhile and be without my kids, I would be depressed too. But you seem to like talking to the women which is cool. You should talk to someone about depression. Here they have a social worker that walks around giving info on whatever concerns you may have, including depression. I'm sure your hosp has one too. It sounds like you'd rather rather stay in the hosp than be at home. I feel that way sometimes too. I was sent home Tues night since I had an appt on Wed morning at another hosp. Going home was cool, but I wanted to do so much, like clean and search for stuff. Then on Wed, I had to be back at my hosp by 1pm so I talked hubby into taking me to Target to get things for the house, like detergent, milk, etc. By the time I got back to the hosp, my feet were so swollen. I see that's it's best to lay my behind down. Bedrest does wonders.

Nariah: Only 8lbs, lucky you, that's all baby. I gained 25lbs I think so far. Yikes!!!!

Thanks you guys for your well wishes. I think I'm going to agree with the Doc and just deliver at 32wks. It's just too much going on with my baby girl that have me stressed. And stress is not helping the situation. From me having preeclampsia, pre-term labor, and her being 4-5wks behind in size, having restricted cord flow and fluid around her heart, it's just too much going on. Although she kicks me a lot, I don't know if she is struggling in there. So it's best to give her a chance of survival outside the womb. 32wks is considered a good time to have twins, so I hope I make it. These Docs are going by my LMP, so they have me at 31wks today. I'm thinking about scheduling a c-section for next Friday. I will keep you ladies posted!!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I am happy to say that I am only up 10 lbs. When I found out I was pregnant they told me because of my starting weight that they only wanted me to gain 15lbs the entire pregnancy. It is something that stressed me out and has had me worried most of my pregnancy but luckily it has been fairly easy to keep the weight off. I am constantly working to stay active as possible and I try not to give into every craving (though I did buy Ice Cream last weekend). 

Mama - I am so happy that you have a little more time to keep the little ones in there!! It is great news!

Cat - I can't imagine being stuck in the hospital. I am so thankful I get to head home to my OH, 3 dogs and my own bed every night. I think I would go nuts if I was kept where they poked and prodded me all the time. Not to mention the level of your pain which is hard to deal with.


----------



## whittnie117

Mama, that sounds like a good idea. As long as it's something both you and your doctor feel is the best. Like you said, 32 weeks is an alright time for twins to be born. And they can do a lot more for your baby girl if she's out of the womb. 

Baby boy has been crazy the last few days. So active my tummy is sore.

In other news, I had my growth scan today. He is measuring right on target and weighs an estimated 3 lbs 8 oz. The ultrasound tech said, "Well, he's not shy about being a boy. And woah, that's a big penis." :haha:

He's also head down. :happydance:

Look at his chubby cheeks, omgosh, I'm in love. 
[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/Babyface.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/Babyface.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

And just in case there was any doubt.

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/babyboy.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/babyboy.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wantb502

Awesome pics!!! I have to wait 5 more weeks to see my little dude. I can't wait to see the difference from 22 weeks! I'd love to see chubby cheeks! 

Weight gain has been rough for me. I'm around 25 pounds and still have 9 weeks left! I have never weighed so much EVER. It's a hard thing for me to handle. I know it's baby and placenta and fluid and boobs... But I've worked so hard my whole life at staying as fit as possible and this is been hard not being able to keep toned like I was before. Oh well... When he comes, it's back on and I'm going to have a slammin' bod! Maybe DH and will have sex again! That's a whole other story.


----------



## whittnie117

I 'think' I may get one more scan before he's due. The doc is concerned with how big the baby may get, but just because I'm fat doesn't mean I'll have a big baby. 

Also, want, 25 lbs? Where? Lol, that'll come right off you. It's literally ALL baby and placenta for you, lol. And perhaps boobs too!

And mama, 25 lbs, don't even fret. You only have a week left and are carrying not one, but two babies. If you're breast feeding, that'll melt off.

I can't stop looking at my little man.


----------



## luna_19

I've gained 28 lbs, I've gone up one pants size but other than that I think it's mostly baby :shrug:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey ladies, mind if I join you? I will be having my baby by section in November. I have had a rough road in this pregnancy, and could really use other women to talk to about it. DH is great, but he works A LOT, and well, he's a man LOL

Anyhow, I have GD. It was hard at first, but now it isn't so bad. I gained about 28 pounds of so, but since being diagnosed 3 weeks ago I have LOST 12 pounds, bringing my total gain down to 16. I will more than likely continue to lose which my DR says is perfectly fine, and will more than likely leave the hospital weighing less than I did when I got pregnant. I am really curious to see!

I am also in the early stages of pre e, so yeah... lot's going on. My BP has been high, and there has been water swelling, and protein in my pee. I have to go to the DR once a week now because of all this.

We were planning on a section at 39 weeks, but most likely wont make it that far. I have my good days where I feel confident, and my bad days where I am scared that something bad is going to happen. I'm trying to keep strong and make it to the end of this roller coaster.

Anyhow, that's about it for now. Glad to meet all of you!


----------



## whittnie117

Hello and welcome Lovesanrio,

I'm sorry that you are going through all of this. It's a lot to handle. They say pregnancy is supposed to be beautiful and great and then you get pregnant and you realize what a crock that all is, lol. If it weren't for the best gift ever at the end of it, I don't think anyone would do it. Suffering from gd AND pre-e must be rough. 

For me, I'm struggling with preexisting chronic pain conditions, obesity, and not being on any of my medications. They are monitoring me for things at every appointment because I'm so high risk for a lot of things. Right now we are trying to prevent pre-e as I'm beginning to show signs that it may develop. You'll probably read me complaining at times, but it is so nice to just have people to talk to. And I apologize in advance! I just have my OH and mil, then my overbearing mean mom to talk to. 

Hopefully you can make it to your scheduled at 39 weeks without anymore complications arising. Also, I think it's normal for everyone to have good and bad days. I look forward to getting to know you over the next few weeks!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Feel free to complain as much as you want! I feel like we are entitled to that at this point.

So sorry you are having a rough time too. It really is a tough thing to go through, and I don't know how some women love being pregnant so much! This is actually my last pregnancy. I have 4 daughters as of now, and this one is a girl too! I couldn't believe all this stuff happening on my last time being pregnant!

I have had pre e before, and that is why I have it this time I am sure. I had hypertension with my first 2 girls, and pre e with my last 2. My body just doesnt handle pregnancy well. Had my first 3 girls at 37 weeks by induction, and my last girl at 36+6 by emcs after 24 hours of labor and only dilating to a 1. I am expecting this one around the same time, so I am guessing around Nov. 5th or after. Guess we will see! 

I've never had GD before, so it puts a whole new spin on things, that is for sure. The diet is okay.. gets kinda boring at times, but I have been doing it for 4 weeks now, so I am pretty much used to it. It opened my eyes to a lot of things, and made me realize that a lot of the stuff I was eating was terrible. I plan on continuing the diet once I have LO, as I am overweight too and would love to lose the baby weight I have accumulated over the years.


----------



## missjenn

I'm up 25-26 pounds now.

Want - you would never know you gained 25....once that baby pops out you will already have your pre pregnancy body!


----------



## wantb502

Your the same! Yours is ALL baby! It's amazing stepping in the scale and seeing a number you never thought you'd hit! 

The key is... Our LOs could come ANTIME! I have 9 weeks as of today. Both my dad and my sister were 6 weeks early... That freaks me out. I am totally not ready for little dude to come in 3 weeks! He needs to cook for at least 8 more weeks so I can get stuff done!


----------



## wantb502

Love: welcome!!! We love having new ladies! Sorry to hear that you have a double whammy with pre-e and GD and it sounds like you have a house full too! We
Are very supportive and bitching/ranting/venting is very welcome here!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - aww I see he's got chubby cheeks, made me smile. Awesome that he's heads down. My last u/s last week showed my boy was breech, yikes. Hopefully he will turn heads down near that time. 

Want & Mama - most of the weight we gain is water weight in our own body, plus the amniotic fluid, then the baby, then the placenta, so on and so forth. Once baby and placenta gets delivered, all that will shed. And then the weeks after delivery, you will pee all that excess water out. I drank tea and tea helps. Just don't rush into working out so soon. Don't worry, want & Mama. It'll all shed off and you'll be back to your pre-pregnant body and maybe even better down the road after the baby. 

Lovesanrio - welcome! You're not the only one going through numerous issues in pregnancy. I myself don't have GD or pre-e but I have excruciating pelvic pain, mainly my sacroiliac joint and my pubic bone area. It clicks and grinds and sometimes it's so painful, I can't sit or even walk! I don't know, I worry about the day to deliver. I wonder if my doc will allow me to labor in other positions that won't aggravate my pelvic. I hope everything will turn out okay for you!

Asf - 31 weeks today. Weight gain is somewhere in the 20's, which is more than my first pregnancy. I haven't been able to fit in pants, not even sweats or pj's. Dresses and skirts are the only thing that is comfy. But these days, I'm only in shirt, bra, and undies hehehe. 

Hope you all are doing well. I will post bump pic either later tonight or tomorrow. Sunday is my lazy  :flower:


----------



## whittnie117

Oh the bump pic, I've been not posting for a couple weeks. I'll try and post one tomorrow for our Sunday bump pic day, but only if I happen to get dressed. 

Alchemist have you tried gaucho pants? They are way more comfy that almost all my other clothes and I can wear them after the baby is here.I bought a ton of speghetti strap shirts for now for 2 dollars. Since my boobs dont like being in bras (ow ow ow) I figured it would be alright to be in even if they get ruined from leaking and can change easily several times a day.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Having a super lazy day today. It has done nothing but pour rain all day, so it goes with the territory I guess.

DH, the kids, and I are planning on going up to the mountains for an overnight getaway this coming weekend. From Saturday to Sunday I think.... so 1 more week! I think we could all use a breather from everything. Hopefully things fall into place and we get to go.

Well, guess I need to go do some laundry now... blah. I would much rather do nothing all day!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - I didn't know what pants you were talking about. After googling the image, I realized I have a pair in my closet in the box of winter clothes. Tag still on. Think I may bring it out and try it. Hopefully, I will fit in it! I have a bunch of spaghetti straps too because I love its casual comfort. It's what I wear most days, especially in this heat. Thanks for the suggestion on the pants too!


----------



## cat123456

Wooo im back home thank god!! Thank you for all your brilliant comments they kept me going. One lady commented saying id rather b at the hospital then home in a way tht became my normal 4 weeks with only about 5 days at home was hard i became scared that i wouldnt cope at home with my girls at all but my oh is being a star we had a long talk and with my depression i took wat had been said the wrong way. Im on strong meds at home so still worrying about my little man but at least th morphine has been cut out without withdrawal! Lol

i got the double buggy and cot today all done except my maternity bras. Do any of u uk ladies no wer i can get a 42E maternity bra? Mothercare dont stock that size and dont have too much to buy.

Welcome Love these ladies have bedn my godsend since i joined th forum sorry to hear ur having a crap time

Mama ur soo strong id b freaking out big time keep going nd let us no if anything happens

Does anyone know about taking epo? Im 33+1 today ang got some im NOT trying to induce labout just get my cervix 'favourable'by 37 weeks and i read thats a gd way anyone know anything? Xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Hey cat, I've heard of ladies on BnB using it and with some success. I haven't read too much about it though so don't know what to provide in answers. What I'm doing for myself is drinking raspberry leaf tea 2-3 a day, started last Sunday..I'd get Braxton Hicks all throughout the day so I think it's working, toning the smooth muscles, pretty much exercising my uterus. Maybe someone else in here can offer you insight on epo because I don't know much about it. But now I'm curious so I will look it up.


----------



## whittnie117

I wrote about epo on that really long food post for third trimester somewhere on here. I'll try to find the page. That's all the info I have on it. I know you take low doses until 36 or so weeks when you can start taking the supplement.


----------



## whittnie117

It's on page 196. The first post.


----------



## LoveSanrio

So my kids are really trying my patience today. I really don't like to complain about it when they get crazy because I know they are just kids, and my husband works his ass of to allow me to stay home but...O...M...G.

My 7 year old in particular. She has the ability to have a very defiant attitude at times, and today she decided she really wanted to show it off. She got in trouble for something earlier so I sent her to her room to watch tv, play, whatever. Well, she decided she wanted to watch Grease in there... fine with me. Well, her Playstation 2 wasn't doing what she wanted it to do, so her solution? Smacking the crap out of it. I asked her what she was doing, so she decided to lie to me (you would think she would know I see all by now) so because of that and her treating her things with disrespect, I grounded her to her room for the day. Well, she threw a fit about it, went in there throwing toys ect.

Since then she has calmed down, but will not stop yelling across the house trying to talk to me, her sisters ect... so I made her close her bedroom door. UGH... I would just love a quiet day! When I ground her I feel so bad and want to give in because I know she is miserable, but I need to stand my ground so she can learn a lesson!


----------



## cat123456

Thank you for your replys its 12.14 am here cannot get comfy!! Any of u have this if so any tips? X


----------



## whittnie117

Cat, for me there is no 'comfortable'. The one position I am comfy in is on my stomach. Well, pregnancy makes that impossible. Let me know when you figure it out.

I heard that drinking chammomile tea can help.


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat - i dunno about you or if you've already tried it but lots of pillows to support your every joints etc helps. Well, for me. Yep, try drinkingchamomile tea. Other than that, I really don't know :( are you having discomforts or just can't get comfortable? 

Sanrio - aww kids can be very challenging and at almost all ages and stages, I see. They're all equipped with their unique personality. Even with just one for me (one as of now) who is a toddler, seems challenging especially when I don't really understand what she wants as her language hadn't fully developed. She gets mixed up between English and Russian but she's getting better as she us growing. and I definitely understand how you need/want to be alone or just in peace. It's just 3 of us and sometimes OH is like another kid lol. Good lord...sigh. Hope your day will get better!


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: check out spinningbabies.com
I've started Doing some of the positions to convince LO to move from transverse to head down. I'm worried I'll end up with a c section so I'm trying whatever I can to get him to move. We've got some time.... Babies can turn up to hours before delivering. But check out the website.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - thanks! The site mentioned belly dancing can help and luckily, I have many years of belly dancing skills. I can't believe I forgot belly dancing is beneficial during pregnancy! The other contents in the site are really interesting. I will have to read more of it tomorrow when I have more time after I drop dd off to her grandparent's house. :flower:


----------



## LoveSanrio

She ended up calming down, and everything was fine after that. I did stand my ground and followed through with her being grounded to her room. I am glad I did too, because I can be such a pushover at times! LOL!

I do need a night out of the house without the kiddos I think. It is long overdue. DH and I went to the theaters to see The Conjuring when it came out, but that has been awhile back. Plus we were only out for about 2 hours, so it really just wasn't long enough. I'm thinking dinner and a movie would be nice.


----------



## cat123456

Love- omg i no how you feel my two are nutters atm my 19 month old loves to do everything that she shouldnt wich is such a change from my first who was an angel!! Feel like pulling your hair out some days

to th ladies that replied to me i hav sciatica and just generally cant get comfy if i lay on my sides feels like baby is pushing into th mattress to get me to turn over so i do and hes pushing there too theres no escape! Lol i just wanna lay on my belly!! Lol! Xxx


----------



## LoveSanrio

cat123456 said:


> Love- omg i no how you feel my two are nutters atm my 19 month old loves to do everything that she shouldnt wich is such a change from my first who was an angel!! Feel like pulling your hair out some days
> 
> to th ladies that replied to me i hav sciatica and just generally cant get comfy if i lay on my sides feels like baby is pushing into th mattress to get me to turn over so i do and hes pushing there too theres no escape! Lol i just wanna lay on my belly!! Lol! Xxx

I am currently on the search for a great sitter for the kids to allow DH and I some adult time together on occasion. Have to make time for one another as well to keep a healthy marriage I think.

So sorry you have sciatica :( I actually had this with all 4 of my previous pregnancies. I would fall asleep on one side and wake up shortly after with intense pain in the hip I was laying on. It was so bad I could barely move, or turn over. When I finally did, and switched sides, I would wake up later like that on the other side. It was awful. I will say that it went away IMMEDIATELY after baby was out, thank goodness. 

This time around, there has been no sight of it... so far. I really hope it stays away from me this go around since I already have so much crap going on! I deserve a break! :wacko:


----------



## cat123456

Thanks for that hun its worse now im on bed rest lol!! My oh has been great cus i hant been able to get th pillows right i use him as a body pillow and end up sticking my leg over him (sorry if tmi) only problem is he gets erm excited and we dtd which fr some strange reason seems to knock me out. Hes like a dog on heat atm every time he comes in the room hes up and ready no idea y cus iv not felt this heavy and unnatractive in ages. Im battling with my weight ,at book in my bmi was 38 and iv lost a stone plus watever baby and waters weigh but cant see it its so frustrating xx anyone else here have weight issues or just me looking at all your pics is making me think just me lol u all look so amazing!! Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Cat, I also have weight issues. My BMI at booking was 40, im jealous of all the lovely bump pics xx


----------



## whittnie117

My bmi prior to pregnancy was 37.5 and I'm now at 42. I WAS losing weight before pregnancy. I'll start losing again once he's here, I'm miserable. I have had sciatica for years in my left leg, with pregnancy it's added the right leg into the mix and my sciatica goes down to my ankles thanks to those periphreal nerves. I toss and turn all night long because my legs fight on which side wants to hurt more, lol. When the baby gets here and if it doesn't go away, I'm going straight to my doctor for steroids. It's the ONLY thing that works for me. Unless it screws up breastfeeding, in which case I'll endure the pain until I'm done. Hopefully your sciatica goes away. I just have the worst luck.


----------



## whittnie117

oh and they tell you to put ice packs on it to reduce the swelling, but I put heat at night because it takes the edge off the pain and I wake up a little better until the next night. That won't work for everyone though. 
There are also stretches you can do to help them. they are online 
you could see a chiropractor and that may help and they'll tell you what stretches are the good ones for pregnancy.
Sitting aggravates it, so try not to do that so often if you can help it.


----------



## cat123456

Im on bed rest so sitting and laying r order of th day for me. Luckily mine only goes to about my knees and isnt majjjorly a problem all the time its mistly just uncomfortable with some severe twinges e.g when turning over.. In glad im not th only big lady in here that would b severely depressing x


----------



## LoveSanrio

cat123456 said:


> Thanks for that hun its worse now im on bed rest lol!! My oh has been great cus i hant been able to get th pillows right i use him as a body pillow and end up sticking my leg over him (sorry if tmi) only problem is he gets erm excited and we dtd which fr some strange reason seems to knock me out. Hes like a dog on heat atm every time he comes in the room hes up and ready no idea y cus iv not felt this heavy and unnatractive in ages. Im battling with my weight ,at book in my bmi was 38 and iv lost a stone plus watever baby and waters weigh but cant see it its so frustrating xx anyone else here have weight issues or just me looking at all your pics is making me think just me lol u all look so amazing!! Xxx

Not TMI at all hun, it take a hell of a lot more than that to offend me :haha:
Some men just really love their wives pregnant! I've even had men in public hit on me when I was heavily pregnant before, which was super awkward. My husband isn't anymore attracted to me than normal I don't think, but we certainly still have sex. I feel useless during the act because I am too heavy to move around at all LOL!

I struggle with my weight as well. I never lost all the baby weight I had gained from my first 4 girls, so it just kinda stacked on top of the leftovers each time. With this pregnancy I started to pack on the weight yet again, but then after getting diagnosed with GD that changed. I weighed myself today and I have lost 13 pounds since August 28th! Crazy! I still gain every week because baby gains, so I have actually lost more than that and it will show after I have baby. I was worried about losing weight at first, but my DR says its fine, so I just try to embrace it!


----------



## The Alchemist

Okay, I gotta rant....

Dunno if it was my hormones. I really don't think so, though. Here me out. Earlier today, I happened to switch the tv channel on to a re-run of MTV Music Award. I normally don't even watch anything celebrity-wise. Anyway, I was just curious what people were talking about regarding Miley Cyrus's performance. I got to see it and okay, I see what people mean by it. She is 20, can't keep her tongue in her mouth, and was twerking. Omg...this twerking that is going on! I said to OH: "wth is she doing, that's disgusting, who cares what age..." - and OH goes: "Good for her, she's just being different". My face went blank. Really? I dunno about you ladies, but that is not being different. I mean, I am all for being unique and different, but I can't seem to swallow the fact that Miley C.'s performance (and videos) were pretty raunchy. I dunno...I'm bothered by OH's comment to that, that he doesn't seem to think there is no negativity to it. And I am probably making it a big deal because I have a child now. A DAUGHTER. 

Anyway, stupid, random rant. Just excuse me.

Other than that, I am tired. Dd's got her 18 month check up tomorrow. I hope there aren't any shots due; I am not ready to deal with the crying, makes me want to cry too.

I didn't get a chance to take a Sunday bump pic. Hopefully tomorrow. Baby's been switching position today. Heads up, then down, then up, etc....I can tell by the hiccups he gets. 

Okay, this post is so random and pointless. I think I am just lonely. It's almost 10 PM, dd's asleep, OH's at work. I have no one to talk to. Not really a tv watcher either. I thought about baking a strawberry yogurt cake but feel lazy/tired. Oh well, maybe tomorrow. I hope you ladies had a great weekend.


----------



## cat123456

Alchemist wat on earth is twerking?? Will make more sence to me then lol im only 23 i feel so old lol 

Love thts an astonishing amount well done i wish id lost tht much lmao x


----------



## whittnie117

Oh, you're not alone Alchemist. I think the twerking craze is disgusting and horrible. I can't imagine having a young girl and having to not only worry about her learning twerking at school because kids as young as 5 are being exposed to it. It's horrific. My OH is much like yours when it comes to not really caring about these things, I just don't think they realize the trickle down effect certain things have. 

Cat, 23 is not old. I think when I was 23 I said I felt old too, lol. Now, I'd like to be 23 again. 

afm, today was a better day for me. I have been feeling off and dizzy the last few days and I felt better today. I went to poker with OH and of course lost, but I beat out OH so that was fun. It was fun, but it was a bad idea due to having to sit for so long. Holy sciatica hell, batman. So I am just up watching Star Trek until I am so exhausted I fall asleep. It's almost 4 am. At least I will probably be able to kick OH out of bed and take over my favorite spot of being in the middle of the bed laying diagonally, lol. Sometimes I wake up like that anyhow and OH is up against the wall only taking up a foot of the bed. :haha:


----------



## missjenn

I don't know what twerking is either...but I think Miley is a Pig now...not just because of the video...but that's definitely the cake topper! 

I had my prenatal class yesterday...really glad I went actually...very information and learned a ton! One thing I didnt know is that at 36 weeks I have t get tested for strep B both vaginal and anal....arrrghhh.....I hate the thought of getting that anal part done...when they were showing us what they use my hubby just looked at me and laughed...omg...I thought I was going to die too...but that's our sense of humor. But seriously....so not looking forward to that!

Have my 35 week appointment tomorrow!

Want - I'm the opposite :)....I totally want the baby to come now...but I know that he should cook for at least another 2-3 weeks just to be safe! But I am also extremely uncomfortable and starting to feel overwhelmed with work and stuff....so I am just ready to start my life with him!


----------



## mama.luv

Okays ladies, we all knew it was coming, I had the babies via emergency c-section on 9-21-13 at 2:44 pm. Baby A left (Gilbert Joseph Martin IV) 3lbs 11oz. Baby B right (Kylie Lovenia Martin) was 1lb 12oz. Both babies are doing well in NICU, but Kylie is breathing on her own and Gilbert needs help with his breathing. They always say girls tend to do better as preemies. Quick birth story: I woke up Sat morning having more BH than usual, so the nurse sent me to L&D for observation. While over there, I told the Doc on duty that I was concerned that I wasn't feeling my baby girl much, I don't know if it was her positioning or what. So they ran the non-stress test and did the ultrasound, both babies were doing fine but the contractions were causing the babies heartrates to drop. The Doc on duty called my Doc at home, my Doc gave the order to deliver via emergency c-section because she was not taking anymore chances. Well they prepped me for the surgery and it went down. A c-section is just as bad as a vaginal to me. It felt like my insides were being pulled out. I kept yelling "what is that? What are you doing now?" The Doctors tried to give me more meds and I said no because I didn't want to pass out, I wanted to see my babies. I just dealt with the pain and pressure. Both babies came out crying. I started crying after I heard that. There were several NICU staff in the room to assist with the babies which was reassuring. Okay now I'm sore as hell, I can't even get up to go potty. I tried yesterday but felt dizzy, so the nurse gave me a bed pan to use. When you have a c-section, they want you to pass gas in order to eat solid foods. I will give more info later. Just wanted to give you gives the heads up :)
 



Attached Files:







20130922_133803.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7









20130921_151727.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - congrats on the birth, mama! Baby boy will be fine, don't worry about breathing. Wow, I never thought you'd feel something during the cs. I'm kinda scared off it. But hey glad they are well and you are doing fine also. Sorry to ask tmi q for you but it comes from nursing, have you passed gas yet so you can eat? How long will they have to stay in Nicu for? Hugs to you a job well done. Get your rest, don't move quick.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh and to those who don't know what twerking is, it's a dance style that your get kinda low and pretty start shaking your butt. It's not even appealing, ugh. YouTube it if you're curious. Even little girls are doing it.


----------



## mama.luv

It's okay, ask as many questions as you want. I passed gas yesterday was I was using the bed pan, so now I'm on solids. A c-section is no joke, I felt a lot. Maybe if you ask for a lot of meds, you won't feel anything. I figure the babies will be in NICU for up to 2 months. I was reading other preemie boards and most babies born around 31wks are in NICU til about their 37th wk. I think it was a good call to deliver early cause now my girl is gaining more weight than she was in the womb.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mama- CONGRATS!!! Your babies are beautiful! So glad theyre healthy and your little girl (love the name) is doing better :) Im so incredibly excited for you :hugs: Sorry the c-sec was so rough. Wishing you a speedy recover. Cant wait to see more pics

Love-Welcome! Love new ladies, new views and all that good stuff. Great to have you.

Cat- Glad youre back home, it must be soooo nice. Hopefully you can rest there and not have to go back to the hospital.

Want- Our situations are different, but I hear you on the weight thing. Its hard mentally. But youre right. It will be worth it :hugs: If it helps any, I think you look fantastic

Alchemist- Ive had quite a few moments like that where OH said something that just hit me wrong. It happens. Im trying to get better at not going into a hormonal rampage when it does...but, its a work in progress lol. It wouldve bothered me too

Jenn- OMG i had NO idea that was an anal test too. I get mine next week at my 35 week appt Im pretty sure, but no one said anything about it anally, only vaginally! EEEEK! The things we do for our babes. GL! Im sure its not as bad as we're imagining.

AFM- we had our baby shower Saturday. So grateful to have all our major pieces of furniture now, but....OHs family came over and just made a mess of our living room and the babys room. Im exhausted and DO NOT want to clean up after them! AND, we didnt have a fight, but OH wouldnt understand why I didnt want his family to organize the babys room while I took a nap. Ladies, PLEASE tell me Im not alone in this. This is my first baby and I do not want someone else coming in and organizing furniture and putting away clothes and toys. I want to be the one to do that. Is that really that unreasonable?


----------



## luna_19

Oh mama congrats! Glad they seem to be doing well :hugs:

Rockin you are not crazy, I didn't even let my hubby help organize stuff for the nursery :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - I wouldn't want anyone to organize my baby's things either. I feel I'm the mother, and I feel that it's something that is special for me to do for my child. However, I think they are just trying to be helpful by lending a hand with it as in their pov could be that they wouldn't want you to over stress yourself in doing it. I think you should politely tell them that it's nice of them but they don't have to do that and that you would like to do that yourself..Hopefully they will understand.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Mama- Congrats on the birth of your twins! They are beautiful!


So I had a DR appointment today, and it went pretty well. BP was elevated, but not crazy high. More protein in the pee, but I expected that. Baby girl's heart rate sounded great, and I seem to be measuring right on track. I have to come back in 2 weeks, which is awesome because they had been making me come in every week due to the BP issue. So glad to get a little break from the back and forth. Next appointment is on Oct.7th. Can't believe it is already almost October!


----------



## cat123456

Wow congrats mama!! Im shocked the smaller of the 2 is doing better. Im having a possible section nd i must admit the sound of tht terrified me!! 

Rockin dw your not alone i dont let anyone sort anything for me it has to b me or i follow behind lmao 

theres prob loads more i wanted to say but iv forgot lol!!

AFM- me and oh went to town for a little shopping and ended up getting too much lol!! I only need to get smaller bits now though thank god!! Xx


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Rockin - I tried to sort through stuff in the nursery 2 weeks ago and I was just so overwhelmed I couldn't handle it. I was calling my mom to see if she could come help me but she was busy. This weekend I went into the room and I had specific ideas of where I wanted things and how I wanted it set up. I don't think it is weird to want to set it up yourself!

Miley - Okay I get she wants to get rid of the little girl image but I can't figure out why she needed teddy bears on stage during her tweeking thing. So gross. I liked that song until I seen the MTV awards and now it makes me ill.

Mama- I am so glad the babies are out and doing well!!!!

I am down just to 49 days. I think it is still surreal. The nursery is really ready at this point but I still am not sure I have the reality of the little girl coming!


----------



## cat123456

I think i need to c this mtv video is it on youtube if so wats it called x


----------



## whittnie117

Wow mama! Congratulations on the birth of your babies. It is so good that your little girl is breathing on her own. What a blessing. And your little boy will be fine, I am sure. It's great that she is gaining weight now. You must be so relieved about that. Hopefully now you can get rest, heal quickly and be with your babies in the NICU until they're ready to come home and you can start your new life with four kids! I do have a question or rather a series of questions though. Will they let you breast feed soon? Or do you have to wait a while? Or you can't at all and will bottle feed? Sorry if that's too personal. I am curious about this. 
I wish to you a speedy recovery. Please keep us updated! :hugs:

Rockin, I'd be pissed personally. That is one thing I want to do myself. I'd understand that they were just trying to help and thank them calmly and ask that in the future that you be allowed to do it as you feel it would be more bonding time for you and baby. I REALLY hope OH's mom doesn't try to do that stuff for me when the remodel is finally done. She is the type that just wants to help, but oversteps sometimes.

Love, I'm glad that you get a little break from always having to go in to the doc. Me, I wish that my doctor would test me MORE regularly. I feel like she is kinda letting the ball fall. As for it being almost October. Time is going by fast. BUT I do feel the days are dragging. I'm not sure how that is possible. It's why I added my last ticker. I get more of a punch in the face when I look at it and the days tick down. 

Missjenn, I keep getting shocked when you talk about how soon your baby is coming and then I look at your ticker and realize how close you are and then I realize how close we all are. /headspinning Soon, you're going to have your beautiful baby in your arms. This is all getting so exciting and real now that we have/are going to have birth stories.

Edit: Cat, all you have to do is search Miley Cyrus MTV awards and it should pop up. I think.


----------



## Nariah01

Mama: Congrats girl! So happy you and the babies are safely through that hurdle. I am sure your boy will pick up breathing on his own soon. Are they going to have you pump milk for them or are you doing formula, just curious? If that is too personal sorry. I would be scared shitless of getting a section, but if that's the safest way to bring this little bugger into the world I would do it. Glad you are on the mend, try to get some rest when you can, and good luck to you and your two new beautiful babies!:thumbup:

Rockin: I am just like you, the only dif. is I don't have a nursery yet to set up. The only thing I am not making a big deal of is my sister wants to paint it, and I said she could. I hate painting and so does DH, not to mention by the time we move in I will have like 3-4 weeks left and probably shouldn't be painting at all. She is letting me pick colors, and give input. I will feel better when we finally close on this house and move in so I can make a proper fuss over babies room. :happydance:

Cat: happy you are home at last! DH seems to like me being prego so I get your husbands reaction. :haha:

Todays another slow day. But I got new underwear which is awesome as I apparently don't fit in my old stuff, and I got some new pants the other day so I am in my happy place.


----------



## mama.luv

Ladies, they gave me the breast pump already to try pumping. I tried yesterday but nothing came out. I'm about to try again, I just wanted to shower first cause I felt funky. If I can't pump, then they want to use donor milk which I have never heard of. But when babies are in NICU, they really want to use breastmilk, so they encourage us to pump. This hosp gave me a Mendela double pump rental for 30 days which is cool cause I really want to give my babies breastmilk than formula.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - so your milk came in or they want you to try to pump the colostrum? Also I'm nicu, they will use donor breastmilk if mom can't produce or can't pump. I think that is great. I would donate mine if another mother couldn't and her baby needed it. Keep trying though. 

Asf - I'm so tired feeling, I almost called to re schedule dd's appointment today. I really didn't get good sleep at all. But I didn't cancel. I'm gonna get my butt up and go but once I get home, I'm gonna rest. By that time, OH should be awake.

Atm, I'm looking online to attend a belly dancing class for pregnancy. I want to help my Lil guy turn because he seems to mostly be in breech.


----------



## cat123456

Noriah i love th pic is it ur cat?? Il look in a bit noseyness

well omg!! My oh went to tescos th other week for me and i asked him to grab a curry sauce and didnt realise until tonight he grabbed vindaloo!! Eek neither of us ate too much but jeeeeezzz i dont need to worry about litlun comin early because im not that lucky lol xx


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay so I am about to feed the girls dinner, then I'm off with them to meet a potential babysitter. She seems okay thus far, but of course I need to meet her and check out her house, and also have the girls meet her and see how they interact together. Will be great to have a reliable sitter if it works out though! Maybe it will help to pass the time a bit more quickly if DH and I are able to have an occasional date night together. Wish me luck!


----------



## cat123456

Gd luk hun!!!! We hav my ohs family but we still hav to pay them :/ xx


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

How do you all tell how your baby is sitting? I have no idea how DD is oriented any of the time. And I haven't had DD have any hiccups! I feel like I am missing out.


----------



## wantb502

Mama: holy crap girl! Congrats! They are super precious! 

Rockin: I'd be pissed. That's my room, I won't even let DH adjust things:) 

Cat: just you tube the video of Miley... It's pathetic. Her way of acting out. That's what happens to child stars, they go crazy and don't know how to deal with reality or adulthood. It's sad.

Alchemist: the belly dancing thing sounds fun too! I've been doing the exercises from spinningbabies.com but still he's transverse. It's starting to get me concerned tht I have some weird uterine defect. I need I stop googling. I always tell my patients to never google... Now I'm doing it! Freaks me out! 

Cowgirl: it's hard to tell unless they are sitting transverse. But on the spinningbabies site, there a way to map what you feel to figure out te direction of the baby. Map where the kicks are, butt, and head. It's kind of neat. I don't have a problem knowing he's transverse....it's sadly very obvious. He needs to turn!!!


----------



## luna_19

Cowgirl I think it is hard. I had no clue until I had my scan a few weeks ago then where I was feeling movements made so much sense.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I am never really sure what is a foot or an arm! Let alone finding the head! My little girl is fairly good about being a calm baby. I feel her roll around a lot but she keeps herself pretty calm.


----------



## whittnie117

I only know his position due to hiccups. Before I felt them I knew he was transverse because, well it's just easier to tell at that point. But sometimes I think he is transverse again, but his hiccups are right in my pelvis. He is a contortionist.


----------



## wantb502

Whit: me too! He hiccups 2-3 times and day and its right at the base of my bump. I feel a head and butt, but usually I'm not sure which is which.


----------



## missjenn

Congrats Mama! I'm so glad to hear that the babies are delivered and breathing and gaining weight. That's so strange that the little one is doing better breathing wise. She's a tough little cookie! They both look precious! Sorry to hear you didnt have the best experience with the c-section....sounds frigin creepy to know you were able to feel some of what was going on! I never heard of the donor milk before...that's kinda cool...although I do hope that you are able too...it's the next best after you!

I Hope things continue to progress well for you and your little family!!!

Rockin - I organized the babies room myself too...it was totally my thing to do...I'm sure they were trying to be helpful but sometimes it just doesnt feel that way. If I'm getting it in the butt than you better be too! HAHA!

Ladies - I can't tell what parts are what with my baby...don't know if its his head or bum I am always feeling...all I know is that for the past 3-4 weeks he is crazy active...morning....day and night....!

P.S. At the prenatal class yesterday the nurse told us to stop blowing our money on Bio-Oil and use olive oil instead for stretch marks....she says it's way cheaper and the absolute best thing you can use on stretch marks...so I ran out of bio yesterday and started using the olive oil tonight!


----------



## LoveSanrio

So babysitter meeting went well. She seems to be able to handle the girls well, and they took right to her. Guess we will test the waters and have her watch them here soon. Hiring sitters isn't easy.

I have DH's family too, but they can only handle them for so long. His mom had 2 kids, so she gets overwhelmed with 4. It is easier to just hire someone and pay them to do it.

Last I knew baby was transverse, but I think she may have moved now. It really is hard to tell! I will have another growth scan in a few weeks and I guess I will find out then.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - I was using bio oil too until I discovered it contains bht, a chemical preservative. No way, for me. I don't put that in me nor on me. So I've tossed it...and have since been using hemp seed oil or organic raw virgin coconut oil. Both are extremely healthful for skin. Olive oil is good too but I preserve that for cooking. I might make a concoction of hemp, coconut, and almond oil.


----------



## The Alchemist

Crap, I accidentally clicked post quick reply. 

Anyway, that's what I've been doing to moisturize my skin.


----------



## bb1

Mama-
Congrats on the safe arrival of your beautiful babies. Glad baby girl is now putting weight on. And hopefully your little boy will get the hang of breathing on his own very soon. 
I have heard a lot about donor milk in the US.

I would hate for someone to try to take over doing the nursery for me. Its like the privilege I get for growing him lol. Bit like my MIL trying to get first nurse of bub before me or DH even though I told her I dont want her in the delivery room.

When I had my EMCS with DS I didn't feel anything at all. I had a spinal block. I did get the shakes but that went away before I was even wheeled into recovery.

Had my growth scan yesterday for my uterus measuring 5 weeks ahead. Baby is measuring perfect for dates and estimated to be 4lb 5oz at the moment. I dont know much more until I see the Dr to go over the scan on the 2nd of October. The U/S tech did spend a lot of time looking at the cord and watching the blood flow in the cord but again didnt say anything to me. And it was all going on down around the babys head. Hopefully its just me watching it all too closley. Nervous about my appointment now. Also when he measured my cervix it is still measuring 3cm (at 29 weeks was 4+) so thats good that its starting to get thinner, hopefully gives me a better chance at VBAC if my cervix keeps thinning and eventually opening.


----------



## wantb502

Better late than never... Here is my Sunday Bump day pic. Dave and decided to skip out on our prenatal class (it was the 6 of 7th class) and we took a nice warm bath, spent some quality time together (if you know what I mean), and got some good Asian food. It was absolutely glorious and I definitely was in a better mood at work today because of our much needed QT. 

Sorry the pic is taken so late in the day, after the bath...so have NO makeup on and my hair isn't fixed. Oh well.

Here is a comparison 20 weeks verse 31.
 



Attached Files:







31weeks6_zps28c482e3.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 6









20weeks2_zps0c28b45c.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## whittnie117

bb1, I didn't even know it was possible that you could be so far ahead in measurements of the uterus vs an on target baby. I wonder what mine is measuring at. I've always felt my uterus was a little bigger than average. Is that when they take the tape measure to your stomach or is it measuring through ultrasound? I've not had anyone try to measure me with the tape measure. As for being worried. I would say don't. If there is something wrong, one would assume that they would call you. Keep us updated though!

Want, you look fantastic. I didn't take a picture yesterday, I just forgot. It's so interesting to see the transformation in you and you're STILL looking fabulous and fit, just with a baby belly, lol. Your bump is totally all baby. No doubt about it. :thumbup: You've done a fantastic job at keeping yourself healthy. I wish I had as much discipline. 

I think that would be fun to do. Have us all post a 20 week and a current photo. I just have 18 week and 22 week. I skipped 20 for some reason. :shrug: I'll try to remember to take a photo as soon as I have a day I get dressed to go somewhere, haha. I don't get dressed out of pajamas often. I shower, then put on more pjs. :blush:


----------



## wantb502

I am doing a progression thing on Word...My DH recommended I print it and bring it the baby shower this weekend. I am just winging it...I hope it can print out okay.


----------



## whittnie117

Progression thing?


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin (or anyone interested) - I couldn't find my list of herbs/foods that increase milk supply/quality so I found 2 sites that lists herbs. https:// https://herblore.com/overviews/list-of-galactagogues-herbs-that-increase-breastmilk-production and https:// https://forums.llli.org/showthread.php?100931-quot-Lesser-quot-known-galactagogues

Hope this helps. Well...hope you won't have a problem with production but in case you do, you know what to look for. I recommend to research on the ones you aren't sure or haven't heard of. Some may worsen a condition you have.


----------



## whittnie117

I saw somewhere on here while I was in the first trimester about breastmilk cookies. No not made with breastmilk, lol, but to increase the flow. I wish I could find them now as it would be super handy to be able to make the batter and freeze it for when baby arrives. I just want to help production along.

Also, I am fully interested in any and all links or information anyone wants to throw out there.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - hey I remember about that milk cookie. It's just cookie with oatmeal and I think fennel in it. Both, oats and fennel, increase milk supply. You can make your own and incorporate the fennel or leave it. Or if you want that particular recipe, I think you might be able to find it via google search. 

I'll try to find other sites and share with you ladies.


----------



## missjenn

Want - With that perfect belly I sure hope you are planning to get some maternity pictures done! Your belly is super photo worthy!


----------



## wantb502

Whit: a photo progression my belly of each week so you can see he change.

Missjenn: my cousin is a very talented photographer and she is coming for my baby shower this weekend. I think she will snap a few photos:) I hope!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

So many comments to get through, you ladies were busy!

Want- you look fantastic! And so adorable that you and your hubby had some 'quality' bath time...OH and I did the same thing with the shower Sunday and it was so fantastic and relaxing! Highly recommended lol :haha:

Alchemist- I dont think the link is working!...maybe its me. Has anyone else tried it? I cant get it to work. Thank you though! 

Love- glad the meeting with the new babysitter went well :)

bb-I dont know much about the cervix measuring ahead of baby...how does that work??

34 weeks today! I cant believe it! Its getting so close and Im getting nervous lol. I got outside and hobbled around for about half an hour, it was nice to get walking but I swear this relaxin hormone garbage is really messing with me. The arches of my feet hurt! The doctor just told me to wrap them....so I look like a weirdo with my feet wrapped up, but it helps a lot and lets me walk still, which is good. Ill try and take a picture this afternoon. Im getting lazy with them, which is bad I know. 

So my new thing is a nursing bra....theyve got some at Target and some more pricey ones at BabiesRUs. Any suggestions?


----------



## cat123456

Busy busy i never no how to remember what everyones said.. Im soo mega jelous of your bump!! I wluldnt post one of me im far too wobbly after my two previous babies and comfort eating. Im losing weight in my face and everywhere but my belly wont tone underneath arghh lol x


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

cat123456 said:


> Busy busy i never no how to remember what everyones said.. Im soo mega jelous of your bump!! I wluldnt post one of me im far too wobbly after my two previous babies and comfort eating. Im losing weight in my face and everywhere but my belly wont tone underneath arghh lol x

You dont have to post a pic if you dont want, but we're so non judgemental! Im a heffer, Ive gained 70lbs since I got pregnant lol, but...I love my bump so I just keep showing everyone :)


----------



## luna_19

rockin I picked up what I would consider a moderately priced nursing bra the other day ($30) but I'm mainly going to go with nursing tanks because I've read they're great for wearing under your top so if you're nursing in public you just pull your top up and unclip the flap on the tank and you're still mostly covered :thumbup:

oh and here's my 33 week pic :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

So frustrated today. My 6 year old came home from school COVERED in mosquito bites today. She had over 15 on her arms alone. They are so awful looking! I know she got them while at recess, and needless to say, I am not happy about it. I get it happens, she is outside... but not so much as a phone call or a note to let me know about it?! I had to write a note to her teacher telling her that she is not to be outside tomorrow or Thursday because the last thing she needs is even more on top of what she already has. They are so bad I will have to give her Benadryl. I'm just pissed about it. If I was a teacher I would call their parent just to let them know about it as I don't think it is right to send them home like that without so much as a warning.

Secondly, I feel like this baby is trying to claw her way out of my vag. It is so incredibly uncomfortable! My poor cervix :nope:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Love- I agree, stuff happens when theyre outside, but a call or note wouldve been nice. I wouldnt have been happy either.

Luna- thanks for the input. I picked up some at Target that look like sports bras (for around the house) and one where the cup comes down. They were both on clearance and about $12 a piece, so not bad. I guess my biggest concern is....Im not sure how much (if any) bigger my boobs will be getting. Ive ready that they can increase a cup size once the milk comes in.

What do you ladies that are already moms think?

Thanks :)


----------



## whittnie117

Love, I'd be pissed too. I think that if something happens, even if it's a bunch of mosquito bites that the school should call you. I mean if there are THAT many, the teacher should have at least sent her to the nurse to get calomine (I don't know how to spell that) lotion on it. In which case the nurse would call you to ask prior to administering anything. Where do you live, because that is a LOT of mosquito bites for one recess. 
I hope your baby settles down in there so you feel better. My new thing is my hips and outside of my thighs/hip area and around my back. Oh my gosh they hurt so much. It started yesterday. It isn't the same as sciatica. Pregnancy kinda sucks for me. At least I get a beautiful precious baby boy at the end of it and then I'll probably be like, "I'd do it all again." lol


----------



## whittnie117

Oh also Rockin, 

There is not much you can tell right now about how much your breasts might get bigger. They might just get fuller, or grow a cup or two, or even get bigger for a few weeks then shrink back down. There are a lot of scenarios that I have read about. I just figure mine are going to get bigger, I mean, they are already in a size I. As long as my milk comes in, I suppose. 

I've bought two bras that were on sale for 12 dollars. One is alright, but the other digs into my skin and is far too tight. Same brand and size too. Weird. I'd say to test the ones you have now out. Just to be sure you have no weird issues with them. 

I am going to get one or two expensive bras because I'm a bigger woman and I want something that is not only going to work, but is going to fit well too and be comfortable. Then I am going to buy at least two sleeper nursing bras. I'm hoping to find those much cheaper. I somehow need to find a 5x because apparently a 3x and 4x both fit around, but don't fit these ginormous boobs. :dohh:

At what point does breast growth become ridiculous? I think it was 3 sizes ago for me.

OH and the have nursing bras on sale at Zulily all the time and right now too! I am going to get two there and see if they fit. Here's the link. Maybe you ladies can get something for less :) 

https://www.zulily.com/e/pack-your-hospital-bag-collection-50283.html?ref=sba_atb


----------



## The Alchemist

Love - I'd be pissed too! I agree with Whittnie. That teacher should have sent her to the school nurse to get checked/treated. And then notify you. Sometimes, I don't know what goes in their mind. 

Rockin - I tried the link and it works for me, but I'm using my mobile phone. Idk...I'll recheck or find another. On the bras and boob size, yes, some ladies' boobs do grow more once milk comes. You can try with what you have already and if it doesn't fit later, you'd know where to go at least. I have both the sport kind and the snap off kind. I like the sport kind better for the comfort. I don't bf in public as I will be home mostly anyway.

Whittnie - I feel you on the pains and discomforts! It makes me hate pregnancy! I'm awful sounding just admitting that lol. 

Asf - I had noticed earlier that my discharge is milky green? Yuck, sorry tmi. I sent an email to my OB. Just waiting to hear back. Itchy sometimes. Sigh...other than that, I've been preparing for that day contraction-wise by drinking 2-3 cups of raspberry leaf tea. Anybody else drinking it?


----------



## missjenn

I Am hoping that my boobs DO NOT grow anymore when the milk comes in! I don't need anymore stretch marks on them and they are big enough!!

I definitely have to go get two breast feeding bras for sure....there is a sale at sears I guess so I better get my butt there soon! 

Mosquito bites drive me freaking bonkers so 15 bumps without a call would irritate me too....because your little one would be super itchy and uncomfortable!

Alchemist - I had some egg white greenish today....a couple times...


----------



## missjenn

35 Weeks Today! Or am I 37 weeks like the ultra sound tech said....will know soon enough!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3749.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3751.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## whittnie117

MissJenn, you look radiant. And always so fashionable. I wish I could walk in my boots, lol. I topple over now. 

Also ladies. in addition to the nursing bra/clothing sale going on at Zulily, today is a woot off day at kids.woot.com. If you don't know what that is, woot.com is a flash sale website. They have one really good deal per day. Woot offs are when they take items and put them up one at a time and only have a very limited supply. Then once it sells out, they put another one up right after. I've seen a couple of good deals on there for infant time, but keep in mind that shipping is 5 dollars everytime you order. I've just been waiting for that one great deal I can't pass up. That is where I got my 20 dollar bouncer (so did Mama) and my 25 dollar play mat activity center.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - you look fab and love that outfit. As for the discharge, does it bother you? Any itch? Sorry tmi/personal q. I just checked mine and it's not green anymore. I guess it's normal. I just don't want it to be a sign of something bad going in inside. 

Gosh, most of you are so near your due date. I feel like you ladies will have your lo's and I'll be left here all by my lonely self lol.

Mama - hope your twins are still doing fine. How's your pumping coming along?


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks ladies. Glad to know I am not just an overbearing mother. If you could have seen them! They were so irritated when she came home that they were raised and WHITE! My poor girl. I got her in the shower, and the warm water helped her. I just gave her some Benadryl too, so that should help her to sleep.

I wrote her teacher a note and told her that she is to be kept inside during recess tomorrow and the next day, and that although I understand she has a lot of students to care for, when something like that happens I am to be notified about it. I also called my MIL who has been a teacher for 35 years. She used to teach the special needs classes, but as she got older she started teaching 5th grade. I explained the situation to her, and she agrees with me. She wasn't happy about it either.

Anyhow, I live in NC, and since we haven't had a decent winter here in 3 years the bugs are awful outside!


On a brighter note, I'm 30 weeks today!! Feels like a pretty big milestone to me. Not much longer now! I need to take some bump pics too, especially since this is my last pregnancy! You ladies look awesome in yours!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh gosh...I'm having bouts of emotions right now. I was fine earlier today. See...OH is a car fanatic, a gear/motor head. He has a mustang. Did some work to it. And I'm feeling resentment towards him. Now, he makes great $. But he also has lots of debts. His car hobby has in the past eaten a great chunk of $. Okay now, we're on to a 2nd kid and I'm wondering if he's going to keep doing this. I mean, I've been to the car meets and there are old men there too so you bet, it's all ages there. But he complains about $ sometimes. But here's where this is getting me emotional. I was wondering if he even has $ saved to marry me :( we've spoken about marriage. He said he wants to, he will, but I'm sitting here wondering, okay....how? This car hobby is pretty damn expensive! Yet, we go grocery shopping and he worries about the price of yogurt? I know I'm being emotional but this is all true and it's sad. And i think I just need a hug. I think also it's because one by one, our friends are getting married. His cousin just told him she just got engaged. This sucks, I hate pregnancy.


----------



## wantb502

ROckin: I totally talked about nursing bras for about 30 minutes today with my co-worker who is like my work mom. I am having such a hard time right now because my tits are HUGE! I am currently wearing a 34 G and I am once again busting out of that! I am sick of spending so much money on my boobs when I know they are just going to deflate once I stop breast feeding. BLAHH! I had gotten a few nursing/sleep bras from Target but they make my boobs sag SOOO much. My tits are sagging so much they rest directly on my bump and I look like an old man with a beer belly, not a cute pregnant lady. The underwire in the one bra that does fit cuts into me so much I have to undo it at work sometimes!

I just bought a couple online (amazon and Zuilly) hopefully they work for the long haul...damn pregnancy boobs. 

Alchemist: I would be upset too. Dave and I dated for 7 years before we got engaged and lived together for 4. I talked about marriage over and over with him. Not sure what took him so damn long it was very sad for me. SO I feel you completely. Its like "What the hell is wrong?" "Is he waiting for something better" I want you to know that there is nothing wrong and there is NO ONE better than you for him. Guys just suck. I am sending you hugs.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Rockin - is it bad that I have just given up on pulling my boobs up at this stage and I just let them sit where they want because it is comfortable? I just hate ones with underwires that hurt!!

Alchemist - my father is a complete motor head (Like he owns 22 cars/trucks some are just for parts but still) I know how much that can take over a life. DH pissed me off yesterday because we emptied our bank account to pay off a 401K loan that we have out under his 401K. We are taking out another loan to cover when I am off and consolidate some of our bills. 

He had the NERVE to tell me last night that if I really thought about it, it was his money and he would do whatever he wanted with it. I seriously almost threw a plate at him. Yes he makes a little more an hour then I do and he is going to make more when I take time off for the baby BUT THIS WAS HIS WANT. HE came to me last year and he was sure it was time for us to start having kids. I was NOT on board at first. 

I could have KILLED him. He is always nit picking my hobby expenses but we have dropped $1000 into his saltwater tank in the past 3 months not to mention his hunting, fishing, etc that we pay for. MEN!


----------



## wantb502

Id say I'm pretty lucky in the DH spending department. He rarely Spends money on Anything but necessary items. I'm the spender:) he doesn't complain too much and I suppose I don't go overboard. We are actually both real tight asses in spending... Probably why we will have our house paid off by next summer (it will be a three year mortgage) kind of silly... We should have probably been saving that money for something else like a COLLEGE fund!


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - thanks for the hug! I do feel a little better now. That's actually good of the both of you to watch what you spend on. I wished my OH wouldn't out his "passion", so he says, first. 

Cowgirl - wow, my OH has said that to me too, that it's his money ultimately and he will do what he wants with it. It was in the past though. Right after he had said that, he coldly said that once I make my own money, then I can talk. I was hurt and pissed. 

To me, the thing is that once you're in a relationship, and especially when you have kids, it's not "my money" its ours. You share a life together. But men seem to be like this. They have too much pride. Sometimes, I do feel like why am I with him? It's a long story sorta. Oy vay...men, indeed.


----------



## Nariah01

cat123456 said:


> Noriah i love th pic is it ur cat?? Il look in a bit noseyness
> 
> well omg!! My oh went to tescos th other week for me and i asked him to grab a curry sauce and didnt realise until tonight he grabbed vindaloo!! Eek neither of us ate too much but jeeeeezzz i dont need to worry about litlun comin early because im not that lucky lol xx

Actually no it is not, just a picture I had on my computer. My kitty is less grumpy looking. :haha:


----------



## bb1

Rockin- Its not my cervix measuring ahead, sorry if I have confused everyone. My cervix is starting to thin down from my last scan, I am hoping its a good sign that I may get my VBAC. 
Baby is measuring right on target but my belly is measuring ahead. It may be second pregnancy with looser muscles or that I have too much fluid. I am not sure myself until I see the Dr again on the 2nd Oct.

When my milk came in with DS it was on day 3 and I am a heavy chested girl and they are heavy so they normally sag a bit but when my milk came in it looked like I had giant fake puppies lol. I didnt need a bra for them to stay perky.BUT they didnt go up a cup size at all the entire pregnancy. This time I have gone up 2 sizes. I did get the nursing singlets for the reason of hiding myself but after having a c-section I found it very hard to wriggle into them lol. Raising my arms above my head for about a week hurt lots. 

I have also been having lots of BH's. on my way home from Drs last visit (3.5hr car ride) I wasnt drinking enough and they did become regular and a bit painful. I was having 7-8 an hour. I stopped at the nearest gas station and got 2 big bottles of water and chugged them. they did stop after a couple of hours. 

DH has been really good about money this time. He has "grown up" a lot since having DS. he still wants what he wants but now he will save a little bit each week to go towards it instead of taking a big chunk of money in one go. 

I have the nursery all done and clothes packed away. I will have to wash them but waiting a bit longer for that. Also I should probably start thinking about packing my hospital bag.... I guess I could do babys bag up as I wont be needing to take stuff from that once its packed. 

Having a few pains the last few days inside my foof. I have read its baby pushing down onto the cervix. Not sure as I never had this with DS. My mucus has increased again but its still just creamy. 

Goodluck Missjen- if you really are 37 weeks you could be meeting baby very soon. 

Mama- thinking of you and your babies.


----------



## cat123456

Omg so many posts!
Missjen u look amazing wish i could wear my boots 

noriah its still a very cute cat

love- im glad u said something my first is at nursery and she had a bump but luckily they told me when i got there x

AFM: my dog had to b put to sleep today due to health issues so im mega upset about that. And baby boy is drivin me insane it doesnt matter what side i lay on hes there lol!! I sit up and he pushes out under ny ribs a few times my partner has to literally dig him out and manouver him to a comfyer position i think hes literally bruised my ribs lol xx


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Missjenn - you look fab and love that outfit. As for the discharge, does it bother you? Any itch? Sorry tmi/personal q. I just checked mine and it's not green anymore. I guess it's normal. I just don't want it to be a sign of something bad going in inside.
> 
> Gosh, most of you are so near your due date. I feel like you ladies will have your lo's and I'll be left here all by my lonely self lol.
> 
> Mama - hope your twins are still doing fine. How's your pumping coming along?

Thanks for the nice comments!

Its gone today, but it comes and goes. No weird smell and no itch so I dont worry about it!

Also, how long have you been with your man? Some guys are so weird about marriage! My husband was too but for good reason...he was married before...but we have such an amazing relationship that he had a glimpse of what marriage could really be like and they arent all bad!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for the advice on the bras ladies, its very helpful.

Jenn- you look fantastic. I cannot believe you can walk around in boots! And 35...or 37 weeks! Youre getting so close, its crazy!

Want-Congrats on almost having your house paid off, thats fantastic! OH and I are not big spenders either. We had a ton of money saved to buy a house and then I got pregnant a lot faster than we were anticipating lol so we're renting for a bit. Its hard to not eat into our savings, but we're doing pretty well. 

Alchemist-at least your OH has talked about marriage with you. Mine doesnt ever want to get married. He doesnt see the point. So, no white dress for me. Sometimes it bothers me and other times it doesnt :shrug:

bb- thanks for the explanation. I think I read it wrong. I meant your uterus was measuring big. My doc doesnt tell me much about measurements. The only thing Ive heard so far was from the ultrasound tech at 28 weeks saying baby was chubby and around 4lbs!!! YIKES

Cowgirl- My OH never says anything like that unless I bring it up. I wanted to stay home a bit longer than 6 weeks...we had a pretty big fight about it and finally after hours of arguing he threw the 'ITS MY MONEY' at me. I cried and eventually we talked it out, but...it still sucks to hear. I like to think we're in a partnership....dumb men

Love- congrats on 30 weeks!! It is a big deal. We're almost done!

AFM- I've been having some bump pain. Dont think its BH, more like shooting pain at the bottom of my bump near my pelvis and on the bottom sides of my bump. Im really hoping this is normal. If I shift in bed, it hurts so badly it will wake me up. Have I just been lucky up until now to not having anything like this, or should I call the doctor? It doesnt happen all the time, but its become much more frequent in the last week. :(


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: I get horrible pain at night too, it's when LO is shifting and going transverse and stretching fully out. I feel like my insides are going to rip out. It make me confused because it happens when I'm sleeping so I wake up disoriented.

I've been super uncomfortable the last couple of days I decided to buy maternity scrubs, wear my undies with the lace waist band, and I'm wearing my nursing bra today:)


----------



## whittnie117

Wow! I don't get how your guy's men could say stuff like that. When we got married I think my OH had a tough time adjusting to the whole 'our money' thing, but we soon got a joint account and I think it passed. He never said anything about it though, it was just a feeling I had. Now it definitely is 'our' money and he is the only one working right now. I never have to worry about what I take or spend unless it's on something REALLY dumb. If I make a random purchase, I just tell him, but normal purchases and I say nothing. 

I have been uncomfortable at night as well and increasingly so. A lot of pain in my outer hip area and lower back (in addition to the sciatica pain that goes to my ankles). I am getting so uncomfortable that I can't sleep well anymore. I stay up for hours at night.And at this point, little boy never stops moving. I don't know what he is doing in there, but momma needs to sleep. 

Cat, I am sorry to read about your dog. Hopefully he is better off due to those medical problems. We had a cat with medical problems and we let him pass naturally, but it was tough. 

As for getting married. By a year of dating I was all over the marriage talk, lol. I was really young so I didn't quite understand the full scope of actually getting married and processes men need to go through. At almost exactly the two year mark he proposed and we got married a week later. Weird, I know, but there were circumstances (not pregnancy obviously). I have a friend who has been with her boyfriend for over ten years living together and three kids. It's also that guy that doesn't want to get married and my friend has just accepted it. I don't think I'll ever get that. Especially for insurance purposes and certain legality reasons. Hopefully those of you who want to get married get your wish in the future.


----------



## luna_19

I've been with my hubby for almost 16 years and we aren't married because it's not important to either of us :shrug: things are different in Canada though and we have all the same rights as a married couple anyways.


----------



## missjenn

I am uncomfortable all the time...sleeping and awake...but its really difficult to find a comfortable sleeping position now. The only time I feel comfortable is when I am outside exercising....oddly enough.

Ha, my boobs sit on my belly too....to the side...gawd...I'm predicting a boob job in the future...I better start saving...my friend just had one and it was 9000....geez!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## whittnie117

I am so scared of a boob job. My friend had one and hers look HORRIBLE. The most I was thinking is after kids getting a breast lift. I plan to lose weight after this baby so that any future pregnancies I won't have all these issues. But losing the weight means I'll need some kind of lift in the future, lol.


Also, YAY. I just bought two sheets a bed skirt, sleepsack, and swaddle sack for 24.99 which is an alright price, but I added on 5 pairs of little boy shorts for 99 cents each and last night I got a Pampers Natural Stages Big Kids set for 9.99. 8 stages bottles with handles with nipples and sippy tops. That was a good deal IMO. I've seen them for sale in the stores for 39.99 for only 6 of them. Slowly ticking down the last things we need for the baby.


----------



## missjenn

Those are great deals!!!

My friends boob job looks fantastic!

I wish I would just need a lift....but I lost alot of weight back in highschool so my boobs already had sag from then...stretch marks....etc...so I would need a lift and a fill probably...although I wish I could just get a reduction as it would probably be covered since I have scoliosis of the spine....I just have a tiny curve in mine though.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Pretty sure my bump hasn't dropped it seems early for that but I feel like stuffs just going to start falling out there's so much pressure

Here's my 34 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## missjenn

Love the bump!

When is baby supposed to drop anyway? I haven't noticed that change yet either.


----------



## The Alchemist

I was contemplating boob job too but I'll see how they are after I stop bf. I'm a small girl and small boobs sometimes they look all sad and funny and depressing looking...like deflated looking after kids/bf. So yeah...lol. If that happens, I would fill them to perk it up. 

Rock - beautiful bump. Mine hasn't dropped...i don't think? Lol i should know, but even last pregnancy, I didn't know...so...if anyone knows, do tell!


----------



## missjenn

Your boobs look awesome from what I can see  haha

Should I be leaking colostrum or something at this point?


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - some women leak colostrum at this point, some don't. But it's not something you should be looking out for. And it doesn't mean anything bad if you don't.


----------



## missjenn

okay good, thanks!


----------



## luna_19

You look great rockin :)

I think most people drop between 34 and 38 weeks, I'm really looking forward to jot feeling like my entire digestive system is up in my chest! :haha:

All the bf books I've read say even if your boobs don't leak you can still bf. So far I get occasional really small amount of dried stuff on my nips but no actual leaking that I can see.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh I have those dried things on my nipples. It's been there ever since 1st tri. They're yucky after they accumulate and I gotta pick them off.


----------



## whittnie117

Ugh leaking. I soak shirts near the nipples sometimes. I've been leaking since 16 weeks, but it was much less then, just a little clear liquid coming out. Now it's yellow/clear and comes out in squirts. It's a lot more on the left side. It's awful, but I just take it as a sign that they're doing what they need to do to better prepare my massive honkers to breast feed when baby is here. 

My mom decided yesterday that she wants to throw me a baby shower. I was like, "It's almost time for baby to be here." I don't know if I'll be able to handle a baby shower near my due date. I wasn't expecting one at all due to not having many friends and my family is small and estranged. Apparently those people want to come. It will be interesting to say the least. Hopefully this baby is what brings the family back together. 

So, I made a registry of things at my mom's request. Do you think 35 items is too many things to ask for? It's quite a few toys (because we don't have any yet), and random things that we need. And then diapers and wipes are on the list. We already have all the clothes we need and all the big ticket items. :shrug: I never know what to ask for because I am so used to providing things for myself. Or rather OH providing it for me, lol.


----------



## bb1

my bump dropped at 30 weeks. he does still occasionally push up into my ribs not not often now. Its very different from last time as DS was transverse so I didnt really get anything up high.
STarted getting lots and lots of pressure yesterday and I keep feeling like I need to pee but when I go next to nothing is coming out. Also starting loosing little bit of yellowish/greenish mucus today. mixed in with the regular creamy white stuff. 

Also I like to sleep in only undies as shirts or bra get me tangled because I move so much. I am having to wash our sheets every other day because of milk leakage on the sheets. DH now has "evidence" he calls it that I do indeed sleep more on his side than mine lol. 

Starting to get hot here now and my feet and hands are swelling everyday. But they are going down overnight so thats good. 

Question about breastfeeding for mums with bigger breasts or even smaller women who can help. With DS I tried to BF but but breats are so heavy and my nipples are downward pointing. So I was having to hind of hold my boob up as not to have boob skin squishing up at his nose. (making sure he could still breathe) So my question is how do you think i could do it? I have heard of rolling up a wash cloth and sitting it under the breast to help keep it that bit better lifted. any other suggestions apart from laying down as I cant do that.


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> Ugh leaking. I soak shirts near the nipples sometimes. I've been leaking since 16 weeks, but it was much less then, just a little clear liquid coming out. Now it's yellow/clear and comes out in squirts. It's a lot more on the left side. It's awful, but I just take it as a sign that they're doing what they need to do to better prepare my massive honkers to breast feed when baby is here.
> 
> My mom decided yesterday that she wants to throw me a baby shower. I was like, "It's almost time for baby to be here." I don't know if I'll be able to handle a baby shower near my due date. I wasn't expecting one at all due to not having many friends and my family is small and estranged. Apparently those people want to come. It will be interesting to say the least. Hopefully this baby is what brings the family back together.
> 
> So, I made a registry of things at my mom's request. Do you think 35 items is too many things to ask for? It's quite a few toys (because we don't have any yet), and random things that we need. And then diapers and wipes are on the list. We already have all the clothes we need and all the big ticket items. :shrug: I never know what to ask for because I am so used to providing things for myself. Or rather OH providing it for me, lol.

My husbands mother is throwing us a baby shower this Saturday. Like you, we have so much clothes we don't know what to do with them...so I am really hoping we dont get any more. We have all the big tickets items as well...we bought the crib and stroller/car seat set...my parents pretty much bought us all the other big ticket stuff at a sale...they were so helpful with this baby its out of this world!

The more items to pick from the better!

Lots of big boobs on this thread haha!


----------



## missjenn

bb1 said:


> my bump dropped at 30 weeks. he does still occasionally push up into my ribs not not often now. Its very different from last time as DS was transverse so I didnt really get anything up high.
> STarted getting lots and lots of pressure yesterday and I keep feeling like I need to pee but when I go next to nothing is coming out. Also starting loosing little bit of yellowish/greenish mucus today. mixed in with the regular creamy white stuff.
> 
> Also I like to sleep in only undies as shirts or bra get me tangled because I move so much. I am having to wash our sheets every other day because of milk leakage on the sheets. DH now has "evidence" he calls it that I do indeed sleep more on his side than mine lol.
> 
> Starting to get hot here now and my feet and hands are swelling everyday. But they are going down overnight so thats good.
> 
> Question about breastfeeding for mums with bigger breasts or even smaller women who can help. With DS I tried to BF but but breats are so heavy and my nipples are downward pointing. So I was having to hind of hold my boob up as not to have boob skin squishing up at his nose. (making sure he could still breathe) So my question is how do you think i could do it? I have heard of rolling up a wash cloth and sitting it under the breast to help keep it that bit better lifted. any other suggestions apart from laying down as I cant do that.


I can't help with your question as this is my first but maybe you can help me? Did you have a difficult time getting your first to latch on or did it just work right away? How soon do you have to pump?

I find I only get the swelling in my fingers now and only if there is a change in temperature. 

I get tangled in my t-shirts all the time too! I should just go to bed panty style.


----------



## wantb502

I haven't started leaking yet. I will be pissed if these girls don't do what they are suppose to do since they've gotten so big! I'm worried because I had nipple rings for 5 years (8 years ago). 

Whit: 35 items is not much! I have over 120 on my registry. That way people can choose how much they want to spend. I put everything from cabinet locks to baby wipes, to a trash can on there! Lots of options and a big price range. I didn't have much but most people have already purchased the big items off the registry like the mattress, car seat stroller, moby, and car seat base. I even registered for hand sanitizer:) I put so much on there because I got yelled at by my moms best friend for not putting enough on my wedding registry!


----------



## wantb502

As for boob jobs... I know that is in my future. I already told DH it would be happening:) my mom did a reduction and tummy tuck for her 50th b day. She said it was the best thing she ever did. She's super happy with the outcome and no longer has boobs that look like socks hanging to her belly button.


----------



## bb1

Miss Jenn- He did latch ok straight away but I had help from the midwife. My milk came in day 3 but by day 7-8 I had nothing. But that was because of my PCOS. So I didnt get to pump.


----------



## The Alchemist

I always hear women say their milk comes in at day 3, but mine came in day 5 or 6. I don't know why? At that time, I felt like a failure to my child because she would cry hysterically, like she was famished. Felt so bad during those 5-6 days. Once they did came in, it wasn't even engorged and painful like women say. And wasn't much either. I guess my milk at that time took a slow progress. When I was pumping, I would pump only 4 oz each boob. My friend who at that time was pumping 12 oz each side. I seriously was so depressed back then, thinking I couldn't even make much milk for my baby. I had to supplement with formula because she would always want to feed every 45min to an hour. I wasn't getting any rest or sleep at all. I seriously hope your ladies won't have any problems at all with milk. It was hell for the first 3 months. 

Anyway, I'm skipping this week's bump pic. Nothing has changed. I'll take one next Sunday.


----------



## cat123456

I always wanted to bf but with my first was sooo painful i just couldnt i leakd quite a bit and my second girly was born with teeth!! So bugger that lol i didnt even leak with her im hoping third time lucky!!

Afm i am probably going to hav to go bak to hospital today as the pain relief just is not working at all!!! Doing my head in :( xx


----------



## berniegroves

BB1 - I had exactly the same issue with breastfeeding. I had to use one hand to hold the baby and one to hold my boob! I never found a way around it and I breastfed for ten months. As the baby gets older they have more control so they can re position themselves slightly etc so it's not such an issue. But I still had to hold my boob for a whole at the start of each feed. 
The easiest position I found was the football hold. Really easy when at home, but pretty impossible when you're out. 

Jenn - I didn't leak at all during my first pregnancy but I breastfed successfully for 10 months. So don't worry about that. Just make the most of non leaky boobs!!

I've told DH that if I end up with supper saggy boobs or a flap of skin on my tummy that I will be having surgery to fix it. He didn't argue, but I don't think he'd be particularly pleased if it came down to it as its a lot of money. But it's okay for them as their bodies don't change at all. 

DH and I were together for 5.5 years by the time he proposed. It was important to me that we get married, so it would have been a big issue for me if he had said he never wanted to get married. My dad won't marry his girlfriend, they've been together 20 years almost. And it is such a huge issue in their relationship!! 
But it isn't important to everyone.
I hope any of you ladies who want to get married have the chance to. 

I think pain at night is normal for most women. I had it really badly with DD. i have it this time but its not as bad. I get really sharp pain at the bottom of my bump when I try to turn over in bed. 

I'm seeing my midwife today so will hopefully find out what position the baby is in. 
I've gained so much weight recently!!! :-( I'm up to 29lbs now. I have a little over 5 weeks left so am hoping I can get the weight gain under control! 
I just have to stop eating chocolate!!! 

Those with children already - are you buying your children gifts from the new baby to soften the transition? We're going to do this but I'm just trying to decide what to get. We had bought DD a trike. But now I'm thinking its not the best gift as for her to use it we would need to go outside with her, and may not get a lot of chance to do that initially with a new baby.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I would LOOOOVE a boob lift or a tummy tuck. OH and I had talked about getting me a tummy tuck before I got pregnant because I have a lot of loose skin from all the weight Id lost prior to becoming pregnant. And my boobs have always been a bit bigger (although not as big as some of you) so when I lost weight they just sagged. Im sure thats what theyll do after BF. I also never thought of them being too big and smothering the baby!! This BF thing is getting really complicated.

Im not leaking anything either....in fact, if I hadnt gained so much weight Im not sure my boobs wouldve gotten any bigger, I was a 36C before I got pregnant and now Im a 40DD...but Im pretty sure its fat. The only change Ive seen in them is color. And not the color of my nipples, but of my actual boobs....they look reddish/purple. Hopefully thats normal, lol. 

Alchemist- when your milk wasnt coming in you used formula? and then were able to bf? Thats encouraging, most everything about bf Ive read says its hard to do it that way, but the one thing Im learning is that women end up figuring it out. Im terrified of having a rough couple of weeks and then having to go back to work and not enjoying the baby :(

Whitt- I wouldnt worry about the registry. 35 things is def not too many. OH and I had about 100 on ours and people are going to buy what they want (usually clothes) anyway. We have so many clothes its literally unbelievable. I have no idea what to do with them all. 

Cat- hope you feel better soon. Keep us updated :hugs:

I know I havent dropped and I have this awful feeling that Im in this for the long haul 40+ weeks lol. Im not losing my plug, no BH, nothing. It sucks because Ive become SO uncomfortable this last week. Everytime baby moves I feel like I got sideswiped. I keep waking up at night and I know thats what it is. My mom and sister were both late with their babies, so, I should probably just settle in for another 6 weeks :growlmad:


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - no, i supplemented after. The 5-6 days, I feed her colostrum as its supposed to be enough for them as their tummy is very tiny. Just a few drops is enough. That was what the lactation consultant told me back then.


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin, I thought it was normal not to drop until later? I've seen quite a few women post on here that they are dropping around 36/37 weeks? Is that normal? Or should we be dropping earlier? Also, not losing plug is no indicator. Plug just can grow back. I think I've lost some twice, but I'm not worried about it. It's gross looking, but no blood or anything. I got woken up a few times last night because of baby moving. I'm not sure how he was last night, but when I woke up I have some serious right hip pain issues. 

Bernie, don't worry about that weight gain. It's normal to gain 25-35 pounds in pregnancy and it's not your first. It IS my first and I've gained at least 29. I'll find out more accurately next week at my appointment. I don't even check at home anymore because that scale tells me different things. I have been eating a LOT better the last two weeks. I still eat whatever I want, but low in sodium. Which means I am eating at home every day now. OH made a zucchini cake from scratch for me, so I've been digging into that. So good. So, not good for me, but still delicious and low in sodium too. Good luck at your appointment!

Cat, I would be horrified, HORRIFIED if my baby came out with teeth and I wanted to breast feed. :shock: 
As for your head. I hope that you get relief soon. Hopefully the doctors can do SOMETHING for you. :hugs:

Thanks for the replies on the whole registry thing. I always feel weird asking or supplying a list for anything. I hope I don't get any more clothes, lol. I have so many clothes that I think I have far TOO many. There is not a single clothing item on that list. Hopefully, if anyone does buy anything they just go off the list. I know that is near impossible though. 

As for boobs smothering baby. I never even thought about that possibility. I have HUGE boobs now. Ridiculous ones. It's funny when OH says, "BOOBIES" in a weird voice every time he sees them out because they are just that massive. I went from 42 DDD to a 46 I so far. I'm kind of scared to gain another size or two. I can't even find bras in my size. :dohh: I am just sitting here imagining my boob smothering the baby now. One more thing to worry about.


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - your boobs could look reddish/purple because of all the extra blood flow. My veins have gone crazy!! 
Also with the BF, we gave DD her first bottle when she was 3 days old, my milk wasn't fully in and she was stressing! And I was crying! Lol! We continued to give her maybe 1 or 2 bottles a day for a few weeks. It gradually declined and by the time she was 9 weeks old we were exclusively breastfeeding. Early on the midwives told me not to give her bottles etc and basically said i was setting myself up for failure. But it worked for us. And honestly I needed a couple if breaks from feeding in those first 8 weeks or so. 
Just go into it open minded and see what happens. BF might work straight away for you or it might take a bit more perseverance. Just see what happens when you're at that stage. 

Whit - I agree that we probably shouldn't be dropping yet. In an ideal world you don't want your baby to arrive until at least 37 weeks. I think most women drop around that time. 

Cat - I'm sure this baby won't have teeth when they're born. It's so rare you'd be extremely unlucky for it to happen twice.  my DD got her bottom two teeth through when she was 4 months which was a shock, but it didn't effect breastfeeding at all. As her tongue covered the teeth when she was latched on. When we stopped breastfeeding at 10 months she had 6 teeth. But even then I think she only bit me on 2 occasions (ouch!!) 

Hope all you ladies are enjoying your baby showers when you are having them. Am so jealous!! Lol! 

My midwife appointment was good, all measuring okay and baby is head down!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Whit - 35 is not that many! I registered at 3 places and we tried to pick 30 some at each place so that people would have options . . . . NO ONE bought ANYTHING off the registry. The good thing about it was that I thought about all the things I "want" and now I am able to pick out what we can't do without.

No Boob leakage over here! I haven't thought about smothering DD with my boobs. I was anywhere from a 36 DD - 36 G depending on who measures you BEFORE I got pregnant. I haven't bothered going out to by new bra's yet. I have just been stuffing them in the same old bras.

Um either little Kaylee turned this morning or she is using her feet to just push really hard downward this morning. I am quite uncomfortable this morning.


----------



## wantb502

As for he registry... People have been buying off mine but also buying other things too. Someone bought a nursing pillow and pink shoes! I'm have a boy and I already have a nursing pillow... That's why I didn't register for it! I wish people would buy from the registry or something unique. There's a reason I didn't put certain things on there... Because I have them already. I will just return and get what I need... But really?!?! Pink shoes????


----------



## missjenn

Rockin, I'm totally with you....I am ready to go now! But I also have a feeling I am going to be on time or late :-(. I would totally love to go two weeks early!

My boob color has changed too...but mostly the brown has basically run through the boob...if that makes sense.

I have a ton of veins going on two....you can't see them in any of my belly pictures...but holy frig...in person...there are a ton and they stand out big time!

Thanks to everyone for responding on the "dropped" and the "BF" topic. I keep looking for signs of being close but like Rockin...I am not noticing any...damit!

I sure wish you guys had maternity leave like we do in Canada, I feel terrible that you wont have a year with the baby. I could not imagine!


----------



## whittnie117

Ahhhhh! This pain in my hip. This started a few days ago. Right now it's in my right outer hip, thigh and comes to my back. it's different than Sciatic pain. That I know what it feels like and it's much different and in a different place. When I walk now I feel like inner thigh, up in the pubic bone feel like they may fall to pieces. My lower back, very low feels terrible when I move too. 

Anyone going through this? If so, what can I do to help it a little? I use heat sometimes, but then get too hot. Tylenol doesn't do anything.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - I know, you guys are pretty lucky over there. One whole year! I'll be a sahm for a few months after baby is born, then I plan on continuing education in the nursing field. Dunno how that will be with two kids and trying to study. Yikes!

Whittnie - that's me exactly! Does yours also crack and grind? It hurts in any position too :( nothing I do or take helps. Doctor told me I'm just one of the few unlucky ladies to be plagued with high levels of relaxin hormone. Plus, my boy is really low, I feel him. When I go to pee, just very little comes out and theres lots of pressure, feels like my vagina and anus is gonna fall. Oh my goodness...I know how you've been feeling. It sucks. I don't know how I will take it during l&d as laying on my back aggravates it. Ugh...


----------



## whittnie117

It doesn't crack in the general sense, but it does feel like it's grinding in the back near the sacroiliac joints. It's the outer hip pain that I can't stand and the pain near the pubic arch. That seems to be getting worse each day. I wonder if it's made worse because of the sciatica on top of it. I've gotten used to that being on the right side(I have had chronic sciatica of the left side since 2011). But oh...my...gosh...I wish I were a Mrs potato head and could just take off my leg. :haha:

I also feel like my baby is hanging out really low. All the punches I get are inside the lower pelvis and the very front of the pubic region (where the hair is). I didn't even realize until pregnancy that a baby could be THAT low. I also feel like he likes to head butt my cervix/bladder. Ugh, I wish there was SOMETHING, anything that I could do to help the pain. I don't want to go through this for the next 6-10 weeks. 

Missjenn, I am jealous of a lot of things that you guys get in Canada. It seems like the US is going down the tube. I am really irritated with how things are going right now here. So many crazy things going on.


----------



## berniegroves

Missjenn - do you get paid for the year off? In the UK we're entitled to a year off but you don't get paid for much of it, so a lot is at a really reduced rate or unpaid. But still a year off is a year off. 

Whit & alchemist - I get hip pain too. Always much worse at night when I'm trying to turn over in bed! I had it with DD and it was really bad then! It's not quite as bad in this pregnancy which is good. 
Alchemist - do some research about labour positions and try some out. You will probably find lots of positions which are more comfortable than lying on your back. Have you tried a birthing ball? That was super comfortable when I was in labour last time and really helped my hip pain. 

Missjenn - if it makes you feel better about looking for signs if labour etc. I didn't have any warning with DD that I was going to go into labour. The midwife said she was only partly engaged and that I wouldn't be having her anytime soon. My waters broke 2 hours later!! So sometimes there aren't any signs to look for, so don't be discouraged. 
Xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - :( few more weeks and let's how it all goes away! 

Berniegroves - I'm gonna get that birthing ball online! Thanks!

On signs of labor, I didn't get any either. I lost some plug on the morning of labor but I didn't and still don't consider that a sign because you could lose the plug a couple of weeks before labor actually happens so it's not reliable for me.


----------



## whittnie117

Oh and if you get a birthing ball make sure it's a tall one. I have an exercise ball and the doctor said it would be the same. NO, not the same. It is super low and won't do anything but cause more problems during labor. You need to be able to sit so your knees are slightly lower than your hips. My knees came midway up the stomach on that thing...Holy moly. I am going to buy an actual birth ball in the next two weeks. I want to have it because it releases some pressure on the pelvis even prior to labor. During labor I think I will need it. There are all sorts of things you can do with it to help open up your pelvis so the baby can fit through easier and not to mention to bring the baby down into the birth canal.


----------



## luna_19

How.much we get paid here depends on your income, it's between 55 and 80% of what you were making for 1 year though I think you have to be pretty much making minimum wage to qualify for the top amount. There is also a limit of $500 per week, my hubby will be taking part of my leave (we can split the year any way we want) and will be getting the maximum which is quite a bit less than he normally makes.

There is also laws here that require your employer to give you back your old position or an equivalent one with the same pay as long as you don't take more than a year off.


----------



## The Alchemist

I just ordered my birthing/exercise ball online (Amazon). I should get it by Friday. I chose the 65cm size so that should be tall enough for me, I am 5'6''. I've always wanted one after I had dd for working out so this will be worth it as I can use it after I have ds. Yes!


----------



## cat123456

whittnie117 said:


> Cat, I would be horrified, HORRIFIED if my baby came out with teeth and I wanted to breast feed. :shock:
> As for your head. I hope that you get relief soon. Hopefully the doctors can do SOMETHING for you. :hugs:

Lmao i wasnt overly fussed tbh i didnt really want to breastfeed pls dnt judge.. 

Yh my midwife said shed been a midwife for 17 years and this the first case baby teeth that didnt need to come out so was amazed..

Thnk u for your concern ladies iv had my bloods done etc pulse is high at 114 its 10.47pm here so gunna go sleep soon. Xx


----------



## missjenn

Pink shoes...really! That's just lazy!! I feel the same, if people don't know what you need then they should ask....like I really do not need anymore clothes!! We need to start giving away some of what we have already :-(.

It's around 55% of your salary with a maximum built in for the year. We are definitely lucky to have this!


----------



## bb1

I think the earlier Dropping is after first babies as muscles etc arent as strong as they were the first time.


----------



## The Alchemist

bb1 said:


> I think the earlier Dropping is after first babies as muscles etc arent as strong as they were the first time.

Oh is that so? I guess that explains it then. It's only been last year that I've given birth.


----------



## bb1

Its only what I have read and experienced myself. DS will be 23 months when this little one comes.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mine will be 20 months apart. Still nervous about it lol


----------



## cat123456

Mine will b 20 months and my littlun gets soo jelous she bites my oldest for no reason im scared she will bite baby!! Xx


----------



## The Alchemist

See, I am afraid of the jealousy too. I have a baby doll that I have been using to show her that she will have a baby brother. She does show signs of jealousy when I put teddy bear in her high chair. She grabs it and throws it back in the pack n play. I guess I will see how she will be once ds is here :(


----------



## bb1

Yep I am worried about the jealousy too. DS's cousin (Girl) is 3 months younger and they are always...ALWAYS fighting with each other. but he has been around babies and a new new baby lately and has been fantastic. I do know that a keep baby (ours) might be an entirely different story


----------



## The Alchemist

Bb1 - well....good luck to the both of us. It shouldn't be forever anyway. They will grow and they will learn that new baby is their sibling. :flower: Good part is dd will have a playmate so I am happy about that :) I have gf's who have kids but I don't get to see them at all as they have a very different schedule (work) and lifestyle, plus they live far. 

I just thought of it...Do I really need a double stroller??!!


----------



## whittnie117

My best friend swears by having a double stroller. One that has a seat down below for an older child and then the regular stroller type up front. She says she wouldn't be able to control the runner if she didn't have it. Then again, she has three children under 4.


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks Whittnie. I almost country forgot about double stroller. I've seen the one you're talking about. I like those better than the side-by-side one because I imagine I can squeeze through a regular doorway. Neat. I just wish these strollers weren't so expensive!


----------



## berniegroves

Alchemist - We've bought a baby jogger city select. The second seat is higher up so that child still gets to see something. I've never liked the ones where the second seat is underneath as think it can't be any fun. We can also clip in our car seat for the first 6 months which makes things a lot easier! 
DH didn't want to get a double as he said DD walks most of the time. But I pointed out that we quite often end up carrying her towards the end of a trip, walk etc. which just won't be possible with a baby as well. 
The benefit of the one we got is that after DD stops needing it we can convert it down to a single stroller. So this is the last stroller we will need to buy. Whoop! 
I really wish we'd bought one of these when we had DD, would have saved a lot of money and hassle. Lol!! 

I am sooooo worried about jealousy withDD. I know in the long run having a sibling will be really good for her. But I'm really dreading the early days when she just won't understand why she has to share us all of a sudden. And a part of me feels sad that it won't just be me and her anymore.


----------



## The Alchemist

I think just to save money, I'm gonna have to look into craigslist. There are always people selling baby items, being a large city I live in so my options are pretty vast.

I'm excited! I get to receive my birthing ball today! I really hope it does relieve pelvic pain and assist with baby's position. I know my boy is heads down and facing my back most of the time. Sometimes he faces the front. Don't want that as back to back labor hurts like a mofo.


----------



## whittnie117

Oh dear, Alchemist, you live in the Los Angeles area, right? I should have said something WAY WAY sooner. This Sunday in San Diego, yes San Diego, there is a swapmeet just for parents. I'm sure they would have a stroller type you're looking for. /facepalm. I Don't know why I didn't say anything sooner. I know it's a drive and something that would need planning. :( I am sorry for not saying something sooner.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - oh you're fine! I wouldn't be able to go anyway. I'm waiting to get my license renewed. Thank you though! :flower:


----------



## cat123456

Tho my second has jelous moments they do love each other insanely and would do anything for each other lol u will hav moments but as long as u treat them fairly you will be fine

I have an obaby double stroller its excellent its side by side but fits through doorways fine etc xx


----------



## berniegroves

The Alchemist said:


> I think just to save money, I'm gonna have to look into craigslist. There are always people selling baby items, being a large city I live in so my options are pretty vast.
> 
> I'm excited! I get to receive my birthing ball today! I really hope it does relieve pelvic pain and assist with baby's position. I know my boy is heads down and facing my back most of the time. Sometimes he faces the front. Don't want that as back to back labor hurts like a mofo.

Have you pumped up your ball yet? 
I agree back to back is nasty!!! DD was back to back during labour last time and there was no let up from the pain in my back! Also my waters broke before my contractions started last time. So I'll be interested to see if contractions feel different this time with my waters intact and baby not back to back (I hope he won't be back to back!)


----------



## The Alchemist

Berniegroves - yep! I blew it up right after I'd taken it out of the package. I've been on that thing all night. Bouncing and swaying/swirling. For the first time, I woke up without any pain whatsoever. Funny, I was doubting it would work. Think I'm in love with my ball lol.


----------



## cat123456

Lol i have a ball its just not big enough xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat - you probably have size 55cm. You need the 65cm. I'm in love with this ball and so is my dd lol. I wonder if I can take it with me to hospital during labor?

Where is everybody? If this was a room, it's too quiet lol.


----------



## whittnie117

Omgosh, I was thinking the same thing. Where is everyone. I am here, but I always feel like I am talking too much. 
At my hospital they have two birthing balls in the wing that they use, not enough at all. So they allow us to bring our own if we like. 

I am just dealing with some personal issues right now. I posted on the main forum about one of them. My heart is just aching right now. We just lost an aunt three weeks ago and maybe about to lose my uncle (no relation). I am just kind of...blah. We've lost so many people in our family recently. I just want to stop burying people. 8 people in the last 13 years and then the one in the hospital and one having heart troubles. It's just so...blah...
Sorry for such a morbid topic. 

Anyhow, if you guys are having heartburn...is there ANYTHING I can do besides tums? I've never ever had heart burn before pregnancy so I am not used to it and I can't stand it. I started getting it bad two days ago and it's kind of constant. I had it a few times over the last few weeks, but it went away. It hurts so bad. And I am sooo sooo thirsty. If only drinking didn't cause the stomach to secrete more acid :cry:


----------



## therealdalia

Hi Guys! I am not sure where everyone else has been, but I started a new job last month, started home construction and disappeared from here. I have been reading and catching up. Glad to see you guys again. We're in the home stretch!


----------



## cat123456

I need ur opinion ladies. Wen i fell pregnant we diddnt no th day of conceiving so my due date was based at a scan. Well for th last couple of scans hes been measuring two weeks ahead and weighing two weeks ahead.. We think he may b 36 weeks not 34 wat do i do?? Xx


----------



## whittnie117

I would continue to set on the dates for the induction or c section that your doctor originally had. If he is measuring ahead all of a sudden he could still be only 34 weeks. That way, it's better to be safer than sorry. He would have more complications if he were taken out now vs in two weeks. And if he IS actually 35-36 weeks already, then he would be born at a very good gestation when your csection/induction does come around. I know it's a difficult thing to wait for while you're in pain, but those extra two weeks in your tummy will matter a lot in the long run.

Welcome back Dalia. Stick around for a while, why don't ya :)\

Edit: also Cat, if that dating scan you had in earlier pregnancy was between 9-12 weeks those scans are SUPER accurate and I would be going off those dates anyhow. Now that we are further along, babies can scan at different gestations within three weeks.


----------



## wantb502

Hey Gals! 

Whit: I have HORRIBLE heartburn too. My dad gave me a wedge pillow and it really has helped. Not only does it elevate my head while sleeping, I can add more pillows on top of it and sleep on my back because I am at such an incline. It helps the pain in my hips. 

Thereal: WELCOME BACK!!!

I've been super super busy all weekend. It was my baby shower yesterday and I had friends and family fly in from all over the country. Friday night I hung out with my girl friend from 7th grade. She lives in Arizona now and has two awesome kinds. My baby shower was a success yesterday. Very overwhelming because I HATE being the center of attention... I get really nervous. It was fun though we were strapped for time and I had to unwrap about 50 presents in about 10 minutes. I thought I was going to throw myself into contractions with all the anxiety! 

I got TONS of stuff...More blankets then I think any baby will ever need. I have a lot of very talented friends and family that handmade blankets and hats and booties. I registered at Target and they screwed up a lot because I got double and triple of the same presents. I got TWO jogging strollers and 3 Moby wraps! Good thing I have 90 days to return items and at least get store credit. It was really amazing to have so many of my family and friends there excited and celebrating our little dude. It makes me even more excited to meet him! I LOVE my people.. I am super blessed. 

I have another baby shower next weekend that is mainly just friends (co-ed). People are asking where we are registered, but I am telling people not to buy anything or that we accept booze and wine:) OUr stash has dwindled so much since getting pregnant because we don't buy any and all of our friends come over and drink it!

I didn't take a bump picture yesterday.I will have Dave do after I get off work tomorrow or Tuesday and if not, I may just skip a week. I don't think I look any different from last week anyway.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - wow sounds like you had a great baby shower. Awww I love hand made stuff, they tend to get creative. That's so thoughtful. Don't worry, all those blankets and booties will be used! Plus, it'll be cold in the first few months of baby's life. Yes, don't forget your pics!

Dalia - welcome back! You disappeared for a looong time, glad you're back!

Cat - go with the earliest scan you had as those are accurate and the ones the dr goes by. Any scans thereafter aren't accurate. 

Today, I am 32 weeks. Just that much closer to meeting my boy :) I am beginning to feel impatient!


----------



## Nariah01

Want: Glad your shower went well! I am a bit nervous about mine too because I don't like that type of stuff, but being our first baby we need the stuff and a lot of people want this shower to happen so what the hell. We were going to do a co-ed shower, but now I am wondering if it will be way too many people, not to mention I would feel horrible if not many guys came and DH was all by himself. 

As for myself, tomorrow is going to be super busy and exciting and it probably will remain that way through most of the week! We got the house we were trying for, and it looks like we will close this Thursday! We go to sign all the escrow stuff tomorrow. I am super pumped about this but also kind of scared, its our first house, we don't have any family or friends close by, and I will have to find a new Midwife/hospital to deliver at. SO that's kind of scary as I really don't like doctors at all so a little worried I won't find someone in time. I'm in the home stretch and a bit worried I won't find all the providers I need(like a doctor for the baby) 

Wish me luck that all goes well and I don't run myself into the ground(like I usually do when this stuff happens :dohh:)


----------



## missjenn

Glad you had an awesome shower want! I had mine on the weekend too....alot more clothes...I am going to return some and get gift cards for diapers and we so much clothes we dont know what to do with them.

I have had the worst heart burn/acid reflux all of this pregnancy....nothing over the counter worked....I am on 20 MG Ran Omeprazole and its like it never existed. But mine was out of this world 24/7 uncontrollable and horrible!


----------



## The Alchemist

Gosh, how many of you are having heartburn/reflux? Ugh...that sucks. I had it last pregnancy at the last couple of months. It was kind of my fault because I wasn't watching what I was eating and how much. But this time around, it's different. I haven't had any problems and it might be because I have been drinking 3 cups of water mixed with raw apple cider vinegar. I'm kinda the weirdo that hates taking otc meds/pharma meds and would rather go natural. 

Ugh...I so need another pregnancy massage. I want it weekly but can't afford to spend $ on it like that. Would be lovely though.

Is anyone's bubs heads down yet? I read from 32 weeks onwards, they should be heads down. I think mine has finally turned heads down as I have been feeling his hiccups near my pubic bone. I used to feel it near my navel. I'm happy he's heads down :D I was afraid he'd be breech. I hope he stays that way from now on.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies, sorry Ive been MIA for a bit. I had to have someone from work drive me to the doctor on Thursday morning. I was extremely dizzy and nauseous. Id had diarrhea (sorry, TMI) the day before, so Id been careful to drink plenty of water....apparently not enough. The doctor said I was dehydrated and had the flu. Im just now starting to feel better. I was down and out for about 3 days. Im not 100% yet, but definitely better than I was. I got a little concerned because LO wasnt moving around as much, but I was monitored for awhile and given fluids and they said he's doing ok. I go back to the dr again tomorrow, so Ill get some reassurance then too. 

Seems like everyone is doing well.

Want & Jenn- Glad your baby showers went well. We also have more clothes and blankets than I think we'll ever use...thats why gift receipts are nice, lol. We were able to purchase a glider (rocking chair) and the crib mattress with the stuff we took back lol.

Dalia- Welcome back! Glad youre doing well :)

Alchemist- Thanks for the BF tips. According to the dr, my LO has been head down since about 30 weeks and when I went in on Thursday he said the same again. So...FX crossed he stays that way. Honestly though, I cant tell a difference. I dont get a lot of movement low on my stomach, most of it is high around my ribs. I assumed since the dr said he was head down that i was getting kicked by feet :shrug:

Nariah- Congrats on the house. Thats very exciting! Something like this can be super stressful, make sure youre taking care of yourself and resting. Its best for LO too!!!

As for heartburn....I have it most days, some days are worse than others, some food is worse than others. Its not pleasant, but its not unbearable either. Im certainly getting my calcium with all the tums Im taking though lol. My biggest problem right now is just general uncomfortableness and being anxious about the baby getting here. We're almost done with the nursery. Ill post a picture or two once its done. Nothing fancy.

Mama- Hoping youre ok and youre little ones are doing well. We miss you :hugs:


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin, get your rest! Hopefully you get 100% better real soon. 

Alchemist, at my last growth scan baby was head down and I've been feeling his hiccups real down low. It's funny because his head must be pressed against the lining of the uterus. I can feel little bumps at every hiccup if my hand is down there. Also, super funny story. I put headphones on my belly last night to play The Piano Guys (I love them) and I had one of them off to the right side. Baby had the hiccups and they shifted to RIGHT where the headphone was. OHMYGOSH, I got a kick out of it. It made me imagine that he wanted to listen to the music so he put his ear to the headphone :haha: When I turned on rock music he started moving in beat. It was fun. 

Nariah, congrats on the house. Good luck on finding a doctor for you and little one. Hopefully you can find someone really quickly. 

Want, it sounds like you got a lot of real nice things. Luckily all those duplicates can go to whatever else you may need. So yay for that.

I feel like that baby shower my mom said she would start planning may not happen due to having to take care of my uncle. I really don't know what is going on for sure as my mom turned off her phone on Friday and hasn't turned it back on. I feel like it was either to avoid me, or to go into her hole. So, now I might have to tell people I got addresses from that it may not happen -_- people were excited. I hope they understand if that's what it comes to. It would be nice though. I just want to see my family together again.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - that is sooo neat! And why didn't I do that already?! Really gotta okay music to test that out. I played it with my dd but she never reacted that way. This time, I'm curious how little guy would react. I like rock music, Nirvana,RHCP, and bands like that. For calm music, I think I am going to try spa station on Pandora. .... And I hope your mom is okay. Don't know why she would not call you?


----------



## whittnie117

EDIT: She just texted me right now saying her phone has been down. Way to make me think the worst. My little sister didn't even tell me that and Ive been texting her saying I'm worried and needing information. My sister just said she was at work and couldn't talk. I don't even think she told my mom I was trying to get a hold of her. I'm hormonal, emotional, and just want my mommy and need to know what responsibilities will land on me if I need to take care of my uncle's last wishes. 

As for the music, check out the Piano Guys. I really want to see them on tour. Also, baby went crazy for Sweet Child o' Mine when I was listening to rock :haha: I don't think he likes my singing either. He was just kicking me, not in beat, nothing like that. Just kicking when I was singing to him, lol.:blush:


----------



## mama.luv

Hey ladies. I'm finally feeling a little better after having that darn c-section. It still hurts to walk around, so I walk really slow. My babies are doing fine, I visit them all of the time. My daughter is up to 2lbs 3oz, so I'm kind of excited about that. The NICU staff keep pressuring me about pumping milk. I'm only getting 1/2 ounce during each pumping session. So that little bit of milk just goes to my daughter, while my son gets donor milk. I spoke to a lactation specialist today and she gave me some tips and said I should be pumping 40ozs a day by next week. I would really like to see that :) If you ladies plan on pumping, I would advise you guys to get a nursing tank top or bra. About two months ago, I bought a nursing tank on clearance at Target for $8, the original price was $30. I wasn't about to buy it but luckily I did because that thing comes in handy when pumping, I can pump hands free. So please look into buying one of those. If they are expensive, just buy one and put it on when you pump. 

I see most of you are having your baby showers, lucky you. Mine is set for Oct 26th. But family has already started sending us stuff. My bro-in-law shipped us 2 play pens, a diaper genie and diapers since he lives 600 miles away. My mom keeps bringing stuff to my house. And people keep calling me asking me what I want. It's to the point where I don't know where the heck to put this stuff. I'm too sore to start re-arranging things. 

You ladies are almost there, just relax. Speaking of heartburn, I was getting it a lot while in the hosp. I think they gave me mylanta. And just a tip, if you guys are feeling dizzy, major headache or feeling upper abdomen pain, go get checked. These can be signs of preeclampsia. I will be checking in on you guys from time to time :)


----------



## whittnie117

So glad to hear from you Mama. I am so happy to hear that your babies are doing great! That's is such wonderful news. Hopefully your babies will be home with you soon. I also hope you are able to pump more milk soon! I know you want to breastfeed. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama!! - SO glad to hear from you :D Super glad that your babes are doing fine. I always wonder about how you're coping and how your lo's are doing. As for the pumping, it may get a bit frustrating trying to pump them to a good amount. In your situation, is that normal to pump 1/2oz per session? I really don't know...As for the bra, thanks for the heads up. I think I will look into that as I do plan on pumping. Last time, I had a hard time trying to bf dd on one boob while hold the pump on the other boob. Can you say super multitask or what? lol...well I hope things continue to go well. Keeping you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## luna_19

Glad things are going well mama :hugs:


----------



## mama.luv

Alchemist: I don't think it's normal to pump only 1/2oz, but the lactating specialist said it should increase if I pump 8 times a day, Yikes!! I'm really anxious to see if I can fill up the 4oz bottles they gave me :) These boobs better get it together because I'm sure not trying to feed my babies formula.


----------



## missjenn

9 Months!!! 36 Weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







1374900_10153325841940093_1883975068_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6









1380551_10153325841945093_318109762_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## missjenn

Mama - so glad to hear from you! Happy that the little ones are improving and gaining weight and that you are starting to get up and around. I'm sure the healing process from the c-section is not fun! You must be spending alot of time admiring those babies! That's cool that people are sending gifts your way...maybe your hubby can organize all of the stuff while you are in there? Do you know how long you are there for?

Rockin - glad you are starting to feel better....nothing worse than being dehydrated with diarrhea and all that stuff :s Are you going to leave work soon or try and tough it out? It's getting harder each and every day eh....I keep telling myself...day by day....to keep going!

I have to go get a frigin nursing bra before this baby gets here!

I have no clue if the baby is head down...I have my 36 week appt tomorrow so I will ask....also tomorrow is the front and back sweep....uggghhhh!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mama- soooooo good to hear from you. Glad your LOs are doing well and hoping you can get some more milk for them!!! I would think that not being able to pump that much right now wouldnt be uncommon since they were so early, but...Ive got no idea. Oh and thanks for the nursing tank tip. Ill check out Target today! Good luck and keep us posted :)

Jenn- you look fantastic! Cant believe its been 9 months already!!! Ive got my Strep B test today too, Im still not sure what to expect lol. Ill let you know. And yes, Im sooooo done with working. Its a struggle every day, but I just do like you...keep telling myself to just keep going. But secretly Im hoping the dr will tell me not to work or Ill go into labor, lol. Awful I know, but Im tired.

Has anyone noticed movement changes. Im noticing the farther along I get movement seems....different. Kind of...bigger instead of lots of little jabs. Its more like rolling where my whole stomach will feel movement. Im hoping this is normal and Im not going crazy. 
Also...I went for a walk yesterday for the first time since I started feeling better and I felt SO much pressure. I though the baby was just going to fall out. Also hoping this is normal lol


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - try going to target towards the tea section. It's called Mothers Milk, herbal tea for producing milk. It tastes funky but it helped keep production up for me. And keep drinking lots of fluids whether it's water, juice, or broth. Oh, the tea might taste funky to you but it's suppose to help, and it's safe. 

Missjenn - look at youuuu. You're pretty much ready! Love your tummy. Don't worry, all of what you're feeling is normal, baby is getting Lower and lower. Good luck on your sweep. It's funny some OBs don't do sweep while others do. My OB from last pregnancy didn't believe it was necessary, even after I'd ask for it. I was just desperate for things to happen.

Rock - you are a rock! Don't worry, it'll be all over soon. I know you're so tired :( as for strep b testing, I remember they just used a large swab/qtip looking thing and they swab the anus and then your vaginal entrance, 2 different swabs. And then that's it. Quick and easy peasy. Hope yours come back negative. 

Asf - I had a horrible nights sleep! All throughout the night, I was tossing and turning. I don't think I reached any REM sleep at all but I gotta go to the doctor today to do my 3rd tri lab work and glucose test. But too damn tired.


----------



## whittnie117

Oh my gosh Missjenn...9 months..already? Jeez, when you posted that picture and the title...It was like a truck hit me. I keep getting these jolts of realization how close some of us are getting. It won't be too long until we are all 9 months and you've had your baby! So crazy. And as always, you look fantastic. It kind of looks like your belly has gotten a little lower. I wouldn't say, 'dropped' but lower. Is that just me? Or perhaps it's because it's a closer up photo? I don't know.

Rockin, the last couple of days it has felt like the baby has a lot LARGER movements. Not the simple kicks and jabs. I'm sure it's a lot more in your case as your further than me. It just feels more like flumps (Made up word because I have no other word for it) and my whole stomach moves. Sometimes it hurts. It's all real low and makes me nauseous sometimes because they are slow and biiiiiiiiiiiig. So weird. I am sure when I get to 35+ weeks that it will be a lot more dramatic and weird, lol. 
The pressure you're getting I've read is really normal because the baby is getting lower at this point. Glad you're starting to feel better.

Alchemist, hopefully you get some sleep today! I didn't even know we needed to do 3rd trimester blood tests and gluclose testing. I REALLY don't want to do that test again. I nearly passed out last time because that drink wreaked havoc on me. I wonder if they'll have me do it because I did mine at 26 weeks, lol.


----------



## Nariah01

Mama: So glad to hear you are doing better and the babies are thriving! How is your little boy, is he able to breath on his own yet?

I totally understand about the sleeping thing, I swear its all I do these days but I never feel rested. I am walking everyday to try and help tire me out so I can actually sleep, I think its why I don't feel rested, that I am not actually getting to the REM cycle. :growlmad:

I won't have my shower for another two/three weeks, so hopefully I won't be totally miserable by then. We move into the new house this weekend, super pumped but kind of frustrated because I can't help with anything. But happy to finally be going home. :happydance:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

whittnie117 said:


> Rockin, the last couple of days it has felt like the baby has a lot LARGER movements. Not the simple kicks and jabs. I'm sure it's a lot more in your case as your further than me. It just feels more like flumps (Made up word because I have no other word for it) and my whole stomach moves. Sometimes it hurts. It's all real low and makes me nauseous sometimes because they are slow and biiiiiiiiiiiig. So weird. I am sure when I get to 35+ weeks that it will be a lot more dramatic and weird, lol.
> The pressure you're getting I've read is really normal because the baby is getting lower at this point. Glad you're starting to feel better.

THATS IT EXACTLY!!! Phew, Im glad its normal, I figured it probably was, but I wanted to be sure and FLUMPS is a great word for it. The movements are larger, thats what it is. Im glad you understand lol


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - oh I called it 3rd tri lab work because I purposefully skipped it back in 2nd tri lol! I really hate going to the lab plus I just didn't have the energy. I didn't have energy today but I forced myself out of the (with dd!) Because I've been holding off for too long already. Due date's pretty much around the corner, and tomorrow is my appointment. I really don't want to be scolded by my OB, who has a stutter issue. That would be funny to hear him scold me ... Lol. Wow, that's not right of me to say that. Anyway, I'm back home finally; quickly chowed down like a hungry hippo. I'm deadddd tired. Anyway, here's my 32 weeks bump pic. Officially 8 months pregnant! Getting that much closer! All of us are!
 



Attached Files:







20130929_133637-1.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## whittnie117

Alchemist, you look great! That is a true baby bump. I still just look fat and pregnant at the same time. I saw some friends the other day who didn't know I was pregnant and they said NOTHING, lol. And it's good that you're taking care of the tests now, lol. I wouldn't want to get yelled at by my doctor again. She does that enough about my weight and my food intake. 

Random questions for you ladies.

Recently, when I eat, I get super tired while eating. Like I need a nap almost immediately. Is this the same for any of you? It's just one of those random things that has started happening in the last week or so.


----------



## wantb502

Mama: so glad babies and you are doing well! I want updated pictures! 

Nariah: congrats on moving! 

Afm: had my 32 week OB appt and LO is measuring about 3+
Weeks behind. My doc said she wasn't super concerned because I am healthy, he moves a lot, his heart beat is good, and I'm gaining weight. She DID want to get an ultrasound within a week to monitor growth. HB was 130-140 and he is supposedly head down. which surprised me. I think he may have turned last night because when we went walking and then were sorting through all of our presents, I was having a lot of pelvic pressure. Makes sense. I told Dave I was getting kicked down there while I was walking but now I'm thinkin hung its his head. I'm getting kicks and big movements around my belly button. It looks like an alien in there. Not kicking so much but giant moves.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Want- let us know what they say about your ultrasound. Could your dates be off? I'm sure everything ok. 

Alchemist- gorgeous bump! Congrats on 8 months

So I can't win. I just got over the awful flu when on my way to work this morning someone rear ended me :( I was fully stopped and he hit me going about 30mph. My stomach hit the steering wheel. I've been at the hospital since this morning hooked up to IVs and monitors. I'm having minor contractions. I feel some of them, others I don't feel at all. I'm a little bruised and sore at the bottom of my stomach from the seat belt but baby's heartbeat is great. They're just hoping my contractions will stop soon. I should be able to go home tonight but I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I forgot! Here's my 35 week pre car accident bump from last night
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## berniegroves

Oh my goodness Rockin!!! What a nightmare.
I pray that your contractions stop really soon and that you're able to go home. 
It's good that baby is doing okay though, that must be a relief. 
I bet the person who hit you was shocked when they realised you were pregnant!! So many people don't pay attention when on the roads!


----------



## bb1

Rocking- My goodness, I hope they stop soon. 
Mama SO glad to hear you are starting to feel better and your babes are doing well.

https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/603917_10202323698960175_1559711166_n_zpsd7fc706b.jpg
34 week bump pic. sorry if its huge for some reason I can't resize it.


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: holy crap! People suck at driving. Please keep us updated on how very thing is going. I hope they get your contractions to stop and you aren't too bruised up. What a craptastic day!


----------



## whittnie117

Oh my Rockin, first off you look great. Second off what on earth is with people driving today. I hope your contractions stop soon and you get to go home. What did the guy say that hit you?I bet he felt like a real asshole when he realized you were pregnant. We were on the freeway coming home from the hospital (I'll go into that in a sec) when right as we came into the turning lane the guy behind us rear ended the person in front of us. We narrowly escaped it. I would have been pissed.

bb1- that's a baby belly all right. You look great.

TMI warning to follow...
Afm...I went to my appointment expecting everything to be just fine and then go get food. So I get there, I explain that I have this weird abscess thing going down there, and right when she went to look at it I remembered to tell her that over the last three days my cervical mucus had changed. I haven't really had more or less discharge this entire pregnancy, except a little extra wetness. Well over the last three days and only three times total. I have passed what looks like a long thick string of mucus. I thought it was weird. And then today I lost a bit more, but it was more stringy and less thick. So I told her about it and she decided to check me.

Turns out I lost my mucus plug and I am 1 cm dilated. She sent me straight to the hospital and I was hooked up to the monitors. I told them I only get what I thought were BH once an hour or so, but nothing happened while hooked up. They had me do an ultrasound to check my cervical length and that is a little short at 2.9. My doctor then said I needed to come back the next day to be hooked up for an hour. I also had to have a steroid injection for the baby's lungs today and go back tomorrow to get another one. Owwwww! That hurt. Anything for my baby though. 

I told them I get most of my BH (or real, I guess) contractions when walking or at night when lying down and they said to be on full bed rest and to monitor them since they think they are real now and not BH. :dohh: I just hope this little guy stays put. He is measuring at over 4 lbs now, so at least he is gaining a decent amount of weight if he is born, but he needs more cooking time damnit!:growlmad:

Anyhow, I hope you all are well. Rockin, let us know how things are going, okay?


----------



## whittnie117

I forgot to post the pictures of my baby! There he is, big lips and chubby cheeks and all.:cloud9:

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/IMG_20131002_193654.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/IMG_20131002_193654.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/IMG_20131002_193638.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/IMG_20131002_193638.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/IMG_20131002_193622.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/IMG_20131002_193622.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nariah01

Rockin: OMG! I hope you are ok, and the contractions have stopped. Try to rest and we will all keep our fingers crossed for you! That happening is like the main reason I get paranoid whenever I drive anywhere. 

Whit: Hope all is ok and you don't progress anymore. its kind of funny really, you go to third tri and the board is filled with people that just want to have that baby, and they are so ready for them to come now! But then when the prospect of them actually coming early arrives everyone panics because baby needs to stay put. Its kind of ironic really.


----------



## luna_19

oh rockin that's so scary! I have a huge fear of getting rear ended, I watch my mirrors every time I'm stopped in traffic :/ glad everything seems ok :hugs:

hoping baby decides to stay put for a while longer whittnie :hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

Whoa! I come back and two more mamas in the hospital? 

Rockin - wow, I seriously hope you're okay! Good thing lo is all right! I'm tellin you, some people are just horrible drivers. Where I'm at, there are crazy road raged people (thanks to the heat and traffic). Take it easy, okay. Hell, I'd make sure to file a nice claim on it. Hopefully your insurance premium won't increase because of the accident! Wasn't your fault.

Whittnie - I can't believe you've been in prelabor! Let's keep our fx that baby stays put a little longer. From now on, stop doing too much and get your rest! your lo's u/s pics are so adorable. I can see the cuteness! Makes you wanna hold lo even more, eh? 

Well...asf...sigh. I've been stressed. OH has some sort of reaction to SOMEthing and broke out in hives and welts ALL over his body. I'm talking about all over his arms, back, tummy, legs, and feet. Even on his palms. Poor guy's been itchy. He's already had steroid shots and a bunch of other meds. Let's hope it goes away and it's not something serious. Uggh....I feel so bad for him.


----------



## whittnie117

Thanks ladies. I am scared, but I am hoping for the best for being able to get to term. If not, I am leaving it in god's (and my doctors') hands. I know whatever happens is meant to be and am just praying he comes at term. I won't be taking that rlt, epo, or anything else for that matter. I just don't want to take any chances at all. 

Those pictures...I love his little face. He has big lips like I do. And those cheeks. He is just filling out and I loved that I was able to see him, even though it was/is a scary situation. 

I definitely understand what you are saying Nariah. I've wanted this pregnancy to hurry up, so I could be out of so much pain and have him here with me, but not like this. I wanted him to get to term and then it was okay if he came. I was originally going to use rlt for a stronger uterus, epo to soften my cervix, and bounce on a ball to bring the baby down. NOPE NOPE NOPE. Not doing anything now. My thinking is about the brain of fetuses. They need to develop fully before they get here if that is a possibility. A baby brain born at even 35 weeks is dramatically different than one born at 40 weeks. I guess the steroids are going to help accelerate the brain development as well as the lungs. 

I'll update if there is any new news once I go to the hospital. I have to be there in about an hour and a half.


----------



## missjenn

Rockin - Love the bump pick! Sorry to hear about the accident...wowzers...I'm always scared something like that will happen when Im pregnant! I hope your contractions have stopped? Do you have any pain in your belly? Poor girl! I am glad that your little one is okay!!!!!

Nice bump BB1!!!

Whitt - wowzers...best rest at 32 weeks and you lost your mucus plug already! I hope everything goes smoother here on out for you...I will say you baby is super cute!!!!!!! Love the pic!!!


----------



## whittnie117

Baby is doing great. They couldn't get him on the monitor because he was moving far too much. So they chased him by hand for a few minutes just to get his heartbeat. No contractions while on the machine, so that is great news. Now I just have to take it easy and watch for labor warning signs. That's it. They said I don't have to go full bed rest either since I wasn't contracting on the monitor. Yay. 

Here is a picture after several weeks of not posting. 32 weeks 3 days
[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/323weeks.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/323weeks.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This next one is at 18 weeks. It's so crazy to see the difference. I can see it at least. I was all bloated at 18 weeks, lol. 
[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/Brittanypreggopic.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/Brittanypreggopic.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wantb502

Keep us posted guys. You all are freaking me out with these baby issues. I couldn't imagine Denver coming anytime soon. I can't wait to meet him but I definitely would be okay if he even was perfectly on time or even a little late.

It's official... I am SICK! I feel awful, can't breath, and may have never had so much snot come out of my nose in my life. Blah!


----------



## whittnie117

boo for being sick. Hope you feel better quickly. It sucks there isn't much we can do as pregnant sickies. 
I hope I don't get sick after being at the hospital the last two days.

Rockin, hope everything is okay with you!


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - you too? You're the 4th person I hear that is sick. I hope you get better soon! 

Whittnie - so are you at home now? 

Rockin - hope everything is all right at your end too!


----------



## whittnie117

Yea, I am at home now. The baby is fine, I am fine. I just have a list of thing to watch out for and if they happen to contact the doctors. Since there is no contractions on the monitors, they think I am contracting at night and it will only be something to worry about if I dilate more. I'll be going to the doctor every week from now on and will be checked each week. If I dilate any more real soon, they'll send me back for more testing at the hospital. My next appointment is next Thursday.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Whitt! So glad everything is ok. Keep that baby in there a bit longer! 

They kept me overnight at the hospital and I came home Thursday afternoon and slept until this morning. I was exhausted. I've just lied around today. I'm in SO much pain. I'm so sore and I'm pretty sure I've got BH contractions now that when my belly tightens feels awful because of all the internal bruising :( they did check me and I'm not dilated or effaced so that's good. I just have to rest which I'm finding difficult. There's so much left to do and not that much time left to do it but....it has to wait because I just can't. So I'll be fine I'm sure in a few days and baby couldn't be better so I'm grateful for that. Thanks for all your concern


----------



## The Alchemist

Rock - how hard did the person hit you? That's horrible! Fx everything will be all right.


----------



## wantb502

Rockin and Whit: Glad everything is okay with you and your LOs! So scary!

I'm still feeling like crap. We have our second baby shower today that is co-Ed. It will be fun but I wish I felt better. I have no energy on top of no energy from 3rd trimester. This is rough! I will get Dave to take a photo today; I'm 33weeks! Wahoo!


----------



## The Alchemist

You know what, I've been feeling that extreme wave of fatigue too. I was never this tired in my last pregnancy. All I want to do is lie down on the bed or couch and lounge. 

What I really need to do is prepare ds's room. It's a mess in there. Nothing is in order. Frikkin OH is no help, he just doesn't think about things like preparing. Makes me so mad because I'm the only one that pulls an extra leg around the house while he is mostly gone to his car shop. 

Anyway, I'll be 33 weeks on Sunday! Want, I'm a day behind you!

oh btw, I don't remember if this has been asked, but who else will be present at your l&d? Y'all won't believe during my labor last time, mil AND fil came to visit WHILE I was 8cm! At that rate, shit hurts! I was sooooo annoyed and angry that they were stupid enough to visit at that time and even more furious at OHfor allowing it. But I wanted to focus on my breathing and labor so I channeled them out - had to. But this time, helllllll no! I'll make sure of it. I dunno...that's just how I feel. I don't need or want an audience to converse casually around me while I'm contracting.


----------



## whittnie117

And Alchemist, I'm a day behind you, lol. 

Rockin, good to hear that you are okay and little one is okay. I hope you heal quickly. I know what you mean about there not being a lot of time left. It looks even bleaker on my end for time. NOTHING and I mean NOTHING is done and I am really feeling the pressure to get it done, but I can't do anything about it. It's like everyone around here is not even concerned that there will be a baby born sometime in the next 7 or so weeks. So frustrating. Even if they would move the desk out of my room, I'd at least have space for a bassinet. The bare minimum. Right now, that isn't even possible. There is no room anywhere, in any of the rooms for one. Argh...

Want, hope you feel better soon. I am feeling the fatigue too, but I am pretty sure that stems from my FMS. I think it just got worse with pregnancy, lol. Try to have fun at your shower. 

Alchemist, I think I will be having OH, my mom, and his mom in the room. Though they all already know that if I ask them to leave because it's too much for me, then they must leave. They said they would respect that, but OH needs to be there so he can massage me and give me ice chips and cater to my every darn whim damnit, haha. Actually, I am more concerned that he can help me stay upright when I try to walk to progress labor. He is a strong man (carried me and held me up when I almost broke my back last year). 

Anyone else is to stay in the waiting room until the first hour after birth is over. I want to breast feed during that first hour and then rest for a while, while they do weighing and so forth. While I am resting they can come in and meet him, but I told anyone already that it will only be for a short time and then they must go. I don't want too much overstimulation right off the bat. I get upset easily sometimes and I think that will be a super emotional time for me. 

This baby moves so much. I don't think I get any rest at all from it, lol. The one time I did, the nurse woke him up with a sound thing and I don't think he has ever stopped moving since, lol. Does any of your baby's movements feel like they're inside grabbing and twisting your uterus? So much pressure behind it? Not the flump type feeling that I explained before, but more...uh...painful (it's all lower abdomen) and more like they are grabbing and twisting you? So weird.


----------



## cat123456

Helooo ladys first rockin and whitt- holy crap!!! Hope your all ok?? Sounds terrifying

bb1- that is some amazing bump

Alchamest- im soo jelous wat a gourgeous bump u dont even look like you have stretch marks!!!

Afm- iv made it to 35 weeks!! Been in and out of hospital again, now iv got this far i really want to make it to 37 weeks so im resting as much as possible. They gave me oramorph to come home with but i take less then they prescribe cus i dnt want my little man to suffer!! Hope your all well xx


----------



## whittnie117

Oh Alchemist, a friend of mine told me about Stater Bros diapers and swears by them. I don't know obviously since I've never used them. I don't know if you're going disposable or cloth, but the sale right now is buy one get one free. Thats between 7-9 cents a diaper. Best deal I've seen. This would go to everyone in our group, but I think Stater Bros is a CA company?? Anyhow, just thought I'd let you know before the deal is over. I'm going to get 50 dollars worth. It will be about 15 packs or so.


----------



## The Alchemist

cat123456 said:


> Helooo ladys first rockin and whitt- holy crap!!! Hope your all ok?? Sounds terrifying
> 
> bb1- that is some amazing bump
> 
> Alchamest- im soo jelous wat a gourgeous bump u dont even look like you have stretch marks!!!
> 
> Afm- iv made it to 35 weeks!! Been in and out of hospital again, now iv got this far i really want to make it to 37 weeks so im resting as much as possible. They gave me oramorph to come home with but i take less then they prescribe cus i dnt want my little man to suffer!! Hope your all well xx

Thanks...but I DO have stretchmarks lol. I had them since first pregnancy. A few little new ones are on the way too. It gets all itchy. I just moisturize with hemp or coconut oil. Can't stop it but can minimize it so why not eh? How are you doing these days? Wow, can't believe you're getting so close to your big day. Won't be long, cat!



whittnie117 said:


> Oh Alchemist, a friend of mine told me about Stater Bros diapers and swears by them. I don't know obviously since I've never used them. I don't know if you're going disposable or cloth, but the sale right now is buy one get one free. Thats between 7-9 cents a diaper. Best deal I've seen. This would go to everyone in our group, but I think Stater Bros is a CA company?? Anyhow, just thought I'd let you know before the deal is over. I'm going to get 50 dollars worth. It will be about 15 packs or so.

Wow thanks! I will be trying cloth and will also still be using disposables. I'm gonna check that site out. Honestly, I have never heard of stater bros before!!! :blush:


----------



## The Alchemist

Randomness - - - I finally found out how to do multiquotes lol.


----------



## whittnie117

The Alchemist said:


> Wow thanks! I will be trying cloth and will also still be using disposables. I'm gonna check that site out. Honestly, I have never heard of stater bros before!!! :blush:

I think you will be able to view the deal in their weekly ad section, but not be able to see the diapers online (they don't do online shopping, that I know of). I looked them up for locations and it looked like they were all over Orange County and LA County and a bit north as well. 

Their normal price is 5.97 for a pack, so it would be two packs for under 6 bucks. Like 7-9 cents a diaper is amazing. I thought the deal I got for 10.87 cents per diaper at babies r us was good! (it was,, but this is better, lol) I am pretty sure it's an in store deal and no coupon is required. They usually run a buy one get one half off. This is the first time I've seen buy one get one free, but then again, I've only been looking since I got pregnant, lol.

Oh and if you have one near you, they have some better prices than some other stores around a lot of times.


----------



## cat123456

Alchemist- thnk u fr asking hunny im okish they sent me home with th strong stuff. Though i hate that tylers getting it aswell iv accepted that some things cant be helped 

also how do you do multi quotes lol x


----------



## wantb502

Hey ladies... My baby shower was a blast but I'm suffering today. My cold is now in my chest and I'm feeling ROUGH. We got tons of great stuff. My friend who throw the party is an amazing seamstress and made LO a stuffed octopus. It's so cool! Plus we got several bottle of wine and bourbon! Makes momma happy!

We are keeping LOs name secret and my shitty sister decides to fuck up and scream his name out to EVERYONE at the shower. I was SOOOOO pissed. She's done it twice and my mom has done it twice. They can't keep their mouths shut. Then my sister preceded to cry hysterically and beg for forgiveness. I said " it's over and done, I forgive you... It happened get over it" I said "I'm having a great time with my friends right now and I don't want to deal with your crying hysterics. Go to the bathroom ad clean up" I hate that everything is always about her. She drives my up the freakin wall. And she's 7.5 OLDER than me... Grow the f up!

Alchemist: only DH in the delivery room. I told my mom she couldn't be very far away though in case I need her in there. If he doesn't stay in the right position, I'll be getting a c section anyway so that wouldn't be an issue. My mom really wants to be there, but I think it would be nice just DH and me. We will see how im feeling when LO decides to arrive ;) 

Cat: glad you've made it to 35 weeks! I couldn't imagine having to take strong medicine. I've taken Tylenol 3 times since getting pregnant and that was within the last week because I am so miserable. I've only taken: Tylenol (3 times), tums (all the time), and my albuterol inhaler (3 times). I would love to take a Benadryl, sudafed, ibuprofen, and cepachol combo right now to make me feel better, but I don't want to expose LO to that stuff. 

I got pictures... I'll post a little later when I actually crawl out of bed and walk down stairs


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat - click on multiquote on each posts you want to quote, then click quick reply right next to it.

And woopty doo.....I woke up with sore throat + runny nose. Ugh....I don't even get sick often..rarely actually. I caught this bug from dd and Blame it on poor immune system in pregnancy. Fml...


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
Want - glad your shower went well and you got lots of good stuff. But sorry to hear about your sister. It is frustrating when people try to make it about them. We haven't told anyone what names are on our shortlist. 

Rockin - so glad to hear you and baby are both okay and you're now at home. Try not to worry about everything that needs doing. You can make a list and prioritise everything, then just focus on the absolute necessities! Baby basically just needs clothes, diapers and a bassinet. Anything else can be sorted after if need be. 

Whit - glad to hear you are home also. I really hope baby keeps cooking for a few more weeks for you. Again just worry about the absolute essentials getting done. 

It will only be me and DH at the delivery (and the midwife obviously) we aren't close enough to any of our family to want them there. But after going through it once I can see the benefit of having your mum with you as well if you have a good relationship. 

Afm - I am 36 weeks tomorrow. I am totally exhausted! Much worse than in my first pregnancy. I'm finding it hard to believe that in a MAX of 6 weeks our new baby will be here! Yikes! Am terrified!! 
I'm trying to make some curtains for the nursery at the moment which I e never find before.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - I can totally relate to the "big mouth" sister issue lol. My sis did the same except she announced to the world what I was having. This was back then when I was pregnant with dd. I was so pissed! That's supposed to be MY news to announce. MY glory! But I had never said anything to her about it, nor did she apologize. Wasn't looking for an apology from her anyway because she was a couple of years younger and never been pregnant before so...I just brushed it off that she doesn't know how it feels. But because she has a hx of talking too much, I don't tell her certain things. So yeah...totally understand you on that lol.

Asf - I'm just gonna be home alone for the day. Dd went to her grandparents. Think I might order delivery from Chinese. This cold/cough is killing me. Some good wonton soup sounds nice.


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: girl I hope you get over this crap quicker than I am. I'm going on 5 days and the three have been the worse. A Pregnant immune system just doesn't work that great. I hope we get over this crap soon and non of you other ladies get it! Stay away from everyone!


----------



## cat123456

I think im slowly getting a cold i keep finding it hard to breathe..

Has anyone else noticed that theyv started eating more i hate it!! X


----------



## The Alchemist

cat123456 said:


> I think im slowly getting a cold i keep finding it hard to breathe..
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that theyv started eating more i hate it!! X

Yes! Me! My appetite has increased like crazy! I normally eat 3 main meals and small snacks in between. My last snack is normally sound 7pm. Now, for the past week, I'd get hungry again after that last snack. I ate a batch of wings the other night, got heartburn after it, and immediately cursed myself for having had eaten it lol.


----------



## bb1

I will only be having DH with me. This was my wish last time as well but MIL and SIL tried to come into the delivery room but I told the nurses that I didnt want them there so they made them stay in the waiting room. anyway ended up having a c-section so moot point but as soon as I was through the door of recovery they were there trying to take my baby off my chest. Argh I was soo mad. Drs took DS away to get measured, weighed etc and he got too cold because he wasnt cuddling me anymore so they kept him under a heat lamp for over an hour where MIL, SIL and DH all were while I was wheeled to my room not knowing what was going on...
Anyway enough of my rant. 
Baby has moved back up and out of my pelvis so now he is still head down but floating. Have a growth scan in 2 weeks so looking forward to seeing him again.

Glad your shower was a blast but I am sorry about your sister. It always sucks when people are attention seekers. Like my SIL organised my Hens night (with MIL) and than winged because everyone was going outside smoking and drinking too much. I mean she knew my family smoke and it was a hens night not a high tea so of course they were going to drink.. Lol can you tell my MIL and I do not get along.

Sorry so many ladies are getting sick, I am also getting a bit congested but not cold like just stuffed up, but it could be because of spring.

35 weeks this week. Just packed my hospital bag over the weekend and washed all babys things and packed them away. Also went through DS's baby clothes and things to see what I could re-use. Also packed baby a going home outfit and blankets etc now all I have left to do is pack him an overnight bag for his Nan when we drop him off to head to the hospital.


----------



## wantb502

I am going to pack my hospital bag in 2 weeks at 35 weeks. I did buy HUGE maxi pads today for when I get home. DH and I went to Target and return a bunch of stuff from the shower. We got a ton of stuff together and he was awesome and motivated me to hang all the pictures up in the baby room. The nursery is really coming together now.. I will try to take some pictures in the next coming weeks. 

Here's my 33 week photo and some extras from the baby shower this weekend. I can't believe I have to go to work tomorrow. I need more days off to feel better.

The second picture is a "morphed baby. My friend took both our picture and morphed them online (some website) and we got a cutie! I hope he is really that cute:) Third picture is my friend from CO came in town for the shower and they did a balloon/pregnant belly relay game. The fourth picture is DH and acting silly and he's got a monster towel on his head and I have the octopus that my very very talented friend made.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0028_zpsd114ec6d.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0042_zpsaf8990d7.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0063_zps23ec4117.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0115_zps6ccd2540.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hope you guys feel better soon! I had the flu last week and it was awful! It's terrible to be so pregnant and get sick :(

I'm starting to feel a bit better but I am having some cramping and I'm sore still. Not looking forward to work tomorrow either. 

Whitt- I think it was you that asked about painful movement. I have that but only after my accident. When LO moves in my lower abdomen it kills. So painful. I assumed it was the internal bruising but maybe it's just normal pregnant? I'm at the dr on Tuesday. I'll ask then. 

Want- I'm curious which giant pads you got for your hospital bag (lol sorry if TMI). I've looked but I'm not sure what to get. Can they just be regular overnight pads or does it need to be something more for incontinence? 

Cat- good to hear from you. Glad your still cooking your LO :) hope the meds they gave you will help. 

I feel like I'm forgetting something but....oh well I guess lol.

I remembered! Want- your shower pictures are great. Love your bump. 

And some of you guys have been talking about family stuff. OH and I haven't talked about when his family gets to come in but it won't be a fun conversation. He has NO BOUNDRIES with them. It's so frustrating to me. I've decided that I just have ZERO tolerance for other people right now. It sounds so bad but im exhausted mentally and physically and do not feel like dealing with needy people. Lol ok it sounds really bad but I can't help it. 

OHs sister took it upon herself to paint wooden blocks making the baby's name. Super nice and thoughtful however, it does not match anything! It looks ridiculous. I didn't even want to hang it in the nursery but OH told me I was being rude. Maybe I am but it looks dumb, doesn't mean I don't appreciate her effort I just don't want it hanging in the room. Blah! 

I think that's it lol. Sorry. I'm a bit crabby today. Thank you ladies for always being here :hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - awesome pics and looks like so much fun at your shower! My OH is silly too, funny man though hecan work my nerves a lot. Gosh, hope you feel better soon! It sucks to go into work feeling all crappy. It seems like my cold is going to stay a few more days. 

Rockin - girrrrlll...I feel you on the crappy part lol. Currently feeling like that, booo! 

I wonder how's missjenn doing. She's like really close to her due date. Who else is close to theirs? I can't remember.


----------



## wantb502

Thanks ladies! 

Rockin: I got always Overnight with wings. They were the biggest thickest pads I could find:) everything else was thin or with some special mesh layer. I hear you are to avoid the mesh layer because stitches can get caught. You should get wings too because of the leakage. I plan on stealing a ton of pads and mesh undies from the hospital. Hopefully the bleeding doesn't last more than 2 weeks, Blahhhh! I guess that's what you get for not having a period for 10 months!

I don't blame you about the block thing. It's nice, but come on! I don't think you should give things like that unless you know the theme and colors. We got a "baby dedication"
Thing from DH aunt. It's cheap and we don't go to church... Shoot, DH is atheist! I feel bad and the gesture was nice... But if it doesn't work for you.. Screw it! Can you paint them to match!!?!


----------



## whittnie117

Wow, lots to respond to. If I miss anything, I'll repost. 

Want, I am sorry your sister did that to you. I know what you felt like. It was similar to my mom telling all the family I was pregnant. That was MY news, not hers. Just like it was YOUR news, not hers. Sometimes family members can be so inconsiderate of your feelings. I am glad that you had fun at your shower though. That octopus looks great! Your friend is talented. I hope you feel better from being sick. It is no fun. I've escaped being sick so far (fingers crossed it stays that way), but I make up for it in all my complications, lol. 

bb1, hopefully you get just you and you DH and the time you deserve with your baby right from the start this time. 

I started packing my bag tonight. Just a few things, a couple dresses, some toiletries. I hope to have it packed within the next week or two since I might be going earlier than expected. 

Cat, glad that they got you something stronger that can work for your headaches so you can bake that little one longer. As for appetite. Mine is out of this world. I have gained so much in the last two weeks. At my appointment I weighed in at 272. 8 lbs heavier than my appointment two weeks prior :dohh: I hope the weight gain just stays there and doesn't get worse. I keep scaring myself when I look in the mirror because I don't look like me anymore, lol. 

Rockin, :hugs: I have no idea what I'd do without you ladies either, lol. 

As for pads, I am buying the Always Maxi Extra Heavy Overnight Pads with Wings. Not the ones in the orange pack which are just the Always Overnight pads. They are in a purple package. I used them prior to pregnancy because my flow was so heavy I'd soak a pad an hour easily. I had to use an ultra tampon AND that pad just to keep it contained. That's how bad it was. Anyhow, since I won't be able to use a tampon, they are the only ones I trust to work.

Alchemist, I hope you feel better soon. I am sorry everyone is so sick. Ucky being pregnant and sick too. 

As for a silly OH, well, just look at mine. He got a moose towel from work for our baby boy and he came in crawling to the room 'spying' on me in bed. I am so glad i happened to be text messaging and just happened to snap a photo. 
[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/IMG_20130725_204005.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/IMG_20130725_204005.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I know I said I'd take it easy, but I am getting really ancy about things not getting done. So, with OH's help, I went through all the storage space in our huge desk that needs to be moved out, the shelving units and we cleared out the closet to make room for all the stuff we were going to keep in the room from the desk. We had about 4 big boxes of things that went into the garage (to sell at our garage sale), and we put what we wanted to keep in our amoir that will go in the garage until baby is in his own room. We also moved our huge chair out of the room. I can walk in and out of our room easily now where as before I was having a hard time manuevering my big belly to get past things. 

Now all we need to do is take apart the desk and it's attachments, move it out of the room and move the armoir and we will have plenty of room for the bassinet and my chair. I am really excited and a lot more relaxed now that all of that part is done. I feel like a big burden has been lifted from my shoulders and that I can relax a bit now with less worry. :happydance:


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - you are a trooper, woman! But please rest! ... I haven't done anything to prepare for ds. I think the nesting will hit me by 35+ weeks. Oh...the hospital bag..I haven't brought mine out yet. I'm trying to think what I think I'll need. Not much, though because my hospital provides lots. 

I can't believe by next month, I'll have TWO kiddos! Another year of no sleep! Ahhhh!


----------



## whittnie117

Omg I know, next month and there will be a baby here! I am so anxious and scared all at the same time. 

I think I will be able to rest now. I mean, there is literally nothing I can do now. I have to wait for OH and FIL to move the desk out and the armoir and then they need to redo the floors in here. THEN I can do something, Like tell them where I want the bassinet :haha: But other than that, everything is done that I can do. So, now I can rest. I just will work on ordering what I need for my bag and get that together and I am going to do the diaper bag as well, just to have it done and ready. I am excited to do that part. We are all getting close, anywhere from 2-10 weeks for any of us here.


----------



## cat123456

Omg im terrrible at remembering what everyone says: 
Whitt- i no exactly wat u mean when its not sorted and done it bugs you loads. Because i cant do too much atm me and oh keep fighting because i want it tidy and clean and ready and he thinks that we have aggges..
Also ur oh looks hilarious!! And iv got to go back and try get some more meds somehow..

Want- iv packed my hospital bag ready so happy iv done that bit.. Your baby shower looked great fun!


----------



## berniegroves

In the UK you can buy pads that are specifically for after you've had a baby, called maternity pads. They are huge and uncomfortable but do a fantastic job! Want us right in saying you want to stay away from mesh, as if you do end up with stitches they can catch. And I can only imagine how nasty that would be!! 

I got a great tip the other day which I thought I would share. Pack some Vaseline in your hospital bag. Then put some on baby's bum everytime you change them. That way when they do the first few poops which are really sticky (like tar) it will just wipe straight off. This is total genius to me and we have a big tub of Vaseline packed!!  

I'm 36 weeks today. Wowzers!! 

Alchemist - that's what I keep thinking! Next month I'm going to have 2 little ones!!! Yikes!! 

Whit - glad to hear you're taking it easy for the moment.


----------



## missjenn

Great advice on the Vaseline!! 

Want - That is nuts about your sister revealing the name...what the heck!!! I would be flipping mad! Not cool! Love the baby shower pics and you look great!

Everyone's bumps are totally out there now!!! Alchemist...I am totally jealous of yours!!! My boobs are so big they just make me look huge allover now!

Rockin - that is crazy about the internal bruising! How frigin fast was that car going when it hit you!!!!

I'm feeling tired and cannot find a comfortable position standing, sitting or laying down anymore. The only time I feel good is when I am out for my exercise, that is pretty much it.

I will be 37 weeks tomorrow and I really hope the baby comes next week!!!!

Alchemist - now I want Chinese food...but I think I will wait until this weekend when my parents are visiting from the island.

Bernie- Congrats on your 36 week milestone!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Good suggestion on the Vaseline. I learned that with dd and it does really help with easy wiping so much. You don't have to use straight vaseline, any oil based cream will work. I used target brand. I go to target for everything. That's where I get my diapers, everything target brand to save $. But this time around, I won't be buying newborn diapers for newborn. I'm going a size larger for larger coverage because there was an incident when dd had massive poop all over her back and got on me too. Lol...all moms have some sorta poop/pee stories, it's funny. 

Asf - last night was hard. Dd still has a cold so was coughing and sneezing all night and I had a headache all night from congestion. I'm soooooooooo tired. I can not wait until OH wakes up so he can take over caring for her while I get a nap. Oy vay, will I survive with 2 lo's? Anyway, I hope you ladies are doing well. 

Mama - hope you and your 2 kiddos are doing well!


----------



## The Alchemist

See...my stretchies :p

Oh sh*t...it's upside down but in my gallery it's not. Wtf. Sorry guys. Turn your head upside down lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131007_100208.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Sorry guys I have been so busy/lazy I haven't posted in a while! 35 weeks today for DD and I. I took pictures this morning:
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20131007_094507_zpsfda2b90f.jpg

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20131007_094552_zps0e5e6e5c.jpg

We got blinds hung in the babies room this weekend. Everything is put together I just need to do a few loads of laundry and I am SET for DD to arrive. I will be taking pictures I think this week. I want to get them off to everyone who has helped to pitch in 

Hospital bag - I started really putting everything together last night. I am SURE there are things that I have missed that I am going to have to go back and put in. Started putting together the diaper bag last night as well. ( I guess I need to pack some Vaseline!)

Delivery room I am only planning on my OH being there though I think my mom will be on stand by. Not sure how OH is going to do with the process (the big manly man hunter is scared the blood might make him woozy!) 

I tried to talk to OH about asking MIL and FIL not to come until daughter is born. MIL has MS I don't want her to be waiting around in the waiting room for who knows how long but he won't have that conversation with me. Guess I will let him deal with it then!


----------



## missjenn

I see NO STRETCHIES!!!!!!!!!! lol

Just a super cute bump!


----------



## The Alchemist

Cowgirl - whoo! You're 35 weeks! You're pretty much ready! How's it feel?

Missjenn - I swear! I have them but probably the lighting. I have it on my jiggly butt too but nobody needs to see that lol. How are you feeling these days? You're pretty much ready too.


----------



## whittnie117

Ahhh, everyone is hitting huge milestones this week, lol. Congrats on getting to 37 weeks Missjenn. It won't be long now. Congrats on 36 weeks Bernie. Congrats on 35 weeks Cowgirl. Oh my gosh. I am sure I missed people, sorry, but still congrats! Lol

I am 33 weeks today. I kind of wish I were further a long, but I know I need to just try to enjoy what I can and make this baby cook until his due date. I am starting to be in some unbearable pain in my hips, back, and legs. Even my ankles are joining in now. Still no swelling though, so I am happy about that. Alchemist, have you found any relief with anything yet for pain? I can't take baths now because I lost my plug. :( 

Vaseline is such a great idea. I will have to go buy some and pack it. I hate vaseline personally, but I will try it out for sure those first few days. Then the poops should be more watery and seedy (breastfeeding). Okay, so I bought A&D ointment cream. I thought that was what we are supposed to use on baby's bum every time? Or am I totally off base here? I wouldn't want to do anything wrong, lol. Is there something better? 

Alchemist, no...no I don't see them. Pretty sure you're seeing things :haha:

Cowgirl, you look great.


----------



## The Alchemist

Hey whittnie - I've been bouncing and swaying on my birthing ball. That seems to help because i think it helps with realigning the joints, as far as what I've read. Oh I didn't know you can't take baths if plug is lost? Shower is your only option, eh? If you're achy, put a chair in the tub or shower and sit. And A&D ointment is perfect actually. I used that. There's petroleum also in it, as with most diaper rash cream. Comes in handy actually because you can Use it to moisturize also. And yes I do have it but the lines are very thin so maybe that's why. Okay, back to your pelvic issues. Are you lifting things?! You better not! I HAVE to lift things. Uh..well my dd lol. She's a good 25+lb lil girl. That makes it achy and sometimes it hurts bad. But my ball really helps actually. OH helps with massaging my lower back too (although he likes to get perverted at the same time! Jeez lol). Are you losing anymore plug?


----------



## whittnie117

No, no more plug loss (that I've noticed). The bath thing is because of risk of infection. As for the shower, I would love to do that, but FIL and MIL get really mad if you're in there for more than 15 minutes and for me that's just enough time to wash up and get out. Our city has an ordinance about how much water each household can use and we get in trouble and fined if we use too much. 

I just got my new birth ball this weekend and OH pumped it up. So, I will try to sit on that. It MIGHT fit in the room now since we moved out stuff. It will fit once we get the desk out this weekend. Also, I am not lifting anything. I am scared I will pop the baby out, lol. 

I have my doctor's appointment on Thursday so I will get more information on what's going on down there. I hope I have remained the same dilation. However, if I can keep this baby in and dilate one cm a week, by the time I am ready to deliver I'll be ready to go :haha: (I am kidding).


----------



## missjenn

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Sorry guys I have been so busy/lazy I haven't posted in a while! 35 weeks today for DD and I. I took pictures this morning:
> https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20131007_094507_zpsfda2b90f.jpg
> 
> https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm176/doublelrider/20131007_094552_zps0e5e6e5c.jpg
> 
> We got blinds hung in the babies room this weekend. Everything is put together I just need to do a few loads of laundry and I am SET for DD to arrive. I will be taking pictures I think this week. I want to get them off to everyone who has helped to pitch in
> 
> Hospital bag - I started really putting everything together last night. I am SURE there are things that I have missed that I am going to have to go back and put in. Started putting together the diaper bag last night as well. ( I guess I need to pack some Vaseline!)
> 
> Delivery room I am only planning on my OH being there though I think my mom will be on stand by. Not sure how OH is going to do with the process (the big manly man hunter is scared the blood might make him woozy!)
> 
> I tried to talk to OH about asking MIL and FIL not to come until daughter is born. MIL has MS I don't want her to be waiting around in the waiting room for who knows how long but he won't have that conversation with me. Guess I will let him deal with it then!

I would not be comfortable with my MIL and FIL either. Are they wanting to be in the room???


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Cowgirl - whoo! You're 35 weeks! You're pretty much ready! How's it feel?
> 
> Missjenn - I swear! I have them but probably the lighting. I have it on my jiggly butt too but nobody needs to see that lol. How are you feeling these days? You're pretty much ready too.

I don't see them at all!!

I have the grey/white ones that I have always had since puberty.

I am beyond uncomfortable, the torn muscles (what they GUESS) just below my breasts/on top of ribs are extremely painful. Any kind of pressure makes me yell in pain sometimes now...simple as a frigin fart! They said they will be putting the epidural farther up my spine to help with the pain that will be there from pushing. 

I have to decided to start my maternity leave next Monday, so this Friday will be my last day of work. I cannot tough it out any longer. The two hours of driving to work every day (there and back) is enough!


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> No, no more plug loss (that I've noticed). The bath thing is because of risk of infection. As for the shower, I would love to do that, but FIL and MIL get really mad if you're in there for more than 15 minutes and for me that's just enough time to wash up and get out. Our city has an ordinance about how much water each household can use and we get in trouble and fined if we use too much.
> 
> I just got my new birth ball this weekend and OH pumped it up. So, I will try to sit on that. It MIGHT fit in the room now since we moved out stuff. It will fit once we get the desk out this weekend. Also, I am not lifting anything. I am scared I will pop the baby out, lol.
> 
> I have my doctor's appointment on Thursday so I will get more information on what's going on down there. I hope I have remained the same dilation. However, if I can keep this baby in and dilate one cm a week, by the time I am ready to deliver I'll be ready to go :haha: (I am kidding).

Wow, you get fined for too much water usage??? That's crazy, I never heard of that before. So now I am curious. How does that work exactly....like how would you know when you have reached your household limit?


----------



## luna_19

awe everyone looks great :)
here's my 35 week pic


we finally managed to go and take some nice maternity pics yesterday since it stopped raining for a bit :)

My hip pain returned on Friday :( I had it pretty bad really early on but it has been fine since then with regular chiropractor visits but it just came back out of nowhere. It hurts to walk especially if I've been sitting or standing still in between. I went back to see my chiro this morning and he confirmed what I suspected that it's just because my hips are so loose at this point. He lent me this belt that I can wear when I need to do a lot of walking that squeezes my hips in so I'm going to give that a try at work today. Other than that just trying to either sit on my ball or lay down when I'm at home.


----------



## whittnie117

missjenn said:


> Wow, you get fined for too much water usage??? That's crazy, I never heard of that before. So now I am curious. How does that work exactly....like how would you know when you have reached your household limit?

Well we don't have a way of telling from here. If we use too much we get a letter in the mail as a warning that if it doesn't change the next month we will be charged. If it doesn't correct the following month (or maybe it's three consecutive months) they classify you as a high usage household and you get charged a lot more per month for water.

So, I understand MIL and FIL frustrations, but it's funny how they get mad when I use extra water, but then FIL leave the sprinklers on and that's just a' ok. I guess their house, their rules, even if we are paying their mortgage. 

I hope they can take that pain away from you for labor. That must be painful :( Hopefully the muscles will heal quickly once the baby is here. I know they probably won't start to heal until then unfortunately. Silly babies stretching us to our limits. 

I wouldn't have been able to do that 2 hour drive just to get to work and back. I can barely drive to the grocery store. It's good you finally can get some rest. I know you said you want baby to come next week, but hopefully you get a few days of just rest prior to birth!


----------



## whittnie117

Luna, I am so jealous of your bump. So petite and we are so far along, lol. I hope your hip pain clears up and the belt works. I am too big for belts. I couldn't find any that would fit when I looked, lol. I might go see my chiropractor. I have been putting it off because it is 40 dollars per visit. Was yours able to adjust you even though your hips are so loose? Or is it a lost cause at this point? My back always used to crack, especially in the hips and they won't now.


----------



## luna_19

he did some adjustments that felt really good but he did say it's more about trying to keep it from getting worse at this point :( I was hesitant to go because I have to pay $50 each time and just went for my monthly visit last Monday. He said it would help to go every week from now on but it's just so expensive!

I guess I'm lucky that it took this long to come back in the first place.

Oh and yeah I used to always be able to crack my back really good but haven't been able to for ages! Also my hips used to pop every time I did my yoga but stopped maybe a month ago.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - it might be beneficial for you to get that maternity/post partum belly band after birth. Better if you can get the corset type. I plan on using one immediately to help with the pp belly. Lots of cs moms use it as well to hold the stitches so it's multi purpose. 

Luna - sorry about that hip pain. I've been having that pain for months already. Only thing that kinda helps is the ball and massage. I'd see a chiro but worry about the extra expenses on it that could be used on more important things for kids. But that's just me. Hopefully yours will subside quickly right after birth. Mine, my ob told me it'll still hurt but worse for.a couple of months - just like the first. So...I have that to look forward to :(


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I try not to talk too much about how I am feeling! I feel terrible when I get on and read all about how y'all are doing! Other then the threatened miscarriages in the first trimester I have had no real impact from my pregnancy. No morning sickness or anything! 

Slowing down a little (Fell asleep during the football game yesterday) but overall I am still up and doing everything I have always done (except riding horses of course). Still at work and have some aches and pains but I sit in an office chair so not too much wear and tear on my body.

A few weeks ago I told DH I wasn't ready to push this little girl out that I had decided to just keep her in my belly. Now we are getting to the point that when she is shifting I get a lot more pain.

Whit - I have been having lower abdominal pain. Told DH that it feels like she is trying to push her way out but mine luckily passes fairly quickly.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

MissJenn - I don't know WHAT my MIL and FIL want. FIL told me he wants a call as soon as I head to the hospital but I don't know what their expectations really are for delivery. That is why I wanted DH to have that conversation!! 

At my baby shower my FIL announced to my mom that he is getting ready to retire and they are going to sell their house and move into a camping trailer so they can afford to watch our daughter. Um first I am hearing about this and secondly I am not comfortable with my DD being with her grandparents alone. Husband and I have talked about this. DH is determined not to be the parent that his father was/is.


----------



## wantb502

Too much to keep up with, but I can say that you ladies crack me up! Especially you MissJEnn! 

I would HATE if it hurt every time I farted! hahahahahaha

I had my ultrasound today to see if Denver is small. Well he is measuring perfect 33 weeks but the doctor said that he wasn't going to be a basketball player. We knew that...I am barely 5'4 and Dave is barely 5'8"! Maybe he will play the guitar:)

Also LO has a ton of hair, HB 146 and he likes to suck his fist and play with his balls. Typical boy!

I am going to post some photos.. but I am going to do it from my phone so they wont be very good and probably upside down.


----------



## wantb502

Here some from today:


I am not posting any more because I hate my phone and the pictures look so much better in person. I wish I had gotten a 3D!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## whittnie117

wantb502 said:


> Also LO has a ton of hair, HB 146 and he likes to suck his fist and play with his balls. Typical boy!


:haha::haha::haha: That cracked me up.


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Missjenn - it might be beneficial for you to get that maternity/post partum belly band after birth. Better if you can get the corset type. I plan on using one immediately to help with the pp belly. Lots of cs moms use it as well to hold the stitches so it's multi purpose.
> 
> Luna - sorry about that hip pain. I've been having that pain for months already. Only thing that kinda helps is the ball and massage. I'd see a chiro but worry about the extra expenses on it that could be used on more important things for kids. But that's just me. Hopefully yours will subside quickly right after birth. Mine, my ob told me it'll still hurt but worse for.a couple of months - just like the first. So...I have that to look forward to :(

What exactly is that? And it is for after birth? What does it do?


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Too much to keep up with, but I can say that you ladies crack me up! Especially you MissJEnn!
> 
> I would HATE if it hurt every time I farted! hahahahahaha
> 
> I had my ultrasound today to see if Denver is small. Well he is measuring perfect 33 weeks but the doctor said that he wasn't going to be a basketball player. We knew that...I am barely 5'4 and Dave is barely 5'8"! Maybe he will play the guitar:)
> 
> Also LO has a ton of hair, HB 146 and he likes to suck his fist and play with his balls. Typical boy!
> 
> I am going to post some photos.. but I am going to do it from my phone so they wont be very good and probably upside down.

That's great news!!!

Im looking at the picture and trying to see the hair...haha...in person can you see the hair?


----------



## missjenn

37 Weeks = Full Term

I am in so much discomfort I can barely move at night. Down there.....it hurts so bad....like even though I am not in labor it constantly feels like the baby is on his way out...like I need to have my hand there to catch him. The pressure is getting unbearable.
 



Attached Files:







1385270_10153349625135093_356857948_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## berniegroves

missjenn said:


> 37 Weeks = Full Term
> 
> I am in so much discomfort I can barely move at night. Down there.....it hurts so bad....like even though I am not in labor it constantly feels like the baby is on his way out...like I need to have my hand there to catch him. The pressure is getting unbearable.

Congrats on being full-term!! Yay!!
I'm getting pain at night too and hate needing to roll over!! I'm getting a lot if pressure below, it's really bad when I'm sat on the toilet (sorry if tmi!) at those times it literally feels like the baby is on his way!! 
So you have my sympathy missjenn if you get that feeling all the time! It is not good!! 

Want - I'm so glad your boy is measuring where he should. That must be a big relief!! 

I've suddenly realised the baby could be here any day now and so I'm trying manically to get everything done! It's my DD's 2nd birthday on the 22nd October so I'm trying to plan for that also.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks, rolling over is no longer fun....omg...so this is all normal eh...with all the pressure...that happened with your first? Will it be like that until the baby arrives...omg...I dont think I can handle that for another 3 weeks :(

I will post my belly shot tonight when I get home from work...you ladies can tell me if you see a drop at all.


----------



## berniegroves

missjenn said:


> Thanks, rolling over is no longer fun....omg...so this is all normal eh...with all the pressure...that happened with your first? Will it be like that until the baby arrives...omg...I dont think I can handle that for another 3 weeks :(
> 
> I will post my belly shot tonight when I get home from work...you ladies can tell me if you see a drop at all.

The pain at night is definetly normal for me (and you it seems) I had it really badly with DD. this time it's not as bad, but still horrible. 
As for pressure I know I had it the first time but I don't remember it feeling like the baby was on the way. So this time is definetly worse for me. 

How long have you been feeling the pressure for? I'm sure it will be because the baby has dropped. Hang in there, not long to go now  
X


----------



## cat123456

Lol i no how you ladies feel walking around i get lightning crotch with every step and soo much pressure x


----------



## missjenn

The pressure has been really bad the past week...but the past few days have been the absolute worst!

Lighting crotch....pretty sure I got that!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - yeah the belly binder is for pp. it's not restrict just for csection mamas. I thought maybe I'd suggest that because you'd mentioned about that pain you have at the upper tummy? Maybe that might help pp. 

As for the pressure, I've been feeling that for a couple of weeks already. Like when I sit on the toilet to pee or poo, I feel it and it feels like he wants to crawl out already. I've also been feeling little niggles right behind my pubic area and also to the left or right of my crotch area. So I guess he's gotten low.


----------



## missjenn

I will check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!

So you are feeling the pressure earlier than me than....omg...I cannot stand it and I figure it will only get worse.


----------



## cat123456

I started feeling at 30 weeks nd its getting soo much worse my oh laughs wen i get lightning crotch in town il b walking along fine then sqeal and carry on lol i wanted to post a pic of my bump for the first time but not totally sure how x


----------



## cat123456

i think i did it?? Im sorry im not as stunnin as you lot but i love my huge bump. To put ibto perspective my breasts are a size 38E lol


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat, I don't see one?


----------



## wantb502

Wanted to update everyone.... 
Murmurs, my SIL, is in labor right now!!!!!!! PUSHING!!!

She was due the 21st but Ripley decided to come early!!


----------



## whittnie117

Woo, congrats to her and your family. So exciting to have cousins so close in age.


----------



## missjenn

wantb502 said:


> Wanted to update everyone....
> Murmurs, my SIL, is in labor right now!!!!!!! PUSHING!!!
> 
> She was due the 21st but Ripley decided to come early!!

I am totally jealous of your SIL!!!! I want to go early too damit!!!!!!!!!

Cat - I don't see the pic either.


----------



## missjenn

I don't think I dropped at all :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3770.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bb1

Cat- I dont see anything either.

Missjenn not sure, he might be in the process of dropping.

Have my growth scan today. Wondering how big the little man is getting now. Really wanting a pic. will see what I can do.


----------



## bb1

Quick question. Does anyone else have kind of pregnancy mask on their breasts around the areola. Like almost as if the areola colour is leaking out of the lines and spreading further out?

Also has anyone else experienced pregnancy mask on their faces yet. I have it under and around the sides of my eyes but also awful acne all over my chin and under my chin


----------



## The Alchemist

Congrats to Murmurs! Make sure you tell her we congratulated her! 

Missjenn - I'm no expert, sorry. 2 pregnancies and I should know. Yet, I'm still confused about mine lol. Lovely bump nonetheless, as always.

Bb1 - hey I have that, my areolas spread out like that. But I don't have the mask or Acne on my face.


----------



## bb1

Well I am glad I am not alone in at least one of my things lol. 
Been having BH most of the day about 10-15 mins will see if my cervix has shortened any since 31-32 weeks when it was at 3.something cms


----------



## missjenn

BB1 - My boobs are covered in it and so is the top of my forehead!


----------



## wantb502

Thanks guys! Kristie had a beautiful 6 pound 9 ounce Ripley Elaine. Born at 430 Eastern time. Momma and baby are doing great. 

As for the boobs. I am a whitey and definitely don't have any darkening of my skin. Actually sometimes when I look at my areolas, it looks like they are very pale and hard underneath. I was wondering if it was milk or something else. It just started about 2 weeks ago. The tops of the areola are normal. Who knows

I am packing my hospital bag THIS weekend! Since my SIL had her baby early, I now need to make sure EVERYTHING is in place for go time! I bet he will be late:) Also my doc is not letting go visit:( I am so sad about it, but Kristie said she was not surprised. I wish they lived closer than I could see my niece. I going to Skype with them tomorrow.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - how early was she?


----------



## wantb502

She was due the 21st.... So almost 2 weeks!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh that's not bad! With my daughter, she came 9 days early. I'm hoping for the same with my son. I'm gonna hang myself if I go over due lol!


----------



## cat123456

Siigh stupid phone lol.. And congrats to ur sis want

bb1 let us no how it goes! 

My aereola went dark with my first and never really went back i hate em. I need a boob lift and nipple reduction x


----------



## whittnie117

I'll respond to posts tomorrow when I have a chance to catch up, but I just wanted to put this link here. There's a couple really good deals today such as the bouncer, gym, and blankets. Remember there is a 5 dollar shipping and handling charge only. You'll get the items in like two days and you can use your amazon account (which is so much easier for me personally). Anyhow, I don't know what you ladies still need for baby, so if I can save some monies for you, my job is done, lol! I know mama got a 20 dollar bouncer from the same site (got the same one I did)
https://kids.woot.com/plus/baby-accessories-bling-your-crib

Speaking of Mama,
I hope you and your babies are doing well!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Want- CONGRATS to your SIL!!! So exciting :) Hopefully you get to see your niece soon :hugs:



missjenn said:


> I am beyond uncomfortable, the torn muscles (what they GUESS) just below my breasts/on top of ribs are extremely painful. Any kind of pressure makes me yell in pain sometimes now...simple as a frigin fart! They said they will be putting the epidural farther up my spine to help with the pain that will be there from pushing.
> 
> I have to decided to start my maternity leave next Monday, so this Friday will be my last day of work. I cannot tough it out any longer. The two hours of driving to work every day (there and back) is enough!

SOOOOO jealous you get to start your maternity leave. I have 3 weeks left before I go...unless i just cannot take it anymore. 
I am not in quite as bad as you, but pretty darn close. Im not sleeping anymore it hurts to bad. Walking, which you said helped you, makes me feel like he;s going to fall right now, its awful, but I keep doing it in hopes it helps him come early! lol Im just so damn tired and now not being able to sleep at night because of the pain is terrible! Hopefully out LOs will be here soon and we'll forget all about the pain :) 



Co_Cowgirl said:


> I try not to talk too much about how I am feeling! I feel terrible when I get on and read all about how y'all are doing! Other then the threatened miscarriages in the first trimester I have had no real impact from my pregnancy. No morning sickness or anything!
> 
> Slowing down a little (Fell asleep during the football game yesterday) but overall I am still up and doing everything I have always done (except riding horses of course). Still at work and have some aches and pains but I sit in an office chair so not too much wear and tear on my body.
> 
> A few weeks ago I told DH I wasn't ready to push this little girl out that I had decided to just keep her in my belly. Now we are getting to the point that when she is shifting I get a lot more pain.
> 
> Whit - I have been having lower abdominal pain. Told DH that it feels like she is trying to push her way out but mine luckily passes fairly quickly.

Jealous!! But thats great that you feel so good. I wish I did. I have not enjoyed pregnancy at all. I want him OUT!!! :haha:



missjenn said:


> 37 Weeks = Full Term
> 
> I am in so much discomfort I can barely move at night. Down there.....it hurts so bad....like even though I am not in labor it constantly feels like the baby is on his way out...like I need to have my hand there to catch him. The pressure is getting unbearable.

You look gorgeous! And yes the pressure....Im terrified, especially if youre measuring 2 weeks ahead of me instead of just one! I cant take much more lol



bb1 said:


> Quick question. Does anyone else have kind of pregnancy mask on their breasts around the areola. Like almost as if the areola colour is leaking out of the lines and spreading further out?
> 
> Also has anyone else experienced pregnancy mask on their faces yet. I have it under and around the sides of my eyes but also awful acne all over my chin and under my chin

My boobs look like that, my face not so much, but I wear glasses so its hard to tell. But thats my boobs exactly, my nipples just keep expanding lol

AFM- you ladies have been busy...and Ive been lazy and exhausted, sorry I havent been keeping up. I did NOT want to come back to work after the accident. Im sore still and have SOOO much pressure in my vagina and lower abdomen. 

I was at the dr last night and Im getting soft but no dilation or effacement yet :( THAT SUCKS! But Ive heard it can happen quickly,so I guess I shouldn't be too worried about it. Not much I can do but wait.

Oh! I lost weight for the first time in like 3 months lol. No idea how that happened, but it made me a little excited! And I dont feel like my tummy is getting any bigger, but I measured bigger than last week when I was in the hospital, so Im doing well it seems! 

For you ladies that have kiddos already: Were you late, on time, early? Alchemist I saw you had your 1st LO early...I didnt think that was common. It gives me hope!

I just need some energy to keep going to work. SOOOOO tired :sleep:


----------



## cat123456

Rockin- your not th only one im in bed as we speak im so tired and achey!! Xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - yep! Dd came 9 days early! My 2 signs were period-like cramps (very dull, though, I remember) and some plug tinged with pink. It started at 3:30 in the morning. Every woman will experience differently. My waters never went on its own. I totally understand wanting the lo to come soon because you're tired of all the tiredness and aches/pains. I am too! Soooo hoping I'd go early again with this boy! Hang in there, rock. You're near the end of it. I'm 3 weeks behind you. Imagine if you're where I'm at lol. By the time I get to 36w, you've probably havethe baby! 

ASF - okay...pleeeease tell me I'm not the only one! I know many of you, including me, have been feeling lots of pressure. However, sometimes, while I'm lying down or sitting in relaxation mode (watching tv or whatever), I'd feel pressure and what feels like either his head pushes down or he uses his have to push or punch into my vagina! It's so weird! And even though it's good to know he's low, it kinda worries me that maybe my cervix is too low?? Anyone feel this? I should email my dr about it unless you issues feel it too. Or I'll wait for my appointment on the 14th to ask him.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Alchemist- I get serious lightning crotch but I'm not sure if that's what you're describing. Most of my movement is higher but I know my LO is head down. Doesn't sound like anything to worry about though :)

Here's my 36 week bump (36+1 technically) I'm trying really hard to smile lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: sounds like lightening crotch to me! I get it too! It's a suprising and quickly uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## The Alchemist

Lol us that what lightning crotch is?! I've always wondered....thanks ladies. 

Whittnie - thanks for the heads up on those sales. I'm also looking for winter sales, clothes mostly, for both dd & ds. I'm going to be shopping around sites today. Or maybe I should wait for holiday sales.

Rock - look at youuuu, lovely bump. You look cute!


----------



## berniegroves

My DD arrived right on schedule (according to my dates anyway) 
The nhs said she was 2 days late. 
I didn't have any warning, just stood up from the sofa and felt a gush or water! I though 'oh crap - that better be my waters breaking as otherwise I have just peed myself!!"
Then 15 minutes later the water was still trickling out and I started to have contractions. 

Your baby will come when they are ready


----------



## The Alchemist

Okay I'm seriously jealous of those of you who are over 35+weeks. I'm tired of being tired. And pregnant.


----------



## missjenn

I had my 37 week appointment today and the doctor did the internal exam. I actually yelled and cried....it was extremely painful. She said it was because of the pressure I have and the babies head is right there....she said she was touching the head at 1cm in and my cervix is 50% thinned (I think that is what she said...thinned). She said I am dilated 1 cm. She also said that the baby is ready and it could literally be any time now. I really hope she is right....she has my hopes up at this point.

And yes to the lightning crotch...especially at night!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - that is great news! You're giving me hope because I've been having pressure, like he's so low. Wow, you're so close! How do you feel about that?!


----------



## bb1

Oh Missjenn I am so jelous, I had my scan yesterday and my cervix isn't even soft or thinned at all. Still sitting at 3.something cms long and no dilation either. But I am only 35 weeks. Sending you labor vibes. I hope its soon for you. 
Scan yesterday baby boy is estimated to be 6lb 6oz at the moment. DS was born at 38 weeks at 6lb 1oz. so most likely a bigger baby this time. 
I am so so tired and tired of being pregnant and tired of running around after DS who has been playing up so much this last week.....I just want to sleep and be comfortable


----------



## whittnie117

I still haven't caught up on everything, sorry ladies. The last couple days have been horrible. 

Rockin, don't worry too much about no dilation yet. You still have time and I have read stories of women going from absolutely nothing to a baby in the arms in just a couple days. 

bb1- I had huge nipples/areolas to begin with as I have huge breasts anyhow. But since pregnancy, my nipples have almost tripled in size :saywhat: and the areolas have gotten about 50% bigger, gotten twice as dark, and the color looks like it is leaking out of the edges. No face mask though on my end, though my skin is a lot dryer on my forehead and I keep getting deep inset pimple things on my chin and neck. I have noticed a few skin tags that weren't there before forming. My mom got TONS of them in her pregnancies, so I am sure it is just genetics. Another weird thing I am noticing is that my hair has grown a lot, not the hair on my head, but just the body hair. I found a 2 inch hair on my arm the other day and one on the top of my stomach. I was like, "wth, get it off" lol....Though all the hair is growing fast all over. I shaved (with help) Friday and only 5 days later it looks like I haven't shaved in over a month. It's crazy. Even OH has noticed. 

Alchemist- I totally get the whole lightening crotch thing. I had it worse in second trimester, which is abnormal. Now I get a lot of different pains. I feel pain more where I think my cervix is now. I do get the lightening crotch when I've been walking then lie down. It starts stabbing me :( Also, when you are on the birth ball, when you get up do you get a lot of pain for the first couple minutes while walking? 

I am jealous of all the women here past 35 weeks too. I just want to be done with this process and have my little boy and start the healing process. I know he needs more cooking time and I am grateful that he is still in there because it is far too soon. However, I wouldn't mind a fast forward button right about now. I hurt so badly. It's getting worse and worse. I cried last night because my pain was so bad. The night before I had contractions and I could sleep, then yesterday my stomach was so sore. It still is to touch. Now I have a never ending headache. The sciatica is in both legs now and my pelvis feels like it might explode. Sorry for always moaning and crying. I have no one really to talk to. I just have to get it all out. 

Missjenn- It seems very promising that you may have a baby in your arms really soon. So, if I remember correctly they said that you could be 39 weeks right now, right? 2 weeks ahead? Didn't you start out at November 5th on EDD? Lol Hopefully something happens soon for you so you can start to heal and feel better.


----------



## missjenn

The original due date by my dates was November 5th, then they did an ultra sound at 3 months and said the due date was October 29th. Then they did the ultra sound at 20 weeks and said that the baby was measuring 1 week and 6 days farther....but they didnt change my date as they said they dont when you are that far along as the earlier scan is more accurate apparently. So....29th is still the day but I really need it to happen soon....I cant bare the pressure anymore and I'm in such discomfort its unreal. I very much hope the doctor was right about any day....but I had some friends tell me they were told the same thing and it was 3 weeks later :(


----------



## The Alchemist

Wait...no...the pressure I was talking about is not like electric zaps or anything like that. It's just pressure and the feeling of his movements, like a hand gliding and pushing into my cervix? Which feels like he's in the vaginal canal. Ugh...I dunno how else to describe it, but I guess it's just because he's way low and I can feel it so easily. I'm too scared to stick a finger or two in there to check how how low my cervix could be. 

Whittnie - when I Get up from the ball, I dint feel pain our discomfort, just the usual cracking. Otherwise, if I don't use it, I get pelvic pains all day. This has helped lessened the pain. You're experiencing pain? It might be due to how low your baby is too. Sorry, you're going through a lot of discomforts. Just a little bit longer. We're pretty right around the corner!


----------



## whittnie117

Missjenn- Yea, I'd go off the 3 month ultrasound. It would be the most accurate. I could have sworn a couple weeks ago you said that you were measuring two weeks ahead. Perhaps I am going nuts, lol. I wouldn't doubt it. Either way, hopefully you have your baby soon. It sounds good, since the baby is already engaged (which is what I assume your doctor meant by 'ready to go'). Only two days left til your maternity leave. Perhaps from then on you can just bounce on a ball and rest in bed unless that doesn't help any. 

Alchemist- Yes, I have some pretty bad pains when I get up from the ball. I have tried it out for the last three days and each time it has happened. At first I figured it was my body adjusting to using it, but then it just doesn't seem normal. I have my appointment tomorrow with the doctor and another check. I'll ask how low the baby is if she can tell. Ugh, I know it's just a bit longer. I am just miserable and getting worse everyday. I wish I were one of those women *cough* cowgirl *cough* that don't have too many discomforts during pregnancy. Lucky girls, haha. But I knew going into it that I'd probably be riddled with issues, lol. Darn pre-existing conditions. Oh well, just 7 more weeks. That is my mantra. 7 more weeks, 7 more weeks, 7 more weeks....


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - lol we're in the same week, I think want is as well. We have 4 more weeks to hit a safe 37 weeks at least! And then we'll be holding our baby! For me, I get to hold another baby once again a frikkin year later! Lol...something I didn't imagine because ideally, we'd rather wait to have another but I'm already warming up to the idea that they'll be close and I get that bond again what with the breastfeeding and skin to skin contact :D 

It's like 8:30 something pm over here right now. I'm waiting in my food delivery. Too achy + lazy to cook :/ And then I'm gonna watch American Horror Story: Coven @ 10, 3rd season premier ! I didn't like the previous 2 seasons too much but I'm so excited about this one because I like witches. I have a good feeling this season will be gruesomely good. Any of you familiar with this show? What showsdo you ladies like to watch? OH! The Voice is back on. I've been watching that. I also like Andrew Zimmern Bizarre Foods on Travel Channel. I was watching that Zombie show, dammit my pregnant brain can't remember.the title :/ Yeah so what shows do you ladies like? I'm not a big tv watcher btw. Just very little.


----------



## whittnie117

Yea all three of us are due in the same three days. However, when I was at the hospital a really good tech got ahold of my first ultrasound and she said she thought who ever did it was wrong with my dates. She said she calculated it and put me a few days ahead. So I'd be 34 weeks today. I am SOOOOO hoping she was right. I obviously took it with a grain of salt, but it does mean he may be more developed and come a few days early (at term). I'm okay with that, lol. I know we technically only have about 4 weeks left to be classified term, but even though I am so uncomfortable and hurting I want his brain as developed as possible. It's just my personal feeling. 

Did you mean that you're going to be trying to get pregnant again after this baby? I'm not sure if I read that right. 

As for American Horror Story, thanks for the reminder. I would have forgotten. I liked the first season well enough. Or maybe it was the second, heck I can't remember. I like witches, vampires, all that stuff. When I was a teenager all I read was witchcraft books and vampire books. It was my thing. It also kept me out of trouble, lol. I started watching that new Witches of East End on Lifetime since it premiered this week. It'll be interesting to see if they can actually do something with the show. The storyline was kind of just thrown together a little weird for me for a premiere. The graphics were laughable as well. Hopefully they do something good with it because there definitely needs to be more witchy type shows out there.

Oh the other shows I watch are Chopped, Cutthroat Kitchen, that show with Anne Burrell all on Food Network. I watch House Hunters, Love it or List it on HGTV. I watch Agents of Shield, NCIS, Law and Order SVU, Criminal Minds, The Vampire Diaries (as silly as that is), The Originals, Once Upon a Time, The Blacklist (really good new show), The Voice, The X Factor, pretty much any talent competition. I am sure I am missing a few. Oh and I was ID network. All the real crime shows. I don't know why I like them so much, but I do.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - oh no! We won't be trying after this! I meant when I had my dd. Lol Gawd no...I need a break mentally and physically. I wasn't really healed from the first. It left me with a bad back because although dd was heads down, she wasn't facing the must optimal way for birth. 

And you know what? See, I am not sure either on my date. Because see, when I got my bfp, I didn't know I had been pregnant. I found out @ 12 weeks? Because thing was, I had been on my pills and because we weren't trying at all and I didn't want to risk another, I had been taking it religiously. So, I don't know...I Told the dr I didn't get a period in the last pack but also I don't get periods at all sometimes while on the pills. So I didn't know what my lmp was....anyway, she did the scan and found me to be 12 weeks or so. Later scans says I'm a few days to a week ahead but they kept going by that first scan. Ugh....I hate the mystery.

Anyway, I'm sitting here waiting for the show to start. Yippy!


----------



## whittnie117

I updated my last post with the other shows I liked. I didn't know you were reading when I was writing, lol. Show just started and gross! LOL. 

I thought you meant you were going to try for another right away.. I was like, "what a trooper" haha. I got pregnant while on the pill too, but I had missed February's period so I got suspicious already, that one was just a random missed period as I got pregnant either late February (if the tech was right) or early March. So because I was suspicious, I found out super early. But that early ultrasound is the one that the tech said she thinks they got wrong. So I dunno what to think.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - just finished it! I like it so far! I know it's gross lol but that's the beauty of American Horror story. I can't wait for next weeks episode. My OH missed out, he had to work tonight. But I got it recorded on dvr. I'm interested in the other witch show on lifetime too, but I don't think I'll like it as much as AHS: Coven. Oh there's another new show on nbc i think called Dracula. Wonder how that might be. I won't watch it though. I think I'll read people's review first. I dunno...the trailer didn't do much for me. 

Man...I really should get to sleeping. I'm such a night owl. Oh well...I guess in a way, I'm training and prepping myself for the lack of sleep once baby boy comes.


----------



## whittnie117

I will have to look up Dracula. I haven't seen anything on it. The Witch show on lifetime COULD be good if they do it a little better in the next episodes. It was just silly in the premiere, but that might because of a lower budget perhaps? But if they get a good following I am sure it will get better. The basis for the story could be alright, just the graphics...are so bad. LOL

I don't sleep much at all. If I do, I usually go to sleep around 4 am or so. The last few nights especially because of the pain. Oh well, I get to read tons of posts, lol.


----------



## cat123456

Morning ladies! I cant remember who put wat with 3 pages to read so il write it all in a blur..

Lightning crotch is soo bad atm every step i take its there annoys me when my oh laughs -.-

As for who was measuring two weeks ahead i wrote it about 2 weeks back? Im really hoping to god that th new scans are righ but hey ho. 

I enjoy criminal minds, allll fantasy programmes e.g vampire diaries etc but im not a huge tv lover so i rarely watch it tbh 

asfm- IM 36 WEEKS TOMOROW!! omg so excited! One week till im term i can do it!! His movements have been sooo uncomfortable. I had a terrible thought tho iv lost a stone + this pregnancy when he comes out im gunna b like a teddy with no stuffing  lol ewwww but imagine being able to breeeathe!!! And paint my toes (im living by the rule if i cnt c them then thyr not there lol!! Except cutting) iv got my best friend coming to c me from lincoln today really excited its only dmfor one day but still better then nothing!!

O i almost forgot to whoever it was that said about getting hairy im soooo with you i think im turning into a yeti i hav to get my oh to shave my legs lol!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> I had my 37 week appointment today and the doctor did the internal exam. I actually yelled and cried....it was extremely painful. She said it was because of the pressure I have and the babies head is right there....she said she was touching the head at 1cm in and my cervix is 50% thinned (I think that is what she said...thinned). She said I am dilated 1 cm. She also said that the baby is ready and it could literally be any time now. I really hope she is right....she has my hopes up at this point.
> 
> And yes to the lightning crotch...especially at night!

You poor thing :( I had my first internal at the hospital and then another Tuesday at 36 weeks. They were uncomfortable for sure, but not painful, but it sounds like youve progressed a bit farther than me. Im only soft, but she assured me that it can happen quickly or slowly...so its just a waiting game. Hopefully you dont have to wait much longer :hugs:



The Alchemist said:


> Whittnie - lol we're in the same week, I think want is as well. We have 4 more weeks to hit a safe 37 weeks at least! And then we'll be holding our baby! For me, I get to hold another baby once again a frikkin year later! Lol...something I didn't imagine because ideally, we'd rather wait to have another but I'm already warming up to the idea that they'll be close and I get that bond again what with the breastfeeding and skin to skin contact :D
> 
> It's like 8:30 something pm over here right now. I'm waiting in my food delivery. Too achy + lazy to cook :/ And then I'm gonna watch American Horror Story: Coven @ 10, 3rd season premier ! I didn't like the previous 2 seasons too much but I'm so excited about this one because I like witches. I have a good feeling this season will be gruesomely good. Any of you familiar with this show? What showsdo you ladies like to watch? OH! The Voice is back on. I've been watching that. I also like Andrew Zimmern Bizarre Foods on Travel Channel. I was watching that Zombie show, dammit my pregnant brain can't remember.the title :/ Yeah so what shows do you ladies like? I'm not a big tv watcher btw. Just very little.

Zombie show....Walking Dead? I like that show. I say I dont watch a lot of TV, but...I do have a couple shows I like lol. I just record them and watch when I can. I just finished Dexter & Breaking Bad (obviously) now its....Greys Anatomy, Glee (dont judge lol), New Girl, Homeland and this is really bad, but I LOOOOVE Revenge. Sometimes TV makes me happy lol :happydance:



cat123456 said:


> Morning ladies! I cant remember who put wat with 3 pages to read so il write it all in a blur..
> 
> Lightning crotch is soo bad atm every step i take its there annoys me when my oh laughs -.-
> 
> As for who was measuring two weeks ahead i wrote it about 2 weeks back? Im really hoping to god that th new scans are righ but hey ho.
> 
> I enjoy criminal minds, allll fantasy programmes e.g vampire diaries etc but im not a huge tv lover so i rarely watch it tbh
> 
> asfm- IM 36 WEEKS TOMOROW!! omg so excited! One week till im term i can do it!! His movements have been sooo uncomfortable. I had a terrible thought tho iv lost a stone + this pregnancy when he comes out im gunna b like a teddy with no stuffing  lol ewwww but imagine being able to breeeathe!!! And paint my toes (im living by the rule if i cnt c them then thyr not there lol!! Except cutting) iv got my best friend coming to c me from lincoln today really excited its only dmfor one day but still better then nothing!!
> 
> O i almost forgot to whoever it was that said about getting hairy im soooo with you i think im turning into a yeti i hav to get my oh to shave my legs lol!!

Cat- I didnt realize you were so close! Yay! I dont know who was talking about being hairy either but my stomach is hairy!!! I hope thats not weird and Im not the only one lol. Not like...a man hairy, but WAY more than before pregnancy. Its good in some aspects though, my hair will probably NEVER look like this again. Its gorgeous when I take the time to do it. And all I keep thinking is probably in a few months when the baby starts grabbing stuff, Im going to want to cut it off,lol. 

ANYWAAAAY- I was a super crab yesterday. Im SO uncomfortable and I could not even sit on the couch and try and get my swollen feet up because I couldnt get comfy and OH told me to stop whining. I almost got up and hit him upside the head. It doesnt matter how many times I try and explain how exhausting being pregnant it...he just doesnt get it....like Im making it up or something. Its so frustrating. Im not sleeping well and I dont think thats helping either. Im SOOOO ready for the weekend.

Hope you ladies are doing well. Thinking of you & your LOs Mama!


----------



## missjenn

whittnie117 said:


> Missjenn- Yea, I'd go off the 3 month ultrasound. It would be the most accurate. I could have sworn a couple weeks ago you said that you were measuring two weeks ahead. Perhaps I am going nuts, lol. I wouldn't doubt it. Either way, hopefully you have your baby soon. It sounds good, since the baby is already engaged (which is what I assume your doctor meant by 'ready to go'). Only two days left til your maternity leave. Perhaps from then on you can just bounce on a ball and rest in bed unless that doesn't help any.
> 
> Alchemist- Yes, I have some pretty bad pains when I get up from the ball. I have tried it out for the last three days and each time it has happened. At first I figured it was my body adjusting to using it, but then it just doesn't seem normal. I have my appointment tomorrow with the doctor and another check. I'll ask how low the baby is if she can tell. Ugh, I know it's just a bit longer. I am just miserable and getting worse everyday. I wish I were one of those women *cough* cowgirl *cough* that don't have too many discomforts during pregnancy. Lucky girls, haha. But I knew going into it that I'd probably be riddled with issues, lol. Darn pre-existing conditions. Oh well, just 7 more weeks. That is my mantra. 7 more weeks, 7 more weeks, 7 more weeks....

You arent going nuts, they said at the 20 week ultra sound I was measuring 2 weeks further (well, 1 week and 6 days) but they wont change the date.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

So I was going through the 3rd tri boards and came across a FANTASTIC thread about things youre sick of hearing. It made me laugh a lot! Here was my contribution:

LOVE this thread! 

My favorite so far is 'how are you feeling?'
-ummmm, how the hell do you THINK im feeling? Im 9 months pregnant, gained 60 lbs, cant get comfortable, Im extremely crampy, when I walk I feel like the baby is just going to fall out and I STILL have about 4 weeks before my entire life changes. The anticipation is terrible. LEAVE ME ALONE!

MILs favorite is.....'when is MY little guy going to come?!' 
-EFFFFFFFF YOU! First of all....he's MY little guy, NOT yours. Yours is busy telling me to stop whining about how uncomfortable I am and NOT helping me with laundry and dinner. Thats what YOUR little guy is doing. MINE is still comfortable inside the Hotel Uterus until whatever time he chooses. I CANNOT PREDICT BIRTH, STOP ASKING!!

Someone brought this one up already too: 'Oh its going so quickly!'
-My initial thought to most things these days is F off (Im a bit hormonal) but THIS one....oh man. Ive been pregnant now for 36 weeks!!! Thats 9 months! THATS ALMOST A YEAR! For almost a year Ive had to rearrange everything from my clothes to my eating/drinking habits to quitting smoking to my exercise habits to adjusting to all these hormones pulsing through my body and dealing with people like you. Its been a LONG 9 months, do not assume otherwise.

The other thing that really bothers me is how everyone wants an update after the doctors visits. Granted theres a bit more to tell them now (and thats if I feel like sharing....my vagina & cervix are NONE of your business)....but for a good 5 months.....THERES NOTHING TO TELL YOU. I went to the dr, he measured my stomach, listened to the babys HB and said Ill see you in a month. Leave me alone.

People are commenting on how it bothers them when someone says theyre big or small....it bothers me when people try and tell me I look good. YES, Im THAT hormonal.
-DO NOT tell me I look good. I looked ok before I got pregnant. I am now 60+ lbs heavier than I was 9 months ago (and NO, its NOT all baby), cannot even fit into my maternity clothes, have worse acne than I did at 15 and have started to WADDLE. I DO NOT look good.

I totally needed this. I feel much better now :happydance:


----------



## missjenn

Rockinmomtobe said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> I had my 37 week appointment today and the doctor did the internal exam. I actually yelled and cried....it was extremely painful. She said it was because of the pressure I have and the babies head is right there....she said she was touching the head at 1cm in and my cervix is 50% thinned (I think that is what she said...thinned). She said I am dilated 1 cm. She also said that the baby is ready and it could literally be any time now. I really hope she is right....she has my hopes up at this point.
> 
> And yes to the lightning crotch...especially at night!
> 
> You poor thing :( I had my first internal at the hospital and then another Tuesday at 36 weeks. They were uncomfortable for sure, but not painful, but it sounds like youve progressed a bit farther than me. Im only soft, but she assured me that it can happen quickly or slowly...so its just a waiting game. Hopefully you dont have to wait much longer :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Whittnie - lol we're in the same week, I think want is as well. We have 4 more weeks to hit a safe 37 weeks at least! And then we'll be holding our baby! For me, I get to hold another baby once again a frikkin year later! Lol...something I didn't imagine because ideally, we'd rather wait to have another but I'm already warming up to the idea that they'll be close and I get that bond again what with the breastfeeding and skin to skin contact :D
> 
> It's like 8:30 something pm over here right now. I'm waiting in my food delivery. Too achy + lazy to cook :/ And then I'm gonna watch American Horror Story: Coven @ 10, 3rd season premier ! I didn't like the previous 2 seasons too much but I'm so excited about this one because I like witches. I have a good feeling this season will be gruesomely good. Any of you familiar with this show? What showsdo you ladies like to watch? OH! The Voice is back on. I've been watching that. I also like Andrew Zimmern Bizarre Foods on Travel Channel. I was watching that Zombie show, dammit my pregnant brain can't remember.the title :/ Yeah so what shows do you ladies like? I'm not a big tv watcher btw. Just very little.Click to expand...
> 
> Zombie show....Walking Dead? I like that show. I say I dont watch a lot of TV, but...I do have a couple shows I like lol. I just record them and watch when I can. I just finished Dexter & Breaking Bad (obviously) now its....Greys Anatomy, Glee (dont judge lol), New Girl, Homeland and this is really bad, but I LOOOOVE Revenge. Sometimes TV makes me happy lol :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> cat123456 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! I cant remember who put wat with 3 pages to read so il write it all in a blur..
> 
> Lightning crotch is soo bad atm every step i take its there annoys me when my oh laughs -.-
> 
> As for who was measuring two weeks ahead i wrote it about 2 weeks back? Im really hoping to god that th new scans are righ but hey ho.
> 
> I enjoy criminal minds, allll fantasy programmes e.g vampire diaries etc but im not a huge tv lover so i rarely watch it tbh
> 
> asfm- IM 36 WEEKS TOMOROW!! omg so excited! One week till im term i can do it!! His movements have been sooo uncomfortable. I had a terrible thought tho iv lost a stone + this pregnancy when he comes out im gunna b like a teddy with no stuffing  lol ewwww but imagine being able to breeeathe!!! And paint my toes (im living by the rule if i cnt c them then thyr not there lol!! Except cutting) iv got my best friend coming to c me from lincoln today really excited its only dmfor one day but still better then nothing!!
> 
> O i almost forgot to whoever it was that said about getting hairy im soooo with you i think im turning into a yeti i hav to get my oh to shave my legs lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Cat- I didnt realize you were so close! Yay! I dont know who was talking about being hairy either but my stomach is hairy!!! I hope thats not weird and Im not the only one lol. Not like...a man hairy, but WAY more than before pregnancy. Its good in some aspects though, my hair will probably NEVER look like this again. Its gorgeous when I take the time to do it. And all I keep thinking is probably in a few months when the baby starts grabbing stuff, Im going to want to cut it off,lol.
> 
> ANYWAAAAY- I was a super crab yesterday. Im SO uncomfortable and I could not even sit on the couch and try and get my swollen feet up because I couldnt get comfy and OH told me to stop whining. I almost got up and hit him upside the head. It doesnt matter how many times I try and explain how exhausting being pregnant it...he just doesnt get it....like Im making it up or something. Its so frustrating. Im not sleeping well and I dont think thats helping either. Im SOOOO ready for the weekend.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well. Thinking of you & your LOs Mama!Click to expand...

I loved Breaking bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat123456

Rockin- yep im getting there this bloody two weeks are dragging!!!! And i no wat u mean about th hair its not just my belly tho its everywher yuck yuck yuck x

afm- My bestie just left and im feeling really down i moved here last nov and i know noone except ohs family who r all druggy twats that i hate and thn my nessa comes and i feel normal again nd i just wish id never moved here!!! :'( so im bk in bed tryin my hardest not to start blubbing cus oh wouldnt understand. Hes being a real jerk today doin everything he can to wind me up! :'(


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I liked the Witches show on Lifetime? I thought it jumped around a lot but I thought it had a lot of potential?

I love Supernatural, Nashville and then I like my dose of Drama with Teen Mom or stuff on Bravo. Stupid I know but I love it!


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - I haven't seen that thread in 3rd tri but I don't really visit there that often anyway. But that's hilarious though. I think in most ways, we pregnant ladies can all relate lol. Oh yes...I got hairy..like the hair on my yummy is more prominent but you'd have to come close to it to notice. OH hasn't mentioned it though. I don't even think he pays attention to that area that close. And trust me, he's just as tired of being pregnant himself. He says it's my fault, jokingly, that he's gained weight. Lol. Poor guy had abs before and has since gained a beer belly! And of course, he's sick of my emotional roller coaster. Can't blame him at all. I told him after this baby, don't even look at me. I don't want to get pregnant again lol.

Cat - I can relate to your situation. Before OH, I moved away from family 1000's of miles away to come to our current city. I left family and friends to work/school here, met and fell in love with him, decided to stay, and here I am. It gets lonely a lot when people I know are over in the south of the States while I'm over here in the west coast. The little friends that I have here don't bother to even keep in touch. It sucks. But Ihave my own family and I've found that that is enough. But since these "friends" don't care for me, any others I meet, I'm very cautious. I do how things get better for you though.


----------



## The Alchemist

Back to tv shows, i know that Breaking Bad is the show these days, along with Sons of Anarchy, but I could never get into it, dunno why. I guess that proves I'm not a tv watcher like others. However, I watched the premier of American Horror Story: Coven last night and that will be the only show I'll be watching. Got it on record on dvr :D


----------



## cat123456

Thnk u hun it makes me feel bit better knowing im not the only one. Im going to move back home but i cant rent private so im bidding on properties with the council there but im not getting very far :( xx


----------



## whittnie117

Cowgirl- Don't get me wrong. The show DOES have a lot of potential. There is a good basis for a story there. What bothered me the most is that they had all this hype for months about the show and they didn't even put the money in for good graphics. It was worse than Buffy the Vampire's first episode with changing faces. And don't get me started on the roses exploding. Even OH laughed at that one. I also just think they tried to fit what should have been a 2 hour premiere into one hour and that's why there was so much jumping around and it could have been explained more in detail. But if they take their time in future episodes and it gets a following, then they will have a bigger budget to work with, hopefully, to fix the problems. Maybe I am reading too much into it, but I expect a lot out of shows, haha. 
Also, I think we all have that one show that seems 'stupid' to us that we watch haha. 

Alchemist- I never watched Breaking Bad, or a few others that tons of people watch. The one that people get in shock about me not ever watching was Dexter. I hated the first couple episodes and couldn't get into it at all, even though there was so much acclaim about it. It is funny because I like crime show that focus on both ends of the spectrum of the good guys and bad guys. Also, I am only 2-3 hours away :hugs: 

The hairy person was me!! Haha. I use the term 'yeti' sometimes too, but more often I call myself Chewbacca or Cousin It. Seriously, it's a problem. 

Cat- Sorry you are feeling down. Watch out for depression though as it can trigger ppd. :hugs: to you. Hope you feel better soon. In just a couple weeks you'll have your baby in your arms. 

Rockin- I troll the boards often. I have little else to do, lol. I haven't seen that thread yet, but I am coming for it. I am coming for it!

My appointment is in an hour and a half. I get to find out if I am dilating further (which would explain some nasty contractions and stinging where I'd think my cervix is) or not (which would be the best thing for now). Hopefully she'll be able to tell me how low he is. He feels like he is literally IN my vagina. Alchemist, that feeling. I felt for what I thought you meant cuz I was like "huh?" But I totally get it now. It DOES feel like the baby is putting so much pressure and trying to get out into the canal sometimes. HAHA, I guess we just all have different ways of explaining how things feel to us.


----------



## cat123456

Aw thnk u hun. I already hav depression and suffered with pnd with both my previous it suucks so im on meds to stop that..

TMI ALERT BIG TIIME: ewell my oh knows how down i am about not being able to reach my cervix when some ladies can so he offered (we have a VERY comfortable relationship) i explained wat all th other ladies said, well he reached in im guessing its well far bk as his mid finger got there (he said fingers about 3inches long) and it felt like bumpy pursed lips and he could get tip of his finger in.. He said its soft and stretchy though so heres hoping somethings happening slowly!!! 

We then dtd and epo so hope that helps gunna go for a walk tomoz i think xx


----------



## bb1

Reading buy so tired I haven't been replying-Sorry.

Also yes, very hairy here too. I also have PCOS which makes it bad even when I am not pregnant. 
And after about 8 months after baby the hair (on your head) that you grew all pregnancy starts to fall out, like a lot. so dont let it worry you ladies but I will def be cutting my hair again after. I did it with DS because I found one of my hairs wrapped around his doodle in his nappy. freaked out and cut it way short


----------



## whittnie117

Good news. I haven't dilated any more. WOOHOO!! The doctor put me on a goal list. Make it to 34 weeks (my next appointment), then make it to 36 weeks, then 37, then 39. She also put me on vaginal progesterone capsules to try and help not going into pre-term labor. 
I am measuring 34 weeks on the tummy measurement thing. She says that is good that I'm not too small or too big. Baby wouldn't let her get his heart beat on the doppler again because he was moving too much.


Walking out to the car from my appointment I started getting super bad pains in my hip bone/pelvic arch bone area. OMG, it hurt so bad. But I made it to the car and sat down and was fine. We make it home and I got out of the car and as soon as I stood my leg gave way. The pain was out of this world excruciating. I don't know what happened. I couldn't walk, I could just stand there knees bent against the car. OH brought my cruches out to me because him helping me didn't work either. He can't lift me right now cuz I have gained so much weight. I made it into the house after about 20 minutes. And then it took about 10 more minutes to get to my room. I'm laying here almost paralyzed with fear that if I move my pelvis will literally break apart. I have no idea what happened, why it happened, or why it hasn't gone away. I'm going to call my chiropractor tomorrow and see if he can get me in. It's the only thing I can think of. Any movement of my left leg leave my pelvis (it's the crease in between my thigh and vagina that hurts, but deep where the bone would be. Anyone had any experience at all with this. The birth ball made it worse.


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat - whoa Iam afraid of checking my stuff so I'd never think of letting OH check inside lol. 

Whittnie - great news on the cervix! But that's horrible regarding your hip. I guess the birth ball isn't for everyone? Or maybe you can bring up your birthing ball at your chiro session and see his/her opinion on ways to use for your specific needs, if at all. I've gone through that having to sit for awhile until I get up. Women like us just have a higher amount of that hormone relaxin. Plus, for me, I had hip injury long ago in high school. I hope that chiro helps you!


----------



## whittnie117

Totally didn't see your post Cat. I don't think I'd let OH do that either. He isn't very gentle when he is down there with his fingers, lol. I think he thinks I'm indestructable :haha: I am so swollen and sore down there, that I can't even think about DTD. Uck. Thank goodness OH has no appetite at all right now (well ever really), but it's kind of a blessing right now. 

Alchemist. This pain hasn't gone away with sitting or lying. I just got up to go to the bathroom and it took me 5 minutes to make it there. It hurt so bad. I'm having a ton of pressure too. So weird. There is no pain if I just lay or sit there, but as soon as I move, forget about it. and Yea, I guess the birth ball isn't for everyone. I am disappointed because I was looking forward to getting at least a little relief from buying it. Hopefully it will help during labor? I forgot that my chiropractor is only in the office for two hours on Fridays and rarely takes people for emergencies that day :cry: I am hoping he will make an exception for me. I'll just have to try and wake up by the time they open. I don't think a new chiropractor would see me. As for previous injury, I had almost broken my back last summer. It took me a while to learn how to walk again on my own (about 3 months). That was the most painful thing I had ever gone through. So perhaps that has something to do with all the pain I am having. It was my lower back, so I dunno.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - aww Whittnie, that could very likely be one reason why. I don't know for sure though. But my Dr did tell it will go away after birth, although not right away. For me, last time, it took 2 months :/. First month, I just stayed home. However this time, my dr told me if it hurts again to where it disturbs daily activity, I'd have to see physical therapy (which, I heard, don't really do much anyway!). I plan on going to chiro rather than pt. Why do we have to suffer so much?! >.<

Orsi - I haven't seen you in here. Welcome and dunno which post you were referring to?


----------



## berniegroves

I am addicted to greys anatomy - it hasn't started up again yet over here in the UK, but I cannot wait!!!! 

Whit - I had really bad pelvic/hip pain last pregnancy. Any movement would be agony. I'd be sat or led somewhere and I wouldn't want to move because I knew it would hurt so bad! It is nowhere near as bad this time! Generally only bad if I have overdone it or at night. 
I used the ball for 4 hours of my last labour and it was awesome! So hopefully you'll find it useful. Try not to spend too much time led on your back during labour as I found that to be the most painful position. 

Afm - I'm measuring okay and the baby is still head down which is good. The midwife said he has started to engage which is also good. 

We've been trying to narrow down our names and think this is the shortlist:

Dexter Simon groves
Grayson Simon groves
Heath Simon groves

What do you ladies think? 

Rockin - that post in 3rd tri sounds hilarious!! But I would say that not being asked how you are is just as annoying!! Because this is my second pregnancy our family and friends are just not interested! I can't remember the last time one of them asked how I was!!


----------



## whittnie117

Bernie- I personally like Grayson, but I'm bias. It was on my shortlist (quickly vetoed by OH). I like Heath too. Just my personal preferences of course. You're in the UK though, right? Name choices are a bit different.

That's great that baby is head down and engaging. Always good to see progress by 36 weeks. 

I'll be doing my best to try not to be on my back while in labor. I really, really want to walk, but if this pain decides to continue, that won't happen. But I am going to try dammit. I want to labor in part in the shower as well on my ball. Here's to hoping. I fear that if the pain continues that I'll accept the epidural. I'm not good with pain on top of pain that's on top of other pain, lol. 

So this morning I had OH bring me a bowl, a spoon, milk and a box of Lucky Charms. I attacked that box. Apparently I REALLY wanted it. Thing is, I really dislike Lucky Charms. But it was so delicious. :haha: Pregnancy is weird. I also added like 10 dollops of sour cream to my soup last night. I HATE SOUR CREAM. HATE IT. But, it was so delicious. OH made me my favorite soup from scratch two nights ago. I have a ton still, so bring on the sour cream :haha:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

whittnie117 said:


> Good news. I haven't dilated any more. WOOHOO!! The doctor put me on a goal list. Make it to 34 weeks (my next appointment), then make it to 36 weeks, then 37, then 39. She also put me on vaginal progesterone capsules to try and help not going into pre-term labor.
> I am measuring 34 weeks on the tummy measurement thing. She says that is good that I'm not too small or too big. Baby wouldn't let her get his heart beat on the doppler again because he was moving too much.
> 
> 
> Walking out to the car from my appointment I started getting super bad pains in my hip bone/pelvic arch bone area. OMG, it hurt so bad. But I made it to the car and sat down and was fine. We make it home and I got out of the car and as soon as I stood my leg gave way. The pain was out of this world excruciating. I don't know what happened. I couldn't walk, I could just stand there knees bent against the car. OH brought my cruches out to me because him helping me didn't work either. He can't lift me right now cuz I have gained so much weight. I made it into the house after about 20 minutes. And then it took about 10 more minutes to get to my room. I'm laying here almost paralyzed with fear that if I move my pelvis will literally break apart. I have no idea what happened, why it happened, or why it hasn't gone away. I'm going to call my chiropractor tomorrow and see if he can get me in. It's the only thing I can think of. Any movement of my left leg leave my pelvis (it's the crease in between my thigh and vagina that hurts, but deep where the bone would be. Anyone had any experience at all with this. The birth ball made it worse.

Oh my gosh Whitt thats so terrible. I wish I knew what to tell you other than I hope it gets better soon!



berniegroves said:


> I am addicted to greys anatomy - it hasn't started up again yet over here in the UK, but I cannot wait!!!!
> 
> Afm - I'm measuring okay and the baby is still head down which is good. The midwife said he has started to engage which is also good.
> 
> We've been trying to narrow down our names and think this is the shortlist:
> 
> Dexter Simon groves
> Grayson Simon groves
> Heath Simon groves
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Rockin - that post in 3rd tri sounds hilarious!! But I would say that not being asked how you are is just as annoying!! Because this is my second pregnancy our family and friends are just not interested! I can't remember the last time one of them asked how I was!!

Glad youre appt went well. Thats weird that Greys hasnt started. It started in the states...2 or 3 weeks ago. I like Grayson too. Dont know why, just do! and I cannot imagine people not asking me questions about being pregnant. It sounds like heaven lol. Maybe Ill feel differently if I decide to do this again. :shrug: But we all care how youre doing here!

AMF- Im feeling blah. Just achey and tired and crabby and I dont want to work anymore. Im pretty sure out company is going under and no ones telling us which is rude and extremely stressful. I keep getting calls about bills not being paid, people are just showing up in the office demanding money....its sooooo stressful! I want to go home and sleep and eat. Im very hungry lol. 

MissJenn how are you feeling?

Want-Did your flu get better I hope?


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - that is funny about the lucky charms and the sour cream. Pregnancy makes you either really hate something you used to really love or vice versa. Omg, last pregnancy, I could nooot stand chicken! The taste and the smell of chicken meat was repulsive. I also could not stand the smell and texture of any seafood and I LOVE crabs and shrimps and the more weirder seafoods that some don't like, like squid and octopus (I am not a picky eater). But girl, enjoy that sour cream lol. 

Bernie, I love your name choices but if I have to choose one, I'd go with Grayson as well. It just sounds like a hunky, hsndsome name. 

Rockin - I love how you complain about work, it's so funny. Dunno how you haven't gone crazy, awol with the calls and complaints about bills lol. 

I realize we're all not feeling well. Just want this over with it. Oh wait, cowgirl is the only one who seems comfortable and active, I am jealous! I wish I had her energy, wth! 

My appointment is on Monday but I have a feeling he won't check me or anything...I wish he would. I'm going to request it that he check my cervix. I wanna know how low he is. Because it's such a weird feeling. 

As for names, we've finally settled on one and will go with Alexander, it was my very first suggestion to OH, as this time, it's his turn. I think Zoey and Alexander goes really well together.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Alchemist - I feel so bad for you all! I have a shopping trip with the girls planned next week and then lunch with friends and a horse show the next. I told everyone I wasn't going ANYWHERE my last 2 months of pregnancy but I feel so stupidly good I can't stay home so I keep making plans!!

I think the things that bother me most about being pregnant is then it opens you up for EVERYONE to ask anything they want. Is this your first? Are you having another? Do you know boy or girl? How long have you been married? Etc. This morning a woman in line behind me asked if I knew the gender and after I said yes she said "oh I wouldn't want to know" Okay that is nice but she is in MY belly so I guess that is my choice?

Oh and then everyone telling me what I won't be doing after DD comes. I won't be cleaning my house or cooking. I won't want to see friends or family. I shouldn't even plan on going to any holiday meals because I am going to be so out of it I won't be able to handle all of it. My mom just laughs and says if your like the rest of the women in our family you will be screaming to get up and get stuff done. Which sounds like me! Cowgirl up and get it done. I hate feeling useless.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Bernie - Forgot to add I love Greyson!! My OH would never go for it but I think it is great! Heath is probably my second choice. Dexter isn't bad but it is colored by my view of a guy I knew name Dex. Stupid I know but the name makes me think of him and he was a creep. Not that I think a name changes the child at ALL!


----------



## whittnie117

Alchemist. Hehe, how funny you guys chose Alexander too. It's such a strong name. As you know, or maybe missed that part, but OH and I will be using his middle name as his first. So ours is Alexander too. However, I am going to push for Xander and not Alex as the nickname. I just love the name Xander. I won't really know until baby gets here though. I need to see his demeanor and see who he IS. That will probably choose his name. I am not opposed to Will either. I like that name a lot as a nickname. 

Cowgirl, enjoy your time out. I am sure we all would love to feel well enough to do all of that stuff. So just enjoy it and do whatever you feel you can do before baby comes. I don't really know how I will be after baby is here, probably fatigued, but I can take my medicines again once I start pumping to get 'clean' milk. So, I'll let myself heal with no meds at first and once I have a good stock of milk then re-introduce my medications in a cycle that is best for both breastfeeding and pumping. Then, I'll probably feel better. I can only hope that for you and the other ladies here that you all heal quickly and are able to do you normal activities (with a baby) as soon as possible. 

As for all the questions...I HATE them. I always get, "How far a long are you?" and I answer and people don't believe me and suggest that it is twins or that I am further along and about to pop. The endless barrage of questions are so annoying. 

My mil annoys me all the time when she asks me how I am feeling because she lives with us...she can see what I feel like. Have I gotten dressed, brushed my hair, come out for a chat? No? Okay, well then I probably feel like crap. When I don't feel well I just like to be left alone. I know she cares and is only trying to see if there is anything she can do for me, but I don't like having anyone, but OH do things for me because it makes me feel bad. I have had to rely solely on the help from others last year when I was trying to heal from my back injury, to the point that I couldn't go to the bathroom alone. Couldn't wipe myself. It was humiliating. I just want to be left alone for the most part now.

I complain to you girls, but I don't like doing that to anyone but my own mother and my OH. I don't know why I am that way. I just am. My mom and I have a mutual joke that all the bad things for the way I am is all her fault. Her fault I have a big nose (the guy she chose to procreate with), her fault I have a weight problem (again genetics of the man she chose), her fault that I have big breasts (she has them too), her fault I have fibromyalgia (she has it too), and any medical problems I face are all her fault. LOL She is a walking medical case book, lol. It's all in jest, but we have a sick sense of humor when it comes to bad things that happen to us because our family is riddled with issues and they aren't just issues. It is like the smallest percentage possible for something to happen and it happens to us. Odd things too. HAHA. For example, my little 14 year old brother just got diagnosed with an old person disease...really? LOL


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - I LOVE Xander/Zander too! And that's the nn I would like to call mine. He will have many nn's though. I am sure his Russian grandparents will call him by the Russian variant/nn which is SASHA! I HATTTTEEEEE SASHAAAAAAAAAA! I hope they dont call him that....omg. That name erks me, sorry if you guys have friends or relatives with this name! I just don't like it, especially not for me son. I will have to tell them please no sasha. People will most likely call him Alex or Zander or something. NOT SASHA. Wth. OH....your family sounds funny to me, like hilarious, I can get along with lol. 

Want - hope you've gotten better!!! 

Cowgirl - send me those energy you have! I NEEEEED it!


----------



## Nariah01

So I haven't been on for a little over a week so I am not even going to try and reply to the seven plus pages or so I missed. I read them but there was so much going on I am honestly a bit confused. 

We moved into our house last weekend, and all is going well. I have been slowly unpacking boxes during the week, but I still have them all over the house, I swear I have no idea where we got half this shit! lol
We finally got our internet working today, and things are coming together. I still need to find a doctor and hospital near the new house, kind of scared about that really. 

As for how I am feeling, so far so good I guess. Although recently I have been having horrible pain in my chest(like right under my breasts), my lower back, and now I have this horrible pain in my hips and kind of my tail bone area, its only when I walk and its so bad I have to stop moving all together. It sucks because I am tired of sitting around doing nothing when all this stuff still needs to be done but as soon I as I try to do anything it hurts! Man I hope I just overdid it this week with the move and in a few more days all will be ok and I can get on with this stuff. At this point I am ready to stop being in pain or uncomfortable all the time, and I want to get on with doing the things I love but can't do while pregnant. to bad I still have like another 7 weeks left to go.


----------



## whittnie117

ugh...went to the bathroom and passed a lot of mucusy blood. I think I'm having contractions again. In l&d right now. Will update when I know what's going on.


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - please take it easy with all the discomfort you're having. You never know what all the strain to your pelvic may cause to happen. We're all pretty vulnerable from this point on. 

Whittnie - whoa, that's how my labor started, with bloody show and some mucus. But since you're early kinda, still, they may stop the contractions. But if baby seems as if he wants out, at least you know he is safe to enter the world. But I'll keep my fx that he stays baking. Update us when you can!


----------



## wantb502

Hey guys, sorry I've been kind of MIA lately. There are too many posts to keep up with. 

I am feeling better in the cold department but starting to get a LOT more pressure in my pelvis. ALso, I got lightening crotch so bad today, it felt like the baby had shoved his hand through my cervix... Happened like 5 times! Shocking!

I am exhausted and so fed up in general. I'm not ready for him to arrive, but I am sure ready to be done with work. Part of me hopes he comes a little early so I can stop worrying about work and another part of me wants him to stay in until his due date because I have so much to do at work and at home. I'm getting things done, it's just slow. 

Thank goodness for the weekend!


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> ugh...went to the bathroom and passed a lot of mucusy blood. I think I'm having contractions again. In l&d right now. Will update when I know what's going on.

keep us posted, hope he stays in there a bit longer. Try to get some rest atleast, I know that is hard but supposedly its the best. Although I am not one to talk about taking it easy. :dohh:


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - please take it easy with all the discomfort you're having. You never know what all the strain to your pelvic may cause to happen. We're all pretty vulnerable from this point on.
> 
> Whittnie - whoa, that's how my labor started, with bloody show and some mucus. But since you're early kinda, still, they may stop the contractions. But if baby seems as if he wants out, at least you know he is safe to enter the world. But I'll keep my fx that he stays baking. Update us when you can!

Yeah, I have been trying to take it easy today, but it is driving me crazy. I have been on the couch all day doing pretty much nothing. but then again moving kind of sucks right now so yeah taking it easy is about all I can do right now. I am hoping it goes away soon because I still have so much to do before this lil' man comes.


----------



## whittnie117

So I am home now. They have no explanation what the bleeding was. They said it could have been my show, or it could be nothing. Contractions settled down. They had me hooked up for 5 hours. Baby is doing great. He wouldn't settle (as usual) for a proper heartbeat monitoring. They took an ultrasound and says he is about 5 lbs 5 oz. So a good weight for this gestation. They also said that it looks like he would be okay if he were born this week. I hope he isn't. He needs to stay put in my belly for a few more weeks. They did say that things are happening too early for me and I may go soon. I hope not. So now I'm on full bed rest and have to call if I get ANY signs. This is so frustrating. Seriously, there have been too many complications and issues. I am so fried on my emotions.


----------



## cat123456

Arghhhh im so frustrated nothings happening with my cervix i hav a week to get it favourable for my induction and its closed long and to the back its insaane!! How much iv been doing and all th pains ARE FOR NOTHING!!! IM TRYING SOO HARD NOT TO CRY ARRRGH and everyones going early!! So sad! Im sorry all im talking about is me im feeling pretty self centerd x


----------



## wantb502

Whit: so glad it wasn't the real thing... Yet! Oh my goodness 8 can't believe the ups and downs! Hold on there girl, it won't be too much longer and you'll have your healthy baby in your arms...


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - I agree, it sucks not being able to things around the house. But better to take it easy peasy until you start to feel better. 

Want - I'm with you on feeling tired. Dunno if it's because I'm sick +third tri or what. But I'm done being pregnant. I can not wait to give birth and move on to the "4th" trimester.

Cat - I dunno what to say to help you feel better but labor/delivery is around the corner. They can't stay in the belly forever! So hang in there!

Whittnie - I'm gonna keep my fx that he stays in longer. But try to heed what they tell you because it seems like it may happen anytime. So have your dh get things ready for it. 

I hope you all have installed your car seat. I take 34+weeks as weeks where anything is possible. I will be having OH do that today. Then i gotta organize. I'm beginning to feel that nesting feeling in me.


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - I agree, it sucks not being able to things around the house. But better to take it easy peasy until you start to feel better.
> 
> Want - I'm with you on feeling tired. Dunno if it's because I'm sick +third tri or what. But I'm done being pregnant. I can not wait to give birth and move on to the "4th" trimester.
> 
> Cat - I dunno what to say to help you feel better but labor/delivery is around the corner. They can't stay in the belly forever! So hang in there!
> 
> Whittnie - I'm gonna keep my fx that he stays in longer. But try to heed what they tell you because it seems like it may happen anytime. So have your dh get things ready for it.
> 
> I hope you all have installed your car seat. I take 34+weeks as weeks where anything is possible. I will be having OH do that today. Then i gotta organize. I'm beginning to feel that nesting feeling in me.

I uh.....Actually don't even have my car seat yet. :blush:
I am ordering it this week and I hope it gets here in time.


----------



## whittnie117

Thanks for the support ladies. I am just so exhausted of all of this. It just seems like it's always something, always something. I lost his twin in first trimester (that's when I bled for three weeks) and I just want one baby healthy and happy in my arms and FULLY cooked. I've been trying to do everything possible to keep him in, and yes I have been busy on the weekends, but I still take it easy as possible. Now I'm not moving from this bed except to go to the bathroom. I can't take much more of this roller coaster. He needs to stay put for another 2 weeks at least. I don't think I'd be comfortable with any less. Sorry, I'm rambling.


Alchemist- I haven't gotten the carseat in the car yet. It's actually still on layaway. The plan was to pay half on this next paycheck (Wednesday) and the rest on the following paycheck. I don't know what we are going to do about that. OH has the one he bought at the children's swapmeet that came with the stroller he wanted to buy. So if baby comes before Wednesday, I guess we at least have that one. I kind of want my brand new, perfectly clean one from the store. I need OH and his dad to get this stupid desk out of the room. Like two weeks ago...I need a space for the bassinet (also still on layaway). UGH!! So much left to do. So very little time and it is just getting shorter with all this. Sorry rambling again.

Nariah- hopefully you get your carseat soon and TAKE IT EASY! Congratulations on moving into your new home. I bet that it is such a great feeling to know that you have a place to raise baby. 

Want-glad you're starting to feel better. How long do you have still at work? 

Cat- I am sure it takes a bit to get the cervix softened and favorable when starting at 35/36 weeks with EPO. I wish I had that problem, lol. We can trade, mkay? (I'm joking) anyhow, I hope that your measures will work by next week so that you can have your baby soon and get your pain under control and figure out what is going on.


----------



## whittnie117

OH read my mind. He started taking about that huge desk about an hour ago. He got the table part out so far and there is already a TON more room. I can't believe how much space it took up. We used underneath it as storage space, that's how big, lol. The desk part is the hardest thing to get out of here. It will be interesting to see how it turns out when it's gone. Maybe I'll post a before and after pic just to show how much room, lol. We still need that dumb armoir out of here too. OH really likes to hoard furniture. He is funny about things like that


----------



## wantb502

Whit: I am at work until I deliver.... Unless he decides to come late, then my last day will be 11/22. It's my motivation to really get things organized there for when I leave... Only a few more weeks! Thank goodness... Work is definitely starting to wear on my nerves.


----------



## whittnie117

Oh goodness, I would go crazy if I had to work until my due date. You're a trooper for sure.

We got the desk out and there is a ton of space for baby now. I am so relieved. Now we just need to move the dressers around and we will be all set for the bassinet. 

Okay ladies, I need your help. I am trying to get things together should baby Alexander decide he is going to make his entrance sooner rather than later. So far, I just put in an order for newborn diapers and wipes (I am going with color changing diapers for wetness and an umbilical cutout). I already have plenty of size 1 and 2 diapers. So set on all that. I have wipes for after the first few days as I am going with sensitive until the umbilical cord falls out.

OH is washing the car seat he bought, just in case he decides on an early arrival until we can get our new one from layaway. Bassinet is still on layaway, but we have the crib here just in case it needs to be assembled (FIL will do that if I go into labor early and have it set up for us when we get home). I still need a mattress for that. Should I buy that now? Or rely on me being able to pay off layaway within the next two weeks? 

I've washed my newborn clothes. I don't have any of those side button long sleeve tops for newborns. Do I really need those? I have lots of short sleeve, long sleeve onsies and sleep and plays. I have two sleeping bags. Comfy pants. 

I am buying new replacements for the medela pump I bought. Those should arrive with the nb diapers/wipes sometime next week. 


What am I missing? 

For the hospital: 

For my diaper bag, I am waiting on the pampers to get here (hospital may have a pack for me if we go there, so I should be good). I'll have wipes. I'll have some onsies in there and a soother just in case. Hospital should have a nasal aspirator for me, I won't have one of my own until two weeks from now. Anything else need to go in there?

For my bag, I have three dresses (easiest to get on and off). Two pairs of pants, 3 speghetti strap shirts for easy nursing, 5 pairs of undies, a nursing bra, a front clasp bra, fuzzy socks, mini toiletries, wipes. I have to add slippers and sandals (I havent bought yet) Anything else?

OH's bag has yet to be packed, but we are doing it tomorrow. There will be a blanket, a pillow, two changes of clothes, undies, socks, sandals, change for vending machines. What else?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## cat123456

Whit- im so sorry for ranting like that right after u put how hard a time your having i was being a proper jerk. It just all pushed me over the edge yesterday im terrified hes going to come out with all kinds of problems because of th medication. I had a seeriously bad mental breakdown yesterday that my oh had to seriously pull me out of was messy!! Im just sorry my fear made me insensitive to other people for your bag breast pads? And your pillow xxx


----------



## whittnie117

My comment was in jest. Sorry! We all have our own issues. They're different, but very real to each of us. That was just my sense of humor coming out. Eeek! 

And breast pads! I forgot those! Thank you. And I'll throw in the lanolin cream too!


----------



## cat123456

Lol thats ok thn felt terrible for a min there lol.. 

I saw on a post somewhere i cnt remember wher someone said vasaline for babys bottom so th meconium doesnt stick. Wish id heard that with my previous 2 tht stuff is an arse to get off lol x


----------



## wantb502

Whit: I wouldn't worry about buying the crib mattress if you have a bassinet. The LO can say in there a couple of weeks. 

As for things to bring to the hospital. My friend emailed me a list. She said not to worry about diapers, receiving blankets, aspirator, pads, and undies... Most hospitals give you that stuff. But bring three outfits for the baby. 2 new born and a 3 month... You never know how big the baby will be. Bring a top that's easy to nurse in or nursing cover that doesn't expose you too much because of the constant visitors. Snacks, iPad or books, an extra bag to bring home all the extra crap you get, your own pillow, SHOWER stuff because hospital shampoo sucks. And easy slip on shoes and socks. 

As for the shirt with the buttons,I have no clue what those are! I am bringing 
A couple of outfits for LO with hat, pants and onesie. The car seat has a warm cover and we will have blankets so I'm not worried about him getting cold. Plus KY in the winter...
it could be 20 degrees or 90 degrees outside! I am also bringing some long sleeve onesies. And a cute outfit for him to get newborn pictures taken:)


----------



## wantb502

You sound almost completely set! Relax!!!


----------



## missjenn

Hi ladies, I've just finished reading through the last few pages here.

Whit - wow, so glad that your contractions have stopped! I assume that you are completely off work now? This is your first right? 

Frig, I haven't washed the baby clothes yet!

I have been laid up in bad for a couple days with the flu and strep throat....got some antibiotics yesterday. I've been sick since Thursday so I worked my last day from home...officially on maternity leave now.

I want to focus on the excitement of how close the baby is but now I am super worried about a mole my baby dr and family dr are concerned about. It was in my belly button my entire life and then with pregnancy it is not out and on my belly...its gotten a bit bigger with pregnancy and darker....he said it looks irregular and is trying to get me into a dermatologist in the next couple of weeks. I am freaking out solid and cant think about anything else. Do any of you have experience with this? Or know anyway that has and it turned out fine? I desperately need some reassurance :(.

Want, glad you are coming around.

I still can't believe we are all going to be moms in the next few weeks...and some second time moms :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - I can't think if anything else to suggest. Like want said, most hospital these days provide most of the necessities for baby and for you, mesh panties and those big pads. Yes, take the vaseline or Any other oil based barrier cream. Their poops at first are really sticky. Don't forget your charger for phone/other electronics (this is something I need to remind myself as I'll need my phone for my relaxation music). Oh yeah about the crib mattress, I'd go ahead and and get it anyway but then again, baby can stay sleep in bassinet for awhile. I was going to say take a baby nail clipper, some are born with nails. But I dunno, I can't remember if the hospital provide that. Might as well throw in the mittens too just in case. I think the hospital should have some onsies too, just letting you know. You don't have to take the diapers with umbilical cord cut offs. You can always fold the front part of diaper down to expose it. And I'm sure the hospital will provide alcohol swabs to swab the cord too. Well that's all I can think of. 

I can't think right at the moment. I had insomnia last night so I'm on ZERO sleep. And OH is still snoozing in bed, going on 9 hours of sleep. I want to kill him!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - you're sick too...wow lots of sick moms lately. Well, lots of sick.people in general. I'm not sure about the mole so I have no insight on that. And yep! It's getting close to the big day. Some of us are kinda right there. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## wantb502

I just got done writing all my thank you notes. I vow to write in the cards of all my gifts I give from here on out.. "Please no thank you note.... My gift to you" my hand is killing me because I had over 75!! Now I have to print off return labels because there is NO way in hell I'm writing it 75 times!


----------



## missjenn

That is insane Want!! OMG....I never even thought of thank-you notes for baby shower stuff! I just thanked everyone in person individually and then again by emails and such.

We just finished sending out all of our thank-you cards and pictures from the wedding!


----------



## missjenn

Happy Thanks Giving to all you Canadian ladies!!!!!!!!!

By the way, has anyone heard from mama lately by private emails or anything?


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - man I feel you. I had to thank over 100 people! :wacko:

And I haven't personal heard from mama. Hopefully, everything is fine with her. Think I'm gonna send her a pm. I am pretty sure she is busy with twins, life, and pumping milk because last she was here, she mentioned she was trying to pump as much as she could for one baby while the other was receiving donor milk, if I remember correctly. 

Mama, if you lurking around, hope all is well with you! Hope your twins are doing fine and gaining weight. 

Asf - 34 weeks. Gotmy appointment tmrw. I have exactly a month left until I reach 38 weeks, plus some days. I'm waiting for 38 because I had given birth to daughter at that week. Until then, more bouncing on my ball and more RLT. I'm interested in EPO but don't really know how to use it. Insert or typical? Ugh...I might not even use it anyway. 

Yesterday, sil came by with her kids. She brought over 4 boxes and some bags of baby things and more baby boy clothes ranging from nb-4T. Some were her sons' but a lot were mostly new. SO cute. OH was overwhelmed by so much stuff. Think I've been nesting today. I cleared out baby boy's room, vacuumed, and rearranged everything by myself. Still more to do but I'm now too tired. I'll have to save the rest for tomorrow. 

Missjenn - have your been feeling any different? Any signs? Sorry if that annoys you, I'm sure you're so done being pregnant and the last thing your wanna hear is people asking that lol. Well, least you're on leave now! All you gotta do is take it easy and prepare for that day.


----------



## missjenn

The Alchemist said:


> Want - man I feel you. I had to thank over 100 people! :wacko:
> 
> And I haven't personal heard from mama. Hopefully, everything is fine with her. Think I'm gonna send her a pm. I am pretty sure she is busy with twins, life, and pumping milk because last she was here, she mentioned she was trying to pump as much as she could for one baby while the other was receiving donor milk, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Mama, if you lurking around, hope all is well with you! Hope your twins are doing fine and gaining weight.
> 
> Asf - 34 weeks. Gotmy appointment tmrw. I have exactly a month left until I reach 38 weeks, plus some days. I'm waiting for 38 because I had given birth to daughter at that week. Until then, more bouncing on my ball and more RLT. I'm interested in EPO but don't really know how to use it. Insert or typical? Ugh...I might not even use it anyway.
> 
> Yesterday, sil came by with her kids. She brought over 4 boxes and some bags of baby things and more baby boy clothes ranging from nb-4T. Some were her sons' but a lot were mostly new. SO cute. OH was overwhelmed by so much stuff. Think I've been nesting today. I cleared out baby boy's room, vacuumed, and rearranged everything by myself. Still more to do but I'm now too tired. I'll have to save the rest for tomorrow.
> 
> Missjenn - have your been feeling any different? Any signs? Sorry if that annoys you, I'm sure you're so done being pregnant and the last thing your wanna hear is people asking that lol. Well, least you're on leave now! All you gotta do is take it easy and prepare for that day.

Right, I'm sure she is super busy with those two little ones...im sure everything is fine but do hope to hear from her soon!

People are still offering hand me downs but have to decline now...we have absolutely no space for anymore things!!! omg! 

I havent done much in regards to nesting lately....not really since I did the babies room and all that stuff.

As for signs...omg that does not annoy me at all....I actually love talking about it in case I miss something....hmmm....still have tons and tons of pressure...like he is down there trying to get out all the time.....today I had an increase in green/yellow longer stretchy mucus (tmi) but I am thinking that might have something to do with the flu too. I do not look like I dropped at all! Does everyone even get that....the droppage? Oh, i have that colostrum stuff now....one of the nurses showed me how to check and it comes out when I hand pump...so to speak...not much....but enough to know it is there! 

I am so ready....omg....I'm so glad that I am on maternity leave next week....but now I will spend all my time waiting haha....we had sex this morning...went for the daily 3.5km walk...hmmm....what else can we do to speed this up! I'm sure my husband is going to get sick from me...I got it from his daughter...so it will go through the house. I guess it's better now than after birth....

As for your husband sleeping in and you having insomnia....that sucks :( Is it because you are uncomfortable sleeping now? I am totally uncomfortable and have to switch positions 15 times a night probably...and 4-5 trips to bathroom.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - aw man I am having those greenish discharge too but it's creamy. Good point, might be because I still have a cold. As for the drop, dunno if all do but so far, all these articles mention "by so and so week, a # of women may experience intense pressure indicating baby has dropped, while others will drop a few days or hours before labor starts..." So, I guess it's different for every woman. I think had already dropped because this pressure is intense, alright. It might be for me because this is my second in less than 2 years. You know, I have been trying to squeeze my nipples to see if colostrum comes out but nothing. Oh well. ... Omg I am too scared to have sex! Because I feel like hes so low that he would hurt mewithout going all in even. Eek...I can't imagine sex...and yeah, I've been super super uncomfy lately. I counted last night, I got up to be 13 times. By 5 am, I didn't know what to do with myself and had thought about making pancakes.lol


----------



## wantb502

I am so sorry about your insomnia. I feel you about getting pissed that your OH is still sleeping and you can't get any sleep! That sucks. When i wake up at like 5 am on the weekend and see DH sleeping, I want to punch him! Wake up you jerk! I'm the one that needs to be sleeping! 

I've been starting to get serious pressure too, especially when I got for my walks or waddles. I feel like I need a band around the lower part of my abdomen to hold my gut in our everything is just going to come out my vag. 

Missjenn: not sure of anything else that would help... Pretty much everything is a old wives tale anyway... So people swear by castor oil....(I think)... That sounds horrid to me!


----------



## bb1

Missjenn- I had a mole on my back with DS and while I was pregnant it changed shape and colour and also was kind of fluid filled after DS was born. The top layer came off and I had it cut out and tested but everything came back fine. The Dr said that sometimes the hormones fluctuating can have an effect on different parts of your skin. 

ASM- I have been told by countless people over the last 4 days how much I have dropped. (sorry Missjenn I know you are waiting, but this is my second so more likely to be sooner) Baby is so low I keep getting these pains in my vagina, and I can not move or walk while its happening. Also today I have been having period pain all day. goes and comes back etc. but cervix still very high and back AND I am also only 35 weeks. Have A Dr appointment Wednesday but If it gets worse I will head to L&D.


----------



## whittnie117

Thanks ladies for the suggestions. I am trying to relax, but it's hard. The bleeding has slowed. It continued through yesterday with brown spotting and is lighter today. 

I am still getting ready for baby's early arrival though. I was doing research and what I came up with is that it could be nothing or it could be the start of labor. But it also said, labor could begin even 2 weeks. I am hoping on the later dates. 

Missjenn- I'm sorry you're sick! I hope you get better really soon. 
As for work, I was a full time student. Two years ago I had decided to go back to school full force, but had to drop out last spring due to heavy bleeding and bedrest in the beginning of the pregnancy. I hope things get started for you soon. Are you bouncing on a ball? That's all I can think of to help the baby drop. There are a few movements like getting on all fours in cat position and rocking the hips back and forth to help too.


Alchemist- you can vaginally insert the epo or you can take it orally. Vaginally is far more effective since it will be absorbed directly to the cervix and uterus. It's great you have gotten a ton of stuff from people. I have only what I've bought. MIL has bought a few outfits and diapers, which is nice of her. I totally feel you on the insomnia thing. I have been able to sleep only short periods because when I wake up to go to the restroom I can't get back to sleep. I get up every hour or so day or night. 

I decided to go ahead and buy the crib mattress just in case and nail clippers as I haven;t gotten them yet on Wednesday when we get paid. My bags are packed. I got baby's bag packed as well. OH's bag is still not packed, lol, but we know what we are going to put in there. I really hope we can afford to get all the layaway off this week. 


I haven't heard from mama either. I hope she and the babies are doing well.


----------



## whittnie117

As for sex, no way in heck am I even attempting sex. Tht would be a dumb decision lol.


Oh and missjenn, I had a mole on my neck that got bigger it even started to open up and discharge came out of it. It was gross and it hurt for some reason. I had the mole all my life. Then....it just fell off. Weirdest thing ever.


----------



## cat123456

Wow lots to read..

Mama i hope you and the twins are getting on ok!!

Missjenn im sorry your sick, i had th flu jad and whooping caugh vaccine 2-3 days ago and its made me feel crap! Bleurgh

alchemist- i was inserting and taking orally but i think its given me thrush when i stopped fr few days.. I used it internally with my second so maybe its just a coinkydink? Who knows?? Lol

whit- i agree sex in ur position prob wouldnt be a great idea lol.. Me and my other half hav dtd a lot since coming out of hospital and (sorry tmi) when he finishes he makes sure hes in as deep as i cn hav and after iv been getting period type cramps?? Do u think it could b doibg something? Hope u make few more weeks hun x

i keep dropping then he comes bk out again its very frustrating but thers not much i can do about it hopefully i can buy my birthing ball today funds permitting lol.
Since i had my complete meltdown iv been feeling so serene my oh took kids out yesterday and i stayd in on fb here and then slept all afternoon! Was lush lol. Had trouble sleeping last night though lol kinda to b expected after how long i slept.

Hope your all well xx


----------



## whittnie117

Cat, glad you're feeling better. Semen has prostaglandins, so sex is probably helping soften the cervix and if you orgasm, well that makes your uterus contracts, which may help you dilate. So sex is a good tool to help induce labor, but there are no guarantees. Are you still inserting epo as well? Have you been walking? 

I keep getting what I would think are weird period type pains. I've never had menstrual cramps, so I am confused on how it feels. It isn't something timeable, it happens maybe once an hour. The bleeding has almost stopped. Just getting brown spotting on toilet paper when I wipe now, but I could wipe a few times and it'll still be there (TMI sorry). Sometimes it's a bit mucusy as well. That's the confusing discharge (TMI AGAIN! SORRY!).

34 weeks today. I'm officially at another milestone. If baby is born this week, he probably won't need a huge nicu stay. I don't want him here yet obviously, but it's comforting to at least know that. I'm hoping with precautions and such that I can last until at least 36 weeks. Hoping and praying for 39.


----------



## berniegroves

We're all getting so close!!

Whit - I really pray your baby holds off for a few weeks more at least. Snuggle down in your bed and make the most of the downtime!! 
It sounds like your bags are all ready. Someone recommended to me that I take some bendy straws as depending what position you're in for labour it's easier to drink with them. 

Sounds like lots of people are starting to get signs of labour being imminent. 
I'm not quite ready yet! Lol! 

I'm 37 weeks today so am now officially full-term!! Eek!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Want- I totally understand how you feel about work. My last day is Nov 1. I kind of want the baby to come early so I can stop working and the other part of me is like....eeeeeh Im not ready lol. I hate going to work, I could cry.

Nariah- Congrats on moving. TAKE IT EASY!!!! Hopefully you find a doc and hospital you like soon :)

Whitt- Glad youre home and your LO is still cooking. How uncomfortable are you being effaced and dilated? Im just wondering because I have a lot of pressure and Im uncomfortable but....at last check wasnt effaced or dilated. FX crossed you can bake your baby a bit longer :hugs:

Alchemist- sorry youre so tired! Not sleeping is the worst. And thats all people keep telling me....'get your sleep now' I want to punch the next person who says that. Im not sleeping great now either. Its hard getting comfortable and clearing my head enough to actually sleep :( Hopefully we'll both get some rest before our LOs get here.

MissJenn- I cannot believe you can still walk 3.5K!!! Thats a little over 2 miles, if my conversions are correct. Im waddling about a mile every few days and hoping its enough to help lol. I cant believe how much harder it is than I expected. The pressure is crazy. Good for you. And in terms of your mole...no personal experience, but I have read that hormones can change things like that. Im sure your drs will take good care of you. Try not to worry :hugs:

Cat- Sorry youre having such a hard time. Sometimes I get envious too. Im soooo ready to be done. But we cant be pregnant forever. Baby will come out and we're so close.

AFM- Not too much to report. Everyone keeps asking me how I am...I just reply 'still pregnant' now. Im huge and uncomfortable and I want to be sleeping instead of working :( and Im complaining a lot to OH, which he told me bothers him...sooooo no more of that. When he said it I wanted to punch him, but hes right and hes stressed too. 

Im pretty sure I was nesting yesterday, no idea where the energry came from. I got up early, went for a longer than normal walk (1.5 miles) came home, did laundry, cleaned the bathrooms, vacuumed the whole house, mopped the floor and made cookies. By 2PM I was so exhausted and sore. It was soooooo dumb and Im really feeling the pain today. 

Ive still got intense period like cramping that comes and goes and a lot of pressure but other than that, no increase in discharge or anything. OH and I had sex last night :sex: so Im hoping maaaaybe that will speed things up, but Im doubtful. Im not back at the doctor until Wednesday, so we'll see how that goes.

And a random rant: OHs mom is yet again driving me up a wall. We stopped by Saturday and shes always going on and on about hurrying the baby out and it really bothers me. Like...I want him out too, but Id rather have him healthy. Which is what I told her....OH shot me a look that couldve killed, but I dont care anymore. And she keeps saying HER baby. UUUUGGHGHGHGH And THEN, on top of ALL that, knowing Id been in the accident a few weeks ago she walks up to me, without asking and start pushing on my stomach trying to feel the baby!!! I swatted her away....I felt a little bad, but MY GOD! I told her, Im still sore...if the baby is moving Ill let you know. She just stood there shocked....I just dont understand some people. Thats so rude to walk up to someone and just touch them. :wacko: Anyway, thats all for now lol. Hope you all are doing well


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin- I'm fine when lying down, but the moment I stand I feel like I need to spread my legs apart and waddle, lol. It's a lot of pressure, which is normal. However, the thing that has changed is the stinging pain. I call it the stabby stabby pain. It's sharp, right on the cervix, and happens the entire time while standing. I told my OH that perhaps that's when I am shortening as I don't stand too often right now. It had been happening since about week thirty. So, it could explain it somewhat, maybe? Otherwise, it's just a ton of pressure. He is constantly on my bladder and when my bladder is full I can barely walk. My OH laughs at me because I walk by swinging my legs out now. I don't think it's normal to feel like I need to do that to ease the pressure and pain just to get to the bathroom, lol. It makes me appreciate the times I can just get up and walk normally (well, waddle). 


I complain a lot to my OH. I just have so many problems and literally no one I feel comfortable enough to talk to in my daily life. He takes it like a champ. 

As for your MIL-I'd HATE it if someone came up to me and just touched me. No one has attempted that to me yet, just OH, but that is obviously different. Then again I am not near anyone ever. Just MIL and FIL and both know not to do that to me. I bet if my mom has seen me she would do it. I haven't seen her since 4 months though.

Hopefully the process is getting started for you. Sex is a great way to help soften the cervix. Period pains just help with the body's preperations for impending labor. It sounds like your body is doing what it needs to do in order to get ready. Hopefully they give you some good news Wednesday. My doctor's appointment is tomorrow. I don't know if she'll check me or not because I've been bleeding. I was still only a 1 Friday, so I don't know if I could have changed much in the meantime.


----------



## The Alchemist

You ladies are already feeling things while I'm not! And that's not faaaaiiirrrr! Lol. The closest thing I've felt is just those sharp cervical painswhen he's pushing on it. I HAVE been noticing stringy mucous things coming out, and I put that down to losing a little plug here and there. I just don't want to go overdue, sigh...

Well, I managed to sleep last night. OH didn't, said he kept waking up like 5 times just to go pee. Welcome to my life, man. And serves you right. That's a little payback for sleeping in yesterday morning! Thanks, nature. 

Well, I have my 34 week appmt today. Dunno what's in store. But I hope my dr will agree to do an internal check just to see how low (or high) my cervix is. Some dr's don't want to check.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

36 weeks for me today! We are going to the doctor this afternoon for a quick ultra sound. And we start weekly appointments until the little girl arrives!!

I once in a great while have pain pressing down. Especially when I am on my feet for long periods of time. I am still highly active but on Saturday I looked at OH and said okay lots of pain at this point we have to find somewhere to sit for a while. 

Saturday night into Sunday worst HEARTBURN of my life. And I am on prescription medication all the time for it. Only got about 3 hours or so of sleep. Going to talk to the Dr. about that today. But I learned A LOT googling! I found out I shouldn't be taking Tums at night when I have just a little heartburn. It will actually make the heartburn come back WORSE in a few hours (which is what was going on Saturday). That my best bet it to get up and actually eat a little something to try and push some of that acid through my system.

Rockin - My God Son was born 2 years ago and his biological Aunt showed up and kept asking where her boy was. The mother was perfectly okay with it but it bothered me to NO end. She already had 2 nieces that she paid no attention to but because this was a baby boy it was "hers". She kept taking the baby from people and saying "my baby" I finally had enough and took Jeremy from her and said as I took the baby that until she carried a baby and had the stretch marks to prove it, that it was her NEPHEW not her baby and that the baby wanted his mom and handed him back to the mother.

I don't know why that simple phrase bothers me but the only person that a baby belongs to is his/her parents. Other then that it is a grandchild, niece/nephew, etc. Don't say "my baby".

Whit - You sound ready. You have all of the basics and there are so many things that we add that we don't really "need". Your ready just try and stay happy and healthy as things move forward!


----------



## luna_19

I'm still reading just don't feel like I have much to contribute :shrug: everything is going well for me. My hip pain is horrible by the end of my four hour work shift and I can't take my dog for a walk anymore which makes me sad but only a few weeks left. 

I haven't dropped either but lots of people don't until they go into labour so not worried about it. Also having no pressure or contractions...I don't think it means anything since many people suddenly go into labour with no previous signs. Packed my hospital bag yesterday and baby has decided that it doesn't like my left rib being in it's space so likes to push on it when I'm sitting which is really uncomfortable :haha:

Sorry everyone seems to be having such a hard time :hugs:


----------



## missjenn

Thanks ladies...im trying to not think about the mole thing...just hoping it is nothing.

Im surprised that sex can still happen at 38 weeks and with the babies head being felt by the doctor at 1cm in I honestly thought it would feel different...but nope...slapped on a little olive oil and all was well :).

Ah, i didnt realize you were a student...so thats good...you can pretty much go back when you are ready. Is it a course you could take online by any chance...instead of having to go to class?

No worries on the droppage...Im glad someone is :) maybe I will be one of those who dont until labor...who knows!

A very cool thing happened today though...Lost my mucus plug...got my husband to come see it too....gross....lol...no blood though....should there have been some? no contractions nothings....just the same old insane pressure down there! We will sex it up tonight...see if baby will come!

13 times to pee....frig eh...and the sucky part is....well for me...its always just a tiny bit but still a crazy need to go!

oh mother in laws...lol...its funny...I can actually picture your mother in law standing there looking at you when you shook her away...hahaha...sometimes we just dont want to be touched!


----------



## cat123456

My ohs sis is like that crazes me totally! My baby i feel like saying no bitch back the fuck off. Seems harsh but anything in th limelight shes there oo and now shes pregnant im so glad we are looking to move back nearer my family his just make me want to scream and that was before i was pregnant lol!!

I have literally noone to moan too so i hav to realise it to my oh. I think he just nods and agrees most the time lol!!

I feel you on the heartburn and no sleep was a nightmare last night. I take gaviscon for my heartburn and it helps but two mins later i really need a drink dilema or what?? Lol xx


----------



## The Alchemist

In law stories are so funny lol. Ugh...I remember when I first had my dd, mil would always be there to tell me how to do this and why do I do that. Give me a break, lady. I'm new. Stop preaching. I appreciate the help but you're a liiittle too pushy about the help. And I hate that about people. They wanna help but they come across so pushy about their advice. That's how mil is and OH is the saaaame way. Hopefully, this time around, she won't come around to watch me like a hawk. 


Okay so. Just got home from my 34w appmt and all's well with me and baby boy. Only thing is he's breech! I know I have until 36-37w to worry about him being breech but dammit, I'll be damned if he is breech all the way. Dr said if he's still breech by then, he will try to maneuver him to turn. Meanwhile, I gotta get to bouncing on my ball to help him turn. 

Also. Dr checked me. I asked him to because of the intense pressure. Gawd...he stuck his 2 fingers in and that shit hurts! Wtf! Anyway, he said cervix is closed and it's posterior. I didn't even ask him if that's good or bad if the cervix is posterior. Do you ladies know? 

Other than that, things are fine. Just worried about baby boy's position. I am too afraid of a section tbh!


----------



## whittnie117

MissJenn, you can lose your mucus plug weeks before delivery. It doesn't HAVE to have blood in it. I lost most of mine between the 29th and the 3rd and it was all clear (I am guessing the whole thing didn't come out cuz what I'm about to say). I lost more mucus plug today I think, but it was just a piece about the size of a tootsie roll (not as thick) it looked like, it had a string of dark red blood in the middle of it. The rest was clear. :dohh: However, if you lost all of it, it could mean labor is just around the corner. Now you are waiting for your bloody show or contractions or both to start. Bounce on a ball, have that sex, go go go. It shouldn't be too long now. 

As for school, I have a learning disability so taking classes online is REALLY hard for me. I don't ever finish those courses because I need that in classroom instruction. I am only one class away from my A.A. though. So it might be something I will look into. I have three classes I have to finish from when I dropped out in spring. I took incompletes and MUST make them up by this spring. It's only 8 weeks of two day a week classes though and one is a gym class because you have to take it for your A.A. degree here. At least I'll be forced into exercise, lol. After I get my A.A. I have to apply to the University again. I was accepted and then found out I was pregnant and would be delivering in the middle first semester there. They don't do spring admissions, so I was tough out of luck. Oh well, I get a beautiful baby boy out of it, right? I'll make my way back soon. I just have to wait for admissions to open up again, but that's next year since this year I can't get in with the classes I still have to take since I'm not currently 'enrolled' in them. So, next year in fall I'll apply, should get in, and I'll start the next fall. That gives me tons and tons of time to take care of baby at home and I can take pleasure courses in the meantime so I don't lose my classroom knowhow, if that makes sense. Sorry for the long explanation! 

Luna, it's great that you feel okay! You can chime in with that, lol. Or if you have anything going on. I like responding, obviously. Since I'm on bed rest I have nothing to do except watch Netflix, worry about every twinge of pain, and read and respond to posts. Which explains why I write a ton now and post several times a day, lol. Before I skipped a few days often. Glad your bags are packed. It is just one less thing to worry about, right? Every time I get one thing done, I feel a huge relief. Then it's off to the next thing. I plan to pack OH's bag tonight. Whether he wants to or not :haha:

Oh the heartburn. I have it right now actually. I made the mistake of eating a sloppy joe because, well, I like sloppy joes and I KNEW it would give me heartburn. I was going to take tums, but then I fell asleep for a 2 hour nap. Just woke up with the hb and it's horrible. Yuck. I really should stop eating things I know are going to hurt me. Funny thing is, spicy chicken sandwiches STILL don't give me heartburn and a TON of things give it to me, even waffles. I have no explanation.


----------



## missjenn

What exactly does breech mean anyway....that he is not head down yet? With your first pregnancy was she breech at any point?

My internal exam hurt like hell too....I was in tears and actually making wolf sounds...jesus....I dont want another one of those...I hope they wont do it at my 38 week appointment this week! I assume they only check at 37 weeks?

I didnt know you could do things to change the babies position...it's freaky that they can reach in and try and move them!


----------



## whittnie117

Alchemist, we were writing at the same time it seems. 

spinningbabies.com

Go to it! It gives some positions to do to turn him. More than just bouncing on the ball. 

Wasn't your baby JUST heads down like two weeks ago? What a little rascal. They usually stay head down once they are that way. Sigh...hopefully he will cooperate.

A posterior cervix is in the back. You want it to be pulled anterior for labor. Mine is still fairly posterior, but a lot of women don't have their cervix come to the front until labor. So it's one of those up in the air type of things.


----------



## missjenn

What is A.A anyway? Arts and academics?

I keep forgetting about the bed rest...you must be going insane.

Tomorrow would be my first day back to work after the long weekend but i am officially on maternity leave now....its going to be so weird being home all day...wed is my birthday but i have a contractor coming in for the entire day to fix a mold issue in our bathroom...more money we dont have...bleh...but it needs to get done.

If you have netflix you should totally check out breaking bad if you havent followed it...awesome series!!!!

My mucus plug...couldnt really tell if it was it as this is my first but I never had it before and when i google it...thats what it looks like. Like a big booger 15 or 20 X the normal and super thick...tmi...it was gross...lol...I still think with my luck it will be a couple more weeks but I want to go now!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - yep, breech means heads up. My dd was heads down from 30 weeks and stayed that way. But this little boy wants to play and flip around! No wonder I haven't had any rib kicks or nudges. 

He WAS heads down a couple of weeks ago! I'm so gutted! Whittnie, I'll be looking at that site more thoroughly but i gotta wait until later tonight after dd goes to bed. I'm so sad....and worried. I really really want my natural birth again uggggh....

I'm gonna go eat some cookies and milk.


----------



## missjenn

awwww....I really hope he turns for you....i did read somewhere that there is 50% chance the doctor can turn the baby if stays breech...hopefully he turns in the next few weeks.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh i forgot to say...

About the plug, it regenerates until it's really that time, then you lose it. If it's not time and you're losing some here and there, it will regenerate. Just fyi...I remember reading about it back when I was preg with dd.


----------



## missjenn

damit lol


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Luna - You and I can stick together! I have not been having any real issues either.

I guess I should have said I don't think I am having any real issues. . . Got the ultra sound today. Little girl is heads down and ready to go.

They went up on the limit of Heartburn medication today (THANK GOD) so I can take double until DD gets here.

They took my blood pressure twice and then took some blood samples. They are worried about a few things and just want to look over some blood samples. Hopefully nothing serious! Waiting impatiently for the Dr. call tomorrow!


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - sorry! I didn't mean to kill Don't be mad at me! :flower: but at least yours is heads down and you're right around that day. 

Think I may be the only one here with a breech baby. I'll be doing what I can to help him turn and stay heads down. I'm actually really sad that he had turned to breech, sigh. I got teary eyed earlier in front of OH, he doesn't understand but can't blame him. I might just be worried for nothing but you know, can't help but think negatively when it DOES happen that they are breech to term. Ugghh...

Sorry ladies. Do you think if I put a cold bag of ice on top of tummy and play music at pubic area, that it might work to turn him?


----------



## whittnie117

I hope it isn't any serious cowgirl. Let us know what they say tomorrow!

I am getting anxious for my appointment tomorrow. I don't know if she'll check me since I have been bleeding even though it's just really light brown spotting now. It's almost gone. As for the mucus plug, yea I know they can regenerate, but I lost so much! I figured I would have since it happened 2 weeks ago. It's odd I lost more though with a string of blood. I just feel like my body is getting ready.

Missjenn, you are closer, so it should be something more real hopefully. As for an A.A. degree, it's an associates degree. My focus was social sciences, like history and Anthropology (cultural). So it's a bit more than a regular general education A.A.. It's the degree right before a B.S. or B.A.. Also, bed rest sucks. It really does, but they just uploaded a ton of new episodes on some of my guilty pleasures. I wish I could get into Breaking Bad. I just can't. I am the minority. I couldn't get into Dexter either and everyone liked that one as well. I'm weird, I know.

Alchemist- my baby is still head down. I thought he had come out yesterday because I felt his hiccups in my right side. But I am feeling them again in the lower pelvis? Weird. He better stay put. If he is coming early, I am going to be angry if I have to do a c-section. :growlmad: Hopefully that site can help you get him to turn. Silly baby making it hard on you.


----------



## whittnie117

Alchemist- we did it again. Typing at the same time, lol. 

At my birthing class, the lady said that babies will try to move away from cold. So putting a cold pack where his head would be couldn't hurt to try and get him to move. They also will gravitate to noise. So the headphones at the bottom of your bump couldnt hurt either. I would also have your OH talk at the bottom of your bump as well. He'll recognize his voice and might come down to take a listen.


----------



## luna_19

The lady that taughtmy class talked about using cold to try to move baby too so I'm sure it's fine. They apparently move towards heat so maybe ice at the top and heat at the bottom?


----------



## whittnie117

Here's a few sites to check out when you can Alchemist. 

www.spinningbabies.com

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/breechbabies/a/breechbabies.htm

https://www.butterflybirth.com/ways-to-turn-a-breech-baby/

https://www.pregnancybeat.com/turn-a-breech-baby-naturally-and-avoid-cesarean/



MissJenn- Here is hope!! Lady on third tri board lost her plug yesterday, dtd that night, went into labor that morning. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2032133-im-labour-36-4-shes-here.html


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - omg maybe my boy just likes to switch positions multiple times because when I DO feel his hiccups, they are ALWAYS down below, to the right side of pubic/groin area. Sometimes, when I feel/see that lump in the to side of navel, I dunno if it's his head or butt. It's hard to tell...I might just have a baby that likes to turn multiple times a day. Hopefully he figures out to turn heads down and STAY down. Ugh! Wild boy already! Thanks for those links, btw, but I'll have to check it out after dd goes to bed. 

I saw pink blood as i wiped an hr ago, probably from my dr checking my cervix. It's not there anymore. 

I'll be so excited once I hit 36 weeks because ill be 2 weeks closer to 38 weeks, which was when I had delivered dd. I really shouldn't compare so much to the first pregnancy, I might just be setting myself up for disappointment huh?


----------



## wantb502

Wow! Everyone sounds like babies are going to start coming very very soon!!! I've been so very uncomfortable the last few days too. 

Alchemist: I totally feel you on the insomnia thing. I am glad you got good sleep last night and your OH had to get up and pee! Awesome!! I slept from like 11-1 on my left, woke up and then slept sitting up in bed from 1-3 am and then couldn't go back to sleep until around 530am and then had I wake up for work at 630:( it sucked. 

Everytime I cough or sneeze, I feel like my belly button is going to rip open. It hurt so bad and I feel like I may wake up tomorrow with stretch marks around it because the skin is soooo tight. 

Whit: I'm having a LOT of pressure in my pelvis too. When I have to pee, it is such a painful task. I feel like I can barely walk... Or like you said... Waddle.
I walked 4.5 miles yesterday and paid for it today. I did walk about 3 miles today but it was SLOW! My mom is in Hilton head and keeps telling me to lay down and put my feet up. Well, I totally can't do that... I've got too much to do. She keeps saying as Long as I keep him in there at least until she gets home on the 1st... He better stay in there longer than that!! I need 37 weeks... He's too small to come out anytime soon.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - shoot, how do you do that? Walk for that long of a distance without feeling like your pelvic is gonna croak on you lol. Good for you for staying active though. Walking us a good thing for your and baby. 

I just got really hungry out of nowhere. There is nothing to eat. I really need to go shopping but really, no energy for that. Think I'll wait until OH's off days. Anyway, I just ordered delivery from a Thai place. I'm craved and ordered Tom Yum soup, basil chicken, and I also ordered wonton soup for my dd to eat for lunch. I'm like starving right now. Gosh. When do the increased appetite stop?! I gained more lb in this pregnancy than last!


----------



## Nariah01

Man I don't know how some of your guys are still walking so much! I try to but always end up in pain later because of it. Although today I bought some salts mixed with herbs to put in my bath to help ease sore muscles, soaked for 20 minutes, and I feel awesome now. So at least that much is promising, I just need to get off my arse now and trying walking some more! :haha:

I am ordering my car seat at the end of the week, they say it takes about 3/4 days before it ships and then after that I figure tops of a week for delivery, so it should be here soon. We also got the crib set up in the nursery and bought a dresser with a changing table ontop, and some how they match! It was total luck as the crib was discontinued so we didn't know how the color would end up and the dresser was used purchased online. Now I just need to find some other essentials, have the baby shower, and put all the stuff away. I swear its never ending with things that need doing before he gets here. 

As for baby position, he's been head down for a while, but he is pretty active in there and I know there are times where he does roll and flip over, so it could just be a boy thing. :haha:

Alchemist: More then likely he will turn before he comes, most do if given enough time and aren't induced. Especially if he was head down before, he will probably be head down again.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

My goodness you ladies are busy. My down time is at work haha: lol) When I get home I want to eat and watch TV so usually I dont check the boards. 

So excited some of us are getting close. I wish I just knew when he was coming...if its a few more weeks Im ok with that, Ijust want to KNOW!!! And I DO NOT want to be at work when labor starts. Bleck! :growlmad: 

I havent lost any plug yet, Im pretty sure Id know from the descriptions Ive read, but I do have an increase in discharge. Not sure if thats normal. Hope so. 

Im not sleeping well either. Im pretty sure I still have sore spots on my left side from the accident. So aside from the general pregnancy uncomfortableness Ive got that. Not fun. 

You ladies that are feeling well....good for you! Dont feel like you cant contribute! I was just telling OH yesterday that I wish more women felt better in pregnancy. Its a good thing :)+

Want- I cannot believe you are walking that far!!! Good for you, but be careful! I got crazy cleaning, like...on my hands and knees scrubbing our shower and was soooo sore the next day. We have to take it easy, we're baking babies!!! Glad youre feeling better and I totally agree about the thank you cards. I had about 65 or 70 to send out....it was terrible lol.

Jenn- I dont know about you, but Ill have an interal check every week at my dr....sorry yours are hurting so much. Mine are super uncomfortable, but I get with your muscle pain its worse :(

Alchemist- try not to worry about being breech. He could still turn! And Ive read that a lot of those things they suggest to do on the websites help a lot. Good luck! Im jealous of your take out. OH has become super anal about how we spend our money lately, so no eating out for us boooo!

AFM- 37 weeks!!! I go to the dr tomorrow morning and Ill get checked again. Hopefully somethings going on, but....really it could happen tomorrow or in 3 weeks, theres just no telling! Thats the frustrating part. I feel like Im back in the TWW only longer! Im just going to keep walking and wiggling my hips and having sex....poor OH, Im like a giant whale and soooo unattractive and I can barely move. Super sexy Im sure :blush:


----------



## missjenn

Still nothing....frig sakes...we dtd again last night....did the exercise...notta....

cowgirl, how far along are you again?

alchemist...i keep comparing by birth time to your DD at 38 weeks too...haha! Hey, at what point will they try and turn the baby for you anyway...right before labor or sooner? Any time they do those cervix exams there is a chance of blood...I bawled my eyes out the first time as I didnt know that.

I should probably go out and get that nursing bra today.....38 weeks today!

Want, I get that belly button thing too...if its where it feels like the baby is trying to escape through it?


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - oh no! Don't compare yours with my first lol, trust me, I try not to so that I won't be disappointed. Anything can happen for you though from this week+. Anyway, my dr said if baby is still breech by my 38 week appointment, he'll try to turn him himself. That's 4 more weeks for me. Let's see if this boy will want to turn before he even reaches 38w. If not, hopefully he makes a last minute decision right before labor. Sigh...I hope your labor starts soon. I know you just be sooo tired of the discomfort. 

Asf - nothing really exciting.I'll try not to worry about him being breech as it's true. He might just turn heads down before labor. Thinking positive, here lol.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Jenn- I am at 36 weeks as of yesterday!

Went to L&D ward this morning to check up on paperwork for Pre-Registry. Found out I have to have a Dr. for DD ready?? They need a name, that I have to check and approve through insurance and through the hospital. News to me! Scrambling to contact everyone and get this set up. Wish I would have known this earlier. Though I was suppose to Pre-Register 12 weeks ago. . . Okay guess that could be my fault LMAO.

Picked up my TENS unit this morning! Still trying to get the breast pump lined up.

Everyone kept asking me if I had taken a lot of the classes at the hospital. I kept saying I took them on-line and hoped they assumed I meant through the hospital. I feel like a bad mom right now for not paying them the hundreds of $$ they wanted.


----------



## berniegroves

Alchemist - hopefully the baby will turn soon. I've heard that crawling on all fours can help them turn. All fours is also a good position to practice for labour  

Losing plug must be quite exciting!! I didn't experience that with DD. I just had lots of pressure for a few weeks and no other signs. Then my waters broke. 

Total respect to those of you who are walking miles each day! I struggle to take a walk around the block because of the pressure. But equally I feel like I'm moving around constantly at the moment chasing DD! 

I'm so uncomfortable at the moment. I feel like this baby is stretching out inside me!! And there is just no more room to spare! Lol.
It's my DD's 2nd birthday next Tuesday, her party is this Sunday. So I'm trying to get sorted for that as well as getting ready for the baby. 

What sort of labours is everyone hoping for? Water birth? Natural? Epidural?


----------



## mama.luv

Hey ladies. I'm happy to see that you guys are still hanging in there. My babies are doing good. My son may get out the hospital in 10 days. My daughter still needs to grow more, so maybe 3 weeks for her. I'm still trying to increase my milk supply. I'm pumping between 2-4oz at a time, which is still not enough for twins. So I'm on a vitamin called Fenugreek to see if that will help. We will see. Anyways here is a pic of my chocolate/vanilla duo :) 
Kylie (left), Gilbert (right)
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1381246812762.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## missjenn

So glad to hear from you!!!!!!! I think some of us were secretly worried :blush:

Super cute babies and he definitely looks healthy! That's great that he can go home in 10 days! Haven you gotten a little break from the hospital yet? How are you doing mentally with all of this? I hope you are getting lots of support.


----------



## missjenn

Cowgirl....do you mean they need the name of your unborn child?????

Alchemist - I am still hopefully he will come this week....but since losing plug no others signs :( 

bernie - Wait until you see my 38 week picture....my god...I am freaking huge...and I am a hurtin unit! I too feel like I don't have an ounce left for him to grow!


----------



## missjenn

38 weeks....please dear god....let this be the last bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3781.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3775.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mama.luv

missjenn said:


> So glad to hear from you!!!!!!! I think some of us were secretly worried :blush:
> 
> Super cute babies and he definitely looks healthy! That's great that he can go home in 10 days! Haven you gotten a little break from the hospital yet? How are you doing mentally with all of this? I hope you are getting lots of support.

Thanks :) I'm at the hospital twice a day. Mentally I'm up and down. They have really good nurses that make me feel comfortable having my babies there. But one night, they had a lazy nurse watching my babies and I complained on her, so she was never their nurse again. Thank goodness. I have a lot of support from family and plus the NICU have support groups for the mommies, so I'm cool.


----------



## whittnie117

I have no idea how some of you ladies are walking so much. I can barely walk to the bathroom without feeling like my vagina is about to fall out :rofl:

Rockin-Don't worry about how you look! I know it's hard, but still, try to not think of you looking like a 'whale'. On that note, my mil said it looked like I had a beach ball in my tummy today :cry: I got really embarrassed and OH, her, and FIL had a huge laugh at that. I get really self conscious too. I try not to think about it. Congrats on getting to term!

Cowgirl-Congrats on 36 weeks. Wow, we are all getting up there, eh? I am already registered with l&d because I've had to go there twice. So, hopefully they don't need a doctor's name for the baby because I don't have one. I REALLY, REALLY wanted my doctor as his, but they don't take the insurance I am on right now. After about a year I'll be able to get him into my doctor. He is the only doctor I have ever found that I actually would trust with my life. 

MissJenn- Congrats on 38 weeks. Wow that has gone so fast for you (I mean, for me watching your ticker progress has been fast). it could happen any day, or in two weeks. Just keep positive. Just have that all the sex you can, lol. All those prostaglandins will help he cervix get ready and so will the oxytocin from orgasm. I hear it's a pretty big consensus that many women don't want to for a couple months after the baby is here. 

Bernie- congrats on getting to term too! SO exciting so many of you are all getting to term this week. We are only a couple weeks away. I am hoping for a natural birth at the hospital. I want to be able to walk around and do whatever I need to do. I also want to utilize their shower during labor. I don't want to be hooked up to a machine. If anything, I am going to ask for a walking epidural so that I'll be able to get into a squatting position and use the birth bar. I don't want to give birth by laying down. So natural, unless I absolutely need the pain relief. I just have never gone through it, so I don't know what kind of pain it is or how strong I will be to get through it. I wish they had a birthing pool there. 


Mama- So great to hear from you. I am so happy that your little ones are fairing much better. It will be no time before they are home, and running the house. They are so cute, you must be so in love. Your little boy looks like he is thinking, "mom, why are you taking a picture of me?" lol Hopefully your milk comes in more and hopefully that vitamin works for you. I'm glad the hospital is really working with you and it is such a great thing that you have other mommies there for support. Please keep us updated, I've been thinking of you!

Afm- I had my appointment and my doctor went over some things with me. She told me that if I were having just one of these things separately, that it wouldn't concern her at all. However, since I have all of these symptoms combined and now that I've bled, she is very concerned I'll be having him very soon. She wants me on bed rest, no exceptions. She wants me to make sure I'm taking the progesterone suppositories. And she wants me to be prepared to deliver this little guy in the next two to three weeks max. She really wants to get me to 36 weeks and we are going to work together to try and make that happen, but she feels that I might go really soon. So we shall see. I could be having a baby within two weeks:shock: Still hoping to keep him in there until at least 37 though. I'm crossing my fingers for a term baby.


----------



## mama.luv

MissJenn, that is a nice pic. You look like you are ready to pop :)


----------



## whittnie117

Here is my 34 week photos. The first one of me looking straight on. LOL I can see why MIL said it looks like I have a beach ball in there. And for once, my boobs look small in comparison :rofl: :rofl: 

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/20131015_163050.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/20131015_163050.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/20131015_163029.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/20131015_163029.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Alchemist

Lookin good, ladies!. I'm just lurking atm. I'll respond to the posts later. I'm eating and feeding dd at the same time. I just was Curious if anyone posted. So be bk later!


----------



## Nariah01

Yah Mama, so glad your babies are thriving. I agree with what one of the other posters said about your boys expression, its priceless. On the one hand its great to be able to bring your boy home soon, but it must be kind of a double edge sword having to leave your girl at the hospital. :nope:

But the good news is you can adjust slowly instead of having two to take care of all the time at once. I have so much respect for you having twins and going through all this and manage to stay strong. Hopefully having your boy home will help increase your milk production, I've heard it helps having the baby around to kick start your production. Best of luck! :thumbup:


----------



## The Alchemist

I forgot who it was (*Nariah or Bernie?*) tht asked what kind of birth we'd like? I'd like to go natural all over again but of course, gotta leave the other options open but yeah, that's what I'd like and hoping for. 

*Mama* - So glad to hear from you. It must e stressful that you're not pumping enough for 2 babes. DO try that fenugreek herbal supplement. There are other herbal supplements that helps increase milk not just fenugreek and if you can get a hand on the other ones and take it simultaneously with the fenugreek, that might for sure increase your supply. Also, keep up your daily water intake. I mean lots! 

This is the tea I am talking about you can get it at target. 
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/--cr-T_h2Fvc/UbiMkyMTjVI/AAAAAAAASSw/UqgBXJlhr1M/s1600/essentials5.jpg

And you can eat on walnuts, it increases supply too. (Unless you're allergic, don't)

Try that tea, one main ingredient is the fenugreek. A cup or 2 a day is fine. I think this may help. And keep pumping. I know it's hard! I went through it with my dd trying to increase supply.

*Whittnie* - I'm gonna keep my fx for your boy to stay in a little longer!!!


----------



## wantb502

You girls have been busy! I can't even remember who said what to respond! 

Mama: I am so happy you and your Beautiful LOs are doing well! I was definitely worried about you;) 

LUna: I was starting to get worried about you too! I hadn't seen you post in a long time... Glad you are doing okay and don't fret about the blood pressure and blood work.
Did they say exactly what they were looking for yet?! Keep us updated.

Alchemist: I seriously recommend the spinningbabies.com I did the exercises everyday when LO was transverse. He's been heads done for me for about 2 weeks now! I felt him move. It hurt like hell and a got a TON of pelvic pressure. The doula that taught my birthing class said babies turn up to the hour before birth. You have a few more weeks and they can manually turn the baby too.

Missjenn: you look fabulous as ever! I am so sorry you are miserable, but it sounds like you won't have long. Im predicting 5 days or less! I hope I'm right;) also, wanted to Say that at my appt I asked I it was necessary to have internals. My doc said they will do it at 36 weeks when they swab for strep B, but I don't have to have it anytime after. It does not provide any significant information and can increase risk for infection. You can be dilated 1-3
CM for weeks and alternatively, you can be closed and posterior and then go into labor the next day. Labor will happen when it happens. That information can just make you anxious. 

I'm on staycation right now with DH. We completely purged our kitchen and have been knocking things off our to do list left and right! We are relaxing a little too. Taking naps and we have massages scheduled for tomorrow! I can't wait!!

As for the walking, I have to walk. I feel like a fat blob if I don't get outside and move. I was so very very active before, not being able to exercise kills me. 

I had my 34 week appt today. HB 154, he's head down still, and he's still measuring small. She not concerned after the ultrasound last week. Little guy is just going to be a shorty. I asked if she was convened at all that he was a dwarf...(I'm weird)... She said they would have seen something earlier on at the anatomy scan. I hope she is right! 

I am hoping for a natural birth. I don't want anything! I hope I don't wuss out;)


----------



## The Alchemist

*Want* - I will def be doing those exercises! I gotta wait an hr more to do them as I had just eaten lol. and something spicy too. Bee craving lots of spices lately. Sour and spicy! I'm so glad I live near the boulevard where there are tons of restaurants, which means tons of Indian/south asian restuarants and Thai food. Yum yum! Oh and all that walking you've been doing will defintely help pp. Good for you! Wish I could but after awhile, my pelvic starts hurting and I run out of breath. Anyway, I am always on my feet anyway because dd keeps me busy all day. 

Oh yeah, I'm going to make my own ice pack to kinda scare little boy into turning while I do those exercises. Lol...think he'll hate me for it.


----------



## The Alchemist

My tummy as been hard for a few minutes longer than usual. I dunno why. I feel like maybe I need to fart but then it also feels like a lot of pressure so I don't know....hmm...


----------



## luna_19

So glad everything is going well mama :hugs:

No bp issues or blood work here, maybe it was someone else? :shrug:
My doctor didn't say but I would guess I m having my gbs swab at my appointment on Friday since I will be 37+1. I'm all about pain meds, will definitely have an epi and maybe something else leading up to it depending on how I'm feeling :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - I tried the exercise from spinningbabies.com, the one where you are kinda upside down, laying on a board (I don't a have a board, used pillows)? I ended up having a headache after getting up from it :/ I did no more than recommended time. I'll try the other one, where you're kinda on all 4s tomorrow. 

I tried putting an ice pack on top of my belly + bounced on the ball. He didn't even move heads down. I think he went transverse. Silly boy.


----------



## Murmers0110

Thanks Ladies for all of the congrats. Shes perfect. Your thread moves too fast for me to stalk now lol I tried to catch up while pumping for the 92736483901 time today but it aint gonna happen. Good luck to all of you ladies approaching 37 weeks. Pack your bags!


----------



## wantb502

Yay Kristie!!! This thread moves too fast for any of us to keep up with! We move through like 4 pages in a day!


----------



## missjenn

Want - I must have missed the post about your baby being breeched to...glad to hear he has turned. Hopefully the same happens with alchem.

I had my 38 week appt today and they did another internal...ugghhhh....if I dont go into labor by monday night then they will be doing a membrane sweep tuesday morning to get things started. 

Today is my birthday so we are wondering if he will make it extra special....as it stands right now...doesnt seem that way.

Whit, wonder which one of us will go first....but you still have some baking time so I hope bed rest is good for you.


----------



## missjenn

Question!!! If you are only breast feeding do you still need to pump? Like aside from if you werent going to be around the baby a bit are there other reasons to pump?


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - oh happy birthday to you! Don't be sad, just enjoy your day and try not to think about labor. And ouch! Another internal huh? I'm scared to get checked, it really hurts! I don't remember it hurt this bad while pregnant with dd. Maybe my vagina got all weak lol. Anyway happy birthday!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies! So busy. Im trying to keep up.

Want- enjoy your staycation. Im jealous!!!

Whitt- REST!!! I bet you go before me though. I know I shouldnt be, but I am jealous of your rest :( sorry. I know its not nice. Hopefully you can bake your babe until 36 weeks and all will be well. Im keeping my FX for you :hugs:

Mama-SOOOOOO good to hear from you!!! Your babies are so adorable! Im glad theyre doing well and that youre hanging in there. I cant imagine how tough it is. Youre such a strong woman!! :hugs:

MissJenn- you might feel ready to pop, but you look amazing! Ill post mine later, I look like a heffalump! Sorry youre still in pain, Im right there with you. Im getting NO sleep. Im uncomfortable ALL the time. Its terrible. I dont think you need to pump just to pump unless your supply is low...if youre just going to be home and BF all the time. BUUUUT, im a FTM like you, so, not positive. Ill probably try and pump after the first few weeks so OH can feed the baby too and LO can get used to bottles for when I go back to work.

Had my 37 week apt today. Only half a cm dilated, but the dr said he could feel the head which means its low and he said thats good. I said gross. But good i suppose. I wanted to tell him just to yank him out! lol not really, but Im soooo done. Its insane how uncomfortable I am. Im not sleeping so Im crabby and I feel like Im stuck in the vicious cycle blah! And for the first time in this entire pregnancy Im having trouble going to the bathroom! (TMI) Its the worst pain ever!!!! Im trying not to strain but Im so uncomfortable. Pregnant problems. 

Anyway, thats where Im at. DONE! So done! Ill try and post my bump later today.


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - I feel like you. Tired. Achy. DONE. I'm finally going to see a chiropractor this Friday to help with my pelvic pain. Last night was horrible. First, it took forever for me to fall asleep. Then I kept having to pee (duh, old news, that's every night lol). But worst is my pelvic pain. It hurt just to turn over to the other side.I'm so discouraged by pregnancy. I'm hating it ugh!

Anyway, I'll post a pic later. I'm on the couch feet up, my ankles look a bit swollen. 

If I happen to go overdue, I'm really thinking of taking castor oil!


----------



## luna_19

missjenn said:


> Question!!! If you are only breast feeding do you still need to pump? Like aside from if you werent going to be around the baby a bit are there other reasons to pump?

If you don't need to build up a stash you should not pump in the first month or so. It causes oversupply which is a much more common issue than under supply and can cause blocked ducts and even mastitis. Plenty of people have success just hand expressing when they are ready to leave an occasional bottle, others just need a cheap manual pump. I'm going to wait and see if I feel like I need one at all :)


----------



## missjenn

Thanks for the breast feeding info ladies...and thanks for the bday wishes Alchemist. 

Rockin - happy 37 weeks! I totally feel like a frigin whale and the discomfort is crazy. I too have the same issue as you when it comes to going to the bathroom...I should probably start eating mini wheats again because they made me totally regular for the month straight that I ate them.

Head low is good! I am dilated 1.5 cm but my nurse friend said that its normal and doesnt mean that labor is near...if you're not dilated at all you can still go over night!

Oh, and my swaps came back clear...no strep B.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

missjenn said:


> Thanks for the breast feeding info ladies...and thanks for the bday wishes Alchemist.
> 
> Rockin - happy 37 weeks! I totally feel like a frigin whale and the discomfort is crazy. I too have the same issue as you when it comes to going to the bathroom...I should probably start eating mini wheats again because they made me totally regular for the month straight that I ate them.
> 
> Head low is good! I am dilated 1.5 cm but my nurse friend said that its normal and doesnt mean that labor is near...if you're not dilated at all you can still go over night!
> 
> Oh, and my swaps came back clear...no strep B.

This pregnancy is ruining my brain!!! I read it was your bday and then didnt say anything! HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOMMA!!!! 

I dont know what the bathroom issue is. I havent had any problems with it at all (like a lot of women do in pregnancy) maybe baby is just big and pushing on stuff. Either way, no fun. Im also strep B free! Yay! 

Its just a waiting game now. Thats the worst part, but pretty soon we'll be moms!! Its crazy to think about.

I have a lot of worries about breastfeeding. I was reading a book and the more i read the more anxious it made me....so ive read some basic position info and asked some questions at the dr, but Im just going to hope it comes naturally. I was getting super stressed about it. 

Random question- I got nipple cream for breastfeeding....if i put it on and then the baby needs to eat....how bad is that? I imagine they wouldnt make a nipple cream that would harm the baby, but...I though Id ask.


----------



## luna_19

oh happy birthday jen!

nipple creams will specifically say if it's ok for baby to ingest, I got this one https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/breastfeeding-support/natural-nipple-butter.html but I wanted one without lanolin in it, I'm sure most of them are fine for baby.

Honestly I think it's when people hope it all comes naturally that they run into problems, bf is a learned skill both for mom and baby. I have read a few books, watched some youtube videos but I have to say that the kellymom website is AMAZING. They have articles about everything you could possibly ever need to know. I also joined a kellymom fb group a while ago where anyone can ask questions and get answers and I have learned a ton just from reading through not to mention I know I can go there with anything I'm not sure about once baby arrives. If anything I say it is crucial to understand how to get a proper latch right from the start because you need to get baby feeding right away as often as possible to ensure a good supply. I am also going to a bf class this weekend so I'll see if there is any new info I get from that too. Can you tell that I absolutely refuse not to bf? :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Happy birthday Missjenn! Try not to think too much about labor and just try to have fun! I know it's easier said than done. Tuesday isn't too far away. Try to hang in there. It could be any time and you'll have your baby in your arms. 
As for breast feeding, I heard that you shouldn't pump for the first three weeks or so too. I plan on pumping after the first month because I'll be going back to school in spring and I need a supply built up.
I had an internal yesterday, and while uncomfortable, it was bearable. But when I went to the hospital and they checked, that hurt like a son of a monkey. I think it might be the people who perform them. Some are more gentle than others. I'm so sore and swollen down there that you'd think it would all hurt. 

Rockin-I'm jealous of you! Being able to be up and do things. Just not of working, lol. For your constipation have you tried adding fiber in your diet? Did you talk to your doctor and ask if it's okay to take something for it? I heard there are a couple things that are okay to take in pregnancy. It's good that the doctor can feel his head. That means that he is right on your cervix which SHOULD help with shortening and dilation. I'm trying to NOT go before you, lol. I want him in there for another three to four weeks. It's your turn first dammit, Haha.

Alchemist- I hope your pain gets better. That horrific pain I was having that made me unable to walk is still there, but it's gotten a LOT better. It just hurts in my pelvic arch. I can walk now, so that's good. This bed rest is what is getting to me. My hips are starting to hurt no matter which side I am on. And no castor oil! Though it is fully your decision, but it can make the baby poo inside you and as we all know that is not good if the baby swallows some. It can become an emergency situation. Again, fully your decision though. Sorry for stating my opinion..

Ladies with constipation- PRUNES! Just saying :haha:
And it's great both your strep b came back negative. My doctor hasn't given me the test which you would think she would have since I could go at any time. I guess I'll need antibiotics either way if I don't get it done in time. I'll talk to her about it this week. 

Luna- thanks for the link to that. I was wondering the same thing if it was okay to have the baby feed after application of nipple cream. 
I have looked up breast feeding positions and such, but not done any hardcore reading. I am usually such a researcher, but for some reason, on this topic, I just can't do much research. I am going to try and go to a breastfeeding class though, so hopefully I'll get more info there. My thing is, how did women breast feed for thousands of years before books and instructional videos? LOL, I guess my thinking process is that it is supposed to come naturally and has a huge learning curve. I just worried about latch on and that's what I have looked up.


----------



## luna_19

One of the things I've read is that we used to be surrounded by bf women so would have grown up seeing it done and also have all the ladies in our life with experience to help out. Unfortunately because we went a few generations where bf was often discouraged we kind of need to start all over again.
It probably sounds crazy but I am so looking forward to bf! :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

Nipple creams are made to be safe for baby. I have the purple tube lanolin that target sells. However, this time, I'll be ordering off of Amazon another cream that's organic. 

Whittnie - I know, castor oil might make baby poo inside. I think I was just saying out of desperate moment kinda scenario. I don't think I'd even have the guts to even down it, it's really nasty. so I tried the position that I looked up on spinningbaby.com but i ended up having a strong tension headache after I got up from it. it's the one where you are kinda upside down, lying on a board. I didn't have a board so I used pillows, which I saw on YouTube you could do. Anyway, yeah, i don't think I can be in that position. I'll try the one where you're kinda on all fours. Hopefully that won't make blood rush to my head and give me a headache.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Jenn and Rockin - I am totally having constipation problems as well. Took some medimucial pills last night. Trying to add in more fiber and drink more water. They gave me something else to put into my water to take that they said was safe for pregnant women but I forget what it was! I will have to check when I get home.

Whit - I haven't been good about doing research on BF either. I have done some light reading and sent off for my pump because at some point I will have to return to work but haven't done much reading. Talked with my 2 best friends who have breast fed and they said that it is a trail and error thing? Nothing would really prepare me for bf? 

Whit I am trying to get to the second episode of Witches of East End today. How was it!!

Luna - what is it with me and the Kelly mom website. I have had a few people tell me to go there but I just seem to get lists that lead me to lists and I find nothing informative. Am I defective?


----------



## cat123456

omg!! few days and its maddd!!

momma ur babies are gourgeous! so glad thyr doing well

i cant even remember who put what!!

i had midwife today all was ok. i have thrush though and iv been using the external cream to no affect at all this is really tmi but i reaaly need some advice: my vulva is reaaally swollen and on th left inside lip theres a lump im kinda freaking out im going to speak to my gp tomoz but its just worrying me and im soooo itchy!!!! 
got the pessary to put in tonight how far do i need to put it in?? sighhh.. good news though iv scrubbed th whole house today!! feelin huge and heavy but 37 weeks friday nearly there :) xx


----------



## wantb502

I've been worried about breast feeding too. Seems like everyone I know has had a problem with latch and low milk supply. My friend had so much of a problem and was so depressed about it. I hoping I'm like my mom and can feed a village. The key I think is trial and error and asking and getting help when you need it. There are experts to help!!

As for nipple cream, lanolin is good... But what is best is breast milk! That and making sure the latch is good. Bad latch=sore nipples.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I scanned through some of the replies, I'll respond tomorrow at work lol. But here's my 37 week bump. It doesn't look or feel lower to me but I find it strange that the dr said he's low. You'll have to excuse the shirt. I refuse to buy new clothes this late so my stomach hangs out the bottom lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bb1

My Goodness ladies. So many replys.

Had my Drs appointment yesterday and I am being induces on the 30th Oct because I live so far from the hospital they want to make sure I dont deliver on the side of the road. BUT on the way home 3.5hrs I was getting what I thought were BH which turned out to be contractions coming every 3-4 mins lasting 45 secs to 1min each. I was worried so I stopped in at the hospital closest to home (still 1hr away- I cant go to this one as I am high risk etc) was monitored for 3 hrs and sent home because cervix was soft/closed/posterior. but they did clam down over night. I may have Irritable uterus caused by the car ride. So I am now on labor watch and I am nauseas and losing plug. Drs also told me if I go into labor they dont plan on stopping it. 
Gotta run- have plenty of work I have to finish so I dont leave work a woman down. (I am only office worker lol. teaching my Mum up as I work for the family company).

Goodluck ladies - remember to pack your bags. I finished mine today.


----------



## wantb502

Bb: holy cow! Thanks exciting!!!! Good luck and I hope you get everything together before LO arrives!


----------



## The Alchemist

Wow. I feel like I'll be the only one left. Seems like is all happening. I'm here just worried about my boy and possible section. Ugh! (really am trying to think positive)

Oh! I received my post partum belly support so that I can strap that on. It'll come in handy in case I DO end up getting a section, it'll hold incision together. If no section, it'll play its part to help shrink uterus and tummy. It's the kind that goes all the way up under your breast. I bought it on ebay for like 30 bucks.


----------



## The Alchemist

Rock - I quit buying new shirts a couple of months ago. I figured I can't go anywhere with my pelvic pain so might as well just wear whatever at home, let it hang out lol.


----------



## bb1

I am trying for VBAC this time. But most likely will end up with another section. My body doesnt like to dilate


----------



## luna_19

Co_Cowgirl said:


> Luna - what is it with me and the Kelly mom website. I have had a few people tell me to go there but I just seem to get lists that lead me to lists and I find nothing informative. Am I defective?

Yeah that's how it's laid out, I find myself starting with one subject then clicking on link after link of related things. I love information though so maybe I m just weird :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

I've been browsing the Kellymom website tonight. I didn't know about the website until you said it. So thanks! I can browse easily on it and like the links that take me different places. 

Alchemist- castor oil IS nasty, lol. gaaarooosss :rofl: I'd be scared to take it too. I bought the purple lanolin from Lanisoh as well. I do have the more expensive ones from Earth Mama on my registry should anyone want to buy this momma a present (it's the only thing I put on there for me). Let me know how the other exercise works for you. Sorry you got a headache from the other one. I wouldn't have even attempted that one. My center of balance is so off. I hope your chiropractor can adjust you to the point you get some pain relief as well. 

Cowgirl- I didn't watch it! I forgot about it until you just said something and it isn't on demand!!! How infuriating that I forgot. Did I miss American Horror story too? Omg, I am so mad at myself. ](*,)

bb1- Sounds like things are moving a long for you. Wow! October 30. That is so soon. You might be right behind Missjenn. How exciting. I'm determined to keep my little boy in. I'm just going to keep my legs tightly closed if he tries to get out :rofl: :rofl: My bags are officially packed. We stopped at walmart tonight and I picked up the last thing I wanted to get for the bag. I am, however, still waiting on a package I ordered from Target last week. It has a nursing nightshirt. I'd like to take that too, but it isn't NEEDED. We got OH's bag packed yesterday, so that's done. It's a relief. 

We went to pay part of the layaway tonight and OH said we should be able to get it out next paycheck. I am so excited. 

The following is a huge rant about my MIL-Readers beware-

MIL had a small freak out on me today. I posted a comment to a friend on facebook that I had to wait for the floors to get done before I could finish with baby's stuff in my room and I didn't know how long it would take them to get it done. She read that, took it the wrong way, and let me have it. Then blamed us for some stuff that hasn't gotten done in the house saying how we haven't gone through all the boxes in the garage and just have stuff everywhere. 

First of all, all of our stuff in the garage HAS been gone through, is separated, and is ready to go in the baby's room or to be sold at the garage sale they said they would be doing (and now apparently are not doing first I've heard of it tonight). So we have been waiting on the garage sale to sell our stuff. She said, "well you guys can do a garage sale yourselves, you don't need us to do it." I was thinking, "But you guys wanted to do the garage sale with us and we've just been waiting for the dates you've laid out for us and have changed three times to sell our stuff, then a lot of our stuff and your stuff would be gone" I just wanted to face palm in front of her. The logic was all sorts of messed up.

She kept saying that there isn't enough time to do all this and my OH said in the car that they have plenty of time, they just don't do it. I think it is just overwhelming to them that they started so many projects and it's just too much to take on at once. But if they would start with one room, finish it, then move on to the next room, then move on, they would get it done. Right now they are doing a little in one room, a little in another, and a little in another and things are just getting moved around and it's just frustrating her more. I don't get it. And she said that now she has to worry about the pressure of baby coming and I told them 15 weeks ago that we were pregnant. I'm not sure how any of this falls on us, but it was like she was placing blame and kept conceding that it , 'isn't any one person's fault' but then kept saying , 'you guys, you, OH's name," and it sure seemed like it was being placed on us. 

I don't know how myself or OH is supposed to go through their things and get rid of them and OH asks all the time if he can help and he gets told no. OH has done a ton by digging up the yard so FIL doesn't have to, laid mulch and cleared the patio so that things could be placed out there so that they could make room in the house, etc, etc,etc...I'm just frustrated and kind of mad. We don't have anything in the house except our room. We put our computer in the computer room since the baby's room is still not cleared out. Now that a monitor and computer is in the front bedroom it apparently is a TON of our stuff cluttering that room and now it makes it harder to move stuff?? It isn't even in the way. Oh and I have a bunch of stuff in the baby's room now too apparently (I just have my birth ball that we cleaned) and they put my birth ball in the dirty garage!!! Seriously, how was that in the way in the corner of my baby's room? It doesn't stop the clearing of the room if they ever get to it. I just sat there and let her talk at me for the most part. 

I am not waiting for the floors to be put in anymore. I am just going to put my bassinet in my room because my baby needs a place to sleep. I'll just move anything we have here into storage even though we were supposed to do a garage sale and apparently it's our fault we won't be doing one (even though all our stuff is ready for it). And make sure nothing of ours is in any other part of the house. Ugh! 

Our stuff in the garage would be cleared if we had access to the baby's room. It's all baby stuff and then the stuff for the garage sale. Sorry for the rant, I just need to get it out there and off my chest because it just makes me so frustrated and mad.


----------



## cat123456

o wit she sounds like a grade a twat... i dont really hav much expertise i usually speak first think later its not always the best way lmao x


----------



## whittnie117

cat123456 said:


> o wit she sounds like a grade a twat... i dont really hav much expertise i usually speak first think later its not always the best way lmao x

Usually she is the nicest person. I think the pressure and stress is just getting to her. 

But that whole conversation just pissed me off :growlmad:


----------



## wantb502

Whit: that sucks! I bet tensions are high. Living in a house with other adults is always difficult. You are right though, room by room is always the best way to manage big projects. Can you guys just donate the stuff or put it on Craig's list? That way you don't have to worry about an all day garage sale. I usually find they are more of a pain in the ass and we just bring our stuff to the thrift store and get a receipt for taxes. 

Sorry you have to deal with that. I would go ape shit if I had to live with either DH or my family!

We found out yesterday that DHs car needs a new transmission. What great timing! Ha! Now we have to look for a new car. This sucks seeing I will be getting less then half my pay with short term disability and only for 6 weeks. Ouch. Luckily we can use our home equity loan and just not pay our house off as fast. I think we are going to look at some hybrids. This was the last thing we wanted to be doing 5 weeks before our baby is due. Damnit.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

BB- GOOD LUCK!!! Im jealous you'll probably go before me too! I know I shouldnt be. Im glad your contractions stopped though. I had problems being in the car for long periods of time. I had bleeding around 28 weeks after a long car ride, so now I cant be in the car longer than an hour a day....which is about what it takes me to get to work and back. I cant believe it takes you so long to get to the hospital!!! Hopefully everything works out :hugs:

Want- That sucks about the transmission!!! Not what anyone wants to deal with, much less super pregnant! Sorry. I finally got my car in to get repaired yesterday, from the accident and am driving a rental and I meet with the lawyer tonight about my bodily injury claim. Its too much!!!! I just want to focus on my baby! Im sure you'll get everything figured out. Good luck :)

Whitt- Ugh. MIL are the worst sometimes. Ive talked about OHs mom a bit and let me just say...we lived with them for 2 and a half years before I got pregnant and she NEVER bothered me....like....EVER. We moved out right after finding out I was pregnant and sometimes I want to strangle her. She pops over unannounced, constantly bothers me about if Im in labor...UGH, just thinking about it makes me irritated. I just keep reminding myself that shes excited and everyone handles things differently. Im sorry that was stressful for you, especially because youre already worried about having the baby early. And I wish I had some advice...but I dont deal with OHs mom very well, soooooo...Ill just give you a hug instead :hugs:

Alchemist- have you used the belly support before? Did you like it? Its supposed to help pp too? I dont have a lot of extra money now, but...I literally cannot sleep my bump hurts to much. Im desperate. 

What is this kellymom website everyone is talking about...I feel out of the loop lol.

AFM- I slept half decent last night, but I was EXHAUSTED! OH and I :sex: so I dont know if that helped, lol. But I might try again tonight, because I cannot sleep worth a crap. 
Ive had some very mild swelling starting the last week or so, which I count myself very lucky about. But yesterday I woke up swollen (luckly had a dr appt and he didnt seem worried) and it just got worse. My ankles were HUGE by the time I went to bed and STILL swollen a bit this morning. Not fun. Im drinking as much water as possible (which comes out to about a gallon and a half) so Im not sure what else to do, but the swelling is pretty uncomfortable. Cmon baby! Time to come out :) I have a sneaky feeling hes not listening.


OOOOOOH!!!! OH and I watched The Happiest Baby on the Block yesterday....anyone heard of it. It was very useful and informative!!


----------



## missjenn

Want - my hubbies car went two weeks ago....we had to go out and get another one too...we end up getting a 2008 ford escape so we have more room with the baby and a 6 year old...but not an expense we needed. I also have bathroom renos being done now (mold issue for frig sakes) and we didnt need that either....but it was originally a one day project and has turned into a 3 day one...so no shower usage for 3 days....at least our neighbors are our best friends and we can use theirs.

Oh MIL stuff....lol...painful! Almost all of my girlfriends bunt heads with their mil and one of them almost had their marriage end because of how bad that mil relationship was!

My dr told me to put breast milk on nipples after feeding too...I thought that would make them crusty but I guess not?

Wow, a 3 hour drive to the hospital, that is crazy! Especially if labor comes on fast! I am glad thay my hospital is 10 minutes from our place. Hopefully contractions dont kick back in again.

The whole castro oil thing even makes me want to vomit thinking about it....yuck!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - you missed American Horror Story! It was a good ep. Jessica Lang (the main witch) is such a great actress, I swear she acts like a realy witch lol. Oh yeah...I understand about the mil thing. I mean...I lived with my in laws for 3 years before we moved out, which was only this year! How the hell did I take it living there??? THey're good people, but it's the privacy issue and also the cultural clash. They're old school Russian. 

Rockin - girl, I dunno how your vagina can take anything in there. My vagina and pelvic hurts to even THINK about sex LOL. but good for you though, it is healthy to have sex. All that semen will help the cervix. My OH said to me, jokingly, that the closest action he gets from me is accidently wiping his face with my towel that I use to wipe my vagina LMAO!!! I about choked up laughing when he said that. Oh yeah...the belly support I got is only used for pp. Doesn't matter if you had section or not. It's to be used pp. And the kellymom site, which I was reading while pregnant with dd, is a VERY informative site about breastfeeding. Really lots of infos to catch on. I gotta re-read it again - I forget. OH YEAH! I have the Happiest baby on the block - great stuff! I used the method on dd and it does work (for mine......i'd like to say not all methods work for ALL babies). I was wonderful. I never needed to go all through 5 steps. My dd slept fine being swaddled and with white noise + the shhhh sound you do to get them to stop crying. He's a great ped.

Missjenn - breastmilk is great for so many things. It doesnt get crusty at all when you put some on your nipples. I used it on my nipples and lanolin over on top because my nipples were sore and red as dd took forever to get a good latch. 

ASF - I had a good night of sleep. FINALLY. It wasn't achy getting out or back into bed like usual. Now I am home alone. OH and dd went out together to get his car checked. So we're getting things done with our car too hehe. 

Cat - I forgot to mention that yesterday, I woke up to my vulva being red and swollen too and was sooooo sore and itchy and I couldnt walk straight at all because of it. It's all better today. I just wore a dress and no underwear. Air heals the skin there and at night I put some sort of barrier cream (I used my dd's diaper rash cream!) so that urine + sweat wont further irritate it during the night. it is all good now. Hopefuully, yours is too.


----------



## whittnie117

Thanks ladies for the support about MIL. It is really frustrating to have that stress on top of all the stress and worry I have about my little one. It's really hard living here with such limited space. We are in a 1 floor, 1250 square foot house and part of that space is the front bedroom and the baby's room. So, not a lot of shared space to live in. They are usually in the living room watching TV and rarely in their own room, and ALWAYS up in my business everytime I go to the kitchen to make something to eat. So I just usually stay in my room anyhow and try not to come out much. I'm used to being a hermit anyways. We have to stay because we have to pay their mortgage. OH and I talked briefly about moving out when I got pregnant, but we decided that it wouldn't be the best idea for any of us. They would lose their house. The house goes to us once his parents pass. Not a pleasant thought at all, but what we've been told. OH has put a lot of money into this house. 

Want- it sucks that you have to get a new car! The one thing I can suggest is to make sure that you'll be able to get baby in and out easy. OMGosh, we had bought a new car a year before we got pregnant and it is SOOOOO low to the ground, it's going to suck big time to get the carseat in and out of it. Hindsight sucks. With that being said, I hope you can find a car easily and quickly that works for you guys!

Rockin- Just like Alchemist, I couldn't imagine having anything inserted into my vagina! Not that I could anyways even if I wanted to. Good for you on the sex. Get as much as you can. Enjoy it =P Out of all the sucky pregnancy issues I've had, swollen ankles is not one. Yet. I have slightly swollen fingers and when I wake up my face and lips are swollen, and both go down a few hours after waking up. But other than that no swolleness. Also, I don't think any of our babies are listening :rofl: Though, my baby is still in there, so MAYBE!

Missjenn- Sounds hectic too! A new car and a bathroom reno=not fun for you or your checkbook. 
I hope my marriage doesn't end because of in laws. I'd be pissed. 
I've also heard that breastmilk is good for healing the nipples and to apply it every time after breastfeeding, but I am still breaking out my cream.

Alchemist- Ugh! I am so pissed I missed American Horror Story. I was looking forward to it. And I even thought to myself, "what am I missing?" when thinking of what shows to watch. My in-laws are good people too. It's really just the privacy issue and I don't like talking every time I come out of my room. I get asked questions and I'm like. No talky talky, I just want to be left alone. LOL, like just as I was typing that, she knocked on my door, came in the room and brought me a package, and started remarking about how much more space we have because we moved the desk...Okay, well...thanks for the package, now leave me alone. I'm still mad about last night, lol. 

I got a good night's sleep too. How strange that some of us did. I didn't get to sleep until 4 am, but once I did, I slept like a rock and I didn't get up to use the restroom once. I woke up with my bladder hurting, but worth it for the uninterrupted sleep. OH talked to me last night about looking into a different hospital that is about 30 minutes away. He really, really didn't like two of the nurses I had when i went to labor and delivery and he wants to have the option for me to use a bath if I want, which the other hospital has. He also was talking about how much bigger the other rooms are. It's like, why deal with all that added stress? I'm already pre-registered with the one that is less than 5 minutes away from the house. :dohh: I think he just wants better care for me. Which I appreciate, but it's too much hassle at this point and the other hospital has my records for what they've done for me so far.


----------



## whittnie117

So, the nesting instinct has hit me super hard. I thought I had had it before, but this was different. I HAD To clean, had to throw stuff away. Had to clear off everything. I had to clear out several shelves and drawers for baby's things. I had to box things up and move them out. I had to do all the laundry in the house. I had to get into the newborn diapers and wipes and fill a shelf. And the clear boxes that have all our little stuff in it or our medicine box...Yea, I went through all those again and started tossing stuff. I'm a maniac today. It's even stuff we did last weekend and I went through it again and tossed more. I guess the nesting instinct is good when you have too much stuff and need to get rid of it. Ha! I felt ridiculous. 

And before any one says that I need to take it easy...I know, I know, it was just this overpowering urge to do all this. I sat for most of it. Threw stuff on the bed to go through, so I wasn't up and about doing a lot of it. But I am wiped out now. My body can't do any more, lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - I felt that urge last week. Ds's room was a mess with bags of boy clothes that sil brought over, and boxes of toys, and other baby things. It's really an urge you can't control. With my pelvic issues and all, I organized everything + put it all away myself. If I had relied on OH, I'd probably have the baby already. He's the biggest procrastinator EVER. So....yeah. Totally understand you but SHAME on you for tiring yourself! Lol...

Well ladies, please allow me to vent. I've had a thought earlier. Okay well...I don't have many friends at all. I can count 4. One has acareer and 3 kids and works weekends too sometimes, so I can't really include her; we k.i.t. On fb at least. However, it's the other 3 that got me thinking. These 3 I'd met in nursing school. One of three has 2 kids and works. One just got married. And the other is quite young so she's partying it up these days. Alrighty now. I get that everybody has their own life. But you know what? Before I moved out of in laws (fil wouldn't allow friends over), I'd be the one to go see them and hang out. Even would take my dd. I also visited the one with 2 kids, when she was pregnant and then gave birth to that 2nd baby many times. After I moved out, I told them I moved, have my own place + space now so "you guys feel free to come over whenever". I was so excited to finally have my own place and have my friends come over. But none has made a jolt to come over! Nobody bothered to even text me how I am doing in my pregnancy. It's been literally me who has been keeping in touch. Okay sure, they're busy with work and family. But you don't work 7 days! I made my efforts to see them back then. I really feel like I don't have friends at all :( This sucks. I'll see how they are after I announce the birth of my son. Let's see who would visit, especially the one whom I had visited so many times after during and after her pregnancy. If nobody cares or cherish friendship, I don't even want to speak to them ever again. Is that too much of me to say? Am I overreacting? Please be honest! I mean, I've thought about this even before I got pregnant, sigh....sorry for the rant/complaint/vent. For once, I'd like a friend who cherish the friendship even if life gets busy. It shouldn't be one sided. A simple hi hello text would be nice. Not even.


----------



## Nariah01

Rockin: I guess you and I are the only two having sex these days. lol or at least that's what it sounds like. DH and I dtd last night, as long as we don't do it more than once a day I tend not to get sore. :happydance:
As for your ankles, I had some swelling and serious pain and soreness in my hips, legs, and back. I couldn't even walk without crying out and needing to stop, it was bad. Anyways, we went to I want to say fredmeyer the other day and I got some bath salts, its made by Dr. Teals I think, you soak 2 cups or that in that bath and soak in it for about 20 minutes. I was a little skeptical but OMG it worked! I felt so good after that soak, in fact I haven't had any soreness since, granted its only been a few days, but I can walk and no swelling! It smells super strong at first but it dies down quickly. If you can take baths I high recommend it! 

Alchemist: Don't feel to bad, at least you kind of have friends! I have one friend that lives three hours away that I kind of get to talk to once in a while. Other then that I am friendless. :cry: I might have to go out back and start making friends with woodland creatures so I don't go mad being by myself all the time. :haha:

Now can any of you ladies give some advice about sleeping at night? I don't get to bed until like 2am because I CAN NOT sleep. And then once I do go to bed I can only sleep for about 2ish hours before I have to get up to roll over because of hip pain. And it goes as such for the entire time I sleep. The pain goes away once I am up and walking/not laying on my side. But at this point with how big my belly is I thought sleeping on my back is pretty much out, but right now that's the only position that isn't painful for longer periods. Any suggestions? I am assuming it has something to do with positioning and the relaxin hormone thing...?


----------



## cat123456

alchemist- your not overreacting i too only hav a very small friend pool and it really angers me that they dont bother with me so much anymore.. big hugs x

nariah- me nd my oh dtd all th time lol iv found a position that doesnt hurt we both o and i end up with period cramps after which im hoping means somethings happening :D
whit- im really glad ur oh has really taken your care into consideration thats so sweet... and as for sleeping i get the exact same pressure pain it suucks iv had it ages x

afm- I MADE ITTTT!! 37 Weeks today im so excited. i have my consultant appointment today and shes going to do a sweep if she can reach i hope all this sex is doing something!! x


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: sorry about the friend thing. Even with a huge group of friends I feel left out a lot now that I am pregnant. People don't include me in everything especially if it involves going out and drinking. I am definitely joining a new mammas group once LO arrives so i 
can hang with other new moms in the area. Only two friends of our have kids (and we hardly see them)! 

Nariah: DTD more than once a day?!? DH is lucky if he gets it once every two weeks! As for sleep, my dad gave me his sleep wedge pillow for heartburn. It is glorious! I don't really need it for heartburn but it has saved me many sleepless nights. When my hip hurts, I prop 2-3 pillow up on the wedge and practically sleep sitting up. It actually is very comfortable and helps relieve the pain. I highly recommend it. 

DH and I did some serious house work the last couple of days. Redid the iron railings outside on the porch, mulched, steam cleaned the carpets, rearranged the furniture in the living room, sewed curtains for the man cave, and redid broken screens...amount other stuff. It is great to knock all this stuff off the list! I am exhausted though... Luckily I've still been napping:)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Cat- Congrats on 37 weeks!!! It feels good doesnt it. Oooh glad youre getting to DTD as well, also nice :)

Whitt- yes yes, nesting, nesting, but STILL!!!!! Just TRY and take it easy. Youre makin me nervous! But at least you got some stuff taken care of and I know exactly what you mean, I was in super nesting mode last weekend and after I was done I was so sore. My body hated me.

Nariah- thanks for the tips on swelling. Im not overly concerned because I dont have any other symptoms of something being wrong. I just found it super strange that Ive had almost NO swelling and then BAM since Tuesday my ankles have just blown up. No face or hand swelling though so hopefully Im in the clear :) Im also having trouble sleeping. Ive started putting my body pillow under my hips and bump. That seems to be helping me, but I had to try a bunch of different positions until I found one that was comfy. I dont have hip pain, but I have muscle pain from the car accident still.

Alchemist- Im sorry your friends are being like that. Im such a hermit. Ive become SO anti-social since I got pregnant and now that Im at the end, I just want everyone to leave me alone. I dont feel like hosting anyone, I dont feel like going anywhere (working is all i can handle). But Im sure its hard to want people around and not have that option :( We cant come visit, but we're always here :hugs:


Ive never heard of breast milk on the nipples, but Im going to try it. Nothing new going on here, just...bored and super glad its Friday. Im exhausted


----------



## luna_19

I only started getting swollen ankles about a week ago. 
Omg I would be totally up for some sex but my hubby hasn't been interested in a while :( I convinced him to when I was maybe around 30 weeks but realized it was too exhausting doing all the work so have just left it up to him which means nothing. Oh well


----------



## whittnie117

Cat congrats on 37 weeks. You too luna! So many ladies reaching term! Won't be long now. Let us know how the appointment went.

Alchemist- I have one friend left. But even she hasn't made an effort to contact me. I feel so lonely with out friends. It's funny too (not funny haha), that I was involved in a huge thing with about 40 people who all claimed to be my friend and right when I got pregnant and had to quit the production, no one has even ever said hi to me. How sad. 

Nariah- I've been having trouble sleeping too. Only three hours last night and I didn't get to sleep until 4 am. I had one good night yesterday. Oh well, seems as it has passed. At least it's preparing us for what is to come, right? :dohh:

My OH is totally turned off by pregnancy, lol. Even if I could, he wouldn't. Now that I can't, at least he gets left alone about it now, lol. 

I'm taking it easy today. I am totally wiped out.


----------



## cat123456

hello ladies update on my situation all great news there had a sweep 1-2 cms dilated startd thinning medium position and soft 4/5 engaged she gave me a bishops score of 5!! i also got induction date of next thurs. she said she could feel the bag of waters around babys head how dilated do u have to be to just have your waters popped? xx


----------



## whittnie117

I think it depends Cat. I've read women getting their waters popped when not that dilated and seen it at 9 cm...So I think it's situational. It's good she can feel them. It means they might bulge and pop on their own soon. I am happy to hear things are progressing. Keep up doing what you've been doing to ripen that cervix. What is a bishop's score? I have never heard of it. 

As for me-Sigh...I over did myself yesterday. Just went to the restroom and I had more mucusy (clear) discharge mixed with almost brown blood. It's good that it is not red, or pink, but still. Sigh worthy. I thought I could have one day of doing things, but I guess not. I'll take it easy from now on. I promise. I'm annoyed at myself and my body.


----------



## cat123456

bishops score is when they add up everything eg effacement dilation station etc and they score you to see how favourable etc you are for induction xx


----------



## whittnie117

cat123456 said:


> bishops score is when they add up everything eg effacement dilation station etc and they score you to see how favourable etc you are for induction xx

Oh! That's probably why I haven't heard of it. No induction for me, probably, considering my situation, lol. 
Hopefully you progress quickly, then hopefully you caan get your migraines taken care of.


----------



## Nariah01

Man It sucks that some of you aren't still havin at least alittle bed room fun! My DH for some reason thinks pregnancy is sexy...:shrug:
Which kind of worries me, we were only planning on one maybe two kids, now me thinks hes gonna try knocking me up every chance he gets. lol

Want: It very rarely happens more then once a day, usually its four-ish times a week, sometimes everyday if I feel up to it. And then there are those random days where I feel like I need to jump his bones several times. I don't know where it comes from, never had it happen before, and then usually I regret it later when I am sore and hurting. Sigh, I just can't win.

I will try a couple more pillows and sleep positions, last night was the first night in a while where I was able to sleep fairly well. 

I gots another question though for you guys. I have to find a new midwife/OBGYN and a new hospital to deliver at since I have moved, and my plan was to pick a hospital that I liked for delivery and then choose a provider from a list of those that will deliver there, does that sound right? Or do you guys think I should pick a new provider first and then just be ok with wherever they deliver at? I am kind of stumped, a little worried because its so close to my due date.


----------



## cat123456

nariah- me and oh hav an amazing sex life do it 2-3 times a day 4-5 times a week we use toys etc now aswell its been great lol x


----------



## whittnie117

I would look up a physician, then go to the hospital's website that you want to deliver at and see if they have permissions. If they do, call them and ask if they actually deliver at the hospital you want. Just because they have permissions there, doesn't mean that is their hospital of choice. Most hospital websites show what doctors have permissions. Alternatively, there are websites that will show a doctor's rating and what hospitals they have permissions at. I know you have to choose quickly, but it shouldn't take more than an afternoon to do that research. 

I chose my doctor first and made sure she had permissions at the hospital I wanted to go to before ever calling her.

Edit: And the reason I'd look at the hospital first is that if you choose a doctor that is in a group, most likely you will not have your doctor deliver you. I found that out the hard way. If I ever get pregnant again, I'm totally finding a different doctor that is private practice or only has one other person working with them rather than a group. I've seen three different doctors because it's who ever is on call from the group gets you. That way, at least you have a hospital you trust to go to. One that has a good nicu unit and has a good reputation for labor and delivery (ratings are online usually).


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> I would look up a physician, then go to the hospital's website that you want to deliver at and see if they have permissions. If they do, call them and ask if they actually deliver at the hospital you want. Just because they have permissions there, doesn't mean that is their hospital of choice. Most hospital websites show what doctors have permissions. Alternatively, there are websites that will show a doctor's rating and what hospitals they have permissions at. I know you have to choose quickly, but it shouldn't take more than an afternoon to do that research.
> 
> I chose my doctor first and made sure she had permissions at the hospital I wanted to go to before ever calling her.
> 
> Edit: And the reason I'd look at the hospital first is that if you choose a doctor that is in a group, most likely you will not have your doctor deliver you. I found that out the hard way. If I ever get pregnant again, I'm totally finding a different doctor that is private practice or only has one other person working with them rather than a group. I've seen three different doctors because it's who ever is on call from the group gets you. That way, at least you have a hospital you trust to go to. One that has a good nicu unit and has a good reputation for labor and delivery (ratings are online usually).

Some good points! That helps a lot thank you.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies. Quick question. The swelling in my feet and ankles isn't getting any better. Without any other risk factors (protein in urine, high BP) do you think the dr would suggest bed rest? I'm due in about 17 days but I can't really afford to not work as long as possible. Physically I feel fine but the swelling is terrible. I'm now waking up swollen. Ugh I don't know what to think. But OH didn't help much this morning when he told me we can't do without my paycheck the next two weeks. 

I asked him what the difference was between not working from bed rest or not working from the baby coming and he said 'we can't help if the baby comes' .....I can't help bed rest either. He doesn't see it like that. We had a small disagreement about it but I'd like everyone's opinion because my next appt is Tuesday night and after working all day my feet are going to be as big as houses do I'm concerned about what he'll say. Thanks!


----------



## luna_19

Swelling at this point is really normal. My ankles are pretty swollen after my 4 hour shifts and are always at least a little swollen now.


----------



## whittnie117

I have a little more than 2 weeks to get to your point. As far as I know, swelling is really normal and there isn't much you can do about it besides putting your feet up and wearing those pregnancy compression tights/stalkings. Unfortunately, it's just another one of those lovely side effects of pregnancy. My doctor told me that if it weren't for the chubby little baby at the end of all of this, no one would ever subject themselves to pregnancy :haha: I hope you can get some relief. Also, your OH has the wrong idea. If you DO need bed rest, you need bed rest. Nothing you can do about it and he shouldn't be pressuring you to keep working if it is really taking a toll on you. Right now it should be about getting your body ready for impending labor and taking care of yourself. You're going to need your strength after the baby arrives. That's just my opinion. Thankfully, I wasn't working when I got pregnant, so we already got used to a limited income. Now that I can't do barely anything, my OH is very understanding and does just about everything for us.


----------



## missjenn

Alchemist - I forgot to respond to one of your posts that I meant too. Someone once gave me some pretty good advice...you don't know who your true friends are until you are getting married, are pregnant or have kids! And this is so bang on!

Sex 2-3 times a day....omg...even in new relationships it's like once a day...wow...that is nuts and definitely not happening here, ha! 

Rockin - hmmmmm.....my husband is all about how I am feeling and not about the money situation...their role during this 10 month journey is to support, help us be comfortable and make sure we are doing okay emotionally. This is the most important time in your life so if you are swelling that badly I would say bed rest it up! When the baby arrives you will not have the chance and you really need to take care of yourself now!

2 cm dilated after the sweep? That's great, if I don't go into labor by Monday night then I am having a membrane sweep done Tuesday morning. Is it painful?


----------



## wantb502

Rockin: i would definitely talk definitely talk to your doctor to see what they suggest. I bet your hubby is very worried about the finances. Its understandable (though not right) because he's probably most worried about not being able to support the three of you. Men are much different when it comes to pregnancy, they are not experiencing it first hand and this is what they may choose to focus on. Sorry your swelling is so bad:(

I did absolutely NOTHING today. We woke up, showered, went to brunch, came home and I napped for 2 hours and then met some friends for dinner and drinks! I expended 0 calories today! It was great! Tomorrow, I need to walk!


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks everyone for the positive encouragements and comments about my friends - or lack thereof. This past Thursday and Friday was reserved as a maybe-hangout day/night with the friend who has kids+work. I had told her a few days ago to let me know if she has time to see me/go for dinner/hang out a bit. She never called, facebooked, or text me at all. Then I see on my newsfeed that she had gone out for drinks with her coworker buddy on Friday, must've been her friend's bday. I am so sad.....but it seems you ladies are right, your friends disappear on you after you either get married, pregnant, have kids. I just thought this one with kids would understand as I was her only friend who visited her a lot. Sigh...oh well...

@Rockin - for the swelling, since it seems like a normal occurence around this time, and you can't get off work because of the swelling, I'd invest in the support stockings. They have those at drugstores. Also, adding epsom salt in the bath helps with swelling also. Sorry you're having it. The joys of pregnancy, ugh...

ASF - I have been a busy bee this weekend. Well, today. Yesterday, I slept all morning. Then just became a couch potato all afternoon. But after putting lo to sleep, I started exercising. Oh! I also went to see a chiropractor. She did the webster technique on me - boy, it was a loud crack. Plus, got a pregnancy massage. So Friday was a very relaxing, me-time day. OH watched dd all day. Then after dd slept, he and I watched Pacific Rim, great sci-fi movie! ----- And then today, dd woke me up earlier than usual. I started my morning off cleaning the kitchen floor and then went off to scrub the toilet and then sink. OH slept in, it was his work night and he had a bad night - he'd been having diahrrea so that drained him. Made him drink coconut water to rehydrate. He's all well. So...so far, it's been two great days. Since seeing the chiro, I haven't had bad pelvic pain. 

I still feel baby boy is breech. A warm hard lump to the right of my navel and many kicks around my groin area. My next appointment is on Nov the 1st, I'll be 36 weeks and if baby isn't heads down, I'm gonna agree to allow OB to do the ECV. In the meantime, I will be doing exercises to help him turn.


----------



## cat123456

alchemist- im glad your feeling a bit better!! wish i could afford a massage x

afm- i think iv caught the nesting bug! i spruced th whooole house yesterday and aching like anything today! im trying to fill my days again until thurs and i know when i ring they will say no beds so im gunna make a stand by plan for thurs. i hate this hospital lol x


----------



## whittnie117

Alchemist-Glad you're feeling better. Sounds like since you're feeling better you got to do some things. 

Cat-Thursday, you'd be induced right? Sounds like your body knows the baby is going to be here soon. 

Want-Isn't it so great to take a day off and do nothing? Nothing seems like work to me now, lol. 

I made the mistake of eating jalepeno chips tonight. Its one of my favorites, but oh the heartburn. Dumb decision.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - I need a jalapeno chips-eating partner! I love those, better the kettle chips. I like the sea salt and crushed peppers too. I wish I had some but only have mini cheesecake so I devoured that an hour ago...and then realized I was eating too late at night and close to bed time...so now I'm sitting in bed burping and waiting fir it to digest. 

Not sure what I have planned for Sunday. Probably will be lazy. But I do want to go costume shopping with +for dd. I'll see how I will feel once I wake up Sunday morning. Oh yeah....I found out a grocery store here has delivery. Think I'm going take advantage of that method while I'm home and the month after I have baby. It'll be my personally choice to stay in for a month. Usually, women in my culture customarily stay in for like 3 months I think? I'm not sure. But I'm not old school though lol.


----------



## wantb502

It was wondeful doing nothing! I sure am going I miss it when I have to go back to work tomorrow! I slept 10 hours last night.... I like this whole not workig thing;) 

Today I have to get moving... I need to do laundry and I think we are going pumpkin picking. May even get some bump pictures taken by our friend at the pumpkin patch. My cousin was going to do it around my baby shower, but her flight was cancelled. Hopefully these will turn out good.


----------



## whittnie117

Oh how fun want! I keep forgetting Halloween is so soon. My focus had been elsewhere. I usually carve a pumpkin for fun. Enjoy your day. I hope your pictures turn out well.

Alchemist- My favorite jalapeno chips are the Kettle Brand ones. Sooooo good. Every bag is different though, some are sweeter, some are spicier, some are thicker, some are thinner. It is all very odd, but I love them anyhow. Cheesecake sounds good, but I have been all over pumpkin pie. OMG! I love pumpkin pie so much. 

Costume shopping should be fun. I can't wait to dress my little boy in a costume next year. I have no doubts that my OH will try to make him dress as Tigger every year. He loves tigger, but I have my eye on a monkey costume that I'll buy when stuff goes on sale. 

As for staying home. I'll be staying home for 6 weeks, minus Christmas day. I made everyone get their whooping cough and flu shots already and the stragglers will get them on the 28th. 

Today is going to be another lazy day for me as well. I still am passing mucusy brown discharge (TMI sorry) and I want it to stop. OH is having his best friend come over and help him move all the 'keep' stuff to our storage and bringing all the 'sell' stuff from storage to the house so we can do a garage sale. He is so weird when he is around his best friend. THey've been friends since they were just little kids and both are in their 40s now. They still act like kids together. So I will be dealing with that all evening I guess.


----------



## wantb502

Ohh pumpkin pie sounds good! Now I may have to get some!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh lord! How could I forget?! I love me some pumpkin pie too! AND sweet potato pie. I think I may need to go and get me one too. I could make one but I don't think I'll have the patience. Would rather just buy, take home, and devour it. Mmmm....Whittnie, you done it to me again! First the chips. Now the pie! 

So asf, I didn't end up going ANYwhere today. OH came home from work, took his scrubs off, and drive dd to his parents. I had woken up with awful pubic pain and my upper inner thighs hurt. Dammit, what am I I gonna do once I'm at term? 

Anyway, so I've been trying to read up on csection and pp care. I've been focusing on natural/vaginal birth but never gave csection a chance. I thought since it is looking like I may be heading that route, I need to. I was thinking too...that maybe how your placenta is and the alignment of the pelvis makes a difference and affects position of the baby. I noticed my boy is not just breech. He changes from breech to breech oblique or transverse and is posterior all this time. I'm doing all I can to assist him though. But I've come to accept that if a section is going to happen, then it'll happen. Can't always have what you want,, right?


----------



## whittnie117

It's hard to find pumpkin pies at the stores right now. The ones they have are disgusting. I like Sara Lee's though and they make sweet potato pie. I found them both at a super walmart for 3 dollars a piece. Yummy and cheap. I am so sorry to make you want the good foods! That is what this pregnancy has basically revolved around, food. Most of my emotional outbursts are because of food :haha:

I am sorry that you woke up in pain again. Ugh, pelvic pain sucks bad. As for the c-section I have looked up the options as well. I keep fearing that he is going to go transverse again right before labor or something. But I also know that I will not be given pitocin. If my water breaks and the risk of infection is too great, then I will opt for a c-section before they administer pitocin. I will have them do a membrane sweep, prostaglandin gels, or more natural induction methods first before I opt for the c-section though. I just do not believe in pitocin use. That is just my thing. 

It also sounds like you need to visit the chiropractor a few times. Do you get covered for it on your insurance? I'd use whatever you could in that case. Maybe twice a week or something. It could give you relief for a day or two and as you get more adjustments it could help with everything. I heard that chiropractic care is good for labor induction and helping baby get ready too? I don't know how true that is tough.


----------



## missjenn

mmmm....pumpkin pie!!!!!!!!!

Want - I WOULD DO ANYTHING TO BE ABLE TO SLEEP FOR 10 HOURS....EVEN 8...OR 6!


----------



## Nariah01

haha now everyone wants pumpkin pie, that's too funny. I had that bug two weeks ago, since then I have at least half a pie in my fridge at all times for emergency use! :haha:

I got about ten-ish hours of sleep last night, or I should say this morning since I didn't go to bed until like 2am. Then I didn't wake up until about 12, it was sad, I don't think I have slept in that late for a long time. :blush:

But then after that, I did about half the laundry, washed some dishes, went with DH to pick up a load of hay for the horses, went to the feed store and bought fencing, and then did some grocery shopping.  And then tomorrow I am going to finish the laundry, go see the horses at the barn, make some bread, and try to finish some of the unpacking from when we moved. I got so frustrated today at the feed store and with the hay because I am used to being able to help but I can't. My DH won't even let me bend over to pick certain things up because hes worried about me hurting myself.

And we are also going to look at tractors tomorrow too! And hopefully I will finally find a frickin' doctor to delivery this little man. And maybe pick up some ducks.....


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - unfortunately, nope. My insurance doesn't cover chiro care so I paid out of pocket, 50 bucks/session. I already made another appointment for next Saturday. But dunno if I will go because of the money. I may just save the chiro care until after baby is born. Idk....we'll see....I've already mentally accepted that if it ends as a section, then so be it. Afterall,, it's baby I want and need to be out lol. Ugh....can't wait to hold my boy. I can't wait for that bond from breastfeeding. Hopefully, this time around, I won't get baby blues. 

So OH is looking into an exercise bike for me i told him i want one and that can be early xmas/bday gift. I have cardio plans in mind. Plus, he says he can use it too...he's gained 20 lb during my pregnancy (lol). I also want a juicer, I wanna get into juicing for health but....that's $ we can't spend on. 

Let's see...i think I well go to Ross or Marshalls tomorrow to buy newborn onesies. I have NONE at all and I need some for winter. So...things to do tomorrow. Maybe even take dd to the park. If I'm not too sore.


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah- It sounds like you have been really busy and will continue to be busy. Don't forget to put your feet up sometime. I found it funny that you were going to pick up ducks...like that was a casual statement. 

Alchemist- That sucks that you can't go to the chiropractor due to money. I am in the same exact boat. I owe 80 right now, and it's 40 a session. If I had the 80 I'd do it. Oh well. Also, if you can't find anything at Ross check walmart...Sometimes in the clearance rack section they'll have a couple onsie sets on sale. Otherwise they have this
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Gerber-Newborn-Baby-4-Pack-Short-Sleeve-Onesies/19514127 
Not the best price, but since we need them soon, it'll do. 
And target has 5 packs for 9.99
I'll keep an eye out tomorrow when I go deal shopping. I do that every morning (afternoon). 

Baby boy has been making some really painful and uncomfortable movements today. It's...not nice.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi all, 

Alchemist - I feel for you with the friends situation. I think unfortunately that some people don't want to give and take in a friendship. So they will take your support and help when they need it but can't seem to give any back when you need it. 
I have just fallen out with one if my best friends for the same reason. We have spent 6 years now helping with their kids, taking them out places, babysitting etc and doing everything on their schedule. Now we have a toddler and a baby on the way they have basically ditched us as we can't be as flexible and they have no interest in the pregnancy etc. 
you do learn who your friends are when you have kids! 
I think we need to accept that if they can't be supportive when we need it them we're better off without them! 

Whit - please take it easy. I know it must be hard as there is so much to do, but as long as baby has somewhere to sleep nothing else really matters. Xx

Missjenn - so you could be getting a sweep tomorrow!! Eek!! So exciting!! 

Rockin - I wouldn't be too worried about the swelling. I had it really bad with DD and I had high blood pressure but it was fine. I think at this stage of pregnancy most people will get some swelling as there is just so much pressure on your body. Just try and sit with your feet elevated in the evenings etc. 

Afm - 38 weeks today! Yikes! 
It's my daughters 2nd birthday tomorrow!! I can hardly believe it.
We had a party for her yesterday so I was on my feet all weekend preparing for that. It went really well and she had a lot of fun. But I am exhausted now! Lol! 

Is everyone on here on Facebook? 
I was thinking if we all were we could maybe set up a private group on there which we all join. As it might be easier to share pictures of the babies etc after they are born. 

I hope you ladies all had a good weekend. I can't believe we are all getting so close to our due dates!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Bernie- Id be up for a facebook group for sure, I love you ladies :)

Want- you are exactly right about my OH. He wasnt trying to be mean, hes just stressed. Where Im stressed about giving birth and getting the house ready, he's worried about finances more. Its not that hes insensitive....hes just a man lol

Not much to report here. I kept my feet up for most of Saturday and didnt have any swelling Sunday, so thats good. Im at work this morning, we'll see how they are tonight I guess. I dont wan to stop walking after work, as Ive ready its supposed to help with labor. Does anyone know is it bad to walk if youre swollen?

On a completely different note, since I have such a terrible job my insurance coverage stops once I quit working. We thought we could afford coverage for a few months until I started working again, but turns out we cant, so Ive been spending so much time trying to figure out how to get LO coverage. I cant get any answers or call backs and Im so fed up, I just want to give up. The last thing we need is to give birth without insurance. I dont know what else to do....I just dont.

Sorry for the rant ladies, Im just exhausted physically, emotionally and mentally....just done. :(


----------



## missjenn

Rockin - my insurance stopped as soon as I stopped working too but they give us the option to pay the full premium to keep the insurance while I am on leave. Do you guys get that option too? I know it works quite a bit different here in Canada...my insurance while working is 18.00 bi weekly and while on leave I am paying 37.00 bi weekly to keep it going. Does your hubby have a plan that you and the baby can go under?

I am getting the sweep tomorrow for sure....kinda nervous...hope labor starts a few hours later. It did for my sister and a couple of friends that had it done.

Bernie - I bet you still go before me even with my sweep....but god I hope not :) I bet you had a crazy day with the birthday party!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - oh thanks! I completely forgot about Walmart actually. The closest one is a 30 minutes drive up north. But Target is only 10 minutes away. But I'm gonna check out ross/marshalls first.

Berniegroves - you're absolutely right. I madre a thread about my friends situation in the girly sanctuary section, and one girl said marriage/pregnancy/kids are one of the tests in friendship, and that is so true! ...anyway, happy birthday to your dd. Glad she had fun. 

Rockin - It is never a good thing to be walking while swollen but these days, what can you do when we live in a society where we work for most of days. That is why I suggested the support stockings. You can wear that sitting or standing. Otherwise, I dunno what else may help, can't think, I just woke up lol. Hope itgets better though. It should drain right after baby comes. And I'm not too sure about your insurance situation. Why did it end like that? Funny how these insurance companies do not notify on time! 

Missjenn - hope that sweep gets things started for you! I heard it can by the next day or a few days after. Hang in there! At least you are THERE!

Oh yes...I have Facebook. That's agood idea on the private group!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

MissJenn- Im so jealous of Canadian healthcare, or at least the cost of it. Right now I pay $80 a week for ins. thats about $320 a month, of which my employer covers $100. So full price, right now, it is $420. I do get offered continuation for up to a year at full price (which starting Nov 1 is $720 a month for me and baby). I knew that my plan renewed on the 1st, but I was NOT expecting it to go up so much and adding the baby is an extra $200. We just cannot afford that. OH does have healthcare, but hes in a similar cost situation, although it would be a bit cheaper than mine. If the state continuation does not come through in time (FX it does) then we'll pay out of pocket for the 1st month so that we dont have to change drs or hospitals for delivery. After that...Im not sure what we'll do, but we'll have to figure it out quickly. Its incredibly stressful :(

Try not to be nervous about your sweep. Its exciting! Hopefully your LO will come soon after :) Ive heard theyre uncomfortable....buuut, so is having a baby. lol Theyve got to come out sometime and at this point Im hopin sooner than later. GL keep us posted. Im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - us the change has anything to do with Obamacare? I don't know any other insurance that has a relatively low insurance. I was under Aetna and was paying 200 a month. But that was years ago. OH's insurance covers us and new baby. Prenatal and maternity care + hospital stay is 100% covered by his health care but that is because he works for the hospital which is also the insurance company. I hope something works out for you though.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

I dont think it has to do with ObamaCare. I do this it has to do with my shitty company and the fact that we only have 5 employees so insurance cost is higher. I would sign up for the new Obamacare program if coverage started sooner, but it doesnt go into effect until Jan 1st and that's just too late. I'm really hoping my LO stays in for a bit longer and I can get some of this figured out. Normally when something is this difficult I just procrastinate....but I think Ive discovered my 'Mom Mode' I just need to get this done!!!!


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - what a nightmare! I really hope you get your insurance sorted soon. I have no idea about insurance so can't give any advice I'm afraid. I can't begin to imagine how stressful it must be trying to get it sorted. 

Jenn - fingers crossed your sweep works for you. I don't think I'll go for a while yet, I think you'll definetly be next  

Regarding a group on Facebook I've looked and you need to add members to set one up. If anyone is interested I'm happy to do it. On Facebook I'm Emma Groves (from UK) and my profile picture is of my daughter. If someone adds me then I can set up the group and send everyone the link for it.


----------



## The Alchemist

I'll add you. You'll see my request, a pic of me and daughter.


----------



## The Alchemist

Ummm...there are several emma groves with a pic of baby girl....don't want to send request to the wrong Emma Groves lol. How about you click on my Facebook link down below, corner of my signature area?


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Oh man I am not going to remember to cover everything I wanted to respond to! Okay here is a go.

Alchemist - I am glad to hear you liked Pacific Rim! I want to rent that so bad! I am saving it for the next few weekends!! I was out shopping with my mother on Saturday and she was asking about Thanksgiving and I told her I am not making any promises about us showing up anywhere. She read me the riot act saying she was up on her feet and back to work just a week after she got out of the hospital with my sister. That women in our family don't take it easy and have meals cooked for us. That we get "right back on the horse" so to speak. I am sure I will feel that way when it comes to the time but I was crabby that she felt like I had to be up and back on it right away. 

Naraiah - I know you have a ton to get done with the move and all your animals! Don't forget to make sure to take care of yourself! As another horse person I know I tend to put the animals needs before my own. Just make sure your getting rest too.

Rockin - I am sorry your stressed about finances and insurance! My husband and I got into it a little yesterday because I was really sore and crabby and he just wanted me to sit down. I just wanted to get a few things done! Because if I don't do them WHO IS!! I had to call him this morning and apologize because I am in less pain this morning and felt like I was a really big B Word yesterday. It is a weird time for all of us (OH's included).

I am not craving pumpkin pie. . . but I am hungry when is lunch??


----------



## The Alchemist

Cowgirl - sounds like you come from a strong set of women, eh?! But you know...if you need to take it easy, do it. Rest first, boost up that energy, then you can join the party. And yes, Pacific Rim was great. Think you'll like it once you get to see it. I enjoyed the movie and snacking on some wings! 

Lunch? It's already lunch time here. I craved pizza so I'm eating it atm lol


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I guess I just hate being told I am or am not going to be able to do things. Either way don't tell me what I have to do! It makes me want to buck whatever your saying just because you tell me.


----------



## missjenn

OMG! 720.00 a month is just absolutely insane!!!!!!!!!! There is no way we could ever afford that! :-( Sorry you have to deal with that situation, xo


----------



## Nariah01

Aright I am freaking out here, why has this website changed!! Or is it only on my computer? Everything is different and its seriously blowing my mind. Man I hate change! :nope:

That being said, on the insurance deal, I don't know exactly what we pay, I am pretty sure its no more then about 200 a month or so, might be less, its through Aetna, which my DH gets through his work with the city. Its awesome we have litteraly never paid any kind of copay, it covers practically everything, and we can add the baby at no cost! If he didn't work for the city we would probably be screwed. Because the cost of one ultrasound alone was I think 850 without insurance, of that we paid, like $60. So I can't really complain.

Cowgirl: I know I need to rest, and trust me today kind ruined my plans, I slept so much I was just dead tired so I kind of am taking this day easy. I probably won't get practically anything done, but I have to try. Like you I hate it when someone tells me what I will or will not be doing. And yes I do tend to put the horses first, but I kind of have to right now. They are boarded about three hours away because its where we were before the move, and they have to leave by the 1st, and right now we have no fencing set up for them. Eeek! Not to mention my DH horse has been losing weight left and right at the boarded place, she looks terrible, and since its so far away I only see them like twice a week. But we got some electric fencing and hay, so we should be able to get a temporary paddock up in a week or so. Man the things we do for horses, they are almost as bad as kids. lol:dohh:


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: I do think baby position has a lot to do with the placenta position. I found out that the hardish lump on the front of my uterus on the left is my placenta. I had no clue that I had an anterior placenta because I have been able to feel LO so well. But that explains maybe why it took so long for him to turn from transverse. It scares me eevryday that he is going to move back transverse and I will end up with a C-section. I have done a ton of reading about it and have decided that whateevr is best for him is good for me though I would really really like to avoid a major surgery. 

I am so sorry your insurance doesn't cover anything for chiropactor care, that sucks because I do feel like it helps. You still have time to get that little guy to move. Check out the "Miles Curcuit" too. 

Jenn- I LOVE sleeping. I belive it is my favorite past time...I could nap anywhere at anytime. I should be a professional sleeper. Unfortunately, I don't usually get the chance to do all that sleeping. Thank goodness for that week off, I wish I wasn't at work today :(

Bernie: I would love to join a facebook page! My friend Amanda still talks with her FB group from her baby forum with her first (3 years ago)! Sign me up Johanna Harris (profile is my husband and I kissing holding tiny baby shoes). 

Rockin: Insurance is HORRIBLE. I am so sorry thatyou have to deal with this. I was going to say the Afforable Care Act too, but maybe you should even consider looking into Medicaid for the time being. See if you can qualify. My friend Liz did not have maternity insurnace and the hospital gave her a huge discount and nice payment plan for paying out of pocket. I belive her total cost for the delivery and epidural (anesthesiologist-is very expensive) was around 10K$. I know that you LO can get insurance through Medicaid. Good luck with everything, it makes me so sad when people can't get/afford insurance and really need it. I see it constantly at my office. 

Also, I think walking helps swelling overall. The movement of the muscles help transfer fluid back up to your heart. I definitely recommend conpression stockings too. Good luck and I am glad you got a day or two without horrible swelling. 

MissJenn: Good luck with your sweep! I hope that baby comes VERY VERY soon for you!


I didn't end up going to the pumpkin patch because of timing:( We did go look for cars and think we are set on a Prius V 5. Its a station wagon/hybrid. Its expensive but they have 0% APR for 60 months. We also got maternity photos taken and I can't wait to see how they turned out. Our friend has a ridiculously awesome lens so I am thinking they will be good:) I'll post a couple once we get them back from him.


----------



## bb1

the website has changed for me too. I was a little startled at first lol.

Would love a FB group. I still talk to my Mummys from when DS was born and its such a great bunch of ladies and kids as I am sure this will be too.


----------



## bb1

Bernie - I sent you a FB request


----------



## whittnie117

Ugh, I hate this new forum layout. It's sooo.....white. A lot harder to differentiate posts now. Anyhow,

Bernie-Congrats on 38 weeks! Yay, one week closer. I am trying to take it easy now. I've been doing nothing for the last two days, lol. I hope you get a chance to rest. 
I am on facebook, and I love the idea. I was thinking something along those lines too. I'd love to keep in contact with everyone.

Edit: Also, like Alchemist said, there are a lot of Emma Groves with pictures of daughters in their profile and a lot in the UK too! 

Ugh Rockin! I wish that they would have let you know sooner about the insurance. I know a program that would cover you for 2 months after birth and the baby for a year, but the deadline is 30 weeks pregnant to apply. :( Otherwise, have you checked out disability. You can get that while on maternity leave. 

Alchemist- 30 minutes to the nearest Walmart? Don't you live just north of LA? Or am I totally wrong in that? I would go to Ross and Marshalls too first. Especially Ross, I love Ross. However, the two Ross' we have here are always low on baby stuff. I found onesies there the first time, bought them all because they were like 5 dollars for a 4 pack and then came back about a month later and they had virtually nothing, just blankets for babies. I hate that revolving door type thing they have, but I love their prices. We don't have a Marshall's here anymore.

Missjenn- I am getting so excited for you. I feel like once you have yours there might be a chain reaction shortly after, lol. Hopefully the sweep will work for you tomorrow. Better yet, I hope you go into labor tonight and won't even need it (I know theres a slim chance because babies are stubborn, lol)

That only friend I have that I said hadn't contacted me on her own, called me! I have to admit, I was really excited to get the call. No one calls me, ever. Well, bill collectors call me, but it just isn't the same :haha: Anyhow, we had a really long conversation and it turns out she has just been really super busy. She has 4 kids and she started two of them on homeschool. I am just glad that I didn't get forgotten about. I almost gave up on trying to talk with her because I felt I'd never get a response back. She just hasn't gotten the messages! So we are going to work on that.

Anyhow, I am 35 weeks today. I feel triumphant so far about making it to the 36 or even 37 weeks mark. Maybe this baby WILL stay in until term. I really hope so. But I am a lot more calm now, I feel like we are in a much safer zone. Especially if they were right the last time I went to the hospital and said I may be further along by a few days. It would put me at almost 36 weeks now. So, I am hopeful on that. In two weeks, I'll feel like the baby is allowed to come.


----------



## berniegroves

Cowgirl - that sucks that people aren't giving you space to decide what you do or don't want to do. Personally I don't think it's unreasonable to say you're not sure what you'll be doing over the holidays. 

Want - I am seriously jealous that you're able to sleep!! I'm finding it so difficult at the moment. 

So the Facebook group is set up. Ive called it 'BNB November 2013 mums and babies' 
If you want to search for it. I'll try and add a link tomorrow when I'm on the laptop. 
I'll set up a document on the group tomorrow where we can add our BNB profile names and our real names so we know who everyone is. Lol!  

X


----------



## berniegroves

Whit - so glad you're feeling better and that the baby is so far staying put!! Fingers crossed they stay in there until at least 37 weeks!! 
And I'm glad your friend called and you're feeling better about that. Friendships are hard when you have kids. 
X


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - shoot! It never occurred to me to ask about placenta placement. But then again...dr's should tell their pts anyway, we don't automatically know what to ask for...I hope yours stay put. He should though by this time. They start running out of room. Mine is still breech, posterior and sometimes change to transverse. Sigh...oh I'll check out that site you pointed out to me. Thank you bunches.

Whittnie - yeah it's a drive to get to that Walmart. I live in LA county but live above the actual city, in the valley area. And that Walmart is on the opposite end of the valley. I'm better off going to Ross, Marshalls, and/or Target. Oh I had to giggle at your bill collectors comment lol. They call me too. That's great that your friend called you! What a coincidence after having mentioned friend situation. 

I text my 2 friends today. One didn't respond. But the one with 2 kids did. I text her that I never heard back from her, that you know my physical situation in pregnancy, you know where I stay, you're free to come by whenever, I'm only a text away....and she responded, "aww friend, sorry been busy but I'm free next week"...then a second text came...she said "text me when you're free"....that left me puzzled because i wasn't sure if that was a sarcastic text or not. She knows my condition, she's the one busy and I'm not, just at home mostly. So I then responded back "i do text you but you're working most times that i do text so i respect that and leave you to work. You guys are the one busy and I'm not, what with my cripple status haha. Anyway, I'm here.you're free to come by too just let me knowl...and then no response. So no response to me is she's either busy or just don't want to reply. I'll take it that she's busy because she said so herself so I'll be the considerate one to leave her be as she's so busy. Right? Am I wrong? She made it sound like I could have text her too but i have always been the one to initiate it, and it always ends up with her texting back with few words and then nothing....I'll just leave her be. 

Anyway...I'm already in that group Bernie created on Facebook. You ladies need to go there. Lol...I'm the asian one with a pic of me+dd.


----------



## whittnie117

I can not find the group! Someone needs to add me, but I'm not easy to find on there. I have everything blocked, lol. Can I add you Alchemist to get to it? You can choose to delete me or keep me if you want, lol...

I forgot to mention that OH was such a trooper this weekend. I am so grateful. He worked so very hard yesterday. He got fed up with waiting for FIL and MIL to do anything with the house so he took it upon himself to just do stuff. He cleared most of the nursery. The carpet is out, as are the hideous closet doors and he took down the shelves from the wall. He also boxed up all the stuff they had in there. Now there is just a few pieces of furniture that have to wait for them to get some stuff done in the front bedroom before we can move them. Then the room can be painted, the carpet stable holes can be recemented (or whatever it's called), and the it'll be ready for the new floors. I never knew there were built in shelves in that closet too (we have them in ours) so that will be really nice for babies stuff. A ton of extra storage. 
OH also moved and wrapped ALL the kitchen furniture, including the island out to the patio. He boxed up all the stuff off a couple of tables they were using as storage shelves for the remodel and got those out too. So now there is just a ton of space for them to hopefully feel like there is stuff being done and they can get stuff done themselves. 
OH is really irritated with his mom. He keeps saying she says, "I'll work on that tomorrow" then doesnt feel well the next day, so she puts it off even further and she isn't doing anything. I know personally she hasn't felt well the last week or two, but I kind of feel the same way sometimes. Though I am not doing much either! 
FIL saw him working hard yesterday after he got home from church and he started helping him later in the evening. I'm grateful someone did as his bff didn't show up. Just flaked. We didn't get any of the boxes moved from storage or items for the garage sale here, but a lot in the house is done. It's amazing what one person can do in a day when they actually do it. If my OH was doing this remodel, it would have been done weeks and weeks ago.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Bernie I think I got the right Emma! I am Heather Ortiz! Sent you a friend request. 

37 week appointment today. Nothing exciting. Not sure if I am excited or scared for the next few weeks.


----------



## whittnie117

As for your friend, I don't know what to say to that. I just left my friend alone and eventually she called. I don't like feeling like I am the one always working towards the friendship and getting nothing in return. So I just leave things. I think I've lost a lot of people because I am like that, lol. But they need to make an effort too, dammit. So I know how you feel exactly. 

I got my newborn diapers in the mail and they were the wrong ones. It turns out I ordered them wrong! I am so pissed at myself. I was super duper excited to get them up in my diaper shelf and now I have to wait to return them and get the right ones. I waited a week and a half to get them :( 

Oh and to make myself feel better. I baked my Sara Lee Pumpkin Pie. I get to eat it for dessert tonight, yum.

And woohoo cowgirl! Congrats on making it to term! Yay!


----------



## luna_19

Can someone post a link to the group I can't find it


----------



## whittnie117

luna_19 said:


> Can someone post a link to the group I can't find it

Or that :rofl:


----------



## berniegroves

Just a quick one as I am off to bed. I've added Alchemist, BB1 and cowgirl to the group. And sent a friend request to Want. 
See if this link sends you through to the group. 
https://https://m.facebook.com/groups/165816026958882?view=info&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment&__user=745157834


----------



## The Alchemist

The link works!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie you are funny lol


----------



## whittnie117

I tried to join. Link worked for me thanks!!


----------



## wantb502

Whit: you cloth diapering?


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I forgot to come back to the texting! I am a TERRIBLE texter. I read it while I am doing something and then I think "okay as soon as I get done _______ (driving, cooking, etc.) I will answer this and then I forget. I have a best friend who ONLY texts she gets aggravated that I don't text back and I get aggravated she won't answer the dang phone!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Anyone else going back to work after baby comes? Have you picked out bottles to bottle feed from? I have the breast pump coming next week but haven't made any decisions on bottles!!


----------



## whittnie117

Want- I really, really, really want to cloth diaper, but OH is really against it. He is totally freaked out by the thought of changing poopy diapers and then having to clean them? NO WAY JOSE! For him..:haha: He is actually really funny about it. I think that after he sees how much money we are spending on diapers he will be more open to it in the future. I also think that once he starts changing diapers and gets used to the poopiness he will get over it. Better late than never, right? :( 

In my mind, cloth is better not only for the environment, but for the baby too. However, sometimes you just have to make compromises. I got a lot that were in between eco friendly and regular diapers and they are cheaper than both, lol. How that works out I don't know, but it works for me. So at least it won't be AS bad. I hope. 

The diapers that I ordered that came wrong were a box of Pampers. I wanted to buy one box, just one box of Pampers swaddlers Sensitives in Newborn. Did I do that? Nope...I bought the baby dry ones. One that I didn't want to use. -_- I am so irritated. It's an easy fix, but not while in bed! So, I figured I'd send OH to go get the ones I wanted and and the others I'd return and get the other brand I'll be using.


----------



## wantb502

I'd say that is a good compromise. I really wanted to do cloth and then our friend gave about 30 so we officially are saving TONS of money. After my shower, I now have about 50 diapers in different sizes and styles. Ony thing I spent money on was detergent and that came out to be like $10. I think the cost saving was what convinced my DH:)


----------



## The Alchemist

I have a bunch of wool cloths I'll be using, very old school style here :D

Won't be any nice designs but it'll save some money, it'll just be constant change and wash :b


----------



## whittnie117

I would have loved to cloth diaper. I know that if we have another baby that I'll push for it next time a lot harder. I just didn't have the energy to fight for it this time. I did get my wish to keep my boy uncircumcised. I feel that should be his decision when he is older. Not trying to get into a debate on that topic, lol. 

Anyhow, I would have gotten cloth diapers and the outside thingies whatever they are called from that friend with 4 kids. But nooooooooo. OH had to go and be grossed out, lol. 

I changed the layout back to the old purple bnb skin. I couldn't stand the brightness


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> I would have loved to cloth diaper. I know that if we have another baby that I'll push for it next time a lot harder. I just didn't have the energy to fight for it this time. I did get my wish to keep my boy uncircumcised. I feel that should be his decision when he is older. Not trying to get into a debate on that topic, lol.
> 
> Anyhow, I would have gotten cloth diapers and the outside thingies whatever they are called from that friend with 4 kids. But nooooooooo. OH had to go and be grossed out, lol.
> 
> I changed the layout back to the old purple bnb skin. I couldn't stand the brightness

woah wait a sec. you can change it back?!?! Where can I do this, because this change is driving me nuts!


----------



## Nariah01

Also I plan on cloth diapering as well, although not the first few days, as I already have some disposable diapers that people bought for me. DH was totally onboard with it once I showed him the cost savings and the videos about how to deal with the poopie diapers and such about cleaning. But then again he doesn't get grossed out by much, and I myself cleaned up dog poop for five years when I worked at a boarding kennel, not much can be worse than dog poo. So hopefully I will get some cloth diapers at the shower, and we will by our prefolds later since I can't register for them. Hopefully I can enjoy my baby shower since its happening so late in this pregnancy, but hey its better then not getting one!


----------



## whittnie117

Under the User CP menu. It is under "Edit options" at the very bottom where it says Skins. It's the BnB-momtastic option...Soooo much better.

I've given up on a baby shower, my mom is just not reliable. She hasn't even finished the invitations yet. So I am not worried about it at all anymore.


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> Under the User CP menu. It is under "Edit options" at the very bottom where it says Skins. It's the BnB-momtastic option...Soooo much better.
> 
> I've given up on a baby shower, my mom is just not reliable. She hasn't even finished the invitations yet. So I am not worried about it at all anymore.

OMG thank you soo much, that is much better! Yeah I was going to give up on baby shower too, but we finally got a date set, and the person sent out evites so we shall see how many people actually come, but hey at least its happening.


----------



## wantb502

Yay! I like the purple so much better too! It's easier to read. 

Alchemist: we have a bunch of wool too, they are suppose to be the best:)


----------



## The Alchemist

I've been with BnB for like 2 years and it has always been purple. I can't imagine looking at a white layout.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

OMG so much has happened lol. I THINK I figured out the facebook thing....maybe. I added Alchemist and Bernie as friends i think. My brain stopped functioning properly a few weeks ago, so youll have to forgive me. 

I also changed the skin of the site because that white was blinding. Back to purple. 

I admire you ladies that are cloth diapering. I do not have the energy and it makes me feel bad. I know its better for the baby and the environment but Im already feeling overwhelmed and LO isnt even here yet lol.

MissJenn- did you have your sweep. I cant remember if that was today or not

I go to the doctor tonight, hopefully he'll have good news....or at least SOME news, lol

:happydance: Happy 38 weeks to me :happydance: And only 8 more days of work!!! Im so ready for this baby to be here!!! 

Ill check in with you ladies soon


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - wow 38 weeks already for you. Ugggh...I'm so jealous of you ladies over 37 weeks lol. I have 2 more weeks to reach that point. Good luck at your appointment. Do you know what is in store for you at your appointment? My 36 week appointment is next Friday and dr will check fetal position. If he's still breech, he'll either attempt an ECV right there or next time. It'll probably at the same appointment. And then good luck to me...sigh...let us know how things go at your appmt!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Nothing exciting. Theyll do an internal exam to see if Im dilated or effaced yet (I hope so, Im super crampy) measure my stomach...I was measuring 38 weeks last week, so we'll see about that and then we'll hear the heartbeat, but thats about it. I'll let you guys know


----------



## whittnie117

Congrats on 38 weeks Rockin! Time is passing by fast for me this past week. I hope it doesn't start to slow down again. Hopefully they can give you some good news on the cervical front.

Missjenn-Today is your sweep.. I am excited for you. I can't wait for an update. I hope it works for you! I will be looking for an update. 

Alchemist-I am jealous of them too :haha: For me it is more of a jealousy because their babies are just about fully cooked and are safer to come out. I want the same for my baby boy! I do feel a lot more 'safe' since reaching 35 weeks, but he's still not baked enough.

I just woke up. I went to bed at 5am (It's almost 11am now). I woke up to a tightness (that won't go away) and gas types of pain in the lower part of my abdomen. I am really uncomfortable. I hope that goes away soon. I am thinking it could be baby's position.


----------



## missjenn

Hi ladies, I had the sweep a few hours and still nothing :(. Just a little minor cramping but nothing :(. I was so looking forward to going today or tomorrow, hopefully there is still a chance.

Last week I was measuring 38 weeks but because of how effaced the baby is I am now measuring 36 weeks. The dr told me that was normal for when baby is effaced. 

I changed the skin back too...that new one was awful...thanks for directions on how to! 

We are definitely doing regular diapers as I have no patience, and am lazy when it comes to that stuff!

Happy 38 weeks!!!!!!!!!!

When they try and turn the baby at your appointment, if it is successful would the baby turn right away or within a few days?


----------



## whittnie117

Missjenn- do you mean turning, as in, from a breech position? 

Phooey on nothing so far. But there is still time right? Walk! Sex it up! Bounce on the ball! Baby might be comfy. Time to make baby uncomfy =P I think the walking and sex helps with a sweep? I am not sure on that at all. I just heard it somewhere. Also, I think it has 24 hours to work if it is going to? I am not sure on that one either! Hopefully something gets started for you.


----------



## The Alchemist

Missjenn - the external cephalic version will be done at the appointment. The dr will manually with his hands actually turn the baby from the outside. I heard it can be a little uncomfy for mom. They'll give a shot of med that relaxes the uterus too. And there will be risks like fetal distress and the chance that baby will turn during is 50/50 and there is a chance baby will go back to breech anyway after it. But....sigh....I'll try it.....I just really don't want a section..so this ecv is my last resort. Meanwhile, I've been doing certain exercises to help baby turn but he just won't turn. :/

And as for the sweep...give it some time. keep yourself busy and active. It'll happen! Don't worry....have all the sex you can now hehe...good luck.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

MissJenn- I've read it can take a bit for a sweep to work :shrug: FX you go soon! Jealousssss!!!! Did it hurt?

My ankles are swollen again today! I cannot figure out why or what causes it. The last two days there was very little swelling and today BAM!!! Like full on cankles. :( I dont think Im doing anything differently than I normally do. Blah oh well. Itll be over soon :) 

Im getting excited and nervous about LO coming!!! I cant wait to snuggle him, but Im soooo terrified of what no sleep is going to do to me...and labor. 

Is anyone else nervous about labor and lack of sleep? Dont get me wrong, Im SUPER excited. I cannot wait until my little guy is here and I can love him to pieces, but...its a HUGE lifechanger...I think Im just getting a bit nervous


----------



## missjenn

Ah, the whole turning the baby process doesnt sound very pleasant but I sure hope it does the trick!

The doctor said it can take up to 48 hours so we will play the waiting game for now. It wasn't painful, just uncomfortable, felt the same as the internal exam I had last week.

I am a bit worried about sleep,mainly because I havent been able to the last couple of weeks with the flu and contractors in the house. I sure hope I sleep well tonight!

We will definitely be sexing it up tonight to see if we can get things started.

My cousin who is a nurse said that some pregnant women get the swelling and sometimes you just have to deal with it :( and nothing can be done. She actually had the swelling in her ankles for the last 3 months of her pregnancy.


----------



## whittnie117

So apparently I missed something, lol. I was like, 'what is she talking about changing babys position for?" Then with Alchemist's reply, I was like "OHHHHHHHHHHHH." :dohh:
I hope the sexing it up will work to get things moving for you. 

Rockin-Sorry your ankles are swelling. Hopefully it clears up, put your feet up again! The swelling is just part of pregnancy. Nothing you can REALLY do about it except, like I said, putting your feet up and then the stalkings/tights. 
As for being nervous. That is completely natural. Since we are ftms we don't know what to expect or how it will be. So being nervous is what we do, lol. I have fears over whether or not I can keep a baby alive outside of the womb :dohh: I mean, there's this little life that I will be responsible for in all ways. I don't know how I am going to do it! But I have the necessarily items to do it and I just have to let things come naturally and get help from my support network (MIL and my mommy).

Alchemist- Hopefully the doc trying to change the baby's position doesn't hurt too bad and the baby decides to STAY head down. When will you get that done?


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - the manual turn by dr will be done next friday. I think that's November 1st? By then, I'm 36w, approaching 37w. Yes...let's hope the ecv works and he stays heads down. I'll make sure he stays heads down if it works. Gonna bounce on that ball like no tomorrow! Just pleeeeeease work! [-o&lt;


----------



## missjenn

Hey guys, my lazy 39 week pic from yesterday morning. I really hope that was the last bump pic.....since the membrane sweep there has been no change so I'm not very optimistic :(.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3795.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Hi ladies-

MissJenn-LOVE the pic. I forgot to take mine yesterday. I really should, Im just lazy. 

Went to the dr last night. Nothing going on. Im still not effaced or dilated at all. 
I asked about induction (which I really dont want) because things dont seem to be moving along at all. She said theyd wait until 41 weeks before we induce. THATS ANOTHER 3 WEEKS!!!!! aaaahhaahahah BLAH! Hopefully something will happen before that. 

Theyre watching my weight and swelling since both are not good. I gained 6 lbs in a week. Doctor thinks its the swelling, but without any other symptoms of pre-e they dont seem too worried. 

Other than that, Im just feeling....discouraged. Im trying to stay positive. Im soooo excited for baby, just feeling overwhelmed :( I need a hug


----------



## berniegroves

Rockin - try not to stress about the swelling or the weight gain. Honestly with DD I was like a giant water balloon at the end! And I promise the water weight comes off so quickly!! 12 hours after having Miley I was 17lbs lighter!! It will come off xx

Also it is totally normal to be nervous, honestly I find it strange if a woman says she isn't nervous as having a baby is the biggest things anyone can do. I really feel that getting through my first labour was mind over matter. Trying to stay calm throughout, controlling your breathing, finding a position which YOU find comfortable and remembering that the pain isn't a negative thing, with each pain you are one step closer to your baby. You can do it honey!! 
And the lack of sleep with a newborn is just something that you adapt to for a period of time. I don't want to lie and say its easy, as it isn't, but it will pass. And every parent in the world finds their own way of getting through it and you will too. Unfortunately there isn't any way to prepare for it or to know how well your baby will sleep. Some sleep through really quickly, others take a bit of time. But I PROMISE, it is all worth it!! 
I wish I could give you a hug as I am feeling nervous about it all as well!!

MissJenn - I hope something gets moving for you soon. But im sure baby will make a move when he is ready, you have just made him very comfortable that's all!


----------



## cat123456

Hi ladies iv got my induction booked for tomorow. God im feeling sooo much scared anxious excited worried unfortunatly its mostly bad things like i bet they dont hav a bed for me so il hav to keep waiting or il get there nd thyl refuse i just wana cry but laugh and not one person understands. It started to feel soo unreal. My midwife also told me that if thers a medical emergency then itl b my induction thats pushed bk. :'( i just wish it was 8am so i could find out not 6.12 pm trying my hardest to focus on the kids :'(


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

cat123456 said:


> Hi ladies iv got my induction booked for tomorow. God im feeling sooo much scared anxious excited worried unfortunatly its mostly bad things like i bet they dont hav a bed for me so il hav to keep waiting or il get there nd thyl refuse i just wana cry but laugh and not one person understands. It started to feel soo unreal. My midwife also told me that if thers a medical emergency then itl b my induction thats pushed bk. :'( i just wish it was 8am so i could find out not 6.12 pm trying my hardest to focus on the kids :'(

Cat- Good luck with your induction and keep us posted. Im keeping my FX that everything turns out great for you and soon youll be able to hold your new LO :hugs:

Bernie- Thanks so much for the kind words. It means a lot. It really does. Im having a super hormonal day, I know thats part of it, but sometimes it just feels like a lot to handle...new parenthood. But I really am excited. :)

Work is running me ragged today trying to make sure everything is caught up before I leave....I tried to do this a month ago, but NOOOOO they wanted to wait until I was a week and a half from giving birth to do it. GRRRR


----------



## luna_19

Hey don't know if you're all on the fb group but baby arrived very suddenly last night! It's a boy :)


----------



## cat123456

Omg luna u got a story? X


----------



## berniegroves

Cat - good luck for tomorrow. I'll kept my fingers crossed for you 

Rockin - I am soooo hormonal at the moment! I cried so much yesterday on my daughters birthday!! And I am getting very nervous about labour and delivery again and also balancing two children and the affect it will have on my relationship with my DD. They are different worries to the ones I had first time around. But I think it shows that nobody will be completely cool and calm at this point in their pregnancy. 
I realised today it's only 12 days to my due date! That freaked me out a bit!! Lol!! 
Last time my waters broke and then contractions started 15 minutes later and they were strong straight away (because waters were gone and DD was back to back) 
So this time every twinge I get I wonder if it's the start of labour as I don't know how labour feels with waters intact. So I keep getting anxious about that too! Lol! 
Basically I'm just a bag of nerves!! 

Has anyone thought about the positions they will try during labour? 
X


----------



## wantb502

Congrats Luna! He's gorgeous!! Also, I can't wait to hear your birth story! I want details:)


----------



## berniegroves

Luna has written a brief birth story on the Facebook page. 
Sounds like a super fast delivery!


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat - the best of luck to you in your induction, sweets. 

Bernie - you'd think that having had gone a child before would prepare you but I'm like you, I'm still just as nervous as the first time. Actually....ok....I'm more nervous this second time lmao! Not gonna lie. I think because this second time is so different in circumstances...what with the scare of low placenta, the breech he's in, the pelvic pain, and the potential for a section. First time was soooo easy with the labor. Waters didn't break but I just had period cramps. And although I pushed for an hour long, everything about my first was so smooth and progressed gradually. I just have a funny feeling with this one, it won't be so! 

As for what position? Well .... Not sure. I think I'll find out once I'm in it because of my pelvic issues. But if my labor goes smoothly and I don't need a section due to breech, then I'd like to be just as active instead of stuck in bed. I hope my ball fits in the car...hmm...that just occurred to me...but anyway, would really like to avoid lying on my back though. And they better listen to me!


----------



## The Alchemist

Omg ladies! It's happening! We're having babies! 

Luna - I forgot to tell you, and I am sure you know, that to rest when lo sleeps. They sleep more as nb so please have at least a 30 min power nap, if you're not the napping type. Everyone used to tell me to nap when dd was in her nb stage but I wouldn't nap! Hopefully your little guy is a great night sleep also. 

I remember my dd would wake up every 1-2hr for a feed. It was soooo hard for me at that time. I seriouslywanted to kill my OH out of jealousy when I'd watch him sleep in. You ladies should, out of my personal experience, my advice is to have a serious talk with your oh/dh about the effect of nb on your sleep and that help is greatly appreciated! Communication is powerful...unfortunately, back then, my OH wasn't very helpful as he was not concerned because of the fact that we lived with his parents so he relied on their help for me. This time, he has changed and because we're out in our own place, I know he will help. I can not imagine doing this by myself and then taking care of dd too. Some men need that extra push! Fortunately, my oh has grown so much as a person and partner.


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm sorry....I write too much. Things just flow in my head!


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: don't worry, you don't write too much! That's what so great about our forum, you can say whatever you want;)


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin- I think you will be one of those women that just spontaneously goes into labor at 0 cm dilated. We'll see! Best to make it to 40 weeks if it is possible, brain development is at it's best between 39 and 40 weeks. That is my goal 39 weeks. Staying in bed until then and then will start walking/I'll try to talk my not interested OH into some sexy time. I'm going to start the RLT at 37 weeks though (my doc said not to start until then). We'll be fine, I'm sure of it, keep your head up.

Cat- Goodluck on your induction tomorrow. How exciting! 

Luna- I already commented on the FB group page, but here is a second congratulations because OMG I am so happy for you. 

Bernie- I question every twinge too! I have since I went into the hospital at 32 weeks for the preterm symptoms, lol. It's like bashing my head into a wall over and over again. I have thought that I want to labor on a ball, in the shower on the ball, and have OH support my weight while bending over. But I am going to do whatever feels right at the time. I'll also be trying to walk if I can, but that might be dependent on how much my pelvis hurts at the time. I want to deliver squatting off the side of the bed using the squat bar. That way my weight is supported, but I won't be lying back and in that position my pelvis can open up more. 

Alchemist- You write too much? HAHA, No, that is me. 
My OH is great. I think he will do really well. He jokes about that he won't change a diaper, but I know he is just joking. I have all the faith in the world that he will be a great help and great daddy.


----------



## wantb502

Seeing LUna had her baby totally freaks me out! I am so excited about having a LO but so scared at the same time. I am actually very scared of not being ready for labor and worried that I won't be able to handle the pain. I know that we've talked about this over and over again, but I just get little freak out moments. 

I really hope my DH will be able to be with me immediately when I start laboring. I would hate to be at work and worry about calling him. I was reading a blog about a woman that ddrove herself to the hospital because her DH was at work and had to make sure there was someone to watch their DD. By the time he got to the hospital, she had already had the baby! These quick births are scary!

Oh my goodness. I have like 4 weeks and I am one of the late gals! I am getting more and more ready for it, but I am not sure I'll be totally ready until it actually happens.


----------



## wantb502

OKay ladies, here's some photos from the shoot on Sunday (35 weeks 1 day)... These are just with our camera... The really good ones are being edited by my friend.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0030_zps7e9f2ce1.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0036_zps7962502e.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0024_zps92d9cb39.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0064_zps28bdd37c.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0018_zps08f4efc6.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cat123456

O want im sooooo jelous u look radiant!!! 

Afm bleeeeuuuurrrrgggghhhh i am pooooooiiiing myself 20 mins until i ring i neeeeed them to hav a bed for me or im going to cryy and go mad!! Possibly send myself into labour lmao!!!! X


----------



## cat123456

O want im sooooo jelous u look radiant!!! 

Afm bleeeeuuuurrrrgggghhhh i am pooooooiiiing myself 20 mins until i ring i neeeeed them to hav a bed for me or im going to cryy and go mad!! Possibly send myself into labour lmao!!!! X


----------



## whittnie117

Let us know if they have a bed and if you're going in. I'm looking for updates!


----------



## cat123456

Wooooo iv got to go in at 3! Exciiited i will update here uv all been my support xx


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Luna- Congrats again!!! Super fast delivery, lucky you!! Cant wait to see mor epics of your babe :)

Whitt- its funny you say I could be one of those women that goes into labor at 0cm. Im terrified of that. Id really like some notice lol. I just keep thinking that its not going to happen yet because Im not dilated, but the reality is you could be right and it could happen anytime eeeeek! Especially after Lunas super fast delivery...omg Im scared.

Want- LOVE your pictures. Theyre fantastic! You both look so happy :hugs:
I totally understand what you mean about working and wanting your hubby there. My OH is about 20 min from my work, If I starting having contractions and called hed probably get here in a half hour and then Im laboring AT WORK....I do NOT want that at all. The not knowing is making me really anxious.

Alchemist- You dont write too much! Its very helpful, at least for me, to know some of what you went through in your previous pregnancy. You said you had period like cramps....Im having those, but theyre nothing consistent. Im scared Im not going to know!! I know it sounds dumb, but there are all these posts from women who are like....I didnt know I was in labor but I was having a lot of pain and then BAM theres the baby! I DO NOT want that to be me! 

Bernie- Its good to know that we're all feeling a little hormonal, anxious, scared. I feel like I have MAYBE two weeks left where its just OH and I and then everything changes....I hate to admit it, but Im getting clingy, like....I just want to enjoy his company for the next few weeks...or days because then everything is going to get so difficult. Im trying to focus on the positive...soon we'll have our little boy and its going to be magical, but all anyone talks about is how hard it is, so...Im trying to stay calm and enjoy my sleep and partial sanity now. I admire you ladies with more than one...Im really not sure if Ill ever do this again. 

Cat- KEEP US POSTED!!!!! I dont know what the time difference is, but I cant wait to hear how it goes for you. Good luck hun! :hugs:

AFM- I think I covered most of what Im feeling in my individual comments to you all, but....yea, just feeling a bit anxious about knowing when Im in labor and when its going to happen...just nervous. Im having a lot of cramping, but thats not new and apparently doesnt help me dilate or efface, it just keeps me from sleeping. BLAH. So its 9:15AM here and Id already like a nap :sleep:


----------



## missjenn

Cat - Good luck and I hope everything goes smoothly for you!!

Want - I creeped your maternity pics on facebook, love them!

Rockin - I creeped some of yours too, I frigin love the purple dress you have, it highlights how beautiful you are with that pregnant body!!


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin- I am clingy too! It's like I NEED him to be with me/near me at all times. On Thursdays, it is brutal because he leaves at 6 am and gets home at 8:30pm. It's his day with his friends playing basketball (that's his exercise) and it always has been for over 20 years. I can't just be like, "no, you can't go to something you go every week to because I am clingy and lonely " But I really want to! LoL. 

Another thing to keep in mind is that it is more probable that you will start labor at night. So hopefully that is true in your case. That way your OH can be there and you can be at home in your comfort zone. On the other side, it is just as worrying being dilated and effacing too. The constant worry of when it will happen is still there. So I don't think there is any real warning that it is coming. When it happens, it'll just happen. I don't think it will be THAT big of a problem when it does. I'm going with the flow. Once I am at 36 weeks, I will be a lot more comfortable. Still hoping to get to 39 weeks though!

i have an appointment today. I don't know whether I am hoping to have stayed the same dilation or dilated a little further. I know I need to be pregnant for a couple more weeks! Lol...I'm still clinging on the hope that that tech was right and they got my initial dates wrong on that first ultrasound, lol.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Whitt- Im glad Im not the only one feeling clingy. Usually Im so content to do whatever on my own and the past few weeks Ive just been like.....'STOP DONT GO ANYWHERE!' Thats comforting about starting labor at night. I didnt know that! That would make me feel a lot better.

I was having the strangest craving for red velvet cheesecake today and it was like a miracle.....work has been on and off about a baby shower for me...whatever, could care less at this point, but someone brought in a red velvet cake!!!! It was the greatest thing Ive ever eaten lol. And we got some cute gifts lol Ill take it. :)

Cant wait to hear how Cat's doing!


----------



## cat123456

Hey ladies got in and on th ecg monitor they were freaking out because his heartbeat so had to c consultant etc. I got the propess at 8pm (now 8.52) and th monitor is already piking up contractions and thy hurt cus im on my back! X


----------



## whittnie117

Rockin- THat is awesome and coincidental that your work brought you a red velvet cake when you were craving it. I saw your picture on your FB wall with it. It looks delicious. At first I was like, "um, she was craving a cake and she went out and got one from the bakery and had words written on it? That must have been an amazingly strong craving!" Haha! It made a lot more sense when I read your post on here, lol.

Cat-Is there any way you can get off your back cat? Or do they want you like that for monitoring. It really sucks when they make you do something you don't absolutely need to have done. A nurse of mine told me that you can be on your side for monitoring too. So hopefully they'll let you do something other than back lying.

But it's great that you're in there! YOu're on your way! You should have your baby in your arms by tomorrow! How exciting. Keep us updated. It's only 1pm here, lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

Okay, excuse me, ladies. Just read previous posts and since I'm so tired, I can't remember what you all wrote, plus I'm on my phone. Please don't kill me if I didn't refer to your post. 

Want - love your photos! I wish I knew someone who is in photography. 

Rock - sigh....I was going to say try not to be afraid. But I know even with this second, I'm afraid too lol. I guess guess keep busy to divert your mind about labor. That's what I'm doing. Plus, the nesting is getting to me. There's so much to clean and wipe and wash. Ah! 

Cat - goodness gracious, you're gonna have your baby soon! I say...lie on your left side! If that is comfy, do it. While in labor with my dd, they preferred me on my back but I told them off Abbe said sorry but it's more comfy for my laboring ass to be on my side. Prop a blanket or pillow underneath your right hip and kinda lean to the left. That way they can still monitor or hook/unhook you. I'm excited for you! More babies being born, yay!


----------



## whittnie117

The Alchemist said:


> Please don't kill me if I didn't refer to your post.

I'm Glaring darts in your direction. :growlmad:

:rofl: Just kidding! :rofl: 

No, but really, OH stayed home today and he is painting LOs room. :happydance: Everything has been moved out of the room minus a small desk and the computer set up (because it would disrupt all the cable in the house) so once the cabling is set up in the front room they can move that too. I feel like things are actually getting done now and I am thrilled. It's about time. My doctor's appointment is in less than an hour. I am excited for that too. If everything looks good still, she is going to let me go 2 weeks before my next appointment.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - lmao! Oops! Dunno how I missed you, hun! Sorry! Xoxo . What do you mean your dr will let you go two weeks before your next appointment?


----------



## Nariah01

OMG Luna! Congrats on your little boy. I am not on the FB group so I didn't know until I got on here. I hope all went well considering how fast it sounds like it went.

Good Luck Cat! I hope it all goes well for you, I've heard inductions can be rough because it starts all at once instead of giving you time to adjust. 

Want I love your photos! They are so cute, I want to get at least a few with DH but I have no one to take them. :(

Well baby shower on the 3rd, hopefully I will have enough time after that before baby comes to finish setting up the nursery. Now that the first of us have started popping out their babies I am getting nervous.


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah, you can still join us if you want! I don't think bernie is going to make the group private (where you cant find it) until everyone who wants to joins. 

Alchemist- It just means that she wont be seeing me for two weeks after today. She's not concerned since I haven't changed in dilation or anything since my last appointment. She said if I go into labor that they won't stop it now, so...Okay! She did say my uterus is measuring a lot bigger than it should compared to last week, so she's worried about GD again, but won't administer the test until after I get an ultrasound in a week and a half. Honestly, I am not too worried about it. I have no symptoms I don't think. Either way I'll be 37 weeks by then. Does anyone know if GD can really affect you bad so close to dd?


----------



## cat123456

Thanks everyone wellll i eventually got off th monitor after 3.5 hrs i had to stay on my back and really still which suuukedi then went to sleep cus hardly got anylast night and woke up hour ago with period cramps (only woke cus i needed a wee tho lol) and cnt get bk to sleep now. Iv come for a walk to try get baby active but no luck so far so im gunna ask to go bk on th monitor thy wernt 100% happy that he was happy so im bit worried.. I can c this ending badly. Il reply to everyone wen i get th chance xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - oh of course that's what it means lol. Oh man what's going on with my brain, I've been slooooow today. So okay 37 weeks is perfectly fine. By that point, baby's lungs are developed and surfactant. I'm not too sure on gd towards the last few weeks of trimester...haven't really read too much on that. Hopefully someone else knows.


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> Nariah, you can still join us if you want! I don't think bernie is going to make the group private (where you cant find it) until everyone who wants to joins.
> 
> Alchemist- It just means that she wont be seeing me for two weeks after today. She's not concerned since I haven't changed in dilation or anything since my last appointment. She said if I go into labor that they won't stop it now, so...Okay! She did say my uterus is measuring a lot bigger than it should compared to last week, so she's worried about GD again, but won't administer the test until after I get an ultrasound in a week and a half. Honestly, I am not too worried about it. I have no symptoms I don't think. Either way I'll be 37 weeks by then. Does anyone know if GD can really affect you bad so close to dd?

I cancelled my FB a while ago so I actually can't join. But no biggy, I was never fond of FB anyways.


----------



## cat123456

This is on fb? X


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat - we have a fb group...you can join us there! I forgot the link and dunno how to get it using my phone.....what's your fb? If you wanna join us there too


----------



## whittnie117

We moved a group to fb so we could more easily stay in touch once the babies are here.The link is a few pages back. I'll go back and post a link to it in a few. I just woke up from a nap and I am super groggy. 

Any update on the labor front?


----------



## whittnie117

_Please read the forum rules



You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).Click to expand...

_


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh I'll still stick around BnB! I love this forum. And I love you ladies! I'm here mostly on third tri, baby club, toddlers, home life & relationship, and girly sanctuary. That's mostly it. From time to time, I'd wander off to other areas like gender prediction, those are fun sometimes. I learned a lot from this forum back when I was pregnant with dd - and still AM learning new things! 

Cat - the group was made like a couple of days ago, just so you know and so you don't feel left out or anything. Any news so far? 

ASF - I am waiting on my food delivery.....I ordered Indian tonight. I could easily make something but holy moly, my cravings get the best of me at night and ALWAYS at night.


----------



## cat123456

Il try it in a sec iv been pretty much wrapped in my own world :/ i fiinaly fell asleep at 5am and was sooo rudely awaken at 8 by th breakfast lady squealing at me. If she hadnt been baring food she would hav been in trouble lol but felt nothing since waking up grr just want him out!! X


----------



## whittnie117

Awe, I hope you get some good progress going soon. It's time for bed here, lol. So I hope to wake up to an update of good things happening!

Also, I can relate to being irritated that someone would wake you up. You need your rest right now! That's like me, you better have foods for me to eat if you wake me up or else I may be very upset with you! :haha:


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Cat- Hope youre doing well! Keep us posted

Ugh, sorry ladies, Ill read and comment later...Im having some SERIOUS pain at the spot that got hurt during my accident. Its spread to my back and I want to cry. I called the dr and they told me to come in for an ultrasound :( Im sure everything inside is fine and its bruising pain probably intensified because the babys on his way out but it hurts terribly, I just want to make sure everythings ok in there. 

Ill keep you updated. Also...OH isnt answering his phone...good thing Im not in labor. Jerk


----------



## whittnie117

Ugh apparently we can't link our facebook page to keep in contact on there. Let me message you with the link. I'll link my personal page as well just in case. It's not like we were inviting EVERYONE on BNB to join us to use both.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

okay what the heck is ASF? For the longest time I thought it was referring to a person but I can't pinpoint it. The other one is BFP?? I came in so late maybe these were covered in one of the hundred or so pages I didn't read.

Rockin I am hoping it is nothing serious for you!!

I am really sore this morning. It kind of burns like when you work your abs really hard but it is a lot lower then my abs! 

DH asked me on one of my trips to the bathroom last night if I was okay. I am really struggling to get up and then once I got up last night I had zinging pain and I must have groaned.

I am hoping I feel a bit better tomorrow. I don't wanna cancel on seeing my friends! I have one down from N. Dakota and one from Wyoming and my friend that is 75 miles to the south is meeting up with us. It is going to see a horse show so it is mostly sitting. I just hope I am up for it!!


----------



## whittnie117

I hope you get to do the outing tomorrow cowgirl.
ASF is the same as AFM and is basically "as for me" and bfp is "big fat positive" referring to a positive pregnancy test. Same with BFN= big fat negative.
I have a super hard time getting up too. It's painful!
I think the soreness you're feeling is from the abdominal wall separating a bit more for the uterus. I get sore sometimes too, but nothing that can't be managed. Its the other aches and pains I can't handle, lol


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Anyone watching Reign? I think I might like it! I didn't think I would but I am interested after the first episode.

And if you watch Supernatural and you watched last weeks episode that isn't what Longmont Colorado looks like. When Cass lands he is suppose to be in Longmont and it is all mountains and trees. Longmont is where I am giving birth and it doesn't look at all like that! Husband and I were laughing our heads off.


----------



## whittnie117

I was considering watching Reign, but then I didn't. I watch Vampire Diaries, started on The Originals and am catching up on Hart of Dixie to be able to watch it weekly. I like silly shows. This is the first fall season where I am actually watching something almost nightly. I watch shows Sunday-Wednesday. So much goodness to watch!


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

I catch things on Hulu as I am usually crawling into bed around 8 or so to sleep!


----------



## whittnie117

I wish I could sleep that early. If I do, I'd be up at 10 to pee and then awake all night. As it is I can't get to sleep until about 3 or 4 anyhow. It's really annoying. I was sleeping so well in the middle of second trimester until about 29 weeks. 

I catch some of the shows on Hulu too. There are time conflicts for a couple of the shows I watch, lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

I only watch American horror story, The Voice, Shields (don't really like it), and Modern Family. Not sure what show Reign is? 

Q: I'm pretty sure my boy is still breech and I'm trying to find out which breech. I feel the kicks and thumps down low in my groin. The hard lump right behind navel or to the right of it. Then little tiny tickly movements to the left of navel. Can anyone picture that?


----------



## wantb502

Whit: I am obsessed with Vampire Diaries and and thenoriginals! I am watching last night episode of VD now!


----------



## luna_19

Devyn's birth story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...arrival-little-devyn-sawyer.html#post30203233

I still can't believe I was the second person here to deliver!


----------



## wantb502

Your story is awesome.... I cried:) congrats again


----------



## The Alchemist

Luna - I've read it and yes! Amazing! Really great story.


----------



## whittnie117

Gahhhh! Such a wonderful birth story! I teared up reading it too. I am so happy for you Luna!


----------



## cat123456

Congrats luna 

afm- NOTHING this hospital is crap was in sok much pain yesterday night with th propess in, that had to come out at 4am and i had to wait for consultant rounds in the morning. 12.30 they finally came round and said tht i hav to hav a check if iv dilated1 more cm then can have waters popped etc. I had to wait until 6pm cus i had the sloooowest midwife ever who told me NOTHING had changed at all!! And i had th prostin tablet put in. Not had a twinge. I looked it up and for preterm ladies 2-3 tablets every 6 hours usually works th flippin consultant only prescribed one tablet. Iv felt few pains about half hour after insertion but nothing since!! Im at the end of my teather depression has hit hard for other reasons aswell (but thats a rant for a different day) i need some encouragement but not sure wat anyone can say as things like its all worth it and ul hav him soon just annoy me 

sos to moan so much its 3.20am here nd just feelin too miserable to sleep xx


----------



## whittnie117

Oh cat- so sorry that they are not following up with you like they should. At that point I'd be fed up and tell them to do something. I don't know what to say other than to offer :hugs: Hopefully something will get started soon for you.


----------



## cat123456

Thnk u hun. Cant believe how low im feeling. I hav never had such a horrible feelin in my life and im sick of feelin bottom just because im 38 weeks x


----------



## sunnysun

I've been silent stalking you ladies, huge congratulation luna, amazing birth story, I wish mine could be as good as yours !

Cat- sorry for the stress you're going through, I hope your body starts reacting soon!


----------



## wantb502

Cat: so sorry they've been tooling around! I'd be pissed too.. At least Try to get some rest while you're in there.


----------



## whittnie117

AHhhh! Silent stalker! =P Hi there Sunny. You've only got a bit to go too!

Cat- I'm sorry you're feeling low. Hopefully they can get their acts together and get something done for you today. I'm up for the day so I can keep you company until I leave for the storage unit this afternoon. And then again after!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Thanks for sharing your story Luna, It was incredible.

Cat- Thats awful. Sooooo sorry youre having such a hard time. I was wondering if we were going to see your babe soon :) Big hugs hon hang in there :hugs:

Cowgirl- Sorry youre starting to feel crappy. It happens about this time. I make all kinds of noises getting out of bed at night lol. OH just sleeps through it though.

AFM- I updated most of you on facebook, but went to the dr Friday morning, had an ultrasound to make sure the pain in my side and back was nothing serious. Everything on the ultrasound looked great, aside from how big the baby is. Hes measuring 8lbs right now! Yikes!! :wacko: So the doctor thinks thats where a lot of the pain is coming from. he did an internal. I am 90% effaced and 1 cm dilated. I was there on Tuesday and nothing was happening, so that happened quickly. He did a sweep...which was TERRIBLE. since then Ive had some spotting, plug loss and serious cramping...but nothing else. Im soooo incredibly uncomfortable, its unbelievable. Doctor said if I dont go into labor before Tuesday that when we go in for a check up we can discuss induction options. That kind of freaks me out too. I guess I always assumed we would go naturally. Im hoping I still will. But thats what going on. Im trying to do a lot of walking, but its hard since it hurts....but, at this point, anything to get things moving.....also not looking forward to work tomorrow BLAH!


----------



## berniegroves

Cat - I hope they sort it out for you soon. I really don't ever here any good induction stories!!! Fingers crossed your baby will be here soon. 

Rockin - I know you want baby to arrive ASAP but I would really try and hold out being induced for as long as possible. If the baby and your body aren't ready I've heard induction can go on for a long time. And I know in the UK it results in more assisted deliveries. 
With my daughter I went into natural labour when I was 1 day overdue. 
Also I've heard that weights estimated by scans can be out by 10 or even 20%. My friend was induced as they said the baby was too small at 38 weeks, they said the baby was 5lb. They induced her immediately and 3 days later her DD was born by c-section weighing 6lb4oz! So a totally healthy weight for 38 weeks. 
They told me I was heading for a 10lb+ baby. But DD was 8lb8oz when she was born. So scans can only estimate so try not to let that worry you too much. 
Speak to your doctor and see what they say. But hopefully you'll go into labour naturally before you need to be induced. 
Xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Rock - it's totally your decision....but if I were you, I'd hold off in the induction (unless there is a medical reason to have it) considering you're 38 weeks. There is still a chance you may go into labor naturally. And like bernie said, scans aren't entirely accurate. What are your thoughts on induction?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

About the induction: Im 39 weeks tomorrow. My appt is tomorrow and they werent talking about inducing until next week (when Id be 40 weeks) and thats if I dont go into labor first. Ive heard inductions are difficult, so of course Ill ask questions and make sure medically its whats best before I say OK. Im really hoping to go into labor on my own soon. Ill wait until 40 weeks. If after 40 weeks they think I need to be induced, we'll have a discussion about it then. But...I just keep reminding myself that thats 8 days away and a lot could happen between now and then. 

Im still losing bits of plug (large bits of plug...gross!), which I assume is good, and am pretty uncomfortable with the cramping, but no real contractions, so...he might just be stuck in there for a bit. OH and I DTD last night, I was hoping that would help, but really it was just like a circus side show lol. I dont know that we'll be doing that again for awhile :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Hah! A circus side show. I am going to ask OH if he can try something ANYTHING to DTD when I get to 38 weeks. We'll see. It might be more than a side show for us, hahahaha! It's good to ask questions about the induction. I don't know how comfy I'd feel for one. Make sure to ask the different options for inductions. Sometimes they go straight for the easiest for them option and not the best option for you. 

I still think the cramping is a good sign, your body is definitely doing something. The plug loss is also a really good sign. It's getting prepped up for the main event. 

AFM- everything on my end has settled down. No more mucus plug loss, no more blood, no more contractions, no more anything...It's such a relief. 2 1/2 weeks until my gut tells me he will be here. How accurate will I be? I dunno! Watch, I'll go over due, haha! THAT would be my luck. 

I am 36 weeks today! Wooohoo! My doctor didn't think I'd make it this far. I am so happy he decided to stay put and not come so early. Now I feel like he is going to stay in there till when I thought he originally was going to come again. Now all the extra days feel like icing too me. I feel horrible, and probably will still complain about that, but I am happy to still be pregnant. That's for sure. 

OH has been fantastic. He got the baby's room painted and all the stuff moved out of it. He tore out that floor too to get ready for the new floor. He got all the stuff out of the living room and kitchen. So now all he has to wait for is his dad to fix a foundation crack due to someone else's tree root (that would piss me off). Then they get to start the floors. Once the floors get put in up till the baby's room, we will move our stuff to get our room done and then voila! The house is done.
It MIGHT get done before the baby is here and it's all thanks to my OH. If he hadn't been pushing the last two weeks, NOTHING and I mean NOTHING would have progressed. He has done more work in the last two weeks than has been done the last 14. So I might get my baby room done in time. At least it might get set up, not DONE. But it's a hell of a start. I am super excited. :happydance:


Rant Alert:
Okay so I told my mom that I thought I'd be giving birth some where in between the 14th and the 18th and she had FINALLY got the cards done for the baby shower that I told her was pointless since it was so close to my due date now and anything can happen and it's not enough time to inform people, etc, etc, etc...I honestly don't want to be doing anything like that the last couple weeks this pregnancy. So the date she set was the 16th. W.T...F... Seriously, if I think I am going to be giving birth that week, I sure as hell don't want to be at a baby shower. What if I have my baby right before then, or I'm in early labor?? I have no idea what she is thinking. I told her that I would much rather have a baby shower after the baby is here as more of a meet baby shower. I just want to see my family together, that's all. It's definitely not about gifts. And she is insistent. I already told her my feelings on it and she just ignored them completely. So now it's HER baby shower and not really mine because, I mean it took her 6 weeks to just do the invitations. Had she done them when she asked me 6 weeks ago and done them and got them out and the date were set for that month, it would have been fine...But not the week I think he'll be here and it's seriously a week before my due date. I am not ungrateful, I am just realistic and it's totally stressing me out. In what world does that make sense at all?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

whittnie117 said:


> Rant Alert:
> Okay so I told my mom that I thought I'd be giving birth some where in between the 14th and the 18th and she had FINALLY got the cards done for the baby shower that I told her was pointless since it was so close to my due date now and anything can happen and it's not enough time to inform people, etc, etc, etc...I honestly don't want to be doing anything like that the last couple weeks this pregnancy. So the date she set was the 16th. W.T...F... Seriously, if I think I am going to be giving birth that week, I sure as hell don't want to be at a baby shower. What if I have my baby right before then, or I'm in early labor?? I have no idea what she is thinking. I told her that I would much rather have a baby shower after the baby is here as more of a meet baby shower. I just want to see my family together, that's all. It's definitely not about gifts. And she is insistent. I already told her my feelings on it and she just ignored them completely. So now it's HER baby shower and not really mine because, I mean it took her 6 weeks to just do the invitations. Had she done them when she asked me 6 weeks ago and done them and got them out and the date were set for that month, it would have been fine...But not the week I think he'll be here and it's seriously a week before my due date. I am not ungrateful, I am just realistic and it's totally stressing me out. In what world does that make sense at all?

OMG, dont even get me started on people not being considerate. UGUUUGHGHHG. Im sure your mom meant well, but SERIOUSLY!!!! People are like that right now with me....theyre like, want to come out and do this, can I come over....LIKE NO! IM EXHAUSTED. Im going to give birth any second (hopefully) and I do not feel like do ANYTHING. I think people get so excited that they forget that theres actually someone carrying the baby, which sounds strange, but its the only explanation I can figure, aside from everyones just insensitive lol. No judgement here. Id probably tell my mom to stick it, but...we're like that sometimes lol. If it were OHs mom, Id probably politely tell her that its too close and I wouldnt feel comfortable. But it seems youve already done that....so aside from putting your foot down, Ive got nothing. Sorry, Im not much help, but I do totally understand where youre coming from. :hugs:


----------



## whittnie117

I'm glad I am not alone in my feelings of just wanting to not do anything these last few weeks. It is just so frustrating to have my mom not understand that. She has had 4 babies. She should know better! OH's mom understands and is throwing one for me 6 weeks after the baby is here and that is perfectly fine :thumbup:
I just wish my own mom would be more understanding. I know she is excited, but she can't put me in that situation. I won't be any fun. I'll be in pain. And most likely the baby will be here already. Jeez. I am so not going to a baby shower 1 or 2 days after my child is born. I'd still be in the hospital for goodness sakes. 

Talking to her is like talking to a wall. ](*,)


----------



## wantb502

That's nuts! I would say hell no! Can't have a baby hower without you and how the hell are you going to enjoy it when you are so close to having this baby! I'd be so irriated too. The thought is nice, but she's not really thinking about it the right way. 

So I DEFINITELY think I've dropped. I had two people ask me at work if I had... I guess my gut is much lower today! Also, has anyone notice a serious increase in vaginal discharge when their LO dropped?!? TMI, but I've been like a facet today! Totally gross and I didn't have any panty liners at work. It's not mucusy or blood tinged.... Just much more. Weird.


----------



## whittnie117

I heard that the discharge gets worse the last couple weeks, but I have no facts to back it up. Take a picture that we can compare your belly to! Dooooo ittt.... :D


----------



## Nariah01

Congrats Luna! Your little boy is very handsome, hope all is going well this first week. 

Cat, sorry your in such a bad place right now, like the others I don't think there is much that I can say. Other then give lots of :hugs:
If you lived closer I would bring you some cookies or something....providing I don't eat them all first. :haha:

Whit, your rant is well founded. I'm excited to finally have my shower this Sunday, but also kind of pissed its happening so late. Not sure how I am going to be feeling as every day is kind of up in there air, not to mention we still need to get things for baby and I wanted to wait until after the shower. I could care less about getting gifts, but every time I go out to buy something someone yells at me to wait in case someone else wants to get it for me. My step mom is the same way as for trying to talk to her. The only dif. is I don't particularly like my step mom, and you probably have a better relationship with your mom. 

Rockin, I know its probably the last thing you want to hear but give it some time. You could still have your baby without the induction, most babies know when its time to be born, and then there are the stubborn ones, FX yours isn't stubborn. :thumbup: And I can't believe you are still going to work! 

so far I've been feeling ok. My horses come home this Wednesday, pray that It goes smoothly. Especially as my horse DOES NOT trailer well, and I am pretty much the only one that she trusts enough to get into a trailer for, so its going to be interesting. But don't worry too much ladies I've been around horses my whole life, and I won't put my baby at risk! I finally found a new Midwife, I see her this Friday, hopefully it will be a good fit because pretty much everyone else is completely booked. TMI alert, but I have a lot of discharge too. I know I am not leaking pee or anything, because it doesn't smell like that, and up until now I haven't needed liners or anything, but I might need them now. I hope its normal and not like leaking important juices or nothing. :shrug:
Also I think my son dislikes me, because he is active all the time, and every move is very uncomfortable borderline painful! I don't know if its just because hes big and running out of room, or what not but it sucks so much right now. Anyone else feel like their baby is torturing them from the inside?


----------



## luna_19

I had tons of discharge the week or so before labour! I seriously felt like I had peed myself all the time.

OK I know it sounds crazy but I really miss being pregnant. It was just so special and was over way too fast


----------



## whittnie117

whittnie117 said:


> I heard that the discharge gets worse the last couple weeks, but I have no facts to back it up. Take a picture that we can compare your belly to! Dooooo ittt.... :D

Okay, I just re-read that. I definitely meant take a picture of your belly for comparison to an older photo that was before you think you dropped. :blush::haha::haha:

Nariah- I am glad that I am not crazy in thinking it was nuts for her to plan that shower then, lol. 

I hope the trip for your horses goes over smoothly. My baby hurts me from the inside too! It isn't fun. He has this special ability to know when I need to pee now. He starts moving and pressing on my bladder and it hurts so very bad. OH calls him a trickster and laughs because he thinks it's funny the baby hurts me from the inside. His other movements are painful too, that is just the one that hurts the most. 

The discharge is pretty normal. I read it from women on here all the time that their discharge has increased. The only time I'd worry if it were important juices is if you were laying down and then when you got up after 30 minutes your pad got wet or your panties got wet through to your pants. Other than that, totally normal I'd say. My discharge hasn't gotten any worse lately. So, I dunno! Though I have felt a tiny bit more unclean down there if that makes any sense. Like, I feel unclean after an hour or two after a shower. Maybe it is extra discharge, but I don't feel it? :shrug: I dunnO!


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> whittnie117 said:
> 
> 
> I heard that the discharge gets worse the last couple weeks, but I have no facts to back it up. Take a picture that we can compare your belly to! Dooooo ittt.... :D
> 
> Okay, I just re-read that. I definitely meant take a picture of your belly for comparison to an older photo that was before you think you dropped. :blush::haha::haha:
> 
> Nariah- I am glad that I am not crazy in thinking it was nuts for her to plan that shower then, lol.
> 
> I hope the trip for your horses goes over smoothly. My baby hurts me from the inside too! It isn't fun. He has this special ability to know when I need to pee now. He starts moving and pressing on my bladder and it hurts so very bad. OH calls him a trickster and laughs because he thinks it's funny the baby hurts me from the inside. His other movements are painful too, that is just the one that hurts the most.
> 
> The discharge is pretty normal. I read it from women on here all the time that their discharge has increased. The only time I'd worry if it were important juices is if you were laying down and then when you got up after 30 minutes your pad got wet or your panties got wet through to your pants. Other than that, totally normal I'd say. My discharge hasn't gotten any worse lately. So, I dunno! Though I have felt a tiny bit more unclean down there if that makes any sense. Like, I feel unclean after an hour or two after a shower. Maybe it is extra discharge, but I don't feel it? :shrug: I dunnO!Click to expand...

I am sooo glad its not just my baby that hates my insides. :haha:
every time I say ouch DH is like are you ok, and I am like yeah no I am fine its just your son. its terrible because DH is like man your pregnancy sucks, you hurt all the time! I didn't think it was too bad, not ideal but not terrible, guess I whine too much. :blush:

As for the discharge, sometimes it does feel wet through my pants too...not fun. :nope:
It does have a smell, but not urine and it doesn't smell bad necessarily just off.


----------



## whittnie117

Hmm, I'd just bring it up to your midwife on Friday.It doesn't hurt to get checked over. I'm sure it's the extra discharge, but just in case ya know?

Sorry i didn't comment on the new midwife. I meant to. I hope that she is a good fit. I really do. 

As far as OH's....Mine says the same thing!!! He also says that I should get diapers right now because I am always complaining that I need to pee and it hurts so bad all the time, lol. I told him that I'd rather keep my dignity until the actual birth, thank you. And he said, "you're going to lose it sometime!" :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

Ew...discharges....I hate it. I'd wake up to a bunch over my pantyliner. You bet, I go through many panty liners in a day. Even if I don't get much discharge in a given hour, I have to change it. Or else I'd get itchy. Can't stand that wet feeling or the itches.

*Mama* - if you're still around, I hope you and your twins are doing fine!!!!


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> Hmm, I'd just bring it up to your midwife on Friday.It doesn't hurt to get checked over. I'm sure it's the extra discharge, but just in case ya know?
> 
> Sorry i didn't comment on the new midwife. I meant to. I hope that she is a good fit. I really do.
> 
> As far as OH's....Mine says the same thing!!! He also says that I should get diapers right now because I am always complaining that I need to pee and it hurts so bad all the time, lol. I told him that I'd rather keep my dignity until the actual birth, thank you. And he said, "you're going to lose it sometime!" :haha:

I hope she is a good fit too, at this point I kind of don't care, I just want to have some place set and safe to deliver. lol about your OH, mine says a lot of stuff like that too.

The current frustration is taking a bath and getting out of the car I need help now, can't quite get up on my own from down there. Oh that an putting on my shoes! 

on a side note, can't remember if we've already gone over this somewhere in this thread but what are all you doing for nursing bras? Are you guys getting any before baby is here? if so how many? Any of you who already have some or have kids already, any favorites or anything to look for when buying one?


----------



## whittnie117

I can't get out of the car either! Our car is low and he parks on a curb, so a low car + a curb= a very frustrated pregnant lady. LOL. I don't drive anymore since I can't focus with this baby brain. I put my shoes just under the bed and I can't get them when we go out so I always ask for him to grab them. There's really no where else I can put them. I can still put them on myself though, but it's hard. and it's only because I leave them tied how they are. 

As far as maternity bras, I bought two nursing bras in a 4x and can you believe that my breasts don't fit? My boobs have not only grown outward, they've grown sideways too. It's ridiculous. I also bought two front clasp bras that were listed as 46 Is...NOPE no way. They are too small too!!! Ri-di-cu-lous. So now I am waiting until he is born to buy any more. I will probably buy 2-4 of them. That should be enough to get through a week. I might also invest in one or two sleep bras in addition. I don't know if Zulily is international, but if it is, check them out. Sometimes they have a company that does a flash sale on their bras and you can pick them up for like 12 dollars.


----------



## Nariah01

Thanks for the advice whit.

So I am going to kind of stalk the thread for a few hours because I am kind of worried but not sure if I am to the point where I should call the doctor. But my DH isn't home from work yet and I can't stand being alone with how I feel right now. :nope:

So the furnace in our new house is in a weird closet type thing, but checked out clean on the inspection(it runs on propane). But yesterday we started to think we could smell gas, but we were sure. Well today you can smell it, not to mention the closet is off the pantry and anytime you open that pantry it smells so bad. Now I am worried because I have been home all day with this furnace going, and now I feel like crap. I have horrid pain in my chest and some trouble breathing, as well as a killer headache, and I am now panicking wondering if I am sick somehow from this am I hurting my baby. But I don't want to freak out too much because I also have asthma and have been trying to do laundry and such and may have just over done it. either way I hate sitting here by myself wondering so I am going to troll BnB for a while to take my mind off it. If any ladies are still on I appreciate any company or advice at this point.


----------



## whittnie117

I don't know how furnaces work there in the UK, but it should be the same principle as ours here? Is it possible the burner is out? That would release gas because it wouldn't be lit. Do you have carbon monoxide detectors at your home? That is what I would be worried about if I could smell gas. Especially if you are having those symptoms. Is it cold where you are? I'd open the windows to let fresh air in. If there is carbon monoxide in the home, you'd have to turn off the furnace altogether (is that possible for yours?) and open the windows as it wouldn't be safe all closed up (actually deadly). I left the burner on the stove on (well my belly hit it and accidently turned it on) to where it was on, but not lit and I had all the windows and doors closed and got very headachey and light headed. Once I noticed what happened I opened all the windows, turned off the burner and went outside for a bit. 

I hope it's nothing, but I don't mess with gas...It's scary.


----------



## Nariah01

Im actually in the US, and I turned it off a bit ago and opened up some windows. Although now I am freezing but don't feel any better. We do have a few detectors around, but nothing went off so they either don't work or all is fine and I just overdid it. I just hate sitting here by myself wondering, I will feel better when DH gets home in an hour.


----------



## whittnie117

Why on earth did I think you were in the UK? How weird. How very, very weird. It's raining here in San Diego tonight. Burry if I decided to turn on the stove again, lol (I do it all the time now when I use the microwave because this big belly has a mind of its own). 

It's good that the detectors didn't go off, though not good if they aren't working!!!

You could have just overdone it, but just in case, don't go to sleep until your hubby gets home just in case. I am getting sleepy now, but I think I need some butterscotch pudding before I sleep. So I'll be on here for a little bit longer to keep you company.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> That's nuts! I would say hell no! Can't have a baby hower without you and how the hell are you going to enjoy it when you are so close to having this baby! I'd be so irriated too. The thought is nice, but she's not really thinking about it the right way.
> 
> So I DEFINITELY think I've dropped. I had two people ask me at work if I had... I guess my gut is much lower today! Also, has anyone notice a serious increase in vaginal discharge when their LO dropped?!? TMI, but I've been like a facet today! Totally gross and I didn't have any panty liners at work. It's not mucusy or blood tinged.... Just much more. Weird.

I want to see a pic too!!! I decided I cant tell when I dropped because hes so big lol. Anyway, I had increased discharge starting about 35 weeks or so. Id say its pretty normal....gross and uncomfortable, but normal. And mine is always thin and watery, which they tell you to look out for, but...doc told me its normal. Just FYI



luna_19 said:


> I had tons of discharge the week or so before labour! I seriously felt like I had peed myself all the time.
> 
> OK I know it sounds crazy but I really miss being pregnant. It was just so special and was over way too fast

It does sound crazy lol. Im just teasing. Ive wondered if Ill miss feeling LO inside me...its a very personal experience, but Im excited for OH to get a change to feel him too :) How are you and the baby doing? Is the lack of sleep really as terrible as everyone says?



Nariah01 said:


> I hope she is a good fit too, at this point I kind of don't care, I just want to have some place set and safe to deliver. lol about your OH, mine says a lot of stuff like that too.
> 
> The current frustration is taking a bath and getting out of the car I need help now, can't quite get up on my own from down there. Oh that an putting on my shoes!
> 
> on a side note, can't remember if we've already gone over this somewhere in this thread but what are all you doing for nursing bras? Are you guys getting any before baby is here? if so how many? Any of you who already have some or have kids already, any favorites or anything to look for when buying one?

I cannot get my shoes on either. That just started last week where I was like....EFFFFF it. I have clogs Ive been wearing....plus since my feet are swelling so bad the clogs help lol. I could LOVE a bath, the shower feels so good, but it makes me nervous since Ive lost parts of my plug. Its probably fine right? 
As for nursing bras....I bought a tank top and three bras from Target that I really like...dont know how they are with BF yet obviously, but, comfort wise I like them, 2 are sports bra types and the other is a regular underwire. I love target bras though in general. :shrug: Guess Ill see how they work soon.

AFM- 39 weeks today :happydance: Hopefully the dr has good news tonight. OH is super excited....I asked him why and hes like....because the dr could tell us the babys coming. :haha: Im like....uh hon, no he cant lol. At least hes excited. I guess Im just thinking that even if Im more dilated or effaced no one can predict labor....soooo Im still in a waiting game. Bored and waiting and working. My motivation for working has gone out the window....4 more days left thank god....if LO doesnt come before then


----------



## wantb502

Whit: I totally knew what you meant! Hahahha!

I had my appt today. I'm 1cm dilated, cervix is long, mid position and soft. I bled a LOT. When she removed her fingers infelt this huge gush and she seemed kind of freaked out. She told me to stay calm... No big deal. I wasn't too worries because, well I was in the doctors office! After she played a cream to get it to stop she commented about how calm i was and I said "it because I know you know what you are doing" 

Well I think because of all the excitement, she forgot to check his HB! He's moving fine so in not too worried.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - nice, 1cm dilated...I wonder if I'm dilated at all but I won't know until this Friday. I'm just looking forward to the dr doing the version. 

Ugh...sorry ladies but I gotta complain....my boy gives me a hard time going poo. I am not constipated but whenever I'm going and in the process, he kicks and stops the process. It's so frustrating! So then the feeling of bm stops and I'm left bloated all day.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

wantb502 said:


> Whit: I totally knew what you meant! Hahahha!
> 
> I had my appt today. I'm 1cm dilated, cervix is long, mid position and soft. I bled a LOT. When she removed her fingers infelt this huge gush and she seemed kind of freaked out. She told me to stay calm... No big deal. I wasn't too worries because, well I was in the doctors office! After she played a cream to get it to stop she commented about how calm i was and I said "it because I know you know what you are doing"
> 
> Well I think because of all the excitement, she forgot to check his HB! He's moving fine so in not too worried.

Thats exciting that youre dilated!!! I wouldve probably freaked a bit if that happened to me. I had bleeding for the first time after the sweep they did, it was a bit, but they assured me it was normal. You strike me as the calm under pressure type :) I bet that bodes well for your delivery. Also you know a lot more about your cervix than I do....I know Im 90% efface, I thought that meant I was shortening? Im confused and now I feel like I should know lol



The Alchemist said:


> Want - nice, 1cm dilated...I wonder if I'm dilated at all but I won't know until this Friday. I'm just looking forward to the dr doing the version.
> 
> Ugh...sorry ladies but I gotta complain....my boy gives me a hard time going poo. I am not constipated but whenever I'm going and in the process, he kicks and stops the process. It's so frustrating! So then the feeling of bm stops and I'm left bloated all day.

I totally understand what you mean about going to the bathroom. The last few days Ive had loose BMs but last week...I wasnt constipated but it hurt to push, if that makes sense. What a pain. I just ramped up my salad intake lol. It seemed to help, I think our LOs are getting big and stuff is getting all squished, its annoying. 

Im getting anxious for my dr appt. Really I think I just want to be done with work today. My feet and ankles are swelling terribly today and I just want to get home and get my feet up. I know I should probably get some of those stockings, but....Im so close to the end, I dont want to waste the money. Im kinda cheap these days.

OOOOOH- Lets talk Halloween costumes. Anyone doing anything. I wish I wouldve known for sure Id still be pregnant and bought one of those cute shirts that have like a baby skeleton on the tummy or something. Buuuuut, I didnt. Now I dont know what to do. I thought about just buying a mens Halloween Tshirt from Walmart or something so at least Id have something, but Im unsure.


----------



## Nariah01

Well Made it through the night, feel like crap today, but I think I must have just over done it the other day. And DH thinks he fixed the leak on the furnace so we have heat again. :happydance:

Thanks Whitt for the company! I don't know what I would have done without it. I hope I feel better by tomorrow otherwise moving those horses is going to suck more then it already does!


----------



## whittnie117

want- that is so exciting! Woohoo for progression. We are going to meet our LOs in a couple weeks! 

Alchemist- I thought I was the only one that had that since no one had said anything before this. He kicks me too when going to the bathroom now. It never fails. It doesn't matter if I am going pee or poo. If I am peeing, he'll put pressure on my bladder in a weird way that stops the flow and then I have to sit there and wait for the rest to come out. I can feel him do it. When pooing, he jumps around. I wonder if the bowels constrict around the uterus when having a bowel movement. That would make sense for me because he will kick if even a tiny bit of pressure is put on my stomach. 

Rockin-Effacement is the shortening and ripening of the cervix. Some doctors will just tell you how long your cervix is and if it's soft, but it's essentially the same thing. I am not doing anything for Halloween. I wanted to hand out candy this year, but I am so tired with all this not doing anything that I'm exhausted. I hope that made sense. 

Nariah-Glad you have heat again! So it was indeed a gas leak? It sounded like it to me. If it was, get those carbon monoxide detectors checked, lol. I hope you start feeling better soon. 


AFM- My mom is refusing to get the whooping cough vaccine because she thinks it will make her sick. She is not worried about the sore arm. I tried to tell her at most she'd have some flu like symptoms for a few hours. I tried to tell her how dangerous whooping cough is to newborns and she said, "I don't have it, I don't think I will have it, and I'll just get tested before I go to the hospital to see you labor." I was like, that is NOT the point here and you wouldn't be able to get tested for it like that. She really is like talking to a wall. I'm realizing this more and more as this pregnancy progresses. There is a projected outbreak this season and my brother and sister don't have the vaccine either, so it is highly likely that my mom could come down with it. I don't want to tell her, "well , if you don't get it, you can't be around my baby," but at the same time, I do. I'm not going to have her putting my baby at risk because of her irrational fears. I am being irrational about this? Or am I right in my thought process here? 

With that being said, I got my whooping cough vaccine yesterday and man is my arm sore. I couldn't sleep because that is the side I like to sleep on, lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - it's so annoying just sitting on the toilet waiting for him to stop pressing or kicking or squirming at my bladder or bowel. I just wanna do my business and go, is that too much to ask for?! Lol...on the whooping cough, I got mine after I had dd....I think OH did too. My mind is a blur right now. But is your mom planning to visit often?


----------



## whittnie117

Yea, she is planning to be at the hospital, in the room, and stay for a few days once the house gets settled. I also planned to let her see him whenever she wanted after 6 weeks. It's her first grandbaby, I didn't want her to miss out on anything.

My thing is that she opted out my little brother from getting the vaccine the last few years before school and he is still in high school and can get it pretty easy, which can give it to her, which can give it to my baby. My sister still lives at home, but she said she was going to get the vaccine once she gets over being sick (go figure). At least she isn't so closed minded. I am going to ask my dad to take my little brother to get the vaccine and try to explain what it is to my mom and why it's important especially in San Diego. 

My dad worked at a cancer research center that also did vaccines for different things. He worked with the CDC and the FDA and all those things, so he knows all the information. I'm hoping he will get her to change her mind.


----------



## The Alchemist

Rockin - well if I didn't have so much discomfort, I'd probably wear a costume and then take dd out trick or treating. But...think she'll just have to wait next year and by then, it'll be better because she'll go with little brother. I do think those scary pregnant costume are awesome but I don't think I'll be able to sport that anymore lol. No more kids for me after my boy. We're stopping at 2. I think OH wants to snip it.


----------



## whittnie117

Oh and adding to my response to you Alchemist...

There are already more cases reported for this year in San Diego than last year. My nurse said that they project an outbreak for this season. I just don't want to risk my baby!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh yeah of course! I understand, I'd want my baby protected. They are so fragile as babies. When my dd had her first jab at 4 months, she gotta fever all day and was sickly. I dunno how you're gonna convince your mom to get it.


----------



## Nariah01

Honestly whit I don't think you are being irrational for saying she needs to have it. Its harsh, saying you can't see your grandchild until you have the shot, but at the same time, its pretty much what I will tell my parents if they plan to see him a lot before he can get his shots. The fact of the matter is, your baby will only have so much immunities built up from you and whooping cough is deadly. Its also highly contagious, I wouldn't take a chance. Because if your mom gets sick, its minor compared to what it could do to your baby.

That's just my opinion though, I would rather be a bit harsh to my parents, have them be mad for a bit and then get over it but know my son is safer then to have him get sick. Because you know if he gets sick its going to make you feel guilty, or at least that's how I feel. 

I mean I hate, I do mean HATE getting shots, but I sucked it up for the sake of my baby, why can't other people?


----------



## whittnie117

Thanks for the reassurance. I just want to make sure I am not the one being irrational in this. I don't think I am.

I hate shots too. I have had more shots in this pregnancy that I ever have since I was 14 (that's the last shot I can remember). I've had 5 so far and I know I at least have one more left (the rh immunoglobin after birth). Needles freak me out. I do think the whooping cough flared up my arthritis in my hand though, but it could be the weather it was raining pretty hard last night. I dunno. Anyhow, I think I am going to just have to stand my ground in this. I am not going to risk my baby. The first possible shot for whooping cough is at 2 months for the baby. So, I agree, I'd rather her be upset with me than put my baby at risk. Though she keeps grudges and would hold it against me for years and years. 

I don't know how I am going to convince her either Alchemist. The last thing I can think of is having my dad talk to her. She takes him more seriously than she does me. I think she thinks I am going to give in on this like I do with almost everything, but I am pretty steadfast in this.


----------



## The Alchemist

Your dad should be able to convince her of how serious it is. He's got great medical background it seems. Hopefully, it will sink in her head and she will get the shot for the safety of her grandchild.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - btw, you gonna be up late tonight? I need a night buddy, keep me company lol. We're on the same time zone. I think I'm having a long night because dd had a late nap. Ugh...


----------



## whittnie117

I might be up. I never know these things. I didn't take a nap today, so I might end up falling asleep earlier (around 11 or 12). But I also fell asleep at 10 am and woke up at 2, so who knows :shrug: These things are up in the air now-a-days.But for sure if I am up, I'll keep you company.


----------



## luna_19

Sorry too much to read everyone's posts just wanted to respond to rockin (I think!) We are doing well, my hubby is off work too so we can take turns being up with Devyn since he has his nights and days mixed up right now. I have no idea how someone could do it by them self though


----------



## cat123456

Hey ladies update: tyler was born yesterday pretty quickly at 8.53 am weighing 7.7 pounds.. Im gunna write my birth story in th announcements bit now if anyone wants to read it? Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Cat- Congrats!!! Thats fantastic. Ill look for your story :)

Whitt- I thought I was the only one being anal about shots and cleanliness after baby gets here. I smoke before I got pregnant (quit about 2 months before we got pregnant) but...I would NEVER smoke and then hold a baby or smoke with a baby in the car....EVER. And shes being difficult about it. The babies immune systems are so low before their shots that its just better to be safe than sorry. OH is putting up a fuss too about not inconveniencing people. I pretty much told him I didnt care, that the baby was more important than his familys feelings. I was having a harsh moment. 

Nariah- hope youre getting the rest you need...and glad to hear your heater was fixed :)

Alchemist- I cant wait until next year, we'll all have our kiddos in costumes. HOW CUTE!!!! lol

AFM- No new progression at the doctor. Still 1cm and 90% effaced. Next appt is on my due date (Tues Nov 5) Maybe some of you can shed some light. I slept like crap last night. I kept waking up with contractions (BH I assume) and I was nauseous. There were a few time I thought I was going to throw up. I was able to fall back asleep within a few minutes of waking up each time....but I still think its weird. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Alchemist

Cat - that's wonderful news! Congrats on your birth and yes, I would love to read your story! Post it! 

Rockin - I think that's a way your body is telling you to get ready for it. And for some reason, I think it's gonna happen like out of the blue when you least expect it. Maybe I think that because I've been reading other ladies going through such spontaneous labor. Hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## whittnie117

Cat- Congratulations! So glad that your little boy is here. You must be so in love. 

Luna-Glad that you are doing well. I can't even imagine night time with the LO. I know OH will help me, but since I am breast feeding and don't want to introduce nipple confusion, it is pretty much up to me to be up with him most of the time. I know you're breast feeding as well. How is that going? Especially at night? Why would your husband get up at night too? I guess in my mind I am thinking that it will just have to be me, me, me at night. Are there instances where OH can do whatever at night too? Sorry for all the questions. 

Rockin- It does sound like your body is just getting prepped to go into labor really soon. Those could have been real contractions if they were making you nauseous, especially if they were waking you up. Let's hope it's soon for you!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - I bottle fed my dd my pumped breastmilk. I had some stored for OH+ in laws to feed her too. For her, it didn't cause any confusion. She suckled both real and fake nipples lol. But then at that time, I didn't know about nipple confusion.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats cat!

We're having issues right now with Devyn not feeding for long enough because he's so sleepy so we nurse for as long as we can then I pump and feed what I pump. I was doing cup and syringe feeding at first but was ready to lost my mind so I got the medela bf bottles they force him to actually latch and suck. According to the lc as long as I always offer him boob first we should be fine and the bottle is making my life a million times easier. Hubby usually helps out by washing all the pump parts and stuff every time. We did have a few nights where he would only sleep on one of our chests so we had to take turns staying up with him but he did go back to sleep in his bassinette after every feed last night :)


----------



## whittnie117

luna_19 said:


> Congrats cat!
> 
> We're having issues right now with Devyn not feeding for long enough because he's so sleepy so we nurse for as long as we can then I pump and feed what I pump. I was doing cup and syringe feeding at first but was ready to lost my mind so I got the medela bf bottles they force him to actually latch and suck. According to the lc as long as I always offer him boob first we should be fine and the bottle is making my life a million times easier. Hubby usually helps out by washing all the pump parts and stuff every time. We did have a few nights where he would only sleep on one of our chests so we had to take turns staying up with him but he did go back to sleep in his bassinette after every feed last night :)

Oh, that's right. I don't know why it slipped my mind that you had to syringe feed. That's great that your OH cleans the parts. I HATE doing dishes/cleaning things that involves water, so hopefully my OH will do that too. I was reading that some parents co-sleep like that, with LO on their chest. I can't imagine it right now because I obviously have no baby with me to see how that would even work, but it's great that he slept in his bassinet. I hope mine, when he is here, takes to the bassinet straight away. 

I am so glad everything seems to be going alright for you. Hopefully things start to get easier..Especially with breast feeding for you.


----------



## luna_19

I actually had a few times where I sort of fell asleep with him on my chest when we were still at the hospital and I felt so bad when I wore up thinking he could have fallen!


----------



## whittnie117

Awe don't feel bad. A lot of women sleep like that with their babies, I just don't understand it yet because I have no baby to actually experience it. I think we, as women, have a sixth sense when it comes to our babies. If there was any movement, I am sure you would have woken up straight away to prevent anything from happening. The good thing though is that he didn't fall! So no worries on that. 

Oh gosh, I am getting so excited because the ladies in this group are beginning to have their babies. It'll be my turn eventually and I kind of can't wait to hold my baby now. I keep looking at these pictures of newborns and crying (stupid hormones) just thinking about how beautiful they all are and wondering what mine will look like. Argh, I am tearing up just thinking about it now. Haha...


----------



## The Alchemist

Luna - I dosed off plenty of times with my dd. It's true though when you have a baby, you don't really sleep when you're sleeping. Some how you're always mentally alert. Being a mom means you're never really rested and I think this is how nature is. 

Whittnie - me tooooo! Babies are being born and it's making me ever so anxious to meet my boy. That feeling of holding such a fragile little being, to protect it and ensure everything is safe and etc. 

I must say....I am such a totally different person now that I'm a mom. My pre-baby life was different. And sure I missed my travels and road trips, the occasional lounge/bar hopping, and the many trips to the next town for the best eateries, and going to concerts, I love my new me. And once they are old enough, we're dragging them along to the next travel destination!


----------



## wantb502

Cat: congrats on your baby boy!!! Wahoo! I can't wait to hear the birth story too. With all the exciting and different labors around here I'm getting so anxious!

Luna: I love hearing that your OH is getting up with you. I think it is so important to feel part of a team. 

Whit and alchemist: the three of us are right around the same time. I'm so anxious. Everyone asks if I am ready to NOT be pregnant. Well, honestly... Pregnacy isn't that bad for me. Still doing pretty much everything I want... Except my shoe laces! I am ready to meet my little dude though. I also tear up hearing about these birth stories and seeing our ladies with their babies. I can't wait to hold my LO in my arms and smell him and touh his hair and kiss his little toes. I am so excited! 3.5 weeks!!


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Luna- Glad youre figuring eveything out with breastfeeding. Thats one of my biggest fears, but it sounds like youre doing great! 

Alchemist, Want, Whitt- I cant believe how close you guys are!!! It wont be long for you guys now :) 

Not much to say here. Woke up with a headache and Ive been nauseous since then. If my BP was ever high I might be worried, but it never is. 2 more days of work and then I get to rest. My head hurts so bad today. I just want to close my eyes. :cry: 

Im thinking about reaching in and pulling this baby out myself lol I know itll happen soon and I really appreciate you ladies listening to me complain all the time. I feel bad about it. Sorry 

Oh yes.....Happy Halloween :witch: (<--- not quite what that was intended for but, you get the idea lol)


----------



## The Alchemist

Rock - oh yes happy Halloween! I forgot it's halloween today. We haven't even bought any candies for the neighborhood's kids. I can't wait to give some out and see the costumes. That's the only way I'm partaking in this Halloween since I can't walk far enough to take dd anywhere.


----------



## Nariah01

Happy Halloween everyone!!

Cat: Congrats on your boy, glad to hear he finally came, I remember how frustrated you were getting. lol

Luna: Well its good that he is making progress with sleeping on his own in his bassinet, and I hear its not uncommon to have trouble feeding at first because of sleepy babies. I also heard its more common with boys, will be interesting to see if mine is like that. 

Rockin: Good luck, it does sound like your body is getting ready! I will keep my FX for you that it goes smoothly, and doesn't happen in the middle of your work day. lol :haha:

As for the rest of you ladies, your all lucky, I think I am the last one to have my baby in this group unless he comes early, cause my due date is the 29th. So I'll probably be sittin' here balling my eyes out reading all your birth stories and seeing all your pictures and wondering where the hell mine is!


----------



## whittnie117

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!! 

I wish I could celebrate it, but alas I still feel horrible. I can't wait for next year though. We get to dress our babies in costumes!! Yay!

Alchemist- I never did any traveling or much of anything fun except for being part of the Rocky Horror Picture Show. That was a good time. But as soon as I quit no one talked to me again! So I guess that wasn't the right place for me. I always have wanted to be a mommy, so it will be interesting to see how life changes when LO comes. I am so excited (and scared).

Want- People ask me the same question and I have a two part answer. I tell people I want him to cook until 39 weeks, but I wouldn't mind a fast forward button. Pregnancy has been really hard on me. 

Rockin- we are close, but I still feel it's so far away! Where is that fast forward button. Time is dragging now. And don't worry about complaining. We all do and that's what we are here for. To listen to get us through this. It won't be long now for you. 

Nariah-You never know some of us might go over and might be right there with you. OR you could go early and be right there with us. It's only the matter of a few days! Also, I never realized what FX was until it dawned on me in your post, lol!! So thanks for the inadvertent help! :haha:

I can't wait until Monday. I get to see my little boy on the ultrasound again. Hopefully time will speed a bit up for me instead of continuing to drag on.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh speaking of appointments, mine's tomorrow. For the first time in this pregnancy, OH is able to come with me. So we'll get to see whether our boy is heads down or still breech. And then if he's still breech, we'll decide on a version but OH wants to know the risks to baby and/or me, which I'm not entirely sure of, besides fetal distress. We'll make sure to ask all the questions while we are there. 

But right now...I'm so craving some sort of pastry. Something with custard in it. Nothing too sugary, but just enough. But I think I'll just imagine eating one. My sweet tooth appetite has definitely increased at the last minute. Jeez...


----------



## The Alchemist

No...I want pie. Key lime pie. I saw one on travel channel. I can't so thinking about pies, now.


----------



## whittnie117

LOL you caught my pie bug. For me it was the pumpkin. Then I got the one I wanted and the craving went away. So go get that slice of key lime pie. I am such an instigator :D 

I feel really off. I did yesterday too. In addition to my flare up. I just feel 'off'. I don't know how else to explain it. Almost like I have a fever and am sick, but I am not sick and don't have a fever, if that makes any sense at all. Been having some cramping in my back, but nothing to be concerned about (it isn't contractions) and I think the baby dropped more. Can it take days for the baby to drop? Because I thought my bump looked lower last week, but it really looks lower now. Even MIL mentioned it. I am getting those weird pains on my cervix again like I was having when I went to the hospital for the whole preterm thing. Perhaps I am dilating a bit more, but no plug loss or anything. I dunno...It's all so confusing. I am not saying I am having any labor symtoms. I am just saying I feel off and my cervix hurts, lol.

Also, can you tell if the baby is in the proper position as far as posterior or facing the correct way? I have been feeling him move and it tenses up my back now, which it never did before, but I still feel a lot of movement on the top of my tummy. My guess is that he is posterior still, but can you tell by movements for sure?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Whitt- I have no idea about babys position. My LOs been head down since about 28 weeks and I get weird movement all over the place :shrug: And I dont know how long it takes to drop. I know mine had dropped because the doctor told me, but I cant tell in my bump, and only sometimes in the feelings i get in my lower abdomen. Sorry Im not much help.

Alchemist- EAT THAT PIECE OF PIE!!! I love key lime pie, LOVE it. Ive had exactly one piece this pregnancy and I felt so sick afterwards I havent had another. Theres still one in my freezer from the two pack I bought. I just cannot bring myself to do it. Maybe after I have the baby. But Im all about satisfying cravings the last week or so lol. We dont have much longer left, indulge a little.
Let us know how your appt goes. Im glad your OH gets to go with you :)

AFM- TMI alert!!! :haha: What do you guys know about leaking waters....probably as much as me, lol. Ive tried all the tests that they say to do like lying down then standing up....no gush immediately. It doesnt seem to smell. Color wise....clear to whitish (this is what makes me think its discharge) I woke up last night around 3 (still with my awful headache) because i thought my water broke. There was a wet spot about the size of 2 half dollars on my undies. I went to the bathroom, nothing noticable upon wiping other than it was very slippery (also made me think discharge)Change undies, I go to lie back down....and it leaked again, this time about the size of 1 half dollar. Definitely not urine, no real smell. Ive read waters can have a sweet or semen smell :shrug: 

It could just be my body getting extra lubey for the baby to come out, but, I wanted your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Nariah01

Rockin: Too me it sounds more like discharge, but if it happens consistently throughout the whole day then I would probably change my mind. When your water breaks, it doesn't have to be a gush, some people go like that and I've also heard some people just kind of trickle. I think it depends on how the baby is sitting, and how you cervix is at the time they break, but as I have never had a baby I don't know for sure, but that's what I've read anyways. :shrug:

Whitt: I don't know about being able to tell which way the baby is facing...I don't think anyone really knows until you either get an ultrasound, or go into labor. All I know was mine was head down last appointment and has been for the last five weeks. but I don't know which way he is facing. 

So I went to bed at like 11:30 last night because I knew I had to get up early for my appointment with the new midwife today. I slept like crap all night, had a stuffy nose and all. Then like literally thirty minutes before my alarm goes off, best sleep of my life! GAH! What the hell is with that?!?!?! Its so not cool, I swear if that is how my sleep goes for the next four weeks I am going to go insane! :growlmad:


----------



## luna_19

The spinning babies website has instructions in how to figure out which way baby is sitting. It was pretty easy for me to figure out Devyn was always over on my left side with his legs and arms towards the right. My belly was always lopsided and bigger on the left and he kept sticking his butt into my left ribs :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

I think I will wait in that key lime pie. I wanna find a good recipe so I can make it myself. But you bet, I'll indulge! There is a good bakery/pastry shop along the way to the hospital. I'll make sure to stop by either before or after the appointment. Thanks, ladies! 

Rockin - I agree with Nariah. If it goes on like that all day, then I'd start to consider it your waters trickling out. It's so hard to tell. But I'm the wrong mom to ask because my waters never went or leaked. It had to be broken by mw at 8cm dilated (then the fun started).

Nariah - so sorryyour sleep last night sucked! Gosh I hate that though...finally sleeping good then the alarm (my dd lol) wakes up. Grrr! So yeah...I know what you mean. I feel ya.

Luna - I have a hard lump to the left or right of navel but I'm breech so I know it's his head, otherwise, I'd be confused. Plus, it's always so warm on that lumpy spot. I'm hoping the version today will be successful though.


----------



## Nariah01

well my appointment went well. I like the new midwife, she is very nice and low key so I think it will be a good fit. Did the Strep B test, will here back about it in a week. Now all I have to do is preregister at the hospital and tour the birthing suites. Oh and I need to pack my bag probably before I run out of time or forget again. lol :haha:

Good luck today Alchemist! Hope all goes well at your app.!


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah- Sorry your sleep has been bad. I definitely know how that feels. Also, it is good that you like your new midwife. I was wondering if she would be a good fit. Pack your bags silly! I have packed them and repacked them already, lol. I still haven't gotten my strep B test. I find that really odd because of my complications this pregnancy. I would think she would have run that already. I am going to ask for her to do it on this appointment. I really don't want to be hooked up to an IV for no reason if she doesn't do it. 

Alchemist- I wish I had the patience and felt okay enough to make a pie, lol. I love pie. I love cake. Heck I love just about anything yummy. We have a bakery near here, but it is cupcakes, cakes, and cookies. No pies :( I would love a chocolate silk pie or banana cream pie right about now. But I guess I will settle for the sandwich OH is making for me. We get this delicious bread rolls from a store that carries local bakery breads. So yummy.


----------



## The Alchemist

So my appointment was nothing. Baby is still breech. Another dr will be calling me either tomorrow or Sunday (or did he say Monday? Can't remember now) to discuss the version, which will be done sometimes next week. I might also still avoid a section and have a breech vaginal birth. I hate all the waiting. 

I didn't even get my pie because dd decided to throw an I'm-tired tantrum so we just drove on home. Today was just...blah...


----------



## Nariah01

I'm sorry your appointment and your day didn't go as planned Alchemist. :nope:

If it helps I have heard of people having vaginal births with a baby that is breech. Its not as easy, but doable. So maybe even if you can't get your little one to turn before its time you can still avoid a section. But I have good feelings about this though, I honestly think that your little man will turn on his own before its time. But either way I hope your night is better then the day was.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nariah01

Man after reading some of the other posts I actually feel really bad about my day, because it actually wasn't half bad. After my App. DTD with DH and then went and got some tacos. Couldn't have gone better.

Except now I want another taco....damn shouldn't have mentioned them. :dohh:


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - aww thanks for sending me good juju lol. I certainly hope so! Why is being a woman so damn tough?!


----------



## luna_19

That would be great if they let you try for a vaginal birth anyways! It wasn't that long ago that they happened all the time.


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - aww thanks for sending me good juju lol. I certainly hope so! Why is being a woman so damn tough?!

I know right!?!? Men have it so easy! My DH and I were talking last night and he asked me if I was nervous or excited since we were getting down to the last four weeks. I told him it was a bit of both, and he said he was 100% excited for it, and he couldn't see why I was nervous. I just shook my head and told him he doesn't get it. I am super excited to have my baby, but I also pointed out that he just gets all the easy stuff with this, his body isn't the one growing this baby and pushing him into the world. lol

I told him the biggest thing I am worried about is all the healing after hes born, like sitting down, and taking that first poo, or trying to have sex again. He just looked at me and was like oh I see. I swear they get all the easy parts of this whole childbirth and rearing stuff. :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

Omg....the first pp poo! I remember! For a whole week, it hurt to poo, especially as it's coming out - lol so sorry tmi. 

And yeah. What DO men go through? Can't think of anything...sorry, OH. Get up from that 2hr nap and massage my back!


----------



## whittnie117

I took a nap and missed a conversation, lol. 

Nariah- sounds like your days was pretty good, but now you made me want tacos too :(

Alchemist- Sorry your day didn't go as planned and sorry you didn't get your pie! I would have sent OH right back out to get it, haha. It's great news that they might let you try for a breech vaginal birth. Most doctors wouldn't, but this is how I see it (as Luna has already mentioned), women have been birthing babies for thousands of years. Some of those we breech and it doesn't always mean there won't be a good outcome. It's just a bit harder and needs more preparation in our society due to all the liabilities and such. 

Hopefully your boy is just one of those stubborn babies and decides to turn at the last second. 

I am SOOOOO scared of the first poo and pee. Oh my gosh! 
As for what OH's do...not much when it comes to growing and birthing babies and all the discomforts that come with that. But I am totally making him come in with me for the first time I need to go so I can hold on to him for support. I don't care about my dignity or his comfort levels at that point! Ha! 

I do have to give my OH this though, he has been working relentlessly on getting the house done before the baby gets here. He took today off of work so he could grind out a huge foundation crack in the house and fix it. Poor guy. The neighbor's tree roots came and ruined the foundation in the front part of the house, hopefully OH's fix keeps it fixed since the neighbors are in the process of killing that tree. Now sometime this weekend they can start putting in the floors. I am so excited because once all the floors are done it's nursery decorating time!!! It's so close, yet so far away, lol.


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> I took a nap and missed a conversation, lol.
> 
> Nariah- sounds like your days was pretty good, but now you made me want tacos too :(
> 
> Alchemist- Sorry your day didn't go as planned and sorry you didn't get your pie! I would have sent OH right back out to get it, haha. It's great news that they might let you try for a breech vaginal birth. Most doctors wouldn't, but this is how I see it (as Luna has already mentioned), women have been birthing babies for thousands of years. Some of those we breech and it doesn't always mean there won't be a good outcome. It's just a bit harder and needs more preparation in our society due to all the liabilities and such.
> 
> Hopefully your boy is just one of those stubborn babies and decides to turn at the last second.
> 
> I am SOOOOO scared of the first poo and pee. Oh my gosh!
> As for what OH's do...not much when it comes to growing and birthing babies and all the discomforts that come with that. But I am totally making him come in with me for the first time I need to go so I can hold on to him for support. I don't care about my dignity or his comfort levels at that point! Ha!
> 
> I do have to give my OH this though, he has been working relentlessly on getting the house done before the baby gets here. He took today off of work so he could grind out a huge foundation crack in the house and fix it. Poor guy. The neighbor's tree roots came and ruined the foundation in the front part of the house, hopefully OH's fix keeps it fixed since the neighbors are in the process of killing that tree. Now sometime this weekend they can start putting in the floors. I am so excited because once all the floors are done it's nursery decorating time!!! It's so close, yet so far away, lol.

Sorry about passing the taco craving on. Mine has now morphed into a cinnamon roll craving. lol, I swear my stomach can't decide what it wants more these days! As for the first poop, I am very hopeful that it won't be too bad for me. I have a sensitive tummy normally, and normally take probiotics to help with it, but I stopped taking them for a bit, maybe it will make it easier to go?? :shrug: One can only hope. 

As for DH, I really shouldn't complain about him not doing anything because its not entirely true. He may not be able to carry and birth this baby, but he has been really great throughout this whole pregnancy. He gives me foot/leg/back/and neck rubs, without me asking for them. He helps me get up/put my socks and shoes on, sometimes he helps me shave. He makes me food when my back hurts to much to stand over the stove...etc. Hes been a saint, and I know for a fact that when Samuel is born he will be right there helping me take care of him as much as possible, so yeah I guess men are good for somethings. :thumbup:

Or maybe I just got really lucky and married an exceptional man.


----------



## Nariah01

well I am off to take a bath, and then I think I will try to go to bed. Key word being try, but more than likely I will sit in bed for an hour wondering why I can't sleep. Get three hours of sleep or so and then have to get up again. I will be so happy when I can get back to being able to sleep no matter what, it used to be such a talent of mine. Even managed to fall asleep at a concert, now I can't sleep unless its middle of the day or in the car. :dohh:


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: I am sorry your appt didn't go as hoped. I do hope this version works for you. I think it's awesome that your doc would even consider a breech birth. In many other countries, breech births are much more common. Most doctors here don't have the training so don't even consider it. I've watched several online and it's pretty similar. They used to do them all the time until c sections became so popular. Maybe with people not want sections so much, more docs will start doing more breech deliveries. But I'm keeping my fingers cross for you that LO turns!

You guys have made me want pie and tacos! I could totally go for both of those and it's 930am here!!


----------



## wantb502

Oh and I forgot to say that men really haven't a clue! I mean I know that I have little idea of what it's going to be like when LO arrives but get this: 

The other night DH said "I was think after the baby is born and before I go back to work (2 weeks later) that we could drive to Memphis and visit our new niece." 

Needless to say I laughed at him and told him he will be getting a serious reality check when the baby is born. He has no clue how tired we will be. Plus, why in the world would it be okay to travel 1.5 weeks after popping a baby out? Umm... We will not be sleeping, I will have had a 12 inch head come out of my vagina, and breast feeding every two hours. Sitting in a car for 6 hours is not my idea of fun. 

He has NO CLUE!


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - lol he sure don't know! To them, it's like black and white. My OH said something like that but he quickly realized how wrong he was. The most precious thing anyone wants to do after having a newborn especially, and is like gold, is SLEEP! Haha...btw, before I moved to LA, I lived in Memphis for about 10 years. I miss it sometimes for family, the bbq, and the nice and slow life. Los Angeles can get pretty crazy. I much prefer southern hospitality to snobby Hollywood style crazed people hehe.


----------



## The Alchemist

Btw...if this version works and he stays heads down, I betcha anything, I'll go over. Just a feeling...with my luck and all :xmas11:


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah- Mmmm Cinnamon rolls. I wish I could eat them still. Well I can, but they give me some of the worst heartburn I have had this pregnancy. It's on par with marinara sauce, chocolate, and bbq sauce. Yuck! 
It sounds like you got a good one (man). I have a belief that most people are generally good. Of course there are the bad ones out there, but that's just my view on things. As for sleep. I do that too now. I used to be able to sleep in blocks of 10-12 hours and now I can barely sleep three or four without having to get up to pee and then I can not fall back asleep for the life of me even if I am really tired. I did that twice today. Went to bed at 9pm, woke up at 11:45 pm...couldn't sleep until 5am and woke up at just under 9am. That is my typical type of sleep schedule now and it is so damn annoying. 


Want- There is no time frame where pie and tacos are not a welcome sight...Morning, afternoon, or night. They are all good for me. :D Lol...I couldn't imagine taking a trip so soon after having a baby. I figure it is going to be one of the most trying times of my life. I might be a little cranky. I get cranky when I am in pain and have no sleep to fall back on. I call myself a Cranky Mccrankypants.


----------



## whittnie117

Alchemist-I hope you don't go over, but babies come when they want to come. Though sometimes I wish it could be on demand :haha: 
I have never been anywhere outside of California besides for Las Vegas and Pheonix (I can't spell today). I would love to get to be able to travel to other places like Memphis. Or texas...And both are for food reasons, haha. I am a foody. 

I have this super duper sore spot on my abdomen. Right under the left side of my ribs. Couple inches higher than my belly button. It hurts :( 

And I am hungry, but OH is still sleeping because he must have woken up sometimes after 5 am (I know this because there is an Xbox game paused right now, lol). I want...a BLT and I'm gonna get it when he gets up.

Also, I say this to other BNBers and I wish I would take my own advice. GOOGLE is NOT your friend. I googled upper left belly pain in pregnancy and keep coming up with preeclampsia. But I have no other symptoms other than just feeling 'off' and unwell (but not sick). Stop scaring me google!


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - lol, that is funny. We always travel for food. Blt sounds good right now. But I'd also like a chili dog from this popular hotdog place over here. Nothing but their yummy chili on top. And theeeen, if not that, I want a shredded beef or chicken tamales...nothing but bad food's all I want lol.


----------



## whittnie117

A special hot dog place? What? I want to have a special hot dog place I can go to :( We have weinersnitzel (or however you spell it) and that is about it for hot dogs. I'm not getting my BLT though :( I forgot OH had went shopping and got all that sandwich stuff yesterday. So I figure, I might as well eat that yummy bread. 

Speaking of food, I think you have a sonic or two up there. They just built one here and we went last night. I had such high expectations and their food is kind of gross! Just good for drinks apparently.


----------



## The Alchemist

Sonics is good for their drinks. But that's about it. The food is too salty imo. So, I hear ya. Haven't been to one in forever though. There were a bunch of them when I lived in Memphis. 

My morning was spent eating eating and more eating. Now I'm just retiring from it. I had a bowl if cereal this morning, tea, pain yogurt, toast. That was my breakfast. Ugh...an hr later, I munched on a twix. A little later, I had soup in a small cappuccino cup. Okay...then I prepared lunch and made mini sandwiches, aside of potato salad, side of Russian beet salad, and crackers +caviar. Wth happened to my appetite this morning?! Okay I'm not eating again. I'll have a pear in a couple hours and that's it. Can't believe all I was doing was eating. My dd too. Just snacking all morning. Lol


----------



## whittnie117

I get days like that when I am just so hungry all day. Then I pay for it that night, lol. My tummy will hurt. 
Caviar is disgusting. YUCK! Acquired taste for sure. I never could get into it. 

I think it's time for a nap, lol. I am in a sandwich food coma. HAHA


----------



## Nariah01

So went out and had breakfast with DH and his friend. Then on the way home started getting this rather uncomfortable pain in my back/and belly, mostly the bottom half. I also have some pelvic pain and pain in like my cervix area...if that makes any sense, although I don't know that its all connected considering my pelvis has been hurting on and off for a few days. I dunno, it comes and goes, DH asked if I was having contractions and I told him I have no idea I've never been in labor before. I am hoping its just gas pains or something...am I being to optimistic? Should I call and talk to the midwife you think?

Alchemist: I originally predicted that my boy would be born a week after my due date in the first week of December at 8lbs and 4oz. However with all the pain and discomfort I've been having I am wondering if I need to revaluate my prediction to earlier. SO you never know, guess they just know when they want to come out and we are along for the ride.


----------



## wantb502

Sorry you gals are in pain! 

Whit: I totally made BLTs for lunch!! Didn't even see this post till now:) 

TMI:We went to Costco today and walked around for 1.5 hours. I'm cranky and exhausted and my back hurts. When I went pee in the store, I had a huge clump of discharge like I had after my internal exam. I got worried because I haven't had any discharge (beside last night) for two days! I texted my doc and she said it was normal as long as it wasnt rEd blood and baby was moving fine. I'm cramping and don't like that I'm still having discharge 5 days after an internal exam. I'm kind of pissed about it


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah- Any more pains? I don't know when you posted that because I was asleep for four hours again. I have that type of pain when we drive now. It is horrible. It's so hard to differentiate aches and pains as normal or something we should watch. 

Want-Could it be your plug starting to break apart and come out? That happens. Sometimes it just starts coming out in pieces and not all at once. At this stage in pregnancy it could be completely normal. Are you sure it's related to the exam? I personally only had discharge on the day of my exams and nothing after for the last two weeks (after all my bleeding and stuff stopped). No more mucus plug loss or anything. What kind of discharge is it? It's funny what I don't find TMI, haha.


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - I'm with whittnie...think by this time it's perfectly normal to have that much discharge with or without an internal exam. I've only been checked once, 2 weeks ago, and have it. Tbh, I've always had a bunch. As long as it isn't anything funky that's a sign of infection, I'd just not worry. It's one other yucky thing we ladies must endure unfortunately. 

Whittnie - I don't find anything tmi either. I'm gross lol


----------



## Nariah01

Yeah I don't find most things gross or tmi either. But I have always been like that, product of working with animals I suppose, used to all sorts of gross things. lol

well the pain went away after a while. I did have some bad gas so I think it was probably making the pain worse. Then I took a nap and other then the usual soreness that comes with being heavily prego I feel better. I haven't had an internal exam yet, when do they start doing those normally?


----------



## wantb502

TMI doesn't bother me at all either (being a nurse, I think I've seen or heard it all) 

I know it was from the exam because the medicine they placed on my cervix made it weird. It wasn't like regular discharge. It was like skin or wadded up wet paper... Blah. It was golf ball size and brown like old blood. Didn't have a smell or anything. I didn't have anymore. Hopefully it was the last of it. I have my next appt on Wednesday. I will talk to the doc about it more on then. 

I think I just over did yesterday. I tried to junp up and sit on the counter...... Hahahha ha! I couldn't get my butt up at all, I didn't have a problem doing that 3 weeks ago! I feel like a lame horse. I'm starting to get tired of being pregnant. I want to meet my guy and start my new chapter. 

Everyone else whos still preggers with me on that feeling ???


----------



## wantb502

Alcemist: congrats on 37 weeks and being TERM!


----------



## Nariah01

want I am right there with you on ready to be done with this whole preggers business. Congrats on being term as well! :hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - ohhh i know what discharge you're talking about. It looks like a piece of thin membrane. I have that too. I took a bath the other night and I actually saw several of those floating around. Then immediately, I got out. I got grossed out by what comes out of my vagina during pregnancy lol. Oh and I know what you are talking about, being tired of this pregnancy now. Like last night, I was just lying in bed with dd, and I had that feeling. But it turned to anger and frustration. At myself for getting pregnant so soon even though it was on the pill. Angry at OH for causing it lol. Mad that I can't even fart without my boy pushing against the way, blocking my fart. I. Am. DONE. Done, done, done! I'm going mental!

Congrats to you too for reaching term! Woohoo! We're that much closer to holding our baby!


----------



## wantb502

Thank god it's only a few more weeks for the rest of us. I'm starting to get jealous!


----------



## wantb502

Alchemist: yeah, it's more like that (the discharge). I look into more because I had some more today and really think its the Monsels solutions. I'm pissed and ready for it to stop.


----------



## whittnie117

Sorry ladies, I haven't kept up today. I just feel blah, not sick or anything, just blah. I'll comment tomorrow. I just wanted to say that I m 37 weeks today and I feel so relieved. I feel like I reached a huge milestone and I can relax even more now. My doctor didn't think I would make it to 34 weeks and then she didn't think I'd make it to 36 weeks. I am just so happy. I'd like him to stay cooking for another 2 weeks or so, but now I just feel like he can come when he wants. It's labor countdown now. Congrats to you Alchemist and Want for hitting early term too!


----------



## The Alchemist

whittnie117 said:


> Sorry ladies, I haven't kept up today. I just feel blah, not sick or anything, just blah. I'll comment tomorrow. I just wanted to say that I m 37 weeks today and I feel so relieved. I feel like I reached a huge milestone and I can relax even more now. My doctor didn't think I would make it to 34 weeks and then she didn't think I'd make it to 36 weeks. I am just so happy. I'd like him to stay cooking for another 2 weeks or so, but now I just feel like he can come when he wants. It's labor countdown now. Congrats to you Alchemist and Want for hitting early term too!

Congrats to you too! I was reading on fb that want is currently in labor! How exciting! Think it'll be a baby a week? Omg, how much more longer do I have to wait? Lol I'm just like, not only done with it, but I'm fed up with pregnancy. Grrr....I got up to pee all throughout the night, it was horrible. I could probably sleep through it but my boy kept kicking my bladder and nudging at it. How are you ladies feeling now that we're all pretty much ready to pop baby into the world and anything can happen now?


----------



## Nariah01

Whit: Congrats on making it this far! You deserve a blah day to just relax. :thumbup:

Alchemist: How exciting, hopefully everything goes well for want and her baby arrives safe and sound. Since I am not on fb can you update when you can on here? If not that's fine, I will just wait until she does after hes born. 

I am so ready to be done being pregnant. seems like these days something always hurts or is sore, I have to pee all the time, and I can't get anything done or do anything because I either hurt or am too big and unbalanced now. I know it will be hard and a lot of work, and everyone says to enjoy this time while it lasts because this is the easy part, but I think I would rather take my chances with the newborn! At least then I have my body back. :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah, I won't forget about youuuu! I'll make sure I update here and FB like I do now. 
I feel you on wanting to take your chances with a newborn. I do too. I am scared as heck, but I feel like my body needs to heal like RIGHT NOW. I feel that if I had more control over my body that I'd be able to handle a newborn. Being in pain all the time sucks. 

Alchemist-It is really exciting that want went into labor. It makes things more real that our labor is more imminent since we were due in the same three days. It seems we, as a group, are going into labor once every 3-4 days or so. So who knows! I feel like I am going to be pregnant for another two weeks. We will see.

As far as how I am feeling. Emotionally I am really happy to be still pregnant. I am excited to meet my little man and I can't wait for him to be born so I can hold him and love him and start the healing process. Physically though, I am exhausted. I am sleeping about 12 hours a day this last week, but in 3-4 hour blocks of time. My pain level is really high and my hips feel like they are about to explode. Walking is getting harder. I am just in a constant cycle of pain, but it's okay. I just keep telling myself that I only have a couple more weeks. That's it...A couple more weeks. It seemed so much less bearable a few weeks ago that I'd get through it. 

As for peeing in the night. I get up every 2 hours or so needing to pee because it hurts so bad. I think that the babies feel that the bladder is engorged and it's pushing on their domain, so they must make it go away. LOL..


----------



## luna_19

The peeing towards the end is horrible! After Devyn arrived I thought I wasn't having the feeling of needing to pee but then I realized I was just not used to being able to let my bladder fill up for a while before needing to go :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah and whittnie - I know exactly how you're feeling with the peeing and the pelvic pain. I hate to say it's why I don't enjoy MY pregnancy. 

As for me, I'm getting the version done this Thursday. Dr said to prepare for some discomfort and/or pain. He also said it may or may not work. However, he said the chances are slightly higher to work for those who have given birth before. So! Here's to a heads down baby boy! I'm optimistic but also accepting it if it doesn't work.


----------



## whittnie117

Luna- I look forward to not having to pee all the time. When I am awake, I have to go at LEAST once an hour and that's if I don't stand up that entire time. If I stand up, I have to pee. Sometimes I go, then stand up from the toilet and have to go again. It's ridiculous. 

Alchemist- I hope the version works for you. I've seen that done on maternity ward (the show on Discovery health). I do not envy you on that one. I hope it doesn't hurt too much and that he stays head down.

I have a growth scan today. It's so that my doctor can see if the baby is growing okay or if he is too big. He was 3.5 lbs at just under 30 weeks, 5.5 lbs at a 33 week scan, so she is worried he is huge. I am not as worried, I think the scans were relatively accurate since I always thought he'd be a big baby. When she compared my uterus measurements she noted that I had jumped three weeks from the previous week. I just think she didn't take the first one right. We will see! 

At this point if she sends me for a gestational diabetes test (my appointment with her is on Wednesday) I don't think there is much that can be done? I mean, I'll be giving birth here soon and if it goes how I feel it will, he'll be here in two weeks. Barely enough time to get the results back (it takes about a week). So I dunno! I'll update in a bit after my appointment, which is at 2:30.


----------



## whittnie117

Update from my ultrasound. Baby is measuring 7.5 lbs. He is going to be a big baby if I go full term, lol. Other than that, everything looks good. I'll know if my doctor wants me to do another GD test on Wednesday.


----------



## Co_Cowgirl

Nariah - my OH is going to hate you tomorrow when I whine to him about how good your OH is being! 

What is everyone going early?? 

They have scheduled me for induction on Thursday. Slightly stressed about that. I really didn't want to be induced but my dr is adament we should because of my blod pressure issues. And honestly part of me is ready to have her out and get back to being more normal. Being stuck down os sucky.

I hear so many people talk about how close they feel with baby while they are still pregnant and I am just not sure I feel like that. I mean I feel her. I know she is on there but it all still feels a little surreal that a little girl is coming this week.


----------



## The Alchemist

Right?! I've noticed that too, some are going early well before edd. In a way, I would like for their early birth fairy dust to be sprinkled on me, that's IF the version works. Pleeeeeeeease!

And whittnie, hope your gd test comes out normal. Some women get told they'll be having a large baby but then birth a 6 or 7lb lol. So...I wouldn't put my heart on their estimate for now.


----------



## Nariah01

Whit: I agree with Alchemist on the whole weight thing. I've heard of people being induced or having a section early because they are worried about the weight and the baby was actually much smaller then predicted. But hope all goes well with your GD test. 

Cowgirl: lol I don't mind being hated if it means your OH will step up and treat you better during this whole deal. :thumbup: My DH figures I am carrying and making our child, then I have to push this baby out of my vagina, so he might as well help me out by trying to make me feel better when he can. 

I am so ready to be done feeling crummy though. Part of me is kind of scared because I know I still have so much to do before he gets here. But another part of me and I think its the larger part says to hell with it I want him out NOW! :haha: 
Like today we were outside cleaning the horses paddock(it was pretty bad we let it go for too long) and I was only able to help for about half before my back started to hurt and the pressure on my pelvis was too much and I had to sit down. I was sooo grumpy about it, and DH was like go inside and let me finish, its not worth you overdoing it to try and help. I just told him he could suck it and that I was at least going to man the gate for the tractor or supervise. :haha: I hate not being able to do stuff. 

Man so many of our group are having babies, I would say we are almost to half way mark as far as how many of us have already had their LO. Makes me wonder who is going to go next. I never thought want would go so soon.


----------



## Nariah01

Now I am off to watch the Blade trilogy. I am having a movie night and haven't seen those movies in a while. should be fun, not to mention I can't watch sleepy hollow until DH gets home as we watch that show together.


----------



## whittnie117

Yea, a lot of us are going before their due date, but I think I am content to stay pregnant for another two weeks. After that, he MUST come out. Just GET OUT. But until then, I'll just be happy to have the days pass. That's the big thing right now, time is dragging really bad and I have tons of pain. 

And Alchemist- I am only saying that he seems to be on track with the 1/2 lb a week weight gain every week since 30 weeks. It's almost right bang on 1/2 lb. So whether it is off by a lb or not, I think it generally is accurate for his estimate, *generally*.

I don't think I have GD, I think I just grew a big baby. But I'll do the test anyhow. I don't feel like there is enough time to catch it and do anything about it at this point. Unless they need to monitor anything after the birth. He hasn't jumped up in weight or anything, so I don't think I am too concerned right now. My personal weight jumped one week, but then evened out again. 


Cowgirl- I do not feel that connection that a lot of pregnant women feel either. I feel him, I feel that it is special when he moves, but I haven't got that 'instinct' yet or that deep down connection. I know I love him and will love him when he gets here and I can't wait to meet him and have him, but I think I just am protecting myself in case anything happens. So many complications and I think I just put walls up to protect my heart. But that doesn't mean I'm not super excited for him to be here. 

I hope your induction goes well. Hopefully she decides to come before that naturally. But if you have to have the induction, at least you know it is for a good reason. Mommy has to be healthy for baby too!

Ps. I like the Blade Trilogy. I lost interest in Sleepy Hollow though :(


----------



## The Alchemist

Sorry to sound selfish but all im waiting for is the version lol. I'm nervous about the discomfort from it though. Oksy...thats all I gotta say about it.....the only thing kinda happening on my end is more bh, thats it. No plug loss or anything. Sigh......

tonight, OH and I are gonna catch up on some missed tv shows. I have The Voice recorded and some Modern Family episodes. He won't be home until 10-ish. He left to his best buddy's bday gathering an hour ago. I told him to go and dont worry about me, just home around 10ish. Nothing will happen, just pelvic pain. Old news...tomorrow is a new episode of Sons of Anarchy. You ladies watch it? It's getting good. 

Oh and sorry for grammatical and punctuation errors. I'm using my tablet and keybowrd is kinda funky.


----------



## Nariah01

I am now down to the last blade movie, its rare I get to do a whole trilogy in one day. Last time I did that it was the lord of the rings, and it was a long ass day! :haha:

I am not in love with sleepy hollow, but am interested enough to keep watching in case it gets better. Both DH and I watch the walking dead, and supernatural. I like the voice, and sadly TVD and the originals, but DH thinks those are stupid so I watch those three by myself.


----------



## Nariah01

Man no matter what I eat right now it all gives me heartburn. :cry:
That and my belly keeps getting tight when I get up. So not fun.

Also is it just me or does it seem like we haven't heard from missjenn in awhile? Maybe I just missed her last post...? Hope all is going ok with those ladies we haven't heard from in a while.


----------



## wantb502

Hello! We little Denver James Harris was born last night after about 15 hours of labor. My water broke spontaneously at 230 am (I think it had something to do with that cervic exam last Tuesday! What if she accidentally stripped my membranes????

Anyway. He is a total peanut. I knew he'd be sma but early is 5 pounds 1 once. 18.5 inches long. I didn't get any drugs except for lidocaine when they sutured me (10 stitches). And ibuprofen and Tylenol. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

OMFG!!! I just typed my entire birth story and now its GONE!!!! GRRRRR

Lets try this again...not like I have a baby or anything that needs my attention lol

So sorry Ive been absent for a few days ladies....as some of you know Colin Patrick arrived on Nov 1 at 10:52 PM. He weighed 7lbs 5 oz (I posted wrong on our board because the nurses TOLD me wrong....I cried for like an hour lol) and measured 19 3/4 in. I love him so much. Its crazy the kind of love I feel for him. Unimaginable. Another great thing: My parents are in Arizona (Im in Chicago) and didnt think theyd be able to come out until a few weeks after I had the baby, but I called to tell them I was on my way to the hospital and my mom called me about an hour later and told me she was getting on a plane!!! Dad had to stay behind, but one is better than none. She landed right around the time I had the baby. I was so grateful and excited she got to be here.

Hes finally sleeping for a bit, so Ill get a short-ish birth story out.

11/1 about 3AM my water started leaking....only I wasnt sure it was leaking. It leaked enough to wake me up, but my discharge had been increasing as well. So thats what I chalked it up to. I went back to bed and got up later for work
9AM- Went to the bathroom at work and had a small gush. Still not sure its my water
9:30- Felt another gush sitting down at my desk and got my pants a bit wet....definitely calling the dr lol. Dr asked if I was contracting (I wasnt) and said come in so they can make sure its my water and then over to L&D
9:45- Called OH and said ITS BABY TIME!!! Hes literally speechless. We both leave work and head home to get our bags.
10:45-Checked out my waters at drs office (connected to hospital) and determine that Im definitely starting labor!! Only 1cm and 90% effaced. They think it starting leaking at 3AM so they want to start a pitocin drip since I havent had any contractions yet.
11:30- Have my first contraction while waiting to be brought up to our L&D room. Very mild and manageable. Theyre coming about every 3-4 minutes
Noon-3- Still contracting, but uncomfortable. They start the pitocin drip.
3PM- Start having a contraction and feel a pop and water gets EVERYWHERE! runs off the bed and onto the floor. YIKES lol. Immediately my contractions are incredibly more intense.
4PM- Cant take them anymore and ask for the epidural. I wanted to know how far I was dilated so that I didnt get it too early, but they didnt want t check me again until 6. I couldnt last that long, lol. I got out of bed and onto the labor ball to wait for the epidural. The breathing I learned in our L&D class was extremely helpful here and OH helped a lot. Thank god for him :)
5:30- FINALLY get the epidural after intense contractions every 2 minutes apart for and hour and a half. Major kudos to you natural birth ladies. The epidural didnt hurt necessarily, but it pinched, burned and was a bit uncomfortable. The hardest part is sitting still and hunched over for 10 minutes while youre having intense contractions.
5:45- Nurse comes in. Dilated to a 5 and 100% effaced :happydance: She puts in the catheter.
6-9PM: I get to relax a bit. OH and I play some games on the iPad, but Im generally uncomfortable, still feeling contractions a bit and I was incredibly nauseous. Wasnt sure i wanted anyone visiting while in labor, but OH promised to shoo his family out after a few min.
9:15-9:30- OHs family visits, I try not to puke on them.
9:45- Doctor comes in to check on me and to EVERYONES surprise I am 10cm and ready to push.
10:15 PM- Nurse comes in to get me started pushing. I push through 6 contractions and she gets the doctor for the delivery. I pushed continuously about 10-12 times and out came my LO!!!! Total push time 22 min.

They placed him directly on my chest when he was born for about a minute or so but had to take him because he was a little cold. They warmed him up and took care of him while dr took care of me. I had a tear on my left labia (2 stitches) and a rip on the inside left (an inch and a half of continuous stitches) It took about half hour to get me taken care of. OH was frantically taking pics and by the time I was done so was baby. They gave him to me with some heat packs for his first BF. He did great. Both boobs 10 min a piece. It was amazing. Absolutely amazing. 

After all the clean up and feeding we started letting family in. 

Recovery wise.....BLAH. I feel a lot better a few days out, but I was seriously hurting there for awhile. We came home on 11/3 and are adjusting pretty well I think. Ill get some pics up soon!!!

That was a bit longer than I planned but...there were a lot of things I wish I wouldve know before hand, so hopefully it helps.


----------



## The Alchemist

Proud of both you ladies! You guys did so well and had such beautiful babies. 

Wonder who is next now!


----------



## Nariah01

YAH Rocking and Want!!!! COngrats on your boys! :happydance:

I send lots of hugs and love for you to get through your first weeks of being moms. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am wondering who is next too. I've started to feel odd, since about yesterday. So who knows maybe in a week or so he will be here? It seems like so many are going early and its barely November! Pretty soon it will be an empty board!


----------



## The Alchemist

Yeah pretty soon it'll be empty with me alone in here while everybody is busy with their newborns lol!


----------



## Nariah01

I won't leave you Alchemist! :hugs:

With our luck you and I will be the last two still pregnant. lol :haha:


----------



## wantb502

Girls: you definitely want them to stay in there as long as possible. Denver is too sleepy to want to breast feed, luckily we have an awesome lactation consultant here that helped me pump colostrum and syringe feed the little bugger because he would wake for the boob! 

I will post a good long birth story in a few days. Right now I'm pooped, I think I've slept 4 hours in 2 days


----------



## luna_19

Want you will probably have a very similar experience as me since Denver is so small and early too. If you want to chat feel.free to pm or fb message me


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - ikr?! But let's hope not hehehe. 

Want - don't worry, many sleep a whole lot. And many sleep after suckling for a couple of minutes on the boob...some fall right to sleep. My dd would fall right to sleep in a few seconds of popping the nipple in. She'll still suckle and then slowly do it until she's back to sleep. I'd always think okay? I'll let her off. As soon as I let her off, she wakes up turning her head right to left trying to find my nipple again and cries like she's possessed.


----------



## whittnie117

Want and Rockin-Thank you for sharing. Congratulations on your boys. Hopefully breast feeding comes more easily in the coming days. 

Last night I was having so much trouble walking (pain), and my hips hurt so bad even to lay down, and had a bad back ache, that I was looked up self induction methods. Then I thought, "I am a crazy person, knock it off and let him be." I felt really guilty for even looking it up. I promised myself that I'd sit back and wait for him to come on his own because he needs to cook for at least two more weeks as I want him to be as healthy as possible and 39-40 weeks is the best time. 

Alchemist- I totally pictured that scenario happening haha. Screaming like a banshee, and thinking, "where is the boob, where is the boob?!" Hahahaha. Oh my brain.


----------



## Diddums

Hi Ladies, sorry i haven't posted in ages! Been busy tidying the house, ready for baby's arrival. I have the last few baby clothes to iron, then i'm all ready.

Nothing on the labour front here. No BH (i don't think so anyway?), no plug loss (not that i even know what it looks like lol), just a lot of pressure in pelvis when i sit down or stand up. I'd love for baby to arrive now, i'm ready to have her lol xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Hi diddums - i don't think I have seen you here before but i think its cuz i joined after you had gone busy? But congrats to you reaching full term. You're pretty ready to go. I had my dd at 38+5 so don't feel too bad. Anything can happen. I didn't have signs... Just woke up in the middle of the night to very dull cramps and very light spotting. Hope something happens for you. Most of the ladies here have already birthed they're babies so its just me, you, Nariah, and Whittnie that is left, I think, who are active in this thread.


----------



## whittnie117

Hey Diddums, I remember you posting before. Welcome back. It isn't to far out now. There are no labor symptoms for me either. 

I had my appointment today. It turns out that I have developed polyhydramnios. Now there are all sorts of other complications that might arise. I am so annoyed that I couldn't just get through the last couple weeks without complications. I go for a GD test tomorrow. See a perinatologist for a detailed ultrasound to find out if there might be any problems. I have to get monitored at the hospital twice a week now too. I am just so drained. I'm tired and just want baby boy here and safe where he belongs. I'm just done with all the ups and downs.


----------



## Nariah01

Oh Whitt I am sorry, that is a totally bummer. :hugs:
Maybe your little man will come soon and you won't have to worry anymore. I think you will be next anyways to have your baby. I will keep my FX and think all positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Nariah01

Has anyone heard from Missjenn? Did she have her baby yet? If she did I must have missed it here on the forum. I am assuming she did since she was pretty active on here and then nothing for a while...

For all you ladies who have already had your babies, hope all is going well.


----------



## Diddums

Aww Whitt! That's pants, but at least they are monitoring you and so far your baby is safe and happy!

I have weekly checks to keep an eye on my blood pressure. I'm not sleeping very well. I wake up every 1-1.5hrs as im uncomfortable, and then every couple hours i need a wee lol. It's quite late to have a GD test, have you had one before?

When are all you ladies due? I'm 16th November xx


----------



## whittnie117

I thought it was really late to do a GD test too. I dunno, perhaps there are precautions that need to happen during labor if I do indeed show up with it. I had one at 27 weeks that came back clear. 

I am due November 25, but since this has come up I have decided I am going to be more active, try to talk OH into sex, use epo (starting tomorrow), etc.... I'm ready to get the process started. I don't want my body hurting my baby anymore.

After walking tonight, I am having cramping. Not bad, but definitely there.


----------



## luna_19

Missjen had her baby, last she posted on fb I think she was having a bit of a rough time so maybe that's why she hasn't posted here


----------



## wantb502

Hey updating here:

Welcome back diddiums! 

I any believe the gain reaction that has been happening! Crazy!
We got home last night around 730pm and my mom came over. She and my husband have been absolute god sends. I have NO clue how people do this as as single parent. Little denver is amazing and I am completely smitten. We are starting to get the Hang of the breast feeding/ pumping. It's definitely not easy especially since his little mouth is so tiny. His suck reflex is just not fully developed. My boobs are starting to get really full and I'm starting to pump about 10 ml of milk/colostrum at a time. Left boob is super active and my right just isn't as awesome. I'm also using a breat sheild to mold my nipples and get him to latch easier. We will use that for a few weeks and then switch over to just the nipple. I have an appt with the lactation consultant on Tuesday for a follow up:) 

Keep us update alchemist, whit, nariah, and diddiums. It wont be long!! Hang in there!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wantb502

Let me see if I can upload some pics!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## whittnie117

He is so wittle and adorable. Congratulations again. I am so happy for you (and quite a bit jealous, lol). Sounds like you have a good support system going right now. I know when I come home with LO that OH will be my godsend. I am just twiddling my thumbs waiting for something to happen at this point and stressing out over stupid things that keep coming up. I'll for sure update right when something happens though. :D


----------



## luna_19

Awe he's adorable! 

Great that you're hanging in there with the feeding. Devyn also had problems in the beginning, he was just so sleepy he would fall asleep before eating enough but it does get better :)


----------



## Nariah01

Thanks for the update on Missjenn Luna. I figured that must be the case, but since I am not on FB I didn't know for sure. 

Hang in the Whitt, it will happen, I have good feelings about it. :thumbup:

Want he is soo cute, I love the second picture! Congrats again to both Luna and Want. If there is any words of wisdom or advice you ladies can give to us FTMs on here that haven't had are babies yet most appreciated! Or anything you thought would be different.


----------



## The Alchemist

I checked in to l&d about an hr ago and just waiting.....got strapped up and all. I'm hungry and having bh. I dunno why I thought I'd check in and dr will see me and do the version, then go home. It's never that quick in the hospital lol. Poor OH, he worked last night and is sleeping next to me. 

Whittnie - good luck at your appointment. Fx all is fine and everything will be okay. Update us when you can.


----------



## wantb502

Nariah: I thought I would be able to handle the pain better. I almost have up and I is ask for te epidural, but I told DH if I took it I would be so disappointed in myself. He coached me through it and got me through the worse part: transition. 

Take EVERYTHING from the hospital. All the receiving blankets, the pads, the chux, the water bottle, all the diapers.... EVERYTHING.

Make padsicles.... They are glorious to the vajayjay. 

Eat because they do not feed you even if are in labor for 24 plus hours. They don't care.


----------



## luna_19

definitely having someone there to help especially in the first few days is so important. Devyn wouldn't sleep unless he was being held for the first 5 or 6 days. My hubby is off work so we would take shifts staying up with him overnight.

I don't feel like the pain was nearly as bad as I would have expected but maybe because my labour was so fast. I was only sore for maybe 2 days after other than my episiotomy :shrug:

Also don't wait to get help if you want to breastfeed, ask for help right away at the hospital and follow up as you go along instead of just hoping it will get better.


----------



## Diddums

Awww want, he's so small and gorgeous! Just want to give him a squishy hug! 

I've packed crackers, biscuits and water into the hospital bag. There is also a canteen and cafe at the hospital so hubby can always buy me something, and i believe the hospital i will be in give you tea, biscuits and toast after you've had the baby, no matter what time it is! So excited. 

I do a lot of walking, but so far nothing except a few BH. I have my 39wk check up tomorrow, then next week i have my first sweep. Kinda excited to know what my cervix is like atm.


----------



## Nariah01

thanks for the advice ladies!

Good luck today Alchemist at the doctor.


----------



## The Alchemist

The version was not successful :( dr tried 3 times and each time, lo was close to heads down but he would quickly roll back to breech, in the same position facing the same way. I think he just likes it that way and sooooo....my section date is set for the 18th.


----------



## luna_19

Oh that sucks he wouldn't turn :(


----------



## wantb502

Oh man! I am so sorry that it didn't work. The key I that he is safe and healthy. 

Luna: you are 100000% right, get help with breast feeding especially if any problems what so ever!


----------



## Nariah01

Oh man I am sorry Alchemist that sucks. :nope:

But Want is right, at least he is healthy, and you know when he will be here. Not to mention as scary and so not fun as I hear sections are, lots of people get them and do just fine afterwards, so as hard as it is try not too stress too much. Who knows maybe you will randomly go into labor sooner and he will turn on his own? Probably wishful thinking. 

Either way all us ladies are here for you if you need to rant or just need some company! :hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

Thank you, Nariah :) I've come to terms with it. Yes he might turn right before labor, if I even labor naturally. Think I'm not so worried anymore. I learned with this pregnancy that in every pregnancy, no matter how you'd like it to turn out, it is very unpredictable. My mistake was nothing about all sorts of possibilities, therefore I didn't give myself the opportunity to learn more about csection or ecv until late in trimester. I was too focused on going natural (again). I definitely learned my lesson lol. But this one is my last baby though. 

Nariah - have you felt anything weird yet? I haven't lol. I think I probably would've gone over if everything played by ear.


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Thank you, Nariah :) I've come to terms with it. Yes he might turn right before labor, if I even labor naturally. Think I'm not so worried anymore. I learned with this pregnancy that in every pregnancy, no matter how you'd like it to turn out, it is very unpredictable. My mistake was nothing about all sorts of possibilities, therefore I didn't give myself the opportunity to learn more about csection or ecv until late in trimester. I was too focused on going natural (again). I definitely learned my lesson lol. But this one is my last baby though.
> 
> Nariah - have you felt anything weird yet? I haven't lol. I think I probably would've gone over if everything played by ear.

I've had some BH, or at least I am pretty sure they are, its hard for me to tell sometimes. And I have A LOT of pressure and pelvic pain, and a few days I just feel kind of off. Other then that not too much really. Although all of the sudden I am back to pooping once a day sometimes twice, which hasn't been the case for like all of the third and most of the second trimester. Oh and I have been super thirsty! But yeah I don't think much is going to happen for me just yet. I figure I will probably go over like I originally predicted. 

The nice thing too is my midwife doesn't do internal exams unless asked to or she feels its absolutely necessary. SO that's cool, cause I would rather not get one until I am in labor, since they don't really tell you when your baby is going to get here or anything.


----------



## Nariah01

YAH ME! I am 37 weeks today! :happydance:

No hurry up you little pooper and come out so I can get back to moving around without my back hurting every ten minutes! Or sleep without having to pee every hour! lol :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Sorry I didn't respond much yesterday. I am coming down with a cold it seems (at least I think it's a cold). Just feel all bad and gross. 

Congratulations on 37 weeks Nariah! Did you get that, "PHEW!" feeling? I know I did.

Diddums- That is super exciting that you are right there. RIGHT THERE. You'll have your baby soon! By the way, what are biscuits? I know they are different from what we here in the US call biscuits. I just never asked before because I thought I would sound dumb :haha:

Alchemist- I've already responded to the fact the version didn't work for you, but I am still so sorry that it didn't work. I was hoping so much that it would. I know you've accepted the c-section and just think, you know exactly what day he is coming now. That is excellent for planning purposes at least. Bright side? Hopefully he just is stubborn and decides to come on his own and turns around by your c-section date. Not totally impossible.


----------



## Diddums

Had my 39wk midwife appointment today. Went in and she checked my urine sample, the glucose was off the scale! I freaked out, and the midwife rang the hospital, who said to test again in one week time (this was first episode of glucose in urine) and if there was still glucose in the urine, i would have to go to hospital for a glucose test and possible early induction at 40wks. She then had a feel of my bump, which was measuring 46cm!!!! She said i'm having a big baby, by what she could feel, but she is head down (although not engaged) spine on my left and limbs on my right, so that was good. Then just before i left she checked my blood pressure, which of course was a bit high due to stress of possible GD and big baby, so i left and rung hubby in tears. I then rang antenatal triage at the hospital and spoke to them about the glucose and BP and she said not to worry, and its likely that the orange juice i had for breakfast 30mins before was skewing the results. I got home and tested my urine again (i have the same test strips that the midwife has) and there was no glucose present, so i guess it was just the orange juice, so will stay off that. 

I'm still slightly worried about having a big baby as all scans have shown her to be on 50th percentile, but there is nothing i can do now anyway. I have my first sweep next friday, but hoping i go earlier, although i don't have much hope as she isn't engaged at all.

Whittnie, by biscuits I mean the type you might dunk in a cup of tea, like rich tea biscuits.


----------



## Nariah01

That's a bummer Diddums that they scared you like that. I swear doesn't matter if its a midwife or a OB or a tech, someone has to do it at least once in a woman's pregnancy it seems. :dohh: Still hope all goes well for you with your big baby and who knows, you may not need the sweep, she could just being stubborn and engage the day before. lol :thumbup:

Thanks Whit! I do feel better, now I just want him here, its getting so uncomfortable. I wish someone would tell me a weight estimate on my boy, no one ever has. All I hear is that my belly is measuring exactly at whatever week I'm on. and so many people keep saying how small I am at this point, so maybe he will be a little baby...? :shrug:


----------



## whittnie117

Diddums- That is exactly how my boy is laying, lol. Hopefully the glucose comes back normal next week. Probably was the orange juice, but a lot of things can raise your levels if you eat or drink before testing. It can really skew results. I'm waiting on my own glucose test to come back to see where we go from here. I'll know hopefully Monday or Tuesday. Also, isn't the 50th percentile pretty average as far as weight goes? I haven't actually gotten a percentage just a weight. 

Nariah- Your baby is probably middle of the road weight wise if you are measuring right on track. You never know until baby is actually born though. 

Last night/this morning was weird. I felt like I had a cold or flu yesterday and stayed that way all the way until I went to bed. I went to sleep at around 11 and woke up at 6:30. I felt great (minus a sore throat, stuffy nose, and cough). I am pretty sure it's just a cold. But when I woke up I didn't have any pain, no need to rush to the bathroom, no waddle, nothing. I just felt great and had energy. Really weird. Of course I went and took the glucose test and had to stay there for a couple hours and now I am feeling bad, lol. Go figure. But what a weird morning. I go for a NST in just a bit.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - maybe that cold and a sudden surge of energy and clarity is a sign?! Haha...would be an odd one if anything. When do you hear back about your results?

I had my routine weekly appointment today. Nothing exciting. I asked to check my cervix just out of curiosity and I was only 1cm. Plus, she really had to dig in there, my cervix was high and posterior. Woopdie doo! If I didn't have to have a section, I probably would have gone over. She also checked his position and he's still stubbornly breech. His head right above my navel and completely facing my back. And that was it. See, nothing exciting. My bump is really really super sore all over though due to the version yesterday. Very painful during bh! Ugh!

Well...that was the highlight of my day. I hope you lovely ladies had a good day.


----------



## whittnie117

Maybe it is a sign, who knows! I did lose a tiny bit of mucus plug today. That was the first thing to happen as far as discharge goes for weeks (since I bled). So things are just starting to happen. I am guessing I have a good week to two weeks left. 

Just got back from the NST. I guess they are going to do an ultrasound to check the amniotic fluid every visit as well. How...invasive. I have had so many ultrasounds this pregnancy it is ridiculous. I passed the NST, but he was sleeping when I got there and stayed asleep during ice water. She buzzed him with a sound buzzer and he shot awake and then went crazy for ten minutes and they said "Oh he's fine, he's an active baby that's for sure". She was even laughing while watching my stomach move all around. 

I don't get the results for the glucose test until next week, maybe Monday or Tuesday? But if I don't have GD I doubt I'll hear from them until my appointment on Thursday. 
Other than that, nothing exciting to report. I am just going to be lazy for the rest of the day and go to bed early because I woke up so early. Hopefully I can sleep through the night again. It was awesome. Maybe my body is letting me get some sleep before labor? That would be nice. 

Oh, I lied...there is an exciting thing happening today. They are finishing the floors in our bedroom tonight (maybe tomorrow morning) WOO HOO! After that is done, I can put the bassinet in the room and start taking out the baby clothes and putting them away and setting up the diaper area. I am excited. Once they get the rest of the floors done (just have two bedrooms left) I get to set up the baby room. It's getting closer and I am so happy about that.

Also, Alchemist, I am sorry you are going through soreness now. The things we do for our babies. :dohh: But all will be well. We shall have our LOs very soon and that is exciting. 10 days for you!


----------



## The Alchemist

I hope everything turns up fine for you, whittnie. You've had so many tests and u/s, you're right. Lots of things we go through just for our baby and more after they're born. It doesn't end. Oh yes, 10 days for me. I have a feeling you'll have your baby around that time too.


----------



## whittnie117

The Alchemist said:


> I hope everything turns up fine for you, whittnie. You've had so many tests and u/s, you're right. Lots of things we go through just for our baby and more after they're born. It doesn't end. Oh yes, 10 days for me. I have a feeling you'll have your baby around that time too.

Thank you! I hope everything turns out well with you too! I know it will though. :) Me too! I am going with the 17th =P


----------



## The Alchemist

It's funny....my boy will be born a day before OH's sister's son. OH shares the same bday as his maternal uncle. My dd shares the same bday as OH's cousin's dd. Crazy family bdays. 

Nariah - have you packed your bag yet? I gotta redo mine. I'm asking in the csection thread what I'll need. Oh I'm gonna miss my dd in those 5 days of hospitalization. Sigh...


----------



## Nariah01

I am sorry you had a bum day Alchemist. :nope: Hopefully tomorrow and the weekend will be better. 

Whitt, glad to here your test went ok, sucks about having to do all those ultrasounds though. Kind of funny in the beginning we love those ultrasounds, but as it drags on we just wanna be done. lol

Today was kind of exciting for me. On the down side, my old doctors have yet to get my records to the new midwife, which sucks because if they don't get it soon they will have to redraw all the blood and run all those tests over again. :growlmad: So hopefully they will get their act together and send that shit over!

I also picked up some stuff from post office that some people order for us, its our first cloth diapers! I am super pumped, its kind of sad really, I just sat there for like 30 mins playing with them. lol :haha:

Then my parents are coming over and staying for the weekend, double edged sword that one. I am happy for the help, because dad is going to help DH outside to get the horses settled and organize, but my stepmom is kind of annoying and its hit or miss on whether or not we get along that day so keep your fingers crossed nothing bad happens. And my sister is coming over and painting the nursery for me, and helping me organize a bit, so that's good. I still need to get a bunch of stuff from the store for baby, like bassinet for our room and such, but we have his crib set up in the nursery just in case he comes early. And I have to pack my hospital bag, I keep forgetting. :dohh:

So busy weekend but I think it will be good. I am betting I will be the last to go on here, I am even thinking I will go over and not deliver until the first week of December. But if I had to make a guess on day if I was going to go this month I am going to say the 25th. But like I said I doubt it, as crappy as I feel it doesn't feel like much is happening. But the nesting bug has hit me full on and it sucks because I can't do anything without hurting. :dohh:


----------



## Nariah01

The only thing that does feel weird and has changed is it feels like his is punching me in the cervix/vagina. Its not the most comfortable feeling and it just started yesterday....wonder if maybe he is starting to drop?


----------



## whittnie117

could be Nariah. I've definitely dropped and it feels that way. I figure it's his head bouncing off my cervix, lol


----------



## wantb502

I definitely got that feeling when Denver dropped. That was my confirmation besides people saying "oh! You are carrying so much lower today"


----------



## Nariah01

Hmm who knows maybe I won't be the last one on here after all! DH is the only one who really sees me regularly and he his useless when it comes to asking if it looks lower then normal. :haha: 

His answer is always I dunno. :dohh:
My only requirement for if I go early is that it happen after the 16th. I am touring the hospital that day, so if he comes before that I won't know really where to go. So if he comes early hopefully it will be after that.


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies, 

Not much going on with me. No plug loss, no aches or pains, can walk around fine. Think I will be going over due lol. 

Weekend is pretty relaxed. Just need to tidy the kitchen, iron the curtains for the baby's room and put them up, and that's about it. Everything else is ready lol. 

Had the worst nights sleep last night. Kept waking every hour. Then was awake from 3-4.30. Just wish I could sleep comfortably, but shouldn't really complain lol. I will be spending the day bouncing on my birthing ball, hoping to encourage the little one to engage!


----------



## Nariah01

well just took a shower and shaved my legs and ehm...undercarriage. lol :haha: I don't know how pretty it is but it feels better. Only thing is all that shaving made me look at my legs pretty closely and realize how swollen they have become today. I have slight swelling all the way to my knees, and my fingers look a bit puffy too. :nope: I know some swelling is normal, but its so odd since I haven't had any up until now.


----------



## Diddums

Nariah I've only just started swelling and i'm 39wks today. So i wouldn't worry about it, just keep an eye out for headaches, just in case :)

I did the whole shaving last night. I'd left it too long and was worried I might look like a forest should i go into labour before i had a chance to shave lol. I also felt much better afterwards! Def gonna keep on top of it though. I know i won't necessarily care what i look like once im in labour, but would at least like to look trimmed lol xxx


----------



## whittnie117

Diddums- You never know if you'll go over. One night you could just go to bed with no symptoms at all and awaken to your water breaking. :haha: My sleep went back to how it's always been, especially the last few weeks. Waking up all the time to turn over (because I can't turn over without waking up anymore apparently) and to go potty. I am up now and it is 4:15 in the morning. I'll probably get back to sleep around 8 or 9 and sleep till 11 or 12pm, lol. Nothing better to do today.

Nariah- I wish I could bend over enough, whether it be sitting or standing to shave ANY part of my legs or to trim my lady parts. I can't reach at all because my tum tum is so big. So good job no matter how it looks! :thumbsup: I still have no swelling in my legs, feet, or ankles. It is probably because I am on bed rest. I do have swelling in my hands though. When the swelling goes down my hands look like they belong to a wrinkled old lady, then they swell back up again. My face gets a bit swollen too. It's totally normal to start swelling around now though. 

AFM (tmi warning)-I thought I was feeling contractions last night for a couple hours and went to bed. When I woke up for a potty run I had passed a ton of mucus plug. That probably happened when I dreamed about my waters going, lol). It wasn't my show as there was no blood, but it was quite a bit. So my body is starting the process. 

On a side note OH is talking in his sleep right now :haha: :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Hey I agree you never know when baby will arrive so pack your bag! I was convinced that I would be late but luckily packed my bag at 36 weeks, my hubby thought I was crazy! I had no advanced warning, my belly didn't drop, no increased pressure or anything. I guess I was losing my plug but at the time I just thought it was increased discharge. :shrug:

Oh and out hospital tour was booked for the 30th, a week after Devyn arrived :haha: luckily I did get to attend the bf class, 4 days before :haha:


----------



## wantb502

I agree with LUna!


----------



## wantb502

I was feeling really bad on Saturday and probably over did it because I was exhausted. Sunday was better ad I made a comment to Dave about how I hope Denver was growing well. 230 am my water broke and woke me up. We got the rest of our stuff together and I are a banana because I knew I wouldn't be eating for a while. I was really wanting a totally natural birth and to be able to walk and move, but at ULH, if your water breaks, your on bed rest unless the baby is completely engaged. I was pissed. I was able to convince them to wait to start pitocin until 6 am. I wasn't progressing. They started that stuff and things starting changing. The contractions were about every 2-3 mins for several hours (I totally lost track of time) but I was able to smile through them. I was able to convince them to let me walk to the bathroom and get on the birth ball thank god. I had to pee like every 15 minutes because of all the fluids thy were pumping into me. Keep your bladder empty because it helps decrease the pain of the contractions. One thing I didn't realize is that your body will help "clear itself out" and I ended up having Lots and lots of bowel movements. This helped prevent any birth stooling and post birth straining. Pain with the contractions got much worse for about 5 hours to the point where I couldn't talk or focus on anything but breathing through them. Try checked me around 6 ish I think and I was 6 CM. I was devastate because I was in a lot of pain. At that point the contractions were so bad and I was so tired and starving, that I was passing out in between each contraction. Transition is the worse part and then you start feeling pressure like you have to poop. When I would slight bare down, it eased the pain a little. I asked for the epidural at that point but my husband said, just try two more contractions as see how you feels. I knew I would be disappointed in myself if I had gotten one. He kept saying just two more and I was able to function. Finally pushing started and everyone got all the stuff set up in the room. I was so anxious but SO ready or him to come out and me not to be in pain. Pushing actually was a relief from the pain. I pushed for 45 mins because they said my vaginal muscles were very very tight. He finally came out and I balled. It was glorious to see this perfect little person that you and you number one created together. I've only seen Dave cry three times: in college once, when we got married, and his grandmother died. He was hysterical when Denver came out. It was so amazing to see him so in love already. I had a lot of tearing but not perineal. I was so focused on my baby I didn't even care what they were Doing down there Except I was done with people at my vagina. I took Tylenol and ibuprofen and felt much better. Overall, the experience was amazing, but I do hesitate to say I would do natural again. I am slightly jealous of the ladies that say they slept through everything until they pushed. I think if I started having contractions before my water broke, and it progressed more quickly, I would have been less exhausted and more apt to do it again. From water breaking to delivery, it was 19.5 hours of labor. 45 minutes of pushing. 

You will do amazing and the outcome is worth the pain and exhaustion any day. I think for after the hardest part is getting any sleep in the hospital. My advise:

Eat before you go to the hospital. Bring gum. 

Move around as much as you are allowed. I would have progressed faster. 

Just know, you can do it! Just two more contractions. 

Make sure no one asks you questions about what you want while you are having a bad contraction. You will want to punch them.

Take EVERYTHING from the hospital: extra tucks pads, chux, receiving blankets, all the diapers. Everything 

Buy granny panties for when you go home. I hated the disposable undies they give you. They are huge and uncomfortable. 

Remember you can say no visitors anytime you want. This is a time you need to spend with the 3 of you. 

Sleep and eat whatever you want! 

Ask for help. Especially with lactation. It's hard and does not come naturally to either you or your little ones 

And enjoy. This is amazing. 
You will do great. I promise and I think the doula will really help.


----------



## luna_19

I can't believe they wouldn't let you move around! Things are quite different here, they don't want you to even go in just because your water breaks unless you are gbs positive and even then they will just give you antibiotics then send you home until contractions are close enough.


----------



## whittnie117

I can't believe they didn't let you move either. It seems so counter productive. It would cause a lot more women to need interventions. As proven in your situation alone. How dumb. Sorry that happened to you. I am so happy that you have your little boy with you now though. You must be so thrilled. I can't even imagine yet. I just can't. Every time I do, I tear up, lol! 

Great advice too. I, however, won't be eating anything, but I'll be bringing a snack bar or two with me. Since I have so many complications and obese, my risk for c-section is a lot higher. I know that you're not supposed to have eaten if you have one, so I'm carb loading now to build up my energy stores. I am super awake today. I feel fine other than some cramping and back aches. But fine other wise. 

I keep losing plug. I lost a TON at around 3:30-4 am and every time I go to the bathroom now I keep losing more and more in just little pieces each time. It's gross. I wonder if something will actually happen or if I'll just sit here for a couple more weeks. I know losing plug is no actual indication of going into labor other than cervical changes. But as long as my cervix is changing more that is all that matters in my opinion. More chances for a quick labor ;)


----------



## Diddums

Whitt, what does losing your plug look like? If you don't mind me asking lol. I don't think I've lost any :(

Thanks for the birth story want. Sounds intense, but i agree, the end result is so worth it. I can't wait to go into labour and just have my little lady here. We've decided that grandparents can visit at the hospital, but then we don't want any visitors the first day we go home. I'm sure my parents will get annoyed and disagree, but tough.

I hope i'm one of those ladies who goes into labour with no symptoms. I really don't want to go overdue lol


----------



## Nariah01

Good luck Whitt! It does sound promising though because its at least a start! Hopefully things will really get going and you will have your baby before the weekend is over. I will keep fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

I know I need to pack my bag, in fact I panic about it every once in a while. I am just so forgetful and right now I feel like I have to clean EVERYTHING! And since DH works so much the house is a wreck, so I get distracted and forget all the time what I need to do. I wrote up a list of everything I need to pack, and I have most of it already just lying around so I am hopeful to get it done this weekend. 

Want love the story, and the advice. that's weird they didn't want you to move around. I've only heard of hospitals saying no baths if your water has broken but not being able to move around is absurd!


----------



## whittnie117

Diddums...It is gooey, mucus like stuff that comes out. It isn't like normal discharge at all. It is sticky, sometimes stringy, can be clear or yellow (mine is yellow) and can look like gel too. It's gross. If you had lost some, your first thought would probably be something along the lines of, "ewe, what is THAT?" haha

Nariah- Thanks! I hope so too, but at the same time I hope to go to 39 weeks, but if he is ready to come, he is ready to come, right? 
If you're cleaning everything, try going through all your clothes and rewashing the ones you'd like to take to the hospital. When they are out of the dryer you're more likely to put them away and into your bags. That is what worked for me at least. You don't want to get stuck doing them when you're in labor. You'd most likely forget some important things at that time, lol.


----------



## luna_19

Yeah my plug looked like chunks of yellow snot, gross. I didn't think it was my plug because I was expecting it to look more like jelly. I had pieces coming out for a week or two before baby arrived.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. Definitively haven't had anything like that I don't think. I've had a bit of yellowish stuff on the toilet paper but I don't think it was part of my plug :( oh well I'll keep hoping lol xxx


----------



## whittnie117

The plug can come out in tiny bits too. It'll be different than regular discharge. That's how you'll know. I barely have any discharge at all. So when I pass anything it's coming from my cervix. 

I don't think I'll go into labor today or anything. it was just exciting to lose so much plug. It's all but stopped now. But I lost quite a lot. So I assume it was a majority of it maybe? Now I am just going to relax and see if anything else happens. It's just a waiting game. I'm okay now if he wants to make his appearance, but I'd rather him wait until 39 weeks.


----------



## wantb502

Good luck whit, I hope your LO comes very soon. It sound promising, mine came out 2 days before! 

Nariah: PaCK YOUR BAG!! Trust me.


----------



## whittnie117

Bags are fully packed and ready to go. Going tomorrow to get the bassinet off layaway. Getting prepared if it happens soon.


----------



## Diddums

Yay to bags being packed! 

We had a little mini drama last night. Baby was really quiet all afternoon and lying on my left and drinking orange juice made no difference. So at 9.30pm I rang hospital who said come in and get checked out. So drove to the hospital and they hooked me up to the monitor. Of course baby was fine, she was moving away, I just couldn't feel her movement s much. They then took my blood pressure and it was high. The took it again after 30mins of monitoring and it was still high. They took a urine sample, which was all neg, but blood pressure was still high when they took it a third time (144/101) so the midwife took some blood just in case. I will call back this morning to get the results. Was at the hospital almost 2hrs and didn't get home until midnight. The midwife said its probably just pregnancy induced hypertension, as I don't have any other symptoms of pre-eclampsia, but best to check these things out. 

I really hope the little lady comes soon, she's still head down which is great but don't know whether she's engaged or not. Oh well hopefully rhw midwife can perform a sweep at my 40wk appointment on Friday :)


----------



## wantb502

Diddiums: sorry about your wait at the hospital. I was diagnosed with pregnancy induced hypertension at the hospital too. I think it was because I was so anxious.


----------



## Diddums

As long as it's pregnancy induced hypertension, and not pre-e, i'm ok with that. I want as natural birth as possible, and to be able to move around, as if you are diagnosed with pre-e you have to be monitored constantly.

Want - love the new picture you have!


----------



## The Alchemist

Diddums - i wouldn't worry too much about it if there are no signs of pre-e. Try to relax as stress/anxiety can definitely raise bp. We also have hormone that raises bp and can happen right at the end of pregnancy but nothing scary. I'd remain calm and go about your day as usual. At this point for you, anything can happen. Good thing your bags are packed!

Whittnie - anymore plug loss or other signs? 

Want - I love your new avatar pic. Your lil man's gotta cute lil face. Do you find yourself staring at him while he's asleep?


----------



## whittnie117

Diddums- I hope the blood test comes out okay. I know how hard it is to wait for results. Sorry you had to go to the hospital, the wait times there are bad too. I had to wait the last time for almost 4 hours when I went in for bleeding. At least they seem like they are working to figure out what is going on. Hopefully it's just pregnancy induced hypertension and not pre-e.

Want- I love the new avatar picture too! Your boy is so cute! 

Alchemist-No other signs. I am just getting very minor plug loss now, like the tiniest of pieces. Other than that I just have some extra clear gel type of discharge. I wouldn't consider it 'plug' but it's there every time I go to the bathroom. I don't know how else to explain it. I bet it is just my body playing tricks on me and I'll go until at least the 17th. :haha:


----------



## Nariah01

Diddums: I agree with the others, try and relax too. And anything could happen as far as when she is born, although some ladies are very stubborn and just wanna stay in. lol hopefully that isn't the case with yours as I am sure you are more then ready for her to be here. 

Want: Love the picture of you little man! Hes is so frickin cute! He looks like a very chill baby, might just be me though. 

Whitt: your plug loss could slow down and then you could randomly go into labor. I mean there are scores of ladies who really didn't have much leading up to their labors. Every lady is different as is every pregnancy, as always I am rooting for you. :thumbup: I still think you will have your LO before me though. lol :haha:

Well yesterday was a good day. I was crabby when my family first showed up because they brought their stupid little dog with them and never told me that they were going to do that. :dohh: But it turned out ok so far. My sister pretty much finished our nursery, got it all painted and set back up, it looks so nice. and remarkably I didn't want to kill my stepmother and we got along famously while we sorted and cleaned all the baby stuff. Was also able to get some of the house clean, which makes me feel so much better. And then this morning she is going to make breakfast, so far so good. My bags are partially packed, I got them started, I just need to go buy a few little things, nothing super essential and then they will be done. 

My stepmom thinks he's going to come early too now, and I have to say having seen the nursery all set up I almost cried. And having sat and folded all his itty bity clothes I am ready for him to come. We ordered the pack n play/bassinet that he is going to use in our room for the first month or so until he's in his crib last night, as well as the first of our cloth diaper stash, should all be here by the end of the week. After that we will have everything we HAVE to have for him if he shows up early. Then I am going to wait to get the rest of the stuff since I can get a discount on all the stuff still on the registry after he's born. Now the wait begins. :coffee:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. The blood tests came back all clear, so its nothing to worry about. Probably due to the stress of having to go in for monitoring as little lady wasn't moving, or just because my blood pressure is going up at the end of pregnancy. Either way i'm not worried and had a nice relaxed day today :)

Really hope something happens soon :)


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah- it's good that you have family helping you out. Even if they did bring their little dog, lol. I bet it is fantastic to have your nursery set up. They need to do two more room floors before I get to work on my baby's nursery. I am so anxious. But our room is done now, YAY! 

Diddums- That's good the blood test came od. Stress does raise the BP quite a bit. I hope you get to meet your lo soon.


----------



## Nariah01

Well so I thought today was going to be as good as yesterday but apparently I was wrong. :nope:

My stepmother wanted to make us breakfast so I said sure and she came in the house to get started and she mentioned buying us a bookcase for the new house. We have several huge boxes of books and no bookcase, and its pretty much the only boxes we have not been able to unpack. And it has been driving me nuts, but DH has a friend that could give us a older bookcase for free. And since I have never really liked people spending money on us, and since my dad and Stepmom have spent enough on us I told her that I appreciate it but that they didn't need to spend the money on it cause we could get a free one in a day or two. Well I guess it somehow offended her and she stormed out of the house. And my poor dad was caught in the middle of the whole deal, I didn't mean to offend her, but somehow I managed too. And now I feel like I screwed up because my dad just informed me that they are leaving soon and instead of them coming back next weekend to help that they will not be coming back until thanksgiving, and that if dad does come back in a week or two it will be by himself. :dohh:

I don't know how I managed to screw this weekend up but I did, and now I am stressed and feel like crap. DH keeps telling me that I didn't do anything wrong, but it certainally feels like it and I am not sure what to do. I guess I am just feeling crappy and confused and needed to get it off my chest. Hopefully the stress doesn't send me into labor, because I would rather not deal with that on top of everything else today. 

And it all started out so promising. :shrug:


----------



## Nariah01

So for the ladies that have already had there babies while its still fresh in your mind. What did you pack in your bag and babies bag that you actually used while in the hospital? I seen a bunch of lists and I made one up but it seems huge and I just dunno how much of it I will actually use in the 24 hours I will be there after hes born +however long I labor there. :shrug:


----------



## luna_19

We ended up.being there for 4 days so you never know. I had to send my hubby home to get more clothes and stuff. Definitely bring lots of pairs of underwear, several outfits and blankets for baby, snacks because hospital meals are so small, camera, toiletries


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah, it doesn't sound like you did anything wrong at all. It sounds like she took it out of context and is getting emotional over nothing. A simple misunderstanding. Maybe have a talk with her and explain you didn't mean anything by it and you felt bad about accepting something that you were going to be getting anyhow. I dunno, sometimes situations like that are hard.

As for your bag, plan for packing enough for a c-section stay just in case. That's what I am doing.


AFM- The tiny bits of plug I am losing are now brown. Not yellow, brown. I'm not sure what to take that as. So, we went to the store, got our layaway out and set up the bassinet and carseat. Juuuuuuuust in case. We're washing the bassinet sheets, his birth present, and blankies right now too. I really don't know what to think :shrug:


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> Nariah, it doesn't sound like you did anything wrong at all. It sounds like she took it out of context and is getting emotional over nothing. A simple misunderstanding. Maybe have a talk with her and explain you didn't mean anything by it and you felt bad about accepting something that you were going to be getting anyhow. I dunno, sometimes situations like that are hard.
> 
> As for your bag, plan for packing enough for a c-section stay just in case. That's what I am doing.
> 
> 
> AFM- The tiny bits of plug I am losing are now brown. Not yellow, brown. I'm not sure what to take that as. So, we went to the store, got our layaway out and set up the bassinet and carseat. Juuuuuuuust in case. We're washing the bassinet sheets, his birth present, and blankies right now too. I really don't know what to think :shrug:

I know she took it wrong, its just with this woman that always seems to be the case. I've tried talking to her so many times about it and now am just frustrated and confused because we are having them over for thanksgiving and I want my dad to be around his grandson but it seems like her and I always but heads. :nope:

As for your plug loss, it sounds like it could be the start of your show maybe? I've heard that your bloody show doesn't have to be bright red...maybe your getting close? :shrug:

Keep us posted and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - your stepmother sounds like she easily gets offended. You didn't do anything wrong in general so I'd just try to explain it best as possible that you didn't mean to offend her, obviously. You just didn't want to burden her with the things she's doing or willing to do for you. Hopefully this will pass and everyone will congee together for Turkey day. 

Whittnie - since you're far along and considered term, well you are term haha, that I'd take the loss of plug with brown tinge as labor sign. Might not happen immediately, it might mean to watch out for the next sign. Orrrr it might mean to get ready for the sudden start of labor. Never know! Good thing your bag is ready and your room is pretty much alk ready for your babe.


----------



## whittnie117

Had some contractions last night, went to sleep and nothing. No more discharge right now either. Frustrating.


----------



## bb1

Just to update those not on FB Jase Edward was born on the 8/11/2013 via C section. Everything went ok, I did lose a fair amount of blood during Op but feel ok now. Was released from hospital yesterday and so happy to be home.
Jase Edward 7lb 8oz 50.5cm and HC 34cms. 
https://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/SAMIGIRL2/JaseEdwardHafner_zps9d8a0a54.jpg

As for your hospital bag, Pack lots of underwear and comphy clothes. Also for baby all I used were Clothes, nappies, wipes and wrap


----------



## wantb502

He's so cute!!

Hospital bag: like 3 changes of clothes for you including shirts you can nurse in around family and friends. I pretty much didn't wear pants the whole time I was in the hospital. 

I didn't bring undies because the hospital had them. 

Chapstick, gum, toiletries, especially your tooth brush, body wash, and deodorant, and flip flops for the bathroom. Cell charger, tablet or iPad. Music for the delivery room (I loved this) it helped me chill through the rough parts. Baby clothes in different sizes though we kept him naked most of the time just swaddled up. I had one NB outfit and a bunch of 0-3... Well he ended up swimming in the NB clothes. Baby hats! A soft receiving blanket. The hospital has tons of them.


----------



## Nariah01

Thanks ladies for the tips on the hospital bag packing, I think I got it figured out now. :thumbup:
Plus the nice thing is we live about 30mins away from the hospital, and DH will have to come home often to take care of the furbabies so anything I forget or need and don't have he can pick up. 

BB1, your LO is very cute, thanks for the update as I am one of those not on FB!

Whit: Give it time, sometimes things can start and then stop, or so I hear. Your symptoms sound promising though so I wouldn't be surprised if they start back up again.

AFM I feel like crap today. I slept great, for once, but it all went downhill from there. We went to look at something in town and I started feeling sick to my stomach real quick plus had a horrid headache. This got worse over time and developed into Headache, Nausea, BH contractions, back pain, feeling freezing all the bloody time and now I can't feel my feet! Oh and throw in some heartburn. Its terrible, and it seems like the only food that doesn't make it worse is all junk food. :dohh: 

And now I am in a right proper mood and yelled at DH so many times and now that hes outside I feel like an asshole. I am seriously hoping that I feel better soon.


----------



## whittnie117

Awe Nariah :hugs: feel better. And just apologize to OH and tell him your sorry. I'd offer up some "alone" time too haha. I know the last few weeks are emotional. I only get mad at my mom and very rarely at anyone else. Though I noticed I have snapped at OH a couple times and then quickly apologized afterwards. 

As for feeling sick, I get nauseous if I haven't eaten in a couple hours. I, too, notice unhealthy foods are the ones that don't make heartburn worse. I hope if I ever get pregnant again that I can maintain a healthy eating plan. 

Is it cold where you are?

AFM- I am excited again as I got all my newborn and 0-3 month clothes put away in our room for LO. I am working on finding a place for blankets, burp cloths, washcloths, and towels right now. It's hard because there is no space in our room left. Not since I had OH put the armoire out of our room. But it was big and I couldn't get past the bed right with it in here and that wouldn't be good with a baby. But I am happy to almost be done with his stuff for the first few months, at least until his room can be set up. They are working really hard to get the other room floors done right now. It's turning out really nice. I'll have to take pictures of our room and the baby's room once it is done.


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> Awe Nariah :hugs: feel better. And just apologize to OH and tell him your sorry. I'd offer up some "alone" time too haha. I know the last few weeks are emotional. I only get mad at my mom and very rarely at anyone else. Though I noticed I have snapped at OH a couple times and then quickly apologized afterwards.
> 
> As for feeling sick, I get nauseous if I haven't eaten in a couple hours. I, too, notice unhealthy foods are the ones that don't make heartburn worse. I hope if I ever get pregnant again that I can maintain a healthy eating plan.
> 
> Is it cold where you are?
> 
> AFM- I am excited again as I got all my newborn and 0-3 month clothes put away in our room for LO. I am working on finding a place for blankets, burp cloths, washcloths, and towels right now. It's hard because there is no space in our room left. Not since I had OH put the armoire out of our room. But it was big and I couldn't get past the bed right with it in here and that wouldn't be good with a baby. But I am happy to almost be done with his stuff for the first few months, at least until his room can be set up. They are working really hard to get the other room floors done right now. It's turning out really nice. I'll have to take pictures of our room and the baby's room once it is done.

I am glad you feel a bit better! I did say sorry to DH and he understood, so that's better. It stays around the low 50s up here where we live, gets down to the 40s at night now, but for some reason today I was super cold. :shrug:

We bought a shelf system for the nursery closet to put cloths and blankets and such. I put all his older boy clothes on the bottom, and the blankets in the middle, haven't figured out what to put on the top two shelves. It was awesome to get all his clothes washed. We have what looks like a lot, but I have a feeling we will end up needing more newborn stuff, we have a lot of 3month stuff, and a handful of newborn stuff, so we shall see when hes born how big he is. The first bit of my cloth diaper stash was sent out in the mail today, super pumped for when it gets here, hopefully by the end of the week so I can start prepping them. 

As for my parents I don't know if there is any fixing the damage that occurred over the weekend. I know they will still come for turkey day, but I think its just going to take time for things to simmer down. we shall see.

And whit glad I could cheer you up! You guys on here are like my only friends right now as my only other friend lives hours away and we've both been too busy for anything. So :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## Nariah01

how many of you are or did use a stool softener for after the birth? If you did was it helpful? I am slightly terrified of that first poop hurting, as I hear it can be pretty bad because it usually doesn't happen right away, and since I do have mild hemorrhoids I don't want to take any chances. If you did use them what brand or kind did you buy?


----------



## luna_19

My first poop was fine. I was scared but it didn't hurt at all. I've had mild hemrrhoids for ages but never had a problem with constipation. I had a big clear out at the beginning if labour so didn't need to go until the next day.


----------



## The Alchemist

The morning after I birthed my dd, the nurse gave me stool softener. It made my still a little loose but easy to pass. It did hurt to poo for me though only because I had an aggravated old hemorrhoid that swelled up from an hr of pushing. So, it stung to poop but my hospital gives us perineal spray that cools/numbs the area down their so it wasn't too bad. It did take me a week for the swelling to go down.


----------



## Diddums

I'm still hanging in there, waiting for the little lady to arrive. I have mild lower back ache yesterday morning, but that disappeared and nothing since. 

Although you ladies have reminded me to pack toothbrush and deodorant into hospital bag lol!

for baby i've packed three newborn vests and two baby grows plus a going home outfit, two 0-3 vests and 0-3 baby gross, in case she is big, a wooly hat, nappies, nappy cream, wipes, cotton wool, and a blanket and a single pod :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Sorry Ive been MIA ladies, this baby stuff is hard!! Ill try and catch up soon, just wantedt o check in and see how you all were doing. Struggling to BF and get LOs weight back to birth weight, but other than that we're all doing well, just exhausted :) Hang int here, not much longer for most of you now!!


----------



## Nariah01

Hang in there Rockin! I hear it gets a bit easier once you get the hang of things. 

AFM why do things like laundry detergent have to be so complicated? :shrug:
I've always used the seventh gen. lavender scented laundry soap, never had a problem with it. Well we moved house and it was still doing ok, about a week ago the clothes when they came out of the wash had kind of an off/burnt smell almost to them. After a cycle in the dryer you couldn't tell, but as soon as they get wet again the smell comes back! I have no idea whats going on. I cleaned the washer really well thinking maybe it was that, but it still smelled weird after the clothes came out. So I had some ALL free and clear lying around and ran a load with that thinking maybe its the detergent, well the smell is gone! WTF! :growlmad:

So now I am left wondering what happened and why the detergent isn't doing its job anymore. I am going to do one more wash with the old stuff to see if the smell comes back if it does I am going to have to get rid of a whole bottle of the stuff which sucks because it is not cheap detergent. :growlmad:

But I guess on the upside, our bassinet comes today! :happydance:


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - must be some kind of chemical additive/ingredient that is causing that weird smell. I've never encountered that before though. I've always used Target brand detergent. Well, I use target brand almost every household items. Love that store! And yay on the bassinet! How exciting is it when we get something new coming? Even if it's not really yours, baby will be in it lol. 

ASF - Nothing much here. Just taking it easy each day, taking care of lo and the house. I had to redo my hospital bag list as it is different from regular vag birth. Just trying to decide what elsee I may need. But I think I got it down. I am nervous though....about the pain and worsely, if the anesthetic doesn't work I'll feel everything...ugh, horror story status there! I think I should think like that lol. I am really just nervous about the recovery pain, about the healing time of incision (like will it heal or form a keloid?), the gas pains, pooping/peeing, and effect of section on breastfeeding if any. I should probably right my concerns down and take it with me to the dr's office this Friday for my appointment. He will discuss the whole ordeal. 

Oh ladies....wish me luck!!! I'm nervous! Scared...anxious about meeting my baby, EVERY emotion. Ugh...I am also so scared of the aftermath pain on my pelvic! Lying there on my back is not good at all and it might make it worse. I have to face csection pain AND pelvic pain. I'm shuttering at the thought of it all...


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - must be some kind of chemical additive/ingredient that is causing that weird smell. I've never encountered that before though. I've always used Target brand detergent. Well, I use target brand almost every household items. Love that store! And yay on the bassinet! How exciting is it when we get something new coming? Even if it's not really yours, baby will be in it lol.
> 
> ASF - Nothing much here. Just taking it easy each day, taking care of lo and the house. I had to redo my hospital bag list as it is different from regular vag birth. Just trying to decide what elsee I may need. But I think I got it down. I am nervous though....about the pain and worsely, if the anesthetic doesn't work I'll feel everything...ugh, horror story status there! I think I should think like that lol. I am really just nervous about the recovery pain, about the healing time of incision (like will it heal or form a keloid?), the gas pains, pooping/peeing, and effect of section on breastfeeding if any. I should probably right my concerns down and take it with me to the dr's office this Friday for my appointment. He will discuss the whole ordeal.
> 
> Oh ladies....wish me luck!!! I'm nervous! Scared...anxious about meeting my baby, EVERY emotion. Ugh...I am also so scared of the aftermath pain on my pelvic! Lying there on my back is not good at all and it might make it worse. I have to face csection pain AND pelvic pain. I'm shuttering at the thought of it all...

Yeah I have no idea what happened with the detergent. But as long as I found something to replace it and its actually cheaper works for me! Well I thought the bassinet was coming today but it looks like its just the sheets since they shipped them separately. :cry: So I still have to wait on that, but no biggy. I got my tucks and a few other last minute things to pack in my bag, got a nursing tank top to try out. I really wanted to try out the nursing bras from target because I heard good things about them, but I think I will wait to buy any more nursing wear until after he's born. You like target though, have you tried their nursing wear? 

Good luck with your section coming up. I can understand your fears, and I think it would be a good idea to write the stuff down and go over it with your doctor at your appointment. As for feeling everything...I would say that's probably pretty rare, take it from someone who has trouble with anesthia working properly. Besides they shouldn't start cutting into you until they know you can't feel any pain. And lots of people have sections these days without problems. But its still ok and normal to be worried. :hugs:


----------



## whittnie117

Sorry for not posting for a bit.

Nariah- Is it the same washer or a new one? They have two types of washers now and one type of washer needs a particular type of detergent. It's an energy efficient detergent and it's quite common. If you have an energy efficient washer and are not using energy efficient detergent, then it will cause issues. I don't know about vice versa. 

Isn't it exciting to know you'll have the bassinet all set up soon. When will you get your bassinet in the mail? Hopefully soon. I got super excited to set mine up and now it has its sheets and stuff inside. I love it! 

Alchemist- I understand your concerns. Now I'm worried my doctor is going to tell me she doesn't want me to even try vaginally and go straight for a c-section. I've done no research. But the likely hood of feeling the procedure isn't that high, so try not to worry about that part. I would definitely write down your fears, concerns, and questions to go over with your doctor when you see them next. That way you get the best advice/information you can.

I am scared too of just a vaginal delivery, lol. But that's because I really don't know what to expect. I'm sure I'd have the same fears if I get scheduled for a c-section. But just think, you get to hold your baby in 6 days! 6 days!

AFM- I had my perinatal appointment this morning along with a NST. They said baby wasn't moving as much as he should have been, but he passed the NST. I believe he was just sleeping and couldn't be bothered. I was also having measurable contractions on the monitor. Irregular, but they're there. During the perinatal appointment they told me that his abdomen is large and it is connected to polyhydromnios (too much amniotic fluid). He doesn't know if my doctor is going to want to have a c-section or let me try a vaginal delivery first, but said that I should be able to at least try for one. It's really up to my doctor and I when we talk to one another on Thursday. I hope I'll be able to try for a vaginal delivery. I really don't want a c-section if I don't have to. It's always something it seems.


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks, ladies. You're right, they'll probably make sure I don't feel a thing before they start cutting and tugging away lol. Of course. Stupid fear! I swear, your mind can think of the craziest things.

Whittnie I realized that trauma can happen either way, vaginal birth or csection. And you can have great outcome with either as well. So...I'm gonna think positive about this. I've read other ladies stories, exposing myself to all kinds just so that I'm aware of the possibilities. I don't like being in the unknown, ya know? All I can hope for is a healthy baby and quick recovery. I recommend that you start researching about c section now since it is a possibility with your situation. This is so nothing is a surprise to you. However, I do hope, really hope you CAN birth him vaginally. Whatever the Dr decides is best, is most likely the best intervention. Like you said, in the end, it's having baby in your arms is all that matters, no matter which way they come out from.


----------



## Nariah01

Whit: Yeah its a different machine, and this one is an HE machine, but the detergent is good for HE machines too, so I dunno what happened. It could just be because this one is a FL and not a TL like our old one?? :shrug:
Oh well, the ALL that is working for now is actually cheaper so I am not too worried. 

I just realized I don't have a support belt for after delivery yet. I was thinking maybe it would be fine until a day or so after delivery but now since so many might be getting sections made me realize that you should prepare for anything. I know if you do get a section that having one in the hospital helps, so I think I will see if I can find one I like and get it this week just in case. Although DH thinks I am being ridiculous with all the things I want to pack. lol he just doesn't get it, he keeps saying lets wait and see and if you need it we can get it. And I keep saying well what if I go into labor and your not around and I have to have my neighbor take me to the hospital? I think he is being optimistic. 

Like when we were shopping the other day I wanted to look at a pair or slip on boots or something that would be easy for me to get on for going to the hospital and such. I figure it will get use no matter what, and he says well I can put your shoes on for you so we don't need them. And I said well what if someone else takes me to the hospital? I don't want to have to ask my 80yr neighbor to put my shoes on for me. :haha:


----------



## wantb502

Hey ladies! Hope everything is going well. 

Giving birth any way is scary, but you all will do great! I think the scariest thing out of everything is trying to make sure denver gets everything he needs and I'm not missing anything. Labor seems so long ago! Probably because my days run into each other now. I can't believe my LO is 9 days old! 

You guys are rockstars and will do awesome at birthing those babies!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - you must live in a colder climate talking about slip on boots. I live in southern California and it's still warm for being winter. Today is 90 deg, warmest day out of the week. Your OH...men do not realize that some things are pretty necessary during and after pregnancy. But it's all a learning experience for both parties. Even with us, we're still learning this whole parenthood thing. 

So...Americans (and Canadians too i think), you ready for turkey day? I'll be at home recovering. But will send OH to get turkey dinner from a restaurant. That's the most we can do lol. I miss my own family and the gatherings during the holidays. We love cooking out and having people over. But too bad, I'm so far from them. And OH's family do not really celebrate anything besides new years. His parents cook traditional Russian meals. But it's just me and OH that goes over. His sister has a fallout with their parents so....the feeling of familial gathering, the huge love and laughter isn't there. Ugh...think my hormones are messing with me. I'm missing my large family.


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah- Men can be funny about things. They just don't 'get it'. Thankfully my OH just takes my word for it. Though he has questioned me a few times on what should go into the hospital bag, lol. Apparently he has been doing a little research on his own. I find it cute. I saw a page open that said something about how to support your wife during labor. Adorable. I haven't even thought about a support belt for after pregnancy! I got one for pregnancy, but it made my ligaments hurt so so bad right after I put it on I yelled for OH to take it off. I dare not try it again. It was one of the worst things I did to myself this pregnancy, lol.

Alchemist- I think Canadian Turkey day is in October. My mom said she wants to do Thanksgiving and Christmas at her house and wants to invite the family to come. She is so flippy floppy though, I don't know if I want to invite the in-laws to go just in case she flakes out a few days before and screws us. It isn't her intention, it's her illnesses. I just don't know what to do. I hope she can get it together this year. My MIL would be totally up to help her cook too. She's a great cook. 
:hugs: I understand missing family. I miss that my family hasn't gotten together in a lot of years due to a fall out. We are divided and it's not nice at all. 

Afm- I am having a lot of braxton hicks. They come every 15-20 minutes and have been for days. They make my back hurt a bit sometimes, but other than that it's just tightenings. That is, until I woke up from my nap today. They are still coming every 15-20 minutes, but it comes with a crampy feeling down below. So hopefully something is going on. I don't think labor is imminent though. I still think I have at least a few days-week to go. Other than that, nothing special going on in that department. I am anxious about my appointment tomorrow. i just want more information so I can make the best decision for my little boy. That way at least I will know what to expect.


----------



## Nariah01

hey ladies, so today I have literally only been awake for probably 5 hours. I have been asleep pretty much the whole day, it kind of sucks. I have no idea why I am so tired all of the sudden, its like I can't keep my eyes open. Had another appointment today, and got my first does of the monitor that they hook you up to keep an eye on baby. He hadn't moved much so they wanted to check up on him. Sure enough as soon as they hook me up he moves the whole time. :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah- I have days like that where I am so tired and sleep a lot. They have only been happening the last week or so. I think it's because we are getting close and our bodies are resting up for it. Lord knows we won't get any rest after the babies are born. 

That monitoring is the NSTs I keep talking about. Non stress tests. I hate the goop they put on you. It is so gross and totally freaks me out. You'd think it wouldn't bother me at all as it is just aloe and water, but nope totally gross, haha. 

I hope I don't make it to my next NST which is on Friday. I have been having BH a lot and a lot of cramping, but really no feeling that I'l go into labor soon or anything. I did have a ton of diarrhea today (TMI sorry), I was hoping I was clearing out, but no such luck. It cleared up over the evening. Annoying what our bodies do to us. 

I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow in the late afternoon to discuss the possibility of the c-section or if she will allow me to try a vaginal birth. Fingers crossed for me on that. She will also check me, I hope I've dilated a bit. I'd love for her to be like, "Oh, your 4 cm!" Haha wishful thinking rofl...I wish though. I'll update after the appointment.


----------



## Nariah01

Wow super quiet in this forum today! Hope all is going well with the rest of you ladies.

Well great news I got my bassinet today, as well as all my newborn and small prefolds in the mail! I feel so much better now that I have them, makes it seem one step closer. Although now I am frustrated because I want to start prepping my cloth prefolds now but I am unsure with the detergent I have. I have All free and clear, which I have heard is ok for cloth diapers but its not the best because it apparently has brighteners. I was going to buy some country save for the diapers because I heard good things about it, but I can't get it for like another week. :cry:
But there have been many people that used the All and it worked fine, and I am not going to be using a whole lot so I am tempted to just use it to get them prepped and then switch to the country save once I have it. Thoughts?


Also was able to get my stool softener, just in case I need it after the birth. And it was crazy the price difference on some of those products which are the same.


----------



## whittnie117

Sorry Nariah- I have been quiet because I was just anxious about my appointment today. Doctor said I can try for a vaginal delivery, but if my dilation halts for whatever reason, there will be no induction methods used. It's straight to a c-section in that case. So I hope I dilate normally. I've gained 50 lbs so far this pregnancy which is outrageous, but I do have that extra amniotic fluid so I really hope it comes off fast. The BH and mucus plug loss has been NOTHING. My cervix is still 1-2 cm dilated and I am just a little softer. I am so annoyed by that. I am so uncomfortable and so ready to get this going. Sigh....

As for detergent I decided to go with the gentlest detergent I could find which was dreft, which is made for baby clothing. I don't know much about cleaning cloth diapers though. If I could afford it, I'd actually use a more organic detergent, but Dreft will have to do. It's concentrated too, so that much is good. I was able to wash about 4 loads of baby clothes and blankets and barely any detergent is gone. 

I felt that way on price difference when I was going to buy epsom salt for faster healing after the birth (for baths) it seems the same product can vary a lot across different brands. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## whittnie117

Mama- we've been wondering about you over on our facebook page. Hope everything is going well with you and the babies.


----------



## Nariah01

Oh whit I am glad that you can at least try to have a vaginal birth! I know you have been worried about it! I will think positive thoughts for you so I hope it works out well. And its fine that its quiet, I was just surprised because usually there is at least one person who posts. :haha: We tend to be pretty active on here. lol

I think because of my impatience I am just going to prep with what I have. If they repel or don't absorb I can strip later, but I want to wash them NOW! :haha:

And the price difference is ridiculous! I am going to try the cheaper stool softener, it was about $5 cheaper, for more pills with the same ingredients, and dosage. So yeah we will see how it goes. Its crazy I think I have everything I need and then I watch a video or read something and then see something I don't have and I panic again. lol.


----------



## Nariah01

OMG! I just realized I only have two weeks left until my due date!


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - you sure do! So keep in mind things could happen soon too!


----------



## luna_19

Yup Devyn arrived at 37+6 ;)


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - you sure do! So keep in mind things could happen soon too!

That's why I wanna wash my cloth diapers now! lol.
I think I will just use the All free and clear to prep them, its only once, and you use so little I don't see it causing a problem. Especially since the people who have used it and had problems have used it for a while and had buildup after several months, so I think it will be fine. Only other problem I would think would be if he has sensitive skin the brighteners might be a problem, but since all his clothes are washed in it that would be a problem anyways, and if I notice skin irritation I can switch. I just want to get these diapers clean.

Then I can organize my dresser, and then re-organize it everyday until hes born! LOL :haha:


----------



## Nariah01

So got the bassinet/packnplay set up in my room. I think I might get a pad to go on top of the mattress thing, it doesn't seem very soft. Do you ladies know of anywhere I can get one that would fit?


----------



## luna_19

You can get fitted pack n play sheets. They are in the same area as the regular sheets :)


----------



## whittnie117

I don't know about an extra pad for it. I would just check the mattress area, they have the different mattresses in that area in baby stores. I felt my bassinet mattress thing is too hard, but they say it's supposed to be firm. I can't even imagine it being comfortable at all. 

I am done being pregnant. I want him to come now. I hope he comes this weekend. I really do. I can't handle much more.


----------



## The Alchemist

Yes to the firmness of infant/toddler mattresses. It's so hard! My dd hates her toddler bed. She will only get on it if I put a foam mattress top over it (I forgot what you call it actually). And to be honest, I wanted a pram because it is flat which us better for an infant's form. There's one pram where you can adjust the angle. Unfortunately, it is too expensive for us.


----------



## Nariah01

Yeah it just seems so firm, I know they shouldn't be super plush, but I guess I can wait and see.:shrug:


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - you're getting close to due date. 2 weeks of anything-can-happen time. How are you feeling?


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - you're getting close to due date. 2 weeks of anything-can-happen time. How are you feeling?

I keep hoping something will happen, but it never does! I am super uncomfortable most of the time, and sleep is so not happening at night, and when I am tired its usually right in the middle of the day. :dohh:
Lots of pressure, and pelvic pain, swelling in the legs, but nothing that screams labor unfortunately. So now I am just waiting and watching and trying to get something's done around the house so I don't go insane.

How about you?


----------



## The Alchemist

I've been that way in these last few days. Trying to keep myself busy and not think about my section, which is TOMORROW. Other than that, I've been resting in between. I gotta go back to my bag to see what else I might be missing. Nothing really going on here. I have been losing my plug here and there since yesterday though.


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> I've been that way in these last few days. Trying to keep myself busy and not think about my section, which is TOMORROW. Other than that, I've been resting in between. I gotta go back to my bag to see what else I might be missing. Nothing really going on here. I have been losing my plug here and there since yesterday though.

OMG that's right you are having the section! I totally forgot that you have that tomorrow! Best of luck to you, I bet you will have trouble sleeping tonight. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and be thinking all positive thoughts! :hugs::hugs:

Man I really am going to be the last one in this group to have their baby! :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Nariah- I am still pregnant. I am fed up though. I am going for a walk tonight because of the full moon if OH is feeling better (has some digestive issues). Today was a a good day overall. I woke up late at around 12pm (yea...) and we went out to breakfast/lunch to a place we had never been before. It was delicious. Everything we had was good. I brought home a pumkin pie from there as well. Then we took a nap when we got home and OH watched a basketball game. Then he had a celebration dinner with his basketball league buddies for winning the championship game in their division. A few wives went, so I went too. Good food and I liked the people. Some I had met before, some I hadn't. So today was all about getting my mind off of annoying BHs, lol. Then we got home and the BH were super noticeable again. :dohh:

I hope this baby decides to come soon. I am super ready to be done with this pregnancy and to start my new life as a mommy.

Alchemist- you are going to do great! And tomorrow you will have your precious baby in your arms and soon after that you'll be at home and healing. It'll probably go by fast. I am so excited for you. Goodluck tomorrow!


----------



## Nariah01

Good luck today Alchemist!!! :hugs:

Whitt: Yeah you and me are pretty much the only two left. BH finally started to noticeably show up last night for me. In fact they were coming so often and so regular that if they had been painful I would have said I was in labor! But alas they were just BH and I am pretty sure they have since stopped. It just sucks because between those and needing to pee every single frickin hour I slept terrible! I only got about 45 mins. a sleep in between pee breaks. I am right there with you on ready to be done.


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm in l&d currently and just waiting to get a spinal block and then to go in OR.


----------



## whittnie117

Ahhhhh! I am so excited for you Alchemist. I can't wait for pics and an update.

Nariah- The constant BH are amazing aren't they? (sarcasm) I have been able to time mine several nights now. Just like you, if they were more painful I'd suspect labor, but I knew they were just BH. Last night they were coming with more cramping up front and into my back..but I still knew they were just BH. Baby feels lower today though. I have a much heavier feeling in my pelvis/bump. I am going to try to dance for a while when my hip stops hurting from sleeping on it wrong (I just woke up from a super long nap). I was reading last night that dancing helps bring the baby down...Kind of like bouncing on a ball. Bouncing hurts my hips though so I am going to try dancing.


----------



## Nariah01

I hope all is going well with Alchemist!

AFM my BH have come back tonight with a vengeance, and are back to being about every 5-8 minutes. I am having a snot like discharge, not sure if its part of my plug but I think so. Add in terrible back and pelvic pain, and the feeling like he's knocking on my cervix and you have one seriously uncomfortable mommy. :nope:

Oh and I have pooed about three times today, which is so not cool. I sure hope all this means he's getting ready to make his big appearance because if it doesn't I am going to hurt someone! 

How about you whit?


----------



## The Alchemist

Here he is! He was born @ 2:20pm. Weighs 7lb 8oz & 20in long. Atm, he looks like me but with daddy's big Russian nose lol, but I can tell he will grow up to look like OH. My dd looks like me. Here is a pic:
 



Attached Files:







20131118_144834.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nariah01

Oh Alchemist congrats on your handsome little boy! Hope all went ok and that you are resting well.


----------



## whittnie117

Same for me here Nariah. I've had crampy/back achy bh on and off and Extra bowel movements. I'm cranky and want to go into labor. bouncing isn't working, dancing doesn't work. I guess I deserve it. I didnt want him to come prematurely so now he doesn't want to come out anymore :haha: 

That does sound like it's your plug btw

I already said this Alchemist, but congratulations. I'm happy you got to meet your little man!


----------



## Nariah01

LOL Whit, would be just your luck that he doesn't want to come out now. :haha:

Guess the question now is, which one of us will go first? It kind of sucks right now because on top of all the other stuff I am feeling he has decided to do little cart wheels or something, I am getting jabbed and stretched every which way and it is soo uncomfortable! My next appointment is on Thursday and I am now wondering if something will happen before that....hmm that would be interesting indeed.


----------



## whittnie117

That's weird that you say your baby is moving a ton more. Mine has been too, fr the last two days. I wonder if it means anything.


----------



## wantb502

Hey ladies! Sorry, once again MIA. This sleep thing (or lack of it) is getting ridiculous. I am so sorry you two are so uncomfortable. I was starting to get really uncomfortable when he decided to show up.... I could not imagine 2-3 weeks later! 

Both of you need to hang in there, it will be so soon and then you will be with all of us, worrying about not feeding the baby enough and being completely and utterly sleep deprived. For me, pregnancy was sooo much easier than postpartum. My vag hurts (2 weeks later), my tits hurt, I have headaches almost everyday, and I haven't slept more than 3 hours in a row in 15 days. Luckily, I don't have to pee every 5 seconds.

I wanted to post a day of and 1 week pp pic. I will also post a 1 month too... when I get there:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0053_zps24cc1e23.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0018_zps0607549c.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## The Alchemist

Thank you ladies. I'm doing okay, got to walk today. I've already passed gas...I'm kinda having a hard time peeing. Like as i sit down, it takes a while for it to eliminate. And I'm also waiting for my first poo! I didn't get to yesterday morning cuz I had to leave the house in the AM for my section. I hate going a day without pooping. Plus, I'm gassy and have a hard time passing all of it. I'm just slowly keeping active. Tonight, the hospital serves me and OH complementary gourmet dinner (for all patients the day before discharge). What else? Umm...yeah, just really sore at my incision site and actually other areas of my tummy. It's sore. But the nurses said I'm doing well and just take it easy, no need to rush. 

I'm waiting for you two ladies! Come on, more babies!


----------



## The Alchemist

Want - you totally lost most initial pp tummy. Look at your boobies! Give me some! Lol.....good idea on pictures. I'm gonna take one later tonight. It's so ugly...sorry...but I'm gonna take it anyway lol.

Whittnie - guess what? No more pelvic pain whatsoever for me! I so hope once your baby comes, that will cure the pelvic pain for you. I don't miss that!


----------



## whittnie117

ALchemist-hat's great there is no more pelvic pain and awesome you are able to pass gas now. Hopefully you'll be able to urinate easier and have a bowel movement soon. 

Want- Said this on facebook, but you look fantastic!

I am trying to keep my mind off of still being pregnant, but that isn't working out too well, lol. Of course this episode of Bones I am watching right now is the one that Angela has her baby. And here I sit crying because I want mine. Shucks...


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - oh don't be sad! Really, it's like right there, but I understand. When us your next appmt?


----------



## whittnie117

Well I have an NST at 4pm today. Every time I stand up I keep hoping my water breaks because I am heading to the hospital anyhow, lol. But my next doctor's appointment is tomorrow. I am going to ask her to just do the sweep, screw what she thinks I can handle or not.


----------



## Nariah01

Want: You look great! I hear pp can be rough, but at this point I am willing to deal with it to get this little bugger out! Also its kind of funny, your boobs don't look all that big until you don't have shirt on. :haha: Now I get when you were complaining about how big they were. lol

Alchemist: Yah for walking and farting! Good luck with your first poop! I dunno if its any easier since you had a section and not a vaginal delivery, hopefully it is. Has your little girl had a chance to meet your new LO yet?

Whit: Yeah I wondered if it meant something too that he was moving around so much, I think hes just pissed because of all the contractions I have been having. Even if they are just BH, they probably aren't any fun for him either. We can be heavily pregnant and miserable together! :hugs:

AFM I haven't felt so great today, so DH took the day off to stay home with me and help around the house. I was able to get the bassinet sheets, and they are washing so I can put them in the bassinet. I got a few more newborn clothes for LO just incase since we don't have very much, and a few other essentials. Now I am staring around my house looking at everything and being pissed off that its so frickin dirty! But I feel so crappy that doing anything is a pain in the ass! 

I feel worse today as far as the back and pelvic pain. The pressure and plug loss is worse too. I am also peeing more today, I think LO must be engaged or something? have had constant BH all day, sometimes just one or two an hour and then up to every 5 minutes or so. I keep feeling all these promising signs but am afraid to get my hopes up that it means anything cause I know it could still be weeks. :cry:

I am hoping that something happens when DH is home, cause if he isn't then its a good two hours or so before he can be home from work so, something needs to start happening!


----------



## whittnie117

:hugs: I am sorry you felt bad today. I know how you feel. Those are signs that baby is engaged. Hope so for you. I get the BH that are random like that too. During the day they are 2 an hour and in the evening they are 5-8 minutes apart. Tonight has been a bit quieter though. 3-4 and hour only. Time to get these shows on the road. 

Today for me was rough as far as emotions. I was all over the place. I had my NST and baby passed, but I had the ultrasound and I have got to say I am super tired of being poked and prodded. I am definitely asking to have the sweep tomorrow at my doctor's appointment. I am tired of this. When do you have your next appointment?


----------



## Nariah01

My next appointment is on Thursday, I was so hoping he would make an appearance before then but it probably won't happen. :cry:

It sucks I am so ready to have my baby out, and then I get hit with panic about all the what ifs. I swear its a serious conundrum to be so excited but also nervous at the same time.


----------



## whittnie117

Are you going to ask for a sweep or let it be? I'm kind of scared of the pain, but seriously, I am done and ready to have my baby. 

TMI, but I am having a lot of discharge tonight. Not thick mucusy stuff, but more watery almost. It isn't enough to make me think it's my waters, but it's enough to definitely noticeable and makes me feel a bit wet. I mean I FEEL wet, but then I wipe and there's just a bit on the toilet paper. It's so odd. Are you having similar? I haven't really had a lot of discharge at all in this pregnancy. I never got that 'third trimester increase' that people talked about. I was always pretty dry except for when I lost some plug some times. 

I worry about the what ifs too. I think that is totally natural. 

OH and I went to a specialty grocery store tonight and we picked up some goodies. I think I am about to go get me a piece of blueberry struessel. Yummy yummy


----------



## Nariah01

I was not planning on asking for a sweep or anything, I figure we still have time why cause myself more discomfort then is really needed. I guess I just figure he will come when he's ready, even if I want him out earlier. lol :haha:

I've always had a fair amount of discharge throughout the whole pregnancy it seems, so I wouldn't know if its gotten worse or not. Although now I am having that mucus like plug loss for the last two days slowly.

I just had some peanut butter toast and a glass of orange juice myself. I wanted chocolate but we didn't have any, so I settled. And then pretty soon DH and I will watch the latest walking dead since we missed it on Sunday.


----------



## whittnie117

OH and I watch The Walking Dead, but we lost track of it last season. So I caught up and now we are just waiting to watch it. OH has been super busy with trying to get the house in order. 

I went out to go get the streusel and then got nauseous, lol. So alas, it will have to wait. I think I might head to bed now. I hope you have a good night. I'll talk to you tomorrow! Hopefully something starts happening for one of us.


----------



## Nariah01

well I am thinking this might be it. I didn't want to get to excited and still don't cause know these things can start and stop and go on for days, but I do believe things are looking up for me that something is starting. :happydance:

this morning around 4ish I started to get kind of crampy along with my contractions, and now at around 7ish it has turned to period like pain that has actually woken me up twice and is uncomfortable enough that I can no longer sleep. The Mucus coming from my plug has increased and when I wiped it was tinged pink so I am hopeful that things are getting started.

Since I can't sleep anymore I am up and eating an early breakfast. Then I am going to lay down on the couch and see if I can't rest some more. I want to get something's done around the house still but I am worried if this is it I will tire myself out.
:thumbup:
Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## whittnie117

Oh my goodness. I hope this is it for you. I am sure things have progressed for you since. I just woke up. Ahhhhhhh, goodluck. I hope for an update soon.


----------



## luna_19

Ooh exciting!


----------



## wantb502

Nariah: any updates???????/??//?


----------



## bb1

Nariah - thinking of you!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Just wanted to say hey to everyone! I have been gone awhile as my laptop died, but I bought a new PC. Anyhow, I have a scheduled section Wednesday the 27th at 7:30am. I am very nervous.

Friday I have an NST at the hospital as well as a birthday party for 2 of my kiddos, Monday is my last OB appointment to ask any questions I may have, Tuesday I have my pre-op appointment at 10am followed by my last NST, and then the next morning is the big show.

My last section was an emergency, so this is all new to me. 6 days left, and my nerves are getting the better of me. I am even having dreams about it every night since I found out my date.


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome back Love. I am still pregnant too. It's just you and me left if Nariah indeed went into labor. That is great that you got a date. At least you have time to make sure everything is ready and know there might not be any surprises (besides a surprise labor possibility). Happy early birthday to your babies. 

As for me- I had a sweep yesterday at around 3:30 pm it is now 3:30 am and nothing. I was having some cramping and lots and lots of BHs, but went to sleep and it stopped. I am just getting little twinges now. I don't think it worked. I think this baby just wants to stay in now since we didn't let him come out when he wanted to at 32 weeks :dohh: The doctor did say that I was 2 cm dilated and could be easily stretched to three though. So I GUESS that is progress. Hopefully if I can get back to sleep something starts to happen. I am soooooo ready for this to happen.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. I know sometimes sweeps don't work for 24 hours plus. Either way though, it sounds like you will be going soon. I have 6 days left, and I will be surprised if you haven't gone into labor by then. Crazy that it is just you and me left though! No very end of November babies I guess! Who knows though, maybe our babies will share a birthday!


----------



## The Alchemist

There are 3 left! I hope all 3 of you have your babes close together. 

Whittnie - sounds like it's heading somewhere so keep your head up. 4th trimester is at the doorstep, closer than you think. Come on, behbeh! Come into the world! 

Are all of you ready for 4th trimester? I am going through the same bf issues all over again. sigh...


----------



## whittnie117

Who is the third? I figured Diddums had her baby because she was over 39 weeks last week and hasn't posted and Nariah said she thought she was going into labor yesterday and hasn't posted since. Am I missing someone? I'd feel bad if I did.

I am ready for 4th trimester. I'm pretty scared though! It's all the what ifs...What if I am not a good mommy? etc...Just normal natural things to worry about. 

I am anxious about the whole breastfeeding thing. Everyone seems to be having issues with it. I am hoping that it will come to me and him and he'll latch okay and everything will be fine. Positive thinking or dreaming? haha

Oh and Love- there were SUPPOSED to be late November babies in this group, but they all (besides mine) decided to come early, lol.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh haha! Well, that explains it then. Won't be long for us now though.

I am VERY ready to not be pregnant anymore, but really nervous about my scheduled section on Wednesday! I'm sure it will be a looooong car ride to the hospital. My nerves are shot. As far as having the baby at home, I'm completely ready for it. DH got a little time off, so I will have help, and I know what to expect. After all of these complications I am ready to have her on the outside so that I can actually SEE her and know that she is okay. Just not looking forward to the recovery from the section. I know how my body handled it last time, and it wasn't fun.

It's just going to be one of those things where you just do it and get it over with.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - i meant you, love, and nariah are left. But tbh, it won't be long now until you ladies join the 4th trimester clan heheheee

Lovesanrio - I relate to how you feel about the section. I had felt the same prior to mine. Had mine this past Monday on the 18th. Everything went smoothly. You won't feel a thing and you won't know when they start because they don't tell you. I was laying there wondering when they're gonna start while I was having conversations with OH and the anesthesiologist (who was so great at it and a very nice dr). Little did I know, the dr had already started while we were chatting away. Now...I'm not going to sugar coat anything. Recovery sucks. But it's true what everyone says, moving around slowly at your own safe comfort makes the recovery pain a little more bearable. Trust me. You don't want to be just lying in bed or sitting in bed. You will do fine. If I had gone through it, you can. And I'm scared of any surgical procedures.


----------



## The Alchemist

Asf - I was discharged yesterday. Towards the night, my leg and ankles were so swollen that I had a pitting edema. So I propped my legs up and slept that way. Sleeping wasn't comfortable at all. It hurts to be on my sides, my usual/normal sleep position. can't wait until this recovery phase is over --- but tbh? I'd take this rather than the aches and pains in pregnancy!


----------



## whittnie117

I understand the fear of c section. I'm kinda scared that I may end up having one, but I am trying to go with the flow and not stress out about it. Hopefully your recovery will be a lot smoother this time around Love.

Alchemist-Is the swelling normal after a c section? Glad you're home now though. 

Afm- nothing still. Just a lot of braxton kicks...I was so hoping this would have took. I don't think it has nor will. Disappointing.


----------



## The Alchemist

Yes the swelling is very normal after c section. It should subside by 2weeks. 

Okay so...I'm very sad. Think I have baby blues or something. I was pregnant in pain, pp c/s recovery in pain, and bf in pain. I am seriously thinking of calling it quits with bf. I can't handle all of this. I haven't slept since the hospitalization. It hurts to even lift my head up from the pillow and i dont even sleep flat. I'm kinda upright, with pillows behind. All these pains are making me mentally weak and I dunno how to cope. I wanna quit bf just to feel comfortable. And that's so selfish. Then the other me says to keep trying. :'( I just wanna enjoy my pp for once.


----------



## LoveSanrio

The Alchemist said:


> Whittnie - i meant you, love, and nariah are left. But tbh, it won't be long now until you ladies join the 4th trimester clan heheheee
> 
> Lovesanrio - I relate to how you feel about the section. I had felt the same prior to mine. Had mine this past Monday on the 18th. Everything went smoothly. You won't feel a thing and you won't know when they start because they don't tell you. I was laying there wondering when they're gonna start while I was having conversations with OH and the anesthesiologist (who was so great at it and a very nice dr). Little did I know, the dr had already started while we were chatting away. Now...I'm not going to sugar coat anything. Recovery sucks. But it's true what everyone says, moving around slowly at your own safe comfort makes the recovery pain a little more bearable. Trust me. You don't want to be just lying in bed or sitting in bed. You will do fine. If I had gone through it, you can. And I'm scared of any surgical procedures.

Can you let me know what they did for you for pain? That is another concern of mine.


Also, I'm sorry you are feeling so crappy! I have never breast fed, so I can't say much about that. I have heard it is painful though. I never breast fed simply by choice. I chose bottle for all of my kids. I was ready to have my body back and feel normal again. It really isn't for everyone.
If you are really wanting to BF would it be easier if you pumped? If you do decide to stop BFing, don't feel guilty. There is nothing wrong with feeding your baby with a bottle, no matter what anyone says. My kids are all healthy, and super intelligent. My 2 year old can count to 12, knows all of her colors, and my 9 year old is on the A honor roll LOL! Seriously though, don't feel bad, no matter what you choose... and don't let anyone else make you feel bad either. It's not their choice.

You are a badass mama whether you are whipping the boob out or not! :haha:


----------



## mama.luv

Yayy I'm happy to see most of you have had your babies and are doing well. Alchemist hang in there with the breastfeeding, I know it can be hard after a c-section. Did the hospital give you a pump to rent? Right now I'm exclusively pumping because my babies can't latch on without a nipple shield. I have an appt on Monday to practice with a LC. I'm happy my supply has gone up and I'm pumping more than enough for my babies. I pump anywhere between 5oz-12oz a session. Pumping can be a headache but it's so worth it.


----------



## mama.luv

Both babies are home now, so you guys can only imagine how busy I have been. They turned 2 months yesterday
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1385065239299.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6









20131113_143628-1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luna_19

Wow I can't believe.they're two months already! Good for you keeping up with the pumping. I have a friend who's baby arrived at 31 weeks and she was eventually able.to get her to latch and now she feeds like a pro :)

I think there is something to the fact.that most babies start feeding better when they reach what would have been their due date. Devyn definitely had a feeding breakthrough around that time.


----------



## whittnie117

Omgosh Mama, they are so big now! So precious. I am glad everything is going relatively well. seems like you pump quite a bit now, which is awesome. And I can't believe it's been 2 months already. That's crazy. So glad they are doing well. I can only imagine how busy you have been. 

AFM- I had a really good sleep last night. I woke up a couple times for potty breaks and to turn over, but was able to get back to sleep thankfully. I fell asleep around 4am and woke up at 1:30 pm....and when I went to the bathroom. I HAD MY BLOODY SHOW:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am having some tightenings that feel like I have to go #2 (I don't need to go), but they aren't frequent enough to time yet. Well they are, but not to where I think I NEED to time them yet. I had a talk with my baby last night. I told him it was time to come out and mommy wanted to meet him and that today would be a good day. =P Let's hope he listened.


----------



## wantb502

Whit: I totally hope this is it for you!!! I had the talk with Denver 3 days before he decided to arrive! I told him that I really wish he stay put for a little while but he had my permission to come whenever he was ready! Guess he was ready!!

Mama: wow! Your LOs look awesome!! I can't believe they are 2 months already too! You should be busy... I feel overwhelmed and I only have 1! 

Luna: I think you are totally right. Denver was suppose to come tomorrow and i totally feel like he has turned a bf leaf! We went to the LC today and he gained 6 oz in 4 days!!


----------



## Nariah01

Well ladies I am so sorry I haven't posted since the last time, but I did indeed go into labor! 

Little Samuel showed up at 5:04pm on Wednesday at 6lbs 9oz and 18 inches long. I went into the doctor to see if I was in labor and they told me I was 5cm and 100% effaced and that I needed to go to the hospital to have my baby. It was kind of funny really because I knew something was happening but I thought it would have been more obvious. :shrug:

Anywho, was only in labor total of about 12 hours from start to finish, went from 5cms to ready to push in half an hour after sitting in the tub for a while, then pushed for about 45 mins. Did it all without pain medication, only got a little superficial first degree tear, overall I am pleased. The pushing was the worst for me, but we made it through. 

Samuel has some trouble with his latch that we've been struggling with, and my milk just came in this morning which is making it harder, but we are sticking with it.

Sorry I haven't posted but its been a whirlwind since Wednesday! Oh and I had my first poo and it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought! :happydance:

Alchemist: hope things get better, I can't imagine going through a section and thinking about the recovery. 

Whitt: I hope this is it for you! I will be thinking of you.

Want: did you have crazy headaches too after your baby was born? I thought I read that in one of your posts...? My nurses told me it was from lack of sleep, I have had horrible headaches, its worse then the pain in my stiches or nipples from his latch. It sucks. 

I will post some pictures and for now I need a rest. I will catch up more later I just wanted to update you all and let you know my little man is here!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## Nariah01

The first was shortly after his first bath. The second was the day after he was born. And the last was on Friday when we got discharged from the hospital, in his little moose sleeper. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Resized 1.jpg
File size: 135.8 KB
Views: 2









resized 2.jpg
File size: 141.5 KB
Views: 5









resized 3.jpg
File size: 148.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## whittnie117

Congratulations Nariah! I am so happy for you. So exciting. I knew you went because you hadn't posted, lol. Woohoo. And your baby is so adorable. Glad things weren't so obvious for you for a long while. That probably made things a lot easier when you went in.Get your rest!

I am still pregnant. Contractions stopped but I am getting a lot of twinge pain in my cervix. I had a lot of bloody mucus (sorry tmi) yesterday and last night...But other than that, nothing today. So frustrating. He feels super down low though so I am just hanging out and waiting now.


----------



## The Alchemist

Mama - wow your twins are adorable and now 2 months. Hope everything is alright. Miss having you around. I'm sure home life is busier for you. good thing is your babies are healthy and thriving.

Nariah - congrats! You finally had your baby! Baby is a darling. can't believe you were 5cm going to the dr and still questioned if you were having contractions. My [email protected] point was beginning to be strong. Anyway, get your rest. 

Whittnie - don't your worry. And you're not last! There's you and lovesanrio. And since you're having bloody shows, you'll likely go soon. Hang in there! You'll join the sleepless nights soon enough hehehe.


----------



## whittnie117

The Alchemist said:


> Mama - wow your twins are adorable and now 2 months. Hope everything is alright. Miss having you around. I'm sure home life is busier for you. good thing is your babies are healthy and thriving.
> 
> Nariah - congrats! You finally had your baby! Baby is a darling. can't believe you were 5cm going to the dr and still questioned if you were having contractions. My [email protected] point was beginning to be strong. Anyway, get your rest.
> 
> Whittnie - don't your worry. And you're not last! There's you and lovesanrio. And since you're having bloody shows, you'll likely go soon. Hang in there! You'll join the sleepless nights soon enough hehehe.

Nope, I am last. Love had her baby girl yesterday. Lol...I am all alone /overly dramatic flailing :cry::cry:

haha...It'll happen. I am just irritated that I had the bloody show yesterday and had cramping and contractions and then it stopped. I wish it would have continued to contract at least so that I felt that something was actually happening. I am just waiting and I started a TV series on Netflix to try to keep my mind off it.


----------



## The Alchemist

I had no idea she had her baby! It's okay Whittnie. He HAS to come out! Just a matter of time that's it. Good idea on Netflix. Keep your mind off of it. Hang in there. It's worth it and then you'll forget this drag once he comes. Once the sleepless nights hits lol...:hug:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Just checking in! Yes, I had my baby on the 22nd after being in total denial that I was in labor LOL! I didn't get to the hospital until I was 5cm and in so much pain I couldn't hold still. Had my c-section, and it went smoothly from there, but up to that point it was a whirlwind to say the least. She weighed 6 pounds even (5lbs. 12oz. when I brought her home) and 19 inches long. She is a tiny thing, which shocked me since I was in my 38th week, but she is very healthy, and so beautiful. She is such a good baby, and hardly ever cries.

She is so small that I had to buy clothes for her when I came home from the hospital. I bought a lot of 0-3 months, 3-6 months, but hardly any Newborn at all because my other kids never wore them long. This one swims in the newborn size! Cant say I hated shopping online for baby clothes though LOL! Newborn hats dont fit her either. She has a very small head.

She is currently at her very first dr appointment with her dad right now. Since I left the hospital after 2 days instead of 3 they wanted to see her in the office 2 days after we got home. She will be weighed again and I am curious to see if she has started gaining. She eats like a little pig!

I am recovering alright. Still in a bit of pain, but DH has been a huge help. I have him home for another 5 days, and I am so thankful for that.

I attached some pics of her and my other girls :)
 



Attached Files:







93320009.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









93320011.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









93320019.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## The Alchemist

I already said it at your other thread but congratulations again, love. 
I love shopping for baby clothes. My ds doesn't fit in his 0-3 months either lol. He's a skinny and small 7lb'er. Looking in his dresser, I realized I never bought any NB clothes. Figured I wouldn't need to. Well I'm not going to buy any, they grow out of nb stage quickly. Plus, I'm still in recovery mode from my section a week ago. I can walk fine but sometimes, the incision feels like it's going to be ripped open. So yeah, by the time of my 4 week pp dr appmt comes up, he'll probably outgrow nb clothes. It's crazy how quick they grow. Well, hope you recover quickly, and do take it easy! Thank goodness your dh is helping out. My OH has been a godsend - and he's the most lazy person ever too. Lmao! And thank goodness, his parents have been very helpful also with taking my dd to give me rest time. You rest up and walk little by little. Keep your legs up.


----------



## whittnie117

Congratulations again Love. I am so happy for you. I am glad you got to the hospital in time. Your daughter is just precious. I hope you heal quickly and it's great that your OH is helping out. I think I bought enough sizes in everything no matter what size he comes out as. I have tons of newborn, tons of 0-3, and tons of 3-6. If he is as big as they say he is and goes straight into 0-3, I MIGHT have to buy some more. I don't know yet. I have more newborn than anything because I had been buying over the years and didn't know that babies could go straight into 0-3 lol. 

AFM-I'm still pregnant. I can't believe I am still pregnant...especially with everything that went on a few weeks ago. Now I am overdue. It's crazy. I am super duper crampy today though. Hopefully soon.


----------



## The Alchemist

Whittnie - when us the next dr appmt? Did your dr discuss whats to be done after 40 weeks?


----------



## whittnie117

My next appointment is tomorrow. We talk tomorrow about a c-section date I think since there will be no induction.


----------



## The Alchemist

No induction? Why not? Or is it because your dr/hospital doesn't do that? Either way, c section isn't that bad. It's just getting through the recovery part. update howthe appmt goes tmrw.


----------



## Nariah01

oh whit I am sorry you are still pregnant! I can understand the frustration as I was getting that way just days before Samuel was born. Hopefully something will happen for you soon! Look at it this way, you beat the odds of keeping him in longer and the whole preterm labor business. :thumbup:
Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. :hugs:

Alchemist: I had heard the recovery is a pain with the section, I can't imagine it knowing how I feel with just a regular delivery. Although I don't feel too bad I still have to remind myself to take it easy otherwise I regret it later. As for my contractions I was kind of surprised really that I was 5cm when I went in. I expected it to be more obvious and painful but it didn't seem to be. Now in the last half hour of labor before the pushing stage, now that HURT! It was closer to what I figured it would be like, but it makes since cause I went through 5cm in that half hour so yeah. Hope your recovery is going well. How is it with two, is it as bad as you thought it would be?

As for me, I started having a bunch of pain down below and found out there was another little tear on the inside that we didn't know about, so I just have to get creative with going to the bathroom until it heals. :nope:
Breastfeeding is going well, although I have apparently more milk then I could possibly need so I am pumping after every feed for a while. We started our cloth diapers today, and so far so good. they are working out great, we are still working on fit though but so far no leaks!


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - love your avatar of your lo, so cute...I've recently just starred feeling well and walking well. But my stitch area sometimes feels like it's going to rip open. Thankfully, I read that it's just nerve endings trying to heal. Some areas bordering the stitch, like around it, feels numb. It's weird...but at least it's normal. Life with 2 under 2 has been manageable with OH helping out so much. We've had to change things around for dd. We finally got her to sleep in her own bed, IN her own room. We tell her to go take a nap or go to sleep and she runs to her room to do just that. Great! Now I'm waiting for her to actually use her potty correctly, sigh...

Are you going to the dr for your internal tear to get it stitched? It sounds painful...I hope that heals because it send uncomfortable. I'd cringe too having to go to the bathroom. Glad bf is going well for you. Didn't for me so I'm ff my ds. Have some guilt over it but think it's just part of the baby blues.


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Nariah - love your avatar of your lo, so cute...I've recently just starred feeling well and walking well. But my stitch area sometimes feels like it's going to rip open. Thankfully, I read that it's just nerve endings trying to heal. Some areas bordering the stitch, like around it, feels numb. It's weird...but at least it's normal. Life with 2 under 2 has been manageable with OH helping out so much. We've had to change things around for dd. We finally got her to sleep in her own bed, IN her own room. We tell her to go take a nap or go to sleep and she runs to her room to do just that. Great! Now I'm waiting for her to actually use her potty correctly, sigh...
> 
> Are you going to the dr for your internal tear to get it stitched? It sounds painful...I hope that heals because it send uncomfortable. I'd cringe too having to go to the bathroom. Glad bf is going well for you. Didn't for me so I'm ff my ds. Have some guilt over it but think it's just part of the baby blues.

Don't feel quilty because you couldn't breastfeed, some people just have trouble. I am lucky that its going so well now, we had some trouble at first, and then again when my milk started coming in because there was soo much he couldn't latch on. :nope: But my DH and I joke that I am too stubborn to give up so we just kept trying and now its going well. Glad things are going pretty well for you and that your DH is helping you out. 

The doctor looked at the tear and said it wouldn't be worth it at this point to stitch and that it just needs to heal on its own. So yeah its a bit of a struggle going pee sometimes, but I am just drinking a lot of water to try and dilute the urine and using a spray bottle to help keep the area comfortable while I go. Not fun at all. 

Do you or have you ever cloth diapered? I went to wash mine and noticed all his poos turned green. They were the right color when they went in the pail and when he was changed(mustard yellow), but now they are green! :shrug: I have never heard of this happening and I didn't pick through his sposies when he was still using them....man why does having a baby make you paranoid about everything?


----------



## wantb502

Hey! Congrats Nariah and Love!!!!! Your LO are amazing cute! So proud of both of you!!

Nariah: I cloth diaper too but we use a service so I really can't weigh in. Do the poos change color before you out them in the wash? I've never looked to see what color the poo dries. We throw ours in a bag and don't pay much attention after that! I will be starting to use some of my own diapers soon, but Denver is too small for them so far (he just hit 6 pounds)!


----------



## Nariah01

wantb502 said:


> Hey! Congrats Nariah and Love!!!!! Your LO are amazing cute! So proud of both of you!!
> 
> Nariah: I cloth diaper too but we use a service so I really can't weigh in. Do the poos change color before you out them in the wash? I've never looked to see what color the poo dries. We throw ours in a bag and don't pay much attention after that! I will be starting to use some of my own diapers soon, but Denver is too small for them so far (he just hit 6 pounds)!

its so weird, they are the right color when we change him but then later when I load them into the washer(cause we are doing diapers once a day for now) they are green! I did some reading and it sounds like its common, so I guess I just won't worry about it. I love my cloth diapers and have been so happy since I switched.

So gots a question for all you ladies. My breasts got so full and LO was having trouble latching because of it. The lactation consultant suggested I pump a bit to help drain some of the excess. and I have been pumping after each feed because he eats a lot but never clears it all out. So now I am wondering if I am setting myself up for oversupply. Should I stop pumping for now, or maybe only pump if he doesn't get to the second breast? if I don't pump it is quite painful as I have a lot of milk.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh man...I thought if you pump after feeding, that's telling your brain to send a signal to your boobs to make more. At least, that's what I remember reading. Maybe try lessening on the pumping? It seems as if you're making enough milk for baby already without the pump. I'd cut down on the pumping. Or ask the lactation consultant if you can do that instead? 

I'm using wool and regular cloths that I cut up myself and it works just as well as on the market cloth diapers. I give them a rinse before I hang dry it for laundry. Going really old school sometimes really works and cost efficient. The only disposable diapers we're buying is for dd but we're in the process of potty training her though.


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - scratch my idea on the breastmilk. I really don't know and my best advice is to talk about it more with lc and also post in the breastfeeding or baby section of BnB.


----------



## luna_19

definitely only pump until you are comfortable. Every time you empty them all the way you are signalling them to make more milk.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey everyone! Glad to see everyone is doing alright. Delaney is doing great. She had her first dr appointment yesterday and now weighs 5lbs. 15oz. so she gained 3oz. since leaving the hospital! She is eating really well, and is a very good baby. Hardly ever cries.

As for me, I am managing. My c-section incision has actually gotten more painful the last couple of days. The right side of it, and the skin around the right side burns really badly. I had DH look at it earlier and he said it doesn't look infected or anything, but it is really painful. Sometimes it burns so bad it is hard to even sit still. I'm not sure what is going on with it. Anyone experience this? There isn't any drainage or anything.

On a brighter note, I have lost 18 pounds since having Delaney. 2 more pounds and I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight. I still have quite a bit of swelling so I am guessing I will lose more than those 2 pounds and will end up weighing less at the end of all this than I did when I got pregnant! Pretty happy about that.


----------



## Nariah01

yeah I have cut back on the pumping and figure if I just pump enough that they aren't rock hard I should be ok. We shall see.

Love: I wish I was losing weight like that! I have only lost 9 lbs since LO was born a week ago, and my belly still looks pregnant. :cry:
I know it just takes time for some people but it makes me sad none the less.


----------



## whittnie117

Just letting you ladies know that baby William Alexander was born today at 4:41 at 8 lbs 1oz and 20 1/2 inches. Baby is doing so well and mom is in a lot of pain. I'll post a birth story and pictures soon.


----------



## Nariah01

whittnie117 said:


> Just letting you ladies know that baby William Alexander was born today at 4:41 at 8 lbs 1oz and 20 1/2 inches. Baby is doing so well and mom is in a lot of pain. I'll post a birth story and pictures soon.

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy you finally had your baby whit! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Rest up you can post a story when your feeling up to it. Congratulations!


----------



## LoveSanrio

whittnie117 said:


> Just letting you ladies know that baby William Alexander was born today at 4:41 at 8 lbs 1oz and 20 1/2 inches. Baby is doing so well and mom is in a lot of pain. I'll post a birth story and pictures soon.

YAY! So happy you had your baby!! I just came on here to specifically check on you. William is a great name. It was my dad's name, and is also my DH's name... the 2 strongest, most loving men I have ever known! Congrats hun!


----------



## whittnie117

I posted a birth story on the third trimester forum. Had a complication with the epidural because he hit some fluid and I'm leaking it and its causing me alot of head and back pain. So can't focus on another for a bit. If you want to read it, it is here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...pic-included-thanks-all-support-ladies-2.html

In addition to that, he is having latching issues with left breast, but excellent on the right breast. He's a bit jaundiced, but they're keeping an eye. I'll know more about me and the pain and treatment options tomorrow. Hope you ladies are doing well.

Here's a pic if you don't want to read.


URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131127_174534_023-2.jpg.html]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131127_174534_023-2.jpg[/URL]


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh whittnie, I'm so sorry you're having the headaches. When do they check you on that? I hope you get the taken asap. Do you feel anything else besides the neck pain?

Oh your lo is such a cutie! Congrats again :flower:


----------



## whittnie117

The Alchemist said:


> Oh whittnie, I'm so sorry you're having the headaches. When do they check you on that? I hope you get the taken asap. Do you feel anything else besides the neck pain?
> 
> Oh your lo is such a cutie! Congrats again :flower:

Well the anaesthesiologist was in a bit earlier tonight and said I might need a blood patch, but wanted to see if it would heal itself by tomorrow, otherwise we'll do the procedure in the morning. I'm having a ton of back pain he said could be because of the puncture. I'm having tons of other pain too and holy crap the swelling. Tmi..but my inner labia is swollen to the size of a baseball :( I didn't even know that was possible. But I guess with 2.5 hrs of pushing....


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh my goodness, sounds like tough time. I haven't read your story but will in the morning as I'm typing this [email protected] 2:30am right now. I hope your labial swelling has started to decrease. I'm sure they are icing it and giving you something else for it? Rest up, hun. You need it.


----------



## luna_19

Of I'm sorry you're in so much pain! :hugs:
I've heard the headaches can last for a while :(


----------



## LoveSanrio

So sorry you are going through this! I actually know exactly what you are going through. I had the post dermal puncture headaches before. I had it after my last c-section. Mine cleared up on it's own after 48 hours, and I didn't end up having to have the blood patch. I am hoping for the same for you... those headaches can be debilitating.

Also, I had my first 3 vaginally. With my first I was in labor for 27 hours, and pushed for 2 1/2, just like you. I also ended up with a pretty significant tear, which didn't help. When I finally had her I was so swollen down there I looked like a boy. Only way I can even think to describe it. The nurses took diapers, put holes in them, took the stuffing out, and filled them with ice. They put them down there for me the entire time I was in the hospital and changed them often to make sure the ice was always fresh. I will say this... it helped tremendously! When I finally went home there was a pretty good difference in the amount of the swelling down there. With my subsequent vaginal deliveries I didn't have the swelling issue. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Nariah01

Oh whit that's bummer that you aren't feeling well, you did have a big boy though, so I guess its to be expected. although that doesn't make it any more fun. :nope:

Hope it all clears up soon, I second the icing part, it was and still is the best thing for the sore lady bits. 

And you LO is so cute! And I love the little knit hat, did you make it?


----------



## whittnie117

Thanks for the support ladies. The headache is going away. They sent me home. My back is on fire though. They said partly due to the epidural and partly fibromyalgia and partly pulling muscles when pushing. So no blood patch for me! Swelling is going down,but my feet are randomly swollen. 

Baby William is jaundiced but not dangerously so. It is making him extra sleepy though which is causing feeding issues. We are having to supplement a bit of formula mixed with colostrum so that he is getting fluids. He's a bit dehydrated because of the feeding issues too.hopefully everything gets resolved soon.
Nariah- no, I'm not skilled enough to make what. It was a present from the hospital. 

I'm about to fall asleep and can't keep my eyes open. I'll comeback to post more at some point.


----------



## Nariah01

Good luck with the feeding issues, my LO had and still sort of has trouble with his latch so I understand. And that's funny about the hat. :haha:
I'm not skilled enough to make anything cute like that either, although sometimes I wish I was. 

Get some rest, the good thing about mixing in some formula is that it does make them feel fuller so they eat less often, that should help you catch up on some sleep. Hopefully.

:hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

How are you and lo doing, Nariah. 
I haven't been on bnb much ever since lo was born. Hope everything is fine with you and lo.


----------



## Nariah01

HI All!

I know most of you probably don't come on here much anymore, but I will post anyways, just in case you guys do!

Me and Samuel are doing great. Its a learning curve, trying to figure out how to take care of him and still get things done in the day. He never wants to be alone. lol Hes even started sleeping with us at night because he refuses to sleep on his own now. But he is so worth it! I have to make an app. to see someone about his lip tie, we didn't find out about it until like two weeks ago, turns out that could be the source of all our BF troubles. 

Anywho he turns two months on Monday, can't wait. Too bad he has to go to the doctor on his birthday for his shots. :nope:

how are all of you? Hope your all doing well.
:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Glad things are going well for you :) do you have a parenting journal? Feel free to pop in on mine and read my daily ramblings :haha:


----------



## whittnie117

Hi Nariah, I come here sometimes. Not too often anymore. Just too much to do at home now. Alex has been sick with the flu the last few days and that has been real hectic.

I hope that you can get to the bottom of the tongue tie issue and that it can be resolved. I am glad to hear from you. I was wondering what was up with you and baby. I completely understand your baby not wanting to be alone and it driving you bonkers because you need things to get done. Alex doesn't want to be alone either. We have found that he will let you set him in his swing if you attach different toys to the mobile while he is in there. If they have patterns, he'll watch them intently and let us do chores for a bit. He talks so much now! He will be 2 months on Wednesday. I have to wait to get his shots until he is fully healed from the flu though. So probably next week. 
Hope things continue going well for you. I agree that it is all worth it to have our babies here. 

I'll try to get online more if you are still around.


----------



## The Alchemist

Hi Nariah. Glad to hear everything is okay. I hope his tie has gotten better. It sure is a learning curve with babies, no matter how many you have. They always challenge us and keep us busy. Being a mom is challenging and rewarding at the same time. Hope all is well your way. How is your lo bf now?

As for mine, he's gained a bunch of weight. He's gone through 2-3 growth spurts. Lately, he's sleeping a whole lot better than the first month. He's still very gassy but nothing like the beginning. I think his digestive system is getting used to external bacteria. All in all, he's doing pretty well.


----------



## Nariah01

hi ladies!! :hi:
you can't know how excited I am that a few of you still get on here once in a while. makes me feel less alone since I don't get out much now that the LO is here. still haven't gotten in for his lip tie yet we've been super busy. he had his first shots, daddy had to hold him because once he started crying I became a wreck. it was horrible more for me then him though, he stopped crying as soon as he was done and I scooped him up as soon as I could. lol I'm a whimp.

but hes growing well and is very healthy. I'm mostly healed up, dh did a happy dance cause I gave him the green light for us to try dtd again. lol men are so simple. 

I hope your boy feels better soon whit, that can't be any fun. :hugs:

luna, I don't have a journal but perhaps I should start one!


----------



## Nariah01

The Alchemist said:


> Hi Nariah. Glad to hear everything is okay. I hope his tie has gotten better. It sure is a learning curve with babies, no matter how many you have. They always challenge us and keep us busy. Being a mom is challenging and rewarding at the same time. Hope all is well your way. How is your lo bf now?
> 
> As for mine, he's gained a bunch of weight. He's gone through 2-3 growth spurts. Lately, he's sleeping a whole lot better than the first month. He's still very gassy but nothing like the beginning. I think his digestive system is getting used to external bacteria. All in all, he's doing pretty well.

just out of curiosity what's it like having two so close together? dh wants another one already and I am on the fence about how close together I want these kids.

he is bf better but it still hurts cause of his tie, I really need to make an app. for him.:dohh:


----------



## mama.luv

Hey you guys, I hope all is well. I know we are all busy with our new additions. I just wanted to check in to see how everybody was doing. Time is flying, my babies are almost 6 months. My daughter is still a tiny 10lbs but she is growing up the curve like she should. My son is 13lbs. Some of your babies are probably bigger, mine just have some catching up to do since they were born so small. They are very active though. The Doc said that my son is more advanced than some babies that were born full term. Pretty soon, both of my babies will be crawling and walking, I'm so not ready for that. I need to child proof my home like asap :) I know some you connect through facebook, but I don't have one. I do have an instagram, so if you guys are on there, you can follow me (themartintwins). Take care!


----------



## Nanninoo

Deleted as I got the year mixed up congrats girls! Whoops silly me :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

We all had our babies last November ;)


----------



## The Alchemist

mama.luv said:


> Hey you guys, I hope all is well. I know we are all busy with our new additions. I just wanted to check in to see how everybody was doing. Time is flying, my babies are almost 6 months. My daughter is still a tiny 10lbs but she is growing up the curve like she should. My son is 13lbs. Some of your babies are probably bigger, mine just have some catching up to do since they were born so small. They are very active though. The Doc said that my son is more advanced than some babies that were born full term. Pretty soon, both of my babies will be crawling and walking, I'm so not ready for that. I need to child proof my home like asap :) I know some you connect through facebook, but I don't have one. I do have an instagram, so if you guys are on there, you can follow me (themartintwins). Take care!

Oh my my my...how it's been so very long! 

Mama and Nariah - I'm happy to hear from you ladies. Sorry it's been forever to answer back. I rarely come on bnb anymore, what with my 2 kiddos keeping me up and active. Nariah, glad to hear things are better. And mama, can't believe how far your twins have come. I'll follow you on instagram, mamaluv.


----------



## The Alchemist

Nariah - forgot to answer you. Life with 2under 2 isn't toooooo bad. I put it down to the fact that my in laws hell out and sometimes take my dd during the days that my OH works. Even when she is home with me, my dd is pretty easy. As long as she gets to play outside then nap after, she's a good girl, very well behaved. My ds, the baby, is an easy and quiet lo. He only cries when he's gassy and hungry. I hope they grow up being the best of friends. I have no real advice for you. It might be good or bad planning got another so close together. But since you guys are carefully planning or thinking of ttc again, I'd do it quickly. Jk. I couldn't tell you. Every baby is different and so...situations will be different. Only way to know us to try for it? If the situation/time is right for the both of you.


----------



## whittnie117

It's great to hear from you Mama. I don't often come on here anymore, maybe once a week to check if their are any updates from you or Nariah. I agree that time is flying by quickly. Alex is already almost 16 lbs and will be only 4 months old on March 27. He's advancing nicely as well. I am glad to hear that your babies are doing well and I am sure it is an uphill climb for your babies as they were born so tiny. But I am sure they will catch up in size in no time. Most do! I can't imagine Alex crawling or walking yet, and it isn't too far off. This place is a death trap. We really need to start getting to work on clearing out the things he can hurt himself on, get into, and such. It is going to take months, I am sure. Thing are barely getting done at this point in the house. I do not have an instagram, but I might make one to follow you ;) 

Nariah, I am having thoughts of trying for another soon too! But I know I need to finish college first. But on the other hand, I am in baby mode right now and have all the diapers and stuff I need for another baby right now and it would be awesome for my kids to be close in age and go to schools together. Especially if I had a girl and her big brother was there to watch out for her. That is total wishful, in a perfect world, thinking. However, I think I really do need to finish college first. Good luck in making your decision on whether to have another one soon.


----------

